# automatische sattelstütze? top/flop?



## löösns (18. Oktober 2006)

hab gerade im november bike den bericht über die automatischen sattelstützen gelesen... waren alle als SUPER befunden worden... die ganze sache wird sehr gepriesen... ich weiss nicht so recht. irgendwie klingts praktisch, so einen bürosessel versteller unterm allerwertesten zu haben. nicht um sekunden zu sparen, sonder einfach um auf tour nicht absteigen zu müssen resp. um auch vor kürzeren abfahrten die stütze absenken zu können, wo ich heute eher mal denke, nö, lohnt sich nicht um anzuhalten und abzusteigen... 
was haltet ihr davon? lohnt sich das geld und das mehrgewicht und genügen 75mm absenkung auch für ganz kniffliges?


----------



## dubbel (18. Oktober 2006)

bei 17,5 cm würde ich mit mir reden lassen, 
aber so finde ich es nur albern bzw. überteuert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmJay (18. Oktober 2006)

Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht...

Ich warte auf den ersten Überrollbügel...


----------



## StillPad (18. Oktober 2006)

EmJay schrieb:


> Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht...
> 
> Ich warte auf den ersten Überrollbügel...



   

Genauso wie bei diesen komischen BMW Roller C haste nicht gesehn  

Also 75mm halte ich für absolut ungenügent.
150-200mm müssen da mindestens drin sein


----------



## DH-Ralli (18. Oktober 2006)

Habe den Artikel auch gelesen.

Meine Meinung: teuer, schwer und häßlich.

Den Nutzen kann ich schwer beurteilen, aber ich vermute hinter dem Artikel lediglich eine Werbekampagne.


----------



## dubbel (18. Oktober 2006)

werbekampagne?


----------



## Blauer Vogel (18. Oktober 2006)

Gibt es einen Link wo man die Dinger ansehen kann?


----------



## Alex de Large (18. Oktober 2006)

Gabs da in den 90igern nicht mal so Federn, die an Sattelstütze und Sitzrohr befestigt worden sind? Beim Einfahren der Sattelstütze spannte sich die Feder. Beim Lösen der sollte die Feder die Sattelstütze wieder in die ursprüngliche Position bringen (theoretisch).

Kostete seinerzeit so um die 9,99 DM.

Die in der Bike vorgestellten Teile kosten das 40 bis 50 fache und taugen genauso wenig. Für alle die ihr Bike mit noch einem unnützen Hebelchen zumüllen möchten aber sicherlich kaufenswert.


----------



## Flatze (18. Oktober 2006)

hässliches zeugs

auch sicher zu nichts nutze!


das mit den hebeln ist langsam auch schon ganz schön heftig.
gabellockout, dämpfer, schalthebel, bremshebel, sattelstützhebel, ...usw.

bäh


----------



## bighit_fsr (18. Oktober 2006)

hite ride 4ever


----------



## MaHaHnE (18. Oktober 2006)

alles doof...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (18. Oktober 2006)

...und in zwei Jahren fahrt ihr alle damit rum  

So wie heute mit Scheibenbremsen, Federgabel, Heckfederung, 27 Gängen, Plattformdämpfer, Gabelverstellung mit Remote, verstellbaren Vorbauten, etc pp.

Im Ernst:
Gewünscht habe ich mir so etwas schon oft an steilen anspruchsvollen Abfahrten, die aber zu kurz sind, um extra abzusteigen und die Stütze reinzudrehen.

Wenn das auf Knopfdruck in Sitzen erledigt werden könnte; warum nicht?

Ist dann eurer Meinung nach auch ein Schnellspanner am Sitzrohr Teufelszeug?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Alex de Large (18. Oktober 2006)

US. schrieb:


> ...und in zwei Jahren fahrt ihr alle damit rum



Mit Sicherheit nicht 

Und wo ist überhaupt das Problem die Sattelstütze ohne abzusteigen einzufahren???


----------



## checkb (18. Oktober 2006)

> Und wo ist überhaupt das Problem die Sattelstütze ohne abzusteigen einzufahren



Das Problem ist das Teil nach der kurzen heftigen Abfahrt wieder auszufahren, was heisst anhalten. Ick würde mir so ein Teil wünschen, leider gibt es so ein Ding nicht für meine Karre.


----------



## polo (18. Oktober 2006)

US. schrieb:


> Ist dann eurer Meinung nach auch ein Schnellspanner am Sitzrohr Teufelszeug?


nein, sehr hilfreich, um rad in pkw zu tun.


----------



## lelebebbel (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich finds gut, aber der Verstellbereich mir auch ist viel zu gering.

Ruft mich an, wenn die Teile mit 15-20cm Verstellung rausbringen. 

So ist es nur albern, denn mit 7,5cm Verstellung ist einem höchstens beim CC-Fahren wirklich geholfen, und da lässt man den Sattel lieber oben und spart sich das viele Geld und Mehrgewicht.


----------



## lelebebbel (18. Oktober 2006)

Hersteller übrigens hier:

http://www.gravitydropper.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinerich (18. Oktober 2006)

US. schrieb:


> Ist dann eurer Meinung nach auch ein Schnellspanner am Sitzrohr Teufelszeug?



Aber natürlich!!   
Bei mir gibt es zum Festmachen nur ne Inbusschraube!


----------



## dubbel (18. Oktober 2006)

echte männer haben den sattel sowieso ganz unten und fahren immer im stehen.


----------



## lelebebbel (18. Oktober 2006)

Echte Männer wie Maas von Beek


----------



## schnellejugend (18. Oktober 2006)

> Das Problem ist das Teil nach der kurzen heftigen Abfahrt wieder auszufahren



Welches Teil?


----------



## dueckr (18. Oktober 2006)

www.maverickbike.com

Ich dachte schon die Frage kommt hier gar nicht mehr auf...

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Dinger aber toll, lediglich zu teuer. Mit dem Gewicht könnte man sich vielleicht noch anfreunden.


----------



## schnellejugend (18. Oktober 2006)

Womit ich mich garnicht anfreunden kann ist das das sicher wieder ein weiteres Teil ist das klappern könnte.

Ausserdem besteht das Rad irgendwann nur noch aus Verstell- und Blockierhebeln und den dazugehörigen Zügen. Wenn ich hier manche Bilder von zugebastelten Lenkern und 20m Kabeln und Züge sehe wird mir schlecht.


----------



## dueckr (18. Oktober 2006)

Da geb ich dir recht. Aber vom Lenker muss man sowas auch nicht verstellen können. Der relativ dezente Hebel unter dem Sattel reicht. Übrigens wird die Stütze serienmäßig am Ransom Limited verbaut.


----------



## schnellejugend (18. Oktober 2006)

Am Ransom? 
Wenns dann mal bergab geht stelle ich dann erst die Gabel auf vollen Federweg, Plattform aus, dann Dämpfer auf vollen Federweg, Plattform aus, Stütze rein. Unten dann je nachdem wies weitergeht Federwege und Plattform einstellen(blockieren?), Stüze raus.

Verstelling under extreme conditions, neuer Trendsport.


----------



## dueckr (19. Oktober 2006)

Man könnte ja noch einen VRO-Vorbau montieren...  

Trotzdem geiles Bike.


----------



## schnellejugend (19. Oktober 2006)

Oder eine Schaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (19. Oktober 2006)

oder nen akkubohrer.


----------



## schnellejugend (19. Oktober 2006)

Hat das Ransom eigtl. einen Flaschenöffner?


----------



## Inkasso (19. Oktober 2006)

elektrischer Dosenöffner mit Lockouthebel am Lenker wäre wichtiger!


----------



## DH-Ralli (19. Oktober 2006)

Wie wäre es mit einem Filter? Einem SPAM-Filter für die meisten Antworten zu diesem Fred


----------



## schnellejugend (19. Oktober 2006)

Wir wollen aber doch lesen was du schreibst!


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (19. Oktober 2006)

in der Theorie find ich das ne super sache, nur wirklich viel zu teuer und zu wenig verstellbereich ... für ein CC-Bike braucht mans nicht, wird eh nie verstellt und zu schwer!
ein DDD-Bike brauchts auch nicht, Sattel immer unten ... ich habs für mein Enduro schon paar mal herbei gesehnt, aber wie gesagt, 100 Euronen für so'n DIng sind mir echt zu viel!!! Ich war schon am Überlegen, ob ich sowas nich selber bauen kann ...


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Oktober 2006)

Ich würds dran bauen. Mein Stumjumper hat wg. des Dämpfers sowieso nur 7,5 bis 7,8 cm Verstellbereich. Gewicht ist mir nicht so wichtig und der Vorteil wäre, dass das Verstellen definiert passiert. Sprich der Sattel ist immer gerade und die Höhe stimmt nach dem Ausziehen auch exakt. Weiterhin würde meine schöne Thomson Stütze nicht verkratzen. Apropos: Wie Resistent ist eigentlich die Oberfläche von den Verstellbaren? Mit ordentlich feinem Sand daruf ein paar mal raus und rein geschoben - schon geht gar nix mehr oder was kann man da erwarten?


----------



## schnellejugend (20. Oktober 2006)

Wenn du einen Kalloy, Ritchey, Tune... verbaust wird deine schöne Thomson auch nicht verkratzt. Von der Seite hab ich das noch nie betrachtet.


----------



## polo (20. Oktober 2006)

ohne fahrrad auch kein verschleiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (20. Oktober 2006)

Ich stell mir das schon sehr praktisch vor auch für kurze Abfahrten mal eben den Sattel runterschieben zu können. Könnte interessant werden wenn die Dinger mal technisch und preislich ausgereift sind.
Vielleicht gibts ja dann auch Lenker wo man Makros einprogrammieren kann. ;-)


----------



## DH-Ralli (20. Oktober 2006)

Oder automatischer Reifendruck:

Asphalt: 4 Bar
Schotter bergauf oder rutschige Wurzeln: 2 Bar
Steine Bergab: 3 Bar als Durchschlagschutz


----------



## dubbel (20. Oktober 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich würds dran bauen...


wieso konjunktiv?
warum machst du es dann nicht tatsächlich?


----------



## Dampfmaschine (20. Oktober 2006)

Alle Hebel weg und einen Computer dranbauen der ueber Stellmotoren 
Federweg, Plattform, Druck und Zugstufe  vorne und hinten Sattelstuetze etc steuert. Das waere mal was.


----------



## schnellejugend (20. Oktober 2006)

Oder einen gut ausgebildeten Chauffeur.


----------



## dueckr (20. Oktober 2006)

Pitbullbeisser schrieb:


> in der Theorie find ich das ne super sache, nur wirklich viel zu teuer und zu wenig verstellbereich ... für ein CC-Bike braucht mans nicht, wird eh nie verstellt und zu schwer!
> ein DDD-Bike brauchts auch nicht, Sattel immer unten ... ich habs für mein Enduro schon paar mal herbei gesehnt, aber wie gesagt, 100 Euronen für so'n DIng sind mir echt zu viel!!! Ich war schon am Überlegen, ob ich sowas nich selber bauen kann ...



Schön wär's! 200 sind schon fällig. Für 100 würde ich es mir echt überlegen.
Zumindest bei dem maverickbike-Ding sieht mir das sehr nach Federgabeltechnick aus. Die Gravity-Dropper haben so einen hässlichen Schutzbalg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pittus (20. Oktober 2006)

Super, wie die meisten Fachleute hier gleich ihren intelligenten Kommentar abgeben. Da ich 90 % des Jahres zu Hause (in meiner Gegend) bike, würde ich mir so ein Teil schon sehr wünschen und nicht erst seit dem "Bike" Artikel. Bei uns gibt es in der näheren Umgebung keine Berge die ich zwei Stunden hochkurbeln kann um dann eine halbe Stunde abzufahren. Die Rampen sind kurz und knackig und die Abfahrten auch. Oft lasse ich meine Stütze oben, weil mir dieses rinn und raus (nur beim biken   ) zu sackig ist und öfters denke ich mir nach dem Downhill, es wäre bessser gewesen die Stütze abzusenken. Ja und zu den 75 mm, ich habe 'ne P6, die hat 'ne Skalierung und ich glaube ich habe noch nie mehr als 80mm abgesenkt, fahre ja auch kein Dirtbike. Über Preis, Funktion, Aussehen, Gewicht kann man diskutieren, aber gleich Brüllen , "So'n Schei55 brauch ich nicht und wer sowas braucht ist doof und kann nix" und gleich von Werbekampagne spricht, der wohnt im Gebirge oder hat keine Ahnung. Mein Problem ist ein ganz anderes, die Maverick gibt es nicht in der Größe meines Bikes. Ansonsten hätte ich die schon vor einen halben Jahr verbaut.  
Nicht alles was neu ist, ist Schei55e, ansonsten hätten wir noch Laufräder.

Pittus


----------



## checkb (20. Oktober 2006)

Pittus schrieb:


> Super, wie die meisten Fachleute hier gleich ihren intelligenten Kommentar abgeben. Da ich 90 % des Jahres zu Hause (in meiner Gegend) bike, würde ich mir so ein Teil schon sehr wünschen und nicht erst seit dem "Bike" Artikel. Bei uns gibt es in der näheren Umgebung keine Berge die ich zwei Stunden hochkurbeln kann um dann eine halbe Stunde abzufahren. Die Rampen sind kurz und knackig und die Abfahrten auch. Oft lasse ich meine Stütze oben, weil mir dieses rinn und raus (nur beim biken   ) zu sackig ist und öfters denke ich mir nach dem Downhill, es wäre bessser gewesen die Stütze abzusenken. Ja und zu den 75 mm, ich habe 'ne P6, die hat 'ne Skalierung und ich glaube ich habe noch nie mehr als 80mm abgesenkt, fahre ja auch kein Dirtbike. Über Preis, Funktion, Aussehen, Gewicht kann man diskutieren, aber gleich Brüllen , "So'n Schei55 brauch ich nicht und wer sowas braucht ist doof und kann nix" und gleich von Werbekampagne spricht, der wohnt im Gebirge oder hat keine Ahnung. Mein Problem ist ein ganz anderes, die Maverick gibt es nicht in der Größe meines Bikes. Ansonsten hätte ich die schon vor einen halben Jahr verbaut.
> Nicht alles was neu ist, ist Schei55e, ansonsten hätten wir noch Laufräder.
> 
> Pittus



Wie Recht Du hast, Danke.


----------



## DH-Ralli (20. Oktober 2006)

Pittus schrieb:


> Über Preis, Funktion, Aussehen, Gewicht kann man diskutieren, aber gleich Brüllen , "So'n Schei55 brauch ich nicht und wer sowas braucht ist doof und kann nix" und gleich von Werbekampagne spricht, der wohnt im Gebirge oder hat keine Ahnung.



Könnten wir bitte ersteres für mich gelten lassen?


----------



## schnellejugend (20. Oktober 2006)

> "So'n Schei55 brauch ich nicht und wer sowas braucht ist doof und kann nix" und gleich von Werbekampagne spricht


Das habe ich überlesen, wo steht das?


----------



## dueckr (20. Oktober 2006)

Was ich mir von diesem Fred eigentlich erhofft habe ist ein Kommentar von jemanden, der eine der beiden Stützen (oder eine andere?) im Einsatz hat oder hatte und etwas zur Funktionalität, Haltbarkeit usw. sagen kann.

Gibt's da niemanden?!!  

Ausserdem finde ich keinen Online-Shop, der die Stütze von maverickbike führt. Vielleicht ist der Straßenpreis ja auch deutlich niedriger. Wird wohl aber noch ne Weile dauern bis sie im Handel zu haben ist.


----------



## Mathok (20. Oktober 2006)

Pittus schrieb:


> Nicht alles was neu ist, ist Schei55e, ansonsten hätten wir noch Laufräder.



Ich hab noch eins! Eigentlich sogar zwei - vorne und hinten  

Zum Thema: Ich finds auch unnötig. Die Sattelstütze ist so ein schönes, stabiles und unkompliziertes Stück Technik - herrlich! Zudem ist das Verstellen mit Schnellspanner ein Sache von vll 20 Sekunden (mit Absteigen). Das Argument "Absteigen blablabla ist aber so lästig" - ich steig doch lieber mal kurz ab, als nach der Tour das driss Ding auch noch reinigen zu müssen.

Trotzdem find ich es gut das es sowas gibt. Ist doch alles Geschmackssache. Jetzt ist jeder in der Lage das zu fahren was er möchte. Ich bleib meiner Sattelstütze noch lange treu...


----------



## Pittus (20. Oktober 2006)

DH-Ralli schrieb:


> Könnten wir bitte ersteres für mich gelten lassen?



Das du so'n Schei55 nicht brauchst ist mir klar, du schleppst ja für jede Gelegenheit 'n anderes Bike mit  

@dueckr
der "Böse Wolf" hat sich vor'n halben Jahr 'ne Maverick ans Bike genagelt.
Der könnte aus Erfahrung berichten. Bei ihm habe ich auch zuerst gelesen, dass es was anderes, als in meinen Augen etwas hässliche Gravity Dropper, gibt.


Pittus


----------



## dueckr (20. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe 'böserwolf' (Ich hoffe der war's) mal eine E-Mail geschickt.


----------



## finnluka (23. Oktober 2006)

also ich finde die speedball auch interessant. es muss sie ja keiner kaufen, aber gleich nur schlechtreden finde ich auch nicht ok. wer zum verstellen absteigen will und damit kein problem hat, bitte! mir würde sie gut gefallen da es bei uns auch ständig auf und ab geht und ich mir ne schnelle und einfache verstellung wünschen würde. am gardasee oder in den alpen bräuchte ich auch keine!
falls jemand damit erfahrungen hat würde ich auch gern was darüber hören und lesen.


----------



## dubbel (23. Oktober 2006)

was verstehst du unter "schlechtreden"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenKausB (23. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal ein Bild, wegen der tausend Hebelchen. Ich finde daran nur 2 Sachen wirklich blöd.

1. gibt´s nicht einmal wenigstens in 27,2 (und ich habe einen 27,0 Rahmen  )
2. und ist nur 385mm lang, ich bräuchte wenigstens 400mm.

7-8cm reichen mir zumindest für die meisten Abfahrten (könnten aber 2-3 mehr sein). Auch, weil man so deutlich leichter hinter den Sattel kommt. Wenn´s richtig richtig knackig wird, muß man sie halt per Schnellspanner versenken.

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## schnellejugend (23. Oktober 2006)

Wenn die Stütze alleine Tausend Hebelchen hätte, dann wärs wirklich schlimm. 

Gibts auch Stützen die man zur Seite neigen kann, ich bin Linkskurvenverweigerer.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (24. Oktober 2006)

email klappt nicht, ne PM muß es schon sein 

Interessant finde ich, wie hier alle meckern, daß 7,5 cm nicht reichen. habt Ihr schonmal geguckt, was 7,5cm sind. Das reicht bei mir von komplett CC bis "wo ist der Sattel hin". Ich wüsste nicht wie weit ich den Sattel noch runter machen sollte um was noch fahren zu können 
Also lasst Euch gesagt sein, 7,5cm ist echt ne Menge und mehr passt auch technisch kaum (siehe meine Galerie). 
Das Beste ist aber wirklich die Nutzung ohne absteigen zu müssen. Funktioniert super und möchte ich an meinem Heckler nie mehr missen. 
Das einzige, daß gegen die Speedball spricht ist der Preis, aber das muß jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich habe auf jeden Fall keine Lust auf der Tour an Stellen zu kommen, wo ich denke boa, geile Abfahrt. Erstmal anhalten und Sattel runterschrauben. Ich greif kurz zum Hebel und das war's. 
Sollen doch die "Füher war alles besser, da war alles noch aus Holz" bei den traditionellen Stützen bleiben und alles was anders ist verteufeln.

Grüße
Der böse Wolf

PS: Der beste Kommentar; "alles eine geheime Werbekampagne von Maverick, und Co." Ja ne klar. Die Bike sollte Neuentwicklungen lieber zugunsten des Altbewährten verschweigen, um die armen Biker nicht so durcheinander zu bringen 

PPS: Ist Euch aufgefallen, daß der 55. kommentar, der erste mit wirklich praktischer Erfahrung ist.


----------



## dubbel (24. Oktober 2006)

ppps: kannst du dir vorstellen, dass einige leute den sattel auch von hand runtermachen und sehr wohl einschätzen können, wie viel 7,5 cm sind, ohne die innovation ausprobiert haben zu müssen?

das ist bei dem teil der leute, die ohne verschwörungstheorie auskommen, das eine gegenargument. 
argument zwei lautet "muss nicht sein". 

der preis ist da nebensächlich - zu sagen, es sei das einzige, was gegen das teil spricht, ist ignorant.


----------



## olaf flachland (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich als Nichtnutzer und bergisches Land Hauptnutzer kann nur sagen: Geniale Lösung und absolut brauchbar. 
Bei Leuten, die immer nur 1000Hmeter am Stück hoch und anschließend runter fahren, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, daß Mann/Frau mal absteigt und die Stütze manuell runterfährt, aber wenns andauernd hoch und runter geht, stimme ich dem bösen Wolf zu.
Eine nützliche Technik, fertig.
Als Liteville Nutzer aber für mich wahrscheinlich nicht nutzbar.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich bezweifle nicht, daß Leute die Stütze von Hand runtermachen, ich bezweifle, daß sie wissen wieviel 7,5cm Verstellbereich beim Sattel sind. Ich wüßte nämlich nicht, wo der Sattel noch hinsollte, wenn ich ihn nochmal 7,5cm weiter runtermachen würde.

Für das wofür die Stütze konzipert wurde (meiner Meinung nach) funktioniert sie top. Sie macht aus meinem Spaßrad auch einen vollwerigen Tourer ohne andauernd am Sattelschnellspanner werkeln zu müssen. Daher ist meine einzige Einschränkung der Preis, da ich nicht glaube, daß diese Funktion nicht jedem so viel wert ist wie mir.

Dein Argument, "muß nicht sein" verstehe wer will. Ne Federung am Rad muß auch nicht sein, macht aber hier und da durchaus Sinn und Spaß, auch wenn dadurch mehr Hebel und mehr Defektmöglichkeiten ans Bike kommen...

Edit sagt: Guter Einwand von Olaf, ich komme auch nicht aus den Alpen, sondern aus dem Bergischen Land mit nie mehr als 150hm am Stück.


----------



## Pittus (24. Oktober 2006)

olaf flachland schrieb:


> Als Liteville Nutzer aber für mich wahrscheinlich nicht nutzbar.



Was meinste warum ich so sauer bin, genauso wie checkb. Die Stütze gibt es nur max. in 31.6 und nicht in 34,9 .

@dubbel
Achja, von wen waren die Verschwörungstheorien   , Werbekampagne der "Bike" und so. Ob die Stütze was taugen oder nicht wird man in 2-3 Jahren sehen, ich jedenfalls bin trotz meines Alters noch nich zu verkalkt um für Innovationen offen zu sein und, woher willst du wissen *was ich brauche*

Pittus


----------



## polo (24. Oktober 2006)

wenn ich darauf antworten darf: say'sches gesetz => jedes angebot schafft sich seine nachfrage.


----------



## olaf flachland (24. Oktober 2006)

@ böser Wolf: Hi Nachbar. Komme aus Mettmann und kenne natürlich die 150Hmeter Problematik, wobei ich auch 200er (also quasi Großhügelbesitzer) kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pittus (24. Oktober 2006)

Richtig, zum Glück, ist die Nachfrage aber zu gering verschwindet es wieder vom Markt und kommt später vielleicht wieder  

Pittus 

PS: Bitte, jetzt keinen BWL- Kurs


----------



## dubbel (24. Oktober 2006)

Pittus schrieb:


> @dubbel
> Achja, von wen waren die Verschwörungstheorien  , Werbekampagne der "Bike" und so. Ob die Stütze was taugen oder nicht wird man in 2-3 Jahren sehen, ich jedenfalls bin trotz meines Alters noch nich zu verkalkt um für Innovationen offen zu sein und, woher willst du wissen was ich brauche


ich versteh gerade nicht, um was es dir geht...
oder du hast was von mir missverstanden. 
hab ich mir versehentlich angemaßt zu wissen, was du brauchst?


----------



## dueckr (24. Oktober 2006)

s.u.


----------



## dueckr (24. Oktober 2006)

Pittus schrieb:


> Was meinste warum ich so sauer bin, genauso wie checkb. Die Stütze gibt es nur max. in 31.6 und nicht in 34,9 .
> Pittus



Das Problem bei den Litevilles ist doch wahrscheinlich viel mehr die Länge (Kürze) der Speedball. Für die breite gibt es doch bestimmt Adapter...

@böser wolf

Wo hast du deine Speedball gekauft, im I-Net?


----------



## Pittus (24. Oktober 2006)

@dubbel
Klang so an mit "muß nicht sein"  

@dueckr
385mm würde eventuell reichen, 150mm Adapter  

Pittus


----------



## dueckr (24. Oktober 2006)

Pittus schrieb:


> @dueckr
> 385mm würde eventuell reichen, 150mm Adapter



Hmmmmm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (24. Oktober 2006)

Hab die Stütze bei der Bikesation Kelheim gekauft.


----------



## Subraid (25. Oktober 2006)

Also die Speedball ist genau das Bikezubehör welches ich gesucht habe. Hier im Nordschwarzwald vernichtet man meistens eher geringe Höhen am Stück (max. ca. 200 - 300Hm) und das mehrmals auf einer Tour.
Sattel rein und raus hat mich bisher immer sehr gestört.

Von daher werde ich mir die Speedball zulegen.
Kennt jemand eine (günstige) Bezugsquelle?

Ist nurnoch die Frage, wie ich das Sitzrohr meines Cube von 31,4 auf 31,6mm aufgerieben bekommen, hat da vielleicht jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## CarstenKausB (25. Oktober 2006)

polo schrieb:


> wenn ich darauf antworten darf: say'sches gesetz => jedes angebot schafft sich seine nachfrage.



Hätte tonnenweise Hundekot an Selbstabholer...

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## Neokeek (25. Oktober 2006)

Hat evtl schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Sattelstütze (Humpert Vario SP 8) von Rose http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=4921 
Ist ja nun deutlich günstiger als die Speedball.


----------



## Subraid (25. Oktober 2006)

Neokeek schrieb:


> Hat evtl schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Sattelstütze (Humpert Vario SP 8) von Rose http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=4921
> Ist ja nun deutlich günstiger als die Speedball.



Ja, hier gibt's n Erfahrungsbericht. Ergo, keine echte Alternative zu Speedball oder Gravity.


----------



## Jocki (16. November 2006)

Bei mir kommt die Maverick definitiv ans Bike. Und ich hab sogar Berge vor der Haustür die über 2000 m gehen. Was mich am meisten nervt, man düst ganz entspannt ne abfahrt hinunter und plötzlich kommt ein so netter Gegenanstieg mit 50 hm. Bremsen unten stehenbleiben, Sattel neu justieren ist doof. Kostet wertvollen Speed und Flow. Einfach vollgas durchballern ist auch scheibe, da darfste dann mitten im Anstieg stehenbleiben, denn im Wiegetritt kommste nicht rauf, da zu steil.

Also vollgas rein in  den Gegenanstieg, im Wiegetritt hochballern so weit es geht, Hebel drücken, Stütze ausfahren, hinsetzen, den Berg hochdrücken, an der Kuppe vor Anstrengung fast Kotzen und mit nem glücklichen Grinsen in die nächste Abfahrt stürzen. Den Kumpel mit dem Schnellspanner seh ich dann später im tal.

Geil wärs natürlich wenn so ne hydraulische Stütze vom Rahmenhersteller gleich fest mit eingebaut wäre.


----------



## Bartenwal (16. November 2006)

Subraid schrieb:


> ...
> Ist nurnoch die Frage, wie ich das Sitzrohr meines Cube von 31,4 auf 31,6mm aufgerieben bekommen, hat da vielleicht jemand nen Tipp?


frage mal bei www.velotraum.de in Weil Der Stadt an. Habe dort einen Rahmen für meine Frau gekauft und da musste das Sitzrohr ausgerieben werden (31,6).
Die habe also das passende Werkzeug.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Bartenwal (16. November 2006)

@ böser Wolf
Hallo Wolf,
ist die Stütze im ausgefahrenen Zustand stabil? Oder federt sie wie z.B. ein Bürostuhl?
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Subraid (16. November 2006)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> frage mal bei www.velotraum.de in Weil Der Stadt an. Habe dort einen Rahmen für meine Frau gekauft und da musste das Sitzrohr ausgerieben werden (31,6).



Danke für den Tip.
Mr. Bike in Pforzheim hat mir aber zugesichert das Sitzrohr auszureiben. Nur die Stütze kann er nicht besorgen.
Also habe ich mir jetzt die Stütze bei gocycle bestellt und werde dann mit dieser und dem Rad zu Mr. Bike gehen und das Sitzrohr aufreiben lassen.


----------



## silberfische (18. November 2006)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass eine "automatisch" höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze für MTB-Touren im Mittelgebirge optimal sind! Dass jemand am DH-Bike oder am CC-Racer sowas nicht braucht, ist mir klar. Wenn ich im Gebirge wohnen würde und mehr als 150-200hm am Stück fahren könnte, bräuchte ich auch keine solche Stütze.
Für mich steht auf jeden Fall fest, ich werde mir eine kaufen. Die 7-8cm halte ich auch für ausreichend (und sollten die nicht mehr reichen, kann man ja immer noch den Schnellspanner auf machen).

Und von wegen die Stützen sind neu ... bereits im 2004er BIKE Workshop (ja ich hab den... und ich bin mir auch sicher, dass für die darin abgebildeten Produkte von den Herstellern genug bezahlt wurde...) war von www.towaro.com eine automatische Sattelstütze abgebildet. Allerdings sagt die mir (optisch) nicht so wirklich zu. Eine Verstellung vom Lenger aus brauche ich wirklich nicht. Die "Gravity Dropper" war dann im 2005er BIKE Workshop abgebildet (ja auch den habe ich mir gekauft  ). Ebenso wieder die Towaro.

Von der Speedball habe ich vor ewiger Zeit mal ein Bild eines Prototypen gesehen und dachte mir..."die muss ich haben"... Allerdings wusst ich nicht mehr, wer der Hersteller war  . Den Hebel unter dem Sattel finde ich optimal. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der nicht stört und sich der Sattel bei Bedarf trotzdem schnell verstellen lässt.

Zu dem Test in der BIKE muss ich eigentlich sagen: "DANKE BIKE", denn ich habe vor einigen Monaten hier schon mal gepostet, ob jemand so eine Stütze kennt (außer die Towaro) und ich hatte damals keine brauchbaren Antworten bekommen. Nicht dass ich auf die Tests der Bike viel gebe, aber ich habe wenigstens den Hersteller erfahren  .

Achja, ich habe die Bike nicht im ABO und habe sie mir nur wegen dem Sattelstützenbericht gekauft (denn man muss sich ja hier schon entschuldigen, wenn man BIKE liest  )

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottfreak (20. November 2006)

So ne verstellbare Sattelstütze fänd ich auch genial. Manko ist aber in erster Linie, dass es sie nicht in 34.9mm gibt (oder weiß einer mehr). Wenn es sie in dem Maß gäbe, würd ich sie mir holen.

grüße Sven


----------



## checkb (21. November 2006)

Scottfreak schrieb:


> So ne verstellbare Sattelstütze fänd ich auch genial. Manko ist aber in erster Linie, dass es sie nicht in 34.9mm gibt (oder weiß einer mehr). Wenn es sie in dem Maß gäbe, würd ich sie mir holen.
> 
> grüße Sven



Gibt es nicht.


----------



## silberfische (21. November 2006)

Scottfreak schrieb:


> So ne verstellbare Sattelstütze fänd ich auch genial. Manko ist aber in erster Linie, dass es sie nicht in 34.9mm gibt (oder weiß einer mehr). Wenn es sie in dem Maß gäbe, würd ich sie mir holen.
> 
> grüße Sven



Es gibt doch Adapter. Ich hab jetzt zwar keine Ahnnung, wer welche herstellt bzw. vertreibt, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man da schon was bekommt.

Stefan


----------



## checkb (21. November 2006)

> Es gibt doch Adapter. Ich hab jetzt zwar keine Ahnnung, wer welche herstellt bzw. vertreibt, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man da schon was bekommt.



Habe das ganze Web durchsucht, jedoch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Deleted 7157 (21. November 2006)

Ist bestimmt ein geniales Teil, was zumindestens die Funktion betrifft. Bei der Haltbarkeit kommen mir jedoch ernsthafte Zweifel. Denke das schon leicht vorhanden Spiel ( lt. Bike-Sport-News) wird sich im Laufe der Zeit verstärken. Naja in einem Jahr sind wir schlauer.


----------



## Subraid (21. November 2006)

ameise schrieb:


> Bei der Haltbarkeit kommen mir jedoch ernsthafte Zweifel. Denke das schon leicht vorhanden Spiel ( lt. Bike-Sport-News) wird sich im Laufe der Zeit verstärken.



Ich dachte dieses Problem wurde bei den Gravity Doppern erwähnt?


----------



## Deleted 7157 (21. November 2006)

im neuen Bike-Sport-News haben Sie ein Maverickbike mit Speedball getestet.


----------



## Subraid (21. November 2006)

ameise schrieb:


> im neuen Bike-Sport-News haben Sie ein Maverickbike mit Speedball getestet.



Du hast nicht zufällig einen Scanner zur Hand?


----------



## zingel (21. November 2006)

checkb schrieb:


> Habe das ganze Web durchsucht, jedoch nicht gefunden.



Wie schon erwähnt verbaut Scott am Ransom solche Stützen - und Scott hat 34.9 mm Stützenmass. Bei einem Scotthändler sollte man also solche Buchsen bekommen. 

noch zur Stütze - sehr geil!  (bin am sparen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottfreak (21. November 2006)

Hi, also dass das mit Adaptern möglich wäre, ist mir auch schon klar . Allerdings hat es ja auch einen gewissen Sinn, dass das Rohr einen Durchmesser von 34.9mm hat . Mann kann jetzt zwar wieder prima darüber diskutieren, aber ..... 

Nun gut, hab mich mal nach dem "Teil" am Ransom umgeschaut. So wie es aus sieht, ist die angesprochene Stütze nur am neuen Ransom Limited Verbaut (sprich: 2007 Modell). Am alten Modell hab ich sie jetzt nicht erspähen können. Es macht aber glaub ich keinen Sinn, dass ich morgen bei meinem Händler vorbei schaue um zu fragen, was das Dingen kostet und wann es Lieferbar ist, weil ja das Ransom noch nicht mal da ist. Wenn das so läuft wie im letzten Jahr, sind die Modelle erst wieder gegen ende erstes Quartal 2007 Lieferbar. Und früher wird es "Ersatzteile" dafür wohl auch nicht geben. Was ich aber natürlich trotzdem machen kann, ist zu fragen, ob sie den Aussendienstler von Scott nicht mal fragen könnten, wie es mit der möglichen Beschaffung der Stütze aussieht.

Bis dahin,

Sven


edit: Mir ist gerade beim Betrachten der Bilder noch mal was aufgefallen. Die Stütze am Ransom ist eine von Maverick. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, gibts die ab 2007 vieleicht doch in 34.9mm oder ist am Ransom gar keine Stütze von 34.9mm von nöten, da nicht passt.

und nochmal edit: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: 
*Seatpost*
Maverick Speedball adjustable 34.9mm with special shim

Link


----------



## checkb (21. November 2006)

> edit: Mir ist gerade beim Betrachten der Bilder noch mal was aufgefallen. Die Stütze am Ransom ist eine von Maverick. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, gibts die ab 2007 vieleicht doch in 34.9mm oder ist am Ransom gar keine Stütze von 34.9mm von nöten, da nicht passt.



Druchmesser bei Scott ist 34,9mm und es sieht nicht nach einer Reduzierung mit Hülse aus.

http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/22_41_397/products_id/2267

checkb


----------



## Scottfreak (21. November 2006)

checkb schrieb:


> Druchmesser bei Scott ist 34,9mm und es sieht nicht nach einer Reduzierung mit Hülse aus.
> 
> http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/22_41_397/products_id/2267
> 
> checkb



hab doch in meinem zweiten edit geschrieben was für eine stütze das ist ;-)


----------



## checkb (21. November 2006)

Scottfreak schrieb:


> hab doch in meinem zweiten edit geschrieben was für eine stütze das ist ;-)



Habe gepennt.  Mail ist raus, mal sehen was passiert. Nochmal danke für den Tipp, vielleicht machst Du 3 Liteviller glücklich.

checkb


----------



## Scottfreak (22. November 2006)

hehe, alles klar 

war heute natürlich nicht beim händler 

grüße sven


----------



## adrenalinmachin (22. November 2006)

Hallo Leute

Hab mir vor ca. 6 Monaten gleich zwei solche Dinger (Gravitydropper) zugelegt.

Und zwar beide mit Lenkerbedienung. Ich würde nichts anderes empfehlen.
Denn genau, wenn man schon in der Abfahrt ist kann man den Sattel nicht mehr runterstellen, mit der Fernbedienung hingegen schon.

Beide haben 10cm Hub (kann man so bestellen, steht auch auf der Homepage.
Eine davon hat sogar drei Positionen (Zuerst 2.5cm runter, dann noch weitere 7.5).
Die 10 cm Hub reichen sehr gut, ich fahre damit auch im Bikepark und Freeridemarathons.

Wenn man wirklich heftig freeriden will kann es schon sein, dass der Hub eher knapp ist. Aber da, denke ich, hat man eh genug Zeit vom Rad abzusteigen und die herkömmliche Stütze per Schnellspanner ein- und auszufahren.

Aber in meiner Region, um Zürich, wo man mal ein paar Meter rauf, wieder ein paar runter fährt, ist das Ding genial. 
Auf meinem Arbeitsweg verstelle ich sie sicher 5 -10 mal (machte ich vorher natürlich nicht, ich wollte ja fahren, nicht stehen).

Für mich eine der besten Erfindungen seit der Erfindung der Federgabel. 

Ich jeweils ca.230 EUR bezahlt, würde bei Interesse auch noch ein paar mehr importieren. (Sorry für die Werbung, ich werde dabei nicht reich)

Zum Spiel:  Ja, die Stütze kann Spiel haben, aber das kann man mit einem Dreh bequem einstellen.
Bis jetzt hatte ich keine technischen Probleme.

Der einzige Nachteil ist halt schon die Optik mit dem Faltenbalg, aber die Stütze ist direkt dem Schmutz des HR ausgesetzt (im Gegensatz zu einer Federgabel).
Das Maverick-Teil schaut da schon besser aus, aber das erste, was ich als Ganzjahresfahrer machen würde, wäre, ein Faltenbalg zu montieren.

Zu der Frage nach den Adaptern: Sie werden mit einer passenden Reduzierhülse ausgeliefert.
Zudem kann man solche Dinger vielerorts nachkaufen (Stichwort Reduzierhülse). Einfach schauen, dass die Hülse genug lang ist.

Ach ja, da wären noch die Zweifler: Bei der ersten Federgabel habe ich so ein Ding auch nicht gebraucht (bin ja schliesslich ein Mann), mittlerweile fahre ich ein RockShox Lyrik mit 16cm Hub. 
Auszug aus der Homepage: "Nicolas Vouilloz 10 time world champion wins Mountain of Hell race in France with Gravitydropper"

Mein Tipp: Wenn ihr Euch was Gutes antun wollt kauft so ein Ding mit Fernbedienung, egal ob von GravityDropper oder Maverick oder sonstwem.

Greetz AdrenalineMachine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (23. November 2006)

Antwort Scott Händler:



> Scott bietet die Sattelstütze leider nicht einzeln an.
> Ich kenne leider auch keinen Vertrieb in Deutschland dafür.



Schade, das wär's gewesen. 

checkb


----------



## dubbel (23. November 2006)

@ Scottfreak, checkb: steh ich auf dem schlauch oder versteh ich das problem nicht? 
scott benutzt eine maverick-stütze mit shim, d.h. reduzierhülse. 
die stütze gibts in 31.6, und hülsen von 31.6 auf 34,9 (also scott-durchmesser) gibts z.B. von use.

scott weiss lediglich nicht, wer maverick vertreibt, aber das steht ja weiter oben. 

-> problem gelöst.


----------



## checkb (23. November 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> @ Scottfreak, checkb: steh ich auf dem schlauch oder versteh ich das problem nicht?
> scott benutzt eine maverick-stütze mit shim, d.h. reduzierhülse.
> die stütze gibts in 31.6, und hülsen von 31.6 auf 34,9 (also scott-durchmesser) gibts z.B. von use.
> 
> ...



Dubbel, Du meinst Hülsen von 34,9 auf 31,6 oder? Habe schon im Netz gewühlt und weiss natürlich wo ich die Speedball herbekomme, es happert nur an der Reduzierung. 

Oder meinst Du die hier?
http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/619/kw/_USE_Shim_von_31-6_auf_34-9mm


checkb


----------



## dubbel (23. November 2006)

checkb schrieb:


> Dubbel, Du meinst Hülsen von 34,9 auf 31,6 oder? Habe schon im Netz gewühlt und weiss natürlich wo ich die Speedball herbekomme, es happert nur an der Reduzierung.





dubbel schrieb:


> hülsen von 31.6 auf 34,9 (also scott-durchmesser) gibts z.B. von use.




http://search.ebay.de/search/search...s/&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=use+shim+&category0=

jetzt alles klar?


----------



## Pittus (23. November 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> http://search.ebay.de/search/search...s/&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=use+shim+&category0=
> 
> jetzt alles klar?



Leider wie immer  die Hülse ist zu kurz. Unser Hersteller (Liteville) möchte 15cm von der Sattelstütze nicht sehen oder einfacher augedrückt wir brauchen 15 cm lange Adapterhülsen.  

Pittus


----------



## dubbel (23. November 2006)

dreht dir doch jeder eisenhans.


----------



## Scottfreak (23. November 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> @ Scottfreak, checkb: steh ich auf dem schlauch oder versteh ich das problem nicht?
> scott benutzt eine maverick-stütze mit shim, d.h. reduzierhülse.
> die stütze gibts in 31.6, und hülsen von 31.6 auf 34,9 (also scott-durchmesser) gibts z.B. von use.
> 
> ...




alles klar, habs gesehen

*duck und weg*


----------



## DaBoom (23. November 2006)

Also wirklich...
drei Tage habt ihr gebraucht, um heraus zu finden das am Ransom Limited ne Maverick Stütze samt Reduzierhülse verbaut ist.

Wenn man den ZOOM der HP nutzt, sieht man sofort die Reduzierhülse welche im Sattelrohr steckt.


Aber mal zurück zum Thema,
nachdem ich den Artikel gelesen habe, war ich von den Stützen sehr angetan.
Würde das Biken noch unbeschwerter machen. Hoch/Runter, wann immer man will, und dies während der Fahrt.


----------



## slash-sash (25. November 2006)

geile sache!!! genau so ein forum habe ich gesucht. 
automatische sattelstützen. denn sind wir doch mal ehrlich: an federung ist so ziemlich alles ausgereizt (zumindest fast alles ; irgendjemand wird immer noch ein paar ideen habe); schaltungen sind mittlerweile auch mehr als gut und ausreichend; bremsen?! auch super. aber, was mir zum vollendst glücklichen biken fehlte, war eine sattelstütze, die ich versenken kann, ohne alle 2 meter abzusteigen und die sattelstütze anzupassen. ober-nervig!
doch mal ganz ehrlich: sind 200 für ne maverick nicht fast schon unverschämt?! oder, für die leute, die den realitätssinn verloren haben: 400 DM!!! wer hätte sich früher für das geld ne sattelstütze gekauft?! ich jedenfalls nicht.
daher die dumme frage: wer hat sich denn schon mal gedanken darüber gemacht, wie man so einteil selber bauen könnte. kostenloser natürlich!!! hier müßte es doch genug ingineure geben, die nach dem motto : " dem inginör ist nischt zu schwör" "ticken". habe mir selber auch schon einige gedanken gemacht. aber irgendwie komme ich zu keinem zufriedenstellenden ergebnis.
experimente mit hydraulik-liftern etc. brachten nicht das zufriedenstellende ergebnis. 
vielleicht könnte man ja hier mal einen gedanken-austausch anzetteln. denn, so wie ich das hier sehe, sehnen sich die meißten biker nach so etwas.
ich glaube, daß wird die uns bikern noch mal einen ganz neuen schub versetzen; im zeitalter von all mountain/enduro/freeride!!! denn genau die gruppe wird's brauchen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (25. November 2006)

ich glaub nicht dass jemand in selbstbau-kleinserie etwas funktionierendes einigermaßen günstig zustande bekommt. dafür sind die anforderungen an die fertigungstoleranzen hier einfach zu hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (25. November 2006)

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Aber meine knappe Freizeit ist mir kostbarer als die 200 euronen für die Stütze. Materialeinsatz, zig Fehlversuche und unter umständen ein böser Sturz wegen ner brechenden Sattelstütze sind den aufwand für mich nicht wert.

Prinzipiell bin ich ja der Meinung das so ne Stütze fest in den Rahmen integriert gehört. Dann kann man sowohl den Verstellbereich als auch das Gewicht am besten optimieren.


----------



## Scottfreak (25. November 2006)

Jocki schrieb:


> Prinzipiell bin ich ja der Meinung das so ne Stütze fest in den Rahmen integriert gehört. Dann kann man sowohl den Verstellbereich als auch das Gewicht am besten optimieren.



Naja, bei nem Race-bike ist ja vieleicht noch ganz gut, aber in den anderen "Kategorien"? Da denke ich, ist eine "lose" Sattelstütze schon sehr nützlich (z.B. beim Transport). Aber mal schauen ob sich das nicht doch durchsetzen oder zumindest präsenter wird (gibts ja dann glaub ich nur in dem Scott "Spark" oder!?).

mfg Sven


----------



## Jocki (26. November 2006)

@scottfreak: Es geht hier um ne Sattelstüzte die man per Lenkerfernbedienung hydraulisch verstellen kann. Nicht um eine integrierte Sattelstüzte ala Paduano, Giant Advanced ISP, Look und jetzt eben auch beim Scott Spark.  

Ne hydraulische Sattelstütze sollte sich dann auch komplett versenken lassen, auch zum Transport.


----------



## Scottfreak (26. November 2006)

Jocki schrieb:


> @scottfreak: Es geht hier um ne Sattelstüzte die man per Lenkerfernbedienung hydraulisch verstellen kann. Nicht um eine integrierte Sattelstüzte ala Paduano, Giant Advanced ISP, Look und jetzt eben auch beim Scott Spark.
> 
> Ne hydraulische Sattelstütze sollte sich dann auch komplett versenken lassen, auch zum Transport.



sehe ich genauso, dann habe ich deinen post vorher falsch interpretiert, oder du meinen. oder beides. kurzum, an einander vorbei geredet ^^.

gute nacht,
sven


----------



## anderlix (28. November 2006)

Ich verstehe es nicht wirklich, warum es sich manche Leute schwerer machen, als es sein muss. Natürlich hat's Vorteile! Es ist einfach Fakt, dass man mit Sattel unten mehr Bewegungsspielraum hat und besser sein Bike kontrollieren kann... und andersrum man natürlich effizienter Treten kann, wenn Sattel oben.

Denke es kann "sogar" in den hohen Bergen und "sogar" beim Uphill Vorteile haben: Kurzer Absatz, kurzes Stück schmal am Abgrund entlang oder nur durch Bachbett mit größeren Felsblöcken... ist doch praktisch, wenn man für die vielleicht nur paar Meter ein passendes Bike hat - ohne Anhalten.

7,5cm Verstellung ist vielleicht zu wenig für wirklich alle Situationen - aber mit grob Einstellung per Sattelschnellspanner (hoch/DH) und dann noch 7,5 zum Finetuning kann ich mir ganz gut vorstellen. Zumal wirklich einige FS Rahmendesigns manchmal gar nicht mehr Absenken der Sattelstütze zulassen.

Und ob es jemand Wert ist soviel Geld dafür auszugeben bzw. den Gewichtsnachteil in Kauf zu nehmen, kann & sollte nun wirklich jeder selbst entscheiden.

Nein - ich bin es noch nicht gefahren... aber fahre seit 4 Jahren Bionicon und bin von der Idee sein Bike an Uphill & DH anzupassen - und zwar während der Fahrt! - absolut überzeugt. Von daher kann ich den Gedanken mit der Sattelverstellung zumindest gut nachvollziehen.
(kann übrigens auch jedem, der hier Interesse an so einer Sattelstütze hat, mit bestem Gewissen nur empfehlen mal ein Bionicon zu testen!)


----------



## adrenalinmachin (29. November 2006)

anderlix schrieb:


> Denke es kann "sogar" in den hohen Bergen und "sogar" beim Uphill Vorteile haben: Kurzer Absatz, kurzes Stück schmal am Abgrund entlang oder nur durch Bachbett mit größeren Felsblöcken... ist doch praktisch, wenn man für die vielleicht nur paar Meter ein passendes Bike hat - ohne Anhalten.



Genau! 
Seit ich dieses Ding fahre (übrigend mit 10cm Hub), verstelle ich die Sattelhöhe auch an Stellen, an denen es mir früher nicht mal in den Sinn gekommen wäre. Ich benutze die Funktion z.T. auch auf Schotterwegen. Vor der Kurve Sattel runter, um die Kurve, beim Antreten wieder Sattel rauf, schlicht der Hammer.

Das Ding ist wirklich ein echte Hilfe für Fahranfänger, wie als auch für sehr gute Fahrer.

Vielleicht merkt ja auch RockShox oder deren Konkurrenten, dass das eine feine Sache ist und sich damit Geld verdienen lässt. Dann wirds hoffentlich billiger. 

Greetz AdrenalineMachine


----------



## Deleted 7157 (29. November 2006)

adrenalinmachin schrieb:


> Vielleicht merkt ja auch RockShox oder deren Konkurrenten, dass das eine feine Sache ist und sich damit Geld verdienen lässt. Dann wirds hoffentlich billiger.
> 
> Greetz AdrenalineMachine




und in 400mm erhältlich


----------



## Peter K (1. Dezember 2006)

Guckst du hier !!








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Jocki (1. Dezember 2006)

Was ist das? Wenn es das ist was ich glaube, fehlt da ne Feder, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 7157 (1. Dezember 2006)

Mal eine Frage: Wie weit ist die mindest Einstecktiefe der Maverick Speedball in Sitzrohr? Also Markierung an Sattelstütze.


----------



## Peter K (2. Dezember 2006)

Jocki schrieb:


> Was ist das? Wenn es das ist was ich glaube, fehlt da ne Feder, oder?



Nein, da fehlt nichts.

Diejenigen, für die das Teil gebaut wurde lassen die Stütze während der Fahrt mit öffnen der Sattelklemmung und Druck auf den Sattel ab und ziehen den Sattel dann genauso wieder von Hand hoch. Hab das mal beobachtet und das funktioniert sehr gut. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass das System deutlich günstiger war als eine vom Lenker aus zu bedienende Stütze. Gewicht war ca. 130 Gramm.

mfg


----------



## sterniwaf (2. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute, ich habe mich lange mit der Sache beschäftigt und möchte hier mal dar legen, warum so ein Teil nicht den Weg an meine Bikes finden wird. Ich sehe das Biken im Gelände als "Ganz-Körper-Sport" an. Aktiv die Haltung auf dem Bike zu verändern ist für mich Spaß. Schwerpunktverlagerung gehört für mich zum Biken wie die Mutter zum Kind. Wie wichtig das ist, habe ich auf der letzten Tour mit dem Fully gemerkt: Auf den ersten Runden habe ich mich einfach hingesetzt nach dem Motto: "Boar Alter, jetzt du ein tolles Fahrwerk, du brauchst ja nicht mehr aufzupassen, das macht alles dein Bike." Aber komisch, in Abfahrten rumgeeiert, falsch gebremst, das Vorderrad drohte abzuschmieren. Beim letzten Mal mal anders gefahren: Locker auf dem Bike gestanden, Druck aufs Vorderrad, im Körper Spannung aufgebaut. Und da war wieder mein geliebter Flow! Bike und Sterni wurden eins, Kurven sauber auf den Punkt angebremst, dicke Fahrrinnen früh erkannt und ausbalanciert. Yeah, dat iss et! So eine hydraulische Sattelstütze würde mich wieder zur Faulheit verführen. Ach ja, noch was, Achtung Ironie: Für alle Freunde der Lenkerfernbedienung: Wie viele Hebelchen dürfen es denn noch werden? Shifter vier, Federgabel blockieren einer, Dämpferverstellung, Sattelhöheverstellung. Sind nach Adam Riese sieben, ist es da nicht sinnvoll, Beschriftungen anzubringen? Im dunklen Wald vielleicht auch kleine LED`s da ich ja sonst kaum lesen kann, was ich gerade bediene? Ach ja, da sitzt im Sattelrohr ja auch noch der Elektromotor, damit ich besser den Berg rauf komme!
Dies bitte nicht Ernst nehmen, ist Blödsinn. Wer für sich eine hydraulische Sattelstütze  für nötig hält, soll sich das ruhig kaufen, habe keine Probleme damit!


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Dezember 2006)

Apropos Lenkerfernbedienung: Gestern abend sind uns noch ein paar Möglichkeiten eingfallen. Reifenprofilverstellung je nach Untergrund (Profildicke und Profilwinkel), Pinnlänge oder Auslösehärte der Pedale. Ich glaube da ist noch genug Potential für sinnvolle Hebel im Cockpit.


----------



## Jocki (2. Dezember 2006)

sterniwaf schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich habe mich lange mit der Sache beschäftigt und möchte hier mal dar legen, warum so ein Teil nicht den Weg an meine Bikes finden wird. Ich sehe das Biken im Gelände als "Ganz-Körper-Sport" an. Aktiv die Haltung auf dem Bike zu verändern ist für mich Spaß. Schwerpunktverlagerung gehört für mich zum Biken wie die Mutter zum Kind. Wie wichtig das ist, habe ich auf der letzten Tour mit dem Fully gemerkt: Auf den ersten Runden habe ich mich einfach hingesetzt nach dem Motto: "Boar Alter, jetzt du ein tolles Fahrwerk, du brauchst ja nicht mehr aufzupassen, das macht alles dein Bike." Aber komisch, in Abfahrten rumgeeiert, falsch gebremst, das Vorderrad drohte abzuschmieren. Beim letzten Mal mal anders gefahren: Locker auf dem Bike gestanden, Druck aufs Vorderrad, im Körper Spannung aufgebaut. Und da war wieder mein geliebter Flow! Bike und Sterni wurden eins, Kurven sauber auf den Punkt angebremst, dicke Fahrrinnen früh erkannt und ausbalanciert. Yeah, dat iss et! So eine hydraulische Sattelstütze würde mich wieder zur Faulheit verführen. Ach ja, noch was, Achtung Ironie: Für alle Freunde der Lenkerfernbedienung: Wie viele Hebelchen dürfen es denn noch werden? Shifter vier, Federgabel blockieren einer, Dämpferverstellung, Sattelhöheverstellung. Sind nach Adam Riese sieben, ist es da nicht sinnvoll, Beschriftungen anzubringen? Im dunklen Wald vielleicht auch kleine LED`s da ich ja sonst kaum lesen kann, was ich gerade bediene? Ach ja, da sitzt im Sattelrohr ja auch noch der Elektromotor, damit ich besser den Berg rauf komme!
> Dies bitte nicht Ernst nehmen, ist Blödsinn. Wer für sich eine hydraulische Sattelstütze  für nötig hält, soll sich das ruhig kaufen, habe keine Probleme damit!



Junge, Du bist mein Held! Endlich weiß ich wie man richtig Fahrrad fährt!

Ich stell mir übrigens gerade die Frage, ob man den neuen Rockshox Pushlock Hebel an die Maverick anschließen kann.

Bremshebel, Trigger und Sattelstützenfernbedienung sauber an einer Schelle befestigt, das wär doch mal ne saubere Lösung (Stichwort: matchmaker).


----------



## dubbel (2. Dezember 2006)

@ sterniwaf: erklär mal, wieso auch technisch quasi perfekte downhiller, BMXer und Dual Crosser den sattel immer unten haben, auch wenn sie nicht im sitzen fahren. 
danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sterniwaf (3. Dezember 2006)

@ dubbel, was machen die wohl, wenn sie mal auch nur fünf Kilometer Strecke fahren müssen? High jocki, mich würde es viel mehr interessieren, ob die Leute, die sich so ein Teil kaufen, dann auch wirklich nutzen!


----------



## dubbel (3. Dezember 2006)

der springende punkt ist, dass man in bestimmten situationen den sattel runterstellen sollte und dies nichts mit faulheit oder anderen defiziten zu tun hat, sondern sinnvoll ist. 
insofern verführt eine verstellbare stütze nicht zur faulheit (jedenfalls nicht zwingend) sondern erweitert das spektrum -> immer versenkt ist genau so sinnlos wie immer max. rausgezogen.


----------



## sterniwaf (3. Dezember 2006)

Wie feinfühlig kann ich denn so ein Ding verstellen? Ich merke 50mm in der Höhenverstellung.


----------



## dubbel (3. Dezember 2006)

sterniwaf schrieb:


> Wie feinfühlig kann ich denn so ein Ding verstellen?


am besten wohl so, dass ganz oben = normale sitzhöhe. 
nach unten hin je nach bedarf, am ende hebel ziehen und normale sitzposition wieder eingestellt. 



sterniwaf schrieb:


> Wie feinfühlig kann ich denn so ein Ding verstellen? Ich merke 50mm in der Höhenverstellung.


wenn man viel fährt, merkt man schon 5 mm.


----------



## sterniwaf (3. Dezember 2006)

Hupps, eine Null zu viel!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Dezember 2006)

DH-Ralli schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Filter? Einem SPAM-Filter für die meisten Antworten zu diesem Fred



Gott oh Gott, wie anstrengend es ist, sich durch 5 Seiten fast nur Spam, Mutmaßungen, Pros und Kontras von den Automatik-Dingern, von Leuten, die so ein Teil noch nicht mal life gesehen haben, zu lesen...
*@alle anderen:*  




Don Stefano schrieb:


> ...Wie Resistent ist eigentlich die Oberfläche von den Verstellbaren? Mit ordentlich feinem Sand daruf ein paar mal raus und rein geschoben - schon geht gar nix mehr oder was kann man da erwarten?



Die Maverick Speedball scheint mir schon resistent. Die Oberfläche scheint genauso, wie die von Federgabel Standrohren, und denen macht Sand, feiner Staub usw. auch nicht besonders viel aus, vorausgesetz bei richtiger Pflege. Da muss man dann schon auch an der Stütze mal nen Tropfen Brunox "verschwenden". Die Stütze lässt sich scheinbar sogar super warten, habs bisher noch nicht gebraucht, aber es ist eine tolle Anleitung dabei, die alles gut erklärt. Und das ohne Werkzeug !




dueckr schrieb:


> ...Zumindest bei dem maverickbike-Ding sieht mir das sehr nach Federgabeltechnick aus. Die Gravity-Dropper haben so einen hässlichen Schutzbalg.



Da ist schon ne Menge Technik drin, so ne Mischung aus ETA und Lockout. Hatte mir vorher auch Gedanken gemacht, welche mir mehr zusagt, Gr.Dropper oder Speedball, bin dann zur Speedball. Hatte vorher nur paar Prototyp-Pix gesehen, aber die finale Version ist noch viel schöner, vor allem der Hebel und auch die Sattelklemmung.




Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> ...
> Interessant finde ich, wie hier alle meckern, daß 7,5 cm nicht reichen. habt Ihr schonmal geguckt, was 7,5cm sind. Das reicht bei mir von komplett CC bis "wo ist der Sattel hin". Ich wüsste nicht wie weit ich den Sattel noch runter machen sollte um was noch fahren zu können
> Also lasst Euch gesagt sein, 7,5cm ist echt ne Menge und mehr passt auch technisch kaum (siehe meine Galerie).
> Das Beste ist aber wirklich die Nutzung ohne absteigen zu müssen. Funktioniert super und möchte ich an meinem Heckler nie mehr missen.
> ...



7,5 cm reichen wirklich völlig aus. Gerade bei Fullys habe ich eh die Erfahrung gemacht, dass mann sogar bei einer kurzen Stütze den Sattel eh nicht komplett versenken kann da das Rad dann mit dem hinteren Teil des Sattels kollidiert (ok, es waren halt Bikes mit viel Hub in einer kleinen RH).
Das mit dem Preis ist echt so ein Ding, gibt aber auch Leute, die mehr Geld in ein X0 Schaltwerk investieren obwohl das X7 nur einen Bruchteil kostet und fast genauso edel wirkt(vom Gewicht jetzt mal abgesehen) und genauso funktioniert. Für die anderen sind dann doch die normalen Sattelstützen doch die bessere Wahl.




Pittus schrieb:


> Was meinste warum ich so sauer bin, genauso wie checkb. Die Stütze gibt es nur max. in 31.6 und nicht in 34,9...





dueckr schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den Litevilles ist doch wahrscheinlich viel mehr die Länge (Kürze) der Speedball. Für die breite gibt es doch bestimmt Adapter...
> 
> @böser wolf
> 
> Wo hast du deine Speedball gekauft, im I-Net?



Es sollte schon passende Adapter geben, einer meiner lokalen Händler hat so an die 50 verschiedene, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr, die kosten auch nicht besonders viel...
Das Problem mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe beim Liteville(15cm) könnte man beheben, indem man ganz unten bei der Stütze so eine Adaperhülse aufklebt, natürlich ohne den "Kragen" und oben verwendet man dann nochmal so einen Adapter, jedoch lässt man da den Kragen dran...




Subraid schrieb:


> ..
> Kennt jemand eine (günstige) Bezugsquelle?
> 
> Ist nurnoch die Frage, wie ich das Sitzrohr meines Cube von 31,4 auf 31,6mm aufgerieben bekommen, hat da vielleicht jemand nen Tipp?



Hier zum Beispiel gibts die Maverick und die Speedball...
Und das mit dem aufreiben sollte jeder bessere Bikeshop in deiner Nähe gebacken bekommen...




silberfische schrieb:


> ...Dass jemand am DH-Bike oder am CC-Racer sowas nicht braucht, ist mir klar. Wenn ich im Gebirge wohnen würde und mehr als 150-200hm am Stück fahren könnte, bräuchte ich auch keine solche Stütze....



In erster Linie sind die Perfekt für ein Allmountain-Endurobike, womit man viel Spaß bergauf und nochmehr Spaß bergab hat, IMHO




checkb schrieb:


> Habe das ganze Web durchsucht, jedoch nicht gefunden.



Hier zum Beispiel gibts die Maverick und die Speedball...


*So, nun noch meine 2 Cents:*
Ich Fahre die Maverick Speedball an meinem Specialized Enduro 05 in L, bin selbst ca 187cm groß. Habe die Stütze so montiert, dass ich in voll ausgefahrener Länge die Beine ausstrecken muss, so in etwa, wie jeder CC Fahrer. Bin schon der Meinung, dass die 7,5 cm ausreichen. War zuerst stark skeptisch, jedoch ist das in der Praxis anders, nach einem langem Anstieg wenns dann zur Abfahrt geht und das ding versenkt wird, kommts mir schon fast vor, wie wenn ich auf nem mini-Bike sitzen würde, da ist dann auch genung Platz um hinter den Sattel zu gehen, wenns steil wird. Meiner Meinung nach hat die Stütze nix an nem CC oder DH Bike verloren, aber an einem Enduro und Allmountain Bike ist sie Perfekt aufgehoben, da wird weniger aufs Gewicht geachtet, eher auf die Allroundqualitäten. Die 100 oder 120 Gramm Mehrgewicht machen sich nicht wirklich bemerkbar. Ich möchte die Stütze auch nicht mehr missen, ist eine feine Angelegenheit, die ihr Geld aus meiner Sicht auf jeden Fall wert war, mich hat das "manuelle" verstellen auch immer stark genervt, erstmal anhalten, dann gucken, ob die Höhe passt, Sattel ausrichten, Spanner zu usw...  voll das ge.icke.

Wie sie sich auf Dauer bewährt, wird sich noch zeigen, habe sie erst ca. 6-8 Wochen, habe aber 2 Jahre Garantie, von daher...

Der Verkäufer von GoCycle meinte zuerst, dass ich mich 2 Wochen gedulden muss, jedoch war die Stütze dann schon nach 6 Tagen da, also wirklich kein Problem...


----------



## Subraid (5. Dezember 2006)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Die Maverick Speedball scheint mir schon resistent. Die Oberfläche scheint genauso, wie die von Federgabel Standrohren, und denen macht Sand, feiner Staub usw. auch nicht besonders viel aus, vorausgesetz bei richtiger Pflege.


Zudem wird die Stütze nur ab und an verstellt. Die Federgabel hat ständig zu federn. Somit werden die Standrohre bei der Gabel viel stärker beansprucht.


pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer von GoCycle meinte zuerst, dass ich mich 2 Wochen gedulden muss, jedoch war die Stütze dann schon nach 6 Tagen da, also wirklich kein Problem...


Wann hast Du dort bestellt? Ich warte jetzt seit knapp 4 Monaten auf die Lieferung. Laut GoCycle wartet der Importeur selbst noch auf die Stützen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Dezember 2006)

Subraid schrieb:


> Zudem wird die Stütze nur ab und an verstellt. Die Federgabel hat ständig zu federn. Somit werden die Standrohre bei der Gabel viel stärker beansprucht.
> 
> Wann hast Du dort bestellt? Ich warte jetzt seit knapp 4 Monaten auf die Lieferung. Laut GoCycle wartet der Importeur selbst noch auf die Stützen.



Sie wurde am 9. November verschickt. Aber du meinst schon die Maverick, oder?  Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Engpass mit der 31.6er oder handelt es sich bei Dir auch um die in 30.9? Seltsam...


----------



## Subraid (5. Dezember 2006)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Sie wurde am 9. November verschickt. Aber du meinst schon die Maverick, oder?  Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Engpass mit der 31.6er oder handelt es sich bei Dir auch um die in 30.9? Seltsam...


OK, daran könnte es liegen. Hab die Maverick in 31,6 bestellt. Die 30,9 scheint auf Lager zu sein.


----------



## Subraid (22. Dezember 2006)

So, die Speedball-Stütze ist nun endlich in 31,6mm bei mir eingetroffen.
Rad und neue Stütze zum örtlichen Händler gebracht und das Sattelrohr meines Cube von 31,4 auf die benötigten 31,6mm aufreiben lassen (hat 12,- Euro gekostet).

Was soll ich sagen, ich bin begeistert!
Sattelhöhe verstellen ohne anzuhalten wie man grade Lust hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. Dezember 2006)

Ja koole sache, wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit, ich selber kann im Moment nicht biken, damn Weihnachtsstress usw.. dann ziehe ich auch noch die Tage um und hab keine Zeit zum Biken, aber kann dir schonmal sagen, dass du die Investition nicht bereuen wirst.

Bitte berichte doch, wennst paar mal fahren warst, wie es so ist und was du davon hälst, aber bitte objektiv!


----------



## tommek (22. Dezember 2006)

hallo,

ich denke, dass diese absenkbaren Stützen nicht für jeden Fahrer notwendig sind, aber ich warte unbewusst schon seit Jahren darauf und das liegt vor allem an meiner Beinlänge. Ich bin 1,92 groß und fahre gerne Rahmen, die nicht so superhoch sind. Also XL Rahmen mit einem langen Steuerrohr fallen raus. Ich bin jetzt jahrelang Cannondale Rahmen gefahren und da musste ich durch die ( zumindest für L und XL-Rahmen ) sehr kurzen Steuerrohre immer mit einer tierischen Sattelüberhöhung fahren. Bergauf war das super, da hatte z.B. mein Prophet MX mit einer abgesenkten Pike vorne eine CC Geometrie und ich bin überall hochgekommen. Bergab und auch schon im Trail wirds aber kritisch - der hohe Sattel kickt einen fast vom Rad und so musste ich ständig den Sattel um einige Zentimeter verstellen, um mit Spass durch enge und wurzelige Trails zu fahren. Beim nächsten kurzen Uphill absteigen und den Sattel wieder hoch stellen....
Das hat mich enorm genervt - meine kleineren Radkollegen haben dieses Problem nicht - allerdings bekommen die auch nicht so viel Druck aufs Vorderrad beim Uphill. 
Die Maverick Lösung z.B. ist perfekt - ich hätte mir auch lieber eine 400er gewünscht, aber 380 passt so gerade noch in das neue SX Trail. Damit kann ich dann auch bei alpinen Downhills die Stütze komplett im Rahmen versenken, was bei einer normalen Stütze nicht möglich gewesen wäre. 
Bleibt nur abzuwarten, wie die Sache nach 1 Jahr Dauergebrauch aussieht.

In ein CC Rad würde ich so etwas auch nicht verbauen, aber bei einem Freerider ist mir das Zusatzgewicht egal und die Funktion erweitert und ermöglicht mehr Fahrvergnügen. 
Ab Januar werde ich das Teil mal testen - ich freue mich schon drauf.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Blackwater Park (22. Dezember 2006)

hoffentlich gibts die auch irgendwann mal im 400 mm. ich bin 1,93 und fahr auch lieber kleinere rahmen, ne 350er stütze is mir bei 20" schon zu kurz.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Dezember 2006)

@Tommek:

Ich bin ca 1,85 bis 1,87m groß, weiß nicht so genau, fahre das Enduro in large und es geht gut auf, könnte die Stütze noch ein "gutes" Stück herausziehen. Habe mal paar Bilder im Anhang, kannste ja mal gucken, wie es bei Dir aussehen wird im SX Trail, die Rahmen sind ja fast identisch, vorausgesetz du fährst es auch in large.









Die tiefe Einstellung ist total in Ordnung für Downhills und schnelle Trails, nach nem Anstieg und dem Absenken komme ich mir fast schon immer vor, wie wenn ich mich auf ein Kinderrad setzen würde, die hohe ist perfekt für Anstiege, fahre mit fast ausgestreckten Beinen, halt so wie es sich gehört...

Bilder sind nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber so zum vergleich taugts erstmal...


----------



## Cpt.Tuttle (28. Dezember 2006)

Hm ist schon interessant.
Ich versuche gerade wieder nach einiger Abstinenz vom Biken wieder uptodate zu kommen und wundere mich das die Sachen die früher keiner gekauft hat plötzlich "in" sind. Ich habe selber noch, den anfangs beschriebenen Verstellmechanismus mit der Feder an meinem K.M., welcher allerdings in einer Kiste liegt weil er zwar rauskommt aber IMMER schief wird.

In einer alten Bike wurde schon von den verstellbaren stützen geredet, sowohl als teleskop als auch parallelogram ( das war so ca. 1997 ). Damals war lediglich das Thema " Welches der beiden Systeme ist besser?" Damals hatten beide einen Hebel am lenker.

Ich muß aber echt sagen das dieses hebellose System so interessant ist das ich mir eine solche Stütze zulegen werde, wenn mir jetzt keiner sagt das die zu schnell in die Knie geht ( fahre seit ca. 98 ne Syncros HC, der rest ist mir irgendwie immer abgeknickt)


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (28. Dezember 2006)

Also das wird die Zeit zeigen, obs auch noch in nem Jahr funzt, hatte genau die gleiche Skepsis. Jedoch werde ich halt die Garantie von 2 Jahren in Anspruch nehmen, wenn was sein sollte, und nach 2 jahren ists mir dann auch egal, vielleicht gibts dann was besseres...


----------



## Endurance (3. Januar 2007)

Erfahrungsbericht: Ich fahre die Maverick Speedball nun seit ca. 1 Monat...

1. Seitliches Spiel neu vorhanden (ca.1 mm an der Sattelnase)
2. Funktion rauf runter: SUPER
3. Reicht der Weg aus: meist ja ab und zu könnten es 2cm mehr sein (aber eher selten)
4. nach einem Monat seitlichliches Spiel hat zugenommen (schätze mal nun 3mm), funktion an sich immer noch super, Spiel merkt man beim Fahren auch nicht

Fazit: 
Bisher 1a, klappert nichts, Funktion wie es sein sollte, Lenkerhebel wäre nicht schlecht, aber noch ein Kabel und Hebel am Lenker wollte ich nicht. Sorgen macht mir das Spiel, wenn sich das nicht einpendelt werd ich die Stütze einschicken (sollte hoffentlich auf Garantie laufen). Ich werde das Ding noch 1-2 Monate weiter fahren und dann evtl. nochmals hier oder auf http://www.mtbike.org weitere Erfahrungswerte posten..


----------



## Endurance (7. Januar 2007)

Hat eigentlich jemand der anderen Maverick Besitzer auch Probleme mit dem Spiel der Stütze - und wie sieht's bei den Droppern aus (bitte nur Infos aus der Praxis)??? 

Gibt es eigentlich so etwas wie ein Servicekit damit man das Spiel durch neue Buchsen wieder auf "0" reduziert - oder muss man immer einschicken?

Edit:
OK erst lesen dann schreiben: Die Bushings kann man wechseln Anleitung im Handbuch - bloß wer hat die Dinger vorrätig?


----------



## Kompostman (9. Januar 2007)

Also die Idee finde ich sehr gut, aber ich möchte für meine Liteville nicht mir irgendwelchen Reduzierhülsen arbeiten. Entweder ich finde eine passende Stütze oder eben nicht. Für mich kommt auch nur eine Stütze mit Lenker Fernbedienung in Frage, da es für mich sonst keinen Sinn macht. Ich will ja nicht nur auf meiner Hausstrecke fahren, sondern die Stütze auch mal schnell runterfahren wenn ich merke, dass es etwas steiler wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralleycorse (10. Januar 2007)

Also für mich ist das vorerst nix!

Viel zuwenig Verstellbereich!
Ausserdem kann ich auchb so den Sattel während der Fahrt verstellen!
Schnellspanner auf, Sattel runter zwischen den Schenkeln fixieren und Spanner wieder zu. Geht rauf wie runter, man braucht nur eine Strecke auf der man 3-5 Sekunden einhändig rollen kann (Also nix direkt im kniffligen Trail ;-) )
Klar, um die Sattelhöhe zu treffen braucht es ein wenig Übung, klappt bei mir aber in 4 von 5 Fällen auf anhieb, und man kann es ja gleich nochmal probieren...

Einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## tommek (10. Januar 2007)

@ phone

vielen Dank für die Bilder - ich habe mir auch den L Rahmen geholt und bei deinem Bild mit ausgezogener Stütze dürfte für jeden die Problematik klar werden. Meine Beine sind noch etwas länger und so kann man nicht vernünftig bergab fahren ! 

Ich muss mich noch ein paar Tage gedulden, bis ich alle Teile zusammen habe und endlich probe reiten darf. 

Ich bin vor allem gespannt, wie hart die Stütze im Nehmen ist - ich werde für den Bikepark auf alle Fälle eine gekürzte normale Stütze verbauen - ich will da mal nichts provozieren. 
Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren mal eine RockShox Federstütze bei einem Freund gefahren und das seitliche Spiel habe ich als nicht akzeptabel empfunden - das dürften aber eher 2cm gewesen sein. 
Das seitliche Spiel im Neuzustand habe ich bei einer Probefahrt nicht als störend empfunden - naja, ich werde es ja bald ausprobieren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## lelebebbel (10. Januar 2007)

Von den Gravitydropper Stützen sind inzwischen so einige zerbröselt. Anscheinend sind die neueren Modelle jetzt verstärkt.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=258658


----------



## Endurance (11. Januar 2007)

Update von Maverick: Bushings bei Tout Terrain (Importeur Europa).

Antwort von TT: trotz lesen meiner Mail (Lesebestätigung) und Frage meines Händlers: *KEINE * (so einen Service liebe ich!)


----------



## TeamAlter (13. Januar 2007)

Mal ne Frage: Was wiegt denn so eine Maverick in 30.9mm? Wie lang ist die und kann man sie kürzen?


----------



## Subraid (13. Januar 2007)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Was wiegt denn so eine Maverick in 30.9mm? Wie lang ist die und kann man sie kürzen?



Kann Dir mal die Daten von einer 31,6er nennen. Bis auf das Gewicht sollte alles andere Gleich sein:

Länge: 39cm
kürzbar: um 4cm (ist auf Stütze markiert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (13. Januar 2007)

Danke für die Info. Bin mal gespannt wie viele Qualitätsmängel hier noch ans Licht kommen. Wie kulant ist denn der Deutschland Importeur bei sowas? Gerade billig ist die Stütze ja auch nicht.


----------



## Endurance (15. Januar 2007)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Was wiegt denn so eine Maverick in 30.9mm? Wie lang ist die und kann man sie kürzen?



Gewicht: 
Die dünne ca. 380
Die dicke ca. 500g (ich hatte meine ich exakt 485g) 

alles ungekürzt ohne Lenkerhalter.

Servicequalität:
Ich kann nur die E-Mail response beurteilen... Maverick selber super innherhalb weniger Stunden. Beim Importeur sauschlecht, da trotz lesen der Mail KEINE Antwort.


----------



## TeamAlter (15. Januar 2007)

Endurance schrieb:


> Gewicht:
> Die dünne ca. 380
> Die dicke ca. 500g (ich hatte meine ich exakt 485g)
> 
> ...



Na klasse! Ein schei... Importeur und auch noch bockschwer. Vielleicht wird ja zumindest jetzt, wo Scott die Stütze an sein Ransom baut, die Importeursituation besser.


----------



## tommek (15. Januar 2007)

Ich habe mit dem deutschen Vertrieb ( tout terrain ) jetzt schon ein paar Mal Kontakt aufgenommen und kann mich nicht beklagen. Ich hatte einige Fragen bezüglich der Länge und der Verfügbarkeit und sowohl per Telefon als auch per Mail war der Kontakt sehr freundlich und genau. Auf eine email-Anfrage würde ich auch bei anderen Vertrieben nicht viel geben - einfach anrufen und dann sollte sich mit etwas Freundlichkeit das Problem beheben. 


Thomas


----------



## Endurance (16. Januar 2007)

@TeamAlter:
Bockschwer? Kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen - ist keine Tune aber auch nicht schwerer als eine Baumarktstütze. Die Maverick hat schließlich noch ein Innenleben.

@tommek:
Mail: kann schon sein - evtl. hatte ich nur Pech ist aber ein Tatsachenbericht. Eben Ein Versuch - und der ging schief. Frag Du doch auch mal wie es mit Ersatzteilen aussieht. Evtl. müssen nur mehr fragen um eine Antwort zu dem Thema zu bekommen; ich probiers auch noch mal (zweite Mail ist soeben raus). 
Nebenbei: Dadurch das andere Firmen auch schlecht auf Mails reagieren wird es nicht besser...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
Also ich war jetzt eine gute Zeit lang abstinent, was das Internet angeht, nun aber auch wieder im Club dabei

Das seitliche Spiel ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen, jedoch hab ich da noch nix bemerkt bzw. drauf geachtet, obs größer geworden ist. Ich beanspruche mein Bike aber auch seitdem ich die Stütze habe, nicht soviel, da mir die Zeit im Moment fehlt, wenn überhaupt, dann mal so 5 Std. in der Woche...

Aber schonmal gut, dass Ihr da etwas recherchiert habt wegen den Buchsen, früher oder später wird das sicher auch auf mich zukommen.


----------



## dubbel (18. Januar 2007)

beim specialized enduro hat jeder gemault, dass sich die sattelstütze nicht weit genug versenken lässt. 
bei ner sattelstütze, die zum verstellen entwickelt worden ist, ist das gleiche problem auf einmal kein problem?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1867657#post1867657
-> wieso sind ~ 10 cm verstellbarkeit ein thema, aber bei der sattelstütze sind 7,5 cm voll ausreichend?


----------



## tommek (18. Januar 2007)

Man sollte sich erst einmal vor Augen führen, für welchen Einsatzzweck entwickelt wurde.

Ich brauche die Stütze nur, um während der Fahrt ohne Abzusteigen auf eine angenehme und trailtaugliche Fahrposition zu kommen. Da ich sehr lange Beine habe, kommt meine Uphill-Position mit einer heftigen Sattelüberhöhung zusammen und das ist für mich im Trail ein Problem. Dann reichen 8cm vollkommen aus.

Darüber hinaus kann ich bei meinem SX Trail die eigentliche Problematik der nicht großartig versenkbaren Stütze lösen. Bei extrem steilen Abfahrten würde ich aber auch absteigen und die Maverick so weit es geht versenken. 

Die Absenkbarkeit im Trail während der Fahrt ist für mich wirklich großartig und ich habe schon lange darauf gewartet.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Endurance (24. Januar 2007)

Ich hatte versprochen die Reaktion von TT auf eine weitere Anfrage zu berichten. Wieder Lesebestätigung keine Antwort (es sei denn es ist im Spamfilter gelandet - hatte da aber nichts gefunden).

Das finde ich schon etwas enttäuschend, da ich bei der 1.ten Mail meinen Händler zitiert hatte und bei der 2ten direkt von Maverick an TT verwiesen wurde (habe auch entsprechenden Supportkontakt in den USA namentlich genannt). 
Und so schwer kann es doch nicht sein mir zu schreiben wo/wie man die Gleitbuchsen bestellen kann falls es nötig wird. Da muss es doch eine Teilenummer etc. geben. 
Im Notfall heisst das wohl Telefongebühren spendieren oder direkt mit USA verhandeln (das kostet dann aber mächtig versandt).


----------



## Endurance (19. Februar 2007)

So jetzt kommt Spannung auf, letzte Woche hat die Sattelklemmung Ihren Geist aufgegeben. Erst rutsche der Sattel immer während der Tour durchs Gestell und dann aufeinmal Totalaufgabe. Die Klemme ist einfach aufgebogen (die silbernen Teile am Stützenkopf). KEIN Sturz nichts vor Wochen mal etwas heftiger auf den Sattel geknallt, der Sattel und meine Ei... habens überlebt, das sollte doch nicht die Ursache für das Klemmenversagen sein... Durfte etliche KM im Stehen fahren.

Ach ja unabhängig davon: vor dem Versagen der Klemmung musste ich auch festellten das das seitliche Spiel weiter zunahm. Nun auch während der Fahrt spürbar.

Bin ich eigentlich Betatester oder zu schwer (88kg) für das Teil. Ich kann nirgends eine EInschränkung des Einsatzbereiches oder Gewichtes finden....???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silberfische (19. Februar 2007)

Nachdem ich mir die Stütze auch kaufen wollte, werde ich jetzt erst mal abwarten, was bei dir raus kommt. Denn ich dürfte in etwa das gleiche auf die Waage bringen, wie du.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Endurance (28. Februar 2007)

Update:
Nachdem ich die 5te Mail verfasst habe diesmal mit kompletter Mailhistory + Mails an Maverick selbst und den Händler kam prompt eine Antwort von tt. Es wurde versprochen die Stütze sofort auf Garantie zu reparieren bzw. tauschen. Diese ist nun per Post unterwegs und nun schauen wir mal. Aber immerhin es tut sich was.

bis demnächst


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (28. Februar 2007)

Also mein Gewicht bewegt sich eher im 0,1t Bereich, jedoch bin ich die Stütze noch nicht soviele Km gefahren, bisher allerhöchstens 200km...

Viel Glück dir noch und hoffentlich ist deine Stütze nur ein Einzelfall/Montagsmodell!!


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe am 23.02.07 ein Scott Ransom Ltd beim Händler abgeholt.
An diesem Bike ist die Maverick Stütze serienmäßig verbaut.
Beim ersten Kontakt am Sattel bemerkte ich sofort ein seitliches Spiel von ca.
2mm .
Laut meinem Händler der bei TT nachgefragt hat wäre das normal !
Ist das so oder gibt es auch welche ohne Spiel oder ist es Glückssache was man für eine erwischt ?
Ich glaube nicht das ich mich daran gewöhnen kann.
Wenn ich dann noch lese was Endurance schreibt dann gute Nacht.

Grüße

Mtb Ede


----------



## Endurance (1. März 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Also mein Gewicht bewegt sich eher im 0,1t Bereich, jedoch bin ich die Stütze noch nicht soviele Km gefahren, bisher allerhöchstens 200km...
> 
> Viel Glück dir noch und hoffentlich ist deine Stütze nur ein Einzelfall/Montagsmodell!!


Das mit der Klemmung scheint eher ein prinzipielles Problem zu sein. Die Bontragerstütze (die Bontrager Klemmung wird von Maverick verwendet) hatte im letzten Test der Mountain Bike auch ein Klemmenversagen bei Hochlast (Die Stütze selber hielt). Ich hoffe dass dies nachgebessert wird oder Maverick auf vernünftige Klemmung umsteigt z.B. Syntace oder Raceface etc...

Update 01.03.2007: 
Stütze ist nach nur 2 Tagen wieder zurück. Spiel wieder wie im Neuzustand (guideblock getauscht) Klemmung auch wieder OK. Bei der Klemmung scheint sich das Design leicht geändert zu haben, vom Prinzip her gleich die Klemmfläche sieht aber größer aus. Also nach aller Kritik muss man jetzt zumindest die Geschwindigkeit des Austausches auch lobend erwähnen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. März 2007)

Hallo Endurance,

wo genau hat Deine Stütze Spiel ? Bei meiner ist der ganze Stützenkopf locker
also das schwarze Teil mit der Sattelklemmung.
Ich habe heute mit TT telefoniert und ein Herr Römer sagte mir das hätte er noch nie gehört wenn seitliches Spiel dann nur am versenkbarem Rohr direkt oberhalb des starren Teils und dort auch nur max. 1mm.
Das Telefonat endete damit das er sich bei seinem Techniker erkundigen wolle
und das ich zurückgerufen werde was heute nicht mehr geschah.

Grüße Mtb Ede


----------



## Endurance (1. März 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Endurance,
> 
> wo genau hat Deine Stütze Spiel ? Bei meiner ist der ganze Stützenkopf locker
> also das schwarze Teil mit der Sattelklemmung.
> ...


Da hat er recht, wenn dann hat nur das komplette beschichtetet Rohr Spiel (bei mir jetzt wieder <<<1mm) vorher ca. 2mm. Der Kopf darf sich nicht drehen lassen (wohl jedoch Kopf+Rohr zusammen). War das schon immer so bei Dir? Das klingt nach Komplettausch (mit 3 oder 2 t??).
Der Guideblock welcher für die Führung (wie der Name schon sagt) zuständig ist, ist innerhalb der schwarzen Rohres. Ist dieser abgenutzt kommt es zu dem vergrößerten seitlichen Spiel.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. März 2007)

Endurance schrieb:


> Da hat er recht, wenn dann hat nur das komplette beschichtetet Rohr Spiel (bei mir jetzt wieder <<<1mm) vorher ca. 2mm. Der Kopf darf sich nicht drehen lassen (wohl jedoch Kopf+Rohr zusammen). War das schon immer so bei Dir? Das klingt nach Komplettausch (mit 3 oder 2 t??).
> Der Guideblock welcher für die Führung (wie der Name schon sagt) zuständig ist, ist innerhalb der schwarzen Rohres. Ist dieser abgenutzt kommt es zu dem vergrößerten seitlichen Spiel.



Nach erneutem Telefonat mit TT und Händler wird die Stütze nun gegen eine neue getauscht.
Nur zur Info : Diese Stütze war serienmäßig verbaut an meinem neuen Scott Ransom LTD welches ich seit 23.02 07 besitze.
Ein Herr Peters von TT sagte mir heute das sie noch kaum Erfahrungswerte mit dieser Stütze haben da so kurz auf dem Markt.
Meiner Meinung nach wird dieses Produkt nun durch uns Biker getestet und Maverick spart sich langwierige und teure Testreihen.
Auch wird uns das Risiko eines Testpiloten übertragen siehe Deine aufgebogene Sattelhalterung.

Grüße Mtb Ede


----------



## Endurance (2. März 2007)

Dabei muss man aber berücksichtigen, dass ich schon relativ viel gefahren bin auch die Belastung durch mein Gewicht und Fahrweise wahrscheinlich erheblich höher liegt als bei dem Durchschnittsbiker (der wahrscheinlich hier im Forum eher selten anzutreffen sein wird). Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das die Stütze im Forstwegmodus (gut da macht die Stütze nicht viel Sinn gebe ich zu ) lange hält oder bei Leuten <75kg.

Aber dann müsste es eine Einschränkung seites Maverick geben. Auch die Verwendung im Ransom scheint mir etwas fragwürdig, wenn auch die Stütze das Rad noch vielseitiger/komfortabler macht.

Wenn der Guideblock und die Klemmung noch etwas stabiler ausgelegt werden, würd ich die Stütz uneingeschränkt empfehlen, denn dass was Sie von der Idee her tun soll, erledigt Sie einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highandi (7. März 2007)

Ja Hi,

erstmal Dankeschön für die "objektiven" Meinungen einiger Nichtnutzer, und die Erfahrungsberichte der anderen.

Ich würde mir gerne mal so ein Teil antesten, beim letzten Tremalzo-Turn wars schon nervig im tiefem Sattel Steigungen langzueiern. Wer kann schon ewig im stehen fahren!!?? aber dafür 200  auszugeben?

Gibs denn keine Alternativen?

Ansonsten macht weiter so 

Grüße Andi


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. März 2007)

highandi schrieb:


> ...aber dafür 200  auszugeben?
> 
> Gibs denn keine Alternativen?...



Sicherlich gibts alternativen, jedoch nicht billigere!  

Sobald du das Geld für die Stütze ausgegeben hast, wirste schnell merken, dass es sich echt gelohnt hat. Das redet man sich nicht einfach nur so ein weil man das sich selbst schönreden will und rechtfertigen dass man jetzt 200,- für NUR eine Sattelstütze ausgegeben hat!

Wenn man die Funktion hat, dann nutzt man sie ja auch. Genauso wie bei einer Marzocchi mit oder ohne ETA: gibt billige, die man nicht absenken kann und teure, die man absenken kann, jedoch erfüllen beide ihren Zweck.

Ich personlich habe mir gedacht, dass ich ständig neue Teile gegen neue tausche aber trotzdem die alten es auch getan haben, da kann ich auch mal tief in die Tasche greifen und was funktionelles holen!


----------



## stinkyrider (21. April 2007)

So, nach meinem heutigen Ausritt mit meinem Stumpjumper möchte ich auch so ne Stütze haben.
An meinem Lieblingsdownhill haben schlaue Biker die Baumstammbarrikade mit kleinen Ästen und Erde zur Absprungrampe modifiziert.
Allerdings ist da mit hohem Sattel alles ein wenig kritisch.
Hat jemand die neue Gravity Dropper Turbo gesehen. Sieht deutlich besser aus als die alten und hat auch ne Lenkerbedienung.

An euch Nutzer. Lohnen sich die 50 extra Euro für den Lenkerhebel?
Ich vermute mal schon, dann kann man auch bei voller Abfahrt noch verstellen.


----------



## checkb (21. April 2007)

stinkyrider schrieb:


> So, nach meinem heutigen Ausritt mit meinem Stumpjumper möchte ich auch so ne Stütze haben.
> An meinem Lieblingsdownhill haben schlaue Biker die Baumstammbarrikade mit kleinen Ästen und Erde zur Absprungrampe modifiziert.
> Allerdings ist da mit hohem Sattel alles ein wenig kritisch.
> Hat jemand die neue Gravity Dropper Turbo gesehen. Sieht deutlich besser aus als die alten und hat auch ne Lenkerbedienung.
> ...



Also ick fahre ne Maverick Speedball ohne Lenkerbedienung und habe dit bisher auch nicht vermisst.

checkb


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. April 2007)

Hallo,
Also ich persönlich kann nix mit der Lenkerfernbedienung anfangen, 50 Euro zusätzlich sind zuviel!!!

Ein Hebel mehr am Lenker finde ich auch unnötig, ich bin aber auch der Typ, der die Meinung vertritt keine Gabel-Fernbedienung zu benötigen.

Es geht eigentlich wunderbar mit dem Hebel unterm Sattel, da gewöhnt man sich super schnell dran. Lenkerfernbedienung ist nicht nötig! IMHO...


----------



## stinkyrider (24. April 2007)

bin nun kurz davor so ne speedball zu ordern, ist das aber bei allen so, dass die nicht unten bleibt sonder sich auf ca 5 cm versenkung einpendelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (25. April 2007)

bei mir pendelt nix, sprich bleibt komplett eingefahren.


----------



## stinkyrider (26. April 2007)

auch im stehen?
hab gelesen die hat keine arretierung unten.
bei so nem teuren ding, das man nirgens anschauen kann ist das nachfragen halt bisle nervig, sorry


----------



## tommek (26. April 2007)

So, nach 4 Monaten Wartezeit habe ich nun auch endlich die Speedball R bekommen, also die Version mit Fernbedienung.
Eigentlich sollte es die manuell verstellbare Version werden, aber aufgrund der aktuellen Liefersituation habe ich dann bei der Remote-Version zugeschlagen.

Bisher kann ich nur von einem ersten Eindruck berichten - am Wochenende kann ich das Teil dann mal durchgehend ausprobieren und alles weitere wird dieses Jahr zeigen.

Direkt aus der Box macht die Stütze einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck, auch der Fernbedienhebel ist sehr schön verarbeitet, hat eine gute Lenkerklemmung und lässt sich sehr gut ins Cockpit integrieren und ist gut erreichbar.

Die Kabelführung nach hinten ist schon etwas unschön und hinterlässt einen etwas wüsten Eindruck - das hängt aber vom Rahmen und der Zugführung ab.

Die Montage der Zugführung an der Stütze ist sehr simpel gehalten - hier kann man nichts verkehrt machen - Aussenhülle in den Anschlag an der Stütze stecken, Zug durchführen, mit Kunststoff-Liner über den Stützenkopf führen ( hier wäre eine feste Führung auch nett gewesen ), und am Auslösehebel der Stütze klemmen - Fertig.

Der Stützenkopf hat seitliches Spiel - deutlich in der Hand spürbar, muss laut Beschreibung aber so sein und beim Fahren habe ich davon nichts gemerkt - wenns so bleibt, ist es absolut ok.

Die Sattelklemmung ist im Winkel gut einstellbar und ohne umständliches Gefummel lässt sich der Sattel klemmen - ich habe aber schon vertrauenserweckendere Befestigungen gesehen  - trotz allem gut verarbeitet.

Anbei liegt eine Montageanleitung von Tout Terrain mit Servicehinweisen - hier sind alle im Forum beschriebenen "Defekte" erklärt und auch eine schnelle, unkomplizierte Möglichkeit der "Reparatur" wird ausführlich erklärt - die Stütze muss wohl des öfteren " entlüftet " werden, was aber nicht weiter kompliziert ist.
Auch ein ausgeschlagener Kopf wird angesprochen - hier unterliegt die Stütze einem Verschleiss der zwei Teflon-Gleitringe und einem Messing-Führungsblock. Beides lässt sich aber auswechseln !

Im Ganzen ist der Lieferumfang mit dem deutschen Serviceheft ( drei DinA4 Blätter ) inkl. Angabe von Drehmomenten, Service Telefonnummer und Mail vorbildlich.

Zum Praxiseindruck  ....

Ich wiege 85kg bei über 190cm und die Stütze lösst ohne Verzögerung im Sitzen aus  ( in der Anleitung wird darauf hingewiesen, dass bei bestimmten Größen und Gewichten des Fahrers zuerst die Stütze entlastet werden muss ) und das auch noch stufenlos.
Der Hebel reagiert auf die kleinste Bewegung und so lässt sich selbst bei Spielereien wie Wheelie-Fahren während der Fahrt die Sitzhöhe regulieren - eigentlich egal in welcher Situation....
Das Herauffahren funktioniert auch wieder mit leichter Hebelbetätigung und Entlastung des Sattels.

Von der Zugführung nach hinten abgesehen, bin ich froh, die Remote-Variante genommen zu haben - mit dem manuellen Hebel ist ein derart intuitives Verstellen nicht möglich.

Da ich mich bisher bei vollem uphilltauglichen-Sattelauszug ständig in Trailpassagen und vor allem in technischen Situationen am Sattel " aufgespießt" hatte und von daher ständig den Sattel leicht versenken musste oder eben in zu niedriger Position bergauf fahren musste, sehe ich diese Stütze als perfekte Ergänzung und Zugewinn an Fahrsicherheit und vor allem Fahrfluss.
Die 8cm Verstellmöglichkeit reichen mir vollkommen aus und nur in extrem steilen Downhillpassagen muss ich den Sattel dann eben noch tiefer versenken - für den Großteil meines Einstatzbereichs reicht das vollkommen aus.

Für den Bikepark und ähnlich groben Einsatz würde ich die Stütze nicht verwenden - ein harter Sturz seitlich auf die Stütze kann mit entsprechender Hebelwirkung bestimmt einiges zerstören, aber dafür würde ich dann weiterhin meine alte Stütze weiterverwenden.


Zur Lieferbarkeit..... ich arbeite selbst im Handel und es gibt momentan keine Möglichkeit mehr die manuell verstellbaren Versionen nachzubestellen - die Remote-Version kommt noch mal in ganz geringer Stückzahl  für die Händler in ca 5 Wochen, aber den Großteil hat GoCycle in weiser Voraussicht vorbestellt - da habe ich dann zwangsläufig auch bestellt, sehr nett und zuverlässig.


Thomas


----------



## Endurance (30. April 2007)

stinkyrider schrieb:


> auch im stehen?
> hab gelesen die hat keine arretierung unten.
> bei so nem teuren ding, das man nirgens anschauen kann ist das nachfragen halt bisle nervig, sorry



Ja die bleibt auch im Stehen unten, ein Bürostuhl fährt ja auch nicht hoch sobald man aufsteht...


----------



## todmoog (4. Mai 2007)

Gabs hier in Deutschland nicht mal in den 90ern eine Alternative, wie den Hite Rite Seat Locator? Ich kenne leider nicht mehr den Hersteller bzw. Shop. Es zeigte weitgehende Ähnlichkeit zu dem Teil von Hite Rite auf, war meines Wissens jedoch robuster ausgeführt und hatte oben und unten eine ordentliche Klemmung. Dadurch sollte sich der Sattel bei der Höhenverstellung nicht verdrehen.
Während des damaligen Leichtbaufiebers hatte ich einen Kauf jedoch nie in Erwägung gezogen.


----------



## aemkei77 (4. Mai 2007)

genau, das teil war voll in, vielleicht hab ichs noch irgendwo im Keller, aber auch damals hat mich schon der geringe Versenkbereich gestört. der ist aber bei der Maverik auch nicht besser... wenns nicht zu steil ist langts ja...


----------



## Moin (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Ein weiterer Erfahrungsbericht kann sicherlich nicht schaden. Ich fahre seit sechs Wochen eine Maverick Speedball R an meinem Scott Ransom (31,6 mm mit Adapter auf 34,9 mm). Bisher bin ich damit circa 700 km gefahren und sehr zufrieden. Bezugsquelle: www.bikestationkelheim.de (Florian Weinzierl)

Die Stütze hatte ich im November bestellt, fünf Monate Lieferzeit!

Reduzierhülse: Hatte ich gleich mitbestellt. Damit passt es perfekt. Auch am neuen Scott Ransom Limited wird wohl eine Reduzierhülse verwendet (kann man auf dem Bild sehen-es sieht genauso aus wie meine).

Seitliches Spiel: Bei mir circa 2 - 3 mm an der Sattelspitze. Es ist bisher nicht merklich mehr geworden. Beim fahren merke ich davon nichts.

Sattelklemmung: Diese war anfangs zu locker. Mittlerweile sitzt die bombenfest. Offensichtlich reiben die Aluteile aufeinander und werden dann mit der Zeit fester.

Durchrutschen der Sattelstütze: Das war anfangs ein Riesenproblem. Die Sattelstütze und die Reduzierhülse sind unglaublich glatt. Auf einer längeren Tour war ich so verzweifelt, das ich Dreck dran geschmiert habe. Das hat einige Tage geholfen. Dann hat mir der bike-Händler eine spezielle fettfreie Montagepaste empfohlen. Damit lässt sich die Sattelstütze leicht verstellen und klemmt trotzdem superfest. Die Paste fühlt sich ähnlich an wie billige, leicht sandige Gel-Zahnpasta. (Wer weiß was drin ist).

Funktion: Ich möchte die Sattelstütze nicht mehr abgeben! Insbesondere die Fernbedienung ist erste Sahne. Selbst an schwierigen Stellen kann man die Stütze in einer Sekunde absenken, ohne die Hände vom Lenker zu nehmen. Sie geht knapp 8 cm runter, was mir bisher immer ausgereicht hat. Hoch dauert es ein bisschen länger (so etwa 3 Sekunden). 

Der Preis der Stütze ist echt heftig! Sie ist aber sehr hochwertig verarbeitet und ein wirklich tolles Spielzeug!

Grüße,

Ulli


----------



## racemax (7. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand schon einmal versucht die Speedball R downzugraden ?

Leider gibt es nur einen Upgrade Kit. Da in der nächsten Zeit wohl ausschließlich die Speedball R zu bekommen sind, stellt sich mir die Frage selbst einen Hebel zu basteln.

Wenn ich den Bowdenzug einfach löse, kann man mit dem Stummel trotzdem liften bzw. eine Arte Hebel daran klemmen?


----------



## M!tch (27. Juni 2007)

sorry, dass ich den thread hier wiederbelebe, aber ich finde das thema sehr interessant und vielleicht ist es auch ein guter zeitpunkt, um nach "langzeiterfahrungen" zu fragen, da sich hier doch einige tummeln, die die stÃ¼tzen schon ein paar monate fahren.
bin echt am Ã¼berlegen, mir entweder 'ne maverick speedball oder 'ne gravity descender zu leisten, auch wenn 200,-â¬ grad fÃ¼r mich als student 'ne ganz schÃ¶ne stange kohle sind, finde ich den gedanken jede 20hm downhill abgesenkt zu fahren schon sehr geil.
mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich mich letzte woche 2 mal Ã¼berschlagen hab' weil die gabel nicht schnell genug oben, geschweige denn der sattel unten war.  
jedenfalls gibt es anscheinend momentan nur 2 varianten, wenn man auf extrahebel verzichten will.
nur fÃ¤llt mir die entscheidung schwer, was die bessere variante ist.
vorteile der descender sind z.b., dass es die jetzt mit 4" verstellbereich, in tausend verschiedenen lÃ¤ngen gibt und vor allem weltweit portofrei direkt vom hersteller verschickt wird. (wodurch sie vor allem gÃ¼nstiger wird, dank 200$ festpreis)
allerdings gibt es die im gegensatz zur speedball nur mit shims, wenn es grÃ¶Ãer als 27,2mm sein soll, was nicht gerade ein schÃ¶ner gedanke ist, wenn man nebenbei weiÃ, dass es die speedball in 31,6mm und damit fÃ¼r mich z.b. passend gibt.
allerdings relativiert sich das schon wieder, wenn man hÃ¶rt, dass die 31,6er ungleich schwerer als die 30,9er des gleichen herstellers ist.
um meine entscheidung etwas zu erleichtern daher die fragen, ob denn jemand hier die descender (oder die dropper) getestet hat, eventuell den grÃ¶Ãeren verstellbereich beurteilen kann und vor allem, ob die auch das spiel, welches bei maverick zu beobachten ist/war vorweiÃt.
auÃerdem, hat jemand die verschiedenen modelle oder zumindest eins davon mal gewogen, damit man hier mal einen gewichtsvergleich anstellen kann?
und was hat sich bei den nutzern der speedball seitdem getan? immer noch zufrieden? gab es weitere probleme?

*edit* hab grad festgestellt, dass die gravity descender mit 4" absenkung beim derzeitigen dollarkurs ca. 148,-â¬ inkl. versand kostet. glaub' soviel nachzudenken gibt es jetzt nicht mehr. hat jemand damit praxiserfahrung? oder weiÃ jemand wie lange die lieferung dauert und ob man zoll bezahlen muss?


----------



## Der böse Wolf (27. Juni 2007)

Zur Gravity kann ich Dir nichts sagen, außer daß die Shims KO Kriterium für mich waren. Wie sieht datt denn aus, ne 27,2er Stütze in einem 31,6er Sitzrohr  :kotz: 

Deswegen hab ich mir die Speedball vor knapp einem Jahr geholt und kann bis dato nichts schlechtes sagen. Funzt wie am ersten Tag. Das minimale Seitenspiel ist auch nicht mehr geworden. Also von mir nach wie vor eine Empfehlung.

Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (27. Juni 2007)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Zur Gravity kann ich Dir nichts sagen, außer daß die Shims KO Kriterium für mich waren. Wie sieht datt denn aus, ne 27,2er Stütze in einem 31,6er Sitzrohr  :kotz:
> 
> Deswegen hab ich mir die Speedball vor knapp einem Jahr geholt und kann bis dato nichts schlechtes sagen. Funzt wie am ersten Tag. Das minimale Seitenspiel ist auch nicht mehr geworden. Also von mir nach wie vor eine Empfehlung.
> 
> ...



Klinkt mich beim bösen Wolf mit ein.  

checkb


----------



## Deleted 7157 (27. Juni 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> *edit* hab grad festgestellt, dass die gravity descender mit 4" absenkung beim derzeitigen dollarkurs ca. 148,-â¬ inkl. versand kostet. glaub' soviel nachzudenken gibt es jetzt nicht mehr. hat jemand damit praxiserfahrung? oder weiÃ jemand wie lange die lieferung dauert und ob man zoll bezahlen muss?




Habe mir Gestern beim Hersteller eine Gravitydropper bestellt. Lt. Email ist die StÃ¼tze in 2-4 Wochen in Deutschland, dann kommt es noch darauf an, wie schnell der Zoll arbeitet. Na klar kommt da Zoll drauf, wieviel weis ich aber nicht.


----------



## tommek (27. Juni 2007)

Auch wenn du dir jetzt schon eine Stütze bestellt hast....

Hier mein Erfahrungsbericht von der Speedball mit Fernbedienung.

Die Verabeitungsquali ist sehr gut und auch nach zwei Wochen Gardasee-Einsatz ( diesmal auch ordentlich Wasser und Schlamm ) durchaus gut anzuschauen.
Das seitliche Spiel hat nicht zugenommen, aber das Teleskoprohr und auch der Seilzug brauchen regelmässige Pflege.
Die Spannung des Zugs muss schon ordentlich sein, da sich ansonsten die Stütze nur noch unwillig wieder nach oben bewegt - gleiches gilt für die Schmierung des Teleskops ( hier reicht ein leicht öliger Lappen )

Ein wirklicher Kritikpunkt ist in meinen Augen die Klemmung des Sattels. Es gibt keine wirkliche Rasterung - ähnlich, aber nicht ganz so schlimm wie bei der XY von Race Face. Der Sattel kann sich somit bei unsanften Landungen auf diesem schon mal in der Neigung verstellen - hier sollte man wirklich bei Maverick über ein anderes System nachdenken.
Bei Leichtgewichten evtl kein Thema - mir ist das mit gut 90kg Fahrergewicht ein paar Mal passiert.

Thomas


----------



## M!tch (28. Juni 2007)

ich freu mich auf den erfahrungsbericht mit der gravity. welche variante hast du genommen? schreib dann mal, wieviel zoll es geworden ist. @ameise

das spiel, von welchem zumindest bei der maverick immer wieder die rede ist, ist das störend in der uphill-position? merkt man, dass die wackelt oder so?

und dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie das spiel bei der gravity ausfallen wird, bzw. ob es überhaupt vorhanden ist.


----------



## Deleted 7157 (28. Juni 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> ich freu mich auf den erfahrungsbericht mit der gravity. welche variante hast du genommen? schreib dann mal, wieviel zoll es geworden ist. @ameise
> 
> .




4inch drop in 425mm (400er hätte eigentlich auch gereicht) und 30,9er shim. Der Deutschlandimporteur importiert ja nur 380mm , die Flasche Will anscheinend nichts verkaufen. Erfahrungsbericht kommt natürlich> hoffe noch dieses Jahr


----------



## SlayMe (28. Juni 2007)

Ich wollte auch eine Gravity kaufen, aber die sind in D zur Zeit nicht zu bekommen und der Importeur weiß selber nicht wann er wieder welche bekommt. Außerdem hat er nur die einfach verstellbare Version. Direkt aus den USA zu importieren ist für mich keine Option, da laut US Foren alle verstellbaren Sattelstützen (auch Maverick) schon öfters gebrochen sind und dann ist die Garantieabwicklung über USA nervig. 
Zoll und MWSt is ca. nochmal 1/3 des Kaufpreises.


----------



## Deleted 7157 (2. Juli 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch eine Gravity kaufen, aber die sind in D zur Zeit nicht zu bekommen und der Importeur weiß selber nicht wann er wieder welche bekommt. Außerdem hat er nur die einfach verstellbare Version. Direkt aus den USA zu importieren ist für mich keine Option, da laut US Foren alle verstellbaren Sattelstützen (auch Maverick) schon öfters gebrochen sind und dann ist die Garantieabwicklung über USA nervig.
> Zoll und MWSt is ca. nochmal 1/3 des Kaufpreises.




Schon klar. Will so ein Teil einfach haben und welche Sattelstütze ist nicht schon einmal gebrochen. Hätte Sie aber auch lieber in Deutschland gekauft.


----------



## SlayMe (2. Juli 2007)

Kannst ja mal berichten, wenn Du sie hast. Wartezeit, Zollprobleme, Qualität...  Denn wenn die in Deutschland nicht erhältlich ist, dann gibts ja keine Alternative, als aus USA zu kaufen.


----------



## Deleted 7157 (3. Juli 2007)

Heute ist die Stütze angekommen. Genau 7 Tage-Top! Versenkbarkeit 9,8 cm-nochmal Top. Kein Zoll, keine MwSt- sensationell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (16. Juli 2007)

mhhh. wollte grad nachfragen, ob sich schon was getan hat und bemerkt, dass ich scheinbar einen post überlesen hab.
schreib mal bitte bissel mehr. wie bist du zufrieden?
kannst du bitte auch ein originalbild machen, wo man auch die optik mit dem shim sieht?
das mit dem zoll kann sicher auch glück gewesen sein oder? hat einer 'nen plan, in welchem prozentualen bereich sich das ungefähr bewegen würde?

EDITH fragt grad, ob du "Rush Order Fee:" angekreuzt hast und ob du weißt, was das genau bedeutet.


----------



## Deleted 7157 (17. Juli 2007)

habe kein rush order fee angekreutzt. KÃ¶nnte beschleunigte Sendung bedeuten. Auf Karton war ein Postaufkleber mit einem Preis von 37 US-Dollar. Vielleicht wird erst ab einer bestimmten Preisgrenze verzollt, keine Ahnung. Bei mr war Karton aufgerissen shim hat gefehlt. Hab mir bei meinem HÃ¤ndler einen von Specialized geholt 4,9â¬. Funktion ist tadellos, wie beschrieben Top. Versenkt sich genau 9,9cm>ausreichend. Hab mich auch bewusst gegen die Turbopost entschieden (40 Gramm leichter). Da diese mir zu neu auf dem Markt ist. Gravitydropper scheint recht robustes Teil zu sein. StÃ¼tze hat mich jetzt 189â¬ und 5â¬ fÃ¼r Shim gekostet.


----------



## M!tch (17. Juli 2007)

vielleicht hat der zollbeamte gerade einen shim gebraucht.  
die 37 $ könnten doch auch die versandkosten sein, oder?

hat deine stütze spiel?


----------



## Deleted 7157 (17. Juli 2007)

ja minimales Spiel. Versandkostenaufkleber war auch drauf>15 Dollar.


----------



## M!tch (17. Juli 2007)

ich werde mir das gute teil dann wohl auch mal gönnen. (aber die descender)
welche zahlweise hast du gewählt?


----------



## Deleted 7157 (17. Juli 2007)

Visa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (17. Juli 2007)

Zoll ca. 5% und Mehrwertsteuer 19% wird auf bezahlten Preis UND Versandkosten gerechnet. Nach aktuellem Tageskurs. 
Und ameise hatte einfach Glück. Normalerweise werden ALLE Sendungen verzollt. Zumindest hier bei uns.
Und ja, schreib doch mal ein bischen mehr über die Stütze.


----------



## Deleted 7157 (17. Juli 2007)

was soll ich schreiben. Abwärts:Hebel ziehen>Stütze fährt beim draufsitzen runter.Hoch: Hebel ziehen, Sattel mit Po leicht antippen>Stütze fährt hoch. Das macht man nach 1 Tour schon ohne nachzudenken. Glaube ein grosser Vorteil im Bezug der Pannenanfälligkeit gegenüber der Maverickstütze ist, daß die Dropper mit Stahlfeder funktoniert. Im Forum haben ja schon 2 Mitglieder über die Maverick geschrieben, daß sie unten geblieben sei. Was mir nicht gefällt, ist noch ein zusätzliches Kabel am Lenker . Hab jetzt ein ganz übles Kabelgewirr (siehe Foto im Profil).


----------



## OLLI1973 (4. September 2007)

Habe in der Bike Wokshop von `07 noch nen Hersteller für Lift-Sattelstützen gefunden, kennt einer dieses Teil, wer hat damit Erfahrung, kostet nur ca. 70,00 Euro.
Kind Shock KSP-850, ist wohl auch gleichzeitig ne Federsattelstütze, da halte ich ja nix von, aber für den Preis...
www.biketecandmore.de
Ne weitere Alternative ist vielleicht ne Teleskopsattelstütze, mam zieht den ersten Teil soweit heraus, dass man bergab mit dem zweiten Teil welches dann eingefahren wird gut runter kommt, beim hochfahren, zieht man den zweiten Teil bis auf Anschlag raus, so dass man gut fahren kann, also ne zwei Stufen Sattelstütze, d.h. kein Suchen mehr nach der idealen Einstellung.
Kostet ca. 50,00 Euro.


----------



## dueckr (10. September 2007)

Weiß nicht ob's schon gesagt wurde, aber in Zukunft wird die Speedball exklusiv von Crank Brothers gefertigt/vertrieben...

Klick

Das Modell soll aber vorerst nahezu unverändert produziert werden. Was das wohl für den Preis bedeutet?!


----------



## Der böse Wolf (11. September 2007)

dueckr schrieb:


> Das Modell soll aber vorerst nahezu unverändert produziert werden. Was das wohl für den Preis bedeutet?!



Wahrscheinlich nicht so viel, da es immernoch die Gravity Dropper als Konkurrenz gibt. Und bei kreativer Preisgestaltung fällt mir da schon deutlich ehr Dt Swiss ein. CB weitet die Produktpalette doch ehr nach unten aus, was natürlich nicht für die Stütze gelten muß/wird.


----------



## 4element (13. September 2007)

irgendwie bin ich jetzt verwirrt???
die GD gibt mit 31,6 Durchmesser - Länge max. 400 mm, soweit OK.
Was ist mit 4 inch drop gemeint??? Absenkung, wäre ja 10 cm. 
Hat jemand eine mit Fernbedienung? Oder brauch man die nicht?
SQ Lab hat anscheinend nur die Alten - zumindest sind die noch mit Hüterliii,


----------



## 4element (13. September 2007)

was ist eigentlich mit BOOT Color gemeint?


----------



## 4element (13. September 2007)

hat man eigentlich schon was von Syntace gehört? Die wollen ja auch eine auf dem Markt bringen. Das mit dem Boot Color hat sich erledigt.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2007)

4element schrieb:


> irgendwie bin ich jetzt verwirrt???
> die GD gibt mit 31,6 Durchmesser - Länge max. 400 mm, soweit OK.
> Was ist mit 4 inch drop gemeint??? Absenkung, wäre ja 10 cm.
> Hat jemand eine mit Fernbedienung? Oder brauch man die nicht?
> SQ Lab hat anscheinend nur die Alten - zumindest sind die noch mit Hüterliii,




Hast du mal einen aktuellen Link?

@Ameise: Hast du auch mal einen Link wo du genau bestellt hast oder ist des der gleiche wie fast am Anfang vom Thread?

Hab ja selber seit fast zwei Monaten die Maverik.
Bin damit jetzt BikeAttack Lenzerheide und das Caidom Rennen gefahren. 
Fahre mittlerweile auch alle Touren damit und will des Ding absolut nimmer missen.
Aber 10cm Verstellweg wären natürlich perfekt 

G.


----------



## canno-range (14. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen aktuellen Link?
> 
> @Ameise: Hast du auch mal einen Link wo du genau bestellt hast oder ist des der gleiche wie fast am Anfang vom Thread?
> 
> ...



Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2007)

Danke 

War also die Seite.

Hmmh....mein English ist jetzt net so der Hit  

Hab zwar den kompletten Thraed durchgelesen. 
Aber da ich auch richtig Interesse hab mir eine zu besorgen nochmal die Frage ob des so noch alles aktuell ist.

Soweit ich des verstanden hab gibts beide Modelle mit 4Zoll Absenkung und nur in 27.2 + Shims, oder?

G.


----------



## BAMBAM (14. September 2007)

Zur Syntace hab ich auf der Eurobike mal vorgefühlt.

Wollte nicht sehr konkret werden da es anscheinend bis jetzt noch nicht konkret ist.
Was ich so aus dem Gespräch herausgehört hab ist aber das wir wahrscheinlich erst zur nächsten Eurobike damit rechnen können.

MFG 

Werner


----------



## canno-range (14. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> War also die Seite.
> 
> ...




Hast Du richtig verstanden. Ich habe die direkt da bestellt. Kann dann mal ´ne Rückmeldung geben, wie das geklappt hat, wenn Sie angekommen ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2007)

canno-range schrieb:


> Hast Du richtig verstanden. Ich habe die direkt da bestellt. Kann dann mal ´ne Rückmeldung geben, wie das geklappt hat, wenn Sie angekommen ist.



Wäre super

Dann könnte ich bei DH-Marathons schneller sein wie der Wildhaber, weil der nur 7.5cm versenken kann.   

G.


----------



## monoid (16. September 2007)

Hallo Jörg,
hab die Gravity auf meim Patriot und funktioniert super. Man muss sich hald an den Knopf gwöhnen! Am BB7 passt die ned rein, weil da zwar auch 27,2 mm is, aber des ned so richtig passt, sonst hätt ich die auch beim CaiDom gefahrn. Hab die mir auch aus USA schicken lassen. No Prob!


----------



## monoid (16. September 2007)

... den gibts übrigens auch da: http://www.dersattel.de/deutsch/produkte.htm#sattelstuetzen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2007)

Oh man, da hätte ich ja fast mal des mit dem Knopf ausprobieren können.
Die Anbieter in Deutschland haben dummerweise nur die 7cm Variante.
Aber denke die Bestellung geht diese Woche noch rauch 

G.


----------



## canno-range (24. September 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wäre super
> 
> Dann könnte ich bei DH-Marathons schneller sein wie der Wildhaber, weil der nur 7.5cm versenken kann.
> 
> G.



So, Stütze ist nach 5 Tagen schon gekommen. Hat problemlos geklappt. 
Man kann die verschiedensten Varianten bestellen. Es gibt die Stützen anders als in Deutschland mit 400 mm Länge und eben auch mit 10 cm "Versenkung". Genau die habe ich genommen. Und ist incl. Versand sogar billiger als hier. Schon montiert und am Wochenende gefahren, alles super!  Echt empfehlenswert!


----------



## Deleted 7157 (29. September 2007)

canno-range schrieb:


> So, Stütze ist nach 5 Tagen schon gekommen. Hat problemlos geklappt.
> Man kann die verschiedensten Varianten bestellen. Es gibt die Stützen anders als in Deutschland mit 400 mm Länge und eben auch mit 10 cm "Versenkung". Genau die habe ich genommen. Und ist incl. Versand sogar billiger als hier. Schon montiert und am Wochenende gefahren, alles super!  Echt empfehlenswert!



Mal eine Frage: Ich musste kein Zoll bezahlen, war das bei dir auch so?
Werde demnächst noch eine in Amiland bestellen. Da der Deutschlandimporteur einfach zu bl... ist. Naja manche wollen einfach keine Geschäfte machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (1. Oktober 2007)

ameise schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Ich musste kein Zoll bezahlen, war das bei dir auch so?
> Werde demnächst noch eine in Amiland bestellen. Da der Deutschlandimporteur einfach zu bl... ist. Naja manche wollen einfach keine Geschäfte machen.



Habe auch keinen Zoll bezahlt. Auf der Verpackung stand ein Materialwert von 45$. 
Ich kenn mich mit den Zollbestimmungen nicht so aus. Keine Ahnung, ab wann man Zoll bezahlen muss. 

Ich find´s auch merkwürdig, dass der D-Importeur nur die 350mm - 3" - Version anbietet. Mit dem Gesamtprogramm wären doch wesentlich mehr Leute anzusprechen.


----------



## SlayMe (1. Oktober 2007)

Die Sattelstütze scheint bei denen keine Priorität zu haben. Als ich vor 2 Monaten mal angefragt habe welche Varianten sie haben, da konnten sie mir nicht mal sagen, wann die 3"-Version (die einzige die sie haben) wieder lieferbar sein wird.


----------



## Neandertaler (4. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit der neuen Gravitydropper Turbo Seatpost:
Bestellt am am 25.09. direkt bei bei gravitydropper.com und schon am 02.10. erhalten  

Specs:
Länge: 400 mm
Durchmesser: 27,2 mm
Absenkung: 100 mm
Faltenbalk: Schwarz
Fernbedienung: rechts

Mein erster Eindruck:
Sieht viel besser aus als die alte und macht einen sehr wertigen, stabilen Eindruck.
Beiliegend waren drei DIN A4 Seiten Anleitung und Kleinteile zur Befestigung des Remotekabels am Oberrohr.
Was mich auf dem ersten Blick etwas gestört hat war, das die Hebelbefestigung nur aus Kunststoff ist (der Hebel selbst ist Alu).
Im Nachhinein aber nicht so schlimm, da der Hebel (bis jetzt) sehr leichtgängig ist.
Der zweite Punkt: da bei mir die Stütze sehr weit ausgefahren ist, ist die Zugführung von der Optik her etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig (siehe Bild unten),
beim Fahren hat das aber überhaupt nicht gestört. Wobei man natürlich nicht ganz ausschliessen kann, das man sich bei einem Sturz vielleicht im Zug verheddert.
Das Ein- und Ausfahren der Stütze funktioniert tadellos, die Absenkung beträgt bei mir (nachgemessene) 94 mm.
Aufgrund des schlechten Wetters hatte ich das Ding gestern schon ziemlich eingesaut, der Faltenbalk schließt aber Oben und Unten dicht genug ab um ein Eindringen von Schmutz zu verhindern. Eingedrungene Feuchtigkeit kann wohl über ein kleines Loch an der Vorderseite des Balg entweichen (verdunsten).
Bis jetzt bin ich noch keine Stellen gefahren wo eine Absenkung erforderlich gewesen wäre,
die fast 10cm Absenkung vermitteln mir aber schon jetzt ein sicheres Gefühl.
Ich komme gut hinter den Sattel und auch mit beiden Füßen auf den Boden.
Detailliertere Fahreindrücke kann ich Euch hoffentlich in ein paar Tagen mitteilen.


----------



## M!tch (4. Oktober 2007)

nettes review.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt 

G.


----------



## Endurance (5. Oktober 2007)

Die GD mag ja OK sein, aber die Zugführung ist absolut indiskutabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 7157 (7. Oktober 2007)

Meine Zugführung geht irgendwie anders (siehe Bilder im Profil). Ist das ein Merkmal der Turbo Seatpost? Dann bin ich ja froh die normale Ausführung genommen zu haben. Warum ist die Turbo eigentlich ca. 40 Gramm leichter > anderes Alu?


----------



## stinkyrider (7. Oktober 2007)

Warum entscheidet ihr euch denn alle für ne Gravity Dropper?
Ist die Maverik keine Alternative?
So rein vom ästhetischen schlägt sie ja die GD um längen.
Sind es die 10 cm im Vergleich zu den 7,5?
Versendet Maverik auch nach Deutschland?, Denn der Preis is heiß.


----------



## Deleted 7157 (7. Oktober 2007)

Wollte auch erst die Maverick. Aber nachdem bei einem Forumuser eine Speedball nicht mehr ausgefahren ist, war für mich das Thema erledigt. Denke die Dropper ist einfach robuster> Stahlfeder. Die Speedball funktioniert hydraulisch. Auserdem wären 382 mm Sattelstützenlänge bei mir superknapp geworden. Feiner sieht die Maverick auf jeden Fall aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2007)

stinkyrider schrieb:


> Warum entscheidet ihr euch denn alle für ne Gravity Dropper?
> Ist die Maverik keine Alternative?
> So rein vom ästhetischen schlägt sie ja die GD um längen.
> Sind es die 10 cm im Vergleich zu den 7,5?
> Versendet Maverik auch nach Deutschland?, Denn der Preis is heiß.



10cm sind halt ein unschlagbares Argument.
Habe ja selber die Maverick seit einiger Zeit und weiß das 7.5cm schon ein Argument sind das Gewicht zu vernachlässigen.
Aber 10 sind schon opti 

G.


----------



## Neandertaler (7. Oktober 2007)

Endurance schrieb:


> Die GD mag ja OK sein, aber die Zugführung ist absolut indiskutabel!



Besonders Clean sieht das wirklich nicht aus aber beim Fahren stört es nicht weiter.



ameise schrieb:


> Meine Zugführung geht irgendwie anders (siehe Bilder im Profil). Ist das ein Merkmal der Turbo Seatpost? Dann bin ich ja froh die normale Ausführung genommen zu haben. Warum ist die Turbo eigentlich ca. 40 Gramm leichter > anderes Alu?



Jo, siehe auch http://gravitydropper.com. Warum die jetzt leichter ist?  



stinkyrider schrieb:


> Warum entscheidet ihr euch denn alle für ne Gravity Dropper?
> Ist die Maverik keine Alternative?



Ganz einfach: Die Speedball gibts nicht in 27,2. Sonst wäre sie bei mir zumindest in die engere Wahl gekommen.


----------



## paradox (7. Oktober 2007)

mich würde mal interessieren ob es die stütze nur in 27.2 gibt oder auch dicker, weil auf hp findet man das nicht genau beschrieben, kommt da jetzt ein shims mit oder net? sähe ja echt komsich aus in ein34.9 rohr (liteville zb) eine 27.2 reinzustecken...


----------



## Neandertaler (7. Oktober 2007)

Laut Bestellformular gibt es 16 verschiedene Durchmesser


----------



## M!tch (7. Oktober 2007)

es gibt genau einen durchmesser, nämlich 27,2mm. alles andere ist mit shim. das ist auch das (einzige?) gegenargument der gravity.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> es gibt genau einen durchmesser, nämlich 27,2mm. alles andere ist mit shim. das ist auch das (einzige?) gegenargument der gravity.



Ne, es gibt noch 26,8mm.

G.


----------



## Neandertaler (8. Oktober 2007)

Das mit den Shims hab ich irgendwie überlesen  
Sieht möglicherweise wirklich nicht so doll aus wenn eine 27er Stütze aus einem 31 Sitzrohr rauslugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (8. Oktober 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, es gibt noch 26,8mm.
> 
> G.



stimmt. fast vergessen. aber alles was über 27,2mm ist wird mit shim ausgeliefert.


----------



## paradox (8. Oktober 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> stimmt. fast vergessen. aber alles was über 27,2mm ist wird mit shim ausgeliefert.



dann fällt die gravity raus, ich mache mir doch keine 27.2 in einen liteville rahmen mit 34.9 stützenmass! wie sieht das denn bitte aus, zum kotzern ne...


----------



## Arango (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Tommek,

dein geschildertes Problem mit der Sattelklemmung habe ich auch an der Speedball-Remote.
Anfang September bin ich einen Alpencross von Oberstdorf nach Riva gefahren.
Während den 7 tagen habe ich die Stütze bestimmt 30mal in ihrer Neugung korrigieren müssen.
Die Absenkung ist top. Diese Funktionalität möchte ich nicht mehr missen.

Ende September bin ich in St.Wendel im Schlamm den 118er gefahren.
Viel Dreck scheint die Maverick nicht vertragen zu können. Die Stütze blieb zum Schluß hängen und mußte mit der Hand nach oben gezogen werden.

Zudem hatte sich der Auslösehebel in der Stütze mit Dreck zugesetzt, sodaß das Absenken nur nach mehrfachen Betätigen des remote-Hebels möglich war.

Heute hatte ich beim Händler angerufen.
Das Problem mit der Sattelklemmung ist bekannt.
An manchen Stützen soll das Problem auftauchen, an anderen nicht.
Im Laufe der Woche sende ich die Stütze zum Austausch zurück.

In dem Zustand nervt sie mehr als sie nützt.
Ich berichte mal wie es ausging.


----------



## paradox (8. Oktober 2007)

das ist ja echt bitter, mit den funktionen, naja halte uns auf dem laufenden, ...
hoffe die syntace (auch wenn`s noch dauert) wird besser!


----------



## ragetty (9. Oktober 2007)

hey,

habe eine Speedball in 30,9 an meinem Reign - funktioniert prima, funktion top, allerdings war ich bisher (meist) nur im trockenen unterwegs ..

hier sind einige schlechte erfahrungen vorzufinden - bei schlamm bitte nicht vergessen, das schon einiges am bike kaputt gehen kann.

maverick hat übrigens eine recht fairer gewährleistungsregelung, man kann nämlich alle maverick teile regelrecht zerlegen, ist auch unkompliziert, und selbst den service durchführen, ohne dass die gewährleistung kaputt geht (solange man nichts blödes macht). schaut mal bei den mtbr.com rein - die amis zerlegen ihre maverick teile nach lust und laune ohne 2mal daran zu denken - ich mittlerweile meine auch.

bei der speedball ist es genau so - anleitung findet man auf der HP. freilich muss man bei einem garantiefall nix dulden - aber eine vorübergehende wenn nicht endgültige lösung kann man oft selbst bewerkstelligen.

ragetty


----------



## Jocki (9. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht hilft Dynamics Carbon Montagepaste gegen das Verdrehen der Sattelfixierung?!


----------



## Simploniker (9. Oktober 2007)

....


----------



## M!tch (9. Oktober 2007)




----------



## paradox (9. Oktober 2007)

???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arango (20. Oktober 2007)

paradox schrieb:


> das ist ja echt bitter, mit den funktionen, naja halte uns auf dem laufenden, ...
> hoffe die syntace (auch wenn`s noch dauert) wird besser!



Also...
Die Maverick Speedball R habe ich am Dienstag eingeschickt.
Problem: 
innerer Konus an den Ecken verschlissen, Sattelklemung instabil, Sattel verstellt sich während der Fahrt in der Neigung.
Mittwoch:
E-mail von "tout terrain" (Importeur der Stütze).
Abfrage nach Einsatzgebiet, Fahrergewicht und Satteltyp und Durchmesser der Sattelstreben.
Freitag:
UPS liefert revidierte Stütze wieder bei mir zuhause ab.
Innerer Konus getauscht, und neue Sattelklemmen für meine 7mm Sattelstreben eingebaut.

Es gibt scheinbar verschiedene Klemmen. Die jetzige Klemme passt nun optimal zu den Streben.
Das war vorher nicht der Fall.
Die Schnelligkeit des Service war top.
Die durchgeführte Maßnahme erscheint logisch.
(Anpassen der Klemme an den Sattel)

Ob es eine Verbesserung gebracht hat, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, weil ich bislang noch keine Zeit zum biken gefunden hatte.

....ich hoffe, dass nun die Probs behoben sind.
Ciao


----------



## biker-wug (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

habe gestern meine Speedball bekommen, leider konnte ich sie noch nicht testen, die liebe ARBEIT.

Werde auf jeden Fall mal meine Meinung dazu schreiben, wenn ich sie ausführlich getestet habe.

Ciao


----------



## biker-wug (25. Oktober 2007)

So, zurück vom ersten Speedball Ausritt, bin begeistert, keine Stops mehr zum Sattel runtermachen, das ist einfach genial, die Handhabe funktioniert auch spitze, bin maximal zufrieden!!

Würde sie mir sofort wieder holen, hoffe jetzt nur, dass sie qualitativ das hält was sie verspricht!!


----------



## todmoog (6. November 2007)

Und schon sind (werden) es drei:
*RASE* (Rapid Adjust Seatpost). Wenn die spärlichen Angaben auf der Homepage stimmen und das Teil gut verarbeitet ist,
wird meine Speedball dem wohl weichen müssen. 9'' Verstellbereich (22,86cm) sind einfach nicht zu verachten  

Zur *Maverick Speedball*:

Ich habe sie jetzt seit ca. 3 Monaten eingebaut und möchte nicht wieder mit einer normalen Sattelstütze fahren.
Die Bedienung (ich habe die Variante ohne Fernbedienung) geht nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit intuitiv und ein störendes Spiel ist auch nicht entstanden.
Der Verstellbereich von ca. 7,5cm reicht für die meisten Situationen (vor allem auf Tour) aus.
Mir ist es jedoch schon manchmal passiert, dass der Verstellbereich nicht ausgereicht hat und ich bei einem Sprung auf den Sattel gestoßen bin, der sich dann in der Neigung verstellt hat.
Abgesehen von nicht ganz ausgereifter Fahrtechnik (bin schließlich kritikfähig) gibt es dafür meiner Meinung nach folgende zwei Gründe:
1. Die Sattelklemmung ist einfach für den A****. Entgegen dem Großteil der sich auf dem Markt befindlichen Sattelstützen, gibt es an der Sattelklemmung der Maverick Speedball keine Rasterung für die Sattelneigung und dadurch kann diese kaum die gleichen Kräfte aufnehmen (lässt sich evtl. durch Aufrauhen der Kontaktflächen beheben).
2. Mein Sattel ist _relativ_ weit vorne eingespannt, damit ich bei eingefahrener Stütze meinen Körperschwerpunkt nicht so weit vorne habe. Lande ich nun unsanft auf dem hinteren Teil des Sattels, wird die Kraft über einen _relativ_ langen Hebel auf die Sattelklemmung ein, die dann manchmal nachgibt. (Vielleicht ist es auch besser so, dass sie nachgiebt, als dass etwas bricht oder sich dauerhaft verbiegt.)


----------



## Deleted 7157 (6. November 2007)

ja, was ist den das für ein Hebel. Sieht aus wie ein Canti-Bremshebel( mit ca. 150 Gramm ).


----------



## todmoog (6. November 2007)

form follows function


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marshall (7. November 2007)

Die Maverick benutzt das Bontrager Design von Trek - zumindest ist das bei meiner auf den Shaft gelazert und im Vergleich zu Bontrager sieht das auch so aus. Ich selber habe noch keine Probleme mit dem Verutschen gehabt, denke aber auch das die Dicke der Sattel-Rails das beinflussen könnte. Ich würde auch mal Carbon-Paste nehmen oder die Flächen mit Schleifpapier anrauhen.


----------



## Jocki (8. November 2007)

Meine Use Sumo hat ein ähnliches Klemmprinzip und hat anfangs auch nicht gehalten. Der konsequente einsatz einer feile hat das Problem gelöst.


----------



## OldSchool (8. November 2007)

Hi Leute,

habe heute meine Gravitydropper aus den USA bekommen. Bestellt habe ich  

am 26.10. bei Kimir Seatpost (Link auf der Gravitydropper Seite). Versand und

passender Shim waren kostenlos. Bezahlt habe ich 250.- Dollar.

Die Stütze ist 400 mm lang, hat eine 3" Absenkung und Lenkerbetätigung.

Gewicht komplett ca. 540 gr. Habe die Stütze eingebaut. Sie funktioniert

soweit leicht gängig. Fahren konnte ich noch nicht da mein Hinterrad diese

Woche bei Rohloff ist. Habe diesen Bericht geschrieben falls auch jemand in 

der USA den günstigen $ nutzen will. Schreibe noch wie ich zufrieden bin oder 

bei Problemen.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## Freeride_Snoopy (18. November 2007)

Moin,Moin

Möchte auch schon seit ner Weile ne höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze holen.
Danke an alle ERfahrungsbericht von euch mit den Speedballs und GD's.
Also das Geld wäre mir es schon wert und der Verstellbereich ist ja net so.
Habe da mal dann auf die "Rase Rapid Adjust Seatpost" Seite geschaut und das wäre mal echt ein fetter Verstellbereich.
Hier mal ein Link über die Funktion und Bilder.

http://reviews.mtbr.com/interbike/rase-adjustable-seatpost/

Sieht nach Federmechanismus aus...wäre dann ja net so anfallig...oder???
Das Mehrgewicht wäre mir ja egal,aber wenn mann den Preis anschaut,wirds einem schon etwas übel!
Schreibt mal eure Meinung dazu.
Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2007)

Wenn die jetzt noch den Hebel verändern, dann wäre des echt eine Kaufteil 

G.


----------



## Freeride_Snoopy (18. November 2007)

Jo genau,der Seilzug mit Bremshebel gefällt mir auch net.
Aber da jetzt so ne Verstellung wie bei der GD Descender,dann wär des mein Ding.
Vielleicht könnte man sich da aber eine Verstellmechanismus kurzkleinhandlich  selber bauen.
Dann wär des auch meine Stütze.

Greetz...;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2007)

Freeride_Snoopy schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man sich da aber eine Verstellmechanismus kurzkleinhandlich  selber bauen.
> Dann wär des auch meine Stütze



Des war auch mein erster Gedanke.

G.


----------



## RaD (18. November 2007)

todmoog schrieb:


> Und schon sind (werden) es drei:
> *RASE* (Rapid Adjust Seatpost)



Nein,der AllMountainPost/AMP ist schon etwas länger verfügbar,demnach sind es nun mindestens vier...

http://precisioncyclingcomponents.com/amp.aspx


RaD


----------



## lbuega (30. November 2007)

Hallo Biker, 

interessanter Thread. Eine höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze ist genau das was ich schon seit Bikebeginn suche (noch nicht allzulange). 

Vom Aussehen wär mir die von AMP ja am liebsten (alternativ evtl. noch Maverick), aber die liefern nur in die USA+Canada   Naja, mal schauen. _(irgendjmd. Bekannte/Verwandte dort?)_

Doch bevor ich zuschlage noch 2 Fragen, nicht dass ich nachher enttäuscht bin: 

sind die Sattelstützen stufenlos verstellbar oder geht da nur entweder ganz hoch oder ganz runter?
wie viel schneller/besser/? ist der Gravity Turbo im Vergleich zum Dropper? _(mal ohne Rücksicht auf die beknackte Kabelansteuerung der Turbo)_
was bedeuted bei der GravityDropper die zwei bestellbare Alternativen: 
a) Standard post. Up or down.
b) multiposition post. The post will then have a UP, Down 1 inch, and Down the full amount.

Vielen Dank für Antworten von den Besitzern unter euch.


----------



## ibislover (30. November 2007)

lbuega schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> interessanter Thread. Eine höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze ist genau das was ich schon seit Bikebeginn suche (noch nicht allzulange).
> 
> ...


also ich habe eine AMP (1"/4") in der pipeline. hoffe es klappt noch vor weihnachten sie in händen zu halten. freundliche geister vorrausgesetzt! 

- stufenlos ist bis jetzt nur die maverick. wie ein bürostuhl. wenn sie in deinen rahmen passt, sehr gute wahl.
- amp ist von der funktion/dem mechanismus her, meiner meinung nach, auch besser wie die gravity. sie braucht auch kein "tap"/anstoßen um wieder auszufahren
- die turbo braucht den zwar auch nicht mehr, geht aber immer nur 4" auf einmal hoch oder runter
- up and down heißt hoch und runter, ohne zwischenposition
- multiposition heißt mehrere positionen. eine zb. nach 1" und die nächste nach 2" und 4". welche genau es bei GD momentan gibt weiß ich gerade nicht.

hoffe das hilft.

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (1. Dezember 2007)

kann man erstmal so stehen lassen.
allerdings noch etwas zu multiposition:
steht doch da, wieviel. normale ausgefahrene position, 1 zoll (2,54cm) tiefer und  ganz unten (also 4 zoll in der 4 zoll version).


----------



## lbuega (1. Dezember 2007)

*super, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort(en) auf alle Fragen.* Das hat geholfen. Wäre tatsächlich enttäuscht gewesen. Bin nämlich vom flexiblen Bürostuhl-Prinzip ausgegangen.  

Ist die AMP auch stufenlos od. nur die Maverick? 

@ibislover: Wo hast du deine AMP her? Kostenpunkt? Ich drück dir die Daumen dass es klapp.


----------



## ibislover (1. Dezember 2007)

lbuega schrieb:


> ...Ist die AMP auch stufenlos od. nur die Maverick?
> 
> @ibislover: Wo hast du deine AMP her? Kostenpunkt? Ich drück dir die Daumen dass es klapp.


wie geschrieben, ist bisher nur die maverick stufenlos.

precisioncyclingcomponents.com verkaufen momentan nicht außerhalb der usa und nicht an shops. deshalb brauchst du entweder einen bekannten in den usa oder einen netten händler in den staaten, der dir die dann doch besorgt. kostet $250.

greetz


----------



## jomü (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Also für mich ist die Maverick am interessantesten. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin hat die jetzt Crankbrothers gekauft. Bei Bike-Components gibts die zumindest von Crankbrothers mit ein paar rot eloxierten Teilen dran.

Das ganze Kabelkram find ich nicht so toll. Grundsätzlich ist es ja klasse alles vom Lenker aus bedienen zu können aber ich finds bei der Sattelstütze nicht wirklich wichtig. Alle "Nicht-CC-Fahrer" (für die sind die Teile eh zu schwer) müssen denk ich sowiso nicht alle 2 Minuten die Stütze verstellen also lohnt sich find ich der Lenkerhebel nicht.

Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Sicht. Sicher sind für jeden andere Dinge wichtig, die er sich gerne vom Lenker aus einstellen kann. Für mich ist das dann halt der Gabel-Lockout. 

 Ich stell mir grad ein Rad vor, dass mit Lenkerhebel für die Gabel (evtl. sogar 2 siehe Magura), für den Dämpfer und für die Sattelstütze kommt. Daswären  dann 4 Lenkerhebel


----------



## biker-wug (14. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab ja die Maverick, und hab den Lenkerhebel noch nicht vermisst. Mir sind das auch ansonsten zu viel Hebel am Lenker, reicht so schon mit dem Gabellockout.

Die Crank Brother ist bei Bike-Components billiger als die Maverick, die lag immer bei 199.


----------



## jomü (14. Dezember 2007)

Ja stimmt, die ist wirklich billiger. Ich vermute mal dass sich von der Funktion nichts geändert hat. 

Das ist leider die bekannte Politik vieler Marken. Statt das Geld in die eigene Entwicklung zu stecken kauft man dafür einfach ein bereits entwickeltes und getestetes Produkt (siehe DT-Swiss uvm...) aber das ist ja nicht das Thema hier ;-)

Schick find ich sie ja schon mit den Farbigen Teilen dran. Da kann die Gravity imho nicht mithalten.


----------



## jomü (14. Dezember 2007)

Ach ja falls sich doch was geändert hat bitte ich darum mich zu belehren...


----------



## ragetty (14. Dezember 2007)

Crank Bros. hat angeblich die SB lizenziert, vermutlich auch die bestehenden kundenkanälen (OEM und direkthändler), hat aber auch die rechte zur weiterentwicklung übernommen und macht auf längerer sicht den service für alle SBs ... glaube ich gelesen zu haben, zumindest.

nur rot?!?

nur frage ich mich, ob Maverick den SB weiter verbaut und in welcher bekleidung?

ragetty


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Dezember 2007)

ich finds ne klasse idee. nur etwas unsinnig umgesetzt.

1. preis. man bekommt ab 30 euro einen bürostuhl. warum sollte ein kleines alurohr mit der gleichen technik dann 200 euro kosten? diese ganzen behandelten oberflächen brauchts doch überhaupt nicht. ein eloxiertes alurohr wird bei entsprechender führung und dichtung auch genauso leicht gleiten und auch abriebsfest sein.

2. verstellweg. warum rahmen + stütze + verstellsystem. meiner meinung nach könnte man die stütze getrost weglassen. und dein bürostuhlsystem ins sattelrohr integrieren, das man dann uach ganz versenken kann, und mit einem mechanismus ausgerüstet ist, um die maximale länge feststellen zu können, so eine art memory funktion.

wäre perfekt, aber naja, kommt ja keiner der hersteller auf die idee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todmoog (14. Dezember 2007)

zu 1: BÃ¼rostuhl ab â¬ 30.- > Massenprodukt, alles aus Stahl, schwer, Mechanik nimmt mehr Platz ein, ein BÃ¼rostuhl wird kaum den gleichen Bedingungen ausgesetzt (Dreck, hohe KrÃ¤fte etc.) .........

zu 2: wÃ¤re super (ein einheitlicher Standard wÃ¤re das Optimum) - die Hersteller wÃ¼rden es aber bestimmt mit einem Aufpreis versehen, der sich gewaschen hat

3. Ich hÃ¤tte mich auch gefreut, wenn das Teil (Speedball) einen noch grÃ¶Ãeren Verstellbereich zu einem niedrigeren Gewicht und Preis hÃ¤tte. Ist aber leider nicht so. Ich bin froh, dass es Ã¼berhaupt so etwas gibt.


----------



## lbuega (16. Dezember 2007)

Hi, 

@BommelMaster: zu deinem 2. Punkt: gibts! s. RASE-Sattelstütze. Geht bei der weil der Verstellbereich groß genugen ist (knapp 23 cm). Dafür fällt sie aber bei denen dann rauß die einen Rahmen haben bei dem sich die Sattelstütze nicht ganz versenken lässt. Die Idee find ich mit am interessantesten. _(Unbedingt das Video anschauen, das auf dem PDF unter zusätzliche Links angegeben ist)_


Hab mal zur Übersicht die Daten gesammelt und ne kleine Tabelle erstellt was ich an höhenverstellbaren Sattelstützen derzeit auf dem internationalen Markt gefunden habe:


Hersteller______|Modelname______|Lenkerfern-|stufen-_|Höhenverstell-_|in_____|Durchmesser_|Shims_(Buchsen)|Länge_|Gewicht_|Hersteller-|
________________|_______________|bedienung__|los____|barkeit_(cm)___|Zoll___|(mm)________|erhältlich_____|(cm)__|(g)_____|Preis_($)__|
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maverick*_______|Speedball_R____|ja_________|ja_____|7,62___________|3______|30,9_/_31,6_|?______________|382___|494_____|250________|
Maverick*_______|Speedball______|nein_______|ja_____|7,62___________|3______|30,9_/_31,6_|?______________|382___|471_____|220________|
Gravitydropper__|Gravitydropper_|ja_________|nein**_|5/7,6/10_______|2/3/4__|26,8_/_27,2_|ja_____________|25-42#|540_____|250________|
Gravitydropper__|Descender______|nein_______|nein___|?______________|?______|?___________|ja____________|?_____|?_______|200________|
Gravitydropper__|Turbo__________|ja_________|nein___|?______________|?______|?___________|ja____________|?_____|?_______|299________|
AMP_____________|-______________|ja_________|nein**__|7,6/10/12,7____|3/4/5__|27,2________|ja_____________|35/39_|?_______|250________|
RASE____________|-______________|ja_________|jein***_|22,86_________|9______|?___________|?______________|?_____|500____|400________|
Humpert_________|Vario_SP_8_____|nein_______|ja_____|5,5____________|2,2____|27,2________|?_____________|35____|590_____|_44,-_____|

* zukünftig von Crank Brothers
** 1 Zwischensstufe mit 1 inch
*** viele Stufen, ca. alle 2 cm (s.Foto)
# viele versch.Längen erhältlich​
Sorry für die schreckliche Darstellung, aber leider lassen sich keine Tabellen und Bilder direkt einfügen    Deshalb etwas übersichtlicher und mit Fotosammlung + Links jeder einzelnen "seat post" in der angefügten Excel-Tabelle. _ ==> (Dachte ich jedenfalls, aber das geht leider nicht und wegen der Bilder wars dann auch sowieso zu groß  ...jetzt also in etwas verminderter Qualität und weniger flexibel als pdf... )_

Die Liste erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. Und ist ohne Gewähr.  

P.S.: Gerne darf die Liste ergänzt werden.


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Dezember 2007)

Die [ Code] Tags helfen:

```
Hersteller______|Modelname______|Lenkerfern-|stufen-_|Höhenverstell-_|in_____|Durchmesser_|Shims_(Buchsen)|Länge_|Gewi cht_|Hersteller-|
________________|_______________|bedienung__|los__ __|barkeit_(cm)___|Zoll___|(mm)________|erhältlich _____|(cm)__|(g)_____|Preis_($)__|
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maverick*_______|Speedball_R____|ja_________|ja___ __|7,62___________|3______|30,9_/_31,6_|?______________|382___|494_____|250________ |
Maverick*_______|Speedball______|nein_______|ja___ __|7,62___________|3______|30,9_/_31,6_|?______________|382___|471_____|220________ |
Gravitydropper__|Gravitydropper_|ja_________|nein* *_|5/7,6/10_______|2/3/4__|26,8_/_27,2_|ja_____________|25-42#|540_____|250________|
Gravitydropper__|Descender______|nein_______|nein_ __|?______________|?______|?___________|ja________ ____|?_____|?_______|200________|
Gravitydropper__|Turbo__________|ja_________|nein_ __|?______________|?______|?___________|ja________ ____|?_____|?_______|299________|
AMP_____________|-______________|ja_________|nein**__|7,6/10/12,7____|3/4/5__|27,2________|ja_____________|35/39_|?_______|250________|
RASE____________|-______________|ja_________|jein***_|22,86_________ |9______|?___________|?______________|?_____|500__ __|400________|
Humpert_________|Vario_SP_8_____|nein_______|ja___ __|5,5____________|2,2____|27,2________|?_________ ____|35____|590_____|_44,-_____|

* zukünftig von Crank Brothers
** 1 Zwischensstufe mit 1 inch
*** viele Stufen, ca. alle 2 cm (s.Foto)
# viele versch.Längen erhältlich
```


----------



## Flash1986 (19. Dezember 2007)

> nur rot?!?



Nein, im Netz gibt es auch Bilder von einer goldenen - ich denke, es wird dann auch grau o.ä. geben.


----------



## ibislover (4. Januar 2008)

sie ist da!

390mm, 1" und 4" Position, 480g (inkl. hebel, schelle, kabel und loftpolster am hebel  ) und super verarbeitung und null spiel ab werk! 











greetz


...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2008)

Warte schon auf den ersten Testbericht 
Hast den Verstellweg schon mal nachgemessen ob die Angabe korrekt ist?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (5. Januar 2008)

hi jörg

der verstellweg ist wie angegeben. sind ja gebohrte löcher in die die kugeln flutschen und messen können die hoffentlich schon. habe aber sicherheitshalber mal nachgemessen und es passt. 

funktion ist tadellos und die 1" position echt cool für knifflige trailpassagen in denen der sattel in dieser position schon genug aus dem weg ist um schnell die füße abzusetzen. 4" sind dann optimal fürs springen, dropen und sonstiges.

momentan hat sie null spiel, also wirklich gar nix. wird aber laut AMP besitzern noch ein wenig kommen, da sich der auslösering ein wenig einlaufen wird, dort wo er über die kügelchen läuft. wird einem das mal zuviel, dreht man ihn ein wenig und ist wieder beim neuzustand. das kann man ein paar mal machen, dann ist man einmal rum, bzw. landet wieder auf einer eingelaufenen stelle.

"langzeittest" folgt in 2-3 monaten, aber momentan ist alles super. hebel drücken, stütze setzt sich in bewegung, hebel loslassen, stütze rastet in der jeweiligen position ein. und beim nach oben fahren braucht sie keinen "klacks" wie zb die GD um wieder hochzukommen, was mich an der ein wenig störte. 


greetz


...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2008)

Hab da nommal eine Frage, weil ich mir net ganz sicher bin bei der Beschreibung auf der Homepage. (wegen meinem Englishverständnis )....und auf den Bildern sieht man des auch net so.
Nämlich die Maximalversenkung. Seh ich des richtig das die Stütze vom Sitzrohrende bis zur Sattelklemmungsmitte im eingefahrenen Zustand ca.185mm rausschauen muß?
Als weniger geht net bei der 4" Version.

G.


----------



## ibislover (6. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab da nommal eine Frage, weil ich mir net ganz sicher bin bei der Beschreibung auf der Homepage. (wegen meinem Englishverständnis )....und auf den Bildern sieht man des auch net so.
> Nämlich die Maximalversenkung. Seh ich des richtig das die Stütze vom Sitzrohrende bis zur Sattelklemmungsmitte im eingefahrenen Zustand ca.185mm rausschauen muß?
> Als weniger geht net bei der 4" Version.
> 
> G.


hi jörg,

nein, damit ist das maß bei ausgefahrener stütze gemeint. also soweit soll sie mindestens aus dem rahmen schauen (180mm) und der max wert (318mm) ist dann auch angegeben bzw. auf der stütze markiert bzw. vom rahmen abhängig.

war heute das erstemal unterwegs damit und bin beigeistert. funktioniert tadellos und die 1" stellung ist der hit! die 4" sind schon sehr viel, aber ich denke fürs springen und drops werde ich es brauchen. werde ich aber erst bei besserem wetter testen, wenn die landungen nicht schmierseifenmäßig mit naßem laub uberzogen sind! 

bilders:














klare 4 von 5 daumen!
    

greetz


...


----------



## Freeride_Snoopy (6. Januar 2008)

hi ibislover
Wo hast du denn die AMP Sattelstütze her und wieviel hast du dafür berappen müssen?
Möchte mir auch eine verstellbare zulegen,und 10cm Versenkung ist das mindeste was ich möchte.
Es gibt zwar noch eine mit mehr Verstellweg,wird dann aber wegen USA Import vielleicht doch ziemlich teuer....Zoll...usw.
greetz


----------



## ibislover (6. Januar 2008)

Freeride_Snoopy schrieb:


> hi ibislover
> Wo hast du denn die AMP Sattelstütze her und wieviel hast du dafür berappen müssen?
> Möchte mir auch eine verstellbare zulegen,und 10cm Versenkung ist das mindeste was ich möchte.
> Es gibt zwar noch eine mit mehr Verstellweg,wird dann aber wegen USA Import vielleicht doch ziemlich teuer....Zoll...usw.
> greetz


AMP verkauft noch nicht international. du brauchst also einen bekannten in den staaten, oder wie ich, einen händler, der die stütze besorgt und weitergibt. sie sollte eigentlich mit meinem rahmen kommen, aber hat sich leider 2 wochen verspätet. kosten tut die in den staaten $250. findest aber auf deren website.
gravity dropper kannst direkt bestellen und die gibt es auch in 5". in dieser variante dann auch ohne "tap" zum ausfahren der stütze.

greetz


...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2008)

@ibislover: Danke, das beruhigt mich. 
Da es für mich optisch die Ansprechendste bei den 4" ist.

G.


----------



## Freeride_Snoopy (7. Januar 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> AMP verkauft noch nicht international. du brauchst also einen bekannten in den staaten, oder wie ich, einen händler, der die stütze besorgt und weitergibt. sie sollte eigentlich mit meinem rahmen kommen, aber hat sich leider 2 wochen verspätet. kosten tut die in den staaten $250. findest aber auf deren website.
> gravity dropper kannst direkt bestellen und die gibt es auch in 5". in dieser variante dann auch ohne "tap" zum ausfahren der stütze.
> 
> greetz
> ...



Was heißt da ohne "tap".Was soll das bedeuten?


----------



## Freeride_Snoopy (7. Januar 2008)

Noch was:
Habe die 5" Version von der GD auf der HP nicht gefunden.
Aber bei der AMP gibt es auch ne 5" Variante und die war genau das was ich suche.
Nur noch mal zum verstehen wie ist das gemeint mit :
1.) 5"-0" oder 2.) 5"-2" ????
Habe ich bei der erst genannten Variante nur die Möglichkeit ganz oben oder ganz unten?
Und bei zweit genannten die Möglichkeit für zusätzlich eine Zwischenstellung.
Habe ich das so richtig verstanden.
Danke mal.


----------



## ibislover (7. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @ibislover: Danke, das beruhigt mich.
> Da es für mich optisch die Ansprechendste bei den 4" ist.
> 
> G.


was!?? 
bin dieses jahr sicher mal am oko unterwegs. dann kann ich dir ja vorher bescheid geben und du kannst sie dir anschauen.

greetz


...


----------



## ibislover (7. Januar 2008)

Freeride_Snoopy schrieb:


> Was heißt da ohne "tap".Was soll das bedeuten?


du musst sie kurz anstoßen damit sie wieder hochfährt. bei der 5" turbo ist das aber nicht so.



Freeride_Snoopy schrieb:


> Noch was:
> Habe die 5" Version von der GD auf der HP nicht gefunden.
> Aber bei der AMP gibt es auch ne 5" Variante und die war genau das was ich suche.
> Nur noch mal zum verstehen wie ist das gemeint mit :
> ...


ist doch eigentlich klar, oder!?  

greetz


...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> was!??
> bin dieses jahr sicher mal am oko unterwegs. dann kann ich dir ja vorher bescheid geben und du kannst sie dir anschauen.
> 
> greetz
> ...



  Ja des hört sich doch schon mal gut an.  

Aber bis dahin hab ich bestimmt schon eine, also die GD oder die AMP.....
.....aber habe auch 3 Räder die bestückt werden müssen  
Und die Mavrick hab ich ja schon kurz länger.

G.


----------



## ibislover (7. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja des hört sich doch schon mal gut an.
> 
> Aber bis dahin hab ich bestimmt schon eine, also die GD oder die AMP.....
> .....aber habe auch 3 Räder die bestückt werden müssen
> ...


oha, gleich 3. 
ich melde mich trotzdem mal, vielleicht kannste ja dann "vorheizen" und ich mit den kumpels hinterher....

wenn es noch fragen gibt, fragen.

greetz

...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2008)

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2008)

So heute hab ich meine auch vom Zollamt abholen dürfen 








G.


----------



## ibislover (25. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So heute hab ich meine auch vom Zollamt abholen dürfen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uuhuuu!  alle drei für dich?
wie biste zufrieden?

der 90° abgang des kabels ist aber schon grausam. stört der nicht?

greetz


...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2008)

Ne, natürlich nur eine für mich.
Hab zur Zeit kein Hinterrad, drum kann ich net ausprobieren 
Aber eine ander von den war schon im Einsatz und der Besitzer ist begeistert...glaube ich 

Hab meine natürlich schon ins Rad gesteckt und den Hebel angeschraubt.
Und mein ertser Eindruck ist echt positiv von dem ganzen Teil 

Hab übriegens für die 3Teile am Zollamt 156,57Euro Steuer und Zoll bezahlen müsse  

G.


----------



## ibislover (26. Januar 2008)

das geld ist so ne stütze wert. auch das mehrgewicht.
eines der sinnvollsten updates das man seinem biken gönnen kann.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Januar 2008)

Jepp ich habs ja mittlerweile schon 2fach probegefahren...

Mhm des 1. mal wars ziemlich gut, des 2. mal als ich dann noch tiefer ins Gelände vordrang wars irgendwie komisch, entweder war ich an dem Tag nur schlecht drauf oder die Sattelposition war zu weit vorne/hinten oder im abgesenkten Zustand doch noch zu weit oben...  


 


Wenn ich weitere Testfahrten hinter mir hab werd ich nochmal was zu schreiben.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jepp ich habs ja mittlerweile schon 2fach probegefahren...
> 
> Mhm des 1. mal wars ziemlich gut, des 2. mal als ich dann noch tiefer ins Gelände vordrang wars irgendwie komisch, entweder war ich an dem Tag nur schlecht drauf oder die Sattelposition war zu weit vorne/hinten oder im abgesenkten Zustand doch noch zu weit oben...
> 
> ...


 
na dann bin ich mal gespannt   wie sich das irgendwann mal anfühlen wird  wenn ich die lyrik wiederhab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na dann bin ich mal gespannt   wie sich das irgendwann mal anfühlen wird  wenn ich die lyrik wiederhab



Hab eben mein Hinterrad bekommen...ich werde sie morgen testen
.....und dadei gleich meine neuen Spikereife diesmal die vorgeschriebenen Km´s einfahren 

G.


----------



## adrenalinmachin (28. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab eben mein Hinterrad bekommen...ich werde sie morgen testen



Du wirst sie lieben.
Habe seit fast zwei Jahren eine mit 2,5 + 7,5 (=10cm) Hub.
Und seit Eineinhalb Jahren eine mit 10cm Hub.

Die beste Erfindung seit Federgabel und Rohloff.  

Weil ich mittlerweil 20Stk importiert habe, habe ich die Dinger nun kostenlos


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2008)

So, hab sie heute ausgiebig testen können.
Des mit dem Hebel und dem Belastungs/Entlastungsmoment braucht ein wenig Eingewöhnung, flutscht aber dann richtig schnell 
Habe mir ja als Rohlofffahrer den Hebel logischerweise für links gekauft.
Mußte aber feststellen das der Hebel für rechts, links montiert (so wie ein Trigger) absolut perfekt wäre.
Also von der Bedienungsergonomie ein richtiges Plus. 
Und bei einem Sturz wäre er auch net ganz so exponiert 

Drum mal die Frage: Weiß jemand wo man sich einen Hebel als Ersatzteil bestellen kann?
Hab mir da nichts ergooogeln können 

G.


----------



## ibislover (30. Januar 2008)

hebel bekommst du direkt bei gravity. sind nicht als ersatzteil aufgelistet, aber wenn du nachfragst, schicken sie dir jederzeit einen zu.

wie sieht es mit bildern? 

greetz


----------



## biker-wug (30. Januar 2008)

Stellt mal Bilder ein, wie die Stütze montiert aussieht, und auch der Hebel. Auch wie der Zug verlegt ist!!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2008)

Hab noch keine gemacht, bzw. nur dieses.
Aber den Hebel sieht man....und die Zugverlegung kann man so was ähnliches wie erahnen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (31. Januar 2008)

http://www.bikestationkelheim.de/html/preview.html habe das ganz durch zufall gefunden...die Speedballs hatten in der Prototyp-Phase mal gute klemmen 

Sicher bekannt aber ich habs durch zufall grad gesehen


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2008)

Für die nicht gut funktionierende Klemmung gibt es doch mittlerweile Austauschteile.

@Bikerwug: So hab heute mal ein Bild gemacht wo man die Zugverlegung sieht.(mehr oder weniger)
Hab mir aber noch spezielle Halterungsclips bei Roseversand bestellt, damit des Hand und Fuß hat.
Die Verlegung mit dem Bogen unter dem Sattel stört beim Fahren gar nicht, selbst beim Springen oder auf mehr oder wenig komplexen NorthShores ist das kein Prop.

G.


----------



## sh0rt (31. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Für die nicht gut funktionierende Klemmung gibt es doch mittlerweile Austauschteile.



Echt seit wann gibt es die? werden die auch Serienmäßig schon verbaut?

Danke


----------



## biker-wug (31. Januar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Für die nicht gut funktionierende Klemmung gibt es doch mittlerweile Austauschteile.




Würde mich auch interessieren!! Vor allem da ich sie ja fahre!!!!

Danke für die Bilder, muss aber sagen mir gefällt die Stütze nicht wirklich, aber deine "verstellbare" Federgabel ist genial gelöst!!  

Das nenn ich mal Bastlerlösung!!


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2008)

Hab ja selber eine Mavrick zu Hause liegen. Hatte aber bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit den Klemmen.
Da kann man sich aber von dem Händler wo man die Stütze erworben hat neue ordern lassen.
Sind einfach 2 überabeitete stabilere Klemmen.

Ja hübsch ist die GD net. Aber wenn ich mal den Faltenbalg ausgetauscht und des Kabel richtig befestigt hab stell ich nommal Bilder rein.

Des gute an der "Bastlerlösung" ist auch noch, das man sie bei nichtgebrauch, einfach an den Lenker klemmt. 
Hält auch auf ruppigen Strecken. 

G.


----------



## ON-OFF (1. Februar 2008)

ich bin früher diesen Ding gefahren:
http://www.vtt.org/article.php?id_article=27

es geht nicht nur nach unten, sondern auch nach vorne (3 Positionen vom Lenker  aus blockierbar)
Die Position nach vorne ist ganz toll wenn es steil bergauf geht, vor allem beim Fully mit hohen Tretlager, oder bei hohen Lenker: man braucht nicht auf der Vorderteil der Sattel zu Rutschen, oder die Arme einzuknicken, man Kurbelt viel entspannter und effizienter.

Die Position nach hinten/unten war zwar besser als eine Feste Sattelstütze, aber leider zu weit nach hinten, man kann nicht mehr der Sattel zwischen die Oberschenkeln klemmen.

Trotzdem ist das Teil für Leuten die es extrem Steil mögen (ob Bergauf oder -ab) zu empfehlen.
Leider stimmte die Qualität nicht ganz.


----------



## psychof (1. Februar 2008)

ON-OFF schrieb:


> ich bin früher diesen Ding gefahren:
> http://www.vtt.org/article.php?id_article=27



Interessant, was es alles schon mal gab! Auch bei eBay ist momentan was ähnliches im Angebot: LINK

Schaut krass klobig und schwer aus!

Ich habe vor, mir dieses Jahr die Crank Brothers Joplin zu besorgen. Leider ist momentan wohl nur die 30,9mm ohne Remote lieferbar. Ich brauch aber die 31,6mm.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2008)

So, jetzt wo ich öfters damit unterwegs war mal ein Resüme.
Abgesehen das ich des Kabel ein wenig zu kurz gekürtzt hab  und das sie net die Hübscheste ist  ist die Funktion top.  
Ein Teil des jedes Gramm Mehrgewicht wert ist 

Hier mal ein Bild von heute....da waren wir unter uns 

G.


----------



## ibislover (9. Februar 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...Ein Teil des jedes Gramm Mehrgewicht wert ist ...


meine rede!  

die AMP hat nach jetzt 220km ein wenig spiel. spür ich beim fahren allerdings nicht, obwohl ich mir darum aufgrund meines pingeligen hinterns vorher "sorgen" gemacht hab. das spiel ist seitlich minimalst, vor und zurück ein wenig mehr und schon eher spürbar. wie gesagt, nur im stand.

ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie es ohne so eine stütze gehen soll!? 

greetz


...


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Februar 2008)

@ jörg irgendwie ist dein Sitzwinkel äh abnormal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. Februar 2008)

nen rocky mountain is ja auch mehr nen rad für poser ... also net zum fahrn da  

zur GD ... die sinnvollste investition seit es scheibenbremsen gibt


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nen rocky mountain is ja auch mehr nen rad für poser ... also net zum fahrn da



Hab ich doch diesen schelmischen Kommentar überlesen 
Werde euch bei der nächsten Steinwaldfahrt mal zeigen was mein Rocky und meine GD kann und euch das Fürchten lehren.
Und dann sehen wir ja wer die Poserräder hat.......da kann dein Franzosenhobel mal schnell einpacken 

G.


----------



## Schreiner (11. Februar 2008)

Habe mir Heute die Maverick bestellt, kommt noch diese Woche, freu mich drauf.

Hatte nur noch eine teleskopstütze als alternative denn eine normale hätte ich nicht ganz versenken können in meinem neuen Rahmen.


----------



## canno-range (13. Februar 2008)

Mal ein kleiner Einschub zum Service bei der Gravity Dropper:

Bei mir hat sich die Abdeckplatte vom Lenkerschalter verabschiedet, ohne dass ich es gemerkt habe. 
Nach einer E-Mail an GD mit der Frage, wie ich das Ersatzteil beziehen kann, habe ich direkt Platte samt Schraube kostenlos aus den USA zugeschickt bekommen. Hat nur ein paar Tage gedauert. 

Super!


----------



## Deleted 7157 (13. Februar 2008)

canno-range schrieb:


> Mal ein kleiner Einschub zum Service bei der Gravity Dropper:
> 
> Bei mir hat sich die Abdeckplatte vom Lenkerschalter verabschiedet, ohne dass ich es gemerkt habe.
> Nach einer E-Mail an GD mit der Frage, wie ich das Ersatzteil beziehen kann, habe ich direkt Platte samt Schraube kostenlos aus den USA zugeschickt bekommen. Hat nur ein paar Tage gedauert.
> ...



hört sich schon mal gut an. Fahre die GD jetzt eine Saison und sie funktioniert wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## ed1272 (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich konnte gestern mal eine Maverick Speedball für drei Stunden Probefahren.

Ich fand das Teil einfach nur Geil..... Das muss an mein Rad ran.

Jetzt weiss ich halt nur nicht ob die Maverick oder die CrankBrothers?

Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle für die Joplin in 31,6? So wie ich gelesen hab ist die nicht Lieferbar, oder doch?


----------



## psychof (16. Februar 2008)

ed1272 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle für die Joplin in 31,6? So wie ich gelesen hab ist die nicht Lieferbar, oder doch?



Also günstig im Angebot (189,-) ist sie bei Bike-Components und HIBKE.  Nur 10 Euro mehr zahlst du bei CG Cycle Sports. 

Aber auf Anfragen wurde mir gesagt, dass nur die 30.9mm Variante lieferbar ist/war. Mit der 31.6mm dauert es wohl noch bis März. Warte auch schon drauf!


----------



## ragetty (16. Februar 2008)

_Jetzt weiss ich halt nur nicht ob die Maverick oder die CrankBrothers?_

kauf die Maverick Speedball alleine wenn sie billiger und verfügbar ist, z.b. gebraucht - ansonsten wäre die Joplin eh' zu empfehlen, da sind nämlich einige verbesserungen seitens Maverick UND Crank Bros bereits ins design reingeflossen.

ragetty


----------



## sh0rt (16. Februar 2008)

ragetty schrieb:


> _Jetzt weiss ich halt nur nicht ob die Maverick oder die CrankBrothers?_
> 
> kauf die Maverick Speedball alleine wenn sie billiger und verfügbar ist, z.b. gebraucht - ansonsten wäre die Joplin eh' zu empfehlen, da sind nämlich einige verbesserungen seitens Maverick UND Crank Bros bereits ins design reingeflossen.
> 
> ragetty



Was soll sich denn geändert haben? 

Also falls es doch die Maverick sein soll, ich habe meine vor na Woche von http://bikepro.de/ innerhalb von 2 tagen gehabt in 31.6mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragetty (16. Februar 2008)

hier ...

ragetty


----------



## todmoog (18. Februar 2008)

Hat eigentlich bei noch jemandem, außer mir, die Maverick Speedball die Grätsche gemacht?
Vor knapp 4 Wochen wollte ich die Sattelstütze vor einer Ausfahrt kurz versenken (der übliche Funktions-Check des Bikes vor der Fahrt) und im nächsten Moment spritzte der ölig/fettige Inhalt der Sattelstütze aus der oberen Dichtung auf meine Klamotten und den Balkon. Nicht wirklich lustig. Ich habe sie noch am gleichen Tag zum Händler gebracht und inzwischen ist sie wieder an meinem Bike verbaut.
Maverick hat leider keine Angaben zur Ursache gemacht. Einzige Info war, dass das komplette Innenleben ausgetauscht wurde.


----------



## MatschMeister (24. März 2008)

moin moin jungs hat eig jemand erfahrung mit der       Crank Brothers Joplin L/ (R) Vario-Sattelstütze die es bei HiBIke gibt.

danke und happy trails


----------



## ibislover (24. März 2008)

MatschMeister schrieb:


> moin moin jungs hat eig jemand erfahrung mit der       Crank Brothers Joplin L/ (R) Vario-Sattelstütze die es bei HiBIke gibt.
> 
> danke und happy trails


such nach der maverick vario stütze und du wirst fündig. so schwer kann das ja nicht sein. die eine ging schließlich umbenannt aus der anderen hervor.


...


----------



## jomü (24. März 2008)

Hat Crack Brothers Joplin eigentlich jetzt das Problem, dass bei vielen mit der Klemmung auftrat gelöst oder besteht das immernoch?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2008)

@Matschmeister: Bei der bauglichen Mavrick mal in ganz kurz. Keine Probs bis jetzt.
Nachteil nur 7.5cm und keine Arretierung wenn sie unten ist.

@jomü: Komischerweise hat die Joplin in der Werbung, bzw auf den Bildern, zumindest optisch, wieder die Klemmung die bei der Mavrick hier und da Probleme machte.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jomü (24. März 2008)

Jo so siehts für mich auch aus.


----------



## accutrax (24. März 2008)

hier gibt es zwar auch keine joplin ....aber die maverick in 31.6, top preis, sofort lieferbar und keine versandkosten....
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com//Models.aspx?ModelID=11421

gruss accu


----------



## jomü (24. März 2008)

Irgendwie schade aber es scheint so als reichen 200 Euro noch nicht um ein ausgereiftes und problemlos funktionierendes Teil zu bekommen...  wird Zeit dass sich Syntace der Sache mal annimmt.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2008)

jomü schrieb:


> Irgendwie schade aber es scheint so als reichen 200 Euro noch nicht um ein ausgereiftes und problemlos funktionierendes Teil zu bekommen...  wird Zeit dass sich Syntace der Sache mal annimmt.



Fahr ja jetzt meistens die GD, wegen den 10cm und der Arretierung, und die geht problemlos....hat auch eine Topklemmung. 
Ist halt net so hübsch 

G.

PS: Naja heute ist allerdings irgendwie eine eingefroren


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. März 2008)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen,wie lang der schwarze untere Teil der Sattelstütze (joplin u.o. speedball) ist?
Und ist die joplin auch in der untersten Position arretierbar?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2008)

26cm

G.


----------



## Deleted 7157 (25. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fahr ja jetzt meistens die GD, wegen den 10cm und der Arretierung, und die geht problemlos....hat auch eine Topklemmung.
> Ist halt net so hübsch
> 
> G.
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen, was soll auch an einer GD kaputt gehen> die Feder? der Magnet? bin absolut überzeugt von der GD. Nur der Faltenbalg nervt mich, löst sich immer irgendwie ab.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. März 2008)

Und ist die joplin auch in der untersten Position arretierbar?
__________________


----------



## LB Stefan (25. März 2008)

ameise schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen, was soll auch an einer GD kaputt gehen> die Feder? der Magnet? bin absolut überzeugt von der GD. Nur der Faltenbalg nervt mich, löst sich immer irgendwie ab.



Magnet???


----------



## ibislover (25. März 2008)

ameise schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen, was soll auch an einer GD kaputt gehen...


also schaust du dich auf mtbr.com um, so bricht schon die eine oder andere. die bohrungen an dem inneren schaft sind der knackpunkt. die defekten stützen werden aber ohne weiteres ausgetauscht/ersetzt.


...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moin (25. März 2008)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen,wie lang der schwarze untere Teil der Sattelstütze (joplin u.o. speedball) ist?
> Und ist die joplin auch in der untersten Position arretierbar?



Hallo Dieter,

sie arretiert in JEDER Position genau wie ein Bürostuhl. Nur federt sie nicht.
Ich nutze die Speedball jetzt 1 Jahr am Enduro-bike. Funktioniert tadellos. Seitlich hat die Sattelnase etwas Spiel (ca. 3-4mm). Stört mich aber beim Fahren nicht und ist in den ersten 3 Monaten aufgetreten. Danach ist es nicht schlimmer geworden.

Grüße,

Ulli


----------



## Schwarzwild (25. März 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Verstelling under extreme conditions, neuer Trendsport.



Schon vor 10 Jahren wurde prophezeit, dass man diese ganzen Verstellungen  dann zentral am Bike-Computer-Cockpit machen kann. Natürlich auch automatisiert, mit kompletten Memory-Settings für bestimmte Situaltionen (parallel dazu kam in der Zeit gerade das Memory-Setting für die BMW-Sitz- und Rückspiegel-Einstellung bei verschiedenen Fahrern auf den Markt.


----------



## Deleted 7157 (26. März 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Magnet???



ja, zwei Magnete bewegen den Feststellbolzen.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. März 2008)

An der Gravity Dropper Turpo ist doch kein Magnet irgendwo...

Das einzige wo ich Magneten am Bike kenne ist mein Fahrradcomputer und die Gangschaltung beim G9...

Bei mir ist da n Seilzug mit Feder...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2008)

@Stefan: Des Magnetmodell ist des wo des Kabel nach unten Richtung Oberrohr rausgeht.
Außerdem hatte deine auch irgendwas von mag_net 

@Moin: Mit arretiert meint Dieter ob sie in der unetere Position verankert ist.
Und bei der Speedball ist des net der Fall so wie bei der GD.
Bei der GD kannste dein Rad selbst in eingefahrenem Zustand am Sattel hochheben ohne das sich was verändert.

G.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. März 2008)

Zu spät,jetzt hab ich die joplin bestellt.
Hoffe mal,daß sie in der untersten Stellung auch arretiert!
Danke euch trotzdem......


----------



## ibislover (27. März 2008)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Zu spät,jetzt hab ich die joplin bestellt.
> Hoffe mal,daß sie in der untersten Stellung auch arretiert!
> Danke euch trotzdem......


also wenn du dein bike am sattel hochhebst, wirst sie auseinanderziehen. sie wird zwar wieder ein stück zurückgehen, aber eben nicht arretiert sein wie die mechanischen lösungen.

musst dir halt angewöhnen das bike nicht am sattel hochzuheben.


...


----------



## Barbie SHG (28. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin z.Zt. schwer am Überlegen mir ne Variosattelstütze an mein Ghost zu bauen.
Leider habe ich keine Auswahl und müsste wegen des Einbaudurchmessers von 31,4 ne GD mit Hülse nehmen.
Meine Frage nun, ich wiege ca. 95-100 Kg je nach Trainingszustand 
Hält so nen Teil mein Gewicht aus??  
Hat schon jemand von den schweren Jungs  im Forum Erfahrungen gemacht??
Kurze Info wäre nett

Gruß Tom


----------



## Deleted 7157 (28. März 2008)

ich wiege 82 Kg und fahre die Stütze jetzt ein gutes Jahr. Hält und funktioniert wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBRider (29. März 2008)

welche Hersteller gibt es postet mal links

gruß Markus


----------



## ibislover (29. März 2008)

MTBRider schrieb:


> welche Hersteller gibt es postet mal links
> 
> gruß Markus


ließ doch mal die letzten 4-5 seiten, da werden sie alle genannt.
fauler hund, du! 


greetz


...


----------



## Flash1986 (30. März 2008)

Hallo,

Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen die Crank Brothers Joplin ans Rad gebaut...
Wirklich ein klasse Teil, was ich nicht missen möchte. Der Preis ist zwar relativ hoch, aber dafür bekommt man auch einen RIESEN Komfortgewinn!

Gruß


----------



## Pittus (30. März 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Leider habe ich keine Auswahl und müsste wegen des Einbaudurchmessers von *31,4* ne GD mit Hülse nehmen.
> Meine Frage nun, ich wiege ca. 95-100 Kg je nach Trainingszustand
> Hält so nen Teil mein Gewicht aus??
> Hat schon jemand von den *schweren Jungs*  im Forum Erfahrungen gemacht??
> ...



97kg  athletisch nackend  und 'ne Maverick Speedball (Crank Brothers Joplin) in 31,4 seit einen 1/2 Jahr ohne Probleme verbaut.   

gruß Pitt


----------



## volkerracho (1. April 2008)

Hi,
hat einer von euch erfahrenen an seiner Joplin eigentlich eine Satteltasche dran? Passt das überhaupt noch? Bei der l-Version wahrscheinlich schon , aber auch bei der Remote-Version? Ich habe keine Lust mit immer einen Schlauch ins Trikot zu frickeln.
Weiß zudem einer ob die L-Version auf die Remote-Version pimpbar ist?
Die Maverick war es auf alle Fälle, da gibt es bei Go Cycle auch ein Kit für, bei der Crank Brothers habe ich noch nichts zu gefunden.
Kann man die Crank Brothers eigentlich ähnlich einfach außeinanderbauen wie die Maverick?
und die letzte Frage: Braucht man remote oder reicht auch das Sattelteil?
Ich fahre eher Touren, Alpen und Marathon. Der Endurokönig bin ich eigentlich nicht so.
Tagesbestkurs ist mittlerweile 188 euronen bei actionsports. Oder bietet wer weniger in 31.6?

Gruß Volker


----------



## ragetty (2. April 2008)

bei meiner Speedball auf einer alpenX hat's geklappt - 2 schleifen mit schnellverschluss oben am sattelgestell, und die klettverschlussssschleife unten reichte gerade noch bis unterhalb der verdickung oben an der schwarzen sattelstütze - funktion der Speedball war uneingeschränkt, die tasche hat in der tat den dreck etwas ferngehalten.

aber, die tasche war schon nah an dem "tauchrohr" dran - evtl. über langer zeit sähe man dort spuren.

also, einfach stütze samt sattel mit ins geschäft nehmen und ein paar taschen ausprobieren.

ragetty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moin (2. April 2008)

@volker:
ich habe an der Maverick eine kleine Tasche von Topeak dran (ohne Riemen für das Sattelrohr - reicht für Schlauch + Multitool + Kleinkram). Funktioniert bestens. Wenn man sie zu voll stopft geht die Stütze aber ziemlich langsam hoch (ca. 3-4 Sekunden).
Remote vom Lenker ist super. Ich habe keine Lust eine Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen und mir "in den Schritt" zu greifen, wenn es plötzlich richtig fies und steil wird...

Grüße,

Ulli


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. April 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> ...Meine Frage nun, ich wiege ca. 95-100 Kg je nach Trainingszustand
> Hält so nen Teil mein Gewicht aus??
> Hat schon jemand von den schweren Jungs  im Forum Erfahrungen gemacht??...



Ich wiege je nach Saison um die 100 Kilo, nackt, manchmal auch mehr 
Dann kommen noch Klamotten dazu, Rucksack, Helm etc...
Hält seit 2 Jahren!



volkerracho schrieb:


> ...Weiß zudem einer ob die L-Version auf die Remote-Version pimpbar ist?
> 
> Braucht man remote oder reicht auch das Sattelteil?
> 
> Tagesbestkurs ist mittlerweile 188 euronen bei actionsports. Oder bietet wer weniger in 31.6?



Man kann sie Upgraden, sie ist nahezu identisch zur Speedball, die Patentrechte wurden an CB verkauft!
Einzig die Sattelklemmen und der Verschluss sind nun Orange eloxiert statt Schwarz/Silber und der Hebel weist ein CB Logo auf statt dem Stern der Speedball.

Ich persönlich würde vom Remote abraten, mir wäre das zuviel Kabelgewirr.
Es ist total easy den Sattel während der Fahrt zu entlasten und an dem Hebel zu ziehen, ist keine Kunst!

Bei Bikemailorder gibts sie für 179 Euro.
Von Kindshock kommt auch bald so eine Stütze heraus, jedoch mit 10 cm Verstellung. Leider gibt es hierzu noch keine weiteren Infos bzw. Details, doch der Preis lag entweder bei 129 Euro oder unter 100 Euro, kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern. Kommt leider aber erst im Juni - July...



Moin schrieb:


> ...Ich habe keine Lust eine Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen und mir "in den Schritt" zu greifen, wenn es plötzlich richtig fies und steil wird...



Macht man ja normalerweise bevor es richtig fies und steil wird 


@ALL:
Hat jemand hier an der Joplin bzw. an der Speedball den richtigen Service gemacht?

Meine Federt mittlerweile ein wenig (ca. 3mm Federweg), selbst nach öfterem hoch und runterstellen gehts nicht weg...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. April 2008)

Falls es wen interessiert:

Ich habe heute einen "Service" selbst gemacht, mit minimalstem Aufwand, es geht total easy! Komplett habe ich das Öl nicht gewechselt, hab keine Messbecher hier und auch sonst nichts, um den vorherigen Ölstand zu messen...

Mein Problem war ja, dass die Speedball ein wenig gefedert hat, es war auch nicht wegzubekommen. Daraus habe ich geschlossen, dass halt ein wenig Öl fehlt.

Stütze zerlegt, gesäubert. Unten, wo die Mutter das Tauch- und Standrohr zusammenhält, ist eine Kleine Schlitzschraube. Wenn man diese entfernt, kommt ein normales Autoventil zum vorschein. Auch hat das Aussengewinde, das von der Mutter gehalten wird, genau den Durchmesser eines Autoventils. Habe den Druck gemessen, der bei mir drin war, ca. 1 Bar. Danach die Pumpe entfernt und ebenso das Ventil, 1ml 5wt Gabelöl nachgefüllt und Ventil wieder drauf gegeben.

Meine Stütze war ein wenig lahm, dacht ich mir halt, dass ich den Druck auf 2 Bar erhöhen könnte, gedacht - getan. Im MTBR.com Forum hat einer auch solch einen Service gemacht, der hat sogar 80 PSI  reingegeben, da ihm die Stütze per Remote nicht schnell genug rauskam. Ich selbst habe nur die Lever Version, muss sie also selbst herausziehen.

Alles schön mit Fett versehen (Manitou Prep M von Motorex, Judy Butter geht auch, hauptsache Lithium- und Säurefrei!) und wieder zusammengebaut und siehe da, sie funktioniert wieder wie am ersten Tag, fast noch besser sogar  

Ich bin selbst nicht soo der Profi schrauber, habe bisher nur 3 Gabeln offen gehabt... Aber diese Arbeit traue ich jedem zu, der nicht gerade 2 linke Hände hat!


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. April 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Bei Bikemailorder gibts sie für 179 Euro.
> Von Kindshock kommt auch bald so eine Stütze heraus, jedoch mit 10 cm Verstellung. Leider gibt es hierzu noch keine weiteren Infos bzw. Details, doch der Preis lag entweder bei 129 Euro oder unter 100 Euro, kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern. Kommt leider aber erst im Juni - July...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. April 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> ...habe eine Kind Shock, mit jetzt 10 cm Verstellbereich, seit letztem Jahr am Rahmen.
> Gut und günstig....wie die Bedienung im Gegensatz zur Speedball ist  hatte noch keine Maveric.



Ohmann,

Ich hab die nur letztens bei meinem Händler im Katalog gesehen. Kurz drauf hat er angerufen um wegen der Lieferbarkeit nachzufragen, da hieß es, dass erst irgendwann Juni oder July....

Kannst Du mir sagen, wie lang die Stütze ist, länger als 380mm???


----------



## biker-wug (6. April 2008)

Würde mich auch interessieren, wie lang ist die Kind Shock, welche Durchmesser gibt es, Preis, und wo kann man sie bestellen??


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. April 2008)

Durchmesser auf jeden Fall 30,9mm und 31,6mm.
Wo man sie herbekommt, werde ich in Erfahrung bringen, wenn ich das nächste mal bei meinem Local Dealer bin...


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. April 2008)

Ups jetzt hast mich aber erwischt......glaube schon.....messe ich morgen nach!!

Habe aber die 850 mit Stick nicht die neue 851 mit FB!
Laut Kindshock sind sie aber baugleich bis auf die neue FB.

Aber schau mal genau durch....normal sind nur 55 mm über den Hebel zu verstellen.....würden aber im Normalfall reichen.


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. April 2008)

Die 851 in 26.8 und 27,2
die 850 nur in 27,2

Edit: dieses Jahr gibts auch die 850 in 26,8

Hier mal eine Adresse: http://www.radl-krenn.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1361


----------



## SlayMe (6. April 2008)

Da steht aber, dass es eine Federsattelstütze ist. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. April 2008)

Das siehst du richtig.
Ich guck, dass ich die Tage bei meinem Händler vorbeischaue, dann haben wir Klarheit, ich bin der Meinung, dass es nicht diese Stütze war, wie abgebildet...


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. April 2008)

Ja das siehst du richtig!!!
Damit hast du das vollllllgefederte Rad  
Hab meine ganz "zu" gedreht und dann federt da bei 70 Kg nix mehr....ausser du landest mit no feed  

Und wie gesagt über den Hebel kanns im orig. Zustand nur 55 mm absenken.
Nach "Umbau" aber 100mm   .....fast zu viel ....meistens lasse ich noch 3 cm über.

Guckst du da: http://www.bicyclesb2b.com/work/servlet/grn_productDes?supplier=2372&model=KSP-851&industry=BI


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Ja das siehst du richtig!!!
> Damit hast du das vollllllgefederte Rad
> Hab meine ganz "zu" gedreht und dann federt da bei 70 Kg nix mehr....ausser du landest mit no feed
> 
> ...



Erinnere mich drann das ich mir des beim nächsten mal bei dir anschau. 

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Erinnere mich drann das ich mir des beim nächsten mal bei dir anschau.
> 
> G.



Sowas mach i ned.....will doch mit dem billigteil nicht angeben.


----------



## Scott-y (7. April 2008)

Ob Unsinn oder nicht liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters!  
Vor 20 Jahren hatte noch nicht gelebt oder eure Fensterheber gekurbelt ( wer brauch schon E-Heber),rechter Außenspiegel..... Blödsinn, man kann sich doch umdrehen,Interwallschaltnug am Scheibenwischer gar Regensensor..man kann doch selben sehen wann die Scheibe nass ist.. und , und, und. 
Ich sehen das so: Für Befürworter ( wie ICH) eine Alternative zum läßtigen Anhalten, auch wenn 75mm mir auch nicht immer reichen. 
Für Gegner: Je größer dieser Beitrag wird, um so mehr treibt ihr Intressierte hier rein und lasst sie zu Käufern werden. Bis sich das Ganze zu einem: ,,Must have" ( Muß ich haben) entwickelt.


----------



## ibislover (7. April 2008)

und für alle die sich noch nicht so lange mit mountainbikes beschäftigen, hier mal die "urversion" der verstellbaren sattelstütze, der Hite Rite. Greg Herbold hat sowas sogar an seinem Turner Highline!  


...


----------



## franzam (7. April 2008)

ach, hab 2 Maverick Speedball zuviel. Nagelneu mit Remotelever/Lenkerhebel,
30.9mm Durchmesser. Mit Shims auch für andere Durchmesser nutzbar.
Preis Verhandlungssache
Wenn wer interesse hat -> pm


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> und für alle die sich noch nicht so lange mit mountainbikes beschäftigen, hier mal die "urversion" der verstellbaren sattelstütze, der Hite Rite. Greg Herbold hat sowas sogar an seinem Turner Highline!
> 
> 
> ...



des ding versteh ich nicht


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. April 2008)

Hm.....Feder unten in die Klemme und oberen Halter der Feder an die Stütze.
Wennst dann aufmachst drückts die Feder zusammen beim runterdrücken.
Wieder auf und Sattel entlasten....sollte sie in die obere Lage "gleiten".
So brauchst nicht ständig die richtige Höhe suchen......vom Prinzip genial.

brauchts aber ne echt leichtgängige Sattelstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (8. April 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> ach, hab 2 Maverick Speedball zuviel. Nagelneu mit Remotelever/Lenkerhebel,
> 30.9mm Durchmesser. Mit Shims auch für andere Durchmesser nutzbar.
> Preis Verhandlungssache
> Wenn wer interesse hat -> pm



Du hast eindeutig zu viel Geld.......ich schick dir meine Kontodaten per PN


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> des ding versteh ich nicht



Die Antwort paßt zu deinem Benutzerbild 

@Franzam: Gabs da wohl mal 3 zum Preis von 0.9??


Und hat zufällig jemand einen Lenkerhebel für rechts für die GD zu verkaufen?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Antwort paßt zu deinem Benutzerbild
> 
> @Franzam: Gabs da wohl mal 3 zum Preis von 0.9??
> 
> ...



Man muss nicht alles vestehen.
Jetzt hab ichs aber auch kapiert. Naja mechaniker  

Achja und ich such nen hebel für rechts für die Gravitiy Dropper !!! 

@ jörg ich würde dir meinen für links verkaufen


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2008)

Schon geändert......war noch so früh 

G.


----------



## silberfische (8. April 2008)

So, jetzt muss ich mal wieder meinen Senf dazu geben. Ende 2006 hatte ich gepostet, dass ich mir definitiv auch so eine Stütze kaufen werden (Das war auf Seite 4... wo ich doch gleich noch nen fetten Tippfehler von mir entdeckt habe... auch als Franke weiß ich, dass man Lenker mit "k" schreibt ).
Bis jetzt fahre ich immer noch nicht mit einer verstellbaren Stütze, da ich das Geld, welches ich fürs Bike übrig gebracht habe zwischenzeitlich in ein neues Hardtail gesteckt habe. Auch eine neue Gabel fürs ERT war nötig usw. usw...
Aber jetzt ist sie bestellt  . 

Ich habe lange überlegt, ob die 75mm der Joplin  reichen. Denn wenn ich mir die Zeit genommen hatte, die Sattelstütze zu versenken, waren das immer mehr als 75mm. Gestern hab ich dann mal die Sattelstütze auf meinen Hausrunden um 75mm abgesenkt (natürlich nur bergab  ) und ich würde sagen, das hat überall gereicht (ok, ich hab ein paar Kicker umfahren, die die Kulmbacher DH-ler auf meinem Lieblingstrail geschaufelt haben).
Ich hab die Joplin nicht mit der Fernbedienung bestellt, denn ich glaube, dass ich für den Griff zwischen die Beine grade noch die Zeit hab  . 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## franzam (8. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Antwort paßt zu deinem Benutzerbild
> 
> @Franzam: Gabs da wohl mal 3 zum Preis von 0.9??
> 
> ...



tia, ein paar für mich und die Freundin gekauft und dann noch 2 zum Burzeltag bekommen.
Hab aber zuwenig passende Räder ..und am Renner brauch ich sie nicht unbedingt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Robin (8. April 2008)

Was willste mir so einem Schrott? Das ist noch viel zu zerbrechlich und unstabiel , denn hinerher sinkt dir das teil ab oder son Zeug ! Am besten sollte man erst bei den stinknormalen sattelstützen bleiben !! In ein paar jahren kann ich mir vorstellen , dass die Dinger dann halten und altagstauglicher sind !!


----------



## axl65 (8. April 2008)

Der Robin schrieb:


> Was willste mir so einem Schrott? Das ist noch viel zu zerbrechlich und unstabiel , denn hinerher sinkt dir das teil ab oder son Zeug ! Am besten sollte man erst bei den stinknormalen sattelstützen bleiben !! In ein paar jahren kann ich mir vorstellen , dass die Dinger dann halten und altagstauglicher sind !!




Genau!
Und Du solltest das gesparte Geld in einen Duden investieren!

axl


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2008)

G.


----------



## silberfische (8. April 2008)

Der Robin schrieb:


> Was willste mir so einem Schrott? Das ist noch viel zu zerbrechlich und unstabiel , denn hinerher sinkt dir das teil ab oder son Zeug ! Am besten sollte man erst bei den stinknormalen sattelstützen bleiben !! In ein paar jahren kann ich mir vorstellen , dass die Dinger dann halten und altagstauglicher sind !!



Tja, aber wenn niemand das Risiko eingeht, Teile zu kaufen, die evtl. kaputt gehen könnten, würdest du heute garantiert nicht mit Federgabel fahren. Mal davon abgesehen, dass Federgabel heute immer noch kaputt gehen...
Also ich hab es nicht bereut, dass ich mir damals die Manitou II gekauft habe...

Denk mal drüber nach, es zwingt dich ja niemand, eine solche Sattelstütze zu kaufen  

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Schreiner (8. April 2008)

Der Robin schrieb:


> Was willste mir so einem Schrott? Das ist noch viel zu zerbrechlich und unstabiel , denn hinerher sinkt dir das teil ab oder son Zeug ! Am besten sollte man erst bei den stinknormalen sattelstützen bleiben !! In ein paar jahren kann ich mir vorstellen , dass die Dinger dann halten und altagstauglicher sind !!




ich bereue keinen cent, das einzige was ich jetzt anders machen würde, ich würde meine Sattelstütze sofort ohne viel nachdenken kaufen, aber nicht bei Fielmann


----------



## franzam (8. April 2008)

Schreiner schrieb:


> ich bereue keinen cent, das einzige was ich jetzt anders machen würde, ich würde meine Sattelstütze sofort ohne viel nachdenken kaufen, aber nicht bei Fielmann


 
Ja stimmt, 
zuerst war ich auch skeptisch, aber als ich der einzige war der immer stehen bleiben mußte zum Sattel rein, Sattel raus, Sattel rein etc... hab ich mir die Teile auch geholt. Und es ist die Sache wert


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. April 2008)

@Robin

hast schon eine gefahren?         Glaub ich nicht!

Aber der Freund von nem Bekannten sein Bruder kennt einen und den sein Schwager der hatte die mal und die ist ihm abgebrochen wie er vom Bordstein gefallen ist.


----------



## Schreiner (8. April 2008)

@ franzam, bei mir is es anders, ich bin der einzige der nicht mehr stehen bleiben muss


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2008)

Schreiner schrieb:


> @ franzam, bei mir is es anders, ich bin der einzige der nicht mehr stehen bleiben muss



Der war ich auch mal.

G.


----------



## Schreiner (8. April 2008)

Die ersten denken schon drüber nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (10. April 2008)

Pittus schrieb:


> 97kg  athletisch nackend  und 'ne Maverick Speedball (Crank Brothers Joplin) in 31,4 seit einen 1/2 Jahr ohne Probleme verbaut.
> 
> gruß Pitt



Hallo,
bist Du sicher, dass es die Stütze in 31.4 gibt??
Ich meine es gibt die nur 31.6 und 30.9???

Übrigens gibt es im Ausland schon ein neues GD Model mit 10cm  Absenkung.
Hat jemand schon einen deutschen Händler gefunden??
Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass erst die Alten (und zwar auf dem deutschen Markt! ) verscherbelt werden müssen.

Da ich einen Durchmesser 31.4 habe kommt leider nur die GD in Frage, es sei denn Pitt hat recht und die Joplin gibts auch in 31.4.
Oder gibt es inzwischen einen Shim von 30.9 auf 31.4???

Gruß Tom


----------



## silberfische (10. April 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> ...Da ich einen Durchmesser 31.4 habe kommt leider nur die GD in Frage, es sei denn Pitt hat recht und die Joplin gibts auch in 31.4.
> Oder gibt es inzwischen einen Shim von 30.9 auf 31.4???...


Hallo Tom,

ich bräuchte auch eine 31.4er Stütze und hab mir jetzt die 31,6er bestellt. Shims mit einer Wandstärke von 0,25mm (von 30,9 auf 31,4) halte ich für kritisch (oder besser gesagt nicht so toll). Ich reibe lieber den Rahmen auf 31,6mm auf.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Kistenbiker (10. April 2008)

silberfische schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> ich bräuchte auch eine 31.4er Stütze und hab mir jetzt die 31,6er bestellt. Shims mit einer Wandstärke von 0,25mm (von 30,9 auf 31,4) halte ich für kritisch (oder besser gesagt nicht so toll). Ich reibe lieber den Rahmen auf 31,6mm auf.
> 
> ...




Hoffe du hast selber das Werkzeug...bei uns in der Gegend macht das keiner.
Haben zwar alle das Werkzeug aber 26,8 auf 27,2 waren allen zu riskant.

@ Barbie
Frag mal den Jörg / Stefan die haben die GD mit 10 cm!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2008)

Wir haben die direkt aus Amerikanien bestellt, vom Wayn 

G.


----------



## Barbie SHG (10. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wir haben die direkt aus Amerikanien bestellt, vom Wayn
> 
> G.



Aloah nochmal,
mir ist das mit den Importen zu riskant (wegen evtl. Garantieansprüche).
Ich stelle mir gerade mal vor, wenn ich mit vollem Gewicht bei ner Abfahrt (natürlich unbeabsichtigt!!!) in den Sattel knalle (hält das die Mechanik aus??).
Da die Teile nicht billig sind, warte ich zur Not noch ein weiteres Jahr. 
Mein Händler vor Ort hat bei SQ Lab (Vertrieb GD Deutschland) angefragt. Dort gibts nur die alte GD.
@Silberfische: Kannst ja mal berichten ob alles geklappt hat.
Gruß Tom


----------



## ibislover (10. April 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Aloah nochmal,
> mir ist das mit den Importen zu riskant (wegen evtl. Garantieansprüche).
> Ich stelle mir gerade mal vor, wenn ich mit vollem Gewicht bei ner Abfahrt (natürlich unbeabsichtigt!!!) in den Sattel knalle (hält das die Mechanik aus??).
> Da die Teile nicht billig sind, warte ich zur Not noch ein weiteres Jahr.
> ...


wenn der sattel unten ist auf alle fälle.
und wo liegt das prob mit der garantie? du musst nur eine etwas längere versandzeit einkalkulieren sollte es mal probleme geben, sonst nix.


...


----------



## silberfische (10. April 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Hoffe du hast selber das Werkzeug...bei uns in der Gegend macht das keiner.
> Haben zwar alle das Werkzeug aber 26,8 auf 27,2 waren allen zu riskant.


Ich habs nicht, aber ich kenne jemanden  .



Barbie SHG schrieb:


> [email protected]: Kannst ja mal berichten ob alles geklappt hat...


Da sehe ich kein Problem, aber ich werde berichten.
Allerdings mache ich mir gerade über was anderes Gedanken... nachdem ich heute ne Runde gedreht habe, hab ich mir überlegt, ob es nicht besser gewesen wäre, die Stütze mit Remotebedienung zu bestellen  ... könnte mir auch ein paar Situationen vorstellen, wo ein Remotehebel nicht schlecht wäre...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## franzam (10. April 2008)

silberfische schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht, aber ich kenne jemanden  .
> 
> Da sehe ich kein Problem, aber ich werde berichten.
> Allerdings mache ich mir gerade über was anderes Gedanken... nachdem ich heute ne Runde gedreht habe, hab ich mir überlegt, ob es nicht besser gewesen wäre, die Stütze mit Remotebedienung zu bestellen  ... könnte mir auch ein paar Situationen vorstellen, wo ein Remotehebel nicht schlecht wäre...
> ...



Nur mit Remote, alles andere ist müßig -wenn du auf irgendeiner Öddelpiste die Hände am Lenker haben solltest und gleichzeitig zwischen den Beinen kramen...


----------



## psychof (10. April 2008)

So, heute ist meine Joplin 31.6mm (ohne Remote, hab schon genug Hebel am Lenker) angekommen. Hab sie gleich auf einer einstündigen Ausfahrt getestet.  Hier meine ersten Eindrücke:


Sieht hochwertig aus, gut verarbeitet, nett verpackt.
Klemmung erlaubt sehr einfache Sattelmontage, hat auch gut gehalten. Langzeiterfahrung fehlt noch. 
Seitliches Spiel ist leicht vorhanden und man bemerkt es auch beim Fahren. Aber nur wenn man sich drauf konzentriert und auf dem Sattel hin und her rutscht. Stört nicht. 
Sehr einfache Bedienung, ein schneller Griff und es geht auf oder ab.
75mm Absenkung reichen vollkommen aus. Ist die Stütze ganz unten, kann man eh nicht mehr richtig im Sitzen radln, geht fast nur noch stehend.

Freue mich schon drauf, das Ding bei einer richtigen Tour in den Alpen zu testen. Werd sie aber noch kürzen, da ich nicht die volle Länge brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silberfische (10. April 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Nur mit Remote, alles andere ist müßig -wenn du auf irgendeiner Öddelpiste die Hände am Lenker haben solltest und gleichzeitig zwischen den Beinen kramen...


Ich glaube spätestens wenn es mich das erste mal vom Bike geschmissen hat, werde ich auf Remote umbauen.


----------



## Kistenbiker (11. April 2008)

silberfische schrieb:


> Ich glaube spätestens wenn es mich das erste vom Bike geschmissen hat, werde ich auf Remote umbauen.



Nur die harten kommen in den Garten  

Remote ....so a schmarrn.....hab i ned.... also is Käse [sarkas-mod-off]

 will i auch


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> will i auch



Hab ja beides 

Und bin wieder weg von der Lenkerhebelbedienung.
Hat natürlich Vorteile, aber des zusätzliche Kabelzeugs hat mir so garnet zugesagt.
Für Langstreckenbergabrennen kommts natürlich drann, keine Frage , aber auf Tour nur ein Gimmick des net unbedingt nötig ist, bzw. eine reine persönliche Geschmackssache ist.

Bin letztlich versehentlich (weil man hält ja jetzt nimmer an ) in eine steile Steinplatte reingefahren und hab da erst gemerkt das der Sattel noch oben ist...und selbst da hab ich sie noch runtergebracht.
Reine Übungssache 

Ist wie beim Basejumpen, die haben ja auch keinen Remotehebel zum Öffnen in der Hand, sondern die Handbewegung genau einstudiert. 

G.


----------



## T.V. (11. April 2008)

silberfische schrieb:


> Ich glaube spätestens wenn es mich das erste mal vom Bike geschmissen hat, werde ich auf Remote umbauen.



Habe eine Speedball ohne Remote. Am Anfang muß man sich dran gewöhnen, daß man die Stütze während der Fahrt verstellen kann. Nach einer Weile wird der Griff zwischen die Beine zum Automatismus.  Geht auch in technischem Gelände gut. Bin ganz froh kein zusätzliches Gedöns wie Kabel und Hebel am Rad zu haben.

Habe mich lange gesträubt aufgrund des Preises. Die Stützen sind aber wirklich ein Knaller was Funktion und Erweiterung des Einsatzbereiches angeht.


----------



## Kistenbiker (11. April 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab ja beides
> 
> 
> G.



Pff... Angeber


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2008)

Hehe 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lala999 (11. April 2008)

hmm...Hab mich jetzt fast zur Joplin L durchgerungen, da hebt bike-mailorder den preis von 179,- auf 219,- an  

Hat jemand nen noch nen aktuellen Tip, auch US Versand. Danke.

Oder doch warten bis die Konkurrenz wachwird?


----------



## Kistenbiker (11. April 2008)

lala999 schrieb:


> hmm...Hab mich jetzt fast zur Joplin L durchgerungen, da hebt bike-mailorder den preis von 179,- auf 219,- an
> 
> Hat jemand nen noch nen aktuellen Tip, auch US Versand. Danke.
> 
> Oder doch warten bis die Konkurrenz wachwird?



Wennst dich schon durchgerungen hast......kaufen   

wirst es nicht bereuen.

Hab zwar nur so ein Billigteil aber alleine die Funktion ist genial. 
und sollte die mal den Löffel abgeben kommt wieder eine dran!!!!


----------



## robby_wood (11. April 2008)

Actionsport 188,- allerdings zuzüglich Versand


----------



## silberfische (11. April 2008)

Bike-Components (http://bike-components.de/catalog/S...emote?osCsid=b68f96a5351f68fe0d4982d60a902d93) fÃ¼r 185â¬ + 2â¬ Versand.


----------



## psychof (11. April 2008)

lala999 schrieb:


> hmm...Hab mich jetzt fast zur Joplin L durchgerungen, da hebt bike-mailorder den preis von 179,- auf 219,- an



Hehe... da hatte ich ja richtig Glück! Hab sie bike-mailorder noch für 179,- bekommen, war innerhalb von 3 Tagen da! Aber wenn man sich so umschaut, hat sie jetzt schon wieder niemand auf Lager, zumindest die 31.6er. Gingen wohl weg wie die warmen Semmeln!!!


----------



## franzam (11. April 2008)

lala999 schrieb:


> hmm...Hab mich jetzt fast zur Joplin L durchgerungen, da hebt bike-mailorder den preis von 179,- auf 219,- an
> 
> Hat jemand nen noch nen aktuellen Tip, auch US Versand. Danke.
> 
> Oder doch warten bis die Konkurrenz wachwird?



Hab immer noch Maverick Speedball R /Joplin R(also mit Lenkerhebel) abzugeben. Durchmesser 30,9mm
Preis incl. Versand um die 190â¬ VB. Ladenpreis normal so um die 240â¬!


----------



## Kistenbiker (12. April 2008)

psychof schrieb:


> Hehe... da hatte ich ja richtig Glück! Hab sie bike-mailorder noch für 179,- bekommen, war innerhalb von 3 Tagen da! Aber wenn man sich so umschaut, hat sie jetzt schon wieder niemand auf Lager, zumindest die 31.6er. Gingen wohl weg wie die warmen Semmeln!!!



Komisch 3 Tage .....habe meine Bremshebel am 29.03 bestellt ....warte noch  

@Franzam

wennst noch eine in 27,2 hättest     würd i bei mir auf Lager legen.


----------



## norman68 (12. April 2008)

Moin,

gibt es einen Gewichtsbeschränkung was man wiegen darf bei der Joplin?


----------



## biker-wug (13. April 2008)

Hi Norman, 

hab gerade mal die Beschreibung meiner Maverick durchgeschaut, da finde ich nix drin. Glaub also nicht, dass es da ne Beschränkung gibt!


----------



## franzam (15. April 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Komisch 3 Tage .....habe meine Bremshebel am 29.03 bestellt ....warte noch
> 
> @Franzam
> 
> wennst noch eine in 27,2 hättest     würd i bei mir auf Lager legen.



leider hab ich nur die Maße für die Specialized - 30.9.
selbst mein Vater fährt jetzt eine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (15. April 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bist Du sicher, dass es die Stütze in 31.4 gibt??
> Ich meine es gibt die nur 31.6 und 30.9???
> 
> ...



Es passt der USE Shim von 27,2 auf 27,8! Allerdings würd ich das nur bei Alurahmen machen. Bei leichten Carbonrähmchen ist der SChlitz dann etwas zu breit.


----------



## silberfische (16. April 2008)

So, die Joplin ist gestern gekommen  .
Die Reibahle bekomme ich noch diese Woche, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass ich am Wochenende mal zum ausgiebigen Testen komme.

Was mich allerdings etwas Wundert, dass die Stütze von selbst wieder ca. 2cm ausfährt, wenn man sie komplett eingefahren hat. Wenn der Sattel dann belastet wird, geht die Stütze wieder zurück an die Position, an der man den Hebel los gelassen hat... ich hoffe mal, das stört nicht...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## T.V. (16. April 2008)

silberfische schrieb:


> So, die Joplin ist gestern gekommen  .
> Die Reibahle bekomme ich noch diese Woche, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass ich am Wochenende mal zum ausgiebigen Testen komme.
> 
> Was mich allerdings etwas Wundert, dass die Stütze von selbst wieder ca. 2cm ausfährt, wenn man sie komplett eingefahren hat. Wenn der Sattel dann belastet wird, geht die Stütze wieder zurück an die Position, an der man den Hebel los gelassen hat... ich hoffe mal, das stört nicht...
> ...



Moin,

habe eine Maverik aber die sollte baugleich sein. Das "selber wieder ausfahren" liegt an der neuen Dichtung (Schmutzabstreifer). Fahr die Stütze runter und Schraube von Hand die "Überwurfmutter mit dem Abstreifer" auf. Mußt nicht abschrauben. Dann entweicht die Luft und die Stütze bleibt unten. Dann wieder festschrauben. Bei Maverik war eine sehr gute Beschreibung dabei, auch bzgl. Wartung. Bei CB nicht?


----------



## silberfische (17. April 2008)

T.V. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe eine Maverik aber die sollte baugleich sein. Das "selber wieder ausfahren" liegt an der neuen Dichtung (Schmutzabstreifer). Fahr die Stütze runter und Schraube von Hand die "Überwurfmutter mit dem Abstreifer" auf. Mußt nicht abschrauben. Dann entweicht die Luft und die Stütze bleibt unten. Dann wieder festschrauben. Bei Maverik war eine sehr gute Beschreibung dabei, auch bzgl. Wartung. Bei CB nicht?



Ich war bis jetzt nur zu faul, die Anleitung zu lesen .
Auch bei der Joplin steht die "Problem"-Lösung in der Anleitung (hab sie gerade mal gelesen). Bei der Joplin ist die Anleitung allerdings nur in Englisch dabei, aber Englisch -> Deutsch krieg ich gerade noch hin .

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## silberfische (17. April 2008)

So, die Stütze ist montiert .
Wegen dem Ausreiben des Rahmens von 31,4 auf 31,6 habe ich mir ja vorher schon kaum Gedanken gemacht (den 2 Zehntel werden den Rahmen schon nicht so sehr schwächen), aber jetzt im Nachhinein betrachtet muss ich sagen, dass es bei dem Ghost Rahmen überhaupt ein Witz war sich darum Gedanken zu machen.
- Bei den ersten 0,1mm wurden sowieso nur in den oberen 4-5cm Material weggenommen.
- Bei den zweiten 0,1mm hat sich der Bereich in dem Material weggenommen wurde immerhin auf ca. 10cm erweitert... Da frage ich mich nur, warum beim ERT die Stütze so weit in den Rahmen reichen soll (ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, aber ich glaube es waren über 10cm), wenn sie dann sowieso nicht am Rahmen anliegt...

Da ich jetzt gerade fertig geworden bin, hab ich nur mal im Stand getestet. Bis auf die 2-3mm Spiel (die anscheinend jeder hat) macht die Stütze einen sehr guten Eindruck. Leider werde ich voraussichtlich erst am Sonntag zum testen kommen  .

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Vince Vega (18. April 2008)

@lala999


> hmm...Hab mich jetzt fast zur Joplin L durchgerungen, da hebt bike-mailorder den preis von 179,- auf 219,- an
> 
> Hat jemand nen noch nen aktuellen Tip, auch US Versand. Danke.
> 
> Oder doch warten bis die Konkurrenz wachwird?



Schau mal bei chainreactioncycles.com nach. Hab meine von dort 175 Euronen  billiger hab ich sie nirgends gefunden. (Preise variieren je nach Pfundkurs)..momentan 177.- für die Speedball.

Topteil übrigends.


----------



## lala999 (18. April 2008)

Danke Vince, aber ist bei chainreaction ausverkauft, alle anderen shops haben die 31,6mm/L auf 219,- angehoben.  


Angebot - Nachfrage  

Werde noch warten....Preis passt nicht zum Euro-Dollar Kurs.


----------



## Waldschleicher (18. April 2008)

silberfische schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich nur, warum beim ERT die Stütze so weit in den Rahmen reichen soll (ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, aber ich glaube es waren über 10cm), wenn sie dann sowieso nicht am Rahmen anliegt...



Wenn du mit dem Hintern schwungvoll drauf krachst, dann liegt das auch unterhalb der 10cm an.  Dürfte bei vielen Rahmen so sein...


----------



## silberfische (18. April 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Wenn du mit dem Hintern schwungvoll drauf krachst, dann liegt das auch unterhalb der 10cm an.  Dürfte bei vielen Rahmen so sein...


Ja, so sieht meine Alte Stütze auch aus (ursprünglich schwarz). Im Bereich der Klemmung ist sie schon relativ silber und am Ende der Stütze genau so (natürlich nur vorne, da wo die Stütze halt dann am Rahmen "anschlägt".

Gruß
Stefan

P.S. Auch wenn das bei vielen Rahmen so sein wird, ich finde das "suboptimal".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es eigentlich mit den offiziellen Gewichtsfreigabe aus. Die Gravity-Sattelstützen sind laut SQ-Lab nur bis 100kg freigegeben. Fährt hier jemand mit einer rum und wiegt mehr als 100kg? Ich wiege mit allem Krims/Krams so 120kg Bikefertig. Verträgt die Maverik/Joplin mehr? oder ist da auch schluss? Aushalten und robust muss es ja schon sein.

Über Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten aus der selben Kampfklasse wäre ich froh.


----------



## luki37 (21. April 2008)

Bin seit einiger Zeit die Gravity Dropper am testen, war ursprünglich skeptisch und hab mich nur dazu verleiten lassen weil mir ein Kollege versichert hat dass das Teil bei ihm die letzten 3 Jahre ohne Probleme funktioniert hat.

Unterdessen bin ich mit dem Ding. Technische rauf/runter-Trails machen richtig Spass, das Verstellen funktioniert superschnell und problemlos! Klar spart man theoretisch nur ein paar Sekunden gegenüber dem Absteigen und Verstellen, in der Praxis stellt man den Sattel jedoch auch dort runter wo es nicht unbedingt notwendig wäre, was einfach mehr Spass bringt. Und darum geht es doch schlussendlich...

Nie mehr ohne!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (24. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal bei SQ-Lab (Gravity) und Crankbrothers (Joplin) nachgefragt, wie es sich mit der Gewichtsfreigabe verhält:

Gravity Dropper/Descender ist nur bis 100kg freigegeben. Darüber hinaus erlischt die Garantie
Crankbrothers Joplin hat keinerlei Gewichtsbeschränkung


----------



## silberfische (25. April 2008)

luki37 schrieb:


> ...Unterdessen bin ich mit dem Ding.


nicht nur du  (auch wenn ich die Joplin hab).




luki37 schrieb:


> ...Nie mehr ohne!


Nur was machen wir dann, wenn die Stütze mal kaputt gehen sollte  ...dann ist nix mehr mit Biken  .

Übrigens waren meine Bedenken wegen "Remote" oder "nicht Remote" umsonst. Der Hebel unterm Sattel funktioniert 1A. Da brauche ich wirklich keine Fernbedienung dazu  .

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (26. April 2008)

Gibt's die Joplin oder Maverick (ohne Remotehebel) schon irgendwo günstiger als 200 EUR? Selbst bei Ebay gibt's keine Schnäppchen.


----------



## ibislover (26. April 2008)

sucht doch mal selber, anstatt den thread mit euren schnäppchengesuchen zuzumüllen!
wem ein teil mit so einem imensen plus an fahrfreude keine 200 euronen wert ist, der braucht es auch nicht wirklich. 

geht jetzt seine AMP auführen....


...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (26. April 2008)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Gibt's die Joplin oder Maverick (ohne Remotehebel) schon irgendwo günstiger als 200 EUR? Selbst bei Ebay gibt's keine Schnäppchen.




Dann hast aber bei Ebay nicht richtig geschaut. Dort stehen sogar welche für 199 Dollar drin sind dann ca. 130 Euro.


----------



## forcierer (26. April 2008)

hat jemand schon die neue von kindshock? 
12cm verstellbereich hört sich vielversprechend an! 
und der preis auch 
http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/15418.html


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (26. April 2008)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> anbei die folgenden Antworten von *Kindshock*:
> _Dear Traut,
> ...



Das wird dann wohl die sein, von der Wiener Bike Parts gesprochen hat. Denn die ursprüngliche Sattelstütze "Kindshock cobra i950" ist ja angeblich erst ab 2009 lieferbar. Aber ich möchte hier nicht der Betatester sein. Dann lieber 200 EUR ausgeben (ohne Schnäppchensuche, gell ibislover ) und was bekanntes (und vielleicht schon bewährtes) kaufen. Allerdings ist die Gewichtsbeschränkung _*"maximales Fahrergewicht ca. 95 kg"*/I] wieder nichts für mich._


----------



## silberfische (30. April 2008)

So, meine Joplin hat am Wocheende auch einen heftigen Abflug überlebt.
Als ich das Bike wieder aufgehoben habe, stand erst mal der Sattel quer  (da hab ich schon das Schlimmste befürchtet). Allerdings hatte sich die Stütze im Rahmen gedreht (eigentlich dachte ich, sie wäre fest). 
Dazu kam dann noch, dass der Sattel in keinster Art und Weise mehr fest war (also fahren war unmöglich). Nachdem ich die Sattelklemmung wieder festgezogen hatte, war alles wieder OK  . Beschädigungen hab ich jetzt nicht gesehen, allerdings habe ich Sattelklemmung nicht zerlegt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## stinkyrider (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, bin fleißiger Mitleser und jetzt auch Besitzer einer Speedball R. Hab sie heute das erste mal ausgeführt und dabei is mir aufgefallen, dass sie sich echt schwer tut, den letzten Zentimeter auszufahren. Habt ihr da ne Idee?

Danke


----------



## Der böse Wolf (2. Mai 2008)

Guck mal, ob Du den Schnellspanner zu stark angeknallt hast. Bei mir läuft die Stütze dann auch nicht sauber.

Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## psychof (2. Mai 2008)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Gibt's die Joplin oder Maverick (ohne Remotehebel) schon irgendwo günstiger als 200 EUR? Selbst bei Ebay gibt's keine Schnäppchen.



Bike-Components haben sie grad für 189,- drinnen. Würde schnell zuschlagen, da die Preise momentan dauernd rauf-runter gehen. Entweder die anderen ziehen nach und bieten sie auch für 189,- an (viele bieten ja "lowest price" Garantie), oder BC wird wieder teurer.


----------



## Schreiner (2. Mai 2008)

Was macht Ihr um die Klemmkraft der speedball zu erhöhen. auf ruppigen trails die im sitzen pedallierend gefahren werden verstellt sich nervig oft mein sattel. Mit wieviel NM zieht Ihr den Sattel an?


----------



## silberfische (3. Mai 2008)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Was macht Ihr um die Klemmkraft der speedball zu erhöhen. auf ruppigen trails die im sitzen pedallierend gefahren werden verstellt sich nervig oft mein sattel. Mit wieviel NM zieht Ihr den Sattel an?



Ich hab sie so fest gezogen, dass der Sattel hält (was interessieren mich da die NM-Angaben).
Du solltest allerdings aufhören, bevor die Schraube abreist  .

Gruß
Stefan

Edit: Mir ist gerade noch was aufgefallen, als ich mein Bike ausnahmsweise mal geputzt habe. Die Dichtung an der Joplin taugt meiner Meinung nach nicht sonderlich viel, nachdem ich jetzt vielleicht 4-5x im Schlamm mit der Stütze gefahren bin (natürlich hab ich sie da auch versenkt), hat sich schon einiges an Dreck durch die Dichtung durch gemogelt.


----------



## Flash1986 (3. Mai 2008)

Der Sattel wird so stark angezogen, dass man meint "gleich ist die schraube ab" - dann noch ein bischen mehr und das Ding hält einigermaßen.
Drehmoment kann ich dir da leider keines sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragetty (3. Mai 2008)

_was macht Ihr um die klemmkraft der speedball zu erhöhen?_

die sattelstreben anrauen oder z.b. carbon montage paste anwenden, und der klemmbereich sollte nicht zu nah an einer verbogenen stelle der sattelstrebe sein.

ansonsten schön anziehen  

ragetty


----------



## Doc Hollyday (4. Mai 2008)

Fahre seit einiger Zeit die Gravity mit Lenkerhebel. Für jemand der zügig im Gelände unterwegs ist und Spaß hat am Grenzbereich ausloten und single trail surfen das beste Produkt seit der Federgabel. Für mein 27,2 Sitzrohr gabs nur die Gravity obwohl mir die Maverick / Crank besser gefallen hätte. Für Touren ohne Eile reicht sicher die mit Hebel oder Knop an der Sütze, ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit gehts nur noch mit dem Hebel vom Lenker aus, man will ja den Schwung nicht verlieren und da ists oft mal etwas haarig noch die Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen wenn der nächste Wurzelteppich schon daliegt. Hab sie übrigens vom Händler bestellen lassen und den dann auf 270,-- runtergehandelt. Wäre zwar direkt in USA evtl. billiger gewesen aber der ganze Heckmeck zu stressig.
Der Spaßgewinn ist ohnehin unbezahlbar.


----------



## stinkyrider (18. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammena, mal wieder ein kleines problemchen mit der speedball r.
sie federt nur noch und bleibt nicht mehr oben oder unten.
hatte das bike an der wand hängen, kann das was aus machen?


----------



## lala999 (18. Mai 2008)

Hab mich getraut eine Joplin L in der US Bucht zu kaufen 199,- U$  +24,-U$ Versand

Wurde sofort verschickt. Nach 18 Tagen hatte ich leider nen Brief vom Zollamt zur Abholung / Selbstverzollung.

Ist zu Glück nicht weit und die im Zollamt waren sehr nett, hat 30 Euro gekostet 19% + 4,irgendwas% auf den Warenwert ohne Porto.

Alles zusammen also 175,-Euro kein Schnäppchen, aber man kann auch Glück haben. Übrigens liegt  die derzeitige Bemmessungsgrenze bei 22 Euro ab Dezember 08   150,- Euro. Sagte zumindest die Zolltante.

Es ist schon verrückt an sein Rad 250 gr Zusatzmasse (gegenüber der Syntace P6) zu packen, aber die Joplin macht Spass  

Wer hat seine Joplin schon gekürzt? Bei meiner Grösse wären 60mm möglich, die Ersparnis läge aber nur im max. 15 gr Bereich und der Wiederverkaufswert wäre im Keller.

@stinky: Luft im System lt Anleitung Rändelmutter lösen ,Lift betätigen und Sattel nach unten drücken. Rändelmutter in tiefster Position handfest anziehen.


----------



## psychof (18. Mai 2008)

stinkyrider schrieb:


> hallo zusammena, mal wieder ein kleines problemchen mit der speedball r.
> sie federt nur noch und bleibt nicht mehr oben oder unten.
> hatte das bike an der wand hängen, kann das was aus machen?



Versuch mal bei gezogenem Remote-Hebel die Stütze mit der Hand einige Male den kompletten Verstellbereich ein paarmal raus-rein zu ziehen. Dann sollte sich wieder die "Härte" einstellen. 



lala999 schrieb:


> Wer hat seine Joplin schon gekürzt? Bei meiner Grösse wären 60mm möglich, die Ersparnis läge aber nur im max. 15 gr Bereich und der Wiederverkaufswert wäre im Keller.



Ich hab sie wie maximal erlaubt gekürzt. Aber nicht wegen der Gewichtsersparnis, sondern weils so an meinem Eingelenker (Cube XC Pro) besser aussieht. Ansonsten wäre die Stütze knapp über dem Dämpfer. Ist auch sicherer so. Denn sollte sich der Schnellspanner mal aus Versehen lösen, kann die Stütze nicht mehr auf dem Dämpfer aufsetzen. Wiederkaufswert ist mir egal.


----------



## mät__ (19. Mai 2008)

das teil verkauft ja man eigentlich auch nicht mehr 

Frage: woher bekommt man ne Hülse o.ä. von der kleinen Joplin (30,9mm) auf  31,4mm? Wie habt ihr das gelöst?


----------



## make65 (19. Mai 2008)

Im Radladen! Meiner hat sowas.


----------



## biker-wug (19. Mai 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Im Radladen! Meiner hat sowas.



Welcher Laden ist das, ein Kumpel von mir hat auch 31,4 und möchte die Joplin, aber alle sagen, so kleine Adapter gibt es nicht!!


Schick mir mal ne PN, oder so!!


----------



## dkc-live (19. Mai 2008)

wieviel wiegt das ding?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (19. Mai 2008)

selbstverständlich gibt es einen solchen adapter nicht.
schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass ein entsprechender adapter eine wandstärke von einem viertel mm haben müsste?
das ist etwa das 3-fache einer bierdose, wobei du auch schon deine lösung hast. (bierdosenblech doppelt als shim nutzen)
allerdings würde ich in dem fall eher die 31,6er variante bestellen und im notfall das sitzrohr aufreiben (lassen).
sieht besser aus, ist stabiler und professioneller.


----------



## mät__ (20. Mai 2008)

nein, aufreiben kommt nicht in Frage. Stabiler ist das sicher nicht. Evtl kippelt die Joplin dann etwas mehr, aber bei genügend langer Hülse sollte das auch gehen. Warum solls besser aussehen? Die Hülse muss natürlich komplett im Sattelrohr verschwinden.
Man könnte auch die Joplin abdrehen, wenn die Wandstärke ausreicht.


----------



## ibislover (20. Mai 2008)

irgendwie artet der thread hier zum macgyver-thread für doppel-linkshänder mit mavericks / joplins... 


...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> irgendwie artet der thread hier zum macgyver-thread für doppel-linkshänder mit mavericks / joplins...
> 
> 
> ...



 

G.


----------



## ragetty (21. Mai 2008)

ich hatte mal in den USA foren gelesen, dass die außenwand der Speedball austauschbar ist - d.h. das innenleben sei gleich, alleine die außenwand mache den unterschied aus.

habe gerade eben verglichen - das scheint zu stimmen. 
von der herstellung her würde das auch sinn machen.

ragetty


----------



## Flash1986 (21. Mai 2008)

> nein, aufreiben kommt nicht in Frage. Stabiler ist das sicher nicht. Evtl kippelt die Joplin dann etwas mehr, aber bei genügend langer Hülse sollte das auch gehen. Warum solls besser aussehen? Die Hülse muss natürlich komplett im Sattelrohr verschwinden.
> Man könnte auch die Joplin abdrehen, wenn die Wandstärke ausreicht.



Bevor ich anfangen würde mit Bierdosen zu basteln oder mit ner wackeligen Stütze fahre, würde ich mir den Rahmen aufreiben lassen. Die paar 10tel machen NICHTS aus. Zumal die Stütze, wenn sie drin ist auch wieder stützt. Denke ein Sattelrohr, was ein paar 10tel dünner ist mit einer sehr gut passenden Stütze ist DEUTLICH stabiler als ein Sattelrohr mit originalmaßen und einer wackligen Stütze. - schonmal was von Hebel gehört?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (21. Mai 2008)

Es gibt von USE Shims von 25,0 auf 25,4mm und von 27,2 auf 27,8mm; die passen halbwegs. Meinen Vater hat ne 30,9 Maverick in seinem Ghost (31,6mm) mit Shim ( mußte ich noch etwas nachdrehen ). In meinem Genius fahr ich die 30,9 Speedball mit einer selbstgebauten Hülse:  Plastikrohr mit 2mm Wandung, geschlitzt -passt einwandfrei. 

Übrigens hätte ich noch eine neue Speedball ( 30.9 ) mit Remotekit über


----------



## mät__ (21. Mai 2008)

Flash1986 schrieb:


> Bevor ich anfangen würde mit Bierdosen zu basteln oder mit ner wackeligen Stütze fahre, würde ich mir den Rahmen aufreiben lassen. Die paar 10tel machen NICHTS aus. Zumal die Stütze, wenn sie drin ist auch wieder stützt. Denke ein Sattelrohr, was ein paar 10tel dünner ist mit einer sehr gut passenden Stütze ist DEUTLICH stabiler als ein Sattelrohr mit originalmaßen und einer wackligen Stütze. - schonmal was von Hebel gehört?
> 
> Gruß



1. Man entfernt Material. Sattelstützenrohr wird dünnwandiger - weniger stabil.
2. Die Stütze wackelt nicht mit ner passenden Hülse. 
3. Wo entsteht da eine signifikant größere Hebelwirkung, wenn die Stütze dicker, das Sattelstützenrohr dünner wird?

An die Joplin Besitzer:
Kann jemand mal ein Bild von dem roten Ring an der Joplin machen? Ich würd gern sehen wie das Rot im Inet mit dem Rot in Natura übereinstimmt.
Danke


----------



## Flash1986 (21. Mai 2008)

> 1. Man entfernt Material. Sattelstützenrohr wird dünnwandiger - weniger stabil.
> 2. Die Stütze wackelt nicht mit ner passenden Hülse.
> 3. Wo entsteht da eine signifikant größere Hebelwirkung, wenn die Stütze dicker, das Sattelstützenrohr dünner wird?



Hallo,

1.) Weniger Material heisst sicher weniger stabil. - Aber wenn man sagen wir insgesamt 2/10tel abträgt ändert sich da so gut wie nichts. 
2.) Das Wackeln hat sich auf deine Aussage (Zitat: "evtl. kippelt die Joplin dann etwas mehr") - Kippeln heisst für mich, dass die Stütze nicht auf der kompletten länge fest mit dem Sattelrohr des Rahmens abschließt.
Das bringt mich auch gleich zu 3.) - Wenn die Stütze kippelt (wie Du schon gesagt hast), entsteht ein gewaltiger Hebel. Ums genauer zu sagen, falls man sich das nicht vorstellen kann:
Hebelarm = komplette Stütze, 
Drehpunkt = Klemmung mittels Schelle am Sattelrohr,
Auflagepunkt = ende der Stütze.

- Dann lieber aufreiben lassen. Aber gut, dass ist meine Meinung! 

Zur Farbe kann ich nur sagen, dass folgendes Bild die Farbe nicht trifft
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Geht viel mehr ins Orange. Hatte eine rote Hope Sattelklemme und das "rot" der Joplin (was eher Orange ist) hat sich total gebissen.

Viele Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## mät__ (22. Mai 2008)

Ok, danke! das hilft mir schon weiter, ich hab die Joplin mal im Schaufenster gesehen und da sah das auch so komisch orange aus.


----------



## mät__ (31. Mai 2008)

Ich bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer der Speedball! Ein 1a Teil, geb ich nicht wieder her. Ich hab mir aus 1/10mm Edelstahlblech eine Distanzhülse gebastelt, das hält bombig!


----------



## silberfische (31. Mai 2008)

Also noch mal was zum Aufreiben des Rahmens.
Ich hatte auch eine 31,4er Stütze in meinem Ghost ERT und habe mich dazu entschieden, den Rahmen aufzureiben. Im Endeffekt habe ich ca 0,1mm Durchmesser weggenommen (also 0,05mm Wandstärke) bis die Joplin in 31,6 rein gepasst hat. Wenn dadurch der Rahmen nicht mehr hält, dann würde er sowieso brechen (meine Meinung).

Noch was zur Joplin ansich... von der Klemmung bin ich mittlerweile etwas enttäuscht. Nach meinem Abflug vor ein paar Wochen war der Sattel locker, jedoch habe ich mir nichts weiter dabei gedacht. Sattel wieder festgezogen und gut ist. Allerdings hält jetzt der Satter gar nicht mehr richtig. Man kann zwar noch fahren, aber fest ist er nicht. Bei Belastung vorne oder hinten auf dem Sattel bewegt er sich hoch und runter (besser gesagt, er kippelt an der Klemmung).
Nach genauem betrachten der roten Klemmteile habe ich festgestellt, dass sie an beiden Seiten leicht aufgebogen sind und deshalb nicht mehr richtig klemmen  .
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wo ich neue herbekomme, denn Cosmic kann noch keine Ersatzteile liefern. Ich bin ja auch bereit dafür zu bezahlen (der Sturz war ja selbst verschuldet), aber dass sich die Teile verbiegen finde ich nicht sonderlich toll.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## chris mtb (1. Juni 2008)

Hi,
wo kann ich die Gravity Turbo bestellen. Hab im Netz nichts gefunden.
SQ-Lab hat nur die alte im Programm.
Kann mir jemand ne Adresse nennen?
Wäre super nett.
Danke schon mal
Chris


----------



## darok (6. Juni 2008)

hallo zusammen

habe seit neuestem auch eine Joplin Remote....
cooles teil wenn sie funktionieren täte.....aber eben, meine fährt leider nie komplett aus....die letzten 2cm bleiben immer hängen und auch bis dorthin zappelt sie nur hoch....nach mehrmaligem ein- und ausbauen sowie zerlegen habe ich dann gemerkt dass sie nur dann funzt wenn die rändelschraube oben ganz los ist...sobald ich sie etwas mehr festziehe so bis zur hälfte beginnt sie schon wieder zu stocken...
nun habe ich mal folgendes probiert...habe eine dünne angelschnur zwischen  gummiabstreifer und rohr gezogen und siehe da die stütze funktioniert tadelos....sieht mir danach aus wie wenn die ganze sache zu dicht wäre und beim rausfahren innen ein vakuum ensteht....

weiss da jemand ne lösung? hab mir überlegt unten ein kleines loch  reinzubohren max 1mm, damit müsste es sich dann erledigt haben....allerdings müsste sie ja aber auch ohne solche massnahmen funktionieren.....
besten dank für eure hilfe


----------



## lala999 (6. Juni 2008)

darok schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> hab mir überlegt unten ein kleines loch  reinzubohren max 1mm, damit müsste es sich dann erledigt haben....allerdings müsste sie ja aber auch ohne solche massnahmen funktionieren.....
> besten dank für eure hilfe



Ich helf dir mal:

Du willst in einen nagelneuen Artikel ein Loch bohren?    Weil er nicht richtig funktioniert?   

Du hast doch mit gutem Geld bezahlt? Verlange auch gute Ware !


----------



## darok (6. Juni 2008)

nein, nicht wirklich....deshalb habe ich auch noch keins gebohrt  

aber die buben von crankbrothers habe nicht wirklich ne idee, ausser dass ich sie zurückschicke und sie sie zerlegen.....aber ich würde sie eigentlich jetzt gerne benutzen....und bis ich die wieder zurückhabe.....da will ich gar nicht dran denken....musste mal meinen fox-dämpfer zur rep geben....das hat ja vielleicht gedauert....
plus habe ich das gefühl wenn ich mir die ganzen post's so durchschaue dass viele leute ähnliche probleme haben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darok (7. Juni 2008)

also, problem gelöst....der luftdruck in der stütze war zu tief....offensichtlich  von werk aus...
funktioniert jetzt tadelos..im übrigen kann man die rändelschraube richtig satt von hand anziehen sofern der luftdruck stimmt....
ausserdem ist das manual auf der maverick-seite wesentlich detailierter...
grüsse


----------



## franzam (7. Juni 2008)

Hier sind ein paar Bilder von der Hülse fürs Scott
-nicht gerade schön aber funktioniert einwandfrei 









Einfach ein PVC-Rohr geschlitzt, ein Ende heiß gemacht und breit gedrückt- dann kann sie auch nicht in den Rahmen rutschen

Übrigens, falls wer noch eine neue Speedball mit Remotekit in 30.9 braucht: PM


----------



## Ransom racer (7. Juni 2008)

hallo, 
ich bin mir auch am überlegen ob ich ne maverick verbauen soll.
verfolge nun das thema schon ne weile, doch mus jetzt mal nachfragen wie das den jetzt aussieht mit den sattelklemmen. halten die jetzt oder verstellen sich die immer noch?  
ist bei denen von cb technisch alles gleich(sattelklemme)?
würde mir lieber die maverick kaufen da die über 100.-sfr. billiger ist.


danke für die infos.


----------



## franzam (7. Juni 2008)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich bin mir auch am überlegen ob ich ne maverick verbauen soll.
> verfolge nun das thema schon ne weile, doch mus jetzt mal nachfragen wie das den jetzt aussieht mit den sattelklemmen. halten die jetzt oder verstellen sich die immer noch?
> ist bei denen von cb technisch alles gleich(sattelklemme)?
> ...



Wenn man sie gescheit festzieht halten sie.
Oder aber die Konen mit Loctite zusätzlich sichern-das bringt bei verdrehgefährdeten Verbindungen ( z.B. auch Lenker im Vorbau) immer was  
Wenn man die Joplin in der Hand hat, ist es das gleiche wie die Maverick


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2008)

@Ransom Racer: Hatte bei meiner Mavrik noch nie Probleme mit der Klemmung.
Gibt aber von Maverik mittlerweile stabilere Klemmungen.
Warum die Joplin immernoch die alten hat ist wohl ein Rätsel.
Außerdem ist der Sattelhebel der Joplin anders.......schlechter in der Bedienung meiner Meinung nach.

@Franzam: Bin jetzt übriegens wieder einsatzfähig 

G.


----------



## Ransom racer (7. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Ransom Racer: Hatte bei meiner Mavrik noch nie Probleme mit der Klemmung.
> Gibt aber von Maverik mittlerweile stabilere Klemmungen.
> Warum die Joplin immernoch die alten hat ist wohl ein Rätsel.
> Außerdem ist der Sattelhebel der Joplin anders.......schlechter in der Bedienung meiner Meinung nach.
> ...



danke erstmal 
und wo kriegt man die stabileren klemmungen??


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Ransom Racer: Hatte bei meiner Mavrik noch nie Probleme mit der Klemmung.
> *Gibt aber von Maverik mittlerweile stabilere Klemmungen.
> Warum die Joplin immernoch die alten hat ist wohl ein Rätsel.*
> Außerdem ist der Sattelhebel der Joplin anders.......schlechter in der Bedienung meiner Meinung nach.
> ...



Ich dachte, die C.B. hätten das Patent gekauft und die Maverick Speedball gibt es überhaupt nicht mehr?


----------



## Club64 (8. Juni 2008)

eindeutig flop.

die idee mag bestechend sein, lässig vom lenker aus den sattel zu verstellen. aber die angebotenen sattelstützen sind meiner meinung nach überteuerter andereisdielevorfahrschrott.
nach kurzer zeit wackelig, der sattel hält nicht vernünftig, ausfhren tuts auch nicht mehr von alleine (hatt hier doch fast jeder das gleiche problem), und man muß dauernd daran rumschrauben, damit die funktion einigermasen gegeben ist.
also ehrlich - das reist nicht.

absenken kann ich meine p6 auch so wähend der fahrt und  beim rausziehen muß ich halt kurz absteigen - immer noch besser als dauernd über den 200 + krampf aufzuregen.

meine meinung


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2008)

@Ransom R: Müßte ansich der Händler besorgen können....wenn er will.
Zumindest war des zu Mavrickzeiten so.

@Waldschleicher: Es gibt ja noch welche die älter sind wie 1 Jahr und irgendwer müßte auch ja die Garantieanspüche erfüllen.

@Club64: Kommt ja bald eine neue mit der Optik der Mavrick und der Funktion der GD und des bei 10cm von Specialized.
Wobei ich mich über meine zum Glück noch nie aufregen mußte...puhhh.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Waldschleicher: Es gibt ja noch welche die älter sind wie 1 Jahr und irgendwer müßte auch ja die Garantieanspüche erfüllen.



Schon klar, hier wurde aber gesagt, das es von Maverick eine neuartige Klemmmung gibt. Hört sich nach einer Weiterentwicklung an? 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Club64:* Kommt ja bald eine neue* mit der Optik der Mavrick und der Funktion der GD und des *bei 10cm von Specialized.*
> Wobei ich mich über meine zum Glück noch nie aufregen mußte...puhhh.



  Erzähle, ich bin auch nahe dran mir die Joplin zuzulegen...!


----------



## franzam (8. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Club64: Kommt ja bald eine neue mit der Optik der Mavrick und der Funktion der GD und des bei 10cm von Specialized.
> Wobei ich mich über meine zum Glück noch nie aufregen mußte...puhhh.
> 
> G.



von Specialized? dann aber auch nur in 30.9
 was mir allerdings nichts ausmacht 

ach ja, meine Maverick funzt auch


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2008)

30.9 ist doch perfekt 

@Waldschleicher: Steht doch in der neuen Bike mit der neuen Stütze.
Und die neueren Klemmen hatte ich auch schon in der Hand......sind halt massiver bzw. geschlossen wo sie an der Sattelstrebe anliegen anstatt so filigran.

G.


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 30.9 ist doch perfekt
> 
> @Waldschleicher: Steht doch in der neuen Bike mit der neuen Stütze.
> Und die neueren Klemmen hatte ich auch schon in der Hand......sind halt massiver bzw. geschlossen wo sie an der Sattelstrebe anliegen anstatt so filigran.
> ...



In der Bike, naja, dann kann ich das nicht wissen...


----------



## biker-wug (9. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

fahre ja auch seid September die Speedball, bin auch echt zufrieden, von ein paar nervigen Kleinigkeiten abgesehen, hier und da.

Jetzt meine Frage, planen im Juli eine mehrtägige Dolomiten Rundfahrt, da bin ich derzeit am überlegen ob ich die Speedball daheim lasse.
Mach mir sorgen, dass ich bei einem Defekt die Tour nimmer zuende fahren kann.
Vorteile sehe ich auch keine, da wir eine Truppe von 6 Mann sind, und nur ich ne Speedball und einer eine GD hat.

Was meint ihr, mache ich mir zuviel Sorgen wegen eines Defekts?

Oder andersrum gefragt, wer ist mit der Speedball schon mal nen AlpenX gefahren?


----------



## MTBnoob (9. Juni 2008)

Steck dir doch ne normale in/an den Rucksack?
Der Luxus im Fall dass sie funktioniert wäre mir das Mehrgewicht wert, und wenn sie nicht funktioniert, hast Ersatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (9. Juni 2008)

So ein Luxus finde ich ist es in den Bergen nicht, wenn nach rund 1000hm bergauf ein Downhill mit 1000hm kommt, hab ich ja eigentlich die Zeit, vor allem wir sind ja mehr, sprich 4 verstellen eh manuell. 
Hat schon jemand mal so einen Defekt gehabt, das sie nicht mehr zum weiterfahren zu gebrauchen war??
Würde mich interessieren.

2. Stütze in den Rucksack ist mir zu heftig, fahren eh 7 Tage und haben alles auf den Schultern, da bin ich um jedes Gramm froh, dass ich NICHT dabei hab!


----------



## bergling (9. Juni 2008)

Hi! 

Ich hab noch einmal eine andere Frage: Ich fahre seit kurzem eine Joplin mit Sattelhebel und überlege, eine Lenkerfernbedienung nachzurüsten. Es gibt ja einen Nachrüstsatz, der ist aber teilweise vergriffen und ich hab noch einen Pop-Lock-Hebel rumliegen. Kann ich den da dran bauen, oder sind beim Nachrüstsatz spezielle Teile, die ich brauche? 

Wäre toll, wenn jemand da Bescheid weiss...

Schonmal vielen Dank

bergling


----------



## Schoasdromme (11. Juni 2008)

US. schrieb:


> ...und in zwei Jahren fahrt ihr alle damit rum
> 
> 
> 
> Recht hat er gehabt...


----------



## garbel (12. Juni 2008)

Wo kann man die AMP-Stütze bekommen? Direkt von der Webseite verschicken sie das Teil ja nur nach USA/Kanada und bei Webshops sieht´s auch dünne aus.


----------



## garbel (12. Juni 2008)

Wo kann ma die AMP-Stütze kaufen? Auf der Webseite direkt geht's ja nur in die USA/Kanada und bei Webshops sieht es auch eher dünne aus...


----------



## garbel (12. Juni 2008)

UPS, doppelmoppel (kann man Posts hier nicht löschen?)


----------



## playbike (15. Juni 2008)

Hatte neulich was gelesen das es Probleme hinsichtlich Flite Ti 316 und Joplin/ Speedball gibt. Leider kann ich den thread nicht mehr finden.
 
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## tommek (20. Juni 2008)

Habe nun aus den USA direkt von Gravity-Dropper/ Kimir Seatpost meine GD Descender bekommen.
Bestellung und Bezahlung online per Kreditkarte - Lieferung innerhalb von 8 Tagen - ich habe nur eine Stütze bestellt und das Ganze wurde zollbefreit geliefert.

Ausführung Descender, 400mm, ohne Zwischenrasterung 10cm Verstellbereich. Gewicht ca 460g ( Küchenwaage ).

Es gibt nur die 27,2er Variante - für die verschiedenen Sattelrohre werden je nach Wunsch passende Hülsen kostenfrei mitgeliefert.

Meine sitzt mit der Hülse perfekt im 30.0er Sattelrohr. Im Gegensatz zu meiner vorigen Maverick-Stütze ist hier der Sattelklemmkopf vernünftig verarbeitet und klemmt den Sattel auch wirklich gut - der Verstellbereich scheint ausreichend zu sein........bei mir lässt sich zumindest die Neigung sehr gut einstellen.
Die Stütze macht insgesamt einen sehr wertigen und stabilen Eindruck, auch wenn die Maverick-Lösung eleganter war. 
Technisch ist die Versenkungsmöglichkeit sehr einfach gelöst - zwei Rohre, die über Shims ineinander gleiten, wobei das innere Rohr zwei Bohrungen für den Arretierungsbolzen hat ( obere und untere Position ). Eine recht starke Feder lässt das innere Rohr nach Lösen des Bolzens in die Ausgangsposition zurückkehren.

Zum Versenken und auch wieder Ausfahren muss der Bolzen Richtung Lenker gezogen werden - das Einrasten geschieht auch hier wieder automatisch durch eine kleine Feder.
Der Sattelkopf weist im Neuzustand keinerlei Spiel auf im Gegensatz zu Maverick.

Das System ist hiermit zwar nicht so komfortabel wie bei Maverick, aber wesentlich wartungsärmer. 
Eine Bedienungsanleitung mitsamt Explosionszeichnung und Wartungsanleitung wird mitgeliefert, wobei sich hier die Wartung hauptsächlich auf Reinigung und Schmierung der Gleitflächen bezieht - evtl. defekte Shims usw. können über GD bezogen werden.

Varianten mit Fernbedienung wahlweise für links oder rechts, verschieden Längen, unterschiedliche Farben des Faltenbalgs und eben diverse Adapterhülsen können auf der Homepage ausgewählt werden - der deutsche Importeur SQLab hat leider nur eine Länge im Programm, weswegen ich diese Bestellvariante gewählt habe.



Thomas


----------



## tommek (20. Juni 2008)




----------



## tommek (20. Juni 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi (20. Juni 2008)

@tommek
Danke für die Fotos!


----------



## githriz (26. Juni 2008)

Hab da mal eine Frage:
Es ist ja normal das die Stütze ein wenig Spiel an der Sattelnase hat.
Meine Stütze hat jetzt aber Spiel in Fahrtrichtung:



Und das nach 150 km... Ist das bei euch auch so? Oder sind da die Buchsen im Zeitraffer verschlissen?


----------



## todmoog (26. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mit der Maverick Speedball ca. 2000km zurück gelegt und kein merkliches Spiel in Fahrtrichtung.
Die Joplin am neuen Bike habe ich erst seit ein paar Wochen aber auch kein merkliches Spiel.


----------



## Flash1986 (26. Juni 2008)

Mechanisches Spiel in die Fahrtrichtung ist nicht normal. Habe bei mir bis jetzt auch nur das seitliche - mein Kumpel (auch Joplin) hat auch nur das seitliche.

Gruß


----------



## Moin (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ein minimales Spiel vor und zurück ist bei voll ausgefahrener Stütze normal (am Sattel max. 1mm). Es sind zwei Teflon-Führungsringe drin. Der obere wird durch die Schraube etwas gestaucht. Ist vielleicht die Klemmschraube etwas zu locker?

Ich fahre Maverick seit 14 Monaten (ca. 4000 km, viel benutzt). ToutTerrain hat mir anstandslos sofort neue Führungsringe geschickt, als das Spiel etwas mehr wurde.

Grüße,

Ulli


----------



## githriz (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo Ulli,
hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Ich hab vorhin die Stütze zerlegt (nur das kleine Programm) und festgestellt das der Klemmring die obere Buchse anpresst.
Nachdem der Klemmring ordentlich mit der Hand festgezogen ist, ist das Spiel auch wieder minimal...


----------



## -MIK- (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

will mir auch eine Joplin zulegen und hätte daher eine Frage. Mein Rahmen lässt es nicht zu, die Sattelstange komplett zu versenken, da die Achse der Schwinge leicht in das Sattelstangenrohr ragt. Nun habe ich gelesen, dass die Joplin 382mm lang ist, bezieht sich das auf die Sattelstange im komplett ausgefahrenen Zustand?

****
Edit:

Son Blödsinn, natürlich muss es sich auf die komplett ausgefahrene Stange beziehen... *Aufstirnklatsch*

Mein Problem ist, ich will wissen, wie weit ich den Verstellbereich nutzen kann, kann ich von den 75mm nur 30mm Verstellbereich nutzen, sind 230,- Teuro dekadent.
****

Kann mir vielleicht einer der Joplinbesitzer die Länge des Tauchrohres, meine das schwarze untere, posten, damit ich mir ein Bild machen kann?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## beeblebrox71 (27. Juni 2008)

tommek schrieb:


>



Hallo,

hab die gleiche Stütze in 375mm Länge und 7cm Verstellbereich. Verarbeitung ist wirklich top. Insbesondere schön, dass das Teil schwarz und nicht grau ist.

Wegen Umstieg auf ein anderes Bike günstig zu verkaufen inkl. Use-Plastic-Shim von 27.7. auf 31.6. und/oder Metall-Shim von 27.2 auf 30.9 (Giant/Specialized/Fusion). Das Teil ist absolut neuwertig und wurde so gut wie nie gefahren. Bei Intresse bitte PN.


----------



## mät__ (27. Juni 2008)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> will mir auch eine Joplin zulegen und hätte daher eine Frage. Mein Rahmen lässt es nicht zu, die Sattelstange komplett zu versenken, da die Achse der Schwinge leicht in das Sattelstangenrohr ragt. Nun habe ich gelesen, dass die Joplin 382mm lang ist, bezieht sich das auf die Sattelstange im komplett ausgefahrenen Zustand?
> 
> ...



Ich hab die baugleiche Speedball. Bei der ist es so, dass man das untere Ende der schwarzen Hülse ca. 50mm kürzen kann. Da ist ne Markierung angebracht, wo irgendwas von "do not cut above this line" steht. Ich versteh das so, dass man bis zu dieser Line was absägen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilrogi (27. Juni 2008)

Habe meine auch bis zu dieser "do not cut above this line" gekürzt. Weiter hoch geht auch kaum, sonst sägst Du die Technik weg....Ansonsten musste ich gerade gestern beim Biken wieder mal erkenne, was das für ne feine Sache ist. Qualitätsmängel wie gewisse hier sie haben sind in der Preiskategorie aber völlig inakzeptabel!


----------



## -MIK- (27. Juni 2008)

Danke für die Info, denke dann passts ja.


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. Juni 2008)

evilrogi schrieb:


> Qualitätsmängel wie gewisse hier sie haben sind in der Preiskategorie aber völlig inakzeptabel!



Finde ich auch!!

Im Vergleich zu meiner 55 Stütze, die bisher außer Öl und etwas reinigen noch nichts gebraucht hat, sind die 200 + Teile ständig am wackeln.....Bei meiner würde ich das ja echt verstehen!

Bloß dumm meine wackelt nicht und ich kann sogar das Bike am Sattel aufhängen/tragen ohne das die Stütze rausfährt.

Es lebe die Marke!!!! 
wenn dann eine GD....weil simple Technik gut verarbeitet ist das beste!!


----------



## todmoog (29. Juni 2008)

Naja. Wie in jedem Forum werden auch hier meistens nur die schlechten Erfahrungen gepostet.
Wenn man dem die (vermutlich) große Anzahl, ohne Probleme, eingesetzter Speedballs/Joplins gegenüber stellt, relativiert sich das Ganze schnell wieder.
Ich habe zwei und kann nichts aussetzen.

Gruß,

Thorsten

P.S.: Die Sattelklemmung macht auch keine Probleme. Einfach die Schraube etwas einfetten und schon hält der Satel bombenfest.


----------



## adrenalinmachin (30. Juni 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Finde ich auch!!
> 
> Im Vergleich zu meiner 55 Stütze, die bisher außer Öl und etwas reinigen noch nichts gebraucht hat



Ist das das Rose Teil, oder ein anderes Produkt?


----------



## Kistenbiker (30. Juni 2008)

Nö 
das ist das Teil:

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/saettel-stuetzen/federstuetze-kind-shock-kps850/8345.html  (langsamer Server!!)

und das der Nachfolger:


http://www.kindshock.com.cn/en/products.asp?fid=173&fid2=&id=669

Ob das jetzt ein Nachbau ist??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Gun (1. Juli 2008)

Tach! habe gestern einen Flite MAX gekauft und kann den nicht an die Speddball montieren, da der Sattel ovale Sattelstreben hat! Durch die Klemmung kann man den Sattel nicht festziehen! Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Greetz

Peter Gun


----------



## M!tch (1. Juli 2008)

das dumme an der billigstütze ist doch die tatsache, dass die im ausgefahrenen zustand nicht oben bleibt, sondern federt.
die frage ist, ob das bei dem nachfolger immer noch so ist.

(ps: der hinweis "erleichtert das aufsteigen" ist geil )


----------



## Kistenbiker (3. Juli 2008)

M!tch schrieb:


> das dumme an der billigstütze ist doch die tatsache, dass die im ausgefahrenen zustand nicht oben bleibt, sondern federt.
> die frage ist, ob das bei dem nachfolger immer noch so ist.
> 
> (ps: der hinweis "erleichtert das aufsteigen" ist geil )



Das gute ist aber das die billigstütze im ausgefahrenen Zustand OBEN bleibt.
Da mir das nötige Sackgewicht fehlt und die Dämpfung zugedreht ist und mein Dämpfer eher dämpft als die Stütze federt.


Der Nachfolger ist laut bisher gelesenen Infos wie die Joblin also mit ohne federn.

Erleichtert das aufsteigen am/nach Kicker aber wirklich  aber ob die das sooo gemeint hatten???

Unterm Strich ne günstige alt. zu den großen Marken.
In Funktion vergleichbar.
Bei der Bedienung aber schlechter da schwer zum "reindrücken" im Vergleich zur GD.


----------



## Jocki (11. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch kurzzeitig die Maverick gefahren in Kombination mit einem AX-lightness Sattel mit ovalen Sattelstreben. Dafür hab ich die Klemmung passend gefeilt, damit eine formschlüssige Verbindung entsteht. Mit Dynamics Carbonpaste alles eingeschmiert um die Klemmkräfte niedrig zu halten. Durch einen Fahrfehler bin ich dann ordentlich auf den Sattel gefallen, es hat mords gekracht und ich hab mich schon in Gedanken von meinem Sattel verabschiedet. Es ist aber glücklicherweise nur die Klemmung der Stütze gebrochen. Das schlecht gemachte Gussteil hat es einfach gesprengt. Jetzt gibts was CNC gefräßtes in der Hoffnung das es hält. Die Stütze vermisse ich nämlich jetzt schon.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2008)

Specialized bringt für '09 wohl auch so eine Stütze raus ! Soll 100mm verstellbar sein und im mittleren Bereich auch eine Raste haben (Downhill-Trail-Uphill). Hört sich sehr vielversprechend an, aber mehr weiß ich dazu leider auch noch nicht. Ich glaub in der neuen "Bike" ist was zu lesen !


----------



## Spargel (13. Juli 2008)

Gibts eigentlich inzwischen eine mit 15-20cm (6-8")? Hab nix gefunden, aber das Internet ist ja 'n weites Land. 

Christian


----------



## silberfische (13. Juli 2008)

Spargel schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich inzwischen eine mit 15-20cm (6-8")? Hab nix gefunden, aber das Internet ist ja 'n weites Land.
> 
> Christian



9" : http://rasebike.com/index.html

Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich die Produktdetails jetzt nicht genau durchgelesen habe.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## garbel (13. Juli 2008)

Ist aber ein teurer Spaß: 379 $ (ca. 237 Euro) und wenn man sie über die Webseite bestellt (was löblicherweise weltweit möglich ist, nicht wie bei der AMP nur in die USA u. nach Kanada) kommen noch Steuer u. Zoll dazu.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wenn es die Kind Shock i900-R mit der nicht versetzten Sattelklemmung von der i950 gäbe, dann wäre das auch eine Alternative.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Mr. Teflon (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ab 2009 gibt es noch eine ...

Mehr Auswahl, mehr Freude.

Quelle: Bike 08/2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Club64 (16. Juli 2008)

da es für 34er Sattelstützendurchmesser außer Reduzierstücke nichts gibt, habe ich mir versuchsweise eine Eigenbaulösung montiert.
Fürs Absenken brauchts ja keine besondere Mechanik, geht während der Fahrt auch so super. Klemme auf und vorsichtig mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht nach unten drücken.
Aber wie kriegt man die Stütze (bei mir P6 im 301) wieder raus?
Ich verwende dazu eine starke Feder (aus einer uralten Gabel). Diese wird einfach ins Sattelstützenrohr eingeführt. Ein konischer Verschlußstopfen dient in geeigneter Höhe als Widerlager. Am oberen Ende dient eine Plastikscheibe als Abschluß. Fertig ist die Stützenautomatik. Damit die Feder nicht klappert wird diese mit geeignetem Schaumstoff umwickelt.

Klemme auf, mit Körpergewicht dosiert nach unten, Sattel entlasten und die Feder drückt das ganze wieder raus. Gleitcreme oder Siliconespray sorgen für reibungslose Funktion.
Wiegt wenig, wackelt nicht und kostet keine 10.
Die Feder muß halt nur stark genug vorgespannt werden.


----------



## mät__ (16. Juli 2008)

Und wenn du unkotrolliert den Hebel aufmachst hast du den Sattel in den Kronjuwelen?
Wie hast du das gelöst? Prinzipiell aber ne gute Idee. Wenn man die Zeit dazu hätte könnte man sich evtl auch was mit ner Industriegasfeder oder ner ausrangierten Bürostuhlfeder überlegen.
Mach doch mal ein Bild davon


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Juli 2008)

Naja ich glaube du wirst dich halt jetzt ein halbes Jahr mit der Eigenbaulösung rumärgern und dann dir doch noch ne richtige kaufen oder es gänzlich bleiben lassen.

Folgende Probleme seh ich da.

Der Sattel verdreht sich beim rein und raus.
Die obere bzw untere Enposition ist nicht eindeutig definiert.
Das Öffnen des Schnellspanners dauert viel zu lange.
Schnellspanner muss wieder geschlossen werden.

Ich glaub wenn man die Zeit zusammenrechnet bis der Sattel da ist wo man ihn haben möcht und fest ist kann man auch absteigen und ihn von Hand in die gewünschte Pos bringen, dass dauert dann auch nicht länger. Zumal man während der Schnellspanner öffne und Sattel gerade richt Aktion auch weniger kontrolle übers Fahrrad hat da man verdreht draufsteht und nur mit einer Hand lenken kann.


Sicher eine kostengünstige Alternative wenn man bedenkt dass ne GD 260 Euro kostet aber ich vermute dass sie über lang oder kurz im Praxisdauertest durchfallen wird.

Trotzdem viel Glück damit.


----------



## ed1272 (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte nur alle User warnen diese Kombination zu kaufen bzw. fahren.

Der Selle Italia Yutaak hat seitlich abgeflachte Sattelstreben, das soll wohl für mehr Steifigkeit sorgen.

Ich habe den Sattel auf eine Maverick Speedball Sattelstütze montiert, die eine Sattelklemmung von Bontrager hat. Diese ist übrigens auch bei der neuen CrankBrothers Joplin baugleich, sowie bei allen höherwertigen Bontrager Stützen.

Da bei dieser Klemmung die Klemmkraft von der Seite her wirkt, nicht wie bei den meisten anderen Stützen von oben und unten, kann das nicht funktionieren.

Bei mir war es so, eine unsanfte Landung, der Sattel ist einfach nach hinten weggeklappt und aus der Klemmung gefallen. Ich konnte die fahrt zwar noch nach Hause weiterführen, es hätte aber auch schlimmer ausgehen können. Die Klemmung war danach hinüber.

Meiner Meinung nach kann dieser Sattel nicht auf den o.g. Stützen gefahren werden, ist zu gefährlich.

Noch ein Tipp, bei Maverick kostet die Klemmung 38,50, wenn sie Lieferbar ist, Cosmic hat für die Joplin noch gar keine Ersatzteile, bei Bontrager kostet das Teil 6,99.

Gruß an alle Betroffenen.


----------



## Club64 (17. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Naja ich glaube du wirst dich halt jetzt ein halbes Jahr mit der Eigenbaulösung rumärgern und dann dir doch noch ne richtige kaufen oder es gänzlich bleiben lassen.
> 
> Folgende Probleme seh ich da.
> 
> ...



Die Spannkraft der Feder sollte natürlich nicht so sein, daß die Stütze wie eine Rakete in die Glocken geschossen wird.
Die untere/obere Position kann man durchaus definieren. Einmal durch die Länge der Feder und die untere durch eine Manschette um die Stütze (wenn man will).
Mit etwas übung verstellt sich die Stütze genauso schnell wie bei einer GD o.ä. Im Gegenteil, das ganze ist so primitiv, da wackelt nix, da muß keine Luft, Öl, Dichtung usw. gewechselt werden.

Ich habe in Summe drei verschiedene Fahrzustände:
Straße - Stütze max. raus (marikierung an der P6 3,5 0der 4=
Trailsurfen (2,5 - 3)
technisch (1- 2)

Auf dem Trail selber bin ich ja nicht dauernd am verstellen. Wer bei jedem Buckel seine Stütze anpassen will/muß ist natürlich mit einer Fernbedienung besser dran.

Ich finds immer wieder toll, wenn mein Kumpel über sein sch... Automatikteil flucht, weils mal wieder durch  Verscmutzung klemmt, der Sattel wackelt und ich mein primitivteil mit einer Handbewegung nach oben  flutschen lasse.


----------



## silberfische (17. Juli 2008)

ed1272 schrieb:


> ...
> Noch ein Tipp, bei Maverick kostet die Klemmung 38,50, wenn sie Lieferbar ist, Cosmic hat für die Joplin noch gar keine Ersatzteile, bei Bontrager kostet das Teil 6,99...


Bist du dir sicher, dass die Bontrager-Klemmung auch an die Joplin passt? Denn es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis mein Sattel nicht mehr hält.
Ich hab auch schon überlegt, CB mal auf der Eurobike anzuquatschen, was das für ein Scherz ist die Produkte in D zu verkaufen, aber keine Ersatzteile dafür zu haben .

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## SlayMe (18. Juli 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal:
Ich bin die Descender und die Gravity Dropper (Turboversion) mit jeweils 10cm Federweg gefahren und finde das System (simple Feder) sehr gelungen. 10cm reichen gerade so aus, mehr wäre besser, gibt es aber leider noch nicht. Und: das absolut wichtigste Teil ist die Fernbedienung.
Wer seine verstellbare Sattelstütze richtig nutzen will, kommt - im Gegensatz zu einer verstellbaren Federgabel - um eine Lenkerfernbedienung nicht herum. Denn so eine Sattelstütze kommt doch erst auf Trails so richtig zur Geltung, die sehr abwechslungsreich sind, die ständig wechseln zwischen ruppig bergab und dann wieder flach oder etwas berghoch. Also da wo man ständig die Sattelstütze verstellen möchte und das dann auch sehr schnell kann.
Denn wenn Du auf einem Trail bist und Du Deine Stütze absenkst und Du da noch einhändig fahren kannst, dann ist es nicht wirklich ruppig und Du kannst den Sattel auch oben lassen. Und wenn Du eine Forststraße ewig hochfährst und dann in den Bergabtrail eintauchst um Minuten später unten angekommen wieder hochzukurbeln, dann kannst Du auch eine normale Stütze fahren und die per Schnellspanner absenken. Die Zeit ist dann da und Geld und Gewicht würde ich mir dann sparen.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## mät__ (21. Juli 2008)

Sehr seltsam:
Ich hab die Maverick Speedball Remote. Mir ist am Wochenende der Zug abgerissen. Ich war im Wald unterwegs, auf einmal fliegt einfach der Hebel davon. Gottseidank hab ich den im Unterholz wieder gefunden, puh. Wäre sonst ne größere Aktion geworden. 
Der Zug ist direkt hinter dem Hebel abgerissen. Ganz am Anfang war zwar schon eine Litze im A...., ich hab das im Auge behalten und es war nichts weiter aber gestern dann urplötzlich "zing" und weg.
Sehr ärgerlich weil ich jetzt den Sattel runtermachen muss und bis ich die optimale Sitzposition wieder gefunden hab... das dauert erstmal


----------



## Schreiner (21. Juli 2008)

ed1272 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte nur alle User warnen diese Kombination zu kaufen bzw. fahren.
> 
> ...



So ging es mir am WE.
Habe die Klemmung jetzt mit nem hammer wieder bissel hingebogen und nen anderen sattel montiert.

Shit mein Arsch hatte sich so an den Yutaak gewöhnt.

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (22. Juli 2008)

servus zusammen,

ich habe heute die info von www.bikestore.cc bekommen, dass die kind shock i 900 ab dem 30.07 lieferbar sein soll. steht auch mittlerweile auf deren seite:
http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/15418.html
bin mal gespannt, werde ich dann umgehend ordern ...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2008)

Ja, dann aber gleich mit einem Funktionstest rausrücken.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Juli 2008)

Genau.

12,5 cm wären das Maß aller Dinge.... Äh naja fast aller


----------



## Frog (23. Juli 2008)

da ich keine Joplin habe, kann ich nicht vergleichen!
Ist das die neue Stütze?


----------



## Dirtrace (27. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin,

Ich habe die KS I 900 Stütze seit ca. 8 Wochen im Bike und muss sagen, dass es die beste Teleskopstütze ist, die ich je gefahren habe. Auf der diesjährigen Megavalanche konnte die Stütze beweisen was Sie kann und hat voll überzeugt. Sie hat im gegensatz zu den Konkurenzprodukten nahezu kein Spiel und hat mit 125 mm einen wesendlich größeren verstellweg und das zu einem viel günstigeren Preis. Im Mountainbike sollten nur die Stützen I900 & I950 eingesetzt werden.

Falls jemand interesse hat, so kann er sichgerne bei mir melden, ich habe hier noch welche liegen.

Cheers


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2008)

Dirtrace schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Ich habe die KS I 900 Stütze seit ca. 8 Wochen im Bike und muss sagen, dass es die beste Teleskopstütze ist, die ich je gefahren habe. Auf der diesjährigen Megavalanche konnte die Stütze beweisen was Sie kann und hat voll überzeugt. Sie hat im gegensatz zu den Konkurenzprodukten nahezu kein Spiel und hat mit 125 mm einen wesendlich größeren verstellweg und das zu einem viel günstigeren Preis. Im Mountainbike sollten nur die Stützen I900 & I950 eingesetzt werden.
> 
> ...



Wie schaut denn deine genau aus und wie ist die Bedienung....also Sattle oder Lenkerbediebnung.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtrace (27. Juli 2008)

Hi Jörg,

Ich habe die Variante mit Hebel unterm Sattel gefahren (I-900). Das ist in den meisten Situationen ausreichend. Die Remote Variante wird wohl erst in 3-4 Monaten auf den Markt kommen.

Cheers


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2008)

Und wie ist der direkte Vergleich zur Sattelverstellversion von der Mavrick in der Funktion ansich.(fallst du die schon mal gefahren bist)
Also abgesehen von mehr Verstellweg.
Meine jetzt zB. Leichtgängigkeit, Bedienkomfort und so Sachen.

G.


----------



## Dirtrace (27. Juli 2008)

Hi, 

Ja ich bin sowohl die Maverick/Crank Brothers wie auch die Gravity Dropper schon gefahren.

Die Maverick hatte wesendlich mehr spiel und zickte bspw. rum, wenn man das Rad am Sattel hochgehoben hatte. 

Bei der GD stört mich vor allem, das man zum anheben des Sattels diesen erst kurz nach unten drücken muss, damit er hochkommt.

Die Kind Shock Stütze geht angenehm leicht. Und hat mehr Verstellweg als die Konkurenzprodukte 125 mm!!! 

Nur in Bikeparks mit lifttransport am Sattel (Winterberg, Oberammergau..) würde ich diese Stütze nicht Fahren da auf dauer der Hebel verbiegen kann.

Cheers


----------



## SlayMe (28. Juli 2008)

Dirtrace schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bei der GD stört mich vor allem, das man zum anheben des Sattels diesen erst kurz nach unten drücken muss, damit er hochkommt.
> 
> ...



Das muss man doch gar nicht. Am Hebel ziehen und das Ding schießt hoch.


----------



## Dirtrace (28. Juli 2008)

Dann ist das bei den neuen Modellen wohl geändert. Die von 2006 hatte noch diese merkwürdige Bedienung


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2008)

Bei mir gehts auch ohne draufsetzten schnalzmäßig hoch.
Beim vorher Druck ausüben ist lediglich die Bedienkraft bevor es ausrastet geringer.

G.


----------



## Frog (2. August 2008)

So,

habe heute das erste mal die KS I900 in meinem Enduro getestet. 
Eingeschoben --> positioniert (leider musste ich die Stütze doch etwas höher fixieren) --> und los:

Von der Bedienbarkeit ganz einfach und man gewöhnt sich schnell an den kleinen Hebel. Dann hatte ich etwas knarzen (noch mal neu befestigt und alle war leise). 

Für den Preis wird es wohl zur Zeit keine bessere geben. Ich hoffe nur das sie auch hält. Sieht aber stabil aus.
Selbst meine Bekannte (Hardtail KONA 1998) wollte nachdem sie die ausprobiert hatte, auch sowas haben. Leider nur in 30,9 & 31,6mm verfügbar.

Grüße


----------



## psychof (2. August 2008)

Die KS I900 scheint attraktiv zu sein, hat aber einen Nachteil: *Länge 400mm, nicht kürzbar*. Wenn ich die in meinem Bike verbauen würde, könnte ich nicht den vollen Verstellbereich nutzen. Ich habe ein Cube XC Pro mit nach unten hin offener Sattelstütze. Meine Joplin habe ich so weit gekürzt wie erlaubt. So sieht man sie unten nicht "rauskommen".

125mm Verstellbereich sind eine Menge, mir reichen die 75mm der Joplin voll aus. Wer aber eine 400mm lange Stütze verbauen kann, für den ist die KS I900 das preislich z.Zt. wohl attraktivste Angebot (auch wenn sie noch schwerer als die Joplin ist).


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2008)

Frog schrieb:


> So,
> 
> habe heute das erste mal die KS I900 in meinem Enduro getestet.
> Eingeschoben --> positioniert (leider musste ich die Stütze doch etwas höher fixieren) --> und los:
> ...



Wo hast du dir denn deine geordert und haste mal ein eigenes Foto von genau deiner.

G.


----------



## notoriousfat (2. August 2008)

Die Kind Shock gibts zB hier

http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/1872/lang/x/kw/Kind_Shock/


dazu ist der Verstellbereich 100 mm also etwas größer und der Preis deutlich attraktiver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2008)

Und die geht wirklich leichtgängig nach unten und bleibt dort wenn man des Rad am Sattel anhebt?

G.


----------



## garbel (2. August 2008)

Gibt's denn die i950 schon irgendwo in D käuflich zu erwerben? Und weiß jemand, ob es von der auch eine Variante mit Fernbedienung geben wird?


----------



## Frog (3. August 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und die geht wirklich leichtgängig nach unten und bleibt dort wenn man des Rad am Sattel anhebt?
> 
> G.



Bis jetzt JA.

Grüße


----------



## Frog (3. August 2008)

notoriousfat schrieb:


> Die Kind Shock gibts zB hier
> 
> http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/1872/lang/x/kw/Kind_Shock/
> 
> ...



12,5 cm Verstellbereich!


----------



## Frog (3. August 2008)

psychof schrieb:


> Die KS I900 scheint attraktiv zu sein, hat aber einen Nachteil: *Länge 400mm, nicht kürzbar*. Wenn ich die in meinem Bike verbauen würde, könnte ich nicht den vollen Verstellbereich nutzen. Ich habe ein Cube XC Pro mit nach unten hin offener Sattelstütze. Meine Joplin habe ich so weit gekürzt wie erlaubt. So sieht man sie unten nicht "rauskommen".
> 
> 125mm Verstellbereich sind eine Menge, mir reichen die 75mm der Joplin voll aus. Wer aber eine 400mm lange Stütze verbauen kann, für den ist die KS I900 das preislich z.Zt. wohl attraktivste Angebot (auch wenn sie noch schwerer als die Joplin ist).



...wem die 7,5 reichen...ist ja OK. Nur bei einem Freerider ist man froh, wenn man soviel wie möglich den Sattel versenken kann.
Bei meinem Specialized schlägt das Ende der Stütze nicht an. Der untere Teil hat eine Länge von ca. 20 cm. Keine Ahnung wie lang die Joplin ist, aber irgendwo muss ja die Stütze hin und eine gewisse Länge muss ja auch drin bleiben (im ausgefahrenen Zustand) sonst könnte diese ja abbrechen.
ich denke das KS mit diesem Modell das max. rausgeholt haben. Mehr wird nicht mehr gehen. Vielleicht noch +- 1 cm.

ich über lege mir sogar für mein CC Rad auch noch eine zu holen. Werde aber erst einmal diese länger test und schauen ob sie einen 0,1 t aushält.

Grüße


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. August 2008)

Ich hab hierzu nun auch ein paar Infos:

Es gibt die KS i900 auch in 300mm, also ist das Problem mit dem kürzen schonmal gelöst, dafür ist der Verstellbereich nicht soo groß, ich glaub nur 10cm.

Die Variante mit Lenkerhebel kommt erst irgendwann im September, schätze ich mal. Die 31,6mm Version ist beim Importeur jetzt schon vergriffen, erst ab September wieder lieferbar, ich nehme mal an, dass die Lenkerhebel dann auch im gleichen Container mit ankommen...

Der Importeur hat den Preis der Stütze angehoben, auf 160 oder so...
Ich habe meine noch für ca. 120 Euro bekommen, die ganzen Shops haben die Stütze auch noch so günstig da, weil alle noch zum alten Preis bestellt hatten. Sobald welche beim Importeur nachbestellt werden, kosten diese mehr!

@Jörg: Soo leichtgängig, wie meine Speedball, geht die Stütze nicht nach unten. Auch bleibt die Stütze nicht unten, wenn man am herabgelassenen Sattel das Rad anhebt...

Hat hier jemand schonmal eine KSi900 offen gehabt? Ich bilde mir ein, dass meine ein gewisses Schleifgeräusch erzeugt, wenn ich den Sattel herablasse, könnten aber auch die Buchsen sein, die recht straff sitzen, dafür hat die Stütze null bemerkbares Spiel, während die Speedball/Joplin aus dem Karton heraus schon Spiel hat.


----------



## ed1272 (6. August 2008)

silberfische schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass die Bontrager-Klemmung auch an die Joplin passt? Denn es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis mein Sattel nicht mehr hält.
> Ich hab auch schon überlegt, CB mal auf der Eurobike anzuquatschen, was das für ein Scherz ist die Produkte in D zu verkaufen, aber keine Ersatzteile dafür zu haben .
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Ja ganz sicher, hab die Bonträger Klemmung schon eingebaut, ist genau gleich.


----------



## peterbe (6. August 2008)

Eine Frage zur Joplin:

ich dachte, meine joplin mit Lenkerbedienung sei kaputt, im ruppigen Gelände senkte sie sich Stück für Stück ab. Doch bei näherer Betrachtung sah ich, dass der Hebel zur Absenkung so eng unterm Sattelboden liegt, dass bei Stößen auf den Sattel der Hebel auslöst und den Sattel absenkt. Kennt ihr das Problem? gibt es eine Lösung?

Peter


----------



## silberfische (6. August 2008)

ed1272 schrieb:


> Ja ganz sicher, hab die Bonträger Klemmung schon eingebaut, ist genau gleich.


Danke für die Info.
Momentan hält der Sattel noch einigermaßen. Ich werde zur Eurobike den Jungs von CB mal die Klemmen um die Ohren werfen, mal sehen, was die dazu sagen. Sollte das nix bringen, werde ich mir die Bontrager bestellen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (6. August 2008)

ed1272 schrieb:


> Ja ganz sicher, hab die Bonträger Klemmung schon eingebaut, ist genau gleich.



Welche von Bontrager ist das genau?

Wo kann man die bestellen??


----------



## sluette (9. August 2008)

soooo, nachdem gocycle die i900 stütze an meine alte adresse geschickt hat, habe ich sie nun nach 9 tagen wartezeit in der hand... 
die qualität scheint recht hochwertig zu sein, sie wiegt 516g und hat kein spiel wie die joplin / speedball. bin schon auf die erste testfahrt gespannt. dauert aber noch was.


----------



## ed1272 (10. August 2008)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Welche von Bontrager ist das genau?
> 
> Wo kann man die bestellen??



Das Teil heisst:

Bontrager Seatpost Head, Part Number: 272628

UVP: 6,99

Zu bestellen über jeden Händler der Trek/Bontrager hat, z.B. Zweirad Stadler.


----------



## Elfriede (10. August 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> soooo, nachdem gocycle die i900 stütze an meine alte adresse geschickt hat, habe ich sie nun nach 9 tagen wartezeit in der hand...
> die qualität scheint recht hochwertig zu sein, sie wiegt 516g und hat kein spiel wie die joplin / speedball. bin schon auf die erste testfahrt gespannt. dauert aber noch was.



Da der Hebel etc. der Joplin und Maveric ja sehr ähnlich sieht... Könnte man auch die Fernbedienung der Joplin oder Maveric an die i900 basteln?


----------



## sluette (11. August 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Da der Hebel etc. der Joplin und Maveric ja sehr ähnlich sieht... Könnte man auch die Fernbedienung der Joplin oder Maveric an die i900 basteln?


 
da hab ich leider keine ahnung... wäre aber sicherlich interressant. ich bin die joplin mal an dem testrad gefahren, leider habe ich da nicht so auf die details geachtet, sondern war von der idee und er umsetzung völlig begeistert. wenn die i900 das hält was sie verspricht, ist die joplin / speedball nur noch 2te wahl. dann werde ich sie auch an mein argon bauen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (11. August 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> ...wenn die i900 das hält was sie verspricht, ist die joplin / speedball nur noch 2te wahl...



Die hält definitiv das, was sie verspricht!
Die i900 ist praktisch eine verbesserte Kopie! Die Speedball fahre ich schon seit gut 2 Jahren, diese ist identisch mit der Joplin. Sie hatte von Anfang an etwas Spiel, die KS hat überhaupt keins! Der Verstellbereich ist bei der KS wesentlich größer als bei der Speedball/Joplin und es entsteht nirgends dieses "Spongy Feel", welches bei der Speedball schon manchmal etwas genervt hatte, liegt wohl daran, dass die KS absolut mechanisch arbeitet, nicht hydraulisch, wie die Speedball...

Im Großen und ganzen ist die KS sehr gelungen, wenn man über die etwas "billige" Sattelbefestigung hinwegsehen kann, bisher hält auch diese...

Die Speedball wiegt übrigens ca. 456g (30,9mm), also ist die KS kaum schwerer, zumal der Geldbeutel deutlich entlastet wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

da der Threat mittlerweile schon ziemlich lang ist, übersieht man so manches mal ganz einfach. Es steht wahnsinnig viel geschrieben über Crankbrother und die Probleme und jetzt immer mehr über Kindshock. Ich denke, ich habe mich entschieden. Ich werde lieber eine Sattelstütze von Gravity Dropper nehmen. Und zwar folgende:
http://www.gravitydropper.com/GravityDropper.html

Die habe ich letztens mal bei meinem Händler angeschaut. Da wackelt nichts. Es hat kein Spiel und die Mechanik wird mittels Stahlfeder gesteuert und nicht mittels Luftdruck. 

Da ich nicht so gross bin (1,73m). Kann ich keine nehmen mit 4inch Absenkung. Meine Sattelstütze reicht nicht so lange aus dem Rahmen raus. Deshalb reichen mir auch 3 inch Absenkung (7,5cm). Die gibt es sogar in verschiedenen Längen. Da ich ein unterbrochenes Sitzrohr habe und eine zu lange Sattelstütze mit meinem Dämpfer kollidieren würde (ist mir letztes WE passiert und hat meinen Dämpfer beschädigt, weil ich die Stütze zu weit runtergeschraubt habe -> Downhill -> Einfedern -> Sattelstütze auf Dämpfer -> kaputt -> ...) nehme ich auch nur eine Stütze mit 325 mm Länge. 

Mein Wunsch:
- Gravity Dropper
- 3 inch Absenkung (ca. 7.5cm)
- 325mm Länge
- Mit Remotehebel
- Up, Down und 1inch (2.5cm) Zwischenabsenkung für die Trailposition

Aber ich weiss nicht, ob ich den Hebel links oder rechts nehmen soll. Rechts ist ja schon der Bionicon-Knopf für die Geometrieverstellung. Hat vielleicht jemand als Rechtshänder den Remotehebel auf der linken Seite montiert? Funktioniert das gut?

Hat jemand von Euch die Version mit dieser 1inch Zwischenabsenkung? Wie funktioniert die (gut, schlecht, etc...)?

Ich werde auch in den USA bestellen und es mir in die Schweiz liefern lassen. 250 USD sind ca. 270 CHF. Mein Händler hätte viel mehr verlangt (400-500 CHF). Die Lieferung ist umsonst und die dazugehörige Hülse für die 31,6mm Sattelstütze gibt es gratis obendrauf. Zollgebühr sollte auch keine dazu kommen (Wert < 300 CHF).

Ich würde mich über entsprechendes Feedback bezüglich dieser Zwischenabsenkung und/oder Remotehebel rechts/links freuen.

Merci + Gruss
Ronald


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2008)

Ich hab den Hebel links.
Geht genauso gut wie rechts.

G.


----------



## sluette (15. August 2008)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Da ich nicht so gross bin (1,73m). Kann ich keine nehmen mit 4inch Absenkung. Meine Sattelstütze reicht nicht so lange aus dem Rahmen raus. Deshalb reichen mir auch 3 inch Absenkung (7,5cm).


 
nur zur info, die kindshock i900 gibt's auch in einer 75mm version.


----------



## SlayMe (15. August 2008)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch die Version mit dieser 1inch Zwischenabsenkung? Wie funktioniert die (gut, schlecht, etc...)?



DIe Zwischenabsenkung ist super praktisch und funktioniert gut. Und wenn Du sie dann doch nicht benutzt, dann stört sie auch nicht beim Auf- oder Absenken. 
Aber Zoll und Steuern wirst Du schon zahlen müssen, auch in der Schweiz.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. August 2008)

Bei 250 USD (ca. 270 CHF) muss ich da wirklich Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen? Ich dachte, die ist erst ab 300 CHF fällig.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (19. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke ich weiss nun _fast _was ich will. Aber eben nur fast:

Länge 325mm; 3 inch Absenkung (up, 1 inch down und fully down). Das alles gibt es sowohl bei der Gravity Dropper als auch bei der Gravity Descender. Ich weiss aber nicht, reicht mir der Knopf unterm Sattel oder soll ich mehr drauflegen für den Remotehebel vom Lenker aus. Was meint Ihr


----------



## silberfische (19. August 2008)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich denke ich weiss nun _fast _was ich will. Aber eben nur fast:
> 
> Länge 325mm; 3 inch Absenkung (up, 1 inch down und fully down). Das alles gibt es sowohl bei der Gravity Dropper als auch bei der Gravity Descender. Ich weiss aber nicht, reicht mir der Knopf unterm Sattel oder soll ich mehr drauflegen für den Remotehebel vom Lenker aus. Was meint Ihr



Ich hatte da am Anfang auch immer bedenken, aber ich bin froh, "nur" den Hebel unterm Sattel genommen zu haben, der reicht mir absolut aus.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Michrat (19. August 2008)

Ist die Kindshock KS I900 
auch was für die Damenwelt  oder sind 55Kg zu leicht um abzusenken 
In der Höhe seh ich nicht das Problem ich hab mal ein Zollstock in das Sattelrohr gesteckt das sind genau 400mm  und oben rausgucken muss sie ja auch noch etwas denke ich.


----------



## ibislover (19. August 2008)

der remote am lenker macht absolut sinn. je technischer das gelände, umsomehr wirst du ihn lieben. aber auch wenn du mal in voller fahrt in seichtem gelände die stütze aktivieren möchtest, ist der remote von vorteil. kein unsicheres greifen unter den sattel bei highspeed!


----------



## Dirtrace (19. August 2008)

Hi, 

Die I-900 ist auch für die Damenwelt geignet. Es reicht sogar Handkraft zum absenken.

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. August 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> der remote am lenker macht absolut sinn. je technischer das gelände, umsomehr wirst du ihn lieben. aber auch wenn du mal in voller fahrt in seichtem gelände die stütze aktivieren möchtest, ist der remote von vorteil. kein unsicheres greifen unter den sattel bei highspeed!



Vielleicht investiere ich doch gleich in den Remotehebel. Mein Bionicon Edison hat zwar schon eine Geometrieverstellung (on the fly). Somit sind die Lenkwinkel zwischen 67.5 (Downhill) - 73°(Uphill) und die Sitzwinkel zwischen 67 (Downhill) und 72.5° (Uphill) stufenlos variabel. Damit lasse ich bergab ech schon das Gas stehen. Sollte es dann noch steiler werden und eine Sitzabsenkung sinnvoll erscheinen, ist es vermutlich schon besser, beide Hände am Lenker lassen zu können.

Oder kann man den Remotehebel nachrüsten?


----------



## twin40 (20. August 2008)

wodurch unterscheiden sich denn die KS i900 und KS i950?


----------



## Dirtrace (20. August 2008)

Hi,

Die I 900 hat eine 1-Bolt Klemmung und etwas offset
Die I 950 hat eine 2 Bolzen Klemmung und kein offset

Die I950 ist erst ab Oktober/November lieferbar und wird ca 50-60  teurer sein als die I-900

Siehe auch http://www.kindshock.com.cn/en/products.asp?fid=173

Die I 900 wird es ab Oktober/November auch in einer Remote variante geben. Die I950 nicht.

Cheers


----------



## Burgi (21. August 2008)

Hallo

habe Anfangs Woche die i900 geliefert bekommen, sie in mein Ransom eingebaut und gestern die erste Fahrt gemacht -> genial

Sie fährt von alleine aus, hat kein seitliches Spiel, sieht sauber verarbeitet aus, nur auf den ersten paar Zentimetern läuft sie etwas rau.

Hatte sie bei Gocycle bestellt und wohl noch eine der allerletzen erwischt 
War bei euch auch keine Bedienungsanleitung dabei, steht da überhaupt was schlaues drin? z. B. wie man das Ding zerlegt um die Führungsbuchsen später mal nachzuschmieren?

burgi


----------



## _mike_ (21. August 2008)

Burgi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> habe Anfangs Woche die i900 geliefert bekommen, sie in mein Ransom eingebaut und gestern die erste Fahrt gemacht -> genial
> 
> burgi



Hi Burgi,

wie weit steht denn die Stütze unten aus dem Sattelrohr raus und welche Reduzierhülse hast du verwendet?
Kannst du evtl. mal ein Bild davon machen, da mich diese Stütze auch sehr interessiert.....

Thnx


----------



## Burgi (21. August 2008)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Hi Burgi,
> 
> wie weit steht denn die Stütze unten aus dem Sattelrohr raus und welche Reduzierhülse hast du verwendet?
> Kannst du evtl. mal ein Bild davon machen, da mich diese Stütze auch sehr interessiert.....
> ...



Hallo Mike

habe die Reduzierhülse von USE, 31.6 auf 34.9
http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/619/kw/_USE_Shim_von_31-6_auf_34-9_mm

Musste nur den Kragen der Hülse etwas abfeilen (nur dort wo sie beim Schlitz im Sattelrohr zu liegen kommt), denn die Sattelklemme des Ransoms hat auch einen Kragen und das Sattelrohr ist hinten beim Schlitz etwas dünner, da kommt es sonst zum Konflikt. Oder man drückt die Hülse nicht ganz rein.

Unten steht die Stütze gar nicht raus, auch wenn sie im Sattelrohr ganz unten ist, ist noch Platz zwischen Stütze und Zugstufenknopf am Dämpfer (endlich keine Gefahr mehr für den Knopf).

Ja, Bild kommt morgen.


----------



## Burgi (24. August 2008)

Hi Mike,

hier sind die Bilder.

das war die beste Investition seit langem, die Sütze geb ich nicht mehr her!

Burgi


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. August 2008)

Burgi schrieb:


> ...War bei euch auch keine Bedienungsanleitung dabei, steht da überhaupt was schlaues drin? z. B. wie man das Ding zerlegt um die Führungsbuchsen später mal nachzuschmieren?...



Bei meinen beiden war auch keine Anleitung dabei...

Auch meine beiden laufen ein wenig rauh, scheint wohl eher normal zu sein bzw. muss sich erstmal einlaufen.
Beim Versuch sie mal zu zerlegen bin ich daran gescheitert, dass ich das oberer Rohr nicht herausbekommen habe, da wahrscheinlich die Führungsbuchse mit raus müsste, welche sich aber nicht so einfach herausziehen lies...

Die Pionierarbeit überlasse ich dann doch lieber den anderen


----------



## _mike_ (25. August 2008)

Burgi schrieb:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> hier sind die Bilder.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank Burgi!

die Stütze ist komplett 400mm lang, richtig? 
Wie lange ist denn das untere Rohr bis zum roten Ring? Ich möchte nicht das das unten aus dem Sattelrohr des Ransom rausschaut, und abschneiden ist ja wohl nicht bei diesem Modell.......
Kann man den oberen Anschlag der Stütze irgendwie beschränken, auch wenn sich dies negativ auf die verstellbare Länge auswirken würde? Oder gibt's die Stütze auch als 300mm Version (die 900er hat aber eine schlechtere Mechanik oder?)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burgi (25. August 2008)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Burgi!
> 
> die Stütze ist komplett 400mm lang, richtig?
> Wie lange ist denn das untere Rohr bis zum roten Ring? Ich möchte nicht das das unten aus dem Sattelrohr des Ransom rausschaut, und abschneiden ist ja wohl nicht bei diesem Modell.......
> Kann man den oberen Anschlag der Stütze irgendwie beschränken, auch wenn sich dies negativ auf die verstellbare Länge auswirken würde? Oder gibt's die Stütze auch als 300mm Version (die 900er hat aber eine schlechtere Mechanik oder?)?



Hallo Mike

ja, komplett genau 400 mm (Sattelklemmung - Ende Stütze)

Ich könnte die Stütze geschätzte 4 cm weiter nach unten schieben, ohne dass sie rauskommt, genau muss ich nachmessen.

Einen einstellbaren oberen Anschlag gibt es nicht.

eine 300 mm Version wirds doch geben? Mechanikunterschiede? keine Ahnung.

Wie weit hast du die Originalstütze ausgezogen (welche Nummer auf der Skala)?


----------



## gbm31 (25. August 2008)

meine i900 (31.6) ist heute gekommen. (thx. dirtrace!)

die ist zwar 400mm lang, hat aber locker 3cm mehr mindesteinstecktiefe markiert als meine raceface xy.

da mein rahmen ziemlich klein ist, hoffe ich, daß die stütze maximal ausgezogen noch reicht. evtl. muss ich 1cm über die markierung...

ansonsten: gefällt mir bis jetzt ganz gut, man fühlt im sitzen kein spiel, und mir ist bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen, daß sie irgendwo rauh laufen würde. 

aber heute nachmittag fahr ich nochmal ne größere runde.


btw: anleitung war keine im karton zu finden... ob außen was draufsteht, kann ich nicht sagen, weil panzertape drüber...


edit: bilchen:


----------



## Dirtrace (25. August 2008)

Hi, 

Den KS Sattelstützen liegt keine Anleitung bei.

Es erklärt sich ja aber auch eigendlich alles von selber.

Werde mal versuchen von den Taiwanesen eine Anleitung zu be´kommen.

Cheers


----------



## Burgi (27. August 2008)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Burgi!
> 
> die Stütze ist komplett 400mm lang, richtig?
> Wie lange ist denn das untere Rohr bis zum roten Ring? Ich möchte nicht das das unten aus dem Sattelrohr des Ransom rausschaut, und abschneiden ist ja wohl nicht bei diesem Modell.......
> Kann man den oberen Anschlag der Stütze irgendwie beschränken, auch wenn sich dies negativ auf die verstellbare Länge auswirken würde? Oder gibt's die Stütze auch als 300mm Version (die 900er hat aber eine schlechtere Mechanik oder?)?



Hi Mike

bis zur Verdickung unterhalb des roten Ringes sinds 200 mm.


----------



## SlayMe (27. August 2008)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich denke ich weiss nun _fast _was ich will. Aber eben nur fast:
> 
> Länge 325mm; 3 inch Absenkung (up, 1 inch down und fully down). Das alles gibt es sowohl bei der Gravity Dropper als auch bei der Gravity Descender. Ich weiss aber nicht, reicht mir der Knopf unterm Sattel oder soll ich mehr drauflegen für den Remotehebel vom Lenker aus. Was meint Ihr



Auf jeden Fall mit Remotehebel. Das macht die Absenkfunktion erst richtig rund.
SSL


----------



## elBendito (29. August 2008)

@bürgi

Sieht gut aus dein Ransom mit der KS. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die 400mm für die komplette Ss in ausgefahrenem Zustand gelten. Kannnst du bitte mal nachmessen, wie hoch bei dir die Ss in ausgefahrenem und in komplet versenktem Zustand ist (also vom Rahmen aus). Danke.

@all:

zur KS gibts auch noch diese Alternative:

http://www.fahrbar-bikes.de/ (gegen Ende des Videos)

Weiß aber nicht, ob das wirklich so problemlos funktioniert, wies im Vid gezeigt wurde. Werde es mir mal anschauen gehen.

Und weiß jemand, ob die Jungs von Rase Bikes auch auf der Eurobike sind? 
Wenn ja, WO???

http://rasebike.com/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machiavelli (29. August 2008)

@ dirtrace für die Stütze

Bin heute die erste Runde damit gefahren und bekomme das Grinsen einfach nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht.
Keine Ahnung wie ich alle die Jahre ohne die Stütze leben konnte


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (30. August 2008)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall mit Remotehebel. Das macht die Absenkfunktion erst richtig rund.
> SSL



 sagenhaft  

Freitag vor einer Woche habe ich die Gravity Dropper (mit Remotehebel) direkt aus den USA bestellt. http://www.gravitydropper.com/GravityDropper.html Am Donnerstag drauf war sie schon da. Gestern habe ich sie eingebaut und gleich eine kurze Feierabendtour mit Uphills, Singletrails und anschliessendem Downhill gemacht. Ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert. Ich habe den Remotehebel für die linke Seite bestellt, weil ich auf der rechten Seite schon den "Bionicon"-Knopf für die Geometrieverstellung habe. Es geht aber genauso einfach wie mit links schalten. Somit muss ich keine Hände vom Lenker nehmen, wenn ich einerseits die Geometrie http://www.bionicon.com/standard.xml?vpID=411&SID=1220076902_5ddd00000770fba2cc72 meines Bikes verstellen möchte und gleichzeitig die dazu passende Sattelposition einstellen kann. Anbei ein paar Impressionen...
Nach dem Uphill bin ich gleich in den Singletrail eingebogen. Zuerst ging es ein wenig hoch und runter. Deshalb kurz den Hebel gedrückt und die Gravity Dropper in die Trailposition (2,5cm Absenkung) abgesenkt. Danach wurde es plötzlich steiler, also wieder den Hebel gedrückt und die Sattelstütze (7,5cm abgesenkt) und gut wars. Unten im Tal wieder angekommen, kurz den Hebel gedrückt und die Sattelstütze fürs nach Hause fahren wieder hochgefahren. ... Und das alles ohne einmal abzusteigen.... Nur die Bremsen haben einiges mitgemacht. Zeit zum abkühlen hatten die nicht. 

Was noch am besten war, das ganze hat mich nur 250 Dollar gekostet inkl. Versand und passender Reduzierhülse (ca. 170 EUR oder 275 CHF). Billiger und besser geht es derzeit kaum. Die Stütze hätte mich in Deutschland - SQ-Lab - 270 EUR oder in der Schweiz 450 CHF gekostet. Zollgebühren kamen auch nicht dazu.


----------



## garbel (30. August 2008)

Braucht man, wenn man schon ein Bionicon fährt, die versenkbare Sattelstütze oft ?


----------



## todmoog (30. August 2008)

Ich schon. Habe die Sattelhöhe bei ausgefahrener Joplin so eingestellt, dass ich in der Uphillgeometrie optimal pedalieren kann.
In Downhillgeometrie geht der Sattel, dank Joplin, um einiges tiefer als allein durch die Geometrieverstellung des Bikes.
Die Sattelhöhe variier ich inzwischen "unbewusst" und somit sehr häufig.
Auf den Remotehebel möchte ich auch nicht mehr verzichten, da beide Hände stets am Lenker bleiben und ich nicht umgreifen muss.
Evtl. wechsel ich aber noch auf die Kindshock wegen des größeren Verstellbereichs (allerdings nur wenn ich sie auch mit FB bekomme).


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (30. August 2008)

Ich kann mich Todmog nur anschliessen. Er hat in meinem Sinne geantwortet.  

Ein weiterer Grund von mir war auch, dass ich meinen Dämpfer zerstört hatte, weil ich die Sattelstütze zu weit runtergeschoben hatte. Beim Einfedern ist mir dann die Sattelstütze auf den Dämpfer geknallt. Aus wars für den Plattformhebel und das Zugstugenrädchen.

Durchs versenken der Sattelstütze kann man einfach noch mehr Speed beim Donwhill oder im Singletrail machen, weil der Schwerpunkt einfach noch weiter abgesenkt wird.


----------



## Doc Roots (2. September 2008)

Hab heute die KS i900 bekommen. Hat wohl ein wenig viel Lack drauf. Nach 1,5 cm Einstecktiefe im Sattelrohr ist Ende. Hat jemand da ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## gbm31 (2. September 2008)

die ist eloxiert...


----------



## Doc Roots (2. September 2008)

yo, sorry, hab mich nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2008)

Meine funktioniert in jeder Hinsicht perfekt.
Lediglich bei längerem nichtgebrauch (mein Rad stand jetzt 2 Wochen rum) muß man beim ersten runterlassen etwas mehr drücken.

G.


----------



## Doc Roots (2. September 2008)

das Switch hat doch auch 30,9, oder? hat's bei dir ohne Probleme gepasst?
Ich werd wohl nachhelfen müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2008)

Doc Roots schrieb:


> das Switch hat doch auch 30,9, oder? hat's bei dir ohne Probleme gepasst?
> Ich werd wohl nachhelfen müssen...



Wie angegossen, geht ohne Probleme mit gleichmäßiger normaler Kraft rein und raus

G.


----------



## Dirtrace (2. September 2008)

Hi, ich habe schon einige KS I900 Stützen montiert und das ging bis jezt immer problemlos.

Evtl. ist dein Rahmen nicht richtig ausgerieben.

Cheers


----------



## Doc Roots (2. September 2008)

das hatte ich auch erst gedacht, aber meine Race Face Stütze passt ohne Probleme. Also sind KS Stützen normalerweise sehr passgenau?
Werde den Rahmen dann aber wohl mal ausreiben lassen müssen...


----------



## sluette (3. September 2008)

Doc Roots schrieb:


> yo, sorry, hab mich nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt.


 
ja und ? hat die jetzt zuviel eloxal drauf, oder was ? 

meine passt ganz ordentlich ins enduro, sitzt auf jeden fall strammer drinn als die alte raceface. wenn's ne konventionelle wäre, wär's mir auch zu stramm. da das teil aber nicht mehr bewegt wird, ist schon recht so.


----------



## Doc Roots (3. September 2008)

Da die Race Face perfekt passte, denke ich mal dass zu viel Eloxal drauf ist...
werde also den Rahmen etwas aufreiben müssen. Wenn die KS stramm sitzen würde, wär mir auch recht, aber mehr als 1,5 cm geht nicht.


----------



## M!tch (3. September 2008)

da du es immer noch nicht merkst:
klick


----------



## univega2001 (3. September 2008)

Ich hoffe meine KS i900 hat keinen technischen Ausfall, da ich sie aus meinem Fusion Raid wahrscheinlich ohne daß ich die Stütze total zerstören müßte, nie wieder herausbekommen werde. Gib es eigentlich eine Serviceanleitung oder eine Explosionszeichnung für die Stütze irgendwo im Internet?

Gruß
Horst


----------



## gbm31 (3. September 2008)

leute, was habt ihr für sattelrohre?

meine i900 (Ø31.6) geht genauso satt ins helius (Ø31.6) wie die raceface xy (Ø31.6) davor und die point (Ø31.6) da davor...


----------



## univega2001 (3. September 2008)

Also ich hab die i900 mit der Schieblehre nachgemessen, sie hat ein paar hundertstel Übermaß und das Sitzrohr des Raids wurde nicht sauber ausgerieben, so daß auch die orginal Maniacstütze leicht kratzte. Das kann man auch von einem 2000-Rahmen nicht erwarten!

Gruß
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gierwolf (3. September 2008)

Moin,moin....also meine I900 die ich heute montiert habe sitzt auch ziemlich stramm(dezentes Übermaß) ! Die vorher montierte Maverick Speedball ging leichter rein,was aber nicht wirklich tragisch ist weil die Stütze eh nur 1-2 mal im Jahr demontiert wird....dann halt zum zerlegen und säubern.Von der Funktion her würde ich sagen ist das Teil der Maverick überlegen...diese geht zwar "softer" runter,hat aber beachtliches Spiel in der Führung und zieht von Zeit zu Zeit Luft,was bei der Kind Shock wohl nicht passieren kann....außerdem satte 5 cm mehr Verstellweg ! Jetzt muss das Teil nur noch lange halten,dann bin ich zufrieden...
M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (3. September 2008)

Gierwolf schrieb:


> ....außerdem satte 5 cm mehr Verstellweg...
> M.f.G der Gierwolf



Das mit dem Verstellweg kommt mir langsam so vor wie _"wer hat den längsten..."_. Meine Gravity Dropper hat 7,5cm und selbst die sind mir fast zuviel. Gäbe es die mittlere Trailabsenkung nicht, dann wäre sie nur halb so praktisch. Aber ich bin nur 1.73m gross, da brauchts nicht mehr. Seit Ihr alle so lange Riesen, dass Ihr 10cm und mehr unbedingt braucht???


----------



## todmoog (3. September 2008)

Schaden kanns nicht. Wenn schon, denn schon.

Und wenn man mal ein neues Hindernis probiert, kann der Sattel gar nicht tief genug sein


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. September 2008)

Gierwolf schrieb:


> Moin,moin....also meine I900 die ich heute montiert habe sitzt auch ziemlich stramm(dezentes Übermaß) ! Die vorher montierte Maverick Speedball ging leichter rein,was aber nicht wirklich tragisch ist weil die Stütze eh nur 1-2 mal im Jahr demontiert wird....dann halt zum zerlegen und säubern.Von der Funktion her würde ich sagen ist das Teil der Maverick überlegen...diese geht zwar "softer" runter,hat aber beachtliches Spiel in der Führung und zieht von Zeit zu Zeit Luft,was bei der Kind Shock wohl nicht passieren kann....außerdem satte 5 cm mehr Verstellweg ! Jetzt muss das Teil nur noch lange halten,dann bin ich zufrieden...
> M.f.G der Gierwolf



Genau denselben POST würde ich auch schreiben!
Ich hatte mir die Kindshock einfach nur mal so bestellt, um vergleichen zu können, was man bekommen kann, wenn man ca. 80 Euro weniger berappt im Gegensatz zur Speedball, ich bin auf jeden Fall positiv überrascht!



Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Das mit dem Verstellweg kommt mir langsam so vor wie _"wer hat den längsten..."_. Meine Gravity Dropper hat 7,5cm und selbst die sind mir fast zuviel. Gäbe es die mittlere Trailabsenkung nicht, dann wäre sie nur halb so praktisch. Aber ich bin nur 1.73m gross, da brauchts nicht mehr. Seit Ihr alle so lange Riesen, dass Ihr 10cm und mehr unbedingt braucht???



So ist es definitiv nicht! Es kommt immer auf das Einsatzgebiet an. Ich selbst fahre eine Speedaball, schon seit fast 1,5 Jahren und neuerdings auch eine Kindschock (die zweite wartet nur drauf montiert zu werden...).

Ob man nun 2m groß ist oder nur 1 fünfzig, man brauch immer eine gewisse Absenkung, um sich wohl zu fühlen, bei Abfahrten, diese ist imho immer gleich, bei jeder Körpergröße.

Ich persönlich droppe auch mal hier und da (auch andere FR Geschichten, wie Vertriding etc...), und da langt der Verstellbereich der Speedball leider nicht! Man könnte ja nun die Stütze auch vor dem Drop schnell noch per Schnellspanner etwas absenken, jedoch ist das nicht Sinn der Sache, schließlich benutzen wir hier ja TELE-Stützen, bei denen das Absteigen nicht notwendig ist! Also sollte man stets nach Einsatzgebiet bzw. Terrain des Fahrers unterscheiden!

Ich selbst brauche auch keine Mittelstellung bzw. Position, bei technischen aufstiegen stell ich mir die Stütze auf die schnelle irgenwo kurz unter der Maximalhöhe ein, schon klappts...

Allgemein finde ich auch, dass die KS i900 die bessere und zudem günstigere Speedall (Joplin) ist!


Zum Thema Eloxal bzw. Montiertoleranzen:
Mein Rahmen ist ein Slayer, der ist komplett Eloxiert, auch das Sattelrohr von innen! Die Stütze geht wunderbar rein, genauso wie die Speedball. mir sind keine Fertigungstoleranzen aufgefallen bei der Kindshock Stütze, es kann sich bei *Doc Roots* nur um einen Einzelfall handeln, entweder bei der Stütze oder beim Rahmen!


----------



## sluette (4. September 2008)

univega2001 schrieb:


> Also ich hab die i900 mit der Schieblehre nachgemessen, sie hat ein paar hundertstel Übermaß


 
scheint sich ja doch noch was auf dem meßschieber markt zu tun. als ich meine lehre vor 19 jahren begann, konnte man mit den dingern nur im zentelbereich messen...


----------



## M!tch (4. September 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> scheint sich ja doch noch was auf dem meßschieber markt zu tun. als ich meine lehre vor 19 jahren begann, konnte man mit den dingern nur im zentelbereich messen...



vielleicht spricht er von hundertstel metern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (4. September 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> scheint sich ja doch noch was auf dem meßschieber markt zu tun. als ich meine lehre vor 19 jahren begann, konnte man mit den dingern nur im zentelbereich messen...


...ja, mit einer Digitalanzeige werden zwar 1/100 angezeigt, ob die auch mit diesem Messverfahren gemessen werden können bleibt zu bezweifeln. Aber im Zeitalter der Digitalisierung ist fast alles möglich, wenn auch nur virtuell.

Ansonsten an alle Beiteiligten, vielen Dank für die Beiträge. Ich lese diesen Faden schon längere Zeit mit und profitiere sehr von Euren Erfahrungen und Beiträgen.

Jörg


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2008)

5/100mm sind meßtechnisch möglich wenn man sich an ein Modell gewöhnt hat.
Wenn ein Betrieb auf irgendeine Weise Zertifieziert ist sind 1/10mm aber unterste erlaubte Grenze...und das auch nur bis zu einer gewissen Größe des Meßschiebers.

@NickiNitro: 10cm sind des absolut kleinste Maß um alles machen zu können.
Wobei die Körpergröße auch schon mit ausschlaggebend ist.

G.


----------



## univega2001 (4. September 2008)

@sluette,
es hat sich nichts auf dem Meßschiebermarkt getan. Aber wenn sich meine orginale Maniacstütze die genau 30,9mm hat, in das Sitzrohr rein- und rausschieben läßt und die KS i900 nicht, dann muß die KS halt ein bißchen größer sein. Ich habe nirgens geschrieben das ich die Stütze aufs hundertstel genau gemessen habe. Es muß doch einen Grund geben, daß neben mir, scheinbar auch bei zwei anderen KS-Besitzern, die Stütze im Gegensatz zur Orginalstütze sich nur schwer im Sitzrohr versenken läßt.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## sluette (5. September 2008)

univega2001 schrieb:


> @sluette,
> es hat sich nichts auf dem Meßschiebermarkt getan. Aber wenn sich meine orginale Maniacstütze die genau 30,9mm hat, in das Sitzrohr rein- und rausschieben läßt und die KS i900 nicht, dann muß die KS halt ein bißchen größer sein. Ich habe nirgens geschrieben das ich die Stütze aufs hundertstel genau gemessen habe. Es muß doch einen Grund geben, daß neben mir, scheinbar auch bei zwei anderen KS-Besitzern, die Stütze im Gegensatz zur Orginalstütze sich nur schwer im Sitzrohr versenken läßt.
> 
> Gruß
> Horst


 

ja, ja, immer locker bleiben... ich habe ja auch geschrieben dass sich meine schwerer "einführen" lässt als die konventionelle. wenn sie sich allerdings nur 1,5cm versenken lässt (wie von Doc Roots beschrieben) würde ich mal davon ausgehen dass der rahmen vielleicht ein bischen untermaß hat.


----------



## Pittus (6. September 2008)

Es gibt was Neues http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355946
Die hat vielleicht das Zeug, Kult zu werden  Aber ich bin ja auch bekenneder Syntace Jünger 

Pitt


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. September 2008)

gekauft.


----------



## silberfische (6. September 2008)

Habe gestern mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.

Die KS-I900 in weiß:




Dei KS-I950 (in unterschiedlichen Längen):




Eine neue Joplin (Joplin4) mit 10cm Verstellweg und neuem Kopf, aber nur in 27,2mm Durchmesser:




Gruß
Stefan


----------



## RaD (6. September 2008)

> Eine neue Joplin (Joplin4) mit 10cm Verstellweg und neuem Kopf, aber nur in 27,2mm Durchmesser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau was ich  brauche! 100m, 27.2, kein großes Setback und eine augenscheinlich verbesserte Sattelaufnahme. Perfekt!


----------



## SlayMe (6. September 2008)

Hi RaD, 27,2 mit 10cm Verstllbereich gibt es doch von Gravity Dropper schon ewig. Warum nicht die? Ich bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden.


----------



## gbm31 (6. September 2008)

hab heute den syntace/liteville prototyp befingern dürfen - sieht vielversprechend aus...

270mm steckt sie im rahmen, 200mm verstellweg, stufenlos, und das beste: die stütze wird über die fernbedienung in der eingestellten position blockiert und hat dann null(!) spiel.

nachteil der geschichte: erst ab 30.9 aufwärts, evtl folgen dünnere mit weniger verstellbereich, und preis erwartungsgemäß eher bei 300 als bei 200 euro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 7157 (7. September 2008)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Hi RaD, 27,2 mit 10cm Verstllbereich gibt es doch von Gravity Dropper schon ewig. Warum nicht die? Ich bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden.



warscheinlich weil die anderen Stützen besser gefallen, frage mich schon die ganze Zeit warum die Joplin die meistverkaufteste autom. Stütze ist ( schlechte Klemmung, defektanfällig/ hällt ja meist die Tests in den Mags nicht mal stand). Ich würde mich auf jedem Fall mit so einem Teil nicht auf eine längere Tour begeben. Die Dropper ist auf jeden Fall die zuverlässigste autom. Stütze auf dem Markt. Wobei die Spezistütze mit mech. Klemmung auch Sinn macht>aber nur in 380mm erhältlich.


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. September 2008)

...und mit den lächerlichen 100mm max. absenkung der speci-stütze kann ich zb absolut nix anfangen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (7. September 2008)

hier mal details zum liteville prototyp:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355946







die sattelstützen-geschichte scheint ja allmählich interessant zu werden mit 20cm verstellbereich, fehlt nur noch der preiskampf...


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. September 2008)

diese stütze mit 400mm (oder besser noch weniger) einbaulänge und ohne fernbedienung würde ich auf der stelle vorbestellen.


----------



## ibislover (7. September 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> hier mal details zum liteville prototyp:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355946
> 
> die sattelstützen-geschichte scheint ja allmählich interessant zu werden mit 20cm verstellbereich, fehlt nur noch der preiskampf...


für den preis der stütze kannste dir aber 2 GD bestellen! 
und 20cm? für was das denn?

greetz


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. September 2008)

na für kleine (handliche) rahmen in kombination mit langen beinen. ohne 400er stütze komm ich mit meinem SXC nicht weit bergauf...
200mm haben also durchaus ihre berechtigung, noch dazu wo der verstellbereich anscheinend einstellbar ist.


----------



## RaD (7. September 2008)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Hi RaD, 27,2 mit 10cm Verstllbereich gibt es doch von Gravity Dropper schon ewig. Warum nicht die? Ich bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden.



Ja, das stimmt. Mag auch prima funktionieren, gefällt mir aber optisch überhaupt nicht, besonders wegen der Klemmung und dem Faltenbalg und den Bedienhebel. 

Ein Thomson mit Absenkung, das wär's ...


----------



## Blackwater Park (7. September 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> für den preis der stütze kannste dir aber 2 GD bestellen!
> und 20cm? für was das denn?
> 
> greetz


was die 20cm betrifft zitiere ich einfach mal aus dem anderen thread:


supasini schrieb:


> meine persönliche Entwicklung:
> bis 2005: Absenken: was für Leutem, die nicht Radfahren können, Angst haben,...
> dann: 5 cm bringt total viel, mehr braucht kein Mensch
> 2007 mit dem Liteville in den Alpen: oh, in steilen technischen Abfahrten sind 10 cm sehr angenehm, mehr ist sicher nicht nötig.
> ...





Blackwater Park schrieb:


> ich kenne viele leute die die stütze bei steilabfahrten komplett absenken, das sind bei mir ca 250mm, das bringt optimale bewegungsfreiheit für den schwerpunkt. manche leute (du vermutlich) benutzen den sattel für die seitliche balance, manche (die komplett-absenker) den lenker. mit nem breiten lenker klappts am besten



und zum preis:
300,- ist es mir auch nicht wert, aber diese 10cm stützen sind keine gleichwertige alternative.


----------



## ibislover (7. September 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> ...aber diese 10cm stützen sind keine gleichwertige alternative.


in wieweit? 10cm reichen ewig. ich wüßte nicht wwarum ich den sattel noch weiter runter machen sollte. sitze seit 15 jahren auf dem mtb, seit 8 jahren auf dem fully und seit einem jahr auf ner AMP. fährt man die passende rahmenhöhe, sind 10cm genug.

nur weil jemand einen LV rahmen, bei dem man eine sehr lange sattelstütze braucht, fährt, heißt dies nicht, dass das auch für alle anderen marken gilt. im gegenteil.
solche berichte, wie von dir zittiert, sind, vorallem bei LV-jüngern, mit sehr viel salz zu genießen! bei denen ist alles von LV und syntace (nicht falsch verstehen, ich fahre auch syntace!) gold und fast immer das LV ihr erstes fully. ist halt ne eigene spezies! 

und ich zweifel immer noch am fahrer, der mir erzält das im 10 oder 12,5 cm sattelhöhenunterchied nicht reicht.

die stütze wird sicher ein feines teil und eine bereicherung für den markt. der preis wird aber sicher sehr schmerzhaft.
technisch, funktionell und preislich gibt es schon jetzt einige alternativen, sodass jeder seine passende stütze finden wird.

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psderrick89 (7. September 2008)

meiner meinung nach is des nur n teil mehr was schnell kaputt gehn kann
n schnellspanner tuts doch genauso soo schwer isses jetz au nich den sattel manuell rauszuziehn bzw reinzudrücken


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. September 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> fährt man die passende rahmenhöhe, sind 10cm genug.



das überlass mal ruhig dem individuellen geschmack. ich fahre gerne kleine rahmen, dafür brauch ich eine lange stütze, punkt aus.



psderrick89 schrieb:


> n schnellspanner tuts doch genauso soo schwer isses jetz au nich den sattel manuell rauszuziehn bzw reinzudrücken



der nächste spezialist


----------



## Blackwater Park (7. September 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> in wieweit? 10cm reichen ewig. ich wüßte nicht wwarum ich den sattel noch weiter runter machen sollte. sitze seit 15 jahren auf dem mtb, seit 8 jahren auf dem fully und seit einem jahr auf ner AMP. fährt man die passende rahmenhöhe, sind 10cm genug.
> 
> nur weil jemand einen LV rahmen, bei dem man eine sehr lange sattelstütze braucht, fährt, heißt dies nicht, dass das auch für alle anderen marken gilt. im gegenteil.
> solche berichte, wie von dir zittiert, sind, vorallem bei LV-jüngern, mit sehr viel salz zu genießen! bei denen ist alles von LV und syntace (nicht falsch verstehen, ich fahre auch syntace!) gold und fast immer das LV ihr erstes fully. ist halt ne eigene spezies!
> ...



beim liteville-völkchen gibts schon manche leute mit sekten-tendenz, da geb ich dir recht. allerdings finde ich die einstellung "den sattel versenken ist kinderkram, früher gab es sowas nicht" auch etwas verbohrt. natürlich bringen 10cm absenkung schon ne menge bewegungsfreiheit, die auch für die viele strecken reicht, aber 20cm bringen eben noch mehr, ganz einfach. und auf manchen steilstücken können diese cm eben entscheidend sein. der einzige grund der dagegen spricht, ist die seitliche balance mit dem sattel. wenn man es seit jahrzehnten so gewohnt ist, fällt die umgewöhnung auf die balance mit dem lenker schwer, das kenne ich auch von vielen älteren fahrern, vor allem die mit den schmalen lenkern.

letztendlich ist es natürlich geschmackssache, niemand muss sowas runterfahren:




manche tun es aber ganz gerne.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2008)

Stimmt. 
Wenn man mal den Sattel rausnimmt und ganz ohne fährt, dann haut des erstmal garnet hin, bzw. ist voll übell.
Aber ich denke wenn man sich da wirklich drann gewöhnen würde, dann wäre es optimal.
Aber2 des macht ansich keiner und deswegen ist für fast alle 20cm irgendwie übertrieben.
Aber3 wenns mit der Stütze geht ist ja nur gut und auch nur als Vorteil zu sehen

Des mit dem runterfahren mach ich aber auch sehr gerne







G.


----------



## Blackwater Park (7. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber2 des macht ansich keiner und deswegen ist für fast alle 20cm irgendwie übertrieben.



es werden auch fast alle so eine stütze so bald nicht kaufen, das ist halt ein nischenprodukt für "vertrider" und co und nichts für gemütliche tourenfahrer oder cc-racer.

vielleicht wird sowas ja aber irgendwann in ferner zukunft mal mehr oder weniger in den rahmen integriert sein, wer weiß...


----------



## ibislover (7. September 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> ..."den sattel versenken ist kinderkram, früher gab es sowas nicht" auch etwas verbohrt...


also erstens bin ich noch nicht so alt und zweitens fahre ich auch ne höhenverstellbare sattelstütze! 





und die 10cm würden mir auch bei dem von dir geposteten bild reichen, aber sicher! 

wie auch immer. nie mehr ohne so ne stütze!


greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (7. September 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> ...fahre ich auch ne höhenverstellbare sattelstütze!



Ja genau, wie ist die AMP denn so ? Wäre von den Fakten her meine 1.Wahl.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> vielleicht wird sowas ja aber irgendwann in ferner zukunft mal mehr oder weniger in den rahmen integriert sein, wer weiß...



Ja, bei 20cm Verstellweg wäre des wohl möglich.

G.


----------



## SlayMe (7. September 2008)

Die neue Syntacestütze sieht erstmal super aus. Ich frage mich allerdings auch wie die nach oben begrenzt ist. Bei mir gucken z.B. nicht 20cm Stütze aus dem Rahmen raus. Voll ausgefahren würde ich nicht mehr mit den Füßen auf die Pedale kommen. Und das Ausfahren wäre dann wohl auch schmerzvoll.
Ich persönlich hätte gerne eine 14cm Absenkung. Aber vielleicht hat die Syntace ja irgendeine Einstellung, mit dem man den Federweg variabel und stufenlos einstellen kann - also den Maximalauszug begrenzen kann. Versteht einer was ich meine? Nicht? Auch egal.


----------



## MatschMeister (7. September 2008)

der maximalsuzug der syntance ist einstellbar.   sprich  14cm für den der 14cm auszug braucht der nächste  stellt sich den endanschlag  auf 15 ein  und der andere halt auf die max länge von 20cm.  so hats und der syntance mitarbeiter auf der eurobike erklärt- 

MatschMeister


----------



## lexle (7. September 2008)

Ich würde an eurer Stelle mal die kind Shock Probeieren.. gewogen 513 Gramm, 12,5 cm Versenkbar ; stufenlos, praktisch kein Spiel, super verarbeitet iene Klemmung bei der der Sattel horizontal bleibt wo er soll  und 120 sind ein fairer Preis


----------



## SlayMe (7. September 2008)

MatschMeister schrieb:


> der maximalsuzug der syntance ist einstellbar.   sprich  14cm für den der 14cm auszug braucht der nächste  stellt sich den endanschlag  auf 15 ein  und der andere halt auf die max länge von 20cm.  so hats und der syntance mitarbeiter auf der eurobike erklärt-
> 
> MatschMeister



Super! Danke für die Info.


----------



## biker-wug (7. September 2008)

HI, fahre selber seid einem Jahr die Speedball, hab mir heute die Syntace und die KindShok angeschaut, muss sagen, die Syntace kommt schon genial, gehöre auch zu denen, die die Speedball bei langen technischen Abfahrten noch zusätzlich absenkt. 
Aber ich glaube derzeit ist die Alternative schlechthin die KindShok, 12,5 cm zu dem Preis ist echt ein Wort, definitiv top Preis Leistungsverhältnis!!

Ciao


----------



## elBendito (9. September 2008)

Hab auf der Eurobike die KS i900 auch in weiß gesehen.

Für die, die auf weiß stehen ein Pic:


----------



## elBendito (9. September 2008)

Dies ist mein erstes Pic hier im Forum.

Wie mach ich, das mein Pic in Originalgröße hier im Thread erscheint?


----------



## elBendito (9. September 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/6/3/3/9/_/large/KSi900_white.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elBendito (9. September 2008)




----------



## biker-wug (9. September 2008)

Die KindShock in weiß ich ein Prototyp, es ist noch nicht sicher, ob die auf den Markt kommt.

Weiß einer schon nen Preis für die I950?? gefällt mir von der Klemmung her viel besser!

Ciao


----------



## Memphisto (10. September 2008)

hat die jmd auf der eurobike gesehen? 

http://www.fahrbar-bikes.de/


----------



## Dirtrace (10. September 2008)

Hi, die KS wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit in weiß kommen.

Das Problem bei normalen weißen Sattelstützen ist ja, dass sie bei öfterem absenken des Sattels dreckig werden. 

Da eine solche Teleskopstütze aber nach der Erstmontage in ihrer Position im Rahmen verbleibt gibt es kein Problem mit der weißen Farbe.

Cheers


----------



## biker-wug (10. September 2008)

Woher weißt du das mit an sicher grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit? Laut einem Händler der die Kind Shock schon verkauft, ist das noch nicht sicher.
Am Stand auf der EuroBike sagten sie auch, noch nicht raus, ob ja oder nein!

Ciao


----------



## elBendito (10. September 2008)

Die Fahrbar-Sattelstütze hab ich mir auch auf der Eurobike angeschaut.

Bei einem Preis von ebenfalls um die 120 Euro ist das System um Welten schlechter als die restlichen Stützen. Leider!

Die Stütze wird über Öffnen der Schnellspanner-Klemme hoch und runter gefahren. Dabei kann sie sich sehr leicht verdrehen. Vor allem, wenn man es wärend der Fahrt nutzen will. 
Und dann ist die Frage wie leichtgängig der Klemmverschluß ist. An dem Norco, an dem ich die Fahrbar ausprobieren konnte, ließ sich die Klemmung zwar sehr leicht Öffnen und Schließen, allerdings hat der Sattel sich auch in geschlossenem Zustand wegdrehen lassen. 

Alles in allem ist die Fahrbar für mich keine zufriedenstellende Lösung!


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. September 2008)

ich hab mir soeben für mein enduro eine i900 bestellt, 125mm reichen gerade noch so aus. und wenn nicht, kann man die stütze für extreme bergabpassagen ja eh noch "wie in alten zeiten" 1-2cm zusätzlich manuell versenken (zumindest in meinem fall).


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ich hab mir soeben für mein enduro eine i900 bestellt, 125mm reichen gerade noch so aus. und wenn nicht, kann man die stütze für extreme bergabpassagen ja eh noch "wie in alten zeiten" 1-2cm zusätzlich manuell versenken (zumindest in meinem fall).



Ach muß mich revedieren....an meinem Moorehuhn könnte ich die 20cm voll nutzen

G.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (10. September 2008)

wo bekomm ich die i900 denn günstig her? schön das es endlich eine günstige UND zuverlässige variostütze gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (11. September 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> in wieweit? 10cm reichen ewig. ich wüßte nicht wwarum ich den sattel noch weiter runter machen sollte. sitze seit 15 jahren auf dem mtb, seit 8 jahren auf dem fully und seit einem jahr auf ner AMP. fährt man die passende rahmenhöhe, sind 10cm genug.
> und ich zweifel immer noch am fahrer, der mir erzält das im 10 oder 12,5 cm sattelhöhenunterchied nicht reicht.



hallo,
für mich reichen 10cm oder 12,5cm auch nicht aus! ich hab den passenden rahmen mit dem ich 2000hm hoch und runter fahr. ich fahr auch so lang mtb wie du aber wahrscheinlich halt anders. 
genauso wie dich mein freund fragen würde wieso du an der sattelstütze einen schnellspanner  brauchst? der ist rennradprofi und trainiert im winter nur mtb, wenn sein crossrad im schnee versinkt. was nicht heisst das er nicht technisch fahren kann. der fährt alles im sattel und eingeklickt und hat das perfektioniert auf hohem niveau. für den ist es fraglich warum sich leute die gabel hochpumpen und den sattel vom idealen effizienzpunkt wegverstellen bevors an berg runter fahren.
aber irgendwo sind halt dann doch grenzen und es gibt genügend leute die wollen diese grenzen durchbrechen. und dafür brauch ich den sattel ganz am anschlag unten und trotzdem genügend auszug für meine langen beine. und wenn das ganze so schnell und einfach wie mit der syntace geht 
(und die qualli so gut ist wie von den restlichen teilen) 
dann kann ich mir vorstellen dass ich nicht der einzige bin der sich auf diese stütze freut.
die frage ob es das braucht darf sich zum glück jeder selber beantworten.


----------



## ibislover (11. September 2008)

greetz


----------



## 525Rainer (12. September 2008)

die CB joplin wurde jetzt überarbeitet und bietet auch 100mm verstellbereich. steht in der aktuellen bike.


----------



## pongi (13. September 2008)

kennt jemand den Preis für die Specialized Stütze die im Januar(???) rauskommen soll?


----------



## Spargel (14. September 2008)

Ich habe mich bei den letzten Trailtouren (9 Fahrtage) ein wenig gewundert: weil das Sitzrohr nicht weit genug ausgefräst ist, kann ich die vorhandene Sattelstütze - war zu faul, sie auf die Schnelle abzusägen   - nur noch 12 cm versenken statt der früheren 17 cm, die mir auch beim Aussuchen des neuen Rads so wichtig waren. Aber oh Wunder - die reichen mir überall dort, wo ich mich noch fahren traue. Dafür kann ich da zur Not noch ein wenig im Sitzen treten. 

Eine verstellbare Sattelstütze hat ja gegenüber einer herkömmlichen einen eingeschränkten Verstellbereich, weil sie wegen der nötigen 4-5cm für den verdickten Teil mit Anlenkung ja nicht "100%" versenkbar sein kann - also für Extrem-Versenk-Fanatiker wie mich früher ist eine verstellbare Stütze nix. Aber da schaut es so schlecht nicht aus, weil etwas weniger auch reicht, wie es scheint. Jetzt muß ich mir nur noch überlegen, ob ich lieber eine verstellbare Stütze will (da sie bei mir ohne Set-Back sein soll, bleiben wohl eh nur die neuen 950 oder Syntace) oder ein Gepäcktransportsystem a la Zorrocarry. Na, da habe ich ja noch den ganzen Winter Zeit zum überlegen... 

ciao Christian


----------



## mät__ (14. September 2008)

pongi schrieb:


> kennt jemand den Preis für die Specialized Stütze die im Januar(???) rauskommen soll?



Laut EurobikeInformationsMensch von Specialized:
"wie die Konkurrenzprodukte"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (14. September 2008)

also eher teuer *g*


----------



## Elfriede (15. September 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> die CB joplin wurde jetzt überarbeitet und bietet auch 100mm verstellbereich. steht in der aktuellen bike.



Außerdem soll es sie im 27.2er Maß geben.


----------



## sms (15. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...
> Mußte aber feststellen das der Hebel für rechts, links montiert (so wie ein Trigger) absolut perfekt wäre.
> Also von der Bedienungsergonomie ein richtiges Plus.
> Und bei einem Sturz wäre er auch net ganz so exponiert
> ....




Hallo GD-Experten

Das ist wohl der Rechte (???? oder nicht????) Hebel der GD





Frage: Wie wird denn da "geschaltet"? Ich meine wie löst man die Sattelstütze (gibt also die Hebel oder senkfuntion frei)
Muss der hier abgebildete Hebel gezogen oder gedrückt werden?
Muss man den Hebel in beide Richtungen bewegen, oder drückt/zieht man ihn nur zum auslösen und züruck geht er von allein?


Also, konkret:

Ich möchte den Hebel auf der linken Seite montieren,
aber nicht oben auf dem Lenker, sondert quasi nach hinten zu mir gerichtet.
Die Betätigung sollte dann so laufen, dass ich mit dem Daumen den Hebel direkt nach unten drücke um die Stütze zu lösen... 

1. geht das?
2. welchen Hebel bräuchte ich? Links oder Rechts?


----------



## 1st_Parma (16. September 2008)

sms schrieb:


> 1. Das ist wohl der Rechte (???? oder nicht????) Hebel der GD
> 2. welchen Hebel bräuchte ich? Links oder Rechts?


 
Nein, es ist der Linke. Folglich ist für deinen Konfigurationswunsch der Rechte von Nöten.  

Gruß


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2008)

So isses...von vorne gesehen halt.

Und  man muß den Hebel nur drücken und er geht automatisch zurück.


G.


----------



## Doc Roots (16. September 2008)

Ich hab die KS i900 jetzt endlich montiert und auch schon getestet. Super Teil. Die beste Investition seit langer Zeit....


----------



## king.mark (17. September 2008)

So ich hab die KS i900 jetzt seit ein paar Tagen und bin absolut happy damit. Kein Spiel und die Verarbeitung wirkt sehr hochwertig. Am Sonntag war ich in Winterberg und hab sie einfach voll ausgefahren bevor ich das bike an den Lift gehängt habe. Die Stütze hat das ohne Probleme mitgemacht und reichlich Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.


----------



## gerdi1 (17. September 2008)

Ich hab auch die KS i900 und bin am Wochenende das erste Mal gefahren.
SUPER SACHE 

Einzig die Reduktion macht ab etwas Probleme, ich bekomm die Stütze nicht 100% ig fest.


----------



## Dirtrace (17. September 2008)

king.mark schrieb:


> So ich hab die KS i900 jetzt seit ein paar Tagen und bin absolut happy damit. Kein Spiel und die Verarbeitung wirkt sehr hochwertig. Am Sonntag war ich in Winterberg und hab sie einfach voll ausgefahren bevor ich das bike an den Lift gehängt habe. Die Stütze hat das ohne Probleme mitgemacht und reichlich Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.



Hi, 

Ich würde das mit dem Lift lassen, da der Verstellhebel verbiegen kann.

Mit der (noch nicht erhältlichen) Remote Variante ist das allerdings kein Problem.

In Winterberg hängst du dein Rad selber ein und so hast du noch Kontrolle darüber wie es hängt. In Oberammergau schmeißen die dein Bike einfach in die Halterung und so kann der Hebel verbiegen.

Cheers


----------



## gbm31 (17. September 2008)

jupp, fürn bikepark kommt einfach ne kurze normale stütze dran, da muss man auch nix mit voller beinlänge treten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## king.mark (17. September 2008)

Ja stimmt schon, man muss beim Einhängen schon sehr auf das Hebelchen aufpassen, sonst ist der Spaß schnell vorbei.


----------



## stuntman666 (20. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ist jetzt vielleicht ein wenig o.t., aber ich brauche eure hilfe.
seit ein paar wochen fahre ich die crank brothers joplin stütze ohne remote.
heute bei einer tour hat sich der sattel von der stütze gelöst. das ist geschehen weil sich diese roten sattelhalter, also diese kleinen dinger mit denen die sattelstreben an der stütze befestigt sind, aufgebogen haben. eigentlich ein garantiefall, aber da ich völlig in der pampa war und nicht 25km schieben wollte habe ich die dinger mit nem stein provisorisch gerade geklopft. schön blöd könnte man sagen, aber ich habe gehofft diese teile irgendwo als ersatz zu bekommen. leider hat der händler wo ich sie gekauft habe (www.bike-components.de) keine ahnung wie ich an de teile komme.

hat da jemand irgendwie erfahrung mit gemacht?

vielen dank für eure hilfe im voraus..

achso, erspart euch kommentare wie "selbst schuld" usw... das weiß ich nämlich selbst ;-)


----------



## silberfische (20. September 2008)

Schreib doch mal ein Mail an Cosmic Sports (http://www.cosmicsports.de). Die sind der Importeur (soweit ich weiß) und haben jetzt alle Teile als Ersatzteil auf Lager (wurde mir zumindest auf der Eurobike gesagt).

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## gbm31 (20. September 2008)

geh lieber zu einem händler, der bontrager-teile hat - deren stütze ist baugleich und die teile billiger...

ist übrigens ne bekannte achillesferse der joplin.


----------



## stuntman666 (21. September 2008)

Ja super! Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. An Cosmic hab ich schon geschrieben, mal sehen was die antworten. Den Tip mit Bontrager werde ich verfolgen!


----------



## ibislover (21. September 2008)

stuntman666 schrieb:


> Ja super! Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. An Cosmic hab ich schon geschrieben, mal sehen was die antworten. Den Tip mit Bontrager werde ich verfolgen!


gar nix.
bei den nasen musste anrufen, sonst wird das eher nix!


----------



## Pittus (22. September 2008)

stuntman666 schrieb:


> teile komme.
> 
> hat da jemand irgendwie *erfahrung mit gemacht*?
> 
> vielen dank für eure hilfe im voraus..






Pittus schrieb:


> Hier



Wie du siehst schon Habe das Ersatzteil über go cycle bekommen.Andere schreiben, dass du auch die Teile von Bontrager nehmen kannst. Zu beziehen unter anderem auch bei Stadler "Bontrager Seatpost Haed, Part Number 272628" soll deutlich Preiswerter sein 

Pitt


----------



## silberfische (22. September 2008)

Pittus schrieb:


> ... Zu beziehen unter anderem auch bei Stadler "Bontrager Seatpost Haed, Part Number 272628" soll deutlich Preiswerter sein ...


Ich wollte das Teil bei meinem örtlichen Händler bestellen, da hieß es "erst wieder im Dezember lieferbar"  ....

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## stuntman666 (22. September 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> gar nix.
> bei den nasen musste anrufen, sonst wird das eher nix!



nicht? Ich habe direkt heute morgen eine Email von denen bekommen das die Teile (und zwar die neue verstärkten) schon in der Post für mich seien und morgen oder Mittwoch bei mir ankommen.... und zwar auf Kulanz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (22. September 2008)

stuntman666 schrieb:


> nicht? Ich habe direkt heute morgen eine Email von denen bekommen das die Teile (und zwar die neue verstärkten) schon in der Post für mich seien und morgen oder Mittwoch bei mir ankommen.... und zwar auf Kulanz!


WHOA!
schön zu hören dass sich da evtl. mal was am endverbraucherservice getan hat! 

greetz


----------



## stuntman666 (25. September 2008)

...gab keine Probleme, die Dinger waren gestern im Briegkasten. Im übrigen hatte ich auch eine Email zu den US Crank brothers geschickt... die Antwort war: We will send out a set of railclamps for spare.

Also bekomme ich noch ein 2. Paar


----------



## clk2106 (28. September 2008)

ein update zur kindshock i900:

ein kleiner jump und unglücklich am sattel gelandet. 
das material scheint nicht sehr stabil zu sein, hab so was schon vorher erlebt, die bisherigen stützen habens durch die bank überlebt.
bin nun gerade im reklamationsprozess, in erster instanz wurde aber mein anliegen aber gleich mal abgewiesen...


----------



## Schreiner (29. September 2008)

Mir hat es jetzt zum zweiten mal die Halter an meiner Maverick verbogen und der sattel ist abgefallen wie ein zu reifer apfel vom Baum.

Natürlich im Urlaub in Finale. Hat nen Tag gekostet und 7 Bike Shops auf 30Km abgeklappert bis ich endlich ne 30,9er stütze hatte damit ich wieder fahren konnte. Die war leider etwas kurz was echt nervig war beim touren.

Fazit: Maverick wartet jetzt wieder zuhause auf ersatzteile und wird dann verkauft.
Sattelklemmung bei der Kindshock sieht schon ******* aus wird bei mir sicher nicht halten.
Die neue Joplin vier sah in der bike ganz nett aus.


----------



## gbm31 (29. September 2008)

@ clk2106: 

aua - das sieht nicht schön aus. wie heftig war denn der aufprall? 

was mich schon etwas wundert: die magnesium-streben haben gehalten...


----------



## clk2106 (29. September 2008)

du, der aufprall war echt nicht der rede wert.
bin ja nicht mal selber gefahren, hab das alles live miterlebt.
der fahrer is grad mal 60kg schwer, er is mit einem fuss vom pedal, als er abgehoben is, und dann halt mit einem fuss am pedal und mit dem hintern am sattel aufgekommen, dann ein ziemlich unschönes geräusch und dann sah das ganze so aus.

frag mich echt, wie weich das ding an dieser stelle ist, hat echt nicht wild ausgesehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (29. September 2008)

Hm, dann wohl doch die HSK-200 von Syntace. Das Zeug, was momentan so angeboten wird, scheint unausgereifter Mist zu sein. Die paar Monate geht es noch ohne...


----------



## Deleted 7157 (29. September 2008)

garbel schrieb:


> Hm, dann wohl doch die HSK-200 von Syntace. Das Zeug, was momentan so angeboten wird, scheint unausgereifter Mist zu sein. Die paar Monate geht es noch ohne...




Die Dropper funktioniert und hält. Nur weil die Stütze von Syntace ist, heist das noch gar nichts.


----------



## ibislover (29. September 2008)

meine AMP hält auch und läuft astrein!

auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, ... 



@clk2106
so wie du es beschireben hast --> dumm gelaufen!
aber ich sehe da kein grund warum der hersteller da in die pflicht genommen werden sollte. je nach höhe/weite des sprungs können auch 60kg, die schräge auf den sattel wirken, sehr viel sein. ob "sprünge halb-schräg auf dem sattel landen" unter sachgemäße benutzung fällt!? 
das teil wird nicht die welt kosten, also unter erfahrung abhacken und weiterfahren.


----------



## garbel (29. September 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> meine *AMP* hält auch und läuft astrein!



Die Stütze interessiert mich eigentlich von den jetzt schon erhältlichen am meisten. Wo bekommt man die her, wenn man keine Verwandte/Freunde in den USA/Kanada hat ?


----------



## ibislover (29. September 2008)

garbel schrieb:


> Die Stütze interessiert mich eigentlich von den jetzt schon erhältlichen am meisten. Wo bekommt man die her, wenn man keine Verwandte/Freunde in den USA/Kanada hat ?


das und die momentanen lieferschwierigkeiten sind DAS problem.
sorry, weiter kann ich leider nicht helfen.


----------



## garbel (29. September 2008)

Ja, das hab ich schon befürchtet. Die Webseite über die Lieferfähigkeit wird ja schon seit Wochen (Monaten?) nicht aktualisiert...

Also doch auf die Syntace warten.


----------



## pongi (29. September 2008)

oder schauen was das SPecialized Teil kann wenn es denn endlich mal kommt


----------



## Gierwolf (30. September 2008)

@ clk 2106

Moin,moin....das sieht ja ziemlich Schei... aus ! Ich hoffe mal das mir das mit meiner Stütze nicht passiert ! Allerdings hatte ich auch schon ein paar unsanfte Landungen mit dem Teil wobei ich mit meinem Hintern auf den Sattel geknallt bin ...und das mit 85 kg und nicht mit nur 60 kg ! Also entweder hatte ich bis jetzt nur Glück,oder deine Stütze war ein "Montagsprodukt"....die Zeit wird es zeigen !!

M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## clk2106 (30. September 2008)

Gierwolf schrieb:


> @ clk 2106
> 
> Moin,moin....das sieht ja ziemlich Schei... aus ! Ich hoffe mal das mir das mit meiner Stütze nicht passiert ! Allerdings hatte ich auch schon ein paar unsanfte Landungen mit dem Teil wobei ich mit meinem Hintern auf den Sattel geknallt bin ...und das mit 85 kg und nicht mit nur 60 kg ! Also entweder hatte ich bis jetzt nur Glück,oder deine Stütze war ein "Montagsprodukt"....die Zeit wird es zeigen !!
> 
> M.f.G der Gierwolf



bin am gucken, die firma versucht nun mal, da was abzuchecken beim hersteller... aber is halt schwer. haben mir nun mal geraten, das ganze teil einzuschicken, hab nur die sorge, dass ich das "nie" mehr seh, wenn das bis anch china geht!?!!?


----------



## Schreiner (30. September 2008)

Kann man nicht nur die beiden verbogenen Teile einschicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (30. September 2008)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Kann man nicht nur die beiden verbogenen Teile einschicken?



bikestore sagt NO!


----------



## Dirtrace (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 

Ich habe soeben die ersten paar I-900 Remote Sattelstützen bekommen. 

Der Hebel lässt sich sowohl rechts wie links montieren.

Und eine Anleitung liegt nun endlich mit im Karton.

Ich habe die Anleitungen auch im mein Fotoalbum eingestellt.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/10464

Cheers


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2008)

Dirtrace schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe soeben die ersten paar I-900 Remote Sattelstützen bekommen.
> 
> ...



³

G.


----------



## sms (3. Oktober 2008)

So, GD is bestellt, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## OJMad (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich interessiere mich auch für die I900.
Habe momentan aber an meinem Radon Stage eine Stütze mit 31,4mm drin.
Was da bei der I900 am nächsten kommt ist allerdings 31,6mm.
Hab ich da gar keine Chance, oder werden die 0,2mm nur durch die Klemme egalisiert????


So long
J.O.


----------



## biker-wug (4. Oktober 2008)

HI, 

da mußt dann das Sitzrohr aufreiben lassen!! Macht ein guter Händler ohne Probleme.

Frage an die I900 Fahrer. Fahre derzeit die Maverick und hab mir jetzt die I900 bestellt, bin aber gerade am Überlegen ob ich auf die Remote Version umbestelle!!???!

Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Die Speedball hab ich ohne Lenkerbedienung gefahren, war auch zufrieden damit, aber trotzdem bin ich mir unschlüssig. Denk mir halt auch, hab eh schon zusätzlich zu Bremse und Schaltung noch nen PopLock, bzw. bald nen IT Hebel mit am Lenker. Wird halt auch sehr voll das ganze!!

Schon wer Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## ibislover (4. Oktober 2008)

ob dir dein lenker dann zu voll ist oder nicht, musste selber entscheiden. aber schmeiß den poplock raus, dafür brauchsze doch kein lenkerhebel. bei IT, ok.

pro remote wurde schon sehr viel geschrieben. einfach mal ein paar seiten zurücklesen.
eine variostütze macht aber erst richtig laune mit remotehebel, da man sie da wirklich in jeder situation, mit beiden händen am lenker, verstellen kann.
sicher tut es auch der hebel unterm sattel, aber die situationen in denen der remotehebel von vorteil ist, sind 10mal mehr vorhanden. 

greetz

...


----------



## Gierwolf (4. Oktober 2008)

@ biker-wug
Moin,moin....also ich hatte ebenfalls die Maverick vor der Kind Shock Stütze und der EINZIGE Vorteil der Maverick ist der längere und dadurch besser erreichbare Verstellhebel,der Hebel der KS ist doch deutlich kürzer.Nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit ist das aber kein Problem ! Ob du dir noch einen Hebel an den Lenker "knallen" willst hast du dir schon selbst beantwortet....wohin damit wenn da schon 2 zusätzliche Hebel für die Fahrwerkseinstellung sind ? Ist zwar sicherlich bequemer mit Fernbedienung,aber ein Griff unter den Sattel sollte doch noch zu bewerkstelligen sein wenn man keine Gicht hat.
M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## biker-wug (4. Oktober 2008)

Hab derzeit nur einen Hebel, den Poplock, da die Manitou beim Service liegt, danach ist der PopLock weg und der IT Hebel kommt ran!!  Also sprich derzeit sind es 5 Bowdenzüge die am Lenker rumhängen, danach wären es 6, was schon echt viel ist, finde ich!!

Hat schon einer ein Bild vom KindShock Hebel montiert am Lenker, kenn nur die Bilder von der Beschreibung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtrace (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi, du kannst den Remote Hebel der KS I900 sowohl rechts wie links wie auch ober und unterhalb des Lenkers montieren.

Um mehr platz am Lenker zu erhalten kann man bei Shimano Schalthebeln die nutzlose Ganganzeige abschrauben. 

Die neueren Shimanohebel SL-M 970(XTR), SL-M810 (Saint), SL-M800 (Saint alt), SL-M770(XT) & SL-M660 (SLX) lassen sich dann sogar zwischen Bremshebel und Lenkergriff montieren. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=326037

Dieses Funktioniert ebenso mit den Sram Trigger Hebeln X.O &  X.9(ab 07)

Der platz zwischen Lenkergriff und Bremshebel ist ja in der Regel frei und so gewinnt man schon mal die Schalthebel breite dazu.

Fahrer von Formular & Avid Bremsen (mit geteilter Klemmung) können in Kombination mit Sram trigger Hebeln (X.O & X.9) auch noch die Matchmaker Klemmschelle verwenden. Somit sind schon wieder 2 Klemmschellen gespart.

Auf dieser Matchmaker Schelle, kann zusätzlich noch eine Pushloc Hebel (für Gabel oder Dämpfer) montiert werden. Somit entsteht noch mehr platz am Lenker.

Bild http://www.mtbiker.sk/images/mpbpic799525.jpg

Cheers


----------



## biker-wug (4. Oktober 2008)

Die nutzlosen Ganganzeigen hab ich schon demontiert, das ist schon lang vorbei!

Hast du ein Bild von der KS mit montiertem Hebel.
Funktioniert das System einwandfrei oder eher solala??

Was für einen Zug benötigt man, Brems oder Schalt??


----------



## Dirtrace (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi, die Stütze funktioniert besser als alle anderen die ich bis jezt gefahren habe.

Schaltzug und Hülle liegen der Stütze schon bei.

Cheers


----------



## biker-wug (4. Oktober 2008)

Grübel grübel, bin mir einfach nicht sicher ob mir oder ohne Lenkerbedienung!!

Will einfach ein Foto sehen.

@Dirtrace: Hast eine Mail von mir!!


----------



## ibislover (4. Oktober 2008)

Dirtrace schrieb:


> Hi, die Stütze funktioniert besser als alle anderen die ich bis jezt gefahren habe...


und welche waren das?

finde die stütze auch sehr interessant, keine frage. und der preis ist echt nicht schlecht. auf einmal stört auch niemand das "made in taiwan" mehr!  

was bei der verwendung der remotehebels aber genauso blöd wie bei der maverick/CB ist, ist dass das kabel am stützenkopf den mechanismus aktivieren muss. das kabel das hochläuft sieht nicht nur blöd aus, sondern bildet in abgesegtem zustand auch ne echt doofe schlaufe...

greetz


...


----------



## Dirtrace (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

Ich bin neben der Kind Shock auch schon die CD Joplin und die Gravity Dropper gefahren.

Was soll mich an Made in Taiwan stören?  Die Taiwanesen sind mittlerweile der Weltweit führende Herrsteller hochwertiger Fahrradkomponenten. 

Die Billigteile kommen mittlerweile alle aus China.

Und ob ich als Deutscher jezt ein ausländisches Produkt "made in taiwan" oder "made in the USA" kaufe, so unterstütze ich die hieransässige wirtschaft genauso(wenig).

Sowiso kommen viele Amerikanische "Kult Teile" mittlerweile aus Asien.

Mit einer halbwegs intelligenten zugverlegung hast du beim einfahren keine Schlaufe an der man hängenbleibt.

Die Zuglösung wie bei der Gravity Dropper ist bei soviel Hub der Stütze nicht möglich, da die Stütze dann noch ca 5 cm weniger weit im Rahmen versenkt werden könnte. Somit wäre der Sattel dann für viele Leute zu hoch und die Stütze somit nicht fahrbar.

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (4. Oktober 2008)

das mit taiwan war nicht auf dich bezogen.

wollte nur hören was du bisher getestet hast.
was gefiel dir an der GD nicht so?


----------



## biker-wug (4. Oktober 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> ist dass das kabel am stützenkopf den mechanismus aktivieren muss. das kabel das hochläuft sieht nicht nur blöd aus, sondern bildet in abgesegtem zustand auch ne echt doofe schlaufe...
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt, an das hab ich noch nie gedacht, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Spricht wieder gegen die Version!!

@Dirtrace, hast du ein Foto von der Remote, einmal oben einmal unten, eben wegen dem Zug.

Hoffe ich nerv Dich nicht mit meinen Fotowünschen!!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich suche momentan auch eine verstellbare Sattelstütze mit ca. 10cm Absenkung und ohne Fernbedienung.
In mein Bike würde nur die Kind Shock KS-850 passen, da die 900i und 950i leider nicht in 27,2mm erhältlich sind.
Ist die KS-850 von der Funktion und vom Aufbau her mit den beiden anderen Modellen vergleichbar?
Sie kostet ja nur die Hälfte, daher bin ich ein wenig skeptisch ob die Qualität halbwegs passt.
Was gibt es sonst für Alternativen in 27,2mm und mit Hebelbedienung (also ohne Fernbedienung)?


----------



## Dirtrace (5. Oktober 2008)

Die 850 ist nicht fürs Mountainbike gedacht, im MTB sollten nur die Versionen I-900 & I-950 eingesezt werden, die es aber nicht in 27,2 mm gibt.

Ich habe die 850 zwar auch schon im MTB zweckentfremdet wiege allerdings auch nur 68 kg. Die Lageung ist weniger aufwendig gestaltet und Gesamte Stütze weniger hochwertig verarbeitet. Ebenso solltest du bedenken, daß die 850 im gegensatz zur I-900/950 federt.

Die 850er Stütze wurde von KS entwickelt um den Sattel z.B. an der Ampel im Stadtverkehr abzusenken.



Cheers,


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi Hitch,

fahre die KSP 850 seit über einen Jahr bei Freeridetouren.
Für den Preis 

Aber 100mm sind nicht absenkbar!!!!! zumindest nicht aus dem Laden (55mm).....da darfst schon nachbessern!
Federn soll sie zwar...tut sie aber bei mir nicht (74Kg)

Die GD, auch 27,2 ginge doch auch.
Und im Amiland mit 100 mm Absenkung.


----------



## Dirtrace (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

Es gibt die KSP850 sowohl in 50 wie auch in 100 mm.

Habe sogar ne remote Variante davon hier.

Aber sie hat halt keine MTB freigabe

Cheers


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Oktober 2008)

Vom Gewicht wärs kein Problem, ich wieg auch nur 72kg und wenn es ruppig wird soll das Teil ja runter gefahren werden 

Die GD gibt es doch nicht mit Hebel unterm Sattel, oder?


"Aber 100mm sind nicht absenkbar!!!!! zumindest nicht aus dem Laden (55mm).....da darfst schon nachbessern!"

Den Satz versteh ich nicht ganz, laut HIER ist sie 100mm absenkbar.


----------



## Scott-y (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe die die KSP 850  mit 100mm gefahren. Auf einem Fully im Gelände stört mich die Federung nicht weiter, aber nach kurzer Zeit versenkt sich durch Dreck und Wasser und vieleicht auch noch wegen des Sattelrohrwinkels und meinem Gewicht( 85kg +Rucksack) die Sattelstütze nur nch wiederwillig. 
Nach ca. 3 Wochen senkte sich die Sattelstütze auf Touren ständig selbst etwas ab. ( Fehlerursache war eine verschmutzte Mechanik im Bereich der Hebelumlenkung) Die Vorspannung der Feder ( ich hatte die Stütze immer voll ausgefahren) ließ dann auch schon nach so das ich für Touren keine optimale Sitzposition mehr hatte. 
Fazit: -Ich finde sie ist nicht für MTB´s geeignet, 
          -Wenn dann nur mit geringeren Fahrergewicht und Neoprenhülle. 
           -Bei einer zu großen Sattelrohrneigung klemmt sie bald 
            beim Einfedern oder einfahren.
           Nach 4 Wochen  +ca. 400km Einsatz:  Die 850 ist nichts für mich. Nächster Versuch wird wohl eine 900er sein.


----------



## clk2106 (6. Oktober 2008)

Gierwolf schrieb:


> @ clk 2106
> 
> Moin,moin....das sieht ja ziemlich Schei... aus ! Ich hoffe mal das mir das mit meiner Stütze nicht passiert ! Allerdings hatte ich auch schon ein paar unsanfte Landungen mit dem Teil wobei ich mit meinem Hintern auf den Sattel geknallt bin ...und das mit 85 kg und nicht mit nur 60 kg ! Also entweder hatte ich bis jetzt nur Glück,oder deine Stütze war ein "Montagsprodukt"....die Zeit wird es zeigen !!
> 
> M.f.G der Gierwolf



also letzte info zur KS 900i:
hab dank dem E.Wiener Bike Parts Team nun eine Ersatzklemme erhalten!!
Grosses Lob, die sind da echt nobelst eingetreten! DANKE nochmal... 

das ding wird heut gleich mal montiert, dann gehts wieder weiter!!


----------



## Alex de Large (6. Oktober 2008)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit nicht
> 
> Und wo ist überhaupt das Problem die Sattelstütze ohne abzusteigen einzufahren???



Man(n) ist ja lernfähig. Und überhaupt was schert mich mein dummes Geschwätz von gestern. 

Nachdem ich eine a. Sattelstütze ausgiebig auf einem Enduro-Bike testen durfte, möchte ich auch eine, genau für diesen Einsatzzweck.

Unter Zurückstellung einiger ästhetischer Bedenken scheint mir die Gravitydropper ein ausgereiftes (verschiedene Längen, einfache Technik, stabile Sattelaufnahme!) und bei Direktimport auch ein relativ günstiges Produkt zu sein.

Einige Fragen sind aber noch offen:

-Wie lang ist die mitgelieferte Hülse zum Ausgleich des Durchmessers?
-Muß ich den mitgelieferten "Blasebalg" montieren? Bei einer hydraulischen Stütze würde ich ja noch eine gewisse Notwendigkeit sehen.
-läßt sich der Remotehebel (ebenfalls eine selten häßliche Konstruktion) auch unter dem Lenker montieren? Falls ja, benötige ich dann wohl bei Linksmontage die Ausführung für rechts.
-Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der normalen Remote- und der Turboausführung?
-Macht die Ausführung mit dem 1inch Zwischenschritt Sinn (sehe ich nicht so wirklich)?
-Wie schwer ist das Teil real gewogen?

Vielen Dank und Asche über mein Haupt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (6. Oktober 2008)

Die Gravity Dropper Stütze mit dem Hebel unter dem Sattel heißt Descender und gibt es auch in einer 10cm Version.
Den Zwischenschritt (1 inch - Absenkung) finde ich super und benutze ich auch oft.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. Oktober 2008)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Die Gravity Dropper Stütze mit dem Hebel unter dem Sattel heißt Descender und gibt es auch in einer 10cm Version.
> Den Zwischenschritt (1 inch - Absenkung) finde ich super und benutze ich auch oft.



Das ist meines Wissens bei 27,2mm Durchmesser die einzige manuelle Alternative zur KSP-850.
Weisst du wo ich die Descender mit 10cm Absenkung bestellen kann (gerne auch USA)?
Hat jemand schonmal die Descender gesehen/benutzt? Sieht nämlich komplizierter aus als der Hebel bei den Alternativen.


----------



## Alex de Large (6. Oktober 2008)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Die Gravity Dropper Stütze mit dem Hebel unter dem Sattel heißt Descender und gibt es auch in einer 10cm Version.
> Den Zwischenschritt (1 inch - Absenkung) finde ich super und benutze ich auch oft.



Die Descender kommt nicht in Betracht. Ich will ein Remote. Da gibts zwei Ausführungen. U.a. die "Turbo" für 299 USD gegenüber 250 USD für die andere Ausführung. Deshalb meine Frage.

Zu Teil zwei.: Kann man den Zwischenschritt auch überspringen oder hat man quasi einen "Zwangsaufenthalt" nach einem Inch und muß dann nochmal drücken?

Bestellen kann man direkt beim Hersteller:


http://www.gravitydropper.com/wherephone.html


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2008)

Gewicht bei der 10cm Variante frisch aus der Verpackung.







[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## Alex de Large (6. Oktober 2008)

Genau, das ist die Turbo! Und was ist jetzt der Unterschied zur einfachen Ausführung mit remote zu 250 USD???

Das Gewicht mit Fernbedienung find ich akzeptabel!

*P.S. Und noch ne Frage. Die Länge der Stütze (z.B. 300mm), bemisst die sich bis zur Unterkannte Sattelstützkopf (also Ende Rohr) oder bis zur Sattelklemmung?*


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2008)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Genau, das ist die Turbo! Und was ist jetzt der Unterschied zur einfachen Ausführung mit remote zu 250 USD???
> 
> Das Gewicht mit Fernbedienung find ich akzeptabel!
> 
> *P.S. Und noch ne Frage. Die Länge der Stütze (z.B. 300mm), bemisst die sich bis zur Unterkannt Sattelstützkopf (also Ende Rohr) oder bis zur Klemmung?*



Auf dem Bild ist die 400er und die ist ganz normal bemessen wie eine normale Stütze auch.
Also Mitte Klemmung bis unten.
Hab sie mittlerweile auch ein wenig veredelt






[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. Oktober 2008)

Dirtrace schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Es gibt die KSP850 sowohl in 50 wie auch in 100 mm.
> 
> ...



Schick mir bitte mal ein Bild vorbei!!
Und was soll sie kosten?
Freigaben interessieren nur bei der Arbeit!!!


Habe bisher immer nur die 50mm Ausführungen gefunden.....aber die geht ja zum aufrüsten.


----------



## SlayMe (7. Oktober 2008)

Bestell am besten direkt bei Gravity dropper. 
Der Hebel bei der Descender wird einfach gezogen und dann kann der Sattel bewegt werden. Er rastet dann von alleine in der nächsten position ein.
Die 1 Inch Position überspringt man einfach. Im Gegenteil, den Zwischenschritt (1 inch) zu treffen ist etwas Übungssache. Da muss man sich schon drauf konzentrieren.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (10. Oktober 2008)

So kompliziert ist es gar nicht, die 1 inch Position zu treffen. Man senkt einfach mehr ab und lässt die Sattelstütze dann wieder kurz nach oben in die 1 inch Position einrasten. Das geht nach einer kleinen Eingewöhnung ganz intuitiv. Ausserdem ist diese Zwischenabsenkung ganz Praktisch. Ich verwende sie vor allem auf Singletrails.

Aber wenn Du schon direkt aus den USA bestellst, dann nimm gleich die Dropper mit Remotehebel vom Lenker aus. Ich möchte in kniffligen Situationen nicht einen Arm vom Lenker nehmen, um den Knopf zu ziehen. Du sparst Dir ja schon eh einiges, also nimm gleich die Gravity Dropper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (10. Oktober 2008)

......wenn mir jetzt noch jemand verrät, welchen Vorteil die Turbo Ausführung hat.......


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube, sie ist 
etwas leichter
man muss den Sattel zum wieder hochstellen, vorher nicht noch kurz belasten und dann entlasten. Entlasten und drücken zum hochstellen genügt.


----------



## nailz (10. Oktober 2008)

Kann jmd berichten ob die Joplin zum Einhängen des Sattels im Sessellift (Bikepark) geeignet ist? Das ganze Gewicht des Bikes hängt an der Sattelstütze. Zusätzlich gibts nur ne Gurtsicherung gegen Herabfallen


----------



## stuntman666 (10. Oktober 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> Kann jmd berichten ob die Joplin zum Einhängen des Sattels im Sessellift (Bikepark) geeignet ist? Das ganze Gewicht des Bikes hängt an der Sattelstütze. Zusätzlich gibts nur ne Gurtsicherung gegen Herabfallen



Ganz ehrlich? Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. Die kleinen roten Rail Clamps sind bei meiner schon verbogen beim Biken auf dem Singletrail. Wahrscheinlich wirds im Lift halten, aber als ich letzte Woche im Bikepark Hahnenklee war, war ich ziemlich froh das das Bike am VR in den Lift gehangen wurde...


----------



## Dirtrace (10. Oktober 2008)

Moin, geht mit der Joplin definitiv nicht die kannst du danach endlüften.

Bei der Kind Shock würde ich das höchstens bei der Remote Variane machen.

Bei den Stützen mit Hebel verbiegen diese.

Also im Bike Park am besten Standard Stütze fahren.

Cheers


----------



## sms (11. Oktober 2008)

Auf der Spezihomepage gibts nun die COMMAND POST MTB SATTELSTÜTZE zum angucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (11. Oktober 2008)

die is ja mal hammer. preis müsste stimmen, dann wär sie spitze denk ich mal!!!


----------



## pongi (11. Oktober 2008)

hat auf der eurobike einen sehr robusten eindruck gemacht. die wäre im moment mein favorit. leider wird sie zu teuer sein


----------



## OJMad (11. Oktober 2008)

Laut der aktuellen Mountainbike-magazin 299 Dollar. Inwieweit der Preis dann am deutschen Markt realisiert wird bleibt abzuwarten.
auf jeden Fall die einzige Stütze die ein sehr gut einheimsen konnte.
Mein Favorit bleibt dennoch die KS i900. Auch wenn der Preis auf 159 Euro angehoben wurde


----------



## Schreiner (12. Oktober 2008)

KS i900 läuft etwas rau find ich.

Hatte bisher ne Maverick aber nachdem mir die Klemmung nun zweimal verreckt ist kommt die bei meinem Mädel ans Bike. Bin gestern das erste mal mit der Kindshock gefahren. die 125mm sind Klasse allerdings läuft die Maverick deutlich besser in der Absenkung und auch der hebel ist dort besser, aber ich denk an das gewöhnt man sich.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (12. Oktober 2008)

OJMad schrieb:


> Laut der aktuellen Mountainbike-magazin 299 Dollar. Inwieweit der Preis dann am deutschen Markt realisiert wird bleibt abzuwarten.
> auf jeden Fall die einzige Stütze die ein sehr gut einheimsen konnte.



Wie die Preispolitik so ist, wird sie dann eben 299 *EUR *kosten.


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. Oktober 2008)

soviel geld für 10cm? lächerlich. aber die leute werden's trotzdem kaufen, steht ja specialized oben.


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Oktober 2008)

Für mich sieht die sogar von der Klemmung wie die Maverik/Crank Brothers aus, lediglich die Zugführung geht vorne statt hinten weg.


----------



## clk2106 (13. Oktober 2008)

Dirtrace schrieb:


> Moin, geht mit der Joplin definitiv nicht die kannst du danach endlüften.
> 
> Bei der Kind Shock würde ich das höchstens bei der Remote Variane machen.
> 
> ...



also ein kollege is die 900i am we am geisskopf gefahren, stütze für die fahrt raus und gut... gab keine probleme.
ich selber fahr aber im park auch lieber mit ner konventionellen stütze!


----------



## Dirtrace (13. Oktober 2008)

clk2106 schrieb:


> also ein kollege is die 900i am we am geisskopf gefahren, stütze für die fahrt raus und gut... gab keine probleme.
> ich selber fahr aber im park auch lieber mit ner konventionellen stütze!



Hi, am Geiskopf hängen die dein Bike auch nur mit der Sattelstütze über einen Haken, das macht keine Probleme.

In Winterberg oder Oberammergau häng dein Rad mit der Stütze allerdings in einer Gabel, bzw wird unsanft vom Liftpersonal in diese Gabel reingeschmissen. Dadurch kann der Hebel verbiegen.

Diese ist mir in Oberammergau schon passiert.

Mit der Remote Variante kann dieses halt nicht passieren.

Cheers


----------



## Deleted 80478 (19. Oktober 2008)

Noch einer mehr:

http://www.humpert.com/de/bikeparts...y&produktart=15&einsatzbereich=37&produkt=364

X-TAS-Y Up & Down - sieht mir ja sehr nach der KindShock aus. Preise habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es Neuankündigungen oder Pläne für absenkbare Sattelstützen in 27,2mm? Scheint außer der KSP-850 und der Gravity Dropper leider nix zu geben.


----------



## garbel (19. Oktober 2008)

Die neue Joplin 4 soll es auch in 27,2 geben.


----------



## Frog (20. Oktober 2008)

Blutsturz schrieb:


> Noch einer mehr:
> 
> http://www.humpert.com/de/bikeparts...y&produktart=15&einsatzbereich=37&produkt=364
> 
> X-TAS-Y Up & Down - sieht mir ja sehr nach der KindShock aus. Preise habe ich nicht gefunden.



hier eine Antwort:
wir danken für Ihre Anfrage und das damit verbundene Interesse an unserer UP
& DOWN Sattelstütze.
Die Antwort auf Ihre Fragen finden Sie nachfolgend.

- Gewicht: ca. 549 g
- Durchmesser: 31,2 / 31,4 / 31,6 mm
- Verstellbereich: 130 mm


Mit freundlichen Grüßen / With best regards,

Rolf G. Häcker
Technischer-Kundenservice


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Oktober 2008)

Möchte mir die KS i900 bestellen, bin mir aber noch sehr unschlüssig ob Remote oder nicht. Preislich gibt sich das ja nicht viel, vom Gewicht her aber schon. Das Mehrgewicht zu einer normalen Sattelstütze macht mir eh schon zu schaffen. Lohnt sich die einfachere Bedienung?

Und noch eine zweite Frage: in meinem Rahmen lässt sich die Stütze 23cm weit versenken. Im voll ausgefahren Zustand brauche ich eine Höhe von der Oberkante Sattelrohr bis zu den Sattelstreben von ca. 27cm. Lässt sich das so mit der KS i900 abdecken?


...


----------



## gbm31 (20. Oktober 2008)

27cm müsste grade so passen - wenn ich zuhause bin, kann ich ja mal messen...

ob remote oder nicht, ist bei joplin und i900 eher eine frage der zugführung, da der zug die 125mm verstellung mitmachen können muss, ohne mit irgendwelchen hinterbau-umlenkhebeln ins gehege zu kommen...


----------



## crazyman (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

Die Remote Variante ist auf jeden Fall der der Standard vorzuziehen. 

In schwierigen Situationen muss die Hand nicht vom Lenker genommen werden, was ein enormer vorteil ist.

Mit etwas Mühe & Geduld bekommt man bei fast jedem Rahmen eine saubere Zugverlegung hin.


Aufbauhöhe:  Diese beträgt mindestens ca.19 cm bis mitte Sattelgestell. 
Es ist allerdings möglich diese und somit auch den Verstellweg um ca. 10 mm zu verkleinern in dem man die auf der unterseite eingeschraubte rote Aluhülse einfach umdreht. Jezt schaut unten allerdings die blaue Mutter raus, so das sich nur die Aufbauhöhe, nicht aber die Gesamtlänge verändert.

Cheers


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Oktober 2008)

@gbm31: wenn Du das nachmessen könntest, wäre das klasse 




> Aufbauhöhe: Diese beträgt mindestens ca.19 cm bis mitte Sattelgestell.


Ist die wirklich so hoch im eingefahren Zustand? Habe jetzt weiter vorne gelesen das der untere Teil 20cm lang ist. Wenn man dazu die 12,5cm Absenkung und die Mindesteinbauhöhe von 19cm dazu rechnet, wäre man ja bei einer Gesamtlänge von 51,5cm


----------



## clk2106 (21. Oktober 2008)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ist die wirklich so hoch im eingefahren Zustand? Habe jetzt weiter vorne gelesen das der untere Teil 20cm lang ist. Wenn man dazu die 12,5cm Absenkung und die Mindesteinbauhöhe von 19cm dazu rechnet, wäre man ja bei einer Gesamtlänge von 51,5cm



guck mal hier:




das is fast ganz draussen und ohne der 12,5cm.

Mindeststecktiefe der Stütze ist 10cm. so komm ich dann mit dem sattel 30cm über die sattelklemme. mit dem verstellmechanismus komm ich dann mit dem sattel auf 17,5cm über klemme. komplett versenkt sitzt der sattel 7cm über der klemme. also bring ich die stütze von max ausgefahren auf max rein um 10,5cm runter, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe... 



dreamdeep schrieb:


> Und noch eine zweite Frage: in meinem Rahmen lässt sich die Stütze 23cm weit versenken. Im voll ausgefahren Zustand brauche ich eine Höhe von der Oberkante Sattelrohr bis zu den Sattelstreben von ca. 27cm. Lässt sich das so mit der KS i900 abdecken?


und nun zu deinen daten: wenn ich dabei bin, kriegst also die stütze max 20,5cm in den rahmen rein, der rest ist der kopf und der klemmring oben.
und die 27cm von dir gehn sich aus, wenn ich auf die gemessenen 30cm bei mir schau...

hilft das? kennt sich da noch wer aus??


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Oktober 2008)

Ok, Danke - das hilft weiter 

Das heißt also, bei 27cm benötigter max. Höhe (Schnellspanner/Sattelstreben) wäre die Stütze im eingefahren Zustand noch 14,5cm hoch und zur Not wäre sie noch manuell voll versenkbar auf 7cm bis zum Klemmring. Prima, das passt ja dann soweit alles 

Bleibt nur noch die Frage ob Remote oder nicht, wenn nur das Gewicht und die Optik nicht wäre 

btw. wie hoch ist eigentlich das Mehrgewicht der Remote stütze?


...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (21. Oktober 2008)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das heißt also, bei 27cm benötigter max. Höhe (Schnellspanner/Sattelstreben) wäre die Stütze im eingefahren Zustand noch 14,5cm hoch und zur Not wäre sie noch manuell voll versenkbar auf 7cm bis zum Klemmring. Prima, das passt ja dann soweit alles



wenn 27-12,5=14,5 ist, ja 

und ich muss sagen, wenn ich nicht im park bin, fahr ich auch gern mit den cm drüber, für die hausrundentrails reichts auch so... im park nehm ich dann ohnehin lieber ne normale stütze, is einfach nicht so schade drum 
werd mir jetzt dann die thomson so weit kürzen, dass sie ganz reingeht, wobei, so richtig notwendig doch auch nicht.

gewicht? meine güte, die 300g... ein bissl mehr training is das, immer positiv sehen 

optik? also ich hab schon schlimmere designfehler gesehen an bikes...
der hebel unterm sattel is auch schön klein, das fällt gar nicht weiter auf...


----------



## crazyman (21. Oktober 2008)

crazyman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Die Remote Variante ist auf jeden Fall der der Standard vorzuziehen.
> 
> ...



Die 19 cm bezogen sich auf den ausgefahrenen Zustand. 

Cheers


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Oktober 2008)

Blutsturz schrieb:


> Noch einer mehr:
> 
> http://www.humpert.com/de/bikeparts...y&produktart=15&einsatzbereich=37&produkt=364
> 
> X-TAS-Y Up & Down - sieht mir ja sehr nach der KindShock aus. Preise habe ich nicht gefunden.



Ja, hat wirklich gewisse Ähnlichkeit.
Aber der Hebel scheint etwas länger und die Klemmung...zumindest des obere Teil davon ist definitiv anders.

G.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Oktober 2008)

So, hab mich jetzt dazu durchgerungen und mir die Remote Version bestellt, sollte am Donnerstag ankommen 



clk2106 schrieb:


> optik? also ich hab schon schlimmere designfehler gesehen an bikes...
> der hebel unterm sattel is auch schön klein, das fällt gar nicht weiter auf...


Die Optik bezog sich auf die remote Version bezüglich Zugverlegung... ansonsten finde ich die Stütze eigentlich ganz schick


----------



## sluette (22. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, hat wirklich gewisse Ähnlichkeit.
> Aber der Hebel scheint etwas länger und die Klemmung...zumindest des obere Teil davon ist definitiv anders.
> 
> G.


 
wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist das eines der alten bilder die zu anfang auf der kindshock webseite gezeigt wurden. ich habe mir auch meine 900i nach diesem bild bestellt und dann die aktuelle version bekommen.


----------



## vscope (22. Oktober 2008)

Habe die Remote i900 nun auf mein AMS Pro montiert.
Hier 2 Bilder der Verlegung des Bowdenzugs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (22. Oktober 2008)

Das sieht doch recht sauber aus! Wie bist du den mit dem Remote-Hebel zufrieden, wie ist die Bedienung?


----------



## vscope (22. Oktober 2008)

der remote hebel könnte ein wenig besser sein.
die automatische rückstell funktion funktioniert bei mir zumindest nicht immer zu 100%, da muss man dann ein wenig nachhelfen.
aber nichts tragisches.
nicht falsch verstehen. er funktioniert und macht was er soll.
also kein grund das teil nicht zu kaufen 

anbei noch ein Foto vom Remote Hebel am Lenker.

lg

vscope


----------



## sluette (22. Oktober 2008)

vscope schrieb:


> anbei noch ein Foto vom Remote Hebel am Lenker.
> 
> lg
> 
> vscope



also der hebel gefällt mir ja mal gar nicht. :kotz:
wenn ich das richtig deute, muss man den hebel ja wie einen bremshebel anziehen, oder ? 
und das alles noch oberhalb des shifters ? geht das leicht oder braucht man da 2 finger für ? 
da gefällt mir der crankbrothers / maverick hebel deutlich besser, der löst doch in alle richtung aus.

ich bin von der ks ja völlig überzeugt, leistet seit 3 monaten sehr gute dienste in meinem enduro. nun wollte ich vielleicht noch eine remote für mein argon kaufen. 
ne, aber nicht dem hebel...


----------



## vscope (22. Oktober 2008)

sluette jetzt übertreibst du aber schon ein wenig


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Oktober 2008)

Naja, schön ist er wirklich nicht  

Auf welche Weise funktioniert denn der Hebel, wäre es eventuell möglich in z.B. durch einen Poplock Hebel zu ersetzen?


----------



## checkb (22. Oktober 2008)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Naja, schön ist er wirklich nicht
> 
> Auf welche Weise funktioniert denn der Hebel, wäre es eventuell möglich in z.B. durch einen Poplock Hebel zu ersetzen?



Der Hebel funktioniert ohne Probleme mit Druck nach vorne. Wenn man den O-Ring zwischen Hebel und Klemmung rausnimmt geht das ganze noch besser. ( Einfach Schraube rausdrehen ) Vorsicht beim Klemmen am Lenker, das Teil kann auch mal abbrechen.  

Mehr könnt ihr hier lesen...klick hier.

Meine Empfehlung ganz klar: *Remote* wenn man technische Trails fährt.

checkb

Poplock geht, fährt ein Kumpel.


----------



## vscope (22. Oktober 2008)

ich freu mich jeden tag bei der fahrt in die arbeit wenn ich die "steile treppe" passage passiere 

sattel rein und runter...


----------



## Dirtrace (22. Oktober 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> also der hebel gefällt mir ja mal gar nicht. :kotz:
> wenn ich das richtig deute, muss man den hebel ja wie einen bremshebel anziehen, oder ?
> und das alles noch oberhalb des shifters ? geht das leicht oder braucht man da 2 finger für ?
> da gefällt mir der crankbrothers / maverick hebel deutlich besser, der löst doch in alle richtung aus.
> ...


Moin,

Das ist ja alles kein Wunder. Der Hebel ist total falsch montiert. Man muss den Hebel mit dem Daumen in Fahrtrichtung nach vorne drücken dann funktioniert das Ganze wunderbar. Um den Hebel auf der linken Seite zu Verwenden mus man diesen erst einmal umbauen. Eine Anleitung hierzu findest du unter meine Fotos. 

Wenn der Hebel nicht von selbst zurück kommt solltest du nochmal an der Zugführung arbeiten und diese ggf. sauberer verlegen (keine zu kleinen Bögen) und den Zug etwas fetten. Meine läuft ohne jedes Problem.

Ich habe noch ein Bild angehängt wie der Hebel in montiertem Zustand sitzen muss.

Cheers


----------



## vscope (22. Oktober 2008)

kann so auch gut damit leben.
steht er wenigstens nicht so weit vor.


----------



## sluette (23. Oktober 2008)

vscope schrieb:


> sluette jetzt übertreibst du aber schon ein wenig


 
nö, nicht im geringsten. beim aufbau des argons habe ich mir echt viel gedanken gemacht. das bike gefällt mir genauso wie's ist, optisch und funktionell. da kommt so ein klobs nicht an den lenker...



Dirtrace schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Das ist ja alles kein Wunder. Der Hebel ist total falsch montiert.
> Cheers


 
ok, das sieht schon besser aus. habt ihr mal bilder in einer besseren qualität vom hebel ? ist das ein guss- oder frästeil ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (23. Oktober 2008)

Wenn das dann wirklich kompatibel ist, werde ich wohl auf einen Pushlock Hebel upgraden:

http://bike-components.de/catalog/G...ontal?osCsid=f34c38c1f4b5452a65f18921892cb44b


----------



## checkb (23. Oktober 2008)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wenn das dann wirklich kompatibel ist, werde ich wohl auf einen Pushlock Hebel upgraden:
> 
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/G...ontal?osCsid=f34c38c1f4b5452a65f18921892cb44b



Sieht geil aus, aber der Preis ist heftig. Warum nicht gleich den nehmen...klick hier.

checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Oktober 2008)

Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Wobei es die RS Hebel halt öfters bei Ebay zu einem gutem Kurs gibt.


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Oktober 2008)

Habe heute meine Remote i900 bekommen und gleich montiert. Hier die Gewichte:

*StÃ¼tze:* 506g
*Hebel:* 22g
*Zug: *10g
*AussenhÃ¼lle:* 54g (ca. 10g schwerer als eine Shimano ZughÃ¼lle in gleicher LÃ¤nge)

Insgesamt also 592g 

Der Remotehebel sieht real wirklich nicht soo schlimm aus wie auf dem Bild und integriert sich bei richtiger Montage eigentlich recht gut ins Cockpit. Die Ergonomie ist eher schlecht, der Hebel selbst ist zu scharfkantig und drÃ¼ckt sich in den Daumen. Die Lagerung ist auch nicht wirklich leichtgÃ¤ngig, habe mit etwas Fett nachgeholfen.

Trotz leichtgÃ¤ngiger Zugverlegung reicht die RÃ¼ckstelkraft des Hebels an der StÃ¼tze aber leider nicht aus den Remotehebel korrekt zurÃ¼ck zu ziehen. Muss da morgen nochmal etwas experimentieren. VorlÃ¤ufig habe ich mir mal mit 2 GummibÃ¤ndern beholfen, die ich um den kleinen Hebel an der SattelstÃ¼tze und dann nach hinten zur Schraube der Klemmung gespannt habe. Ist zwar verdeckt unter dem Sattel aber natÃ¼rlich auch nicht das Wahre.

Alles in allem muss ich sagen, das die StÃ¼tze zwar gÃ¼nstiger ist wie vergleichbare Modelle, aber fÃ¼r 156â¬ hÃ¤tte ich mir dann doch eine etwas bessere Verarbeitung erwartet. Besonders der Remotehebel, die Sattelklemmung und der kleine Hebel am Sattel, entspricht eigentlich nicht unbedingt der QualitÃ¤t die ich am Bike haben mÃ¶chte. Aber bis die Syntace StÃ¼tze raus kommt, wird sie es wohl tun.

EDIT:
War gerade nochmals in der Werkstatt und habe wie weiter vorne den O-Ring beim Hebel entnommen. Geht dann zwar leichtgÃ¤ngig hat dann aber ziemlich viel Spiel. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich dann noch entdeckt, dass alleine durch das testen beim anbauen, der Zug am Remotehebel schon eine ordentliche Kerbe ins Alu geschliffen hat. Durch die Kreisbewegung des Hebels, wird der Zug Ã¼ber die Kante gezogen und sÃ¤gt sich dann schÃ¶n in das Gewinde oder direkt in die Einstellschraube. Die StÃ¼tze mag ja gut sein, aber die Remoteversion ist unausgereifter Mist, sorry 

...


----------



## checkb (25. Oktober 2008)

> Die Stütze mag ja gut sein, aber die Remoteversion ist unausgereifter Mist, sorry



Bleib locker, ich habe am Anfang auch ganz schön geflucht.  Nach 3 Touren bin ich total happy und gebe das Teil nicht mehr her. 

Bis der rote Aluhebel an der Stütze abfällt gibt es sicher eine Lösung und solange wird weitergefahren mit Dauergrinsen.  Wir* sind hier schon am überlegen einen neuen Hebel zu basteln der auch hält. Vielleicht was schönes aus Carbon mit Zugführung, schaun mer mal.

checkb

*4 glückliche Berliner Dauerabsenker


----------



## Pittus (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe gestern meinen Hebel getunt  Mit einer kleinen Feder habe ich die Rückstellkraft so erhöht, dass es nur so flutscht  Die haben den Hebel so konstruiert, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass sie dies ursprünglich auch so geplant hatten. Da der Hebel rechts wie links verwendet werden kann, hätten die immer zwei Federn beilegen müssen, eine links und eine rechts gedreht.Dies haben sie sich gespart  . Ein 1,5mm Loch im Hebel, ein kleiner Schlitz in der Halterung, sind alles was man machen muß. Die Feder sollt einen Durchmesser von 7mm (außen) haben und ca. 3-4 Windungen (5-6mm). Hat man seinen Hebel links braucht man eine rechts gedrehte Feder (gegen en Uhrzeiger) und Hebel rechts, dem entsprechend andersrum. Fotos gibt's nicht, weil sie Scheizze geworden sind. Man konnte fast nichts darauf erkennen  . Aber die Funktion  der Hebel schnipst nur noch so nach oben. Achja, die Vorspannung nicht zu hoch wählen nicht, dass ihr mit der ganzen Hand drücken müsst 

Pitt

PS: Vergesst das mit der Feder, wie ich sehe baut jeder den Hehel anders an. Somit kann sich die Feder Drehrichtung  auch  ändern. Ich habe den Hebel an der Lenkerinnenseite und schalte mit dem Daumen


----------



## timtim (25. Oktober 2008)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Besonders der Remotehebel, die Sattelklemmung und der kleine Hebel am Sattel, entspricht eigentlich nicht unbedingt der Qualität die ich am Bike haben möchte. Aber bis die Syntace Stütze raus kommt, wird sie es wohl tun.
> Mist, sorry
> 
> ...




dem muß ich mich leider anschließen ,diese alugussteile sind ausschuss.......

hier meine lösung zum hebel


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Oktober 2008)

Werde das heute oder morgen auch auf Poploc Hebel und Shimano Züge/Hülle umbauen. Die mitgelieferte Aussenhülle ist imho ebenfalls mistig, an einer Stelle ist die umantelung schon gebrochen. Ist auch keine Schalthülle, sondern vom Kern her eine Bremshülle.

Habe vorher mal eine längere Probefahrt gemacht. Grunsätzlich ist das einfach super, möchte auch nicht mehr drauf verzichten 

Dann ist mir noch aufgefallen das die Stütze Spiel hat und zwar lässt sich der Sattel leicht hin und her drehen. Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## checkb (25. Oktober 2008)

> Wie ist das bei euch?



Nicht erwähnenswert. Wer eine Joplin ( Maverick ) hatte, weiss was ich meine. 

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (25. Oktober 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Nicht erwähnenswert. Wer eine Joplin ( Maverick ) hatte, weiss was ich meine.



Das heiß das Spiel ist bei Dir auch?


----------



## checkb (25. Oktober 2008)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das heiß das Spiel ist bei Dir auch?



Ja


----------



## biker-wug (25. Oktober 2008)

Ein bisserl Spiel haben sie, ja, aber wie schon oben geschrieben wurde, wer ne Speedball hatte, der weiß was SPIEL bedeutet!!


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Oktober 2008)

Habe nun auf Poploc umgebaut und dabei nochmals den kleinen Aluhebel und den Kolben welchen er betätigt, unter die Lupe genommen. Abgesehen davon das der Hebel auch schon starken Abrieb hat, hakte der Kolben manchmal. Habe ihn nun gereinigt und mit EPDM Fett geschmiert. Zusammen mit dem neuen Shimano Zug/Hülle sowie der Poploc Remote funktioniert das ganze nun hervorragend. Ein kleiner Druck auf die Remote genügt zum absenken und der Hebel stellt sich ohne Probleme zurück. 

Nebenbei hat die Aktion auch noch etwas Gewicht gespart:

Stütze: 506g
Hebel: 26g
Zug: 9g
Aussenhülle: 39g

Gesamt 580g


----------



## checkb (26. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht sollten die Jungs von KS die Stützen erstmal im IBC verteilen und wir machen das Produkt Marktreif.  

Was hast du für eine Endkappe genommen um den Zug in die Führung zu quetschen?

checkb


----------



## crazyman (26. Oktober 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine Endkappe genommen um den Zug in die Führung zu quetschen?
> 
> checkb



Hi checkb,

Diese Endkappe  sollte passen.

Shimano Y-6Z2 90030 SIS-SP40 Gedichtete Außenzugtülle (Ø4 mm) Aluminium 

http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/support/explosionszeichungen_archiv/SM/Small_Parts_00.PDF


Ich selbst fahre die Stütze mit dem Original Hebel (incl. O-Ring)  und Zug ohne Probleme. Wichtig ist, das der Zug in nicht zu kleinen Bögen montiert wird und sowohl der Zug wie auch der Hebel gefettet werden.

Bei der verwendung von Shimano Außenhüllen sollte die  SIS-SP41 verwendet werden, da diese im Gegensatz  zur  SIS-SP40 durchgehend gefettet ist.  Bei  SIS-SP40 muss also noch Fett eingebracht werden. 
Am Hebel kann eine ganz normale Kunststoff Endkappe  verwendet werden, am Stützenkopf nur eine mit kleinerem außenØ wie die oben genannte.

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (26. Oktober 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine Endkappe genommen um den Zug in die Führung zu quetschen?:



Bisher ist der Zug noch ohne Endkappe verbau, muss mir morgen erst was passendes besorgen.


----------



## vscope (27. Oktober 2008)

Frage womit schmiert man am besten die zughülle?


----------



## Hufi (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo 

hab grad im Liteville-Forum noch einen Link zu einem anderen Hersteller in den USA gefunden.
Hier der Link: www.rasebike.com
Stütze lässt sich 9" also rund 228mm. Der Hebel zur Bedienung sieht auch ganz passabel aus. Es gibt auch ein kleines Video auf der Seite. Einziger Wermutstropfen der Preis...


----------



## checkb (27. Oktober 2008)

@Hufi

Die sieht ja wirklich mal lecker aus.  Leider ist meine Kohle zur Zeit verbraten. 

checkb


----------



## biker-wug (27. Oktober 2008)

Die Stütze wurde in diesem Threat schon mal benannt!! 

Aber der Preis ist einfach zu krass!!


----------



## sms (1. November 2008)

sms schrieb:


> So, GD is bestellt, bin mal gespannt.


So, jetzt ist das ding beim Zoll


----------



## Deleted 83484 (2. November 2008)

Hufi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> hab grad im Liteville-Forum noch einen Link zu einem anderen Hersteller in den USA gefunden.
> Hier der Link: www.rasebike.com
> Stütze lässt sich 9" also rund 228mm. Der Hebel zur Bedienung sieht auch ganz passabel aus. Es gibt auch ein kleines Video auf der Seite. Einziger Wermutstropfen der Preis...



Das schaut ja super aus....ok. der Preis ist saftig.......die Qualität wäre interessant !!!


----------



## Rebell-78 (3. November 2008)

Hy,

was brauche ich an Teilen um den Zug bei KS i 900 R zum verlängern? Die andere Züge verlaufen auch uner dem Unterrohr und mir fehlen ca. 20cm.

Eine Shimano Ausenhülle (4mm?) mit Zug. Endkappe Nr. 3 in 4mmhttp://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/support/explosionszeichungen_archiv/SM/Small_Parts_00.PDF
Ist das alles?

Danke


----------



## dreamdeep (3. November 2008)

Ausser dem Zug selbst, ist das alles...


----------



## monkey10 (6. November 2008)

Bekomme demnächst meine Kindshock i-900-R. Da wir mittlererweile Mitten im Herbst sind und der Winter naht wird die Variosattelstütze sehr wahrscheinlich des öfteren Schlammschlachten ausgesetzt. 

Schützt ihr eure Kindshock vor dem Schlammbeschuss mit einem Faltenbalg, Neopren o.ä.? Es existiert ja gerade ein Thread über die Joplin, die offensichtlich vor Dreck geschützt werden sollte...-->

Ist das im gleichen Maße bei den Kindshock-Variosattelstützen notwendig? Kann die Stütze genauso steckenbleiben od. ist sie aufgrund des anderen System resistenter vor Verunreinigungen? Reicht es vielleicht doch sie einfach nach einer Schlamm-Ausfahrt vor dem Schmutz zu befreien???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (6. November 2008)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Schützt ihr eure Kindshock vor dem Schlammbeschuss mit einem Faltenbalg, Neopren o.ä.? Es existiert ja gerade ein Thread über die Joplin, die offensichtlich vor Dreck geschützt werden sollte...-->
> 
> Reicht es vielleicht doch sie einfach nach einer Schlamm-Ausfahrt vor dem Schmutz zu befreien???




Hi, ich reinige sie nur! Das muss reichen! Die Stütze bekommt die gleiche Pflege wie die Gabel und der Dämpfer! Brunox.

Kuck hier

Übrigens: 

Laut Specialized soll die tolle Tele-Stütze 349,- Euro im VK kosten! 

Ich liebe mein  KindShock  Stütze

Gruß

el martn


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. November 2008)

el martn schrieb:


> Laut Specialized soll die tolle Tele-Stütze 349,- Euro im VK kosten!



 
da kann wohl wiedermal jemand den mund nicht voll genug bekommen. typisch.


----------



## sasch12 (6. November 2008)

hallo...
laut der Kind-Shock Homepage gibt's die I900R ja auch in 300mm,
kann mir da evtl. jemand eine Bezugsadresse geben... woher bekomm ich die "Kurze" ?
Freundin hat nen Stumpy und da passt die 400er leider nicht rein ! 
grüsse sasch...


----------



## dreamdeep (6. November 2008)

Das ist ja die UVP wird also in den Shops gÃ¼nstiger zu bekommen sein. Und wenn sie funktioniert und nicht die ganzen Kinderkrankheiten der anderen SattelstÃ¼tzen hat, dann ist sie ihr Geld wert.

Meine i-900 Ã¼berzeugt mich bisher auch nicht. Irgendwie macht sie von vorne bis hinten nur Probleme und ist von sorgenfrei weit entfernt. Sobald es eine gute Alternative gibt, wird die SOFORT getauscht.

- Spiel an der Sattelnase
- Lausig verarbeitet AluguÃteile
- der Remote-Hebel ist eine Fehlkonstruktion
- wenn man nicht peinlich genau auf die Zugverlegung achtet und immer alles gut gefettet ist, funktioniert die Remote nicht richtig.
- Sattel senkt sich von der max. Position nach lÃ¤ngerer Fahrt 1-2cm ab

Die i-900 ist einfach nicht ausgereift und billig verarbeitet, da zahle ich gerne 100â¬ mehr und habe dann ein Produkt was fehlerfrei funktioniert.

...


----------



## pongi (6. November 2008)

Speci Teile bekommst du in der Regel nicht unter dem UVP. Da ist Speci sehr dahinterher


----------



## stscit04 (6. November 2008)

Hallo,

bischen OT, aber hier im Thread doch auch passend:

verkaufe eine nagelneue Joplin L in Orgnialverpackung (noch nie
montiert) in 31.6 für 190 Euro VHB.

Interesse? PM/Email.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## checkb (6. November 2008)

> Meine i-900 überzeugt mich bisher auch nicht. Irgendwie macht sie von vorne bis hinten nur Probleme und ist von sorgenfrei weit entfernt. Sobald es eine gute Alternative gibt, wird die SOFORT getauscht.
> 
> - Spiel an der Sattelnase
> - Lausig verarbeitet Alugußteile
> ...



Meine und die 3 ( alle Remote ) bei meiner Altherrengruppe funktionieren auch bei harten Einsatz vom Feinsten.

checkb


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. November 2008)

Gibt es Infos wann die Joplin in 27,2mm erhältlich sein wird?
Gut ich kann bis zum Frühjahr warten, aber wäre interessant


----------



## vscope (6. November 2008)

bin auch zufrieden mit meiner.
preis/leistung finde ich sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (6. November 2008)

nochmals:



el martn schrieb:


> Ich liebe mein  KindShock  Stütze
> 
> Gruß
> 
> el martn


----------



## Rebell-78 (6. November 2008)

Fahre die I 900 R seit 1 Woche. Bin ca. 5000hm und 200km mit gefahren.

Die Stütze kommt nach lange Abfahrten nicht selbständig zurück (Druck drauf, danach o.k)
Abgesenkt bei eine Tragepasage konnte ich die Stütze wieder rausziehen, beim loslassen zog sich erneuert zurück.


----------



## sms (6. November 2008)

sms schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist das ding beim Zoll


und jetzt ist sie beim mir


----------



## sluette (7. November 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Meine und die 3 ( alle Remote ) bei meiner Altherrengruppe funktionieren auch bei harten Einsatz vom Feinsten.
> 
> checkb



kann ich nur bestätigen. funktioniert nach 3 monaten noch wie am ersten tag. das einzigste was mir aufgefallen ist: wenn mein enduro mit abgesenkter stütze eine woche in der garage steht, will die ks nen kleinen anschub haben um sich wieder hoch zu drücken. das ist aber nur beim ersten mal und stört mich auch nicht weiter. ansonsten tiptop !


----------



## Don Stefano (8. November 2008)

Als stolzer Besitzer einer Maveric Sattelstütze mit Remote würde ich lieber die Version ohne Remote fahren. Gibt es hier evtl. jemanden, der ein Remote Upgrade machen möchte?

Sprich, ich suche jemanden, der mit mir die Remote Teile gegen den Verstellhebel tauscht, der direkt unterm Sattel ist. Ach so, ich hab sie ca. ein halbes Jahr, aber sehr selten gefahren (4-5 Touren, ich bin die anderen Bikes häufiger gefahren).


----------



## sms (8. November 2008)

sms schrieb:


> und jetzt ist sie beim mir



So heute ausgiebig getesten.

Fazit: Absolut lohnenswerte Anschaffung.

Ich habe den Hebel für Links genommen und diesen rechts montiert.
Der Hebel ragt quasi nicht über den Lenker hinaus, kann ihn fest so drücken wie die Schaltung: von oben nach unten.

Fahrbericht:
Steiler Anstieg:  Stütze ist ganz ausgezogen
Oben ein Stück Strasse: Stütze immernoch draussen
Dann: Eine kleine Daumenbewegung, 1 inch runter und ab bin den Trail.
Dieser schlängelt sich fröhlich dahin.
Aus voller Fahrt in den steilen Teil des Trail.
Wieder eine kleine Daumenbewegung, GD ist jetzt ganz unten. Und abgeht die Luzi!!! 
Unten angekommen: Zack, alles wieder oben.

Ich bin sowas von zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feuersocke (9. November 2008)

Der thread hier ist ja sehr interessant, aber leider ein wenig unübersichtlich, 
und per google findet man auch mehr, als ich eigentlich wissen will: 

welche der Sattelstützen sind denn jetzt empfehlenswert (Ich denke da an kind shock i900, Crank Bros. Joplin, Maverick Speedball, Gravity Dropper, irgendwann Liteville / Specialized...)?

Die ideale Stütze hätte einen Verstellbereich wie die KS i900, also mehr als 10 cm, qualitativ hochwertig und nicht allzu überteuert...* 

Oder - anders gefragt - gibt es eine Alternative zur i900? oder hat diese besondere Nahteile, von der fehlenden Möglichkeit zu kürzen mal abgesehen?

(*Gravity Dropper ist mir zu teuer, Joplin und Speedball haben halt einen zu geringen Verstellbereich)


----------



## speci05 (9. November 2008)

Hallo

Dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Kommentar...zur Speedball R.

Wenn die Sattelstütze funktioniert wäre es ein Gedicht. Abgesehen von der Sattelversenkung. 7,5 cm sind "gut bis befriedigend".

Da sie leider nicht zuverlässig funktioniert ist sie auch kein gute Sattelstütze...zumindest in meinem Fall.

Das durchrutschen des Sattelrohres und der Sattelklemme kann man durch anschleifen und Karbonpaste beheben. Die Sattelklemme kann man im übrigen mit bis zu 17 Nm anziehen (ohne Gewährleistung). Alles auch nicht schön aber es hält dann.

Was aber leider ein no Go ist: die (meine) Sattelstütze bleibt weder zuverlässig in der oberen Position, noch in der unteren Position. Verdacht Ölverlust. Selbst nach schnellem Service/Garantieleistung (Austausch des gesamten Innenlebens auf Garantie) tritt nach einem Monat wiederholt dasselbe Problem auf. Die Sattelstütze senkt sich beim draufsetzen in der oberen Position um 1 cm bis 3 cm ab. Verdacht: wiederholt Ölverlust.

Die "alte"/heutige Joplin ist, nehme ich an, baugleich mit der Speedball.

Ach ja,...habe mittlererweise auch festgestellt das der Hebel von der "R" von meinem Sattel eingeklemmt werden kann (der kleine Hebel der "R" ist ein Tick zu lang). Unglaublich, da völlig unnötig. Dadurch habe ich  manchmal Schwierigkeiten die Sattelstütze zu versenken..."wenn es mal nicht gut läuft".

Ich werde sie noch mal einschicken (sollte ja schließlich immer noch ein Garantiefall sein) und hoffen das Syntace ihren Namen gerecht wird.
Wenn es zu lang dauert mit der Synatcestütze werde ich mich wohl woanders umschauen müssen... Specilized, Kind-Shock, ....

Gruß


----------



## crazyman (9. November 2008)

Hi,

Mit der Kind Shock machst du auf jeden fall nichts falsch.

Den Verstellweg kannst du um ca. 10 mm verkürzen. Das habe ich weiter oben im Fred schon mal beschrieben. Sonst kommt die Stütze im Januar auch noch in der 300 mm Variante.

Die Remotevariante funktioniert bei sauberer Zugverlegung bei allen meiner Kumpels auch absolut Problemfrei.

Gruß


----------



## Rad-ab (9. November 2008)

speci05 schrieb:


> Was aber leider ein no Go ist: die (meine) Sattelstütze bleibt weder zuverlässig in der oberen Position, noch in der unteren Position. Verdacht Ölverlust. Selbst nach schnellem Service/Garantieleistung (Austausch des gesamten Innenlebens auf Garantie) tritt nach einem Monat wiederholt dasselbe Problem auf. Die Sattelstütze senkt sich beim draufsetzen in der oberen Position um 1 cm bis 3 cm ab. Verdacht: wiederholt Ölverlust.
> Gruß



Das gleiche Problem habe ich jetzt auch, aufgetreten ist es nach einem Sturz bei dem die Stütze aber eigentlich nichts abbekommen haben kann (seitlich weggerutscht und afaik hatte der Sattel keinen Bodenkontakt).
Ich habe sie auch schon weitestgehend auseinander genommen, Beschädigungen sind keine zu sehen. Luftdruck war nicht mehr ganz voll, daher habe ich diesen auf die nach Service Manual 70psi wieder erhöht.
Was ich noch beobachtet habe ist, wenn man die Stütze eingefahren hatte und wieder ausfährt, sackt sie die von Dir beschriebenen 1-3cm bei Belastung ein. Wenn man aber in ausgefahrenem Zustand den Hebel zieht wird sie nach einiger Zeit wieder fest. Beim nächsten absenken hat man leider wieder das gleiche spielchen. 
Kann man da eventuell etwas selber reparieren wenn man den eigentlichen Mechanismus auch noch zerlegt? Oder muß sie auf jeden Fall eingeschickt werden?


----------



## dreamdeep (9. November 2008)

Das Problem mit der Absenkung unter Last habe ich ebenfalls, allerdings bei der i900. Das ist extrem nervig, nach 200-300m senkt die Stütze um 2-3cm ab. 

Werde die KS nun einschicken, eventuell habe ich ja ein Montagsmodell erwischt.



feuersocke schrieb:


> Die ideale Stütze hätte einen Verstellbereich wie die KS i900, also mehr als 10 cm, qualitativ hochwertig und nicht allzu überteuert...*


Laut vieler User hier im Thread funktioniert die i900 zuverlässig. Ich bin weniger zufrieden mit ihr, kann sein das ich einfach nur Pech habe. Aber auf jeden Fall eines ist sie nicht "qualitativ hochwertig".


----------



## Frog (10. November 2008)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Absenkung unter Last habe ich ebenfalls, allerdings bei der i900. Das ist extrem nervig, nach 200-300m senkt die Stütze um 2-3cm ab.
> 
> Werde die KS nun einschicken, eventuell habe ich ja ein Montagsmodell erwischt.
> 
> ...



...Schmier mal etwas den roten Hebel. Ein Freund hatte das selbe Problem. Nach Betätigung blieb der Hebel etwas oben und somit senkte sich die Stütze langsam.

Grüße


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. November 2008)

Ich fahre die Speedball (baugleich mit der Joplin) jetzt fast 2 Jahre, ohne größere Probleme. In dieser Zeit habe ich sie eher weniger bis zu wenig gewartet...

Bis auf das Absenken bei Belastung hatte ich keinen weiteren Verschleiß, jedoch ist das bei mir erst nach über einem Jahr aufgetreten. Ich hatte es so behoben, dass ich den Ölstand einfach ein wenig erhöht hatte, hat dann wieder super funktioniert.

Man trennt hierzu einfach die beiden Rohre mit einer Ratsch + 10er Nuss. An der dünnen Kolbenstange im inneren, wo die Mutter sitzt, ist eine Schlitzschraube, weche man entfernt, dahinter verbirgt sich ein einfaches Autoventil. Man hält die ganze Geschichte mit der Schraube nach oben, sodass man die Luft ablassen kann ohne dass Öl austritt, lässt den Druck Komplett ab, danach kann man das Ventil mit einem Ventilschrauber herausnehmen und ein wenig Öl nachfüllen oder bei Bedarf komplett wechseln. Ich hatte damals nur ca. 2ml nachgefüllt, war bei mir ausreichend. Man sollte auf jeden Fall penibel darauf achten, dass der Ölstand korrekt ist, sonst federt die Stütze weiterhin bzw. lässt sich nachher nicht mehr komplett versenken.

Das Ganze setzt man dann wieder zusammen, Druck drauf, bei mir tun es 14 PSI damit die Stütze anständig wieder hochkommt, alles schön mit Judy Butter oder ähnlichem fetten und gut is...

Als Öl habe ich herkömmliches Gabelöl genommen, ich würde 5er empfehlen.


Ein Kollege von mir hatte sich letzten Herbst eine Joplin gegönnt. Diese ging im Vergleich zu meiner Speedball ziemlich schwergängig. Ich hatte sie zerlegt und mir dann mal alles angesehen, da war sowas von wenig Fett vorhanden an den kritischen Stellen, dass mir ganz anders wurde. Es war, wenn überhaupt, nur ein drittel soviel wie in meiner Speedball von Werk aus! Keine Ahnung, ob das ein Einzelfall ist/war, jedoch stinkt das gut nach Qualitätsschwankungen.

Seit dem ersten Tag (oder zweite  ) der Erscheinung der KS i900 fahre ich auch diese, an einem anderem Bike, ich finde die Stütze fast noch besser. Sie hat einen größeren Verstellbereich und weist kein Spiel auf.
Bis auf die Sattelklemmung ist die Stütze sehr hochwertig, was man auch auf Anhieb sieht, der Sattelklemmung schenke ich noch nicht soviel Vertrauen, jedoch gab es bisher noch keinen Ärger mit der Stütze...


----------



## sasch12 (10. November 2008)

crazyman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Sonst kommt die Stütze im Januar auch noch in der 300 mm Variante.
> 
> Gruß




Danke Crazyman,
damit hast mir jetzt wirklich geholfen... klar find ich die noch nirgends 
gruß sasch


----------



## decolocsta (12. November 2008)

Hm, kennt das einer von seiner Kindshock das sich die rot Eloxierte Verschraubung bei benutzung der Sattelverstellung lockert?
Ich zieh das Ding fest, mach paar mal hoch und runter und es ist wieder locker...


----------



## biker-wug (12. November 2008)

Kenn ich nicht, nein, dafür hab ich derzeit das Problem, dass die Stütze wenn sie ganz ausgefahren ist knarzt ohne Ende beim fahren, also vor allem bergauf, wenn man den Sattel stark belastet. Liegt definitiv an der Stütze, hab sie abgesenkt, und dann einfach weiter aus dem Rahmen gezogen, und siehe da, nix knarzt!!!!

Das ist echt nervig!!

Werde sie in nächsten Tagen mal zerlegen und fetten, hoffe das hilft!!

Bike ist eh kaputt, da hab ich Zeit, bis die Ersatzteile geliefert werden!!

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (12. November 2008)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht, nein, dafür hab ich derzeit das Problem, dass die Stütze wenn sie ganz ausgefahren ist knarzt ohne Ende beim fahren, also vor allem bergauf, wenn man den Sattel stark belastet. Liegt definitiv an der Stütze, hab sie abgesenkt, und dann einfach weiter aus dem Rahmen gezogen, und siehe da, nix knarzt!!!!
> 
> Das ist echt nervig!!
> 
> ...



..kenn ich auch bei meinem Specialized-Sattel und Thomson Stütze. Hilft nur lösen, säubern, fetten und das Sattelgestänke etwas mit Brunox oder Balistol einsprühen. 
Bei meiner KS müßte ich die Schraube etwas nachziehen.


----------



## Dirtrace (12. November 2008)

Alles mal fetten und dann solte es wieder funzen.

Ich habe knarschen schon bei fast jeder starren und vario stütze erlebt. Da hilft meistens fetten und schrauben nachziehen. Die Ritchey macht bei mir am meisten musik.


----------



## sms (15. November 2008)

unten 




mitte




oben




Und so wird geschaltet:


----------



## Matthias247 (15. November 2008)

Weiß mittlerweile jemand, ab wann die Kindshock i950 erhältlich ist? Bräuchte eine Stütze ohne Versatz.


----------



## feuersocke (15. November 2008)

ab Mitte Januar, sagt mein Händler.


----------



## Masira (16. November 2008)

hallo zusammen, 

die kindshock hat es mir schon sehr angetan, bloß steige ich grade auf einen neuen rahmen um und der hat natürlich ein 27,2mm sitzrohrdurchmesser 
hab gehört die ks soll auch in diesem format zu kaufen sein? welche alternativen habe ich?


----------



## Optimizer (17. November 2008)

Masira schrieb:


> bloß steige ich grade auf einen neuen rahmen um und der hat natürlich ein 27,2mm sitzrohrdurchmesser
> hab gehört die ks soll auch in diesem format zu kaufen sein? welche alternativen habe ich?


hab dasselbe Problem... nächstes Jahr soll die Joplin 4 rauskommen mit 100mm Verstellung und in 27,2...


----------



## Jocki (17. November 2008)

Erstaunliche Erkenntnis: die abgesenkte Stütze läßt einem in technisch schwierigem Gelände auch besser (im sitzen) bergauf fahren!

Wo ich mit ausgefahrener Stütze absteigen muss, gehts abgesenkt locker weiter. Offensichtlich bringt die Verlagerung des Schwerpunkts nach vorne unten mehr als ich dachte.


----------



## BommelMaster (17. November 2008)

@sms was hast du insgesamt dafür bezahlt? und wo hast du bestellt?

wackelt die stütze etwas? hab von spiel gelesen bei der gravity dropper?

danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (17. November 2008)

in 27,2 gibts meines wissens nach die gravity dropper
oder diese da von Rase

http://www.rasebike.com/rapid.htm

die allerdings auch ihren Preis hat


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (17. November 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> @sms was hast du insgesamt dafür bezahlt? und wo hast du bestellt?
> 
> wackelt die stütze etwas? hab von spiel gelesen bei der gravity dropper?
> 
> danke schonmal



Hallo Bommel,

ich habe auch die Gravity Dropper. Da knarzt und wackelt nichts. Die sitzt bombig und funktioniert tadellos. Bestellt habe ich direkt aus den USA www.gravitydropper.com. Alles in allem hat mich das Teil 250 USD gekostet inkl. Versand, inkl. Shim für mein 31,6mm Sattelrohr und noch dazu ohne Zoll. Nach Bezahlung war das Teil innert 1 Woche da.


----------



## Lasse (18. November 2008)

Ich hatte weiter oben schon mal vom knarzen meiner i900 berichtet. Mittlerweile ist das Knarzen weg, weil mein Kopf bei einer unkotrollierten No-Foot-Landung gebrochen ist. Die obere Klemmschale ist bei der Bohrung geknickt. Ich habe das Teil durch ein baugleiches einer alten Kalloy-Stütze ersetzt und die Feder bei der Schraube entfernt, die das Lösen verhindern soll. jetzt ist Ruhe. Problem eins: Das Material des Kopfes ist so weich, daß sich die Schraube von unten ins Material einarbeitet - trotz Unterlegscheibe. Folge: der Sattel lockert sich und rutscht immer mal wieder.

Problem zwei: die rote Kontermutter lockert sich in schöner Regelmäßigkeit, trotz Locktite. Dadurch erhöht sich das Spiel an der Sattelnase. Festschrauben bringt kurzzeitig Besserung, aber eben nur kurzzeitig. 

Problem drei: irgendetwas aus dem Inneren der Stütze hat Spuren auf der Gleitfläche hinterlassen. Vier kleine Riefen am oberen Ende - hat keinen negativen Effekt, ist aber seltsam und hängt vielleicht mit dem Losbrechmoment zusammen?

Absinken habe ich nicht. Alles in allem kann ich nur sagen, daß die KS grundsätzlich zwar die besten Anlagen hat, aber auch nicht wirklich problemlos funktioniert. Die einzige Stütze, die ich nach wie vor uneingeschränkt nach jahrelanger Nutzung empfehlen kann, ist die Gravity Dropper.


----------



## garbel (18. November 2008)

Lasse schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist das Knarzen weg, weil *mein Kopf* bei einer unkotrollierten No-Foot-Landung *gebrochen ist*.



Aua, Schädelbasisbruch?


----------



## decolocsta (18. November 2008)

Lasse schrieb:


> Problem zwei: die rote Kontermutter lockert sich in schöner Regelmäßigkeit, trotz Locktite. Dadurch erhöht sich das Spiel an der Sattelnase. Festschrauben bringt kurzzeitig Besserung, aber eben nur kurzzeitig.



hatte ich auch, hab einfach ein paar cm Faden ums Gewinde gewickelt, nun hält der scheiss.


----------



## Eike. (18. November 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> hatte ich auch, hab einfach ein paar cm Faden ums Gewinde gewickelt, nun hält der scheiss.



Teflon-Dichtband aus dem Sanitärbereich könnte da auch helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lasse (18. November 2008)

Werde ich versuchen. obwohl auch das dann nicht meiner Vorstellung einer problemlosen Sattelstützte entspricht...

Ich steige wieder um auf meine Gravity Dropper. Und warte auf die 2te Generation von Crank Brothers.


----------



## decolocsta (18. November 2008)

jap, falls man das nicht im Haushalt hat, und zu faul ist zum Baumarkt zu düsen, tuts ein Faden auch...


----------



## garbel (18. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Teflon-Dichtband aus dem Sanitärbereich könnte da auch helfen.



Oder Hanffasern für den Sanitärbereich ?!


----------



## Frog (18. November 2008)

Allgemeine Info:

Die Fa. Humpert hat die Ihre Stütze aus dem Programm genommen. Wurde bei KS produziert.
Grund: Die Gaskartusche der KS verliert über die Zeit an Druck. 

Dies kann etvl. auch die Ursache des Absinken von manchen Usern  sein. Ob das alle KS machen ???? Vielleicht nur die erste Produktionsserie.

Was mich aber interssiert, kann man diese Kartusche selbst nachfüllen?

Grüße

P.S.: werde mal den Sattelkopf untersuchen ob sich bei mir auch der Kopf bzw. die Klemmung verbogen hat.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2008)

Bei war war das einzige Problem das langsame Durchrutschen des Sattels.
Was eindeutig an dem zu weichem Material der oberen Klemmlplatte lag.
Hatte aber noch eine verbogene Tomac Stütze daheim und einfach auf normale Schraube umgemodelt.
Seit dem absolut keine Probs mit der Stütze.
Mußte bis jetzt einmal reinigen wegen zu starker Verdreckung bei einem Lifttag

G.


----------



## dubbel (18. November 2008)

jetzt hab ich mal genau geschaut und bemerkt, dass meine i900 auch spiel hat, sowohl zwischen kopf an sich und dem oberen rohr, als auch zwischen oberem und unterem rohr.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. November 2008)

Frog schrieb:


> Dies kann etvl. auch die Ursache des Absinken von manchen Usern  sein. Ob das alle KS machen ???? Vielleicht nur die erste Produktionsserie.



Ah, interessant. Ich werde meine i900 sowieso demnächst einschicken. Die ganzen Probleme können so eigentlich nicht sein. Und sobald die Syntace oder Specialized raus kommt, werde ich sofort wechseln. Die Zeit wo ich an dem Teil rumbastel um Probleme zu beheben, verwende ich lieber zum biken.


----------



## sms (18. November 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> @sms was hast du insgesamt dafür bezahlt? und wo hast du bestellt?
> 
> wackelt die stütze etwas? hab von spiel gelesen bei der gravity dropper?
> 
> danke schonmal


Habe direkt bei http://www.gravitydropper.com   Preis wie dort angegeben 299USD (da Turboversion) Distanzbuchsen für den Rahmen sind dabei.

Da wackelt garnix. Weder hoch noch runter, noch vor, zurück, garnix.
Auch kann man das Rad am Sattel anheben, ohne das was passiert.
Die ganze Konstruktion ist rein mechanisch, also eine Feder innen für die Spannung nach oben hält und ein Bolzen, der in den Bohrungen in dem auszufahrenden Teil die Höhenposition fixiert.

Somit kann auch nirgends was undicht werden, auslaufen oder Druck verloren gehen.


----------



## ibislover (18. November 2008)

sms schrieb:


> ...Spannung nach oben hält und ein Bolzen, der in den Bohrungen in dem auszufahrenden Teil die Höhenposition fixiert.
> 
> Somit kann auch nirgends was undicht werden, auslaufen oder Druck verloren gehen.




was immer wieder gerne witzelnd als "garagentechnik" abgetan wird, funktioniert im falle von GD und AMP tadellos.
jede bisher erhältliche, und mit sicherheit auch zukünftig erhältliche, hydraulische version wird wesentlich mehr ärger machen wie die rein mechanischen modelle. da wette ich drauf.

und die oftmals geforderten/erhoften günstigerer preise etwaiger konkurenzprodukte werden nicht zur problemlösung/anfälligkeit beitragen.


und um mich mal selber zu zitieren...



ibislover schrieb:


> meine AMP hält auch und läuft astrein (11 monate, still counting)!
> 
> auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, auf, ab, ...
> ...



keine schadenfreude, aber billig und super in der funktion wird es hier genausowenig wie bei federgabeln geben. schön wäre es, aber ich glaub nicht dran.

greetz


----------



## garbel (18. November 2008)

Anscheinend ist die AMP (All Mountain Post) wieder lieferbar!. Deshalb frage ich nochmal: Benutzt die jemand und kann von seinen Erfahrungen berichten?

@ibislover: Ich sehe gerade, daß deine zu funktionieren scheint  Noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (18. November 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich mal genau geschaut und bemerkt, dass meine i900 auch spiel hat, sowohl zwischen kopf an sich und dem oberen rohr, als auch zwischen oberem und unterem rohr.



Also meine hat nur leicht spiel zwischen oberem und unterem Rohr, aber wie gesagt, nix im Vergleich zur Maverick, die ich davor hatte!!


----------



## biker-wug (18. November 2008)

Lasse schrieb:


> Ich hatte weiter oben schon mal vom knarzen meiner i900 berichtet. Mittlerweile ist das Knarzen weg, weil mein Kopf bei einer unkotrollierten No-Foot-Landung gebrochen ist. Die obere Klemmschale ist bei der Bohrung geknickt. Ich habe das Teil durch ein baugleiches einer alten Kalloy-Stütze ersetzt und die Feder bei der Schraube entfernt, die das Lösen verhindern soll. jetzt ist Ruhe. Problem eins: Das Material des Kopfes ist so weich, daß sich die Schraube von unten ins Material einarbeitet - trotz Unterlegscheibe. Folge: der Sattel lockert sich und rutscht immer mal wieder.



Nachdem meine ja auch knarzt, muss ich mir auch mal den Kopf anschauen, ich werde berichten!!


----------



## biker-wug (20. November 2008)

So, hab jetzt meiner Stütze mal ne richtig dicke Fettpackung verpaßt, gelaub fast ein bisserl viel, hat es unten durch die Löcher rausgedrückt, aber das überschüssige hab ich dann weggemacht jetzt paßt alles. Funktioniert im Stand wieder super, wenn ich sie mit der Hand teste!!

Ob sie noch knarzt, kann ich noch nicht sagen, mein Bike ist noch kaputt, warte ncoh immer auf die Ersatzteile!!


----------



## Calli Potter (21. November 2008)

Hat jemand evtl schon was von der Specialized gehört??? Die soll doch jetzt auch bald rauskommen??? Will mir nämlich auch gerne nächstes Jahr eine zulegen, nur will ich jetzt einfach mal abwarten was da noch so rauskommt!!


----------



## el martn (22. November 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Hat jemand evtl schon was von der Specialized gehört??? Die soll doch jetzt auch bald rauskommen??? Will mir nämlich auch gerne nächstes Jahr eine zulegen, nur will ich jetzt einfach mal abwarten was da noch so rauskommt!!



kommt ab Jan. 09
kostet 349,- Euro
Durchmesser nur 30,9

Rest: abwarten...

el martn


----------



## Pittus (22. November 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> ...
> jede bisher erhältliche, und mit sicherheit auch zukünftig erhältliche, *hydraulische version wird wesentlich mehr ärger machen* wie die rein mechanischen modelle. da wette ich drauf.
> 
> ...
> ...



Das sehe ich auch so  Die Unzuverlässigkeit von hydraulischen Sachen ist extrem  Man sieht es an Scheibenbremsen, Gabelstabler, Flugzeuge
usw. Und erst mal der ganze unzuverlässige Sicherheitsmist an Turbinen im Kraftwerk, wie kann man den seit hundert Jahren hydraulisch machen. Mechanisch wäre absolut sicherer   
Ich find solche Orakel Sprüche super 


So ich gehe mal ein Mammut jagen

Pitt


----------



## ibislover (22. November 2008)

das sind keine orakelsprüche und ich beziehe mich auf das bikebizz und nicht auf hydraulik im allgemeinen, du nase!

sattelstützen in dieser bauweise sind vergleichbar mit federgabeln. nur sind sie weniger stark dimensioniert und bestehen aus einem einzigen rohr.
spiel und absacken findest du bei federgabel en masse.

aber ich werd mich hüten einem LVler, der eine dieser stützen fährt, versuchen dies zu erklären. 

das mammut wirst die erlegen, da bin ich mich 110% sicher! 

die zeit wird zeigen wie was funktioniert. 


greez


----------



## ibislover (22. November 2008)

el martn schrieb:


> ...kostet 349,- Euro...


knackig! 

warum specialzed sich aber nix eigenes vom design überlegt hat und zb. auch das kabel für die remote funktion am stützenkopf anbringt, geht mir immer noch nicht ein.
gut, scheint wohl die einfachere möglichkeit zu sein, aber so wirklich toll ist es nicht.


----------



## biker-wug (22. November 2008)

Obwohl ich die I900 fahre, und zuvor die Speedball hatte, muss ich auch sagen, dass ich grundsätzlich die Funktionsweise der Gravity am besten finde, da einfach am simpelsten!!
Bin einfach der Meinung, wo wenig Technik, kann auch wenig kaputt gehen!!

Fahre aber trotzdem weiter die KInd Shock, wegen der 125mm und der 31,6 breite.

Finde die Gravity in 27,2 einfach optisch mies!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2008)

Zum Thema simpelste Technik ist die Beste kann ich auch ganz aktuell was beitragen.
Des Bild ist vor ca. 2h entstanden und der Stefan versucht verzweifelt (und dann auch erfolglos) eine GD die eingefroren ist wieder in Gang zu setzten.

Und da ich ja eine Mavrick ein Jahr gefahren bin und jetzt je nach Rad und Einsatz zwischen GD und I900 wechsel ist mein Endergebnis das die GD gut und Simpel ist, ich aber meistens mit der I900 unterwegs bin.








[/URL][/IMG]


G.


----------



## biker-wug (22. November 2008)

Tja, von der Seite hab ich noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht, wenn ich ehrlich bin.
Eingefroren ist mir meine Speedball letztes Jahr nie, das Problem kenn ich nicht!!

Mit der I900 hab ich noch keine Eis Tour gemacht, da mein Bike defekt ist, bin ich heute mit dem Hardtail eines Kollegen unterwegs gewesen, ohne verstellbare Stütze, was mich echt genervt hat!!


----------



## Pittus (22. November 2008)

Sorry,
ich dachte, dass du den Hydraulischen Verschluss der HSK 200 meinst. Aber du meinst ja die hydropneumatische Gasdruckfeder, mit der die Stütze nach oben gedrückt wird. Das "hydro" bezieht sich auf die Dämpfung für die pneumatische Gasfeder. Das Öl dient also nur dazu, dass die Männlichkeit nicht verloren geht  durch hochschießende Gasfeder. Das Prinzip eines Bürostuhls und davon gehen täglich, da gebe ich dir recht, tausende kaputt.
Wusste nicht, dass dir Unterschied zwischen Hydraulik und Pneumatik nicht geläufig ist. [/Sarkasmus] 
Hier ist nicht die Frage ob einer eine Gasdruckfeder oder eine Stahlfeder benutzt, sonder mit welcher Qualität ein Produkt gefertigt wird. Da jetzt jeder eine versenkbare Stütze  haben will, versuchen viele diesen Markt mit "billigen" Stützen abzugrasen. Dieser Thread, zumindest dachte ich das, dient dazu anderen seine Erfahrung kund zu tun. Ich jedenfalls habe bis jetzt eine Speedball und eine I900 ohne und mit Remote gehabt. Alle drei haben mich bis jetzt nicht 100% ig überzeugt, jede hatte eine Macke. Trotzdem, nie wieder ohne, auch wenn ich den einen oder anderen Euro versenke bis ich die Richtige gefunden habe.

Pitt


----------



## biker-wug (22. November 2008)

Das stimmt auch wieder, die perfekte Stütze ist noch nicht auf dem Markt, Speedball ist immer wieder von selber leicht ausgefahren, I900 hat jetzt mit Knarzen genervt, und geht nicht so fein raus und rein wie die Speedball.

Mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt, vielleicht heißt es doch warten, bis zur Syntace!

Oder es kommt noch ne Marke dazu, die man noch nicht weiß!!


----------



## sms (22. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zum Thema simpelste Technik ist die Beste kann ich auch ganz aktuell was beitragen.
> Des Bild ist vor ca. 2h entstanden und der Stefan versucht verzweifelt (und dann auch erfolglos) eine GD die eingefroren ist wieder in Gang zu setzten.
> ...)


Spass beiseite, aber damit kann ich leben.
Das Ding kann bei Frost einfrieren, .... super  
Ich wohne nicht am Nordpol, sondern in Süddeutschland.  Meine GD funktioniert an ca. 355 Tagen im Jahr, an den restlichen 10 Tage ist es mir zu kalt zum Radfahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Spass beiseite, aber damit kann ich leben.
> Das Ding kann bei Frost einfrieren, .... super
> Ich wohne nicht am Nordpol, sondern in Süddeutschland.  Meine GD funktioniert an ca. 355 Tagen im Jahr, an den restlichen 10 Tage ist es mir zu kalt zum Radfahren.



Ich wohn auch in Süddeutschland
Und es hatte nur -5 Grad

Und meine GD nehme ich eigentlich auch immer dann wenns richtig schmuddelig zur Sache geht, weil die am wenigsten Wartung benötigt....und wenn ich eine Lenkerhebelverstellung brauch.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (23. November 2008)

Hab mir vor 14 Tagen die *Kindshock i-900-R* zugelegt und seither 4 Ausfahrten mit ihr gemacht. Alles Schönwetterausfahrten, nur die letzte war im Schnee/leichten Gatsch bei -2 Grad. Um die Sattelstütze vor Dreck zu schützen hatte ich mir einen Kotflügel montiert. Nach 2 Std bemerkte ich, dass die Stütze sich von selbst absenkte. Blieb kurz stehen und betätige das Hebelchen unter dem Sattel mit der Hand, da der Remote etwas durch die tiefen Temperaturen gelitten hatte. In der weitere Fahrt (ca. 1 Std) war dann kein Problem...

Heute bemerkte ich dann beim Wegfahren das die Stütze sich beim Draufsitzen von selbst (langsam) absenkte, sowie beim Entlasten langsam wieder ausfährt. Wenn ich den Hebel betätige, gehts (wie gewohnt) schneller.

Hab mir dann die Sattelstütze genauer angeschaut und mußte feststellen, dass sie hinten am Tauchrohr zwei etwa 3cm Kratzer hatte, beim Abschrauben der roten Manschette entdeckte ich noch zwei weitere kleine Kratzer.

Meine Fragen jetzt an die Kindshock-Benützer:
- Hat jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?
- Wenn ja: Kann ich das selbst einfach reparieren oder muss ich es auf jeden Fall einschicken?
- Können die Kratzer am Funktionsausfall der Variosattelstütze Schuld sein? 
- Hätte ich dann Probleme mit Garantie/Gewährleistung?
- Könnten tiefe Temperatur/Öl am Funktionsausfall Schuld sein?
- Oder liegt eher ein mechanischer Defekt (Ölkammern) vor?

Naja, die ersten Ausfahrten funktionierte sie jedenfalls tadellos. Zwar etwas schwergängig (durch Druck per Hand schwer zu versenken, durch mein Körpergewicht aber problemlos). Hab sie übrigens noch nie zerlegt, aber nach jeder Ausfahrt wie Gabel/Dämpfer mit Brunox-Deo und Tuch gereinigt.

Würd mich über Tipps & Infos freuen bevor ich sie meinem Online-Händler zurückschicke...

LG


----------



## Meisterbrau (24. November 2008)

Hallo, kurze Unterbrechung: Suche Hilfe beim Umbau meiner Joplin http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=368894 
Vielleicht weiß einer von euch Rat?

Besten Dank! Meisterbrau.


----------



## Rebell-78 (24. November 2008)

@monkey

die Tempereaturan (bis ca. -3) und Schnee haben bei mir keine probl. gemacht.

Versuche etwas an Zugspannung zum drehen. Könnte ewtl. zu vilen drauf sein.


----------



## monkey10 (24. November 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Versuche etwas an Zugspannung zum drehen. Könnte ewtl. zu vilen drauf sein.



Hmm.. hab inzwischen die Stütze und Remote abmontiert. Die Stütze läßt sich ohne Verstellung des Remotes (bzw. Hebelchens unter dem Sattel) verstellen. Also versenken und wieder rausfahren wenn man Druck ausübt/entlastet. Wenn ich den Hebel drücke gehts deutlich leichter. Heißt das, dass das Ventil der beiden Ölkammern defekt? (sofern ich die Funktionsweise richtig interpretiert hab) - kann ich das überhaupt selbst warten od. muss ich das einschicken?

Hab mich nach den paar kurzen Ausfahrten schon an den Komfort gewöhnt. Bis ich die wieder bekomme, das dauert sicher Wochen...


----------



## m666m (24. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,
mein tip für die ks und die cb in der matsch- und winterzeit. 
ein stück alten schlau unten über die eloxschelle spannen und oben kurz unterm kopf mit einem kabelbinder fixieren. sieht zwar nicht so toll aus hält aber den dreck ab.
mfg


----------



## biker-wug (30. November 2008)

Also, heute die erste Tour nach dem zerlegen der I900. Fettpackung hat geholfen, kein knarzen mehr!! 

Auch heute bei Minusgraden top funktion, bin echt zufrieden!!

Ciao


----------



## decolocsta (30. November 2008)

Wie hast du die Stütze zerlegt? Hast du das "Standrohr" vom "Tauchrohr" trennen können? Wenn ja, einfach unten die Mutter lösen oder ist die Geschichte komplexer?


----------



## biker-wug (30. November 2008)

So wie hier beschrieben:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/10464


----------



## decolocsta (30. November 2008)

aber da bleibt die Stütze ja trotzdem in einem Stück, also nix mit zerlegen, oder seh ich das grad falsch?


----------



## sms (1. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> aber da bleibt die Stütze ja trotzdem in einem Stück, also nix mit zerlegen, oder seh ich das grad falsch?



Ich glaube das siehts du richtig.

Wenn man Ober.- und Unterteiltrennen würde, wie sollte man den Druck im Innern nach dem Zusammenbau wieder herstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (1. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es vielleicht schon mehr Infos über die Vario-Sattelstütze von Syntace. In der aktuellen Mountainbike ist da ein kurzer Bericht drinn:

- Verstellbereich von 200mm  
- stufenlose Verstellung via Remote
- Hydraulikleitung dockt nicht oben am Sattel sondern unten an der Klemme an  
- keinerlei seitliches Spiel


Das ist alles was drinne steht aber macht das Ding echt interessant, vorallem wenn man an die Präzision denkt, die Syntace sonst liefert.

Doch...

Wann kommt es auf den Markt?
Was soll es kosten?
Welche Durchmesser werden abgedeckt?


----------



## ibislover (1. Dezember 2008)

infos findest du hier und im liteville forum.


----------



## decolocsta (1. Dezember 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Ich glaube das siehts du richtig.
> 
> Wenn man Ober.- und Unterteiltrennen würde, wie sollte man den Druck im Innern nach dem Zusammenbau wieder herstellen?



zerlegen klingt halt für mich wie......äh...zerlegen 
deshalb hatte ich da auch ma nachgefragt.


----------



## Dirtrace (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi, 

Wenn man die Mutter am Ende der KS Stütze abschraubt, so lässt sich das Standror weiter ausziehen und so reinigen und fetten.

Zerlegen kann man Sie so noch nicht komplett.

Ich kann auch keinem von euch raten die Stütze komplett im alle Einzelteile zu zerlegen.

Hierfür muß der Kopf welcher in das Standrohr geschraubt und geklebt ist entfernt werden. (Lötlampe) und nach erfolgter Neubefüllung (Luft/Öl) wieder eingeschraubt & geklebt werden.

Cheers


----------



## Dorn76 (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich habe bisher immer davon abstand genommen mir eine variable Stütze zu kaufen...
1. Kaum Stützen für 27,2 mm
2. Oft nicht lang genug
3. Nicht genug Hub
4. Ja und nicht ganz billig
5. Optik

Da ich Daniel heisse ist der Düsentrieb nicht weit...
Habe mir eine preiswerte Alternative ausgedacht...
Man nehme einen Heckklappen-Gasdruckdämpfer aus einem Audi B4
Avant(andere Marken gehen sicher auch) mit etwa 20 cm
hub,bastelt das Plastigteil an der Kolbenstange ab,schneidet
ein Gewinde(5 mm)und dreht sich im Mass der Sattelstütze 
ein Wiederlager dafür,nun noch ein Distanzstück das in die Sattelstütze
passt und das genauso lang ist, dass der sattel auf der perfekten
höhe ist, wenn der Dämpfer komplett ausgefahren ist...
Nun den Dämpfer entweder mit dem Distanzstück oder wie bei dem 
Bild mit z.B. Tape in der Sattelstütze zentrieren... fertig!

Nachteile sind:
Keine Fernbedienung
Sattel kann sich verdrehen
Funzt nur bei Rahmen mit durchgehendem Sitzrohr

Vorteile:
Volle 20(!)cm hub
Normale Optik

Über das gewicht kann ich noch nichts sagen, keine genaue Waage..!
Funzt aber geradezu genial und ist saubillig...low budget.jpg


----------



## decolocsta (1. Dezember 2008)

guter Ansatz, 

aber das der Sattel sich drehen kann ist schon iwi ein KO Kriterium.


----------



## ibislover (1. Dezember 2008)

und in bewegung wird das ganze mit dem sattelschnellspanner versetzt?
nicht sehr ergonomisch und sicher in der handhabung, oder?

naja, wenigstens die zeit sinnvoll verbracht! 

es gibt übrigens mehr vario-stützen für 27.2mm sattelrohrdurchmesser, wie für andere maße.


----------



## decolocsta (1. Dezember 2008)

aber leider keine KS nur die GD soviel ich weiß und iwann die Joplin.


----------



## Dorn76 (1. Dezember 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> und in bewegung wird das ganze mit dem sattelschnellspanner versetzt?
> nicht sehr ergonomisch und sicher in der handhabung, oder?
> 
> naja, wenigstens die zeit sinnvoll verbracht!
> ...


Schon klar!
Aber es geht hier um ein Low Budget Teil!
Die ganze Schose hat mich nichts gekostet ausser ein bisschen
überlegen und 10 Minuten an der Drehbank!
Welche Stütze bietet schon 20 cm hub?
(Raise, ok aber sauteuer)
(Syntace, die wird wohl 300 euronen kosten und noch nicht zu bekommen)
Da ja bestimmt die Hälfte von uns 50 m einhändig auf dem Hinterrad 
fahren kann, kann man auch den Schnellspanner unterm fahren auf und zu machen und den Sattel mitm Arsch gerade drehen!!!!!
Die Sache Funzt,fertig
Ein bisschen beifall bitte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychof (1. Dezember 2008)

Dorn76 schrieb:


> Über das gewicht kann ich noch nichts sagen, keine genaue Waage..!
> Funzt aber geradezu genial und ist saubillig...low budget.jpg



Hm... mach mal ein Foto von dem Teil eingebaut am Bike. Wie wird der Verstellmechanismus aktiviert? Hört sich nach einer perfekten Lösung für Bikes vom Discountern an. 

EDIT: OK... den Verstellmechanismus habe ich nun kapiert!!


----------



## Dorn76 (1. Dezember 2008)

Discounter? Bloss mein Billig-Teil funzt bei jedem Wetter! Brauch nur die übliche pflege einer Sattelstütze und sollte der Dämpfer doch mal das Zeitliche segnen gehe ich nicht zum Händler oder schick ihn ein, sondern 
geh auf den Schrottplatz und hol mir den nähsten für 2,50...

handy 004.jpg   Eingefahren
handy 005.jpg   Ausgefahren


Funzt über den normalen Schnellspanner!


----------



## dubbel (2. Dezember 2008)

ich versteh nicht, wo und wie da was verstellt wird...


----------



## Prwolf35 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Dorn76,
ich finds genial!
Bitte erkläre mir, wie du den Dämpfer im Rahmen fest machst!
Gruß aus München


----------



## Cunelli (2. Dezember 2008)

Selbes Prinzip irgendwie:


----------



## Dorn76 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi Zusammen !
@dubbel: die ganze sache befindet sich in der Sattelstütze! Schnellspanner auf,
Stütze auf gewünschte hohe stellen, Schnellspanner zu, fertig...
Der Dämpfer ist im komplett ausgefederten zustand auf der uphill position!
@Prwolf35:Erstmal vielen Dank, bist der erste ders cool findet! Garnicht! habe am Ende der Kolbenstange ein Gewinde geschnitten
(Vorsicht,Kolbenstange ist sauhart...) und ein Wiederlager mit dem Durchmesser
der Sattelstütze gedreht und an die K.-Stange geschraubt...
Kann also die ganze "Technik" einfach rausziehen...
@Cunelli:Klar ist der gleiche Ansatz, nur ist davon nichts zusehen
und ich habe volle 20 cm hub....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorn76 (2. Dezember 2008)

Nun noch eine schlecht Nachricht: das ganze wiegt leider 374 Gramm!


----------



## Prwolf35 (2. Dezember 2008)

das Gewicht ist natürlich nicht sooo toll! aber eine Überbrückung bis die Syntace Stütze kommt ist es allemal und vor allem "billig".
Also, ich find es immer noch genial
Gruß


----------



## decolocsta (2. Dezember 2008)

lol, Gewicht nicht so toll? hast du ma ne Joplin oder KS auf der Waage gehabt?


----------



## Dorn76 (2. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> lol, Gewicht nicht so toll? hast du ma ne Joplin oder KS auf der Waage gehabt?


Ja, da kommt natürlich noch das Gewicht der 410/27,2 Salsa Stütze
dazu...  Hab sie nie gewogen???


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. Dezember 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Ich glaube das siehts du richtig.
> 
> Wenn man Ober.- und Unterteiltrennen würde, wie sollte man den Druck im Innern nach dem Zusammenbau wieder herstellen?



Bei einer Speedball bzw. Crank Brothers kann man auch Ober- und Unterteil voneinander trennen, ohne da am Druck und Ölstand im Inneren was zu verändern, wäre halt toll, wenns so bei der KS auch möglich wäre... ist es aber leider nicht...

Was soll das gequatsche übers Gewicht? Sind doch alle Stützen in etwa gleich, zumindest einfach gesagt, schwer! Aber ich glaube kaum, dass sich ein Leichtbaufetischist eine Alustütze an sein Rad baut, selbst wenn, dann ohne Hydraulik oder dergleichen


----------



## psychof (3. Dezember 2008)

Dorn76 schrieb:


> Discounter? Bloss mein Billig-Teil funzt bei jedem Wetter! Brauch nur die übliche pflege einer Sattelstütze und sollte der Dämpfer doch mal das Zeitliche segnen gehe ich nicht zum Händler oder schick ihn ein, sondern
> geh auf den Schrottplatz und hol mir den nähsten für 2,50...



OK... gebs ja zu, innovative Idee!   Ist zwar kein Konkurrenzprodukt zu den anderen verstellbaren Stützen, hat aber auch seine Vorteile. 

Da wir grad so Bastellösungen diskutieren, anbei ein Bild von meiner selbstgebauten Remote-Nachrüstung für die Joplin. Hab in den Hebel ein kleines Loch gebohrt und dort ein Schaltseil durchgeführt. Dieses ist dann am Sattel an einer Schraube befestigt. Als Lenkerhebel dient mir ein Rock Shox PopLoc. Funktioniert prima, man hat nun beide Optionen: Lenker oder ein Griff unter den Sattel. Nachteil: sollte sich der Sattel lösen und in der Neigung verstellen, hat dies Einfluß auf die Remote Funktion.


----------



## Pittus (4. Dezember 2008)

Mal 'ne Bastellösung die ich verstehe und die mir gefällt. Klasse Nachrüstidee die sich bestimmt noch verfeinern  lässt. 


Pitt


----------



## bladerunner (4. Dezember 2008)

super Idee


----------



## Cunelli (4. Dezember 2008)

Und selten gesehen: die Hülle bewegt den Hebel und der Zug steht fest. Feine Sache.


----------



## kidsmooth (5. Dezember 2008)

hallo,

um wie viel kann man die kindshok sattelstützen kürzen? also wie bei ner normalen sattelstütze unten ein stück absägen? oder würde man dann den verstellmechanismus mit absägen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyman (5. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

Absägen kannst du die Stütze garnicht.

Du kannst durch drehen der unteren Einschraubhülse lediglich die Aufbauhöhe um ca. 10 mm kürzen.

Cheers


----------



## Janus1972 (8. Dezember 2008)

hi, mal ne allgemeine frage, da ich keine lust habe mich durch alle beiträge zu arbeiten.
habt ihr mit der ks 900 gute erfahrungen gemacht? liebäugle nämlich mit dem teil. ist wesentlich günstiger als die joplin und der sattel hält besser.
bin für jede info dankbar.


----------



## Raskolnikov (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir auch eine verstellbare Sattelstütze von Gravity Dropper zulegen. Ich bin aber ziemlich skeptisch. Der einzige Durchmesser des Teils ist 27,2mm, ich brauche dann einen Sattelstützenadapter, damit das Ding in meinem Lapierre X-Control reinpasst (31,6mm Durchmesser). Die Adapter sind aber maximal 100mm lang. Der Abstand Sitzrohr Oberkante-Schweisspunkt Sitzrohr-Oberrohr ist länger als 100mm. Kann das nicht ein Rahmenbruch verursachen?

Ohren Steif halten


----------



## decolocsta (8. Dezember 2008)

bau dir doch lieber die KS ein,
die gibt es in 31,6 und funzt doch bestens.


----------



## basti242 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hab schon bei vielen KS Fahrern gesehen, dass sich der Sattel nach hinten geschoben hat. Sind die nur nicht in der Lage gewesen den Sattel richtig fest zu ziehen oder ist die Klemmung eher nicht so toll?

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Janus1972 (8. Dezember 2008)

sicher, daß es die ks ist? mit der joplin sind diese probleme bezüglich klemmung bekannt. habe kumpels die die ks fahren. bisher keine beanstandungen


----------



## decolocsta (8. Dezember 2008)

hab auch nix zu beanstanden.


----------



## monkey10 (8. Dezember 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Hab schon bei vielen KS Fahrern gesehen, dass sich der Sattel nach hinten geschoben hat. Sind die nur nicht in der Lage gewesen den Sattel richtig fest zu ziehen oder ist die Klemmung eher nicht so toll?
> 
> Gruß
> Basti



Hatte ich bei meiner KS i-900-R auch nach der dritten od. vierten Ausfahrt bemerkt...

Ehrlichgesagt stört mich das nicht weiter. Ebensowenig wie der leicht schwergängige Mechanismus des Remote und der Absenkung (geht per Hand nur mit sehr viel Kraft, während ich sitze aber problemlos). Während der Ausfahrten ist eine Variosattelstütze in diesem Verstellbereich einfach ein Bereicherung bei meinen Haustrails (ständiges auf und ab, teilweise Highspeed & Jumps, teilweise technisch & steil). Da ist´s mir egal wenn ich sie danach kurz reinigen muss oder hin und wieder den Sattel neu einstelle. Konkurrenzprodukte haben mir einen zu geringen Verstellbereich und sind mir einfach zu teuer.

Aber was die Haltbarkeit betrifft. Ich weiß nicht so recht. Nach nur 6 Ausfahrten konnte ich die Stütze nicht mehr arretieren. Senkte sich von selbst langsam im Sitzen und fuhr auch langsam wieder aus, wenn man sie entlastete. Darüberhinaus konnte ich zwei 4-5mm Kratzer entdecken, obwohl ich die Stütze regelmäßig gereinigt hatte und auch bei feuchten Bedingen durch einen Kotflügel schützte. Wenn ich da an meine Federgabel denke, wie der Dreck dort oft steht.. und kein einziger Kratzer...

Naja, vielleicht hatte ich einfach nur Pech. Stütze hab ich jedenfalls vor etwa 2 Wochen eingeschickt. Bin schon gespannt wann und in welchen Zustand ich sie zurückbekomme...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2008)

Das Sattelverschiebeproblem hatte ich auch.
Bei mir war das obere Klemmstückt zu flexibel.
Habe daraufhin eine anderes Klemmstück von einer Tomacstütze verwendet.
Seitdem funktionierts. Liegt wohl auch mit an der Sattelmarke.

@Raskolnikov: Das mit den 10cm war mir auch zu riskant bei meinem Fahrrad. Habe mir einfach ein Teil für das Ende der Stütze gedreht, so das es keine Hebelwirkung mehr gibt.
Vielleicht kennst du irgendwen der dir das machen kann oder du sägst 2cm der Hülse ab und klebst sie unten an die Stütze.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raskolnikov (10. Dezember 2008)

@LB Jörg: Cool man, geniale Idee, ich hatte mir auch sowas überlegt, aber du hast sogar der Teil noch mit einem Schrauben befestigt. Kann man einfach die GD Stütze einfach bohren? 
Welche von den beiden Stützen würdest du empfehlen.
Machen die 2,5cm mehr einen Unterschied?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2008)

Raskolnikov schrieb:


> @LB Jörg: Cool man, geniale Idee, ich hatte mir auch sowas überlegt, aber du hast sogar der Teil noch mit einem Schrauben befestigt. Kann man einfach die GD Stütze einfach bohren?
> Welche von den beiden Stützen würdest du empfehlen.
> Machen die 2,5cm mehr einen Unterschied?



Geht ohne Probleme da ein Loch zu bohren und dann ein Gewinde reinzuschneiden.
Man muß halt unterhalb des eingeschraubten Gegenhalters bleiben.

Ansonsten, nimm auf jedenfall die 10cm Version.






[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## basti242 (10. Dezember 2008)

Raskolnikov schrieb:


> @LB Jörg: Cool man, geniale Idee, ich hatte mir auch sowas überlegt, aber du hast sogar der Teil noch mit einem Schrauben befestigt. Kann man einfach die GD Stütze einfach bohren?
> Welche von den beiden Stützen würdest du empfehlen.
> Machen die 2,5cm mehr einen Unterschied?



Oder nimm doch einfach Loctite Wellenkleber. Dann brauchst du die Stütze nicht anbohren. z.B. LOCTITE 683

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Raskolnikov (10. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Bilder
Habe heute eine GD, 4" bestellt, 400mm. 
Die schicken mir 2 "shims" mit
Kleben klingt einfacher als bohren.

Gruss,
Raz


----------



## silberfische (15. Dezember 2008)

So, nachdem ich jetzt aus meiner schwergängigen Joplin einen halben Liter Schlamm gegossen hab, habe ich mich dafür entschieden:





Ich hoffe, auch hier gilt: "Condome schützen" .
Allerdings muss ich das ganze noch etwas "straffen", wenn ich mir das Bild so ansehe. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## decolocsta (15. Dezember 2008)

gute idee
werde das in der art auch mal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychof (15. Dezember 2008)

silberfische schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich jetzt aus meiner schwergängigen Joplin einen halben Liter Schlamm gegossen hab, habe ich mich dafür entschieden:
> ...
> Ich hoffe, auch hier gilt: "Condome schützen" .
> Allerdings muss ich das ganze noch etwas "straffen", wenn ich mir das Bild so ansehe.



Also ich weiss nicht...  damit macht doch Biken nur halb so viel Spaß, oder? Gibts da nicht irgendeine Pille, die Du schlucken kannst?


----------



## Rake109 (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe keinen Rundumschutz sondern einfach ein 3 cm breites Gummistück (aus einem alten Fahrradschlauch) mit 2 Kabelbindern als Schützer montiert. So kann sich die Stütze leicht bewegen und ist vor dem gröbsten Beschuss geschützt. Gleichzeitig komme ich zur Reinigung/Schmierung leichte dran.


----------



## kinschman (15. Dezember 2008)

...ich habe am samstag erfolgreich ebenfalls eine schmutz-schutz-variante getestet die weniger für peinlichkeiten und blöde fragen sorgt 

man nehme einfach ein segment eines ausrangierten fahrradschlauches (wenn so ein teil 3mal geflickt ist und nochn 4tes loch reinkommt is ja mal schluss mit lustig *g*) .
das schlauchsegment einfach "drüberziehen" - oben mit nem kabelbinder befestigen und gut ist.

ich habe einen schwalbe av14 verwendet - denke mal wenn man einen schlauch nimmt der für voluminösere reifen passt (av13f) ist das noch idealer.


----------



## decolocsta (15. Dezember 2008)

ein paar Bilder von euren Konstrukten wären doch angebracht,

das Kondom spricht mit bis jetzt am ehesten an.

Werd aber ein schwarzes nehmen


----------



## Alex de Large (15. Dezember 2008)

Meine GD für das San Andreas kommt voraussichtlich morgen. Die ist ab Werk geschützt. Da gibts keine Verhütungsprobleme.


----------



## decolocsta (15. Dezember 2008)

stimmt, da ist ein formschöner Blasebalg ab Werk montiert


----------



## psychof (15. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> das Kondom spricht mit bis jetzt am ehesten an.
> 
> Werd aber ein schwarzes nehmen



Mit Noppen und Geschmack?


----------



## decolocsta (15. Dezember 2008)

muss auf jedenfall leuchten.....STVO geht vor


----------



## silberfische (16. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ein paar Bilder von euren Konstrukten wären doch angebracht,
> 
> das Kondom spricht mit bis jetzt am ehesten an.
> 
> Werd aber ein schwarzes nehmen


Dafür ist meiner "extra stark" 

An einen alten Schlauch hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber da siehst du dann nie, ob trotzdem Dreck drunter ist. Also musste etwas durchsichtiges her.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Alex de Large (16. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> muss auf jedenfall leuchten.....STVO geht vor



Kein Problem:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/293537/Leuchtkondom


So, jetzt mal wieder harte Facts. Gravity Dropper gerade angekommen und sofort montiert.

Optik: 
Für ein cleanes Rad gibts sicher bessere Lösungen. Wobei mich an den Konkurrenzprodukten die Anbringung des Remotezuges stört. In eingefahrenem Zustand hängt der Zug etwas unmotiviert in der Gegend rum. Ich habe auch schon über Probleme bei der Zugverlegung im Dämpferbereich (z.B. Liteville) gelesen. Die Steuerung im unteren Teil der Stütze wie bei der G.D. und Syntace (geplant) ist meines Erachtens die schönere Lösung.

Ich persönlich finde, dass die Stütze trotz Blasebalg sehr gut an das S.A. passt. Ich habe mir die passenden Gabel-Spacer von Syntace in Blasebalgoptik direkt mitgegönnt.

Der Lenkerhebel ist nicht so hässlich wie befürchtet. Ich habe einen rechten Hebel links montiert. Läßt sich jetzt sehr ergonomisch mit dem Daumen in einer Abwärtsbewegung drücken.

Haptik: 
Fühlt sich alles sehr gut an. Seit langem mal wieder ein USA Produkt, dass mich auch von der Verarbeitung her überzeugt. Sehr gute Sattelklemmung (wie z.B. bei meiner Shannon Hardcore). Keinerlei Spiel feststellbar. Mal sehen, ob es so bleibt.

Funktion: 
Bin das Teil bei einem Freund gefahren. Hatte mich seinerzeit sehr überzeugt. Von der Turbo habe ich aber bewusst Abstand genommen, da mir der Sattel einmal unkontrolliert in die Weichteile gekommen ist.(Bei der Dropper entriegelt man den Magnet mit der Lenkerbedienung. Für die Aufwärtsbewegung muß der Hintern dann noch kurz Kontakt mit dem Sattel haben). Sicherlich gibts aber auch für die Turboausführung gute Argumente.

Gewicht: 
513 Gramm in 350mm inklusive Zug und Schalter.

Das Beste: 
Originalverpackt für  189,-- bei einem deutschen Versender. War gerade mal ein paar Stunden im Angebot. Dafür kann man nicht selbst importieren.

Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mich in diesem Thread über das Teil noch lustig gemacht. Aber der Mensch ist ja lernfähig. Und was stört mich mein dummes Geschwätz von gestern, vor allen Dingen in diesem Forum.

Und noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorn76 (16. Dezember 2008)

Schick schick!!!
Habe 2 Fragen:
Welcher deutsche Versender hat denn die 4 Inch GD?
Die Gabel? Suntour Durolux? Gute funktion?
Gruss Dorn76


----------



## Alex de Large (16. Dezember 2008)

In Deutschland kenne ich z. Zt. keinen. Wenn Du nicht direkt aus den USA importieren willst, gibts hier ne größere Auswahl.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/

Zur Performance der Gabel kann ich kann ich zur Zeit noch nicht wirklich etwas sagen, außer: 

spricht  bereits uneingefahren sensibel an, die Verarbeitung ist ok, beim Gewicht wird (wie bei fast allen Herstellern) gelogen, der Support ist gut (siehe Suntour-Forum) und der Preis ist heiß!


----------



## Dorn76 (16. Dezember 2008)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> In Deutschland kenne ich z. Zt. keinen. Wenn Du nicht direkt aus den USA importieren willst, gibts hier ne größere Auswahl.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
> 
> ...


Zur GD:
Dachte ich mir, hab schon Stunden gesucht
Habe schon versucht bei CRC zu bestellen, die wollen mein geld nicht...
jedenfalls melden die sich nicht...

Zur Gabel:
Bin echt mal gespannt... 399 Euro sind schon verlockend...

vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Alex de Large (16. Dezember 2008)

Du mußt nicht mehr als 299 bezahlen. z.B:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Suntour-SF8-Duro...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

2009er Design und Kartusche, nur ohne (nachrüstbare) neue Steckachse.


----------



## Calli Potter (17. Dezember 2008)

HI!!

Wollte mir auch in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten eine neue Stütze holen!! Jetzt ist nur die Frage welche??? Wollte eigentlich zur Jopin greifen. Oder welche würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen?? 
Fernbedienung sollte schon am Lenker dran kommen und es ist für ein Cannondale Rize 31.6


----------



## ibislover (17. Dezember 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> HI!!
> 
> Wollte mir auch in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten eine neue Stütze holen!! Jetzt ist nur die Frage welche??? Wollte eigentlich zur Jopin greifen. Oder welche würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen??
> Fernbedienung sollte schon am Lenker dran kommen und es ist für ein Cannondale Rize 31.6


ließ doch mal ein paar seiten dieses threads. dafür ist er schließlich da.
da erhälst du viele empfehlungen, meinungen, erfahrungsberichte und OT-infos noch obendrauf! 
mehr ist schier nicht möglich!  

greetz


----------



## Calli Potter (18. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe mir mal echt die Mühe gemacht und fast alles durchgelesen  
 Nun kommen die Fragen bei mir auf, soll ich doch besser noch 2 Monate oder so warten bis evtl die Syntace rauskommt oder die neue von CB ??? Glaube ich warte lieber noch bis was auf den Markt kommt das gut funktioniert  Oder doch eher zu einer CB -R raten???


----------



## biker-wug (19. Dezember 2008)

Die Syntace wird aber frühestens auf der Eurobike 09 vorgestellt als Serienmodell. Sprich bis die auf den Markt kommt, das dauert ncoh!!

Nimm die Kind Shock, oder die Gravity. Kenn beide und bin auch schon die Maverick gefahren.

Vorteil Kind Shock: Großer Verstellbereich!!!
Vorteil Gravity:      Simple einfache Technik!!


----------



## kinschman (19. Dezember 2008)

hier mal gerade meine lösung bezüglich schmutzschutz an meiner ks i900:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

bislang funktionierts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (19. Dezember 2008)

Schlauch?

Aber so kannst du die Stütz doch nicht komplett einfahren?


----------



## kinschman (19. Dezember 2008)

jo, schlauch !

an sich kann man die stütze komplett einfahren - je nach faltung des schlauchs fehlen aber manchmal schon ein paar mm bis ganz unten - stört mich aber nicht.
zum einen reicht der platz zum rumturnen und zum andern hebe ich das bike am abgesenkten sattel nicht hoch (hab festgestellt das wenn die stütze nicht ganz unten ist, man diese tw. wieder rausziehen kann).


idealer wäre aber sicher ein schlauch mit einem größeren innendurchmesser !!!


----------



## decolocsta (19. Dezember 2008)

ich hätte da bedenken, 
der Kabelbinder ist ja auf der Gleitfläche,
beim einfahren mit vollem Gewicht stopt
ja der Kabelbinder an der Dichtlippe, was imho
auf Dauer ungesund sein könnte, aber ansich gefällt
mir dein System, nur müsste man sich, oder
ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen, zwecks
oberer Befestigung.


----------



## kinschman (19. Dezember 2008)

hmm...muss ich mal untersuchen.
und auch mal so einige sachen ausmessen...

...is ja alles noch prototypenphase


----------



## decolocsta (19. Dezember 2008)

mein experimentierkondom lieg hier schon bereit, nur kann
ich die Motivation nirgends finden, muss sie verlegt haben


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht hat sie der Flo, ist ja seit heute in Bayreuth 

Das mit dem Schlauch ist nicht sonderlich elegant gelöst, ist aber sicherlich noch ausbaufähig, mit dem Kondom könnte es ganz ok sein, wenn nicht gerade sonderlich schön...

Wann macht ihr euch Verhüterlis an die Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (19. Dezember 2008)

Hey, pHONe? du vorm PC, der Flo ist doch in Bayreuth, hast du keine Vorbereitungen zu treffen?

Ich finde das mit dem Schlauch schon sehr ansehnlich.


----------



## kinschman (19. Dezember 2008)

...hatte auch schonmal überlegt das man anstelle des schlauchs eine manschette nimmt...z.b. ne lenkmanschette ausm kfz-bereich.
allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es die auch im passenden durchmesser gibt.

ansonsten bin ich auch noch auf der suche nach einer passenden manschette - bis ich die gefunden hab bleibt der schlauch aber erstmal dran


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin meine Maverick Speedball vor der KS ca. 1,5 Jahre ohne jeglichen Service gefahren, bei Wind und Wetter. Hatte für die Speedball damals fast doppelt soviel berappt wie für die KS. Dann kurz vor der KS habe ich einen Service gemacht, war aber noch nicht soo nötig...

Was ich damit sagen will: Die Dinger können schon was ab!

Klar ist die Methode mit dem Schlauch ansehnlich, jedoch die Geschichte mit dem Kabelbinder und dem komprimiertem Schlauch und dem daraus resultierendem fehlendem 1cm nicht sonderlich elegant... Ein wenig Überarbeitungsbedarf und ich zieh mit, sobald es final ist


----------



## silberfische (19. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> mein experimentierkondom lieg hier schon bereit, nur kann
> ich die Motivation nirgends finden...


Wir können ja froh sein, dass es noch keine Stützen mit 300mm Verstellweg gibt, denn dann müssten wir wahrscheinlich zum Schlauch greifen... wüsste nicht, dass es so lange Kondome gibt  

Stefan


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Dezember 2008)

125mm Verstellbereich + oben und unten 1cm Überlappung macht knapp 15cm, da braucht man ja noch nichtmal XL Hütchen...


----------



## decolocsta (19. Dezember 2008)

Operation Kondom ist gescheitert,

Fett auf der Stütze hat das Kondom angegriffen, ist gerissen wie Papier und gleichzeitig hat sich das Fett komisch verändert hat und keine Gleitwirkung mehr hatte.

Hab das Profekt nun erstmal wieder auf Eis gelegt


----------



## decolocsta (19. Dezember 2008)

Wo bekommt man die Gravity Dropper in 27,2 am günstigsten?

Also die mit 10cm Verstellbereich, die aus dem Ebay-Shop
wo Alex empfiehlt für 189,- hat nur 7cm.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ...Hab das Profekt nun erstmal wieder auf Eis gelegt



Du meinst das Konfekt, Eiskonfekt


----------



## decolocsta (19. Dezember 2008)

ne, bei mir sind ka die j und k Taste auf meinem Jeyboard vertauscht.


----------



## Calli Potter (19. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe mir eben mal die KS-R bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wann die dann bei mir eintrifft und wie dann meine Erfahrungen und Beurteilungen ausfallen werden  Hoffe nur das ich kein Montagsmodell bekommen werde.

Aber das stickt man halt eben nicht drin!! Ah noch eine Frage an die KS-R Fahrer hier im Forum!! Wie sieht es denn mit der länge von dem Remote Hebel aus?? Also von der Kabellänge zur Stütze hin?? Wird das knapp oder habe ich da schon ein paar Meter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (20. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab meine Maverick auch nie aufgemacht, wegen Schlammbefall oder ähnlichem.
Und hat auch immer funktioniert, bin sie auch knapp über ein Jahr gefahren!!


----------



## _mike_ (23. Dezember 2008)

Kurze Nachfrage: gibt es News dazu ob es die Kind Shock 900/950 auch in weiß geben wird?
Hier waren ja mal Bilder von nem Proto von der Euribike drin, und das würd super zu dem Bike meiner Freundin passen.


----------



## biker-wug (23. Dezember 2008)

Also auf der Eurobike hat KindShock gesagt, es ist nicht sicher ob die kommt. Händlernachfrage bei GoCycle hat die gleiche Antwort ergeben. Wollte auch ursprünglich die weiße, hab aber dann die schwarze genommen.


----------



## Niedtaler (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
erneuter Versuch an die Fachleute:
bezogen auf den den weißen "KS-Stützen-Eurobike-Proto" mit (auf dem Foto) erkenntlichen Durchmesser von 27,2.
Wird die schwarze Stütze nun in absehbarer Zeit mit 27,2 auf den Markt kommen?

Gruß, Niedtaler


----------



## Aragonion (29. Dezember 2008)

Rasebike schießt mit Ihrem 22,5 cm Oschi aber wirklich den Preis ab mit 285 umgerechnet also rund 300 rum mit Porto 
Denke das bringt eh nicht soviel wenn man wie Ich All MTB fährt, da brauchts woll nen deutlich Hechklastigeres Bike aus dem Freerider Bereich für.


----------



## ibislover (29. Dezember 2008)

aber der preis ist bei den 350 euro für die kommende specialized stütze noch nicht das ende der fahnenstange.


----------



## silberfische (29. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Operation Kondom ist gescheitert,...


Bei mir jetzt auch... Beim einfahren der Stütze hat sich das Kondom unter die Dichtung geschoben, wodurch die Stütze dann extrem schwergängig war...
Bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einer neuen Lösung... mal sehen ggf. werde ich auch mal einen alten Schlauch probieren.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Egika (29. Dezember 2008)

So, und ich bin jetzt auch im Club 
Habe mir eine AMP zugelegt (http://precisioncyclingcomponents.com/amp.aspx).
Das Teil ist sehr gut verarbeitet, hat einen angepaßten Neoprenschutz und läßt sich vom Lenker aus 1" oder 4" (also maximal gute 10cm) absenken.
Funktioniert einwandfrei und das Teil ist (zumindest im Neuzustand) völlig spielfrei.

Meine Anfragen bei den Jungs wurden per E-Mail innerhalb weniger Stunden sehr gut beantwortet.
Daumen hoch und auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung.
Fotos folgen.

Gruß,
Egika


----------



## kinschman (29. Dezember 2008)

silberfische schrieb:


> ... mal sehen ggf. werde ich auch mal einen alten Schlauch probieren.....




bei mir funktioniert das mit dem schlauch weiterhin einwandfrei.
allerdings habe ich jetzt schon die 2te evolutionsstufe im einsatz 

d.h. ich verzichte auf den kabelbinder - stattdessen habe ich den schlauch auf der nach vorne weisenden seite eingeschlitzt und....ach ich stell gleich mal nen foto rein 







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

der einzige nachteil der jetzt besteht:
es könnte schmutz von vorne durch den schlitz an die sattelstütze kommen ???!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (29. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich diese Bilder sehe, bin ich echt froh eine GD zu haben.


----------



## kinschman (29. Dezember 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Bilder sehe, bin ich echt froh eine GD zu haben.



da ist was dran - aaaber die GD hat weniger hub und man muss diese per shims auf 31,6mm bringen.

hat halt alles seine vor-u.nachteile


----------



## decolocsta (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin langsam soweit,

das ich drauf kacke, fahren, fahren, fahren, ab und an mal warten und fertig,
wenn das Ding stirbt, kauf ich halt für 115 Euro eine Neue,
hält die Stütze 2 Jahre, hat sie ihren Dienst getan.


----------



## sms (29. Dezember 2008)

kinschman schrieb:


> da ist was dran - aaaber die GD hat weniger hub und man muss diese per shims auf 31,6mm bringen.
> 
> hat halt alles seine vor-u.nachteile


Jetzt sind wir mal ehrlich.
Die GD gibt es mit 4 inch Absenkung. Das sind 101,6mm
Die KS hat 125mm also unterscheiden sie sich in ABGESENKTEM ZUSTAND um
gerade mal 2,3 cm.

Wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe, dass die Ausgefahrene Position deiner Bergaufposition entspricht. Du also die Abgesenkte Position "nur" hast um Bergab bei zu fahren und um da mehr bewegungsfreiheit zu haben, d.h. du fährst im Stehen und ruhst dich nur ab und zu auf dem Sattel aus.
Dann hast also bei der KS gerade mal einen nur 2,3 cm tieferen Sattel.
Allerdings reichen dirn 10,1cm locker um mit dem Arsch hinter den Sattel zu kommen (wenn bergab nötig) und um Überschlaggefühle zu verhindern.

Mir reichen sogar die 3 inch (bin nicht so groß).


----------



## Alex de Large (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab jetzt die ersten richtigen Ausfahrten mit der GD hinter mir.

Am Anfang dachte ich auch, 3 Zoll (sind ja eher 8 als 7 cm) seien ein bischen wenig. Das sehe ich jetzt so nicht mehr.

Mit den 7,62 cm Absenkung komme ich in jeder Lage hinter den Sattel. Außerdem funktioniert das Pedalieren bei dieser Absenkung auch im Sitzen noch einigermaßen.

Was mich interessieren würde, stört bei den anderen Remote-Stützen der Kabelverlauf nicht enorm, wenn der Sattel abgesenkt wird?


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Dezember 2008)

so unterscheiden sich die geschmäcker. mir ist sogar der hub der KS fast zu wenig, ca. 3cm fehlen mir, um die für mich optimale bergauf- und bergab-position zu erreichen. ich fahr allerdings auf jedem meiner räder eine ordentliche sattelüberhöhung, bin also wohl eher wenig repräsentativ für den durchschnitts-radler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (29. Dezember 2008)

In der Tat spielt auch die Körpergröße ne Rolle.

Ich denke, daß eine größere Schrittlänge auch einen größeren Hub vertragen kann. Bei mir ist es mit 79 cm ja auch nicht so weit her mit der Schritt"länge".

Das mit der Lenkerüberhöhung will mir dagen nicht so einleuchten. In schwierigen Bergab-Passagen stehe ich meisst in den Pedalen und versuche hinter den Sattel zu kommen. Da ändert der Hubweg der Stütze doch nichts an der Geometrie zum Lenker hin, oder?


----------



## kinschman (29. Dezember 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> so unterscheiden sich die geschmäcker. mir ist sogar der hub der KS fast zu wenig, ca. 3cm fehlen mir, um die für mich optimale bergauf- und bergab-position zu erreichen....



jo, so siehts auch bei mir aus - die KS hat gerade ausreichend hub - weniger würde den kauf nicht rechtfertigen - mehr wäre definitiv besser !!
naja, nächstes jahr (???) soll ja was schickes von syntace kommen, bis dahin ist die KS ne gute übergangslösung-aber längst nicht die ideallösung.


----------



## sms (29. Dezember 2008)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> In der Tat spielt auch die Körpergröße ne Rolle.
> ...


Bitte erklärs mir.

Du stellst dein Sattelstütze so ein, dass du ausgefahren sagen wir mal die Beine ganz durchstreckst (Pedal unten) .
Das macht der mit kurzen Beinen genauso wie der mit langen Beinen.
Nun wird die Sattelstütze abgesenkt um Platz zwischen Po und Sattel zu bekommen um den Arsch hinter den Sattel zu bekommen. Wenn die Absenkung 4 Inch beträgt, dann ist danach der Abstand zwischen Arsch und Sattel bei dem mit langen Beinen 4 inch, bei dem mit kurzen auch.

Wo habe ich den Denkfehler?


----------



## decolocsta (29. Dezember 2008)

denke das kommt auf den Einsatzbereich an,

ein CCler kommt vllt. mit 7cm aus,
jemand der auch gern harte schnelle Abfahrten inkl. Sprünge mitnehmen will
sind 125vllt. gerade richtig.


----------



## kinschman (29. Dezember 2008)

es geht ja auch nicht nur darum einfacher hinter den sattel zu kommen, sondern auch darum bei sehr schneller kurvenfahrt ordentlich freiraum zu haben um das bike runterdrücken zu können - und da ist es ein möglichst tief eingestellter sattel stark von vorteil.
außerdem würde mich bei einem drop der gedanke beunruhigen das da noch was im weg sein könnte - deswegen: sattel so tief wie möglich


----------



## decolocsta (29. Dezember 2008)

wort


----------



## eifelhexe (30. Dezember 2008)

Hätte mal ne Frage an die Profis.Bin neu hier und fahre eigentlich nur MTB durch Feld und Flur.Betrachte mich ja als Anfänger, aber ich übe dran  besser zu werden.
So, da meine Arme zu kurz geraten sind trotz meiner 170 cm,und man sich ja bei steilen Abfahrten hinter den Sattel klemmen sollte,wollte ich mir eine versenkbare Sattelstütze mit remote kaufen.Meine Wahl viel dabei auf eine Gravity Dropper.Nun gibts das Teil bei www.ChainReactionCycle.com in 3 Ausführungen.Die teuerste kommt incl. Versand auf 234 Euro Nur welche ist die bessere ?Worauf sollte man beim Kauf einer solchen achten.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte heute Post vom Zollamt: meine Gravity Dropper kann abgeholt werden.
Die Zöllner wollten allerdings die Sattelstütze nur gegen Vorlage der Rechnung herausgeben! Toll, also irgendwann nochmal hin. Nach 3 Wochen kassieren die dann noch Einlagerungsgebühren, super  Wir zahlen ja auch sonst kaum Steuern 
Warum wird der Wert dann überhaupt deklariert, wenn der Zoll die Rechnung sehen will? Kennt sich jemand zufällig damit aus, ob das nicht doch anerkannt werden *muß*?
Rechnung habe ich natürlich nicht, war auch keine beigepackt, außerdem wäre die ja auch höher als der deklarierte Warenwert - die wissen schon, warum. Aber dann  sollte doch direkt eine Rechnung als Beleg gefordert werden, wenn die Deklaration sowieso nicht anerkannt wird!

Jetzt heißt es erstmal warten und hoffen, daß mir die Jungs von Kimir eine schicken


----------



## ibislover (7. Januar 2009)

ein ausdruck der paypal transaktion (oder wie auch immer der betrag gezahlt wurde) reicht auch. zumindest auf meinem zollamt. frag mal nach.
diesen könnte man ja dann ein wenig "schönen". wie, davon habe ich allerdings keine ahnung.  allerdings kann sich der beamte auch kurz an den rechner setzten, auf die website gehen und sieht dann was es kostet (über diesen punkt bei vorherigem sich immer im klaren sein!). die versandkosten selber stehen ja auf dem paket (zumindest bei USPS).

greetz


----------



## ed1272 (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte hier eine Sattelstützenklemme für die Maverick/Joplin liegen. Passt bei beiden, ist ja Baugleich. Die Klemme wurde noch nie eingebaut, ist neu.

Wenn Interesse besteht, meldet euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS-Fahrer (7. Januar 2009)

Paypal war's nicht, die Kreditkartenabrechnung habe ich noch nicht bekommen.
Da läßt sich auch nichts mehr schönen, jedenfalls kann ich das nicht  Selbst wenn man das könnte, kann *das *dann wirklich unangenehm werden.
Auch wenn falsch deklariert wurde und man das als Empfänger feststellt, nachdem das Paket einfach so durch den Zoll gegangen ist, müßte man eine Selbstanzeige machen und die Steuern nachzahlen - habe gerade mal noch ein wenig gegoogelt. Falsche Deklaration ist zwar ein Straftatbestand, wäre aber im Ausland begangen worden und könnte somit in Deutschland nicht verfolgt werden. Also liegt die komplette Verantwortung für die Richtigkeit aller Angaben beim Empfänger - und natürlich auch sämtliche Konsequenzen, so jedenfalls meine Quintessenz.
Tja, das Leben kann hart sein


----------



## ibislover (7. Januar 2009)

kann, hätte, wäre, wenn...
bitte die beamtena uf die website zu gehen. dann sehen sie was du bezahlt hast. mehr als der dort angegebene preis werden sie wohl kaum unterstellen!


----------



## GS-Fahrer (7. Januar 2009)

Ist schon klar, kann, hätte ...
Das mit der Website ist eine Idee, wenn ich keine Rechnung vom Versender bekomme, frage ich die Zöllner mal.


----------



## eifelhexe (7. Januar 2009)

Hi,du hast doch bestimmt ne Auftragsbestätigung für das Teil oder?Die müßte doch reichen beim Zoll.
Im übrigen darf man Waren im Wert von 450 Euro seit Dez. 2008 ausführen.Somit müßte die Ware die du bekommen hast auch darunter fallen.Ich meine ist schon klar das der Zoll sehen muß wie du zu dem Teil gekommen bist.Irgend ne Sicherheit muß der haben, das die Ware die eingeführt wird auch rechtmäßig erworben werden.Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## GS-Fahrer (7. Januar 2009)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> Hi,du hast doch bestimmt ne Auftragsbestätigung für das Teil oder?Die müßte doch reichen beim Zoll.
> Im übrigen darf man Waren im Wert von 450 Euro seit Dez. 2008 ausführen.Somit müßte die Ware die du bekommen hast auch darunter fallen.Ich meine ist schon klar das der Zoll sehen muß wie du zu dem Teil gekommen bist.Irgend ne Sicherheit muß der haben, das die Ware die eingeführt wird auch rechtmäßig erworben werden.Oder sehe ich das falsch?



Eigentlich geht es nur um die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer, die man, je nach Warenwert, mit 19% zu entrichten hat. Der Zoll hat der Deklaration nicht getraut, die 45$ zzgl. knapp 24$ Versandkosten beträgt.
Eine Auftragsbestätigung habe ich natürlich ...


----------



## firefix (7. Januar 2009)

hier sind noch ein paar Erfahrungsberichte zur Command von Specialized 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5213440
ausgereift ist was anderes wuerde ich sagen


----------



## Egika (9. Januar 2009)

So, wie angekündigt hier ein paar Fotos meiner neuen AMP von Precision Cycling Components.
Im Moment ist sie das sauberste Teil an meinem vom Straßensalz und Schneematsch versifften 575 
Wegen der vielen Nachfragen:
Ich habe mir die Stütze von einer Bekannten aus den USA mitbringen lassen. Es ist die 4"-Version.
Ich hatte die Leute von Precision Cycling voher interviewt, wie es mit einer 5" wäre. Da die wohl ganz neu ist hat mir der sehr freundliche Mitarbeiter abgeraten. Ihm war nicht so wohl mit dem Gedanken, das Teil in Europa zu haben, falls da doch noch Qualitätsprobleme auftreten.
Die 4"-Variante ist schon deutlich länger auf dem Markt, und wohl gut ausgereift.
Das Teil macht einen sehr sehr guten Eindruck. Null Spiel. Nix. Keinen Millimeter. Absenkung um 1 und 4" per gefrästem Lenkerhebel. Ein eigens designter Schmutzschutz aus Neopren. Alles sehr edel und funktionell.

Meine Empfehlung! 

Hier die Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/13188


----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. Januar 2009)

@ Egika

Die sieht genau so aus wie meine Gravity Dropper Classic, die Sattelaufnahme, die Zugführung etc. Auch die Funktion: 1"- und 4"-Absenkung. Der Überzug scheint was eigenstädiges zu sein, meine GD hat den häßlichen Faltenbalg. Wieviel Dollar hast Du bezahlt?


----------



## Egika (9. Januar 2009)

$249,-

Die Auslösung funktioniert wohl etwas anders.
Die GD hat ja angeblich einen magnetischen Mechanismus. AMP zieht einen Ring runter zum lösen. Sie kommt bei Hebelbetätigung selbständig hoch, ohne nochmal draufsitzen zu müssen, wie ich das von der GD gehört habe.
Die beiden scheinen sich aber auch nicht viel zu nehmen. Habe schwer geschwankt, welche ich kaufen soll..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte nur die Sattelaufnahme gesehen, die ist 100% identisch, die Zugführung sieht auch gleich aus. Der Preis ist auch gleich, mit der Auslösung hast Du recht, bei der Classic muß der Sitz zum Hochfahren belastet sein/ werden, den Ring gibt's da auch nicht.
Hatte meine gestern montiert, allerdings liegen hier ca. 30cm Pulverschnee, bei dem Zeug kann man leider beim besten Willen nicht fahren so breite Reifen gibt's für's Rad nicht  - hat daher nur für 'ne Probefahrt gereicht.
Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß damit, dürfte sicherlich haltbarer als die Joplin sein


----------



## ibislover (9. Januar 2009)

hey noch einer mit AMP. glückwunsch!!

der magnetauslöser bei der GD ist nicht nur angeblich, sondern definitiv so. 

der hebel ist auch wesentlich anders und viel besser wie bei der GD und lässt sich genial im winkel verstellen. fahre meine jetzt 13 monate und bin nach wie vor begeistert. null ärger. super funktion. spitze!

greetz


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2009)

Diese magnetische Auslösung ist nur bei dem Turbomodell.
Bei den normalen ist es ein Stift der unter Federspannung steht...und man braucht auch net nommal Gewicht draufbringen damit sie wieder ausfährt.

Hmmh...wenn die 5" AMP funktioniert braucht man ja garnet auf die Syntace zu warten
Die hat dann alles was von Vorteil ist.
Kabel unten raus, 12,5cm und eine ansprechende Optik

G.


----------



## Egika (9. Januar 2009)

Angeblich, weil es die GD wohl in mehreren Ausführungen z.B. auch ohne Fernbedienung gibt. Und irgendwelche Versionen sind auch mit mechanischer Auslösung, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.

Gruß,
Egika


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2009)

Egika schrieb:


> Angeblich, weil es die GD wohl in mehreren Ausführungen z.B. auch ohne Fernbedienung gibt. Und irgendwelche Versionen sind auch mit mechanischer Auslösung, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.
> 
> Gruß,
> Egika



Ich war schneller

G.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Diese magnetische Auslösung ist nur bei dem Turbomodell.
> Bei den normalen ist es ein Stift der unter Federspannung steht...und man braucht auch net nommal Gewicht draufbringen damit sie wieder ausfährt.



Nöö, genau umgekehrt: die Classic hat den Magnetauslöser, die Turbo nicht, daher funktioniert die Turbo auch ohne Belastung, die Classic muß belastet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egika (9. Januar 2009)

ich war richtiger


----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht interessiert sich ja der eine oder andere noch für die Joplin:
laut Mountainbike läßt sich das Spiel durch ein Öffnen der Stütze und Festziehen der Führungsleisten abschaffen. Außerdem soll es "in Kürze" einen Nachfolger geben, der dieses Spiel nicht mehr aufweist - das Durchrutschproblem soll dann auch nicht mehr bestehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2009)

Ok´e, da soll man nicht durcheinander kommen wenn die Turbo die langsamerer sein soll
Hab ja selber die die sich Turbo nennt, bzw. Descender mit Fernbedienung (oder so ähnlich)

Aber egal, Haubtsache sie funktioniert

G.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ok´e, da soll man nicht durcheinander kommen wenn die Turbo die langsamerer sein soll
> Hab ja selber die die sich Turbo nennt, bzw. Descender mit Fernbedienung (oder so ähnlich)
> 
> Aber egal, Haubtsache sie funktioniert
> ...



Häh, wieso langsamer 
Da die direkt rausspringt, hat sie den Namen wohl zu recht! Die Classic muß man vorher noch belasten, die Turbo nicht! Ich denke mal, da hast Du was falsch verstanden. Die Turbo hat nur die Magneten nicht, sondern eine Feder! Daher wahrscheinlich auch die blöde Zugführung - im 90° Winkel zur Sattelstüze.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Häh, wieso langsamer
> Da die direkt rausspringt, hat sie den Namen wohl zu recht! Die Classic muß man vorher noch belasten, die Turbo nicht! Ich denke mal, da hast Du was falsch verstanden. Die Turbo hat nur die Magneten nicht, sondern eine Feder! Daher wahrscheinlich auch die blöde Zugführung - im 90° Winkel zur Sattelstüze.



Ja scheint wohl so...hmmh...wie ich sie mir letztes Jahr aus den Staaten bestellt hatte...also die Turbo...hab ich das wohl falsch im Hinterkopf gespeichert.
Und jetzt ohne viel nachzudenken wieder vorgekrahmt.
Zum Glück ist das ein anständiger  Thraed mit Leuten die mitdenken wo man nicht gleich niedergemacht wird.

Sorry


----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja scheint wohl so...hmmh...wie ich sie mir letztes Jahr aus den Staaten bestellt hatte...also die Turbo...hab ich das wohl falsch im Hinterkopf gespeichert.
> Und jetzt ohne viel nachzudenken wieder vorgekrahmt.
> Zum Glück ist das ein anständiger  Thraed mit Leuten die mitdenken wo man nicht gleich niedergemacht wird.
> 
> Sorry



Ich hab's ja auch leichter: habe das Teil erst vor 2 Wochen bestellt und gestern montiert - und  mich vorher natürlich  mit den Unterschieden beschäftigt. Daher hatte ich das noch im Kurzzeitspeicher, mit dem Langzeitspeicher hätte ich vielleicht auch Probleme gehabt


----------



## mät__ (9. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Vielleicht interessiert sich ja der eine oder andere noch für die Joplin:
> laut Mountainbike läßt sich das Spiel durch ein Öffnen der Stütze und Festziehen der Führungsleisten abschaffen.



Wenn du das seitliche Sattelspiel meinst: kaum! 
Die einzige Führung ist eine Art Passfeder aus Messing, die fest mit der inneren Einheit verbunden ist und in einer Nut in der äußeren Aluminiumhülse geführt wird. Das Messing wird mit der Zeit abgelutscht und die Nut in der Aluminiumhülse schlägt einfach aus. Mit Führingsschienen nachziehen ist da nix zu machen. Ich frage mich ernsthaft welche Joplin die da aufgemacht haben. Helfen könnte (zumindest für einige Zeit) ein Tausch der Passfeder.

Gruß


----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. Januar 2009)

mät schrieb:


> Wenn du das seitliche Sattelspiel meinst: kaum!
> Die einzige Führung ist eine Art Passfeder aus Messing, die fest mit der inneren Einheit verbunden ist und in einer Nut in der äußeren Aluminiumhülse geführt wird. Das Messing wird mit der Zeit abgelutscht und die Nut in der Aluminiumhülse schlägt einfach aus. Mit Führingsschienen nachziehen ist da nix zu machen. Ich frage mich ernsthaft welche Joplin die da aufgemacht haben. Helfen könnte (zumindest für einige Zeit) ein Tausch der Passfeder.
> 
> Gruß



Die hatten die da im Dauertest: " ... Schon ab Werk weist die Teleskopführung leichtes Spiel auf, das mit der Zeit noch zunimmt. Ein Öffnen der Stütze und Festziehen der Führungsleisten schafft hier Abhilfe. ..." Mountainbike 2/09 S. 84


----------



## el martn (9. Januar 2009)

firefix schrieb:


> hier sind noch ein paar Erfahrungsberichte zur Command von Specialized
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5213440
> ausgereift ist was anderes wuerde ich sagen




es muss ja auch ein paar wenige schon in deutschland geben!
hat jemand auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht??
mich würde es interessieren, ob sie wirklich ihr Geld wert ist??


el martn


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Januar 2009)

Also von irgendwelchem festziehen von irgendwelchen Innereien der Joplin oder auch der Speedball geht das Spiel nicht weg, definitiv nicht!

Sicherlich nimmt es mit der Zeit zu, jedoch ist dies noch zu verkraften. Bei der Joplin sind erhebliche Fertigungstoleranzen hinzugekommen, die es bei der Speedball noch nicht gab. So war z.B. die Joplin von einem Kollegen kaum geschmiert während meine Speedball eine Saison mitgemacht hat ohne jegliche Wartung...

Ich denke, dass ich das Innenleben dieser Stütze gut kenne, da kann man nichts verändern am Spiel, ausser man nimmt einen neuen "Guideblock" + sehr zähes Fett, dann lässt sich das Spiel kurzzeitig minimieren, jedoch nicht komplett aus der Welt schaffen... Mit dem Zähflüssigem Fett holt man sich zudem weitere Nachteile ins Haus!

Mittlerweile fahre ich eine KS i 900 und bin hin und weg, was den Verstellbereich angeht. Die Verarbeitung lässt ein wenig zu wünschen übrig, jedoch war diese nur ein klein wenig teurer als die Hälfte der Speedball...

Die Specialized ist nicht ihr Geld wert, aber die Frage war ohnehin nicht ernst gemeint, oder? 

Ich warte nun erstmal auf die von Syntace, falls die KindShock den Geist aufgibt, wird einen neue rangeschafft...Auch bin ich auf die neue Klemmung gespannt, die wertiger und auch ohne Setback sein wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. Januar 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Also von irgendwelchem festziehen von irgendwelchen Innereien der Joplin oder auch der Speedball geht das Spiel nicht weg, definitiv nicht!



Die Mountainbike hat bestimmt 'ne besonders schöne zum Testen bekommen


----------



## Freaky-D (11. Januar 2009)

Tach zusammen! 
Hab jetzt keine Lust mir alle 40 Seiten durch zulesen, also bitte keine blöden Comments, weils paar Seiten vorher schon behandelt wurde!
Will demnächst meine Stereo auch endlich mit einer Kind Shox i900 ausstatten. Werde mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine mit 125mm Verstellbereich wählen. Jetzt ist nur das Problem, das es die Kind Shox ja nur in 30,9 und 31,6 Ausführung gibt. Fürs Stereo brauch ich aber 34,9mm. Muss ich also mit Adapterhülse arbeiten.
 Jetzt meine Frage an euch. Welche Ausführung der Kind Shox ist für mich am besten geeignet?
 Bei 30,9mm hätt ich ja eine höhere Wandstärke es Adapters, gleichzeitig könnte ich mir aber auch vorstellen das die 31,6mm Ausführung stabiler ist...
Was meint ihr dazu bzw. was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## ibislover (11. Januar 2009)

die stütze ist in beiden durchmessern gleich stabil. bei der einen ist nur etwas mehr material am unteren teil. innereien, führungen und der obere teil sind aber indentisch dimensioniert. macht also keinen unterschied, da die schwachstelle bei variostützen die innereien bzw. der obere teil sind.

hülsen würde ich immer die kleinere fahren, da dort die klemmkraft des sattelspanners besser auf die stütze übertragen wird.

greetz


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2009)

Nimm dann auf jedenfall die 30,9.  
Könnte ja sein das dein nächster Rahmen 30,9 hat....und Verkleinerungshülsen sind echt schwer aufzutreiben

G.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (11. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nimm dann auf jedenfall die 30,9.
> Könnte ja sein das dein nächster Rahmen 30,9 hat....


Solange hält die KS doch garnicht


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Solange hält die KS doch garnicht



Warum....er hat doch ein Cube

G.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (11. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warum....er hat doch ein Cube
> 
> G.



Sind die nicht so gut?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2009)

Hab noch keins gegessen...

G.


----------



## monkey10 (12. Januar 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ...Nach nur 6 Ausfahrten konnte ich die Stütze nicht mehr arretieren. Senkte sich von selbst langsam im Sitzen und fuhr auch langsam wieder aus, wenn man sie entlastete. Darüberhinaus konnte ich zwei 4-5mm Kratzer entdecken, obwohl ich die Stütze regelmäßig gereinigt hatte und auch bei feuchten Bedingen durch einen Kotflügel schützte. Wenn ich da an meine Federgabel denke, wie der Dreck dort oft steht.. und kein einziger Kratzer...
> 
> Naja, vielleicht hatte ich einfach nur Pech. Stütze hab ich jedenfalls vor etwa 2 Wochen eingeschickt. Bin schon gespannt wann und in welchen Zustand ich sie zurückbekomme...



Warte mittlererweile 7 Wochen auf die Kindshock i-900-R, die ich aus obengenannten Gründen eingeschickt habe 

Hat jemand aus dem Forum ähnliche Probleme mit der Stütze bzw. sie aus anderen Gründen eingeschickt? Wie lang kann denn das noch dauern...?

*aaargh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (12. Januar 2009)

Ich bin froh wenn ich meine die Woche zugestellt bekomme


----------



## Dirtrace (14. Januar 2009)

Hi, 

Ich habe heute die ersten Stützen in der kurzen 300 mm Version bekommen.

Diese hat dann allerdings nur 75 mm hub.

Schaut richtig süß aus die Kleine.

Somit ist nun auch kleinen Leuten geholfen.

Cheers


----------



## _mike_ (14. Januar 2009)

Gibt es schon ein festes Datum für die I950 ohne Versatz?
Wirds die I950 auch in 300mm geben?
Und evtl. sogar in weiß?


----------



## Dirtrace (15. Januar 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Gibt es schon ein festes Datum für die I950 ohne Versatz?
> Wirds die I950 auch in 300mm geben?
> Und evtl. sogar in weiß?



Moin,

Das wird meinen Infos nach noch 6-8 Wochen dauern.

Vorerst nur in 400 mm schwarz.

Cheers


----------



## sasch12 (15. Januar 2009)

hi Dirtrace,
kannst die "Kurze" denn auch als Remote bekommen ?
meine "Kurze" braucht nämlich sowas !  
grüsse sasch


----------



## biker-wug (15. Januar 2009)

Die 300mm sieht wirklihc richtig süß aus, HIHI!!

Was wird die 950 als Remote kosten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (15. Januar 2009)

wie sieht's mit demontage der beiden roten eloxteile der i900 aus ? hat schonmal jemand von euch die komplette stütze zerlegt, bzw. ist das möglich ? wollte die beiden teile umeloxieren, passt halt nicht zum rahmen...


----------



## Dirtrace (15. Januar 2009)

sasch12 schrieb:


> hi Dirtrace,
> kannst die "Kurze" denn auch als Remote bekommen ?
> meine "Kurze" braucht nämlich sowas !
> grüsse sasch



Hi

Ist wohl vorerst nicht geplant, ich denke aber, das der Importeur diese bei entsprechender Nachfrage ins Programm nehmen wird.

Cheers


----------



## Dirtrace (15. Januar 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Die 300mm sieht wirklihc richtig süß aus, HIHI!!
> 
> Was wird die 950 als Remote kosten??



Hi,

Die I950 gibt es von KS nicht als remote.

Cheers


----------



## Hans (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wieviel wiegt den die kurze Stütze?

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Dirtrace (15. Januar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> wie sieht's mit demontage der beiden roten eloxteile der i900 aus ? hat schonmal jemand von euch die komplette stütze zerlegt, bzw. ist das möglich ? wollte die beiden teile umeloxieren, passt halt nicht zum rahmen...



Hi,

Ich würde das besser lassen.

Der Kopf ist verschraubt und geklebt.

Zur demontage müsstest du die Klebestelle erhitzen und anschließend wieder mit 2-Komponentenkleber verkleben.

Das ist ein riesen Aufwand zumal du die Produkthaftung & Gewährleistung verlierst.

Cheers


----------



## Dirtrace (15. Januar 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wieviel wiegt den die kurze Stütze?
> 
> ...



Hi,

Laut Hersteller 442g bei 30,9 mm

Cheers


----------



## Machiavelli (15. Januar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> wie sieht's mit demontage der beiden roten eloxteile der i900 aus ? hat schonmal jemand von euch die komplette stütze zerlegt, bzw. ist das möglich ? wollte die beiden teile umeloxieren, passt halt nicht zum rahmen...



Ist zumindest bei der Schelle kein Problem:

Alten Sattel montieren und kräftig gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen. Dann kannst du die Klemmung abschrauben, dann den rot eloxierten Ring runterschrauben und nach oben abziehen.


----------



## Freaky-D (15. Januar 2009)

Was ist denn an der i950 anders als an der i900? So auf den 1. Blick is mir jetzt nix aufgefallen... also funktionsmäßig!


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Januar 2009)

Die Absenkfunktion ist gleich.
Aber die Klemmung ist anders, und die Stütze hat keinen Versatz nach hinten.
Vor allem letzteres dürfte einige (z.B. mich) auf die i950 warten lassen.


----------



## sluette (16. Januar 2009)

Dirtrace schrieb:


> Der Kopf ist verschraubt und geklebt.
> 
> Zur demontage müsstest du die Klebestelle erhitzen und anschließend wieder mit 2-Komponentenkleber verkleben.





Machiavelli schrieb:


> Ist zumindest bei der Schelle kein Problem:
> 
> Alten Sattel montieren und kräftig gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen. Dann kannst du die Klemmung abschrauben, dann den rot eloxierten Ring runterschrauben und nach oben abziehen.



das sind ja mal zwei grundlegend unterschiedliche aussagen. kann jemand die ein oder andere aussage bestätigen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (16. Januar 2009)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der i950 anders als an der i900? So auf den 1. Blick is mir jetzt nix aufgefallen... also funktionsmäßig!



laut gocycle.de ist die 950 auch leichter als die 900, zwar nur ca. 48g (bei 31,6mm) aber das ist ja für den einen oder anderen ausschlaggebend.



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Vor allem letzteres dürfte einige (z.B. mich) auf die i950 warten lassen.



wieso warten ??? ist doch schon bestellbar ...


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. Januar 2009)

da sich nun die defekten I900 häufen, frag ich mich, wie lange eine reparatur dauert, wie kulant kindshock ist, und ob die neueren bzw reparierten stützen nicht doch erst recht wieder nach ein paar monaten den gleichen defekt aufweisen...


----------



## Freaky-D (16. Januar 2009)

Jetzt hab ichs auch gesehen, man sollte sich die Fotos auch in groß anschauen! 
Tja das is die Frage, geht die i950 auch so oft kaputt?!?!


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Januar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> wieso warten ??? ist doch schon bestellbar ...



Ah, als ich vor ein paar Tagen geschaut hab war sie noch nicht drin. Die 50Euro Preisunterschied finde ich allerdings schon ziemlich heftig, hatte gehofft sie wird preislich ähnlich der i900.


----------



## biker-wug (16. Januar 2009)

Hi,

hat irgendwer die I900 weiter rausgezogen als offiziell erlaubt??

Fahr sie in meinem Threesome auf Stufe 5,5 bis 6, je nach Bikeschuhen.

Möchte mir ein Hardtail aufbauen, da wäre sie dann ca. 1,5 cm weiter draußen als offiziell erlaubt. Ist das ein Problem??


----------



## timtim (16. Januar 2009)

scheint mit nagellack beschichtet zu sein


----------



## decolocsta (16. Januar 2009)

wtf.....was hast du gemacht?


----------



## biker-wug (16. Januar 2009)

Sieht echt übel aus, bin mal gespannt bis bei meiner was kaputt ist!!

Echt übel!!


----------



## GS-Fahrer (16. Januar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wtf.....was hast du gemacht?



Nicht umsonst werden die GD und die AMP mit Schutzhülle ausgeliefert.
Vielleicht liegt es außerdem noch daran, daß die KS aus China kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (16. Januar 2009)

die streifen sind immer an der gleichen stelle, ich glaub also nicht, dass das was mit der fehlenden hülle zu tun haben kann. es schaut für mich eher nach einem defekt mit ursache im inneren der 'führung' aus.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (16. Januar 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> die streifen sind immer an der gleichen stelle, ich glaub also nicht, dass das was mit der fehlenden hülle zu tun haben kann. es schaut für mich eher nach einem defekt mit ursache im inneren der 'führung' aus.



Ich weiß ja nicht, ob die schon im Einsatz war - hatte ich angenommen. Dann könnten es Fremdpartikel sein, die sich eingearbeitet haben.


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. Januar 2009)

ich stell ja nur vermutungen an


----------



## timtim (16. Januar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wtf.....was hast du gemacht?



benutzt, einfach nur benutzt ! 

hoffentlich kommt da bald mal jemand mit was BRAUCHBAREM auf den markt ! (hallo Jo Klieber ,wie lange dauerts noch ?)
hab keine lust weiterhin versuchskaninchen für pseudoentwickler/erfinder mit dollarzeichen in den augen zu spielen............


----------



## Egika (16. Januar 2009)

ja, AMP und GD sind doch erprobtermaßen top Produkte!

Warum gebt Ihr Euch mit was anderem ab?

Gruß,
Egika


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. Januar 2009)

naja, preis und optik sag ich da nur. meine übergangslösung bis zur syntace ist die I900, mehr muss sie nicht können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (16. Januar 2009)

zeig mir wo ich ne 5" amp als deutscher kaufen kann ich ich mache es


----------



## Machiavelli (16. Januar 2009)

Zu den Kerben kann ich was sagen, bzw. habe da eine Vermutung:

Hatte die Stütze ja schon mal auseinandergenommen und etwas getunt um sie leichtgängiger zu bekommen.
Im Standrohr (das mit den Kerben im oberen Bild) sind im unteren Teil, der nicht sichtbar ist, drei längs veraufende Rillen in denen lose jeweils etwa 10 Kugellagerkugeln liegen, die für das auf und Abgleiten zuständig sind.

Ich vermute, dass die Kerben aus dem obrigen Foto daher rühren, dass einzelne Kugellagerkugeln bei manchen Arten von seitlicher Belastung aus Ihren Führungen springen und die Stütze verkratzen können.

Edit:

Zu dem ganzen Gemaule über die Stütze:
Das Teil kostet 130,- und funktioniert (zumindest wenn etwas getunt) butterweich und problemlos. Einzig die Klemmung ist verbesserungswürdig. Im Moment kenne ich beim besten Willen keine Alternative, die mehr könnte. Alle anderen Variostützen haben einen viel zu kleinen Verstellbereich, kosten ein vielfaches und haben, siehe z.B. Joplin, auch ihre Macken.


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. Januar 2009)

genau so etwas in der art hab ich befürchtet.


----------



## MatschMeister (16. Januar 2009)

die idee mit den losen kugeln ist nicht schlecht.  sicherlich eine möglichkeit  oder es sind massabweichungen in der stütze. so dass die wälzkörper  sich zu schnell einlaufen und es diese riefen gibt.     

MatschMeister


----------



## el martn (16. Januar 2009)

timtim schrieb:


>



was macht da der Schlauch in der Sattelstrebenklemmung?

Hab ich da was verpaßt?

el martn


----------



## timtim (16. Januar 2009)

genau ,das wird das nächste problem !
 nach jeder tour ist der sattel verschoben weil die klemmung nicht mehr hält .
mit den vier gummiringen auf den klemmbacken geht es jetzt erstmal.........


----------



## biker-wug (16. Januar 2009)

Also mit der Klemmung hatte ich bei der I900 noch keine Probleme, dass kenn ich nur von der Speedball!!


----------



## timtim (16. Januar 2009)

meine vermutung ist das die kugeln selbst diese kratzer verursachen weil einfach die beschichtung des standrohres nicht hart genug ist .schaut euch den linearen,gleichmäßigen verlauf der spuren an.............


----------



## Deleted 83484 (16. Januar 2009)

oder die oberen Kugeln rollen nicht sondern rutschen....und somit können sie kratzen....Da es ein sehr gleichmässiger Abstand ist...schliesse ich mal Dreck o.ä. aus.....


----------



## monkey10 (17. Januar 2009)

timtim schrieb:


> scheint mit nagellack beschichtet zu sein



die kratzer sind genau auf der gleichen stelle wie bei meiner KS i-900-R. nur nicht über das gesamte tauchrohr, sondern ganz unten etwa 5-7mm lang.

interessant zu wissen, dass auch "zufällig" andere KS diese kratzer aufweisen. auch die theorie mit den kugeln klingt vernünftig. habe sie nach einem defekt eingeschickt und bekomme meine sattelstütze nach 8 wochen wartezeit endlich in den nächsten tagen. bin schon gespannt auf den zustand (ob sie wirklich ausgetauscht worden ist). kann nur hoffen, dass sich das ganze nach ein paar ausfahrten wiederholt.

gibts vorschläge, was man prophylaktisch machen könnte um das zu vermeiden? könnte feuchtigkeit eine rolle spielen? sollte ich auch das tauchrohr mit einem schlauch o.ä. abdecken...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sasch12 (17. Januar 2009)

Dirtrace schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ist wohl vorerst nicht geplant, ich denke aber, das der Importeur diese bei entsprechender Nachfrage ins Programm nehmen wird.
> 
> Cheers



Dank Dir für die Antwort, da kann ich ja erstmal nur abwarten und hoffen 
grüsse sasch


----------



## GS-Fahrer (17. Januar 2009)

Egika schrieb:


> ja, AMP und GD sind doch erprobtermaßen top Produkte!
> 
> Warum gebt Ihr Euch mit was anderem ab?
> 
> ...



Verstehe ich auch nicht, schon gar nicht würde ich so'n Teil made in China kaufen, wäre mir viel zu unsicher. Wenn man diesen Thread hier gelesen hat sollte eigentlich klar sein, daß die Teile ohne Schutz - bisher - noch nix taugen. Oder man nimmt sie nach einer Woche auseinander, reinigt und fettet wieder alles. Nee, danke, ich fahre lieber


----------



## decolocsta (17. Januar 2009)

hab bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Pittus (17. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch nicht, schon gar nicht würde ich so'n Teil* made in China *kaufen, wäre mir viel zu unsicher. Wenn man diesen Thread hier gelesen hat sollte eigentlich klar sein, daß die Teile ohne Schutz - bisher - noch nix taugen. Oder man nimmt sie nach einer Woche auseinander, reinigt und fettet wieder alles. Nee, danke, ich fahre lieber



Na, da mußte aber beim einkaufen extrem aufpassen  
Meine KS funktioniert noch 1a, wird aber garantiert nicht so viel beansprucht wie die von Tim² und die zweite Klemme klemmt sogar.

Pitt

PS: Bei mir kommt z.b. kein Ami Schrott ala Kranker Bruder mehr ans Rad bei meinen 5050 XX sind in 1 Jahr zwei Nadellager in Ar... trotz Wartung und die Joplin  hat ein paar gute Lieder gemacht , aber Alt ist die auch nicht geworden "Nomen est omen"


----------



## Calli Potter (17. Januar 2009)

Ich bin immer noch am warten bis meine endlich kommt!! Hoffe das Teil wird die nächsten Tage endlich mal kommen!!!


----------



## crasher1973 (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

endlich kann ich mich auch zu dem Kreid der stolze Besitzer einer automatischen Sattelstüze zählen  Letzte Woche ist endlich das Paket aus Amiland mit meiner Gravity Dropper gekommen. 





Leider bin ich noch nicht zu 100% von ihr überzeugt. Zum einen hat sie doch, wenn auch nur minimales, Spiel um die Hochachse. Zum anderen, ist es die Sattelklemmung. Leider bekomme ich nur mit großer Mühe und dem Einsatz des Dremels den Sattel in eine waagerechte Position eingestellt.  





Hattet Ihr auch mit Ähnlichen Problemen zu kämpfen?


Aber das Wichtigste zum Schluss -  die Verstellung funktioniert selbst bei Temperaturen von unter 0°C und viel Feuchtigkeit völlig problemlos. 

Stephan


----------



## GS-Fahrer (17. Januar 2009)

crasher1973 schrieb:


> Leider bin ich noch nicht zu 100% von ihr überzeugt. Zum einen hat sie doch, wenn auch nur minimales, Spiel um die Hochachse. Zum anderen, ist es die Sattelklemmung. Leider bekomme ich nur mit großer Mühe und dem Einsatz des Dremels den Sattel in eine waagerechte Position eingestellt.
> 
> Hattet Ihr auch mit Ähnlichen Problemen zu kämpfen?
> 
> Stephan



Bei mir ist es auch relativ knapp, geht aber noch. Eventuell hilft ein Austausch der Schrauben: die vordere etwas kürzer, die hintere etwas länger. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, müßte sich dann die Neigung noch ein wenig weiter verstellen lassen.
Spiel kann ich bei mir keines feststellen, bist Du Dir sicher, daß es nicht etwas anderes ist?

PS: ich sehe gerade, Du hast die Turbo. Jedenfalls was das Höhenspiel betrifft, kann ich da nichts zu sagen, da ich die Classic habe.


----------



## Znarf (18. Januar 2009)

Ich nehme mal an, es hat noch keiner eine i950?

Scheint ja mittlerweile tatsächlich lieferbar zu sein.
Ist ein wenig teurer als die 900, aber sieht wesentlich besser aus und hat kein Setback.

Werde mir wohl eine gönnen/müssen.

Über einen Erfahrungsbericht von nem ganz schnellen, freuen wir alle uns natürlich trotzdem.


Grüße Znarf


----------



## Egika (18. Januar 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> zeig mir wo ich ne 5" amp als deutscher kaufen kann ich ich mache es



Naja, die Frage ist doch: Lieber eine 5"-Stütze, die bei bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch Kratzer am Standrohr aufweist und den Sattel nicht fest klemmt oder vielleicht lieber eine der 4" Stützen, die als spiel- und fehlerfrei bekannt sind...

Also ich verzichte liebend gerne auf 2,5cm Hub und hab dafür ein Sorglos-Teil am Rad.

Gruß,
Egika


P.S.: Die Amis sind zwar nicht gerade berühmt als Hersteller langlebiger Mechanikkomponenten, aber ich denke, die Pauschalisierung von CB-Pedalen auf Sattelstützen völlig anderer Firmen entbehrt dann doch jeglicher Grundlage.

P.P.S.: Meine CB Candy SL und TI arbeiten an meinen Rädern auch schon mehrere Jahre wartungsfrei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtrace (18. Januar 2009)

Znarf schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, es hat noch keiner eine i950?
> 
> Scheint ja mittlerweile tatsächlich lieferbar zu sein.
> Ist ein wenig teurer als die 900, aber sieht wesentlich besser aus und hat kein Setback.
> ...




Ist leider immer noch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Frog (18. Januar 2009)

Dirtrace schrieb:


> Ist leider immer noch nicht lieferbar.



wie schafft dass denn der Jörg:

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...oehenverstellbare_Sattelstuetze_30-9_-_400_mm


----------



## lakekeman (18. Januar 2009)

@Egika
darum ging es mir nicht, das Problem ist dass die Firma nicht an Ausländer verkauft


----------



## sms (18. Januar 2009)

crasher1973 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> .... Zum anderen, ist es die Sattelklemmung. Leider bekomme ich nur mit großer Mühe und dem Einsatz des Dremels den Sattel in eine waagerechte Position eingestellt.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sage es dir nur ungern, aber du hast das Teil einfach falsch zusammen gebaut.
Der Teil mit dem Nut gehört nach vorne.
(also sowohl der Bolzen unten als auch die Klemmschale oben)
Dann passt alles auch ohne dremeln.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. Januar 2009)

crasher1973 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> endlich kann ich mich auch zu dem Kreid der stolze Besitzer einer automatischen Sattelstüze zählen  Letzte Woche ist endlich das Paket aus Amiland mit meiner Gravity Dropper gekommen.
> 
> ...




Ich denke mal das es in Deinem Fall an dem Sitzrohrwinkel liegt.


----------



## Egika (18. Januar 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> @Egika
> darum ging es mir nicht, das Problem ist dass die Firma nicht an Ausländer verkauft



Die GD gibt es international zu bestellen und auch bei uns z.B. über Chainreactioncycles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crasher1973 (18. Januar 2009)

Dank einer etwas längeren Schraube hinten und ein paar Unterlegscheiben vorne passt es jetzt auch mit dem Verstellbereich. 



sms schrieb:


> Ich sage es dir nur ungern, aber du hast das Teil einfach falsch zusammen gebaut.
> Der Teil mit dem Nut gehört nach vorne.
> (also sowohl der Bolzen unten als auch die Klemmschale oben)
> Dann passt alles auch ohne dremeln.



Auf die Idee war ich auch schon vor dem Dremel-Einsatz gekommen und habe alle Montagevarianten ausprobiert. Aber wie Grunzi schon gesagt hat ist es bei mir Sitzrohrwinkel bedingt, dass ich einen "extremen" Winkel brauche. Aber jetzt scheine ich wohl eine Lösung gefunden zu haben. 

Stephan


----------



## crasher1973 (18. Januar 2009)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Thema "falsche Montage"

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/1394/kw/Gravity_Dropper_Remote_hoehenverstellbare_Sattelstuetze_Lenkerfernbedienung

Anscheinend ist meine Montagerichtung doch nicht so falsch


----------



## GS-Fahrer (18. Januar 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Ich sage es dir nur ungern, aber du hast das Teil einfach falsch zusammen gebaut.
> Der Teil mit dem Nut gehört nach vorne.
> (also sowohl der Bolzen unten als auch die Klemmschale oben)
> Dann passt alles auch ohne dremeln.



Hast Du die Stütze schon mal in der Hand gehabt?
1. Die ist fertig zusammengebaut!
2. Laut Anleitung ist die Einbaurichtung egal!


----------



## monkey10 (18. Januar 2009)

so.. hab jetzt endlich meine *Kindshock i-900-R *wieder zurückbekommen. Ob sie ausgetauscht worden ist od. die defekten Teile ersetzt kann ich nicht sagen. Hatte sie ja nur 6 x im Einsatz. Daher kaum Gebrauchsspuren, außer die Kratzer am Tauchrohr. Und dieses ist ersetzt worden...

Hab mir jetzt über Winter einen einfachen Schutz aus einem Schlauch gebastelt. Ähnlich dem unten abgebildeten von kinschmann:



kinschman schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...den Schlitz hab ich einfach weggelassen. Dadurch schaut das Ganze bei mir sehr dicht aus. Müsste aber jedesmal das Ganze runterschneiden (der Schlauch geht sehr mühsam rauf/runter) um die Stütze zu warten (bzw. zu schmieren). Aber ist das jetzt überhaupt notwendig? Wie macht ihr das? Gibt ja doch einige, die sich auch im Winter mit so einer Stütze hinauswagen...

Eine andere Frage hab ich auch noch an alle Kindshock-Benutzer. Läßt sich bei euch die Stütze auch *nur mit viel Kraft absenken*? Ist händisch am Montageständer nur sehr schwer möglich - aber im Sitzen mit eigenen Körpergewicht kein Problem...

Da ich niemanden in meiner Umgebung mit dieser Variosattelstütze kenne, frage ich mich, ob das normal ist


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Januar 2009)

ja, ist bei mir auch so, stört aber nicht.


----------



## biker-wug (18. Januar 2009)

Bei mir auch so, fahre die Stütze auch immer Winter, ehrlich gesagt ohne Schutz!! Hoffe meine hält, fahr sie jetzt mittlerweilen seid ca. September, sag mal im Schnitt ein bis zwei Mal die Woche!!

Bin noch immer begeistert!!


----------



## sms (18. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Hast Du die Stütze schon mal in der Hand gehabt?
> 1. Die ist fertig zusammengebaut!
> 2. Laut Anleitung ist die Einbaurichtung egal!


Ja habe ich. (siehe Pitch in meiner Galerie)
Und bei mir war die GD nicht fertig zusammengebaut (zumindest nicht die Schrauben und die Sattelaufnahme)


----------



## GS-Fahrer (18. Januar 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Ja habe ich. (siehe Pitch in meiner Galerie)
> Und bei mir war die GD nicht fertig zusammengebaut (zumindest nicht die Schrauben und die Sattelaufnahme)



Dann haben die von GD wahrscheinlich was geändert, meine war nämlich komplett zusammengebaut.


----------



## crasher1973 (18. Januar 2009)

Meine Turbo war auch zusammengebaut geliefert worden. Auch in der Anleitung ist der Schlitz nach hinten angeordnet.




Grüße
Stephan


----------



## GS-Fahrer (18. Januar 2009)

Hier mal eine Kopie aus der Anleitung:

3. Insert GravityDropper post into bike. Just estimate a seat height and tighten bolt slightly. The post can be positioned with unit facing forward or backward.

Folglich dürfte es auch wurscht sein, wo sich der Schlitz befindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (18. Januar 2009)

puh- jetzt habe ich mich fast eine stunde durch den thread hier gekämpft...

sehe ich das richtig, dass die amp und die gravity dropper bis jetzt die sind, die am wenigsten probleme machen?

die gd hat ja sq-lab im vertrieb, müsste mein händler besorgen können.
für amp gibt es aber keinen importeur, oder?

danke

alex


----------



## GS-Fahrer (18. Januar 2009)

xalex schrieb:


> puh- jetzt habe ich mich fast eine stunde durch den thread hier gekämpft...
> 
> sehe ich das richtig, dass die amp und die gravity dropper bis jetzt die sind, die am wenigsten probleme machen?
> 
> ...



Das mit den weniger Problemen sehe ich auch so Die GD würde ich in den USA bestellen, da dort mehr Varianten und die mit den 3 Stufen erhältlich sind, außerdem günstiger als in Deutschland.
Die AMP  bekommst Du nicht von hier, wenn Du einen Bekannten in den USA hast, könnte der Dir eine zusenden.


----------



## xalex (19. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Das mit den weniger Problemen sehe ich auch so Die GD würde ich in den USA bestellen, da dort mehr Varianten und die mit den 3 Stufen erhältlich sind, außerdem günstiger als in Deutschland.
> Die AMP  bekommst Du nicht von hier, wenn Du einen Bekannten in den USA hast, könnte der Dir eine zusenden.



hab leider keinen bekannten in usa.

bei chainreactioncycles habe ich sie jetzt auch günstig gesehen, dann wär ja auch der zoll nicht dabei..

was ich nicht finde oder überlesen habe ist der unterschied zwischen der classic und der turbo. kann mir jemand schnell auf die sprünge helfen?


----------



## Egika (19. Januar 2009)

Classic hat die Magnetauslösung, bei der man zum Wiederhochstellen den Sattel kurz belasten muß.
Turbo hat eine mechanische Lösung, die wie die AMP von selbst hochkommt.

Kleine Gewichtsunterschiede gibt's glaube ich auch noch...

Gruß,
Egika


----------



## sms (19. Januar 2009)

xalex schrieb:


> hab leider keinen bekannten in usa.
> 
> bei chainreactioncycles habe ich sie jetzt auch günstig gesehen, dann wär ja auch der zoll nicht dabei..
> 
> was ich nicht finde oder überlesen habe ist der unterschied zwischen der classic und der turbo. kann mir jemand schnell auf die sprünge helfen?


Du kannst die GD direkt bei Gravitydropper bestellen.
http://www.gravitydropper.com/wherephone.html
Nach heutigen Kurs würde die Turbo dort 226 Euro + Zoll kosten.
Die passenden Hülsen fürs Sattelrohr gibt es kostenlos dazu.


----------



## xalex (19. Januar 2009)

danke für die infos!


----------



## biker-wug (19. Januar 2009)

Nochmal die Frage an die I900 Fahrer. Hat die einer ein bisserl weiter draußen, wie zur Minimum Markierung???

Hätte mich zwecks einem 2.Bike interessiert!


----------



## GS-Fahrer (20. Januar 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Du kannst die GD direkt bei Gravitydropper bestellen.
> http://www.gravitydropper.com/wherephone.html
> Nach heutigen Kurs würde die Turbo dort 226 Euro + Zoll kosten.
> Die passenden Hülsen fürs Sattelrohr gibt es kostenlos dazu.



Was, so hoch steht der Dollar. Ich habe noch umgerechnet 180 zzgl. Zoll bezahlt!


----------



## GS-Fahrer (20. Januar 2009)

xalex schrieb:


> hab leider keinen bekannten in usa.
> 
> bei chainreactioncycles habe ich sie jetzt auch günstig gesehen, dann wär ja auch der zoll nicht dabei..
> 
> was ich nicht finde oder überlesen habe ist der unterschied zwischen der classic und der turbo. kann mir jemand schnell auf die sprünge helfen?



Die Turbo hat außerdem die "seltsame" Zugführung: kommt im 90°-Winkel zum Sattelrohr raus, während die der Classic parallel nach unten zum Sattelrohr verläuft - kann man gut auf der HP von GD sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (24. Januar 2009)

Habe jetzt meine *Kinkshock i-900-R* getestet nachdem ich sie vor 2 Monaten nach einem Defekt eingeschickt hatte.

Mein Eindruck:
- nach der Reklamation extreme Wartezeit bis die Variosattelstütze wieder da war 
- Montage etwas fummelig mit winzigen Imbuss-Schlüsselchen. Hab mir sogar meinen 2mm-Imbuss am Multitool dabei zerstört 
- neu oder repariert? Kann ich nicht sagen. Wirkt und funktioniert jedenfalls wie eine neue 
- gar kein seitliches Spiel mehr (war aber vorher auch nur marginal) 
- Funktion wurde bei widrigsten Bedingen getestet, geht etwas schwergängig (was laut anderer user normal ist) aber reibungslos 

Hab mir aus einem Schlauch einen Schutz gebastelt. Der war wirklich notwendig...










...trotzdem blieb mir Ausbau & Reinigung der Stütze nicht erspart. Das feucht schlammige Spritzwasser ist vom Hinterreifen unter den Sattel gepritzt und dann in den Schlauch geronnen. Man müsste also das ganze oben abdichten. Wär auch zu einfach gewesen...

Gibts wirklich Leute, die mit ihrer Variostütze solche Schlammschlachten ohne Schutz bestreiten?


----------



## GS-Fahrer (24. Januar 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ...trotzdem blieb mir Ausbau & Reinigung der Stütze nicht erspart. Das feucht schlammige Spritzwasser ist vom Hinterreifen unter den Sattel gepritzt und dann in den Schlauch geronnen. Man müsste also das ganze oben abdichten. Wär auch zu einfach gewesen...



Festzurren mit Kabelbinder reicht nicht zum Abdichten? Evtl. vorher einen Streifen Moosgummi o.ä. drunter kleben, Schlauch drüberziehen und mit Kabelbinder festzurren, sollte dann eigentlich dicht sein.


----------



## timtim (24. Januar 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Gibts wirklich Leute, die mit ihrer Variostütze solche Schlammschlachten ohne Schutz bestreiten?



steht eigentlich in deiner bedienungsanleitung das du die stütze vor schlamm schützen musst ?
dann vergess bitte nicht bei der nächsten schlammfahrt die standrohre deiner gabel und die lauffläche deines dämpfers dementsprechend vorzubereiten................

achso ,
kette und schaltwerk mögen übrigens schlamm auch garnicht.......


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. Januar 2009)

richtig. wenn die stütze das bisschen dreck nicht aushält, dann wird sie eben so oft auf garantie getauscht bzw. repariert, bis es passt. sonst kann ich sie ja gleich am rennrad montieren...


----------



## Calli Potter (25. Januar 2009)

Außerdem wenn ja Schlamm drauf ist dann schmiert das auch besser  naja, ich draf nichts sagen, ich hatte auch für ein paar Stunden eine gehabt und kam leider nicht zum testen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte!!!

Aber normal sollte das die Stütze ja aushalten, die ist ja nicht für Schönwetterfahrer gemacht worden oder???!!!


----------



## decolocsta (25. Januar 2009)

Wie ist das Wette so in China?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (25. Januar 2009)

Kommt drauf an in welchem Teil von China.

Gings hir nich um Sattelstützen?


----------



## biker-wug (25. Januar 2009)

Hier geht es um Sattelstützen, und ich kann nur sagen, fahr auch bei jedem WEtter, wenn es die Zeit zuläßt, und hab noch nie die Sattelstütze geschützt, weder die KS noch früher die Maverick!!

Einfach danach sauber machen, und hier und da mal zerlegen, soweit man sie zerlegen kann, und dann hoffen, dass es paßt!!

Ciao


----------



## el saltamontes (25. Januar 2009)

hat jemand von euch mal schon diese probiert?

rase

im us-forum sind ein paar im umlauf - vielleicht gibts aber hier jemanden, der auch mit dem versand nach d/a erfahrung hat.

klick

400 steine sind halt für eine sattelstütze nicht wenig


----------



## Znarf (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
hab mich bzgl. der Rase Stütze mal schlau gemacht, schwirren ein paar Ami-Forum-User-Tests rum.

+hat sehr viel Verstellweg (ist fraglich ob man so viel überhaupt braucht)

~ist eine mechanische Lösung, nicht hydraulisch

-hat nen hohen Widerstand wenn man auf dem Sattel sitzt beim Verstellen, scheint nicht so richtig ne Buchse oder n Lager zu geben, die Stütze hat dann lauter Löcher, in die ein Pin reinklickt, für die jeweilige Position

-wegen der beschriebenen Befestigung über den Pin hat die Stütze wohl etwas Spiel in alle Richtungen




Das sind jetzt aber alles Informationen aus zweiter Hand, haben sich aber ganz plausibel gelesen.
Die Stütze sieht auch eher so aus, als ob sie aus herkömmlichen Teilen einigermaßen zusammengebastelt ist. Muss ja aber nicht schlecht sein.

Grüße 
Znarf


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Januar 2009)

Ich sehe and der Rase 2 grosse Schwachpunkte: 
Die Arretierung über die Pin *muss *im Laufe Zeit ausschlagen, da die Stütze ausschliesslich über diese "Bauernpassung" fixiert wird.

Die Einstecktiefe des äusseren Rohrs kommt mir verdammt kurz vor. Sind das 10 cm? Damit fällt das Ding für viele Rahmen, die ein weit über das Oberrohr hinausgehende Sattelrohr haben flach. die Sattelstütze soll eigendlich immer mindestes bis zum Oberrohr ins Sattelrohr hineinreichen.


----------



## sluette (27. Januar 2009)

in den videos auf der demo seite von rase kann man eine arretierung mittels löchern nicht wirklich erkennen. allerdings ist in dem unteren video bei ca. sec29 ein deutliches axiales spiel erkennbar. naja, 400$ finde ich eh ein bischen viel. da werde ich meine i900 erstmal bis zum bitteren ende quälen...


----------



## firefix (28. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mal das Lager aus der Kindshock gezogen. Ist wohl eine Art Rollenfreilauf. Bloss das die eine Haelfte der Rollen das verdrehen der Stuetze/Sattel in die eine Richtung sperrren und der Rest die andere Richtung. Somit druecken diese Rollen beim drehen des Sattel immer auf die Stuetze was wohl zu diesen Riffen fuhrt. Geile Konstruktion!


----------



## timtim (29. Januar 2009)

meinst du in etwa so ?*

Klemmrollenfreiläufe*





1. Außenring
       2. Klemmrolle
       3. Führungsscheibe
       4. Innenring
       5. Angefederter Druckbolzen
 
Einzeln angefederte Klemmrollen bewirken einen 
ständigen Kontakt zwischen         Freilaufinnen- und 
-außenring, um bei Drehung eine sofortige 
Drehmomentübertragung zu          gewährleisten.




Diese robuste, vielseitige Bauart kann als Überholkupplung,      Schaltfreilauf oder Rücklaufsperre eingesetzt werden. Wir weisen darauf hin, daß die      größtmögliche Überholdrehzahl erreicht wird, wenn der Außenring überholt. Wir      empfehlen diese Ausführung für hohe Schaltgenauigkeit. Wird größtmögliche Genauigkeit      verlangt, muß die stärkere Anfederung Typ "V" vorgesehen werden. Für höchste      Genauigkeit ohne Fehleraddition ist die Eintourenkupplung BAT zu verwenden.


----------



## Okolov (29. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre seit September die Gravity Dropper.
Zuerst an einem Kona, dann am Pitch Pro.

Finde die Sache trotz nur ca. 7cm super. Ich fahre viel Trails und finde es sehr angenehm, während einer Tour öfters verstellen zu können, ohne abzusteigen. Die 7cm sind genau der Bereich, in dem ich früher manuell verstellt habe.
Mir gibt das Ding bei Abfahrten mehr Sicherheit und besseren "Flow".
Nachteil: Ich bin 2m groß und beim Pitch ist die Sattelstütze schon über der min. Markierung draußen. Aber nur ca. 1,5cm, so viel Sicherheit muss reingerechnet sein. Ich wiege ja keine 130kg.

Gruß,
Mathias


----------



## firefix (29. Januar 2009)

timtim schrieb:


> meinst du in etwa so ?*
> 
> Klemmrollenfreiläufe*
> 
> ...




genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwild (7. Februar 2009)

Dieser Thread ist ja jetzt schon ziemlich alt, und von der aktuellen Entwicklung wahrscheinlich teilweise überholt.

Was ist denn derzeit für Neukäufer an interessanten Systemen auf dem Markt?

Vielleicht gibt es auch ein paar positive neuere Praxisberichte.

Ich kenne nämlich inzwischen so einige Beiker, die sich im letzten Jahr für z.T. über 200 so ein Teil geholt haben, aber doch nie damit fahren. Auf Nachfrage heißt es dann in der Art "Im Prinzip okay, aber (wackeln, Verschleiß, schwer)".

In irgendeiner Bikebravo vom letzten Sommer war auch ein Test, aber so richtig überzeugt hat mich das nicht.

Danke für ein paar Tipps


----------



## Calli Potter (7. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe an meinem Bike die  Kind Shock I 900 Remote drauf und ich habe sie z.Z leider erst in der Werkstatt testen können. Vom Prinzip her ist das Teil einfach aufgebaut und die Installation ist auch leicht wenn man es schon 2 mal gemacht hat 

Wie das Teil nun in freier Wildbahn so ist kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, aber ich hoffe das ich es die nächsten tage mal richtig lange testen kann!!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Februar 2009)

Da ist in letzter Zeit nix neues dazugekommen.
Es gibt:
Gravety Dropper von Kimir Seatpost
Joplin oder Joplin R von den Kranken Brüdern
I900 bzw I950 von Kind Shock
Command Post von Specialized
Levitation von Fahrbar
RASE von RASE Seatpost

Von der Specialized Stütze hab ich bisher ausser dem Test in der Bike noch nichts gehört oder gelesen.
Die Levitation ist mehr so eine moderne Form der Sattelstützenfeder aus den 90ern.
Von der RASE gibts nicht viel mehr als das Video auf der HP.
Die anderen kranken alle noch mehr oder weniger an Ihren Kinderkrankheiten. Probleme mir der Sattelfixierung, Spiel in den Führungen, etc,

Von Syntace wurde auf der Eurobike eine sehr vielversprechende Stütze vorgestellt. Da Syntace aber erst Produkte auf den Markt bringt, wenn sie ihren sehr hohen Qualitätsansprüchen genügen, bekommt man dort auch noch keine Aussage zur Markeinführung.

Vom System her fand ich diese Stütze aber bisher noch am überzeugensten. (grosser Verstellbereich, Klemmung am Sattelrohr, Einstellmöglichkeit des Hubs, Remote vom Lenker). Warten wir ab bis sie etwas zur Stütze herauslassen.


----------



## timtim (7. Februar 2009)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist ja jetzt schon ziemlich alt, und von der aktuellen Entwicklung wahrscheinlich teilweise überholt.
> 
> Was ist denn derzeit für Neukäufer an interessanten Systemen auf dem Markt?
> 
> ...



ich testete bereits eine CB Joplin R und fahre momentan eine Kindshock KS 900R .leider kann ich keine von beiden empfehlen .bei *ständiger benutzung* stellt sich schnell eine ernüchterung beim biker ein .nicht richtig durchkonstruiert ,zu viele mängel ,einfach nur ärgerlich!
die Joplin funktioniert zum beispiel bei regen einfach nicht mehr ,
die kindshock ist billigster chinamüll ,so krass muß ich das mal sagen,als erstes bricht der fernbedienhebel ,danach biegt sich die sattelhalterung auf so das man diesen nicht mehr richtig fest bekommt und währenddessen zerstören die kugeln der führung die beschichtung des standrohres .also besser nicht absenken ,dann bleibt es bei den ersten beiden mängeln........


"(wackeln, Verschleiß, schwer)" ,das bringt es wohl im wesentlichen auf den punkt.

dabei bleibt es wohl erst einmal .
obwohl , es gibt sicherlich auch biker die mit anderen produkten hoffentlich erfreulichere erfahrungen gemacht haben !?

gruß tim²


----------



## el martn (7. Februar 2009)

timtim schrieb:


> die kindshock ist billigster chinamüll ,so krass muß ich das mal sagen,als erstes bricht der fernbedienhebel ,danach biegt sich die sattelhalterung auf so das man diesen nicht mehr richtig fest bekommt und währenddessen zerstören die kugeln der führung die beschichtung des standrohres .also besser nicht absenken ,dann bleibt es bei den ersten beiden mängeln........



Also ich widerspreche nur ungern.
Aber meine KS i900 ist ein halbes Jahr täglich im Gebrauch. 
Völlig ohne Probleme!

Gruß
martn


----------



## timtim (7. Februar 2009)

du glücklicher !
ausnahmen bestätigen die regel .in meinem umfeld ist eher meine erfahrung die regel...

trotzdem viel spaß


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2009)

wie auch schon erwähnt, meine KS macht auch keine Zicken.


----------



## checkb (7. Februar 2009)

@TimTim

Ick glaube du bist zu doof.  Leider geht es für den richtigen Flow im nicht mehr ohne. 

checkb

Meine Defektliste bei der KS: 

2 x gebrochener R-Hebel und zerkratze Beschichtung.


----------



## timtim (7. Februar 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> @TimTim
> 
> Ick glaube du bist zu doof.



yes , du hast recht , aber der fricken verzeiht kein schlechtes material .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mät__ (7. Februar 2009)

timtim schrieb:


> die Joplin funktioniert zum beispiel bei regen einfach nicht mehr ,



Sorry, da muss ich wiedersprechen! 

Meine CB Joplin R tut seit 12 Monaten ohne Probleme ihren Dienst. 
Die hat schon einen Alpencross und etliche Regen/Schlamm/Dreckfahrten hinter sich. Ab -10°C ist sie etwas schwergängig, aber so oft fahr ich bei solchen Temperaturen auch nicht. 

SCHLECHT
Der einzige wirkliche Nachteil ist, dass die Stütze nach oben kommt, wenn man im abgesenkten Zustand daran zieht. Dann kommt Luft ins System, die man, so wie im Manual beschrieben, durch mehrmaliges auf und ab bei gedrücktem Hebel wieder auspumpen muss.

GUT
Gleich am Anfang hab ich den Druck in der Luftkammer erhöht, sodass die Stütze zackiger rauskommt. Seitdem hab ich sie einmal gewartet, die Führung neu gefettet und die Luftkammer neu befüllt. Aber solche Kleicharbeiten werden mit anderen beweglichen Teilen ja auch gemacht -> Sehe ich nicht als Nachteil!
Das seitliche Spiel ist zwar deutlich vorhanden, man kann sich aber einbilden, dass das wirklich stört. Mich störts nicht!
Mich hat die Stütze damals nur 150 ökken gekostet!

FAZIT 
besser als KS (Qualität), Specialschaiced (Preis) und Gravity Dropper (Faltenbelag??? brrr)

Grüße
mät

PS:
Das Problem bei solchen Sachen ist meiner Meinung nach eher folgendes: 
Die Leute, die Probleme mit ihren Teilen haben, tummeln sich hier im Forum und schimpfen wie die Spatzen über ihren gekauften Sondermüll (MZ 55 um nur mal ein Beispiel zu nennen)
Die Leute, die keine Problem haben, werden sich auch nicht beschweren!
Das der Teilekauf dabei zum Glücksspiel wird, ob man jetzt ein funktionierendes oder schrottreifes Exemplar erwischt, ist natürlich trotzdem ein Unding!!!


----------



## timtim (7. Februar 2009)

mät schrieb:


> Das der Teilekauf dabei zum Glücksspiel wird, ob man jetzt ein funktionierendes oder schrottreifes Exemplar erwischt, ist natürlich trotzdem ein Unding!!!



ohne worte ............darum gehts !

tim²


----------



## Azrael2011 (7. Februar 2009)

hmm,..was mich interessieren würde,ich trage mein rad immer mit dem sattel auf der schulter.
abgesehen davon das sich die teile dann verstellen mit dem hebelchen,..kann sich das auf die stütze nachteilig auswirken in irgendeiner weise?,..hängen  ja dann doch paar kilos dran.

das würde mich mal interessieren,leider habe ich derzeit keinen urlaub und kann mir da nicht jeden der über 1000 postings durchlesen,beim querlesen habe ich leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## Calli Potter (8. Februar 2009)

Ist doch fast das gleiche wie wenn das Bike an einen Sessellift dran gehangen wird. Das hat hier irgendwo mal gestanden, weis aber selber nimmer wie die Antwort war. Glaube aber die Sattelstütze sollte sowas aushalten!!


----------



## joscho (8. Februar 2009)

mät schrieb:


> Das der Teilekauf dabei zum Glücksspiel wird, ob man jetzt ein funktionierendes oder schrottreifes Exemplar erwischt, ist natürlich trotzdem ein Unding!!!



Mountainbiker sind schon ein komisches Volk. Zahlen eine Menge Geld für die Komponenten und sind schon froh wenn es halbwegs funktioniert  
Meine KS, bisher wenig im Einsatz, hat Spiel, die Klemmung hat schon mal versagt (nun mit brutaler Gewalt angezogen) und lüpt nicht so richtig geschmeidig - aber missen möchte ich sie nicht mehr


----------



## monkey10 (8. Februar 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Meine Defektliste bei der KS:
> 
> 2 x gebrochener R-Hebel und zerkratze Beschichtung.



Was mich interessieren würde: 

- Jedesmal kostenloser Ersatz bzw. Reperatur?
- Wie lang hat´s jeweils gedauert vom Einschicken bis zur Rückgabe?

Danke 

PS: Die Frage darf auch von anderen Kindshock-Usern beantwortet werden, die ebenfalls ihre Variosattelstütze wegen eines Defekts eingeschickt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (8. Februar 2009)

wir haben umgerüstet auf rock shox poploc hebel .


----------



## el saltamontes (8. Februar 2009)

muss hier mal wieder was anbringen:

klick mich hart!


kennt das teil wer? ich weiß, relativ unwahrscheinlich, da versand nur innerhalb us of a und canada, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand einen onkel oder tante?

schaut, denke ich viel versprechend aus, vor allem die optik is wesentlich besser als bei ks, gd und all dem zeug, weil schlichter (ist jetzt nur mm, weil ich da einfach drauf steh)

gut sieht auch die rase aus (hab ich hier schon mal gepostet) aber die kostet schon fast das doppelte...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> muss hier mal wieder was anbringen:
> 
> klick mich hart!
> 
> ...



Die kann man von Tschörmäni aus net beziehen.
Wäre von der Art her die beste von allen die zur Zeit auf dem Markt zu haben sind.
Gibts ja mittlerweil schon in der 5" Variante.
Werd ich demnächst wahrscheinlich auch mal Life in den Händen halten können und testen können, also die 5" Variante.
Werde dann natürlich meinen Eindruck davon kundtuen

G.


----------



## Freaky-D (8. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe Syntace kommt jetzt mal innen Tee!
Meine Entscheidung steht jetzt nÃ¤mlich. Ich warte mit na verstellbaren StÃ¼tze bis die Syntace rasu ist und lasst sie 400Tâ¬uros kosten! Zum einen ist ja noch Zeit zum sparen und ich glaub das Geld wird sie allemal wert sein!


----------



## Egika (8. Februar 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> muss hier mal wieder was anbringen:
> 
> klick mich hart!
> 
> ...


Ja, und ich habe genau in diesem Thread hier auch ein paar lobende Worte für dieses Teil geschrieben.
Guck einfach mal ein paar Seiten weiter vorne.
Es ist in meinen Augen neben der Gravity Dropper DIE problemlos funktionierende Stütze überhaupt.
Einfach genial.

Leider gibt es in D keinen Importeur für die Dinger, so daß man sich Verwandter oder Freunde in den USA bedienen muß, um dranzukommen.

Gruß,
Egika


----------



## ibislover (8. Februar 2009)

davor habe ich ebenfalls mehrfach lobende worte geposted.
14 monate und noch keine beschwerden! 

den faltbelag an der GD als negativ anzusehen ist schon witzig. optik vor funktion?
man kann sich ja einfach nen neoprenschutz nähen (lassen).


----------



## el saltamontes (8. Februar 2009)

hab ich gerade beides gelesen- danke für die tollen reviews - ich denke, bevor ich bei der rase auf beta-tester mach, hol ich mir lieber die amp. vielleicht auch eine 5" version


----------



## Danilo (9. Februar 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde:
> 
> - Jedesmal kostenloser Ersatz bzw. Reperatur?
> - Wie lang hat´s jeweils gedauert vom Einschicken bis zur Rückgabe?
> ...


habe meine Stütze heute eingepackt, wegen Riefen und Kratzgeräuschen beim absenken wenn ich die Stütze im ausgebauten zustand absenke gehts ganz gut aber wehe sie ist eingebaut und hatt nach hinten etwas schräglage.Warscheinlich wird da etwas belastet was das absenken etwas rau laufen läst.
Mal sehen wie lange es dauert und ob es als Garantiefall durchgeht, ich habe sie im Oktober gekauft die Riefen Optik stört mich eigentlich weniger nur habe ich bedenken das die Funktion immer weiter darunter leidet.
ich werde schreiben was  sich so ergiebt


----------



## eifelhexe (9. Februar 2009)

Meine Sattelstütze ist ja verkröpft.Nun möchte ich mir ne autom. zulegen.Würde mir ja gerne die GD kaufen,aber die ist gerade.Welche Möglichkeiten gibst denn noch? Hat einer nen Plan?


----------



## dubbel (9. Februar 2009)

wieviel gekröpft? 
du kannst den sattel ja auch ein paar cm nach hinten schieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube der einzige auf Dauer funktiontüchtige Konstruktionsweise ist der ansatz der Syntace Stütze. Fixierung durch Klemmung des Sattelrohrs wie seit Ewigkeiten bewährt. und von der Funktion völlig entkoppelt von der Hub- Funktion. 
Bei allen Lösungen die die Fixierung der Sattelstütze über einen Bolzen (RASE, Graverty Dropper?)  oder Blockierung des Hubs (KS, Joplin) ausführen,  muss sich über kurz oder lang zunehmendes Spiel in Fixierung einstellen. 
Da die Stütze unter Belastung (Sitzen auf dem Sattel) immer in dieser Arretierung oder Führung arbeitet. Spielfrei und somit Verschleissfrei herzustellen sind diese Arretierungen nicht, da sie sich für die Aufrecherhaltung der Funktion bewegen können, und dann ein gewisses Spiel aufweisen müssen.


----------



## eifelhexe (9. Februar 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> wieviel gekröpft?
> du kannst den sattel ja auch ein paar cm nach hinten schieben...


Mein Sattel steht schon ziemlich hinten.Sind bestimmt 3 cm.Wenn ich mir jetzt ne automatische Sattelstütze zuglege, dann siehts mit dem verschieben bestimmt mau aus oder?


----------



## timtim (9. Februar 2009)

Danilo schrieb:


> habe meine Stütze heute eingepackt, wegen Riefen und Kratzgeräuschen beim absenken wenn ich die Stütze im ausgebauten zustand absenke gehts ganz gut aber wehe sie ist eingebaut und hatt nach hinten etwas schräglage.Warscheinlich wird da etwas belastet was das absenken etwas rau laufen läst.
> Mal sehen wie lange es dauert und ob es als Garantiefall durchgeht, ich habe sie im Oktober gekauft die Riefen Optik stört mich eigentlich weniger nur habe ich bedenken das die Funktion immer weiter darunter leidet.
> ich werde schreiben was  sich so ergiebt



ich befürchte das dies der regelfall wird .früher oder später................
tut mir schon der importeur leid .mit dem einschicken sollte man auch etwas warten da wohl momentan egal nicht geliefert wird  (remoteversion) ?
neue sendung unterwegs ? hoffentlich nicht in selbiger qualität !
meine zb. wird wirklich arg strapaziert ,aber ich wiege nur 75 kg .frag ich mich was das teil sagt wenn der @pittus mal aus dem winterschlaf erwacht und sein LV samt ks 900 r die monstertrails im harz runterjagt.....
hätt ich kein ruhiges gefühl bei der vorstellung

tim²


----------



## Danilo (9. Februar 2009)

timtim schrieb:


> ich befürchte das dies der regelfall wird .früher oder später................
> tut mir schon der importeur leid .mit dem einschicken sollte man auch etwas warten da wohl momentan egal nicht geliefert wird  (remoteversion) ?
> neue sendung unterwegs ? hoffentlich nicht in selbiger qualität !
> meine zb. wird wirklich arg strapaziert ,aber ich wiege nur 75 kg .frag ich mich was das teil sagt wenn der @pittus mal aus dem winterschlaf erwacht und sein LV samt ks 900 r die monstertrails im harz runterjagt.....
> ...


ja remoteversion ich war mit der Funktion ja eigentlich zufrieden und die kratzer hätten mich nicht gestört nach 2 Jahren einsatz aber nicht nach 7 Fahrten. Ich habe das Teil einfach eingepackt und an den Händler geschickt soll der sich kümmern, er wird sich schon melden wenn es Propleme giebt mal abwarten, habe noch ne Meverick die hatt zwar nur 75 mm absenkung reicht aber auch erstmal, also weiterfahren und Beobachten.
ich habe mir übrigens selbige Brille wie auf deinem Bild gekauft weil ich sie auf deinem Bild gesehen habe ist ne gute Brille.


----------



## biker-wug (9. Februar 2009)

DA bin ich echt glücklich, dass meine noch hält, ohne Witz!!

Gebt mal bescheid, wie lang das mit dem Umtausch dauert!!

Ciao


----------



## CrossX (9. Februar 2009)

Hab auch letzte Woche meine I900-R zurück geschickt. Bei mir war auch die Lauffläche zerkratzt. Mal sehen wie lange das dauert bis ne Neue da ist. Auf jeden Fall werd ich auf meine Garantie bestehen. Kann ja nicht sein das ne 200 Euro Stütze nur ein halbes Jahr hält. 
Aber davon abgesehen, bin ich super zufrieden. Keine Probleme mit der Sattelklemmung oder der Remote. 
Gut das im Moment eh kein Wetter zum Biken ist, sonst würd ich sie noch mehr vermissen. Ich hoffe das die Defekte nach dem Umtausch nicht wieder auftreten. Ein Neoprenschutz werd ich auf jeden Fall drauf machen und hoffen, dass die Lauffläche dann besser geschützt ist. Das Dingen hat in den paar Monaten schon einiges mitgemacht


----------



## sluette (10. Februar 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ich glaube der einzige auf Dauer funktiontüchtige Konstruktionsweise ist der ansatz der Syntace Stütze. Fixierung durch Klemmung des Sattelrohrs wie seit Ewigkeiten bewährt. und von der Funktion völlig entkoppelt von der Hub- Funktion.



wo gibt's denn schon nähere infos zu der syntacestütze ?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. Februar 2009)

Leider noch keine. 
Sie hatten die Stütze auf der Eurobike ausgestellt. Dort machte Sie schon einen recht ausgereiften Eindruck. Scheinbar haben Sie aber noch irgend ein Problem festgestellt. Wenn Du dir die Prüfgeräte anschaust, mit der die Ihrer Produkte malterätieren bevor sie auf den Markt kommen, bzw. die Produktion überwacht wird, dann bekommt man einen guten Eindruck vom Qualitätsbewußtsein von Syntace.
Ich warte ich dan gerne bis Sie ein Produkt auf den Markt bringen. Da weiß man wenigstenst das man keinen Schnellbaussch.... bekommt.


----------



## Pittus (10. Februar 2009)

Manchmal nervt das schon, diese Wartezeit bei Syntace/LV. Das Problem ist Jo und Michi sind Perfektionisten, sie liefern keine Bananen aus und jede neue Idee verzögert den Produktionsstart. Qualitätskontrollen und Test tun das Übrige und schon sind ein, zwei Jahre zwischen Präsentation und Verkauf vergangen 

Pitt

PS: Meine KS I900R funktioniert noch, drei Riefen ca. 1cm lang sind bisher die einzigsten Schäden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mät__ (10. Februar 2009)

Pittus schrieb:


> Manchmal nervt das schon, diese Wartezeit bei Syntace/LV.



Hm, wenn Syntace den Verkaufsstart definiert hätte, ok. Aber auf der Eurobike konnten sie nichtmal die Größenordnung der Wartezeit bestimmen. Man hörte zwischen "nächsten Sommer" und "in 2 Jahren". Also braucht sich keiner beschweren, dass man auf irgendwas warten muss. Wie andere schon gesagt haben, die testen ihr Zeug so lange bis es tadellos funktioniert und setzen sich eben gerade nicht einen festen Termin und bringen dann halbfertiges Zeug auf den Markt. 
->find ich gut!

Bis dahin müssen wir uns wohl oder übel mit CB, KS und GD begnügen...

Gruß


----------



## el saltamontes (10. Februar 2009)

Mein link ist besser...


----------



## el saltamontes (10. Februar 2009)

> lol, was ist das?




...on topic, sonst nix...


----------



## eifelhexe (13. Februar 2009)

Laut bike Zeitung soll die GD u.a. sehr gut sein.Die Joplin darf man im abgesenkten Zustand nicht am Sattel anheben,sonst würde die Luft saugen und man muß sie entlüften.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (13. Februar 2009)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> Laut bike Zeitung soll die GD u.a. sehr gut sein.Die Joplin darf man im abgesenkten Zustand nicht am Sattel anheben,sonst würde die Luft saugen und man muß sie entlüften.



Das Entlüften ist in 25 Sekunden erledigt !!!


----------



## decolocsta (13. Februar 2009)

njet, stimmt nicht....

der Sattel fährt aus, aber Luft zieht da nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olaf flachland (16. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit Jünger der veränderbaren Sitzhöhen.

Ich habe möglicherweise eine Quelle aufgetan, wo man für vernünftiges Geld (20 inkl. Versand) einen Adapter für die versenkbaren Stützen bekommt. 
Das Teil ist aus Alu und perfekt verarbeitet. Ich stelle hierzu noch Bilder ins Forum.
Wenn hier im Forum eine gewisse Mengen an Interessenten zusammen kommt, würde ich versuchen, eine Sammelbestellung aufzugeben. Dies könnte zu einer weiteren Preisreduzierung führen.
Also, wenn hier Interesse besteht, bitte ich um eine PM.

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Freaky-D (16. Februar 2009)

Hab jetzt nur mal so auf die schnelle auf 2 Websites nach AdapterhÃ¼lsen geschaut...

Bike-discount : ca. 4â¬   <-- Radon
hibike           : ca. 10â¬  <-- USE

Also lasst die CNC lieber wieder fÃ¼r die normale Fertigung laufen!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. Februar 2009)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nur mal so auf die schnelle auf 2 Websites nach Adapterhülsen geschaut...
> 
> Bike-discount : ca. 4   <-- Radon
> hibike           : ca. 10  <-- USE
> ...


Hast Du mal auf die Länge der Hülsen geschaut? Die Längsten die Du kriegen kannst sind 10 cm lang. Die Sattelstütze soll (bei fast allen Rahmen) mindestens bis Mitte Oberrohr in das Sattelrohr hineinreichen. Und da wirds bei vielen Rahmen verdammt eng mit 10 cm Hülsen.

Das Problem hat sich bei bei Liteville und Scott Rahmen ergeben. Die haben (Scott teilweise) 34,9 mm Sattelrohrdurchmesser. Und da gibts dann nur die Syntace P6, eine Ritchy und eine Scott- Stütze. 
Bei Joplin/Gravity Dropper und Konsorten ist da ohne Hülse nix zu machen.


----------



## olaf flachland (17. Februar 2009)

So isset, das Thema ist also nur für die Leute interessant, die eine längere Sattelstütze benötigen. Hiermit meinte ich 15cm Einstecktiefe. Die Bilder sind auf meiner Seite oder im Liteville Forum zu finden.

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## franzam (17. Februar 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Hast Du mal auf die Länge der Hülsen geschaut? Die Längsten die Du kriegen kannst sind 10 cm lang. Die Sattelstütze soll (bei fast allen Rahmen) mindestens bis Mitte Oberrohr in das Sattelrohr hineinreichen. Und da wirds bei vielen Rahmen verdammt eng mit 10 cm Hülsen.
> 
> Das Problem hat sich bei bei Liteville und Scott Rahmen ergeben. Die haben (Scott teilweise) 34,9 mm Sattelrohrdurchmesser. Und da gibts dann nur die Syntace P6, eine Ritchy und eine Scott- Stütze.
> Bei Joplin/Gravity Dropper und Konsorten ist da ohne Hülse nix zu machen.



hatte es schon mal gepostet:

selbstbau ist kein Problem









50mm PVC-Rohr, stück rausschneiden, Eine Ende heiß machen, Rand breitdrücken damits nicht ins Sattelrohr rutscht. that´s it


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. Februar 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> hatte es schon mal gepostet:
> 
> selbstbau ist kein Problem
> 
> ...


Hält das auf Dauer? Das PVC ist doch relativ weich. verdrückt sich das nicht? 
Ausserden braucht man schon sehr exakt die richtge Wandstärke. Bei meinem Hardtail ist das Sattelrohr gute 28.9 mm. Die Stütze 28.8 mm.
Um den 0.1 mm-Spalt zu überbrücken muss ich den Schnellspanner schon so zuwürgen, damit die Stütze nicht permanent wandert, dass ich bald schon auf geschraubte Sattelklemme umrüsten könnte. 
Ausserdem erzeugt die Stütze beim Treten mit viel Druck knarrende Geräusche. Sie arbeitet also unten im Sattelrohr. 
Da hab ich mir jetzt extra einen 27.0 mm Stütze besorgt und auf 26.9 herunterdrehen lassen. jetzt passt die Sache. Muss nur wieder schwarz eloxiert werden.


----------



## toddy (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich hier nun lange mitgelesen habe und ich das Glück hatte, dass mein Vater anfang des Jahres in USA war, habe ich jetzt eine Specialized Comand an meinem Enduro 
Die Verarbeitung macht einen sehr guten und wertigen Eindruck!
Erste Testfahrt über 2,5 Stunden hat super funktioniert!
Dauerhaltbarkeit, naja, werden wir mal sehen, da kann ich jetzt natürlich noch nichts zu sagen!

Aber mal ne andere Frage, habt ihr, und wenn ja welche, Satteltaschen am Bike? 
Meine alte Satteltasche war zusätzlich zu der Halterung am Sattel noch mit einem Band an der Sattelstütze befestigt! Das geht jetzt ja nicht mehr und die Halterung am Sattel sieht mir nicht stabil genug aus, um die Satteltasche im Trail zu halten!
Gibt es Satteltaschen mit einer stabilen Halterung am Sattel die ohne Probleme auch ruppige Trails mitmacht?

lg toddy


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. Februar 2009)

Ich hab schon seit Jahren alles im Trinkrucksack. Nachdem der Flaschenhalter immer mehr zur Flaschenabschussbasis mutiert ist habe ich bis auf die Halterung für's GPS alles vom Rad genommen und in den Rucksack befördert. Hat noch den Nebeneffekt, dass schluss ist mit der Nervigen Klapperei am Sattel


----------



## Rad-ab (18. Februar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Aber mal ne andere Frage, habt ihr, und wenn ja welche, Satteltaschen am Bike?
> Meine alte Satteltasche war zusätzlich zu der Halterung am Sattel noch mit einem Band an der Sattelstütze befestigt! Das geht jetzt ja nicht mehr und die Halterung am Sattel sieht mir nicht stabil genug aus, um die Satteltasche im Trail zu halten!
> Gibt es Satteltaschen mit einer stabilen Halterung am Sattel die ohne Probleme auch ruppige Trails mitmacht?



Die kleinste und die zweit kleinste Satteltaschen von Topeak halten sich ausschließlich am Sattel fest. Die ist bisher auch nicht abgeflogen auch wenn es ruppig wurde.


----------



## Egika (18. Februar 2009)

Hab auch ne kleine Topeak an meinem Sattel und der AMP.
Paßt wunderbar.
Gerade in der dunklen Jahreszeit paßt da wunderbar mein großer Akku rein 

Gruß,
Egika


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychof (18. Februar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> ...Aber mal ne andere Frage, habt ihr, und wenn ja welche, Satteltaschen am Bike?
> Meine alte Satteltasche war zusätzlich zu der Halterung am Sattel noch mit einem Band an der Sattelstütze befestigt! Das geht jetzt ja nicht mehr...



Ach, das geht sehr wohl noch. Anstatt um die Sattelstütze machst Du das Klettband einfach am Sattel fest. Wie das bei meiner Stütze aussiehst, kannst Du hier auf 2 Fotos sehen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5363011#post5363011


----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> ...........habe ich jetzt eine Specialized Comand an meinem Enduro......



Könntest du mal bitte ein detailliertes Foto von der Stütze im Enduro machen ?! Würde mich doch mal interessieren wie das in echt ausschaut !


----------



## toddy (19. Februar 2009)

@ Rad-ab & Egika
Danke, habe mir gestern die Topeak gekauft, macht einen stabilen Eindruck und mir gefällt, dass auch noch eine Regenhülle dabei ist. Die kommt dann gleich immer dran!

@ psychof
dafür war bei mir das Band zu kurz und so ganz wäre ich von der Lösung nicht überzeugt.

@ Freizeit-biker
ich bin auch immer mit Rucksack unterwegs, aber gerne auch mal 5-6 Stunden, mit 3 Litern Wasser, Futter, Klamotten und Protektoren ist mir der aber schon schwer genug, da habe ich dann gerne alles weitere am Bike

@ [email protected]
die nächste Fotosession mach ich, wenn ich die Saint verbaut habe, evtl. nächste Woche, dann stell ich hier auch noch welche von der Comand ein!

lg toddy


----------



## franzam (19. Februar 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Hält das auf Dauer? Das PVC ist doch relativ weich. verdrückt sich das nicht?



Nein, hält seit über einem Jahr im Genius. Die Wandung des Rohres hat genau für die 30,9 Stütze und den 34,9 Satttelrohr des Scotts gepaßt


----------



## MTBTorsten (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
muß jetzt doch noch einmal nachfragen.
Gibt es die KS I900 R mittlerweile für 27.2mm?
Danke und Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Machiavelli (20. Februar 2009)

Nein


----------



## evilsheep26 (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo Forum

ich will mir die nächsten Tage/Wochen auch eine versenkbare Sattelstütze zulegen

habe mich für die Kind Shock entschieden
und nun meine Frage an die Kind Shock Benutzer:

wie seit ihr mit der einfach Klemmung des Sattels zu frieden?
ich finde die 50 Euro Aufpreis von der I900 zur I950 nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt, da ja der einzige Unterschied in der Sattelklemmung liegt -bitte verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch liege

Vielen Dank schon mal für Euer Feedback
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Februar 2009)

Les dir mal den entsprechenden Thread im Liteville- Forum durch. Da findest du detaillierte Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## Egika (23. Februar 2009)

Lies...


scnr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Februar 2009)

Egika schrieb:


> Lies...
> 
> 
> scnr


Staatlich geprüfter Legastheniker. 
Mit Zertifikat. Ich darf das. 
Trotzdem danke


----------



## b4cke (25. Februar 2009)

EmJay schrieb:


> Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht...
> 
> Ich warte auf den ersten Überrollbügel...




 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxbM8Lze48E"]YouTube - Flip Rollover Bike Loop RollerBike 8 Rolls[/ame]


----------



## Büscherammler (25. Februar 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Les dir mal den entsprechenden Thread im Liteville- Forum durch. Da findest du detaillierte Erfahrungsberichte.




Ich habe keine gefunden

Die i950 ist doch noch nicht einmal erhältlich oder irre ich?


----------



## Der Toni (25. Februar 2009)

Die soll ab Mitte März ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Dirtrace (26. Februar 2009)

Hi,

Ich habe heute ein paar I-900 Stützen bekomme. Hierbei gibt es schon einige Verbesserungen.

Weitere Verbesserungen werden demnächst in die Serie einfließen.

Das Alu Standrohr hat jetzt eine härtere Oberfläche, dadurch sollen die bei einigen aufgetauchten Kratzer vermieden werden.

Das Obere Lager wurde geändert, dadurch lässt sich die Stütze nun einfach durch lösen der unteren blauen Mutter und des roten Rings zerlegen und säubern. (Vorher musste der Kopf unter Hitze enfernt und wieder verklebt werden.)

Zur einfacheren zerlegbarkeit ist die Stütze jetzt im unteren Teil auf Messingstiften gelagert


Weitere Verbesserungen:

- Verstärkte Sattelklemmung

- Neues Design des roten Rings

- Verbesserte Dichtung.

- unten geschossene Hülse gegen eindringen von Schmutz


Cheers


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Februar 2009)

vielen dank für die info! werden die einegschickten defekten stützen komplett ausgetauscht oder einfach umgerüstet? 
meine i900 entwickelt leider auch schon leichte rillen am standrohr, bin gespannt wie lang das noch gutgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (26. Februar 2009)

Hast du die Remote Version oder die mim Hebel?? 

Wie oft macht ihr denn eine einfettung der Stütze?? Hängt natürlich auch davon ab wie verschmutzt alles ist?!!


----------



## biker-wug (26. Februar 2009)

Dirtrace schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe heute ein paar I-900 Stützen bekomme. Hierbei gibt es schon einige Verbesserungen.
> 
> ...



Hast mal ein paar Bilder von den Verbesserungen??

Würden mich mal interessieren. Sind die Stützen dadurch teuerer geworden??


----------



## Rad-ab (27. Februar 2009)

Dirtrace schrieb:


> Ich habe heute ein paar I-900 Stützen bekomme. Hierbei gibt es schon einige Verbesserungen.
> 
> Weitere Verbesserungen werden demnächst in die Serie einfließen.



Welche weiteren Verbesserungen wird es denn geben 

Ich hoffe Du gibst bescheid wenn die dann erhältlich sind? 

Gruß
Rad-ab


----------



## Machiavelli (27. Februar 2009)

Mich würden auch Bilder der Verbesserungen interessieren. Insbesondere der rote Ring und die verbesserte Klemmung.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Februar 2009)

Welche Laenge hat die Stütze von unterkante bis. Sattelaufnahme?0


----------



## CrossX (27. Februar 2009)

Nachdem ich vor knapp 3 Wochen meine KS eingeschickt habe und auf Ersatz warte hat sich in der Zwischenzeit auch die Lenkerremote verabschiedet. Beim Umsetzen von rechts nach links am Lenker ist die Klemmung gebrochen. Also für knapp 200 Euro ist die Qualität echt mies.  
Ich erwarte ja keine Wunder aber mehr als 4 Monate sollte das ganze doch aushalten. Ich weiß garnicht wie die Stütze den harten Beanspruchungen im Sommer standhalten soll, wenn sie bei den paar Touren im Winter schon schlapp gemacht hat. 
Aber vielleicht haben die Konstrukteure bei KS ja doch mal ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht und die Verbesserungen bringen was. Zu wünschen wäre es, denn bei allen negativen Erfahrungen würd ich nur seeeehr ungerne jemals wieder auf das Ding verzichten müssen. Und die Syntace und Specialized-Stützen scheiden bei mir leider preislich aus. 
Bin mal gespannt ob ich schon die überarbeitete Version beim Umtausch bekomme oder ob die nur ein neues Rohr reingeschraubt haben.


----------



## eifelhexe (27. Februar 2009)

Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen wo bei der Gravity dropper der Unterschied zwischen ner Multi und ner Turboversion ist? Der Preis ist der gleiche.Auf der homepage von GD habe ich nix davon gefunden,oder ich bin blind.


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Februar 2009)

@dirtrace: Wenn Du mal wieder Stützen verkaufst, haben diese dann schon die Verbesserungen, die Du erwähnt hast? Bzw. wenn nicht, ab wann wird es die geben?


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2009)

Dirtrace schrieb:


> ......Weitere Verbesserungen:
> - Neues Design des roten Rings



Nicht mehr "nur" rot, das wäre für mich die beste Verbesserung !


----------



## quax_bruch (28. Februar 2009)

Sorry fürs zweimal posten, aber habe gerade erst diesen Thread hier gefunden.

Also das ist mein Problem mit der Joplin, kann mir jemand sagen, was da los ist?  Ist schon ein recht mistiges Produkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (1. März 2009)

Hab jetzt auch ein Problem mit der KS, hab heute mein Bike ein bisserl gewartet für ne Tour morgen, da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die KS nimmer richtig ausfährt. also zerlegt, soweit es geht, geschmiert, aber null verbesserung!!

So ein Müll.

Hat wer nen Tipp, was ich noch tun könnte!

Einschicken wäre echt nervig, gerade jetzt wo die Saison anfängt, ES TAUT!!


----------



## lexle (1. März 2009)

Ich hatte nur ein Problem mit der KS und zwar die Sattelklemmung (Bild)
Hat sich beim ganz normalen fahern unter meinen 98 Kilo netto die untere Klemmplatte verbogen.

Wiener Bikeparts hat mir dann neue Platten geschickt (hatten dann ne andere FÃ¤rbung) nach einer Fahrt das gleiche Bild.

>>> Warte jetzt auf die Syntace, fÃ¼r Schrott sind 118â¬ zuviel

So sah das bei mir aus (siehe Biegung untere Platte>> Sattel hÃ¤lt dann mit der Zeit nicht mehr)


----------



## wildkater (1. März 2009)

Ich denke ich schau mir auch die Syntace an...
Was man hier so alles zum lesen bekommt...


----------



## Freaky-D (1. März 2009)

Tja, ist nur die Frage, wann kommt die Syntace endlich!?!


----------



## Campari79 (1. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem die GD gekauft und gestern meine erst Tour damit gehabt. Jetzt habe ich aber bemerkt das ich ein leichtes Spielt in der waagerechten habe. 
Ich kann also die Nase des Sattels in Richtung Oberrohr und zurück bewegen. Es sind so ca. 0,5 cm.  Es stört nicht wirklich beim fahren. Habe es nur beim tragen gemerkt. 
Da es meine erste Tour war, würde mich nur interessieren ob ihr das auch habt.

Danke

Gruß,
M


----------



## lexle (1. März 2009)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> Tja, ist nur die Frage, wann kommt die Syntace endlich!?!



Iss mir egal.. ich bin mir nur sicher, dass sie genau so funktionieren wird wie man sich das wünscht.

Was bringt mir eine Ks, für die man bei Reklamation 7 Wochen auf Ersatzklemmplatten wartet und diese nach 1!!! Tour bereits wieder verbogen sind.

Und mir ist in 13 Jahren MTB bisher noch keine Klemmplatte auch nicht bei einer 10  Stütze verbogen.


----------



## Toni Montana (1. März 2009)

Wann kommt den die Syntace auffem Markt und wie billig wird sie sein???

Wenn es allzulange dauert werde Ich mir Morgen die Ks holen!!!


----------



## mät__ (1. März 2009)

Syntace hat bis jetzt keine genauen Angaben dazu gemacht, wann die Stütze erhältlich sein wird. 

Und: Eine solche Stütze von Syntace wird kaum für sehr wenig billig, stattdessen für ganz viel teuer zu haben sein...


----------



## Toni Montana (1. März 2009)

Ich glaube für 120 kann man nichts falsch machen, für eine verstellbare Sattelstütze!!

Ich wollte mir erst eine Thomson Elite Sattelstütze kaufen und die Kostet ca.90.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtrace (1. März 2009)

Die vestärkte Klemmplatte (dicker und länger) kommt in den nächsten Wochen, also keine Panik.


----------



## biker-wug (1. März 2009)

@Dirtrace: Was kann ich machen, dass die KS wieder besser ausfedert? Muss sie regelrecht rausziehen, das nervt ein wenig. Mit Remote würde sie überhaupt nimmer rausgehen, ich zieh halt am Hebel, bis sie draussen ist!

Oder muss ich sie einschicken?

Kannst mir auch gern per PN antworten!

Ciao


----------



## lexle (1. März 2009)

Toni Montana schrieb:


> Ich glaube für 120 kann man nichts falsch machen, für eine verstellbare Sattelstütze!!
> 
> Ich wollte mir erst eine Thomson Elite Sattelstütze kaufen und die Kostet ca.90.



Sehe ich anders.. siehe meinen Kommentar und das bild oben.

Für mich ist dei KS unbaruchbar und es ist keine Einzelfall.. Die Klemmplatten sind billigstes Weichalu, da ist nix geschmiedet


----------



## lexle (1. März 2009)

Dirtrace schrieb:


> Die vestärkte Klemmplatte (dicker und länger) kommt in den nächsten Wochen, also keine Panik.




Zu spät.. 7 Wochen warten für einen gelieferten Ersatzscheiß der nur net etwas andere Farbe hat aber genau so unzulänglich die Grundfunktion erfüllt  und dann so tun als wäre das Prob nicht bekannt obwohl man es schon in mehreren Ausprägungen auch in anderen Foren gesehen hat..

Ist für mich ausgeprägte KUNDENVERARSCHE und das unterstütze ich nicht mehr.

Wer weiß ob die neue Platte hält. die erste Konstruktion war mehr als Laienhaft


----------



## lexle (1. März 2009)

mät schrieb:


> Syntace hat bis jetzt keine genauen Angaben dazu gemacht, wann die Stütze erhältlich sein wird.
> 
> Und: Eine solche Stütze von Syntace wird kaum für sehr wenig billig, stattdessen für ganz viel teuer zu haben sein...



ich hab da ne andere Gleichung:

120 für nen Scheiß (und das ist zumindest fürmich deie unbrauchbare klemmung)= 120 zum Fenster rausgeworfen

Da wart eich liebr aauf die Syntace die ich scon auf der Eurobike ausprobiert habe und in der deutscher Hirnschmalz steckt und die auch durch die Hydraulik super Lösungen bietet.


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. März 2009)

beruhig dich bitte wieder. 

@ dirtrace: danke für die infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (2. März 2009)

lexle wird auch an der syntace was finden dass ihn nervt!  

mechanischisschthebest
phil


----------



## Calli Potter (2. März 2009)

*@ Toni Montana*

Würde mir aber dann lieber die Remote holen von KS. Also ich bin mit meiner Sattelstütze echt zufrieden!! *klopf auf Holz*

Wartung ist das A und O solcher Teile!! Aber der Hebel von der KS ist echt nicht der Bringer, also für Remote, da hätte man echt was bessere bauen können. Aber Top zufrieden!!


----------



## Büscherammler (2. März 2009)

@ dirtrace

Hast du irgendwelche Insiderinfos zur KS i950?


----------



## lexle (2. März 2009)

ibislover schrieb:


> lexle wird auch an der syntace was finden dass ihn nervt!
> 
> mechanischisschthebest
> phil



Glaub ich net 

Aber eine Sattelklemmung di nicht klemmt ist keine Klemmung sondern Schund.

Da gibt es auch keine 2 Meinungen

Ane meiner p6 hab ich ja au nx zum aussetzen


----------



## Toni Montana (2. März 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> *@ Toni Montana*
> 
> Würde mir aber dann lieber die Remote holen von KS. Also ich bin mit meiner Sattelstütze echt zufrieden!! *klopf auf Holz*
> 
> Wartung ist das A und O solcher Teile!! Aber der Hebel von der KS ist echt nicht der Bringer, also für Remote, da hätte man echt was bessere bauen können. Aber Top zufrieden!!



Zu spät Ich habe mir jetzt die Normale KS geholt!!
Auch wegen der verlegung der Leitung!!!
Ein Griff zwischen die Beine passt schon


----------



## quax_bruch (2. März 2009)

bin mal gespannt, wieviele Leute sich hier in ein paar Monaten über die KS beschweren werden. Ist doch nur eine Kopie der Joplin (denke ich mir) und damit wohl genauso mistig, wie das Original. Würde auch einen Premium-Preis für die Syntace zahlen, aber es wird wohl schon einen Grund geben, warum die das so lange testen wollen. Schon seltsam, dass eine einfache Sattelstütze, so schwierig zu konstruieren ist. Warum kann sich nicht Shimano dem annehmen. Langweilig, aber dafür funktioniert das Zeug dauerhaft.


----------



## biker-wug (2. März 2009)

Mal der Reihe nach, die KS ist keine billige Kopie des Originals, sondern funktioniert vom Aufbau her schon ein bisserl anders.
Davon abgesehen ist nicht die Joplin das Original, sondern die Speedball von Maverick.
Crank Brothers hat nur ein Patent gekauft und baut sie so schlecht nach wie das Original, null Verbesserung!!
Und die überarbeitete Variante, die man auf der Eurobike anschauen konnte, gibt es noch nicht im Handel.

KS sind viele kaputt, weil auch viele eine fahren!!
In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben jetzt einige ne KS, aber ich war der einzige der zuvor ne Maverick hatte, was auch ne Preisfrage war!

Aber was klar ist, die Qualität müßte bei allen besser sein!

Warte auch auf die Syntace, wobei das wirklich ne Preisfrage wird, wenn man bedenkt was ne Federgabel leistet, kann es in meinen Augen nicht sein, das ne Stütze um die 300Euro kostet. (Specialized)


----------



## Kistenbiker (2. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Aber was klar ist, die Qualität müßte bei allen besser sein!
> 
> Warte auch auf die Syntace, wobei das wirklich ne Preisfrage wird, wenn man bedenkt was ne Federgabel leistet, kann es in meinen Augen nicht sein, das ne Stütze um die 300Euro kostet. (Specialized)



Keine Angst die wird auch gekauft ...egal was sie kostet!
Werden dann aber weniger def. sein......oder wer gibt schon gerne zu, das die teuere Stütze auch einen Def. haben kann???
Ist wie bei allen teueren Teilen 

Hab mir als preisbewuster Biker die KSp 850 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 schon Ende 07 gekauft.
Bisher 2 x zerlegt und saubergemacht (10Min)....funzt immer noch...und federt immer noch nicht 
Damals haben mich alle ausgelacht...jetzt lach ich 

Schade das das billighältdafürumsolängerTeil nicht zum aktuellen Rahmen passt


----------



## Cunelli (2. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Warte auch auf die Syntace, wobei das wirklich ne Preisfrage wird, wenn man bedenkt was ne Federgabel leistet, kann es in meinen Augen nicht sein, das ne Stütze um die 300Euro kostet. (Specialized)


Der höhere Preis liegt meiner Meinung nach an der viel geringeren Stückzahl im Vergleich zu Federgabeln. 

Allerdings warte ich noch darauf, dass mal ein namhafter Forkenhersteller eine ordentliche Verstellstütze entwickelt. Vom Know-How sollten die das doch können.


----------



## biker-wug (2. März 2009)

Das mit der Stückzahl stimmt schon!

Gute Frage, warum bauen das die Gabelhersteller net, die haben mit Höhenversenkung alle Erfahrung, ETA, IT, TALAS, 2STEP ....! Sollte sich doch was in der Art verwenden lassen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtrace (2. März 2009)

Ich habe bis zum erscheinen der I-900 auch die KSP 850 für längere Zeit gefahren und das ohne Defekte.

Mann sollte allerdings bedenken, das diese Stütze nicht fürs MTB gemacht wurde. Diese Stütze ist eingendlich zum absenken des Sattels an der Ampel gedacht. = Cityfahrrad

Die Kind Shock Leute haben fast nen Schock bekommen, als ich denen auf der Eurobike sagte, dass die Stütze 2 x mit auf der Megaavalanche war.

Leichte Personen sollten sich bei diese Stütze der Zweckentfremdung bewusst sein. Bei Schweren Personen halte ich den Einsatz im MTB für schier gefährlich.

Also lasst besser die Experimente und greift zur I-900 oder zur demnächst erhältlichen I-950 bzw zu einer anderen für den MTB Einsatz gedachten Stütze.

Cheers


----------



## Dirtrace (2. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Das mit der Stückzahl stimmt schon!
> 
> Gute Frage, warum bauen das die Gabelhersteller net, die haben mit Höhenversenkung alle Erfahrung, ETA, IT, TALAS, 2STEP ....! Sollte sich doch was in der Art verwenden lassen!!



Wobei IT und 2-Step auch alles andere als Ausgereift sind.


----------



## biker-wug (3. März 2009)

Da mit IT und 2Step hast recht. Wobei die das 2Step ja jetzt angeblich im Griff haben!!

Wie sieht es jetzt aus mit den Fotos der Verbesserungen??


----------



## garbel (3. März 2009)

Weiß jemand was Neues über die Syntace-Stütze? Wann? Wie teuer? Versionen? usw.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. März 2009)

Nein leider ist bis auf den Prototyp den Sie auf der Euro Bike ausgestellt haben nichts bekannt gegeben worden. 
Eckdaten dort: 200 mm Verstellbereich, Remoteklemmung duch eien Hydraulischen Schnellspanner.


----------



## Znarf (6. März 2009)

Neuer Liefertermin (voraussichtlich) für die i950:
Mitte Mai



!


Grüße Znarf


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (7. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein paar *Fragen an die Gravity Dropper User*:

Ich möchte nach dem ersten halben Jahr in Benützung die Gravity Dropper warten. Laut Manual gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
*Cleaning and Maintenance*
*Complete Overhaul*

_*Cleaning and Maintenance*

Periodic cleaning and lubrication is recommended

With post in the up position, lift lower portion of boot and remove top cap (Item 52) 
Press switch (and hold) gently pull out inner post 
Thoroughly clean and re-lube.  Use a light lithium grease 
press thumb switch (and hold)  reinstall inner tube and tighten cap​_
_*Complete Overhaul*

Remove seat post from bicycle 
Remove bottom cap nut of seat post (Warning:  Seat post has a spring inside and is under pressure, keep face away and remove cap slowly) 
Clean dirt and replace any internal parts as needed. Kits are available from manufacturer. 
Re-assemble and install on bike​_
In welchen Intervallen führt Ihr jeweils beides durch?

Merci Vielmals im Voraus für Euer Feedback


----------



## ibislover (7. März 2009)

nimmst du jedes regenwetter und matschwetter mit, 2mal im jahr. sonst reicht 1mal.


----------



## dirkr (7. März 2009)

garbel schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was Neues über die Syntace-Stütze? Wann? Wie teuer? Versionen? usw.



Nicht vor Sommer laut Syntaceauskunft von Anfang der Woche.

Preislich immer noch keine Aussage, ausser "liegt im Rahmen des Wettbewerbs"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (7. März 2009)

ibislover schrieb:


> nimmst du jedes regenwetter und matschwetter mit, 2mal im jahr. sonst reicht 1mal.



Hallo Ibislover,

danke erstmal. Noch noch die Frage "was"? Ich nehme jedes Sauwetter mit, aber was soll ich 2x/Jahr durchführen, die Wartung oder die komplette Übrholung?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2009)

Wiewaswarten....solange alles funktioniert und keine komischen Geräusche in Richtung Dreckknarzen oder ähnliches zu hören sind brauchst da auch nichts warten.
Ich hab meine noch nie gewartet...also abgesehen vom Kabelumbau auf die Nokons.

G.


----------



## Büscherammler (7. März 2009)

Znarf schrieb:


> Neuer Liefertermin (voraussichtlich) für die i950:
> Mitte Mai
> 
> 
> ...




Komischerweise wird die bei Ebay schon von jemanden verkauft!? Hatte den angeschrieben, der hat die Stütze vor Ort. Händlerrechnung gibts aucu dazu.

Ist wohl ein vom Laster gefallener Prototyp


----------



## Deleted 83484 (7. März 2009)

bei Ebay sehe ich aber nur die i 900 !!!
Die 950 wird dort nicht angeboten !?!?


----------



## Büscherammler (8. März 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> bei Ebay sehe ich aber nur die i 900 !!!
> Die 950 wird dort nicht angeboten !?!?



Du weißt wie die Suchfunktion bei Ebay funktioniert?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kind-Shock-i950-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (8. März 2009)

schon komisch .... wo er die wohl her hat?


----------



## Znarf (8. März 2009)

Joa,
mag sein, dass es eine oder vielleicht sogar 10 irgendwo bei ebay/sonstwo gibt.

Jeder Händler/Endkunde, der die über einen Händler bestellen will, der bekommt vom Wiener Bikeparts (Vertrieb) die Antwort:

Mitte Mai.
Das Lieferdatum wird schon seit der letzten Eurobike ständig verschoben.

War nur eine kurze Info, wer es nicht glauben mag, ist mir auch wurscht 
Ist ja nur das Internet...

Grüße Znarf


----------



## eifelhexe (8. März 2009)

Der Toni schrieb:


> schon komisch .... wo er die wohl her hat?


 Vielleicht ists auch ne Kopie aus China.
Und bei ebay sich auf die Echtheit der angegebenen Firmendaten ect. zu verlassen sollte man nicht unbedingt.Da haben chon manche ihre böse Überraschungen erlebt.
Nur wenn bei Verkäufen auch Selbstabholung steht, dann sieht die Sache wohl etwas anders aus.


----------



## Der Toni (8. März 2009)

wo er doch sonst auch ganz anderes Zeugs verkauft.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2009)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> Vielleicht ists auch ne Kopie aus China.



Ähhhhmmmmm, sind die KS net aus China?????


G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (9. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ähhhhmmmmm, sind die KS net aus China?????
> 
> 
> G.



[Klug*******rmodus an]
Ne Taiwan !!! wie die Speedball
[Klug*******rmodus aus]


----------



## M!tch (9. März 2009)

wenn schon klugschei*en, dann richtig:

also hatte er recht mit china. (republik china)

er hat ja nicht explizit von der volksrepublik china gesprochen.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> [Klug*******rmodus an]
> Ne Taiwan !!! wie die Speedball
> [Klug*******rmodus aus]



Hehe....du hast verloren

G.


----------



## franzam (9. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hehe....du hast verloren
> 
> G.



das sehen die Taiwanesen selbst aber etwas anders


----------



## Kistenbiker (9. März 2009)

BÄÄÄÄÄH     Besserwisser  

Ausserdem ist das so als würdest du einen Bayer sagen das er a Praiß ist!!!
So da habt ihr`s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (9. März 2009)

falsch, trotz der tatsache, dass die volksrepublik china taiwan für sich beansprucht, bezeichnet sich taiwan selbst als republik china.

volksrepublik china!=republik china

aber vielleicht sollten wir doch zum thema zurückkehren.


----------



## Der Toni (10. März 2009)

genau 
hat jemand mal versucht, auf die Homepage von Kindshock zu kommen. Ist seit einiger Zeit nicht möglich. Sehr verdächtig.


----------



## supercollider (10. März 2009)

Der Toni schrieb:


> genau
> hat jemand mal versucht, auf die Homepage von Kindshock zu kommen. Ist seit einiger Zeit nicht möglich. Sehr verdächtig.



Klappt problemlos der Zugriff. Vielleicht hast du eine art "quallity controll" virus der den zugriff auf minderwertige CN ware unterbindet...


----------



## Der Toni (10. März 2009)

supercollider schrieb:


> Klappt problemlos der Zugriff. Vielleicht hast du eine art "quallity controll" virus der den zugriff auf minderwertige CN ware unterbindet...



ich komm ums Verrecken nicht rein ...
gib mir mal bitte den link.


----------



## garbel (10. März 2009)

Der geht bei mir.

http://www.kindshock.com.cn/en/home.asp


----------



## Der Toni (10. März 2009)

garbel schrieb:


> Der geht bei mir.
> 
> http://www.kindshock.com.cn/en/home.asp



nein, bei mir geht´s nicht
kann irgendwie nicht sein, oder? Alle anderen Seiten klappen.


----------



## garbel (10. März 2009)

Welcher Brauser?

Funzt bei mir mit Opera 9.64, FF 3.0.7 und IE 7

Flash-Player installiert? Vielleicht irgendwas geblockt?


----------



## Der Toni (10. März 2009)

garbel schrieb:


> welcher brauser?



ie 7


----------



## garbel (10. März 2009)

Ist der IE der einzige Browser, den du installiert hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (10. März 2009)

ja!


----------



## stonehill (10. März 2009)

Ich komm da im Moment auch nicht drauf (FF3).


----------



## dirkr (11. März 2009)

mal wieder was zum eigentlichen Thema:

Neue KS 900 remote war jetzt ein paar Tage bei miesem Wetter im Einsatz, geschützt durch Schutzblech trotzdem wurde sie ein wenig dreckig, nass durch Regen sowieso.

Das Ein- und Ausfahren wurde mit der Zeit schwergängiger, zum Schluss kam die Stütze nicht mehr bis zum Endanschlag raus.

Zuhause die rote Manschette abgeschraubt und fleissig Brunox GabelDeo drauf. Mehrmals hoch- und runter gefahren, wurde dann besser aber noch nicht perfekt.

Am nächsten Tag nochmal Brunox und siehe da jetzt flutscht sie das es nur eine Freude ist.

Fazit: Nach jeder Tour abwischen inkl. Brunox! Dann ist es gut.

PS: Sattelklemmung hält bisher


----------



## Cunelli (11. März 2009)

Sind Upside-Down Gabeln eigentlich resistenter gegen eindringenden Schmutz, oder kann man die Schwerkraft in dem Fall gegenüber der Dichtwirkung der Abstreifer vernachlässigen? 

Wenn ich mir so ne Stütze kaufe, hätte ich halt gerne, dass sie ähnlich Schmutzresistent ist wie meine Gabel, die ja eigentlich nicht mehr oder weniger können muss. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein, deshalb nochmal der Aufruf an die Gabelhersteller: Baut Versenkstützen!


----------



## decolocsta (11. März 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> mal wieder was zum eigentlichen Thema:
> 
> Neue KS 900 remote war jetzt ein paar Tage bei miesem Wetter im Einsatz, geschützt durch Schutzblech trotzdem wurde sie ein wenig dreckig, nass durch Regen sowieso.
> 
> ...



Brunox ist nix, damit spühlst du alles was an Fett raus, warsch. haben die Chinesen eh damit gespart, mein Tip, aufmachen, alles reichlich fetten und dann abstand von Brunox nehmen, da sonst das Fett schnell wieder weg ist.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (11. März 2009)

Irgendwie glaub ich nicht, dass Gabelhersteller bessere Stützen bauen würden.
Denn das Problem, dass die Stütze sich nicht verdrehen darf, müßten die doch auch erstmal in einem neuen Ansatz lösen. Oder die bauen halt ne Stütze mit zwei Sitzrohren und getrennter Einstellbarkeit der Low- und Highspeed Versenkungeinheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (11. März 2009)

Doch sollte schon funktionieren, das mit dem verdrehen hat ja z.b. Cannondale bei den Leftys seid Jahren im Griff!!

Sprich kein Problem!!

Naja, es wird schon noch was geben, die nächsten Jahre, außer Specialized und Syntace. 

Nachdem sich die Stützen gut verkaufen, springen sicher noch ein paar mit auf den Zug auf!!


----------



## quax_bruch (11. März 2009)

Wo kann ich denn meine schwammige Joplin zur Reparatur/Wartung hinschicken? Hat CB hier in D ein Service Center?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. März 2009)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> Wo kann ich denn meine schwammige Joplin zur Reparatur/Wartung hinschicken? Hat CB hier in D ein Service Center?


Cosmic Sports ist der Importeur


----------



## franzam (11. März 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> mal wieder was zum eigentlichen Thema:
> 
> Neue KS 900 remote war jetzt ein paar Tage bei miesem Wetter im Einsatz, geschützt durch Schutzblech trotzdem wurde sie ein wenig dreckig, nass durch Regen sowieso.
> 
> ...



Meine Speedbal geht schon über 1 Jahr lang mehr oder weniger ohne Pflege


----------



## dirkr (12. März 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Meine Speedbal geht schon über 1 Jahr lang mehr oder weniger ohne Pflege



Hat ja auch 

a) mehr dafür hingelegt
b) weiss ich ja nicht was mehr oder weniger heisst......
c) gibt es sie nun nur nioch als Crankbrothers mit den bekannten Problemen...

Egal.

Schön wenn sie gut funktioniert, dafür kaufen wir ja die Sachen.


----------



## el saltamontes (12. März 2009)

hmmm die rase ist jetzt auf 349,- USD und die GD auf 299,- schon verlockend - könnte aber auch heissen, das demnächst die joplin 4 rasukommt - aber ich glaub mir reichts und hol mir nächstes monat die rase... sag dann bescheid wie sie ist...


----------



## franzam (12. März 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> Hat ja auch
> 
> a) mehr dafür hingelegt
> b) weiss ich ja nicht was mehr oder weniger heisst......
> ...




ab und zu mal etwas Silikonspray drauf, das ist alles. Wenn sie versüfft ist wird sie wie das ganze Bike mit dem Schlauch abgespritzt.


----------



## garbel (12. März 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> hmmm *die rase* ist jetzt auf 349,- USD und die GD auf 299,- schon verlockend - könnte aber auch heissen, das demnächst die joplin 4 rasukommt - aber ich glaub mir reichts und hol mir nächstes monat die rase... sag dann bescheid wie sie ist...



Nettes Teilchen. Ich hab denen mal geschrieben, ob es die auch ohne Versatz gibt/geben wird.


----------



## dirkr (12. März 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> ab und zu mal etwas Silikonspray drauf, das ist alles. Wenn sie versüfft ist wird sie wie das ganze Bike mit dem Schlauch abgespritzt.



Gut so. Mein Bike wird auch nach Schlammschlachten abgespritzt

Ich nehme wie beschrieben zur Zeit Brunox und denke wie decolocsta schrieb das KindShock etwas mit Fett gespart hat.


----------



## biker-wug (13. März 2009)

So, eben die reparierte Stütze vom Importeur zurück bekommen, siehe da, sie fährt aus besser denn je, aber beim draufsitzen federt sie leider ein!!

Sprich wieder nix mit biken mit der Stütze!!

Naja, kurz den Händler angerufen, bekomm Montag ne neue, damit kann ich leben!!

Wollte euch nur informieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (13. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> So, eben die reparierte Stütze vom Importeur zurück bekommen, siehe da, sie fährt aus besser denn je, aber beim draufsitzen federt sie leider ein!!
> 
> Sprich wieder nix mit biken mit der Stütze!!
> 
> ...



Um welche Stütze gehts??? 

Hab zwar einen Verdacht... aber das ist eben nur ein Verdacht


----------



## biker-wug (13. März 2009)

I900!!

Vermute du hattest den Verdacht!!

Aber wie gesagt, bis jetzt muss ich noch immer sagen, die Stütze ist gut, und kaputt gehen kann immer was!!


----------



## Der Toni (16. März 2009)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Du weißt wie die Suchfunktion bei Ebay funktioniert?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Kind-Shock-i950-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318




Entgegen seiner großspurigen Versprechungen hatte er sie wohl nicht.
(siehe Bewertung des Käufers)


----------



## biker-wug (18. März 2009)

So, heute kam die neue Stütze an, leider noch nicht verbaut, da sie erst daheim war, nachdem ich vom biken gekommen bin!!

Ohne ist echt nervig!!

Beim drücken mit der Hand federt sie shcon mal nicht, ausfahren tut sie ohne Probleme, glaub da paßt alles!!

Kann den Service echt nur loben, einmal vom Verkäufer, Dirtrace hier aus dem Forum, und auch von e.wiener bike parts!!

Echt top, supernett und wie ich finde auch unbandig schnell!!


----------



## elBendito (18. März 2009)

Hallo!

ich hab hier vor längerer Zeit im Forum gelesen, 
das sich der obere Teil der Sattelklemmung (KS i900) verbiegen kann. 

Alternativ gibts da wohl von einem anderem Hersteller eine stabilere passende Klemmung. 
Ich meine mich an Bontrager erinnern zu können. 

Nach ausgiebiger Suche habe ich leider nichts gefunden.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand anderes helfen oder weiß einen Link zu dem Produkt.

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Ronja (18. März 2009)

kann mir bitte wer sagen, ob der 2008er jahrgang von der joplin jetzt spielfrei bleibtß Ich glaube da sollte doch irgendwas verbessert werden?

Danke!


----------



## Pittus (18. März 2009)

Hi, 
die Bontrager  war für die Joplin/Maverick.
Kalloy Stützen (die ich habe) oder Tomac http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5317031#post5317031 haben passende Klemmungen

Pitt


----------



## CrossX (18. März 2009)

Meine Stütze ist jetzt seid dem 2. Februar im Umtausch.  
Der Service ist echt mal super schlecht. Das kommt halt davon wenn man in so nem sch..... Onlineshop kauft und nicht beim Händler den man wenigstens jede Woche nerven kann. 
Aber morgen werd ich da nochmal anrufen. Das kann doch nicht war sein. Wenn sowas im Sommer passiert, seh ich aber blöde aus.


----------



## elBendito (19. März 2009)

Pittus schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Bontrager  war für die Joplin/Maverick.
> Kalloy Stützen (die ich habe) oder Tomac http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5317031#post5317031 haben passende Klemmungen
> 
> Pitt



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (19. März 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Meine Stütze ist jetzt seid dem 2. Februar im Umtausch.
> Der Service ist echt mal super schlecht. Das kommt halt davon wenn man in so nem sch..... Onlineshop kauft und nicht beim Händler den man wenigstens jede Woche nerven kann.



Was regst dich auf? Bist ja eh noch voll in der Zeit 

Ich hab meine Kindshock beim Händler gekauft und nach meiner Reklamation 8 Wochen gewartet (trotzdem ich regelmäßig genervt hab). Kenne einen anderen, der online bei GoCycle eingekauft hat, der hat nach einem Defekt immerhin 12 Wochen warten müssen bis seine wieder gekommen ist 

Also noch kein Grund nervös zu werden  



CrossX schrieb:


> Wenn sowas im Sommer passiert, seh ich aber blöde aus.



*uaaarg* an das darf ich gar nicht denken...


----------



## biker-wug (19. März 2009)

Wie oben schon geschrieben, hab ich exakt 9Tage auf die Reparatur gewartet. Nachdem sie immer noch nciht funktioniert hat, nochmal 4Tage auf Ersatz!!


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. März 2009)

na dann mach ich mir um meine ebenfalls von dirtrace bezogene I900 keine sorgen 
sowas liest man gerne als kunde.


----------



## Znarf (23. März 2009)

Ist die i950 eigentlich mittlerweile verfügbar?

Oder war der Ebaylink nur Vaporware?

Die i950 ist der DukeNukem(forever) unter den Sattelstützen 

Grüße Znarf


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. März 2009)

das schaut ja ganz gut aus:

http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/

edit: ah, wurde schon mal gepostet.


----------



## el saltamontes (26. März 2009)

> das schaut ja ganz gut aus:
> 
> http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/



zufällig gerade im bb gesehen? oder auf mtbr - da habs ich nämlich her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (26. März 2009)

jep, vom BB


----------



## Deleted 83484 (26. März 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> das schaut ja ganz gut aus:
> 
> http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/
> 
> edit: ah, wurde schon mal gepostet.



Preise??
Vertrieb in Deutschland ??


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (26. März 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Preise??
> Vertrieb in Deutschland ??



Preis:199
Durchmesser(mm): 27.2  30.9  31.6

Vertrieb musste per email anfragen...


----------



## el saltamontes (26. März 2009)

> Preise??



199,- 



> Vertrieb in Deutschland ??



nein aber webshop - beides unter dem link zu finden,  übrigens


----------



## garbel (26. März 2009)

Hm, etwas windige Sattelklemmung...


"4 set positions" - toll, aber welche? Etwas wenig Infos auf der Seite. Naja, kommt vielleicht noch.


----------



## el saltamontes (26. März 2009)

> Hm, etwas windige Sattelklemmung...



mhm, sieht ein bissl aus wie die von tune. das kann schlechtes bedeuten, muss es aber nicht - aber schlimmer als das, was man von cb und ks hört, kanns ja nicht sein...

übrigens, eine schlechte nachricht hab ich noch (ausm übersee-forum):



> Talked again with the distributor for Crank Brothers this week. The Joplin 27.2 option has been pulled from the catalogue this year.


----------



## lbuega (27. März 2009)

*Wow, looks awesome! *- wie man im englischen so schön sagt  Gefällt mir mit zusammen mit der AMP von der Kabelführung am besten. Dazu noch in allen möglichen Durchmessern erhältlich - ohne lästige Shims - und der Preis ist meiner Ansicht nach auch heiß. Der Lenkerhebel ist auch sexy gelöst, da bin ich doch tatsächlich geneigt, meine Speedball R auszuwechseln...



garbel schrieb:


> Hm, etwas windige Sattelklemmung...
> 
> 
> "4 set positions" - toll, aber welche? Etwas wenig Infos auf der Seite. Naja, kommt vielleicht noch.


Das mit der Sattelklemmung muß die Praxis zeigen... Hab meine Speedball auch fest bekommen, bei der viele rumgenölt haben, dass sie's nicht hinkriegen. Einfach bißchen Hirn einschalten, dann geht's ohne Probleme! 

Mit den Positionen: denk mal etwas nach   ganz oben (11 cm) + ganz unten (0 cm) = 2 Positonen, dann dazwischen nochmal zwei. Und wie man ja auch auf den Bildern schön erkennen kann sind die nicht bei 1/2 cm oder bei 9/10 cm  sondern schön dazwischen verteilt bei rd. 4/8 cm oder so ähnlich. Hört sich für mich auf jeden Fall am optimalsten an, da nicht nur eine Zwischenstufe wie bei den ganzen anderen oder individuell wie bei meiner Speedball (ist mir während dem Fahren zu "unpräzise").

Da mach ich doch gleich mal ne Vorbestellung für'n 31,6er Rohr! Soll ja ab 1. Mai schon verfügbar sein - STRIKE! Dann kann ich mal schaun was das für ne Verarbeitungsqualität ist und ob die auch im Praxiseinsatz was aushält.


----------



## garbel (27. März 2009)

lbuega schrieb:


> Mit den Positionen: denk mal etwas nach   ganz oben (11 cm) + ganz unten (0 cm) = 2 Positonen, dann dazwischen nochmal zwei. Und wie man ja auch auf den Bildern schön erkennen kann sind die nicht bei 1/2 cm oder bei 9/10 cm  sondern schön dazwischen verteilt bei rd. 4/8 cm oder so ähnlich.



Tja, das ist halt die Frage, ob das auch Sinn macht, die Postionen gleichmäßig zu verteilen. Bei der AMP-Stütze z. b. ist die mittlere Position auch nicht in der Mitte, sondern bei 1" (von oben). Angeblich soll das ideal für "trailriding" sein.

Eine weitere Frage wäre: Wie viele Zwischenpositionen braucht man überhaupt?


----------



## Azrael2011 (27. März 2009)

hmm,..diese sattelstütze von blacx schaut interessant aus,wäre überlegenswert.

aber kennt wer diese firma?,habe nämlich wenig lust mein geld ins nirvana zu überweisen....zuverlässig?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. März 2009)

Ich glaube es nicht, aufgrund von ein paar bildchen uind diesem technischen Hintergrund wollt Ihr eine StÃ¼tze bestellen?


> *â´* *MCL* System
> Our patent pending *MCL System* which provides significantly improved performance.
> The *MCL System* has a totally new ergonomic cable routing, a new locking system with a faster and smoother action which eliminates lateral movement.
> More info come soon!


Ihr schein das Geld ja echt locker sitzen zu haben. 
Bei aller Vorfreude:
Da sollte doch zumindest mal etwas mehr zum Hersteller kommen. 
Bei z.B. Syntace weiss man das da QualuitÃ¤t hintersteckt. Aber Blacx, das hat scheinbar noch niemand gehÃ¶rt. Und ausser einer Adresse in Spanien gibts zu dem Laden keinerlei Infos.


> *â´ BLACX*
> CamÃ­ de Can Calders 8B
> 08173 Sant Cugat del VallÃ¨s
> BCN / SPAIN
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (27. März 2009)

> Und ausser einer Adresse in Spanien gibts zu dem Laden keinerlei Infos.


 
jep,..deshalb ist mir da ein wenig unwohl bei*zugeb


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> jep,..deshalb ist mir da ein wenig unwohl bei*zugeb


Nur ein Wenig?


----------



## Azrael2011 (27. März 2009)

> Nur ein Wenig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wenn mir RICHTIG unwohl ist,ist armageddon nahe bzw schon vorbei


----------



## Vaderchen (27. März 2009)

Ich brauch nur ein "Runter" oder "Rauf". Hatte mich vor einiger Zeit zur i900 entschieden und es bisher nicht bereut. Passt auch irgendwie gut zu einem Allmountain Bike. Für mich ist die Funktion einfach nur praktisch.


----------



## dubbel (27. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> hmm,..diese sattelstütze von blacx schaut interessant aus,wäre überlegenswert.
> 
> aber kennt wer diese firma?,habe nämlich wenig lust mein geld ins nirvana zu überweisen....zuverlässig?



irgend jemand muss schliesslich den anfang machen, also los! trau dich!


----------



## lexle (27. März 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> irgend jemand muss schliesslich den anfang machen, also los! trau dich!



Klasse und endlich mal ne Gescheite Waagenklemmung.

Nur sie müsste Schwarz sein...


----------



## Der Toni (27. März 2009)

... oder weiß.


----------



## dubbel (27. März 2009)




----------



## Azrael2011 (27. März 2009)

> Nur sie müsste Schwarz sein...





> ... oder weiß.


 
...oder erhältlich*unk



> irgend jemand muss schliesslich den anfang machen, also los! trau dich!


 
nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (27. März 2009)

mit deiner einstellung würden wir heute noch auf den bäumen hocken, du evolutionsverweigerer.
wo soll da der fortschritt herkommen!?


----------



## Azrael2011 (27. März 2009)

naja,..aber da wird doch wohl schon irgendwer runtergekrabbelt sein vom baum hoff ich doch!.
man muss doch wissen wos hingeht inner savanne,..bzw ob irgendwer diese firma bzw stattelstütze kennt oder ob wer ÜBERHAUPT diese firma kennt.

denn ich habe nix gefunden trotz suchen,...njet,nada,niente,nüscht.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. März 2009)

Google Maps findet auf jeden Fall die Adresse. Wer erklärt sich bereit einen Ausflug in die Nähe von Barcelona zu machen? Mal nachschauen was da so dahinter steckt.


----------



## Der Toni (27. März 2009)

ich kann warten ... eigentlich würde ich gerne die hier haben:
aber wie es aussieht, benutze ich bis dahin schon ´nen Rollator.


----------



## biker-wug (28. März 2009)

Sieht echt net schlecht aus die Stütze, wobei das Silber jetzt auch net meins ist!!

Aber so wirkt sie wertig, von den Bildern her!

Kauf sie doch mal einer und teste!!


----------



## lbuega (29. März 2009)

Also die Farbe dürfte ja wohl das letzte Problem sein... schon mal was von Lackieren (lassen) gehört?!? Wenn die Qualität stimmt ist alles andere zweitrangig, denn dann sollte man noch nicht mal nen ordentlichen Service brauchen  *träum* 

Aber wie schon _Azrael2011 _meinte: das Ding muß erstmal erhältlich sein, bevor man testen kann!!! Also vor Mai geht da mal gar nichts. Und bis in nem Monat gibt's evtl. weiter News.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jurek (4. April 2009)

Moin Moin.
......Ich Habe ein (eig. noch viele mehr, aber die gehören net hier rein) Problem:
(Steinigt mich wenn ich der hundertste bin, der das Problem gemeldet hat )
Ich besitze nun knapp seit einem Jahr eine Crankbrothers joplin R.
Nur jetzt spinnt auf einmal die sattelklemmung rum. Man kann zwar sehr fest anziehen,
aber bei einem heftigererem Schlag oder längerer Gewichtsverteilung nur auf Nase oder Hinterteil des Sattels ,,löst" sich die Klemmung und der Sttel hat auf einmal eine Ganz andere Neigung.
Zweimal ist es mir auch schon unterm Fahren passiert, dass sich die schraube ganz ,,gelöst" hat, und der Sttel dann frei beweglich war.

Ich schätze, dass es das beste ist die stütze einzuschicken.
Was sagt ihr dazu.
Ich bin ratlos, und frage mich wie soetwas bei einer so teuren Stütze passieren kann.
crankbrothers= krank


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. April 2009)

Dein letzer Satz lässt sich etwas detallierter übersetzen:
Crank Brothers = kranke Brüder.

Das Verdrehen der Sattelkemmung kenne ich. Nicht die Schraube löst sich, sondern die konen setzen sich. Bei mir haben sich die konen zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt dann soweit eingearbeitet, dass sich der Sattel zwar nicht mehr verstellt. Dafür sitzen die Konen dann aber sofort so fest im Sattelkopf dass sich die Sattelneigung nicht mehr verändern lässt. Wenn ich die Sattelneigung verändern will, dann muss ich die Konen jedes mal erst mit einem Schraubenzieher aus Ihrem Sitz knebeln .
Zieh die Schrauben mit 17 Nm fest. das wird von CB so angegeben. Das ist schon einen ganze Menge.
Falls Dir an der Klemmung mal was kaputt geht:
Schau mal bei Bontrager nach. dann weisst Du, dass Sie noch nicht einmal die Sattelklemmung selber konstruiert haben.


----------



## schnellejugend (4. April 2009)

lbuega schrieb:


> Also die Farbe dürfte ja wohl das letzte Problem sein... schon mal was von Lackieren (lassen) gehört?!?




Warst du der, der die Standrohre seiner Gabel lackieren wollte?!?


----------



## checkb (4. April 2009)

> Crank Brothers = kranke Brüder



Passt perfekt auch für weitere Produkte aus dem Hause. 

Kranke Brüder = überteuerter Billigmüll aus Fernost.

checkb


----------



## checkb (4. April 2009)

@Dirtrace

Das nenne ich Service.  Da sollten sich einige Anbieter mal ne Scheibe abschneiden. Und weiter geht es mit dem Liften. 

checkb

PS: Reparatur innerhalb 8 Tage mit Versand.


----------



## user_1024 (4. April 2009)

Hallo Sattelversteller,

beim Frühjahrsputz ist mir an meiner KS i900 aufgefallen, daß an der Rückseite ziemlich starke Schleifspuren sind. Ist das normal? bzw. was ist zu tun? Die Stütze ist erst ein halbes Jahr alt und wenig in Gebrauch.

Auffällig war von Anfang an, daß man die Stütze nur runter bekommt, wenn man sie in Richtung der Stütze, also nicht "auf Biegung" belastet.

Ist das Problem bekannt?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. April 2009)

jepp Problem is bekannt. Des sind die Laufspuren der Kugeln. Such ma im Forum, da gibs massenhaft von.


----------



## lbuega (6. April 2009)

Jurek schrieb:


> [...] Ich besitze nun knapp seit einem Jahr eine Crankbrothers joplin R.
> Nur jetzt spinnt auf einmal die sattelklemmung rum. Man kann zwar sehr fest anziehen, aber bei einem heftigererem Schlag oder längerer Gewichtsverteilung nur auf Nase oder Hinterteil des Sattels ,,löst" sich die Klemmung und der Sttel hat auf einmal eine Ganz andere Neigung.
> Zweimal ist es mir auch schon unterm Fahren passiert, dass sich die schraube ganz ,,gelöst" hat, und der Sttel dann frei beweglich war.[...]



Hört sich für mich schon nach einer defekten Sattelklemmung an, sprich Austausch des "guten" Stücks. 

Im Neuzustand hilft es, die konischen Klemmenteile (siehe Foto) und das Gegenstück im Sattelstützenkopf mit Schleifpapier gleichmäßig etwas aufzurauhen. Durch den Lack ist die Reibung zu gering und man erzielt so keinen wirklich guten Halt. Nach dem aufrauhen (bitte NICHT komplett blank machen!) dann noch vernünftig anziehen. Das hat bei mir trotz > 80kg Kampfgewicht geholfen, dass sich die Speedball-Sattelklemmung (bei der Joplin ist's ja (noch) identisch) noch nie von alleine verstellt hat, obwohl ich auch schon ordentlich auf den Sattel gekracht bin. Optisch sieht man's nicht, da die Teile sich ja gegenseitig verdecken, funktionell bringts es aber zu 100%


----------



## Dirtrace (6. April 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> @Dirtrace
> 
> Das nenne ich Service.  Da sollten sich einige Anbieter mal ne Scheibe abschneiden. Und weiter geht es mit dem Liften.
> 
> ...


#

Sorry, ich war ein paar Tage außer Haus, sonst wäre es scheller gegangen.


----------



## Jurek (8. April 2009)

@ Ibuega

vielen dank für den tollen tipp.
werd mir heut no ne neue sattelklemme bstellen und dann deinen tipp befolgen.

mfg jurek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (8. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> jepp Problem is bekannt. Des sind die Laufspuren der Kugeln. Such ma im Forum, da gibs massenhaft von.



Dito.. bei meiner nach 2 Tagen!!! Und sie hat keine Kugeln sonder LÄNGS angeordnete Nadeln? Was für ein SCHWACHSINN.. an die Stelle gehört ein Gleitlager und nicht sowas!


----------



## Nasi (14. April 2009)

Hi,

ich überlege mir derzeit auch eine Teleskopstütze.
Mit folgenden Anforderungen:
D=30.0mm
L=400 mm
Bedienung vom Lenker aus.

Ich habe schon gesucht, bin aber noch nicht fündig geworden.

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich.

Gruss

Nasi


----------



## mät__ (14. April 2009)

Die einschlägigen Stützen sind mit D=27,2 oder 30,9 oder 31,6 erhältlich. Ich glaube die GravityDropper gibts mit 27,2mm, KS und Joplin in den beiden großen Maßen. 

Wahrscheinlich brauchst du eine Distanzhülse, von Sattelrohr Aufreiben rate ich ab.


----------



## Nasi (14. April 2009)

Hi,

wie sieht es mit den AMP Stützen aus.
Hat man eine Möglichkeit diese in Deutschland zu ordern.

Die 5" wäre genau richtig.

http://www.precisioncyclingcomponents.com/Buy.htm

Gruss
Nasi


----------



## Egika (14. April 2009)

Liest Du einfach in diesem Thread, da steht schon alles drin.
An der beschriebenen Situation hat sich bisher nix geändert.

Gruß,
Egika


----------



## Speci (14. April 2009)

Tag zusammen,

hier wurde sicherlich unheimlich viel Know How zusammengetragen. Für einen Nichtvonanfanganmitleser wie mich ist es aber nicht so richtig sinnvoll, die 52 Seiten von Anfang bis Ende zu lesen um herauszubekommen, was ich mir nun kaufen soll.

Ich habe daher einen neuen Thread als "Zusammenfassung" des Erkenntnisstands aufgemacht. Darin geht es im wesentlichen darum, ob es sinnvoll ist, auf die Command Post zu warten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5789550

Bitte dort keinen Hinweis auf die Suche o.ä. hinterlassen - 52 Seiten sind einfach zu viel.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand eine "kurze" Zusammenfassung abgeben. Ich will ja auch so ein Teleskopding haben, nur weiß ich nicht welche 

Speci


----------



## Deleted 54516 (14. April 2009)

Speci schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> hier wurde sicherlich unheimlich viel Know How zusammengetragen. Für einen Nichtvonanfanganmitleser wie mich ist es aber nicht so richtig sinnvoll, die 52 Seiten von Anfang bis Ende zu lesen um herauszubekommen, was ich mir nun kaufen soll.
> 
> ...



Hi,

kurz und knapp, ich habe mir ne Kind Shock für 49,90 gekauft. 10cm zum absenken,bis jetzt bin ich voll zufrieden.
kein Spiel etc.
und missen möchte ich sie nicht mehr.
Mir persönlich reicht die stütze, wenn jemand allerdings 150,-- und mehr ausgeben will, damit ein anderer Name drauf steht dann gerne.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. April 2009)

@Speci:
Toll,
meinst Du wirklich wir leiern Dir den ganzen Krempel noch mal zusammen, nur weil du zu faul bist dich durch die Materie zu wühlen?
Super Einstellung! Am besten alles mundfertig serviert.
Bei der Einstellung könnt ich das :kotz:kriegen.


----------



## Egika (14. April 2009)

Speci schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> hier wurde sicherlich unheimlich viel Know How zusammengetragen. Für einen Nichtvonanfanganmitleser wie mich ist es aber nicht so richtig sinnvoll, die 52 Seiten von Anfang bis Ende zu lesen um herauszubekommen, was ich mir nun kaufen soll.
> 
> ...



Ok, ich habe mir in Deinem neuen Thread den Kommentar verkniffen.
Daher nun hier:
Für Mitleser ist es nicht so richtig sinnvoll, alle naselang das bereits besprochene nochmal jemandem vorzukauen, nur weil er zu faul zum Lesen ist.
50 Seiten sind nicht wirklich viel und das Rauschen ist schnell überlesen.
Also tu uns den Gefallen und informiere Dich!!!
Vielleicht findet sich aber auch ein barmherziger Samariter, der Dir das Gewesene nochmal mundgerecht reproduziert...
Ich bin es nicht!

Egika


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci (14. April 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @Speci:
> Toll,
> meinst Du wirklich wir leiern Dir den ganzen Krempel noch mal zusammen, nur weil du zu faul bist dich durch die Materie zu wühlen?
> Super Einstellung! Am besten alles mundfertig serviert.
> Bei der Einstellung könnt ich das :kotz:kriegen.



Entspann Dich mal. Hast Du mal versucht, aus 52 Seiten das rauszufiltern, was Du brauchst? Die Teleskopsattelstützen sind ein großes Thema und werden in diesem Jahr mit das meistgekaufte Zubehör sein. Da ist es durchaus sinnvoll, so etwas wie eine Zusammenfassung zu haben.

Schade dass bei einer durchaus sinnvollen Frage gleich sämtliche Benimmregeln über Bord geworfen werden. Ist das nötig?

Speci


----------



## M!tch (14. April 2009)

Speci schrieb:


> Die Teleskopsattelstützen sind ein großes Thema und werden in diesem Jahr mit das meistgekaufte Zubehör sein.



ich denke, z.b. ketten und reifen werden mindestens um den faktor 1000 mehr verkauft.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. April 2009)

@Speci:

Also gut:
Umfassende Zusammenfassung dieses Threads.

*Bisher gibt es noch keine automatischen Teleskop-Stützen die dem hier geforderten Verwendungzweck gerecht werden.* 
Es herrscht zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt mehr oder weniger Not gegen Elend.
Die heisstesten Kandidaten mit Gewähr auf dauerhafte Funktionsfähigkeit werden die Specialized-Stütze und die Syntace- Stütze sein (wenn sie dann verfügbar sind).


----------



## el saltamontes (14. April 2009)

> Bisher gibt es noch keine automatischen Teleskop-Stützen die dem hier geforderten Verwendungzweck gerecht werden.



Bisher *wurden hier noch* keine automatischen Teleskop-Stützen die dem hier geforderten Verwendungzweck gerecht werden *getestet*.


----------



## Egika (14. April 2009)

Ja, und das kommt dann bei so einem Zusammenfassungs-Versuch raus.
Richtigstellung:
Mit der AMP und der GD existieren schonmal mindestens zwei Stützen, die dem geforderten Verwendungszweck gerecht werden!

Egika


----------



## el saltamontes (14. April 2009)

> Mit der AMP und der GD existieren schonmal mindestens zwei Stützen, die dem geforderten Verwendungszweck gerecht werden!



rase und blacx nicht zu vergessen! nur das wirs nicht wissen, bedeutet ja nicht, dass die teile nix taugen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi (14. April 2009)

Über die Rase könnte man in Kürze vielleicht schon was erfahren. User 525rainer hat so eine an seinem Nicolai Helius AM.


----------



## Speci (14. April 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @Speci:
> 
> Also gut:
> Umfassende Zusammenfassung dieses Threads.
> ...



Na, danke! Das war ja quasi alles, was ich wissen wollte. Dann harre ich mal der Dinge.

Speci


----------



## Egika (14. April 2009)

schade, dass Du nicht nur zu faul zum Lesen der letzten Beiträge bist, sondern auch der letzten Seite... 
Aber harre ruhig. Währenddessen fahren andere schon mit Sattel auf und nieder, immer wieder


----------



## garbel (14. April 2009)

Ich hätt auch schon lange 'ne AMP, aber die machen es einem nicht so einfach, so ein Ding käuflich zu erwerben. Kein Vertrieb in D; kauf über die Webseite nur in die USA und nach Kanada...


----------



## Egika (14. April 2009)

ja, das ist dumm, aber meines Wissens macht die GD einen mindestens ebenso guten Job...


----------



## ibislover (14. April 2009)

@garbel
du hast be pm!


----------



## el saltamontes (14. April 2009)

> @garbel
> du hast be pm!




kannst du mir da auch so eine pm schicken, wenn da drinn steht wie ich an ne amp komm?


----------



## BikeTiefling (14. April 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> kannst du mir da auch so eine pm schicken, wenn da drinn steht wie ich an ne amp komm?



Die Info hätte ich auch gern.


----------



## garbel (14. April 2009)




----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. April 2009)

Hey, auch wissn wolln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (14. April 2009)

Wenn ihr auch Interesse an einer AMP habt, dann schreibt doch ibislover eine pm !


----------



## lbuega (18. April 2009)

Hab hier mal meine private Sammlung zur Übersicht an höhenverstellbaren Sattelstützen zur Verfügung gestellt: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/16467/page:1/sort:title/direction:asc
Die Daten zu den Stützen gibt's im unten angehängten PDF: 

Kann gut sein, dass sich mittlerweile auch schon wieder was geändert hat, daher: _*Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.*_


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. April 2009)

Sehr cool. Syntace ist auch im Boot, das ist gut!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. April 2009)

Habe jetzt auch eine Speedball an meinem Bike: funktioniert super, der verstellbereich ist für Touren/Marathonfahrer völlig ausreichend.
Jeder weitere Zentimeter macht die Stützen instabiler und damit anfälliger.

Werde mir allerdings noch die Fernbedienung nachrüsten, denn wenn die Hände am Lenker bleiben können, kann es nur besser/sicherer sein !!


----------



## CrossX (18. April 2009)

Nächste Woche soll meine I900 aus der Reklamation kommen. Nach etlichen Wochen....
Einziger Vorteil; weils so lange gedauert hat, bekomm ich jetzt die neue überarbeitete Version, bei der die Laufspuren der Oberfläche angeblich nicht mehr auftreten sollen.
Ich werd mal berichten wie sie hält wenn sie endlich wieder da ist.


----------



## bernerbiker (21. April 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> jep, vom BB



was ist denn bb
hast du mir den internet link dazu (gleich richtiges thema


----------



## HolgerK (22. April 2009)

Hallo,

bin nun seit letzter Woche auch Besitzer einer KS I-900R und hätte auch mal gleich eine Frage.

Wenn die Stütze voll ausgefahren ist, dann lässt sie sich noch ein paar cm weiter ausziehen wenn man am Sattel das Bike anhebt. Wenn sie voll eingefahren ist, lässt sie sich auch wieder auf die maximale Länge ausziehen, also über die 12,5 cm. Dabei bleibt aber die interne Verstellung - ich nennen das mal so -  unten, also man kann die Stütze dann wieder nach unten drücken. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob das normal ist, da die Funktion ansonsten gut ist.

VG
Holger


----------



## dirkr (22. April 2009)

lbuega schrieb:


> Hab hier mal meine private Sammlung zur Übersicht an höhenverstellbaren Sattelstützen zur Verfügung gestellt: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/16467/page:1/sort:title/direction:asc
> Die Daten zu den Stützen gibt's im unten angehängten PDF:
> 
> Kann gut sein, dass sich mittlerweile auch schon wieder was geändert hat, daher: _*Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.*_



Daten für die KS sind schon mal falsch, sind nämlich stufenlos. nur als Beispiel.


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. April 2009)

@bernerbiker: bikeboard.at
einen genauen link kann ich dir aus zeitmangel aber nicht bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (22. April 2009)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin nun seit letzter Woche auch Besitzer einer KS I-900R und hätte auch mal gleich eine Frage.
> 
> ...




Sie sollte sich nicht ausziehen lassen, meine macht das zumindest net!!


----------



## dirkr (22. April 2009)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Wenn die Stütze voll ausgefahren ist, dann lässt sie sich noch ein paar cm weiter ausziehen wenn man am Sattel das Bike anhebt.



Dann ist sie noch nicht voll ausgefahren.
Einmal warten ist da wohl angesagt, sprich alles schön einfetten nach Anleitung, dann flutscht sie von selbst in die höchste Stufe.


----------



## fritschki (23. April 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe mir eine gebrauchte Joplin auf E**y geschossen. Dummerweise kam ich erst nachher auf die Idee zu messen und befürchte jetzt dass die Stütze aufgrund des Rahmendesigns (MiniDH) zu lang sein wird.

Das brennt mir jetzt unter den Fingernägeln, deshalb hier meine Frage:

Um wieviel cm kann man eine Joplin kürzen ohne das Innenleben modifizieren zu müssen. 
Wenn das mal einer nachmessen könnte wäre super. 

Also die äussere Hülse Unterkante bis Unterkante Innereien.

Falls ich die Stütze weiter kürzen müsste damits passt:
Wo krieg ich eine detaillierte technische Zeichnung / Explosionszeichnung der Joplin oder speedball her?


Danke schon mal!


----------



## HolgerK (24. April 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> Dann ist sie noch nicht voll ausgefahren.
> Einmal warten ist da wohl angesagt, sprich alles schön einfetten nach Anleitung, dann flutscht sie von selbst in die höchste Stufe.



Hi,

wenn ich es nachmesse, dann ist sie schon 12,5 cm draußen, nur geht sie dann halt noch ein paar cm weiter raus aber bei druck auch sofort wieder auf die 12,5 cm zurück. Genauso wenn sie eingefahren ist, dann lässt sie sich auch bis ca. 15 cm ausziehen, geht bei Druck aber wieder komplett zurück.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2009)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn ich es nachmesse, dann ist sie schon 12,5 cm draußen, nur geht sie dann halt noch ein paar cm weiter raus aber bei druck auch sofort wieder auf die 12,5 cm zurück. Genauso wenn sie eingefahren ist, dann lässt sie sich auch bis ca. 15 cm ausziehen, geht bei Druck aber wieder komplett zurück.






G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2009)

Ach, und meine KS fängt jatzt langsam auch an mukken zu machen.
Bleibt nimmer wirklich drinn wenn man sein Rad daran hochhebt, außerdem schiebt sich ohne Hebelbedienung bei starker Belastung selbständig rein.
Standrohr ist aber noch ganz ohne irgendwelcher riefen oder anderer Spuren.
Noch ist sie aber ansich funktionstüchtig.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritschki (25. April 2009)

Joplin kürzen - weiss den keiner was darüber?


----------



## psychof (25. April 2009)

fritschki schrieb:


> Joplin kürzen - weiss den keiner was darüber?



Ich hab meine so weit gekürzt wie erlaubt (laut Markierung). Hab grad gemessen, von unten bis über den roten Ring sind es jetzt noch 22cm. Keine Ahnung, wie lang es vorher war. Glaub ca. 4cm sind es. Müßte jetzt noch jemand nachmessen, der die ungekürzte hat. 

Bilder hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5363011#post5363011

Wenn man von unten reinschaut, würde noch 1cm mehr gehen, ohne das man das "Innenleben" beschädigt.


----------



## fritschki (25. April 2009)

Super, das hilft mir schon weiter. Ich geh gleich mal den Rahmen messen. Danke!


----------



## lexle (25. April 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ach, und meine KS fängt jatzt langsam auch an mukken zu machen.
> Bleibt nimmer wirklich drinn wenn man sein Rad daran hochhebt, außerdem schiebt sich ohne Hebelbedienung bei starker Belastung selbständig rein.
> Standrohr ist aber noch ganz ohne irgendwelcher riefen oder anderer Spuren.
> Noch ist sie aber ansich funktionstüchtig.
> ...




Die riefen bekommste au noch..

Bei der Zweiten KS wo ich die Sattelklemmung im Griff hatte (Dank deinem Tomac Tipp) fings bei mir ausm Karton schon an.. 

Wenn du bis 3 cm vor Ende abgesenkt hast, ist sie von alleine bei jeder kräftigeren Belastung bis an den Anschlag gefahren... Nach 3 mal hatte ich dann die Riefen..

Ab in Karton.. Zurück zum Händler Geld erstattet bekomen.. jetzt wart ich auf die Syntace...

Ende 

KS = Schrott 

Ein Radial Nadellager zur Linearführung ??? Wo gibt es denn sowas? Bei KS !


----------



## Cunelli (25. April 2009)

.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. April 2009)

Ich hoffe immer noch auf diese hier. klick 

soll wohl doch erst nächstes Jahr kommen. Aber dafür wird die dann auch funktionieren, im Gegensatz zu dem Ami-S****.


----------



## lbuega (27. April 2009)

psychof schrieb:


> fritschki  schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Joplin kürzen - weiss den keiner was darüber?
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen: max. ca. 5,5 cm kannst du sie kürzen ohne das Innenleben modifizieren zu müssen. Das ist dann allerdings tatsächlich schon ca. 1 cm mehr als die Markierung auf der Sattelstütze vorsieht. Mußt halt drauf achten, dass sie nach dem Kürzen noch mind. 6 cm im Sattelrohr steckt, so ist's zumindest lt. Markierung ursprünglich gekennzeichnet. Viel Erfolg. 

Eine Querschnittsgrafik hier - allerdings von der Speedball, da jedoch (noch) baugleich mit der Joplin dürft es egal sein:


----------



## fritschki (27. April 2009)

Mit 55 mm könnte es gerade so passen. 
Aufs Innenleben modifizieren bin ich nicht unbedingt scharf, ausserdem wird sich der Hub dann wohl auch verkleinern. 

Werde mal die Zeichnung studieren 

@lbuega


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. April 2009)

Seh ich da etwa Nadellager missbraucht als Liniearführung?


----------



## mät__ (27. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Seh ich da etwa Nadellager missbraucht als Liniearführung?


wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritschki (27. April 2009)

Nö. Führungen sind zwei Kunststoffringe (Polyamid oder Teflon tippe ich mal).
Damit das ganze sich nicht verdreht ist eine Nut/Feder Passung engearbeitet, die sieht man allerdings nicht auf der Zeichnung.


----------



## Rad-ab (27. April 2009)

Hier ist immer die Rede von einer "verbesserten" Version der Kindshock I-900,
gibt es die mittlerweile zu kaufen? (Welcher Händler hat sie?)
Woran erkennt man sie im Vergleich zu der alten?
Thx schon mal für sachdienliche Hinweise 

(Habe heute meine Joplin geschrottet und da ich sowieso damit nicht zufrieden war , will ich nun mal die KS probieren)


----------



## CrossX (28. April 2009)

Ich hab heute meine überarbeitete Version der I900 bekommen. Sieht erstmal fast genau so aus wie die alte. Nur die rote Überwurfmutter hat ein anderes Design. 
Auffälligste Verbesserung: Eine bebilderte, recht detailierte Bedienungsanleitung in 7 Sprachen 
Darin steht jetzt auch, dass die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit eingestellt werden kann. Desweiteren ne detailierte Wartungsanleitung. Darin steht was von 3 Führungsbuchsen. Ich weiß nicht ob die vorher auch drin waren. 
Die Sattelklemmung ist vom Mechanismus auch gleich geblieben.
Von der Beschichtung der Lauffläche sieht sie auch nicht anders aus. 
Mal sehen ob die Konstrukteure bei KS ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht haben und wie sie sich in nächster Zeit in der Praxis schlägt.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich hab heute meine überarbeitete Version der I900 bekommen. Sieht erstmal fast genau so aus wie die alte. Nur die rote Überwurfmutter hat ein anderes Design.
> Auffälligste Verbesserung: Eine bebilderte, recht detailierte Bedienungsanleitung in 7 Sprachen
> Darin steht jetzt auch, dass die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit eingestellt werden kann. Desweiteren ne detailierte Wartungsanleitung. Darin steht was von 3 Führungsbuchsen. Ich weiß nicht ob die vorher auch drin waren.
> Die Sattelklemmung ist vom Mechanismus auch gleich geblieben.
> ...



Echt, man kann die Ausfahrtsgeschwindigkeit einstellen???....was steht denn da???

G.


----------



## CrossX (28. April 2009)

Auszug aus der Bedienungsanleitung. Hab ich allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert:

"Die Rückfederungsgeschwindigkeit kann auf Wunsch des Fahrers eingestellt werden.
Um die Geschwindigkeit einstellen zu können:
1) Müssen Sie die rote Schraube lösen
2) Müssen Sie die Höhe der Sitzposition einstellen: niedrige Sattelstütze bedeutete langsame Rückfederung, hohe Position hingegen schnelle Rückfederung 
3) Müssen Sie die Schraube der Sattelstütze nach Einstellung der gewünschten Höhe festziehen.
Das legt die Rückfedergeschwindigkeit fest." 

Ich werd das morgen mal ausprobieren. Ob das jetzt ein Feature der überarbeiteten Version ist, oder ob das auch bei der Alten geht, steht da leider nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2009)

Aha....also nur für die neuen Modelle...


G.


----------



## dirkr (30. April 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Auszug aus der Bedienungsanleitung. Hab ich allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert:
> 
> "Die Rückfederungsgeschwindigkeit kann auf Wunsch des Fahrers eingestellt werden.
> Um die Geschwindigkeit einstellen zu können:
> ...




Welche rote Schraube? Wo ist die bei Dir?


----------



## Speci (4. Mai 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> Welche rote Schraube? Wo ist die bei Dir?



Das ist genaugenommen die dicke Rändelmutter am oberen Ende des fest im Rahmen sitzenden Teils.

Ich habe dann wohl auch so ein neues Modell mit Remote. Ich habe sie bisher nur einen Tag im Einsatz gehabt, sehe aber optisch/äußerlich keinerlei Benutzungserscheinungen. Keine Riefen oder sowas.
Der Sattel lässt sich ca. 1mm nach rechts und links drehen, aber damit kann ich leben. Die 12,5 cm Verstellweg sind reiner Luxus und erhöhen den Fahrspaß gigantisch.
Problematisch ist allein das erste Setting. In der (offensichtlich neuen) Anleitung steht, der rote Hebel unterm Sattel müsse parallel zur Bowdenzugbefestigung ausgerichtet und da fixiert werden. Zumindest bei mir rutscht die Stütze dann aber bei Belastung sofort ab. Da musste ich ein bisschen fummeln, bis ich es passend hatte. Jetzt rutscht die Stütze bei gezogenem Hebel und etwas Last auf dem "Heck" ab, und bei gezogenem Hebel und Entlastung kommt sie sofort raus. Dafür steht der rote Hebel ca. 45 Grad hoch.
Bei der Montage die Bowdenzugbefestigung am Remote-Hebel ca. zur Hälfte rausdrehen, das Spiel ist nachher zur Feinjustage notwendig.
Mitte Mai bin ich eine Woche in Finale. Wenn die KS die Woche überlebt, dann bleibt sie dran 

nisp


----------



## CrossX (4. Mai 2009)

Alles klar, das wars. 
Meine KS i900 hat nach dem Umtausch genau 4 Tage gehalten. Jetzt ist die Sattelklemmung verbogen und schon wieder die ersten Laufspuren über die gesamte Länge der Stütze. 
Ich für meinen Fall bin bedient von dem Gerät. So toll die Funktion im Gelände ja ist, aber das kann nicht über die absolut minderwertige Qualität hinwegtrösten. 
Morgen werd ich bei Gocycle anrufen und denen sagen, dass ich mein Geld zurück will. Hatte ja die Hoffnung, dass die überarbeitete Version irgendwie besser ist, aber anscheinend haben die wirklich nur das Design der Überwurfmutter geändert......
Sehr schade, hatte mich wirklich auf ne tolle Saison mit der Stütze gefreut. 
Vielleicht spar ich ein wenig und hol mir die Specialized Command. Bei der kann man sich zumindest ziemlich sicher sein, dass sie qualitativ auf höchstem Niveau ist. Dafür zahl ich auch gerne ein paar Euro mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkr (4. Mai 2009)

Tja,

ich habe 2 und beide laufen sehr gut. Bei einer habe ich zwar im unteren Bereich etwas von der Anodisierung verloren, wahrscheinlich durch die Nadellager, aber sie funktioniert immer noch sehr gut. Die letztere funzt sogar perfekt ohne nur den Hauch eines Missstandes, toitoitoi. Ist die letzte Version.


----------



## CrossX (4. Mai 2009)

Versteh ich echt nicht. Bei mir war 2 mal innerhalb kurzer Zeit das gleiche. Die Sattelklemmung war zwar erst bei der zweiten defekt aber die Laufspuren waren bei beiden. 
Und mit der Klemmung kann eigentlich nicht an mir liegen. Ich wiege ca. 77kg. Da darf sich so ein Teil doch nicht verbiegen.
Und mit der Lauffläche halte ich einfach für ne simple Fehlkonstruktion. Da wird als Führung wohl ein Kugellager benutzt. Das kann ja auf Dauer nicht funktionieren. Da gehört ein Gleitlager hin und nix anderes.
Ich werd jetzt morgen nochmal im Shop anrufen und nachhören was die dazu sagen.


----------



## dirkr (4. Mai 2009)

Ne an Deinem Gewicht kann es nicht liegen, ich bin zur Zeit bei 86...

Sattelklemmung mit 5 Nm angezogen und gut is. hat sich bei beiden bisher nicht verbogen bzw. gelockert.

Die Laufspuren bei der Einen sind mir schlicht egal, solange alles funktioniert.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Verbiegen der Sattelklemmungen scheint wohl ein Problem schwankender Materialqualitäten zu sein. Ist das Alu zu weich, biegt es sich auf. 
War bei der Joplin auch zu beobachten. Ein bestimmter Anteil an Klemmkrallen hat sich einfach verabschiedet. Ich hab mit meinen 90 kg keine Klemme verbogen bekommen.
Da hilft nur reklamieren. Die Chinesen scheinen hinschtlich der Materialprüfung noch etwas hinterher zu hängen.
Der ganze Kram ist halt halbfertig auf den Markt geworfen.


----------



## CrossX (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hab auch überlegt ob ich sie fahre bis sie garnicht mehr funktioniert, bis jetzt läuft sie ja trotz Laufspuren butterweich. Aber mich ärgert es einfach, fast 200 Euro für etwas auszugeben, das nur mit Einschränkungen und Ärger verbunden ist. Und wenn jetzt schon Riefen auf der  Oberfläche sind, kann man auch drauf warten, wann die Funktion schlechter wird. War bei meiner ersten Stütze auch so. Erst nur ein paar kleine Kratzer, und mit der Zeit wurde es immer hackeliger.


----------



## Masira (5. Mai 2009)

ahoi zusammen, 

ich bin schon ewig auf der suche nach einer telestütze für mich, mein problem ist, dass ich ein cannondale prophet und somit ein 27,2er sitzrohr habe...
somit kommt bisher nur die gravity dropper in frage, die mir aber zu wneig verstellbereich bietet und außerdem nicht gefällt 

nun habe ich diese gute stück entdeckt: http://www.rasebike.com/rapid.htm

die stütze gibt es in 27,2 und sie soll 9" (230mm!!!) verstellbereich haben! das wär natürlich gigantisch! ok, der preis ist bisschen happig, aber würd ich hinnehmen.
hat jemand erfahrungen zu dieser stütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (5. Mai 2009)

soo, endeckt hast du die stütze!? 

ließ den fred hier mal einiges seiten zurück.
über das teil wurde schon genug geschrieben. zwischen all den KS stützen beiträgen wirst schon was finden.
google hilft auch ungemein weiter.

aber warum selber suchen...


----------



## sluette (6. Mai 2009)

oder schreib einfach 525rainer an, der fährt das teil seit einigen wochen...


----------



## dirkr (6. Mai 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> fast 200 Euro für etwas auszugeben, das nur mit Einschränkungen und Ärger verbunden ist



150,- für die i900R, sprich Remote, ist doch ok, oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2009)

Ich habe das schon letztes Jahr geschrieben, als die i900 noch so gehypt würde - die KS Stütze ist einfach nur Schrott. Meine ist im Moment auch eingeschickt:

- Sattelstütze senkt sich bei Belastungen ca 3cm ab
- großes Spiel an der Sattelnase 
- Riefen auf der Rückseite 
- Remotehebel wird durch einen Konstruktionsfehler langsam vom Zug durchgescheuert

Hoffnung das die Mängel nach einem Tausch nicht wieder auftauchen, habe ich keine


----------



## dirkr (6. Mai 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> - Sattelstütze senkt sich bei Belastungen ca 3cm ab
> - großes Spiel an der Sattelnase
> - Riefen auf der Rückseite
> - Remotehebel wird durch einen Konstruktionsfehler langsam vom Zug durchgescheuert
> Hoffnung das die Mängel nach einem Tausch nicht wieder auftauchen, habe ich keine



zu 1) kein einziges Mal bisher bei mir

zu 2) bei  mir nicht

zu 3) bei einer vorhanden jedoch ohne Funktionseinschränkung

zu 4) Rändelschraube so einstellen das der Zug in der freien Nut läuft, dann passt es

Ich will hier keine Pro-Veranstaltung für KS machen, doch für das Geld (150,-  für die Remote) ist die Funktion top!

Mehr als das doppelte ausgeben für eine Spezi oder auf eine Syntace warten ist ja schön und gut, doch für das Geld der Spezi habe ich 1) 2 der Stützen und 2) fahre ich den ganzen Sommer damit, schliesslich ist Syntace noch lange nicht erhältlich...


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> zu 1) kein einziges Mal bisher bei mir
> 
> zu 2) bei  mir nicht
> 
> ...



Das freut mich wenn Du die Probleme nicht hast, aber das hilft mir und den zahlreichen anderen Usern mit den gleichen Problemen, nicht weiter.

Und zu 4. - auch dann schleift der Zug Ã¼ber das Alu und scheuert dieses mit der Zeit durch. Dem Entwickler des Hebels gehÃ¶rt das Ding um die Ohren geschlagen. 

Ich kann echt nur von der i-900 abraten, die taugt hÃ¶chstens als ÃbergangslÃ¶sung.

Und was den gÃ¼nstigen Preis angeht, mittlerweile kostet die Remote doch auch zwischen 190-220â¬. Eine Specialized Command gibt es aus UK fÃ¼r 250â¬. 

...


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. Mai 2009)

...mit weniger verstellweg, also (für mich) völlig uninteressant. außerdem hab ich eine specialized-allergie...


----------



## dirkr (6. Mai 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Und was den gÃ¼nstigen Preis angeht, mittlerweile kostet die Remote doch auch zwischen 190-220â¬. Eine Specialized Command gibt es aus UK fÃ¼r 250â¬.
> 
> ...



Falsch. REMOTE 150,- â¬.

Musst nur ein wenig schauen. dirtrace bietet sie glaube ich auch fÃ¼r de Kurs an.

Und die Spezi hat nur 10 cm gegenÃ¼ber 12,5 cm bei der KS. Und das ist eine Menge an Unterschied beim Versenken


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2009)

Im Endeffekt ist mir das auch relativ egal. Meiner Meinung nach ist die KS schlecht konstruiert und von mieser Qualität und nach meinen Erfahrungen nach 6 Monaten gebrauch, kann ich sie nicht mit gutem Gewissen weiter empfehlen. 

Wenn ihr zufrieden und überzeugt von der KS seit, dann ist ja alles wunderbar. Eine Diskussion ist dann überflüssig, ich habe nicht den Anspruch euch vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen, sondern hier nur meine Meinung und Erfahrung gepostet.


----------



## dirkr (6. Mai 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist mir das auch relativ egal. Meiner Meinung nach ist die KS schlecht konstruiert und von mieser Qualität und nach meinen Erfahrungen nach 6 Monaten gebrauch, kann ich sie nicht mit gutem Gewissen weiter empfehlen.
> 
> Wenn ihr zufrieden und überzeugt von der KS seit, dann ist ja alles wunderbar. Eine Diskussion ist dann überflüssig, ich habe nicht den Anspruch euch vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen, sondern hier nur meine Meinung und Erfahrung gepostet.



Ich mache ja dasselbe, es ist nur meine Meinung und Du ist genauso viel wert wie Deine.

Vielleicht ist die letzte Charge besser geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die letzte Charge besser geworden...



Das wäre natürlich gut, ich hoffe mal ich bekomme eine neue und nicht die alte repariert zurück.


----------



## CrossX (6. Mai 2009)

Ich hab meine heute mal auseinander genommen und mir das Dingen genau angeguckt. Das mit den Kerben in der Lauffläche ist einfach auf eine simple Fehlkonstruktion zurückzuführen. Die haben als Führung ein Nadellager eingebaut. Was noch unpassendes hätten die Konstrukteure von KS da nicht reinsetzen können. Rilllen auf der Lauffläche lassen sich quasi garnicht vermeiden, wenn man die Stütze absenkt und auch nur die leichteste Querkraft aufbringt. 
Ich hab meine jetzt mit Fett vollgepumpt, und werd sie fahren, bis sie den Geist aufgibt. Mal sehen wie lange das dauert. 

Auf bessere Qualität würd ich auch bei der neuen Charge nicht hoffen.
Leider ist man ja nach wenigen Wochen Teleskopstütze fahren absolut abhängig von dem Teil.
Die Specialized muss auch erstmal zeigen was sie kann. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr


----------



## DragonStyler (6. Mai 2009)

Warum baut man da kein normales Kugellager rein? Warum musste es ein Nadellager sein, dass macht doch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. Mai 2009)

jaja... normale Gleitlager würde sicher länger halten und die Rillen vermeiden. Aber Syntace kann ja dann nächstes Jahr zeigen wies gemacht wird.


----------



## supercollider (7. Mai 2009)

ich verfolge den thread ja nun schon eine ganze weile und hätte mir den command post geholt, wenn der nicht tatsächlich statt 40cm länge wie in den spezifikationen angegeben nur um die 37cm hätte. die 3 cm hätte ich genau gebraucht (beim händler nachgemessen). allerdings scheint auch die speci stütze nicht frei von problemen wenn man mal in englischsprachigen foren schaut:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=452580&page=3

für mich bleibt also nur die hoffnung auf syntace...


----------



## Speci (7. Mai 2009)

supercollider schrieb:


> allerdings scheint auch die speci stütze nicht frei von problemen



Genau, das schrieb ich ja oben schon. Natürlich kann man auf die Specialized-Stütze warten, aber dagegen scheint doch die KindShock schon ziemlich stabil zu sein.
Und ob die Syntace besser ist? Warten wir mal ab... Bis dahin habe ich hoffentlich viel Spaß mit meiner KS .

Speci


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Mai 2009)

Auf mich macht die BLACX Jewel AM einen hochwertigen und sauber verarbeiteten Eindruck. Mit dem geringen Gewicht (sofern es stimmt) und dem Preis von 199 durchaus ne Überlegung wert. Ich denke sobald diese in 31,6 verfügbar ist, werde ich sie bestellen und testen. Schlimmer wie bei der KS kann es nicht kommen


----------



## CrossX (8. Mai 2009)

Sauber verarbeitet und hochwertig wirkt die KS auch. Und trotzdem funktioniert sie nicht wirklich gut. EIn bisschen Hochglanzlack kann man überall draufsprühen. Davon auf die Qualität zu schließen ist ein bisschen gewagt find ich. 
Aber sag ruhig mal Bescheid wenn du sie hast. Vielleicht ist das ja endlich die erhoffte Alternative


----------



## fritschki (8. Mai 2009)

Gestern kam meine gebrauchte Joplin die ich ersteigert hatte.
Leider wird es wohl eine negative Bewertung bei meinem "Geschäftspartner" geben.
Bei dem "neuwertigen" Angebot sind die Klemmbacken so durchgebogen gewesen dass ein Klemmen des Sattels unmöglich war.
Auch deutlich zu sehen an den Haarrissen in der Eloxalschicht.

Ich habe die Klemmschraube "gut" fest gezogen, aber mit Gefühl. Keine Chance, der Sattel liess sich sogar von Hand noch immer hin und her schieben!

Ich glaube mal hier irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass man das Teil richtig zuknallen muss damit es klemmt. Hab ich gemacht... und PENG! fliegt mir der ganze Shice un die Ohren. Toll! 

Der Kopf ist voll die Fehlkonstruktion! Ich verstehe nicht wie man sowas weiter produzieren kann, wo es doch zum klemmen eines Sattels genügend andere Varianten gibt die funktionnieren.

Und wenn die Typen bei CB des Designs wegen diese Klemmung weiter benutzten wollen, bitte aber dann sollen sie wenigstens Material nehmen das den Belastungen angepasst ist!

Also brauche ich jetzt:
1 Satz neue Klemmbacken plus die dazugehörige Schraube.
Gibt's die als Ersatzteil und woher? Besser noch wäre eine robustere Alternative die hält (habe mal was von Bontrager gehört glaube ich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritschki (8. Mai 2009)

Ich habe gefunden 


> Das Teil heisst:
> 
> Bontrager Seatpost Head, Part Number: 272628
> 
> ...


Siehe hier: http://www.bontrager.com/model/06096/fr


Ãbrigens kÃ¼rzen kann man die Joplin genau 5.8 cm. Ist zwar Ã¼ber der Markierung aber bis zum unteren Stopfen sind es genau 5.8 cm - dÃ¼rfte also auch gehen.


----------



## biker-wug (8. Mai 2009)

Das Teil ist aber ehrlich gesagt auch net besser als das originalteil!

Hatte ich auch damals an meiner Maverick montiert!


----------



## B3ppo (9. Mai 2009)

Hi,
hab seit ca. nem halben Jahr die KS I900 und war eigentlich auch zufrieden. Der Sattel lockerte sich immer mal wieder aber sonst ok. Jetzt hatte ich sie ausgebaut weil ich im Bikepark ne normale drin haben wollte und die KS nicht zu strapazieren. Als ich sie jetzt wieder eingebaut habe plötzlich der Schreck. Sie bleibt nicht unten, keine Ahnung warum aber sie kommt immer wieder hoch. Hat jemand ne Erklärung?
Bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion ob die KS taugt oder net


----------



## CrossX (10. Mai 2009)

Hast du die Remoteversion oder die mit Hebel?


----------



## lexle (10. Mai 2009)

Speci schrieb:


> Genau, das schrieb ich ja oben schon. Natürlich kann man auf die Specialized-Stütze warten, aber dagegen scheint doch die KindShock schon ziemlich stabil zu sein.
> Und ob die Syntace besser ist? Warten wir mal ab... Bis dahin habe ich hoffentlich viel Spaß mit meiner KS .
> 
> Speci



Die Syntace wird bessser, zumindes Punkt 1 die Klemmung ist schonmal genial.

Mit der KS Hatte ich auch alle hier genannten dfeket mit 2 Klemmungen udn 2 Stützenn.

Wie ein"Vorschreiber " hier sagte.. "wenn man sich mal das Nadellager zur Führung anschaut kommt man aus dem Kopfschütteln nicht mehr Heraus.. So ein schwachsinn"

Lexle der jetzt Non-Vario fährt, bis die Syntace kommt


----------



## lexle (10. Mai 2009)

DragonStyler schrieb:


> Warum baut man da kein normales Kugellager rein? Warum musste es ein Nadellager sein, dass macht doch keinen Sinn.



An so einer Stelle muss ein Gleitlager rein.

Use kann das mit sienen Gefederten Sattelstützen scon seit 15 Jahren ohne Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (10. Mai 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Sauber verarbeitet und hochwertig wirkt die KS auch. Und trotzdem funktioniert sie nicht wirklich gut. EIn bisschen Hochglanzlack kann man überall draufsprühen. Davon auf die Qualität zu schließen ist ein bisschen gewagt find ich.



Auf die Qualität habe ich durch das Aussehen nicht geschlossen. Ich meinte lediglich "macht einen hochwertigen und sauber verarbeiteten Eindruck....". Ich hätte der Blaxc gerne eine Chance gegeben. Da ich aber auf meine Anfrage nach der Lieferbarkeit, nach einer Woche immer noch keine Antwort habe, ist das Thema für mich gegessen. Einen möglichen Reklamationsfall möchte ich mit diesem Support nicht abwickeln


----------



## B3ppo (10. Mai 2009)

Die mit Hebel unterm Sitz.


----------



## oolinger (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

in einer der letzten Ausgaben der Solobici - einem spanischen MTB Magazin - war ein test von 4 dieser Sattelstützen. Die Blacx Jewel AM, die Joplin, Specialized und Gravity Dropper. Jede für sich hatte das ein oder andere Manko. Aber von den Problemen, wie sie hier im Forum auftauchen wurde nicht viel gesagt. Da die Blacx mit Ihren 200,- Euro und der Art wie der Seilzug an der Stütze montiert ist recht interessant aussieht werde ich die mal kontaktieren und schauen, ob ich die Tage mal bei denen vorbei fahre, da die Ihr Büro angeblich in der Nähe von Barcelona haben. Wenn ich mehr erfahre, werde ich gerne hier berichten.

Aber vielleicht ist die Zeit einfach noch nicht reif fuer sowas...?! Oder doch, irgendwo hab ich von recht begeistereten KS i900 Benutzer gelesen, find den link aber nicht mehr.

Gruesse und viel Sapss beim Biken dieser Tage



dreamdeep schrieb:


> Auf die Qualität habe ich durch das Aussehen nicht geschlossen. Ich meinte lediglich "macht einen hochwertigen und sauber verarbeiteten Eindruck....". Ich hätte der Blaxc gerne eine Chance gegeben. Da ich aber auf meine Anfrage nach der Lieferbarkeit, nach einer Woche immer noch keine Antwort habe, ist das Thema für mich gegessen. Einen möglichen Reklamationsfall möchte ich mit diesem Support nicht abwickeln


----------



## oolinger (11. Mai 2009)

Wen es interessiert, hier der link zur Blacx:

http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2009)

Genau diese würd mich auch interessieren

Meine KS i900 gibt gerade auch den Geist auf.
Bleibt nimmer herausen...hab aber kreinerlei Rillenprobleme auf der Lauffläche
Muß ich mal zerlegen und mal reinschaun.
Hab zum Glück noch eine 10cm GD...puhh.
Aber werd mir wohl dennoch nommal ein KS i900 hohlen müssen, weil bei Syntace hauts ja auch net so optimal hin

G.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Mai 2009)

oolinger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in einer der letzten Ausgaben der Solobici - einem spanischen MTB Magazin - war ein test von 4 dieser Sattelstützen. Die Blacx Jewel AM, die Joplin, Specialized und Gravity Dropper. Jede für sich hatte das ein oder andere Manko. Aber von den Problemen, wie sie hier im Forum auftauchen wurde nicht viel gesagt. Da die Blacx mit Ihren 200,- Euro und der Art wie der Seilzug an der Stütze montiert ist recht interessant aussieht werde ich die mal kontaktieren und schauen, ob ich die Tage mal bei denen vorbei fahre, da die Ihr Büro angeblich in der Nähe von Barcelona haben. Wenn ich mehr erfahre, werde ich gerne hier berichten.
> 
> ...


Gib unter Google Maps folgenden Suchstring ein:


> 08173 Sant Cugat del Vallès Camí de Can Calders 8B


Die Adresse wird auf jeden Fall schon mal gefunden.
Auf der HP von denen ist aber schon seit 2 Monaten nichts mehr gelaufen. 
JEWEL AM in 27,2 *Available Now *
der Rest ????
Da wird man dann wohl auch erst zur Eurobike näheres erfahren können.
Wenn Du mehr in Erfahrung bringen kannst.


----------



## Jurek (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo leute,
hab grad bei meiner internet-recherche ein kindshock-stütze gefunden.
Is aber von einem Hersteller namens fezzari.
http://www.fezzari.com/products/inde...86/42#Features

ist das so`ne geschichte wie bei maverick-->crankbrothers???
Hat davon jemand schon was gehört??
Was ist von der stütze zu halten???
MFG Jurek

(PS: von der syntace-stütze weiß noch keiner, wann sie regulär rauskommt(keine prototyen)?)


----------



## CrossX (12. Mai 2009)

Von der Stütze ist wahrscheinlich genau soviel zu halten wie von der normalen I900 
Ich glaub nicht das die das Innenleben überarbeitet haben. 

Dafür hab ich jetzt erstmal ne Lösung für die aufgebogene Sattelklemmung gefunden. Meine alte Stütze, die ich für den Bikepark abgeschnitten habe, hat genau die gleiche Klemmung. Und im Gegensatz zu der KS ist die aus massiven Stahl gefertigt und quasi unzerstörbar.

Jetzt bleibt nur noch das Problem mit den Riefen auf der Fläche, aber im Moment läuft die Stütze ja schleiffrei und ohne Probleme.Also immer ordentlich Fett rein und hoffen das sie hält.  Mal sehen wie lange noch.


----------



## gp5028 (14. Mai 2009)

Die Syntace soll ja leider erst Ende des Jahres kommen.
Jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich die KS i950 nehmen soll... kann da jemand sagen wann die verfügbar sein soll ?
Der Klemmechanismus wurde ja zum Glück verbessert.... wurde auch am Innenleben was geändert bzw. optimiert ?


----------



## bergling (21. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich hab eine Frage zu meiner Joplin 75 mm: 

Leider federt diese ohne Hebelbetätigung ein, ich konnte einen Ölverlust im Inneren feststellen, der auch nach mehrmaligem Nachfüllen wieder auftritt, so dass das Problem immer wieder nach 1-2 Ausfahrten entsteht. 

Jetzt meine Frage: Ich werd das Ding auf Garantie einschicken, sollte ich dazuschreiben, dass ich schon mehrmals (das richtige!) Öl nachgefüllt habe, damit die mir nicht einfach eine nachgefüllte Stütze schicken, die dann sofort wieder Öl verliert, oder führt die eigenhändige Befüllung zum Erlöschen der Garantie und ich sollte es besser nicht angeben? 

Danke für Ratschläge

bergling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jurek (21. Mai 2009)

Servus bikergemeinde, die gerne einen auf sattel rauf und runter machen.

Ich habe mir gerad eine Black mamba von rase gekauft.
Ich musste die jetzt unbedingt haben, da ich nicht mehr lange warten will, und meine
cb joplinr mir in letzter zeit so auf die nerven geht(Kotz)!!!
Außerdem fahr ich nächsten freitag 10tage zum gardasee und da möchte ich ich ja kräftig rauf und runter machen, vorausgesetzt die stütze ist, wie auf der website angepriesen bis dato da!!!!!!!!!!

(Ich bin auf die funktion gespannt und werde tatkräftig berichten !!)
 MFG Jurek
PS: Kann ich die cb joplin auch einschicken, wenn ich sie rein theoretisch auch selber reparieren (Öl nachfüllen, neue Dichtungen, Sattelklemme erneuern ...) könnte (selber keinen bock und keine zeit) ?, oder schicken se die dann einfach so zurück????


----------



## spider39 (22. Mai 2009)

Habe bei meiner KS i900 auch das Problem, daß sich die Stütze während der Fahrt von selbst um etwa 1cm absenkt.

Auf der Beschreibung steht auf der Rückseite die Adresse für ein Service Center Deutschland drauf (Fa. E.Wiener Bike Parts GmbH). Habe dort mal hingeschrieben.

Bei der Kind Shock ist ja keine Möglichkeit die Härte oder Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit einzustellen.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2009)

Jurek schrieb:


> Servus bikergemeinde, die gerne einen auf sattel rauf und runter machen.
> 
> Ich habe mir gerad eine Black mamba von rase gekauft.
> Ich musste die jetzt unbedingt haben, da ich nicht mehr lange warten will, und meine
> ...




Hab mich jetzt auch überwunden die mal auszuprobieren
Aber hauptsächlich aus 2,5 Gründen.
Einmal weil meine KS für meinen Dh´ler eh zu kurz ist und gerade anfängt den Geist aufzugeben.
Und zum Anderen weil des mit der Syntace nach meines Wissen sich noch noch länger hinzieht als sowieso schon vermutet
Und für Dh´marthons ist so eine Sattelstütze unverzichtbar und die 10cm von meiner GD reichen zwar opti an meinem Tourenrad, aber am Dh´ler wünscht man sich mehr.
Die 12,5 von der KS waren gerade so die Grenze des tauglichen bei 192cm Körpergröße.
Bin auch schon gespannt drauf und verfolge schon immer wo sie sich gerade aufhält...in der Hoffnung das sie nicht am Zollamt hängenbleibt
Hatse dir auch den Schutz mitbestellt??

G.


----------



## Jurek (22. Mai 2009)

Was für nen schutz meinst du???
Ich hab se mit
United States Postal Service (Express Mail International (EMS) Flat-Rate
Envelope (5 days)): $29.90
bestellt.

mfg jurek


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2009)

Jurek schrieb:


> Was für nen schutz meinst du???
> Ich hab se mit
> United States Postal Service (Express Mail International (EMS) Flat-Rate
> Envelope (5 days)): $29.90
> ...



Hab ich auch....aber ich meinte den Dreckspritzschitz

G.


----------



## garbel (23. Mai 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und zum Anderen weil des mit der Syntace nach meines Wissen sich noch noch länger hinzieht als sowieso schon vermutet



Hast du konkretere Infos? Schade eigentlich, denn auf die Syntace habe ich es auch abgesehen...

Gut Ding will Weile haben, aber wenn sie diese Saison nicht mehr kommt, wäre das echt blöd.


----------



## Jurek (23. Mai 2009)

@LB Jörg: ich meine, dass ich irgendwo auf der website gelesen hätte, dass da bei der stütze direkt son drekschutzkondom (.-)) dabei ist . . .
mfg


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2009)

Jurek schrieb:


> @LB Jörg: ich meine, dass ich irgendwo auf der website gelesen hätte, dass da bei der stütze direkt son drekschutzkondom (.-)) dabei ist . . .
> mfg



Echt......verdammtes Englisch 

G.


----------



## Speci (24. Mai 2009)

Tag zusammen,

ich habe die Kind Shock IR 900 jetzt in Finale Ligure und am Gardasee über mehr als eine Woche und ca. 5000 Höhenmeter rauf und 8000 runter bewegt und dabei ständig abgesenkt und wieder ausgefahren.

Fazit:

Ich fahre nie mehr ohne
Nach jeder Tour eine Runde Brunox auf die Stütze
Optisch und funktionell wie am ersten Tag
Einzige Probleme: Sattelbolzen hat sich zwei mal gelöst, Hebel an der Stütze klemmte einmal. Der Sattelbolzen ist wirklich nicht überzeugend, aber das ist kein Problem. Den Klemmer an der Stütze führe ich auf den Staub zurück. Mit ein wenig Brunox war das alles kein Problem mehr.

Aus meiner Sicht problemlos in der Handhabung und mit ein wenig Wartung sehr zuverlässig.

Speci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konstrukteur (24. Mai 2009)

Servus zusammen, 

also ich kann nur sagen, dass die KS bei mir trotz meines körpergewichtes einwandfrei funktioniert, bisher keinerlei Probleme - ich finde nur die ausfedergeschwindigkeit etwas zu langsam. 
Und zu den Lagern - das sind natürlich keine Nadellager in den KS Stützen, sondern gegenläufige Hülsenfreiläufe die ein Rotieren der Stütze um die eigene Achse verhindern und  dafür sorgen, dass die KS relativ wenig Spiel hat, also grad wenn man sie mit der Joplin vergleicht...


----------



## Speci (25. Mai 2009)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> Ich finde nur die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit etwas zu langsam.



Hast Du die Remote-Version? Denn da kann man mit der Bowdenzuglänge spielen. Bei mir ist die Stütze binnen Bruchteilen einer Sekunde wieder oben. Am Ende macht es leise "Klack". Klappt perfekt.
Anfänglich ist sie mir bei Belastung immer nach unten durchgerutscht, weil der Hebel unterm Sattel nicht richtig stand. Jetzt passt der Winkel, und so macht das riesig Spaß.

Speci


----------



## Konstrukteur (25. Mai 2009)

Speci schrieb:


> Hast Du die Remote-Version? Denn da kann man mit der Bowdenzuglänge spielen. Bei mir ist die Stütze binnen Bruchteilen einer Sekunde wieder oben. Am Ende macht es leise "Klack". Klappt perfekt.
> Anfänglich ist sie mir bei Belastung immer nach unten durchgerutscht, weil der Hebel unterm Sattel nicht richtig stand. Jetzt passt der Winkel, und so macht das riesig Spaß.
> 
> Speci



Danke - ich schaus mir mal an. Möglicherweise liegt hier der Hund begraben - mal schauen ;-)


----------



## spider39 (26. Mai 2009)

Speci schrieb:


> Anfänglich ist sie mir bei Belastung immer nach unten durchgerutscht, weil der Hebel unterm Sattel nicht richtig stand. Jetzt passt der Winkel, und so macht das riesig Spaß.
> 
> Speci



Kann man den Hebel von der Stellung her verändern?


----------



## Speci (26. Mai 2009)

spider39 schrieb:


> Kann man den Hebel von der Stellung her verändern?



Ja, die Hebelstellung unter der Sattelstütze wird ja durch die Länge des Bowdenzuges reguliert. Das geht natürlich nur bei der Remote-Version. Wenn der Bowdenzug zu wenig Spannung hat, lässt sich der Hebel nicht weit genug nach unten ziehen und die Sattelstütze kann nicht versenkt werden. Ist der Bowdenzug zu straff, dann wird die Stütze oben nicht arretiert und "rutscht durch".

Speci


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verfolge ja den Thread nicht mehr so, möchte aber trotzdem wieder was beitragen. Alle Welt redet nur noch von KS etc. 

Ich fahre die gute alte Gravity Dropper und bin sehr zufrieden. Am Anfang habe ich sie bedingt durch den Rahmen mit 75mm Absenkung gekauft. Letztens habe ich sie auf 100mm Absenkung gepimpt, weil mein neues Bike Geometriemässig das verträgt. Dafür nötig war nur ein anderes Innenleben:

New inside tube (4 inch)

New boot
Ich habe das direkt bei Gravitydropper.com bestellt. Das ganze hat mich schlappe 35 USD gekostet. 

Ein Tip für alle, die mehr herausholen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (28. Mai 2009)

Einem Kollegem ist gestern seine Gravity kaputt gegangen, am Hebel gezogen und das ganze in der Hand gehabt, kennt das Problem schon wer??

Ciao


----------



## rabidi (28. Mai 2009)

Hi, das könnte vielleicht einige interessieren, ist das Patent der KS mit allen technischen Zeichnungen und Details:
http://v3.espacenet.com/publicationDetails/originalDocument?CC=DE&NR=202007014515U1&KC=U1&FT=D&date=20080110&DB=EPODOC&locale=fr_FR

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## monkey10 (28. Mai 2009)

Kurzes Update meiner Erfahrungen mit der Kindshock i-900-R:

*Gekauft im Herbst ´08:*
nach 6 Ausfahrten (von trocken bis schlammig und Schnee) Defekt und daher im Dez eingeschickt

*Wiederbekommen Ende Jänner ´09*:
mittlererweile 33 Ausfahrten / 25.000 hm (meist trocken, paar mal Schlamm). Funktion nach wie vor vorhanden. Ich möchte bei meinen Hometrails (ständig auf & ab, kleine Drops, teilweise recht technische oder schnelle Abfahrten) nicht mehr auf eine Variostütze verzichten 

_ABER:_
- trotz regelmäßiger Pflege (mit Brunox) schon wieder Kratzer am Tauchrohr (hinten)
- nachdem ich irgendwann die Stütze erst nach 4-5 Ausfahrten wieder zerlegt hatte, konnte ich den Dichtring nur mit sehr viel Kraft vom roten Ring lösen (verklebt das Brunox den Gummi?)
- hin und wieder kommt die Stütze nicht gleich hoch, durch einen weiteren "Impact" mit dem Popsch  gehts dann aber meistens doch während des Fahrens
- Die Schalthülse meiner Bowde ist gebrochen (ohne Sturz oder starker Verwindung)
- und natürlich das schon häufig genannte Problem mit der Sattelklemmung... der Sattel muss auch öfter neu eingestellt werden

Wie schon erwähnt möchte ich trotz dieser kleinen Probleme nicht mehr auf eine Variosattelstütze verzichten. Obwohl meiner Meinung nach Syntace & Specialized vom Preis her eine Frechheit sind, könnte ich mir mittlererweile auch vorstellen mehr für so ein Teil auszugeben, sollte die Kindshock irgendwann mal völlig ihren Geist aufgeben...

LG 









rabidi schrieb:


> Hi, das könnte vielleicht einige interessieren, ist das Patent der KS mit allen technischen Zeichnungen und Details:
> http://v3.espacenet.com/publicationDetails/originalDocument?CC=DE&NR=202007014515U1&KC=U1&FT=D&date=20080110&DB=EPODOC&locale=fr_FR



super! danke...


----------



## rabidi (28. Mai 2009)

Meine funktionniert seit ca 20 Ausfahrten recht problemlos, dass man manchmal zum Ausfahren nochmal Druck drauf machen muss hab ich auch.
Ein kleiner Kratzer unter der roten Kappe hab ich auch, stört mich aber nicht.
Probleme mit der Klemmung hab ich absolut keine, wahrscheinlich weil mein Selle Italia ovalisierte Rohre hat.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Speci (28. Mai 2009)

Lustig. Es scheint da ordentlich Fertigungstoleranzen zu geben, aber nun melden sich ja doch viele, die mit der KindShock wenige oder keine Probleme haben.

Wer mit dem "neuen Kram" zu viele Probleme hat: Es gab da ja früher schon mal was... Das war ein Dreieck aus dünnem Stahlrohr, das mit zwei Spitzen über die Sattelstütze gezogen wurde. An der abstehenden Spitze war das Stahlrohr wie eine Feder gewickelt. Zum Absenken einfach Schnellspanner auf, belasten, Schnellspanner zu. Zum Anheben Schnellspanner auf, aufstehen, Sattel kam hoch, Schnellspanner zu...
Weil ich nicht weiß wie das Ding heisst habe ich leider kein Bild mehr davon gefunden.

Vielleicht nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß, hat aber damals (in 1988) bestens funktioniert...

Naja. Ich bleibe lieber bei der KindShock .

Speci


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Mai 2009)

HiteRide war schon immer mist.


----------



## dirkr (28. Mai 2009)

Ok,

dann auch noch mal meine Erfahrungen und daraus abgeleitete Tipps.


Direkt nach Neukauf nach Möglichkeit die Stütze (bei mir sind es 2 900-R) einmal "warten" und komplett mit Fett zum sauberen Laufen bringen. Bringt viel da oftmals etwas wenig Fett vorhanden ist.
Kein Brunox verwenden!!! Wäscht das Fett aus, führt zu Spiel und Sauerei.
Riefen im hinteren Bereich können sich bilden wenn die rote Hülsenmutter nicht festgezogen ist. Dies ist super wichtig da sie sich mit der Zeit etwas lockert und dadurch erst Riefen später entstehen können! Bei mir ist das definitiv die Ursache gewesen! Eine hat jetzt im unteren Bereich Riefen, Funktion ist aber nicht beeinträchtigt!
Schaltzug sollte stramm sein, sodass eine Betätigung des Zuges sofort die Arretierung löst. Somit kann beim Durchdrücken des Hebels mit Sicherheit die Stütze wieder ausfahren. Falls nicht ein kurzer Druck mit dem Po auf die Sattelspitze und sie fährt wieder aus
Ansonsten Flächen sauber halten und immer die rote Hülse prüfen. Nicht zu fest, dann fährt sie schwer und langsam aus aber auf keinen Fall locker...dfann kommen die Schäden!

Last but least:

Wer sie einmal am Rad hatte fährt nie wieder ohne!!! vor allem nicht in welligem Gelände.


----------



## Speci (28. Mai 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> HiteRide war schon immer mist.



Stimmt. Ich habe das damals nach nur einer Fahrt rausgeworfen. Aber die Idee ist gar nicht neu, jetzt ist die Technologie nur langsam so weit. Naja, vielleicht noch nicht ganz .

Speci


----------



## blaubaer (28. Mai 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Einem Kollegem ist gestern seine Gravity kaputt gegangen, am Hebel gezogen und das ganze in der Hand gehabt, kennt das Problem schon wer??
> 
> Ciao


 
welchem hebel gezogen ? was in der hand gehabt ?? 

viel kann ja bei der Gravity nicht kaputt gehen, ohne dass man es wieder selbst flicken kann, zu sehen ja bei @ Nicki-Nitro der den umbau selbst gemacht hat.
auch ich meine schon selbst zerlegt, aus reiner neugier  wie dass ding funktioniert, da ich sie nocht nicht sehr lange hab und einfach wissen wollte wie es da innen aussieht.

Zuvor hatte ich eine Joplin R, 1jahr lang, bin damit 3500km gefahren, etliche 100erdte mal rauf und runter gelassen, bis das teil verreckt ist. das spiel an der sattelnase war nicht mehr fahrbar und sie hat sich jede woche aufs neue selbst abgesenkt.


----------



## RetoS. (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo 

Habe seit 3 Wochen die Black Mamba von Rase. Mehr gibt es hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=377313

Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden!

Grüsse,
Reto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (30. Mai 2009)

meine neue hat gerade mal 4,5 Stunden "auf dem Buckel"...


dalli klick



martn


----------



## Calli Potter (30. Mai 2009)

Oh leck!!! Das ging jetzt aber schnell!! Sowas ist bei meiner noch nicht passiert aber bei mir ist auch das Seitenspiel durch die Lager!! Jetzt ist die Frage ob ich jetzt das Teil reklamieren soll oder doch erst ein bissel später?? Was würdet ihr denn machen oder was habt ihr denn gemacht?? Habt ihr die Sattelstütze gewandelt bekommen wegen dem Seitenspiel oder eher nicht???


----------



## franzam (30. Mai 2009)

el martn schrieb:


> meine neue hat gerade mal 4,5 Stunden "auf dem Buckel"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sind die Kratzer serienmäßig?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2009)

Ja....aber meistens nur schwach ausgeprägt

G.


----------



## Calli Potter (30. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe noch nicht die Kratzer reinbekommen, macht ihr da evtl kein Fett drauf oder was????


----------



## CrossX (30. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich die Stütze frisch aus der Verpackung nehme, gehe ich eigentlich davon aus das ich sie nicht erst fetten muss. Allerdings hab ich es aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen trotzdem gemacht......
Gebracht hat es leider nix. Meine sieht auch nach kurzer Zeit so aus wie auf dem Foto. Da die Funktion allerdings noch nicht beeinträchtigt ist, werd ich sie erstmal behalten. Sieht zwar echt unschön aus aber was solls.


----------



## el martn (31. Mai 2009)

ich hatte sie gefettet, bevor ich sie eingebaut habe...


----------



## lexle (31. Mai 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch nicht die Kratzer reinbekommen, macht ihr da evtl kein Fett drauf oder was????



Da wird auch fett nix helfen.. die axial Lagerung mittels Radiallnadellager ist nunmal konstruktiver Dünnschiss von Kind Schrott.

Auf dem Bild sieht man auch sehr schön dne zweiten konstruktiven Fehlgriff von Kind Schrott.. Durchgebogene Sattelklemmung.

Zweiteres kann man mit den Klemmbacken vieler billigst Taiwan Stützen beheben.Kind Schrott hält das in der Serie nicht für  nötig, da verbaut man lieber die alten weiter, obwohl die Problematik bekannt ist.

Die Stütze ist was für die Tonne aber nicht fürs Rad.


----------



## dirkr (31. Mai 2009)

Du brauchst sie ja nicht kaufen.

Ich habe 2, keine gebogene Stattelklemme, wiege 86kg und fahre sie an Enduro und AM.

Sie ist kein "Einbau und vergessen Teil". Wie gesagt das Wichtigste ist die rote Hülsenmutter (Punkt 3 meiner Liste). Ist sie einmal lose und man fährt damit länger sind die Riefen das Problem.

Es sind so viele Stützen weltweit verkauft und nicht alle sind rückläufig, so gnaz schrottig kann sie nicht sein....




lexle schrieb:


> Da wird auch fett nix helfen.. die axial Lagerung mittels Radiallnadellager ist nunmal konstruktiver Dünnschiss von Kind Schrott.
> 
> Auf dem Bild sieht man auch sehr schön dne zweiten konstruktiven Fehlgriff von Kind Schrott.. Durchgebogene Sattelklemmung.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (31. Mai 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr denn machen oder was habt ihr denn gemacht?? Habt ihr die Sattelstütze gewandelt bekommen wegen dem Seitenspiel oder eher nicht???



Fahr das Teil erstmal, Du wirst sie noch früh genug einschicken müssen wegen gravierender Probleme. 



> Es sind so viele Stützen weltweit verkauft und nicht alle sind rückläufig, so gnaz schrottig kann sie nicht sein....


Die Erfahrungen hier sagen aber was ganz anderes. Die Stütze strotzt einfach nur so von Fehlern und Fehlkonstruktionen. Das kann man nicht weg reden.


----------



## Remedy8 (31. Mai 2009)

el martn schrieb:


> meine neue hat gerade mal 4,5 Stunden "auf dem Buckel"...
> 
> 
> dalli klick
> ...



Servus Leute!

Habe eben kurz die Suche bemüht, da ich erhebliche Kratzer in meiner KS I900R feststellen musste...

Und nun dieses Bild, welches meine Problemstellung quasi 1 zu 1 reflektiert! Und die Sattelklemme ist auch bei mir ein ewiges Problemteil 
Werde meine Stütze zum Händler bringen und hoffen, dass ich eine neue bekomme! Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Garantie?

Gruß Kristian


----------



## spider39 (31. Mai 2009)

Ich habe diese Woche meine i900 reklamiert und bekomme sie nächste Woche anstandslos ausgetauscht.

Hoffe, daß es schon die neue überarbeitete Version ist. Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen, ob sich da etwas wirklich verbessert hat?

Ich denke aber auch, daß die Stütze trotzdem ein gutes Preis/Leistungverhältnis hat. In den Foren wird halt nur über die fehlerhaften Teile berichtet. Ich möchte sie auf jeden Fall nicht mehr missen.


----------



## 20madmax08 (31. Mai 2009)

habe jetzt die 2.te ksi 900.. bei beiden die kratzer im rohr und eine saugt luft wenn man das bike anhebt.. 
alles in allem sind die sattelstützen ala crank,kindshock,maverik gelumpe aber das einzig positive ist das preis-leistungs verhältnis der kindshock.
vielleicht bekomm ich ja meine auch noch umgetauscht. die rase ist mir jetzt noch zu teuer und es gibt noch zuwenig langzeiterfahrung. dieses mal muss ich nicht als erstes haben. lieber n laufradsatz


----------



## CrossX (31. Mai 2009)

spider39 schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Woche meine i900 reklamiert und bekomme sie nächste Woche anstandslos ausgetauscht.
> 
> Hoffe, daß es schon die neue überarbeitete Version ist. Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen, ob sich da etwas wirklich verbessert hat?
> 
> Ich denke aber auch, daß die Stütze trotzdem ein gutes Preis/Leistungverhältnis hat. In den Foren wird halt nur über die fehlerhaften Teile berichtet. Ich möchte sie auf jeden Fall nicht mehr missen.



Ich hab ja schon die neue Version. Hat sich meiner Meinung nach nix verbessert. Die gleichen Probleme wie bei der Alten. Verbogene Klemme und Kratzer.


----------



## spider39 (31. Mai 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon die neue Version. Hat sich meiner Meinung nach nix verbessert. Die gleichen Probleme wie bei der Alten. Verbogene Klemme und Kratzer.



Oje - du nimmst mir die Freude auf die Neue!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (31. Mai 2009)

spider39 schrieb:


> Oje - du nimmst mir die Freude auf die Neue!



Tut mir leid  
Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück. Zwei Kollegen von mir fahren die alte Version schon seid Monaten ohne Probleme. Ich versuch mir ja auch immer einzureden das ich einfach 2 mal Pech hatte.


----------



## el martn (1. Juni 2009)

Meine ist auch eine aus der neuesten Serie (rote Ü-Mutter mit KS-Aufdruck)

Hilft nichts, weiterfahren...

martn


----------



## kinschman (1. Juni 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> .....Sie ist kein "Einbau und vergessen Teil". Wie gesagt das Wichtigste ist die rote Hülsenmutter (Punkt 3 meiner Liste). Ist sie einmal lose und man fährt damit länger sind die Riefen das Problem.....



endlich mal einer der es erkannt hat 

die Hülsenmutter muss halt "richtig" eingestellt sein !!
gerade soweit festdrehen das die Stütze sich noch leichtgängig absenken läßt.
Ist die Mutter zu leicht angezogen kann sich das obere Rohr beim Absenken verkanten (-> Riefen möglich).

Die Mutter sollte man außerdem ausreichend gegen Verdrehung sichern, sonst lockert sich das Teil auch schonmal auf der Tour - senkt man dann mehrmals ab, hat man schnell die Riefen drinne.
Teflonband aus dem Sanitärbereich für Wasserhähne o.ä. hat sich als Verdrehhemmer wohl bewährt.

Wenn man obiges beachtet hat man mit Riefen keine Probleme.

So sind zumindest bislang meine Erfahrungen mit der i900.
Leider passt der Setback nicht zu meiner Sitzposition. Deswegen verkauf ich das Teil wieder.
Interesse??? PM !!!


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Juni 2009)

Gerade bei mtbr entdeckt, gib auch noch ne richtig preisgünstige Alternative, Sette Ryde ST-850 für gerade mal 35,- $

http://www.setteusa.com/show.php/parts|seatposts|ryde_st_850_seatpost

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3953579&highlight=sette

Leider ist die die bei Pricepoint zur zeit nicht mehr im Programm, im Google cache aber noch zu sehen:

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...sette+rd-850&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&client=safari

Hier noch ein Review:
http://www.mtnbikeriders.com/2008/05/22/sette-ryde-st-850-seatpost-reviewed/


----------



## dirkr (2. Juni 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> endlich mal einer der es erkannt hat
> 
> die Hülsenmutter muss halt "richtig" eingestellt sein !!
> gerade soweit festdrehen das die Stütze sich noch leichtgängig absenken läßt.
> ...



Ja, that's it! Also Leute jetzt nutzt die Erfahrung und habt Spass beim Soulriden ...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2009)

Meine war nie locker.
Hat aber nur ganz leichte Riefen.
Aber ob Riefen oder nicht...sie hat jetzt dennoch den Geist aufgegeben und bleibt nimmer oben wo sie soll

G.


----------



## biker-wug (5. Juni 2009)

So, war gestern das erste Mal mit der KS in den Bergen. Kann nur sagen, hat top funktioniert!! Bin maximal zufrieden!

@LBJörg: Deine Rase schon da??


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Juni 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meine war nie locker.
> Hat aber nur ganz leichte Riefen.
> Aber ob Riefen oder nicht...sie hat jetzt dennoch den Geist aufgegeben



Bei mir das gleiche. Pflege hin oder her ist ja schön, aber die Konstruktionsfehler der KS gleicht sie leider auch nicht aus.

Meine ist Gestern von der Rekla wieder gekommen, auch die "neue" Version. Aber ausser den Aufdruck auf dem Ring, kann ich keine Unterschiede erkennen, zumindest nicht von aussen. Bin mal gespannt wie lange die hält.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> @LBJörg: Deine Rase schon da??




Neee....liegt laut UPS seit 6 Tagen beim Zoll .....und Montag fahr ich nach Meran

G.


----------



## eifelhexe (6. Juni 2009)

Wollte mir bei Gravity com in den USA eine Sattelstütze bestellen.Kostet laut hersteller 250 US $
umgerechnet laut Umrechnungskurs im Netz 176 Euro.Habe beim Zoll angerufen ob ich dafür irgendwelche Abgaben zahlen muß.
Die Dame teilte mir mit es kommen 19 % Mehrwertsteuer drauf und 4 % Einfuhrzoll.Rechnet sich aber trotzdem oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> So, war gestern das erste Mal mit der KS in den Bergen. Kann nur sagen, hat top funktioniert!! Bin maximal zufrieden!
> 
> @LBJörg: Deine Rase schon da??



Meine ist gestern gekommen (ganz ohne irgendwleche Zollgebühren), will nur net alles 2mal schreibe.
Schau mal in den Link von Beitrag 1402...usw.

G.


----------



## lexle (7. Juni 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> Du brauchst sie ja nicht kaufen.
> 
> Ich habe 2, keine gebogene Stattelklemme, wiege 86kg und fahre sie an Enduro und AM.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte 2 und ich weiß von was ich rede und die mutter war fest etc. 

Das ding ist ne Fehlkonstruktion nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## checkb (7. Juni 2009)

Falls jemand eine seit 3 Monaten ohne Probleme funktioniernde KS im Einsatz sehen will. 

...klick hier.

Kann das Genörgel langsam nicht mehr hören. 

checkb

PS: Wenn sie kaputt ist, schick man sie ein und bekommt eine Neue bzw. Reparierte zurück.


----------



## lexle (7. Juni 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Falls jemand eine seit 3 Monaten ohne Probleme funktioniernde KS im Einsatz sehen will.
> 
> ...klick hier.
> 
> ...



2h Fahren-7 Wochen eingeschickt -20 minuten gefahren wieder defekt )

Ich hab meine "ERFAHRUNGEN" damit gemacht. 3 Chanchen bekommt ein Produkt bei mir.. dann ist Sense.

Und schön für dich das du anscheinend eine der wenigen hast die funktionieren. Wahrscheinlich hats du die Goldenen Hände 

Ich hoffe für dich das es so bleibt


----------



## checkb (7. Juni 2009)

Komisch, ich kenne weitere 5 Leute wo das Teil funktioniert. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass wir nur CC fahren.

Jetzt musst du noch schreiben: alles ausser Syntace ist Dreck. 

Mensch Lexle, kapiere doch einfach mal, es gibt auch ne ganze Menge Leute die mit dem Teil extrem gut klarkommen. Ich kenne auch 3 Gravityfahrer die Superglücklich sind, doch möchte ich persönlich mehr Verstellbereich. 

Freue mich schon auf objektive Berichte von der Rase.

checkb

PS: Extremer Vollschrott ist die CB Joplin. Wackelt wie eine Feder im Wind.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juni 2009)

Auch wenn die KS bei manchen Usern funktioniert, die Konstruktiven Mängeln lassen sich nicht weg reden. Und bei der Anzahl von Problemen die bei der KS auftauchen, kann man einfach nicht von einem guten Produkt sprechen - auch wenn Sie hier und da funktionieren.

Jeder der eine gut funktionierend KS hat kann sich glücklich schätzen, ich hoffe ja selbst darauf, dass mein Rekla Stütze nun besser funktioniert.


----------



## checkb (7. Juni 2009)

> Auch wenn die KS bei manchen Usern funktioniert, die Konstruktiven Mängeln lassen sich nicht weg reden.



Stimmt. 

Es gibt sicher ne Menge Details die man bei einer Liftstütze verbessern kann und wird. Aktuell ist die KS jedoch die einzig brauchbare Liftstütze mit Remote und 125 mm Verstellbereich. Das Teil bringt bei voller Funktion extremen Fahrspass und ermöglicht mir und auch einigen anderen CC Fahrern Manöver von denen wir vorher auf der Tour nur geträumt haben. Ich behaupte mal zur Eurobike werden wir bessere Stützen sehen und auch Syntace wird ja irgendwann in die Puschen kommen.

checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juni 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal zur Eurobike werden wir bessere Stützen sehen und auch Syntace wird ja irgendwann in die Puschen kommen.



Ja, das wäre super, hoffen wir es. Mittlerweile bin auch schon soweit, dass mir die höhe des Preises einer wirklich guten und funktionieren Stütze egal wäre


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte Bilder von einer so ca 10-12Monate funktionierenden KS*
Bin ich jetzt Sieger

Also man darf sich nach 3 Monaten noch net in Sicherheit wiegen

*wenn man von der Sattelklemmung absieht

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (10. Juni 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Einem Kollegem ist gestern seine Gravity kaputt gegangen, am Hebel gezogen und das ganze in der Hand gehabt, kennt das Problem schon wer??
> 
> Ciao



Was war denn?
Was ist wo wie abgegangen?
Ich kenne da kein Problem. Bitte um Details, bevor du hier solche Aussagen verteilst


----------



## Rake109 (10. Juni 2009)

Gibt es eigentliche eine gut funktionierende verstellbare Stütze mit 27.2mm?
Taugt die Gravity Dropper?


----------



## Egika (10. Juni 2009)

ja


----------



## rsv-peter (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Kind Shock und war eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit.
Im Pfälzer Wald einfach nur Perfekt.
Lieder hat sie mich jetzt bei meiner letzten Tour im Stich gelassen und sich selbständig abgesenkt und ausgefahren. Das macht nicht wirklich Spaß im Trail.
Wollte sie zerlegen und nachsehen was def. ist, aber ich finde keine Unterlagen zu der Kind Shock KS. (Leider waren bei kauf keine dabei)
Wer ist Importeur oder Gerneralhändler der Stütze?
Der Internethändler bei dem ich sie gekauft hatte, meint ich müsste sie mit Luft befüllen?!
Ich kann aber nichts finden wie das funktionieren soll.
Hatte die "2" Verschraubung (Alufarbene im Inneren) herausgedreht und dabei ist auch Luft entwichen.

Mein zweites Problem ist, mein 1-Rad hat ein 30mm Sattelrohr und ich würde auch dort gerne eine verstellbare Stütze montieren. Gibt es da inzwischen was vernünftiges?

Gruß
Peter

Gruß
Peter


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juni 2009)

wann kommt nur endlich die syntace...


----------



## damage0099 (16. Juni 2009)

da sagst du was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkr (16. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wann kommt nur endlich die syntace...


Wie schon in einem anderen Thread schrieb:

*Nächstes Jahr* Aussage Syntace-MA am Stand in Willingen


----------



## damage0099 (16. Juni 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> Wie schon in einem anderen Thread schrieb:
> 
> *Nächstes Jahr* Aussage Syntace-MA am Stand in Willingen



oohhh neeeiinnn


----------



## sms (16. Juni 2009)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> Wollte mir bei Gravity com in den USA eine Sattelstütze bestellen.Kostet laut hersteller 250 US $
> umgerechnet laut Umrechnungskurs im Netz 176 Euro.Habe beim Zoll angerufen ob ich dafür irgendwelche Abgaben zahlen muß.
> Die Dame teilte mir mit es kommen 19 % Mehrwertsteuer drauf und 4 % Einfuhrzoll.Rechnet sich aber trotzdem oder?



Rechnen kannst du doch selber, oder?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. Juni 2009)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentliche eine gut funktionierende verstellbare Stütze mit 27.2mm?
> Taugt die Gravity Dropper?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren, vorallem eine zuverlässige Bezugsquelle dafür!


----------



## blaubaer (17. Juni 2009)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interessieren, vorallem eine zuverlässige Bezugsquelle dafür!


 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ http://www.ch


----------



## sh0rt (17. Juni 2009)

Habe hier mal vor ein paar Seiten etwas von den BlacX Jewel Stützen gelesen, sehen ja nicht so schlecht aus...gibt natürlich noch keine Erfahrungswerte. Habe die mal angeschrieben, nach 1 stunde Antwort bekommen, die AM Version in 30,9 wird in 3 - max. 4 Wochen verfügbar sein. Sie haben noch etwas überarbeitet um eine bessere Funktion zu gewährleisten...was für Kinderkrankheiten das auch immer waren...


----------



## biker-wug (17. Juni 2009)

Kannst da nochmal nen Link setzen, find die nimmer, also die Black Jewel.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juni 2009)

http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/


----------



## biker-wug (17. Juni 2009)

Danke, ich hab Black in Google eingegeben, dachte das war ein Tippfehler!!


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juni 2009)

Die Blacx macht auf mich auch nen guten Eindruck. Allerdings könnte die Sattelklemmung, bei hohlen Titan Rohren Probleme verursachen. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, schliesst Selle Italia z.B. solche Sattelklemmen in Ihren Anleitungen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifelhexe (18. Juni 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Rechnen kannst du doch selber, oder?


Ich versuch's trotz schwankendem Dollerkurs.Beim Hersteller ist aber die Auswahl an Farben besser als bei jedem anderen Verkäufer, drum ordere ich die ja bei GD.Außerdem bin ich ja ne arme Socke und muß sparen.


----------



## tune (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Kindshock 900i. Eigentlich war ich ganz glücklich damit nur seit heute dreht sich der Kopf der Stütze, also die Sattelklemmung, auf dem versenkbaren Teil der Stütze.
Weiß jemand wie der Kopf darauf befestigt wird? Ist der Aufgepresst oder kann man den irgendwie wieder festbekommen?
Hatte schon wer anders dieses Problem? Ich habe leider nichts gefunden..

Grüße


----------



## Machiavelli (20. Juni 2009)

Einfach im Uhrzeigersinn drehen. Der Kopf hat unten ein Gewinde.


----------



## tune (20. Juni 2009)

Hi,

Ja ich habe es gerade auch bemerkt, Puhh bin ich erleichtert, da keine Rechnung Existiert
Ich werde es nun mit Festem Locktite sichern und hoffen das es inzufunkt hält.

Kann man den Kopf komplet entfernen? oder Ist das weniger gut wegen dem Hebel zum verstellen?

Grüße,
Michael

Edit: ja kann man, hab es gerade ausprobiert.


----------



## sluette (21. Juni 2009)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Einfach im Uhrzeigersinn drehen. Der Kopf hat unten ein Gewinde.



soll heißen ich kann den kompletten kopf einfach abschrauben ?
geht das nur beim neuen design oder auch bei den alten ?
ich würde gerne dieses fiese rote elox entfernen lassen ...


----------



## user_1024 (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Sattelversteller ;-)

weiß jemand, ob es eine verstellbare Sattelstütze gibt, die eine größere effektive Länge hat als die KS i900 ? (400 mm lang und muss mind. 100 mm im Rahmen stecken => effektiv 300 mm)

Danke,
der user_1024


----------



## eifelhexe (21. Juni 2009)

@user schau mal bei GD nach.Gehtse aufs buy , da stehen die Längen der Stützen.Ich meine die sind länger als 400mm.Kannst denen ne mail schicken und ne Anfrage schicken welche Vorstellungen du hast. .Antwort einen Tag später.


----------



## user_1024 (21. Juni 2009)

Danke für den Tipp, aber was ist GD?


----------



## CrossX (21. Juni 2009)

GD = Gravity Dropper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hatte an meinem ehem. Bike bzw. habe noch eine KindShock 400mm; 31,6mm i900Remote und habe mich daran sehr schnell gewöhnt, da man die Höhe einfach während der Fahrt den gegebenheiten anpassen kann (für mich pers. ein Sicherheitsplus). Ohne der automatischen Sattelstütze hatte ich seither nur bei Passagen verstellt, wenn es nicht mehr anders geht umso unnötig viele Stopps zu vermeiden. => Was mich betrifft, so kann ich dies empfehlen!

Jetzt habe ich mir ein neues Bike zugelegt )), doch leider habe ich bei diesem hier einen Sattelrohrdurchmesser von 30,4mm. Kennt zufällig jemand einen Hersteller der hierfür eine automatische Sattelstütze mit 30,4mm anbietet?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Juni 2009)

ezkimo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hatte an meinem ehem. Bike bzw. habe noch eine KindShock 400mm; 31,6mm i900Remote und habe mich daran sehr schnell gewöhnt, da man die Höhe einfach während der Fahrt den gegebenheiten anpassen kann (für mich pers. ein Sicherheitsplus). Ohne der automatischen Sattelstütze hatte ich seither nur bei Passagen verstellt, wenn es nicht mehr anders geht umso unnötig viele Stopps zu vermeiden. => Was mich betrifft, so kann ich dies empfehlen!
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mir ein neues Bike zugelegt )), doch leider habe ich bei diesem hier einen Sattelrohrdurchmesser von 30,4mm. Kennt zufällig jemand einen Hersteller der hierfür eine automatische Sattelstütze mit 30,4mm anbietet?


Was ist 30,4 denn wieder für ein verfl..es Mass? Das ist nicht 30,9?

Da kannst du nur die GD in 27.2 mm nehmen umd mit passenden shims (z.B. von USE)  an deinen Rahmen anpassen.


----------



## eifelhexe (22. Juni 2009)

Also hab mal bei Gravity nachgeschaut bzgl. der Maße
Durchmesser
26,8
27,0
27,2
27,0
28,6
29,2
29,8
30,0
30,2
30,4
31,6
31,8
34,9
Längen
35 cm 2-3-4 Zoll
25 cm 2-3  Zoll
27,5 cm 2-3 Zoll
27,5 2-3 Zoll Drop
30 cm 2-3 Zoll Drop
32,5 cm 2-3 Zoll Drop
37,5 cm 2-3-4 Zoll Drop
40 cm 3 - 4 Zoll Drop
42,5 cm 4 mit Rückgang was immer das heißen mag


----------



## ezkimo (22. Juni 2009)

schade da stört mich der kurze Verstellbereich und zwar dass die GD  keinen Verstellbereich hat so in mind. ca. 12cm.


----------



## damage0099 (23. Juni 2009)

bis die "guten" Sattelstützen rauskommen, hab ich mir "test-/übergangsweise" die 850er für 30 Euro in 'nem Shop bestellt. Taugt sie nix, ist das noch verkraftbar.
Hoffe, sie hält wenigstens solange, bis CB oder Syntace soweit ist.


----------



## supercollider (23. Juni 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> bis die "guten" Sattelstützen rauskommen, hab ich mir "test-/übergangsweise" die 850er für 30 Euro in 'nem Shop bestellt. Taugt sie nix, ist das noch verkraftbar.
> Hoffe, sie hält wenigstens solange, bis CB oder Syntace soweit ist.



das klingt gut. die option würde ich auch gerne ziehen. wo hast du die geschoppt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (23. Juni 2009)

supercollider schrieb:


> das klingt gut. die option würde ich auch gerne ziehen. wo hast du die geschoppt?



bei Rad-Speyer:

http://www.rad-speyer.eu/shop/artic...ser-27,2-mm.html?shop_param=cid=214&aid=1681&

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Shops haben die das Teil im Gegensatz zum Status ihrer HP  sogar auf Lager 

Eine Frechheit....manche Shops sind so nur auf Kundenfang. Die gehören gesperrt! 

Rad-Speyer hat die auf Lager


----------



## supercollider (23. Juni 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> bei Rad-Speyer



Cool! Besten Dank!


----------



## damage0099 (23. Juni 2009)

gerne


----------



## damage0099 (24. Juni 2009)

so:

Heute kam die Sattelstütze schon an. Eingebaut, Silikonfett ran, Sattel drauf, Werkzeugtasche hinten dran gemacht.
Paßt alles tiptop und funktioniert wider Erwarten hammermäßig.
Absolut kein Spiel, weder aus- noch eingefahren.

Läßt sich gut versenken. Einziges Manko: Bei mir ist es von der Sattelneigung her an der absoluten Grenze, daß sich der Hebel noch weit genug drücken läßt, um die Stütze einzufahren. 1 Zacke steiler (nach vorne) und es geht nicht mehr.
Allerdings ist meine Einstellung so super (ansonsten Sattel aussparen oder Hebel bearbeiten).

Während der Fahrt ohne Remote arbeiten = kein Problem.

Selbst das Schutzblech hinten kann ich noch anbauen: Am Rahmen unterhalb der Sattelstützenklemme ist gerade noch genug Platz  .

Das Teil ist wirklich der Hammer....und das für 30 Euro.

Wenn sie 1/2 Jahr hält, gönn ich mir das jährlich 2...das ist's mir wert.

Um Schmutz zu vermeiden: Alten Fahrradschlauch oben mit Kabelbinder festgemacht, komplett über die ganze Sattelstütze, die Sattelstützenklemme und das Sattelstützenrohr geschoben, und unten die Schutzblechklemme über den Schlauch montiert.
Somit von oben + unten schmutzfrei. Aussehen: Geschmacksache + vorerst mal egal, die Funktion zählt. Wenn sie die nächsten Wochen hält, kommt was schöneres her 

Vorerst: Komfort³³³³ . Wenn ich an die Zeiten zurückdenke, an denen ich noch den Sattel mitsamt der Sattelstütze absenken mußte und dabei anhalten und nachher die richtige Höhe einstellen......never ever 

So oft brauche ich die Versenk-Option auch nicht, bin mit dem Hebel zufrieden.....und mit dem Preis auch


----------



## ezkimo (24. Juni 2009)

@damage0099

hört sich gut an mit der Kind Shock KSP-850 SP12. Was mich etwas wundert ist,da steht Federsattelstütze => federt die etwa auch?


----------



## sh0rt (1. Juli 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> so:
> 
> Heute kam die SattelstÃ¼tze schon an. Eingebaut, Silikonfett ran, Sattel drauf, Werkzeugtasche hinten dran gemacht.
> PaÃt alles tiptop und funktioniert wider Erwarten hammermÃ¤Ãig.
> Absolut kein Spiel, weder aus- noch eingefahren.



Ich habe mir auch mal eine geordert, 30â¬ ist ja zum testen okay...leider fehlt mir noch die ReduzierhÃ¼lse....

Aber gibts dafÃ¼r ne Anleitung? Ich habe jetzt eine Maverick Speedball am anderen Bike und da kann man auch "mal eben so" den Hebel ziehen und verstellen...wenn ich das bei der mache tut sich nix...kriege die nicht zusammengeschoben? Gibs da nen Trick oder braucht man soviel gewicht? Dauert leider noch ein paar Tage bie HÃ¼lse da ist...

Edit: Okay man braucht nur einiges an Gewicht


----------



## damage0099 (1. Juli 2009)

ezkimo schrieb:


> @damage0099
> 
> hört sich gut an mit der Kind Shock KSP-850 SP12. Was mich etwas wundert ist,da steht Federsattelstütze => federt die etwa auch?



nein, zumindest nicht merklich: Mein Fully federt vorher, wenn Dämpfer blockiert ist, federt sie auch nicht. Hab oben das Verdrehteil komplett  zugedreht.



sh0rt schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch mal eine geordert, 30 ist ja zum testen okay...leider fehlt mir noch die Reduzierhülse....
> 
> Aber gibts dafür ne Anleitung? Ich habe jetzt eine Maverick Speedball am anderen Bike und da kann man auch "mal eben so" den Hebel ziehen und verstellen...wenn ich das bei der mache tut sich nix...kriege die nicht zusammengeschoben? Gibs da nen Trick oder braucht man soviel gewicht? Dauert leider noch ein paar Tage bie Hülse da ist...
> 
> Edit: Okay man braucht nur einiges an Gewicht



ja, man muß an der Stütze auf dem Sattel ziemlich "vorne" sitzen, dann senkt sie sich superleicht.


----------



## Steve Style (2. Juli 2009)

Fahre Joplin und I900 mit den hinlänglich bekannten Mängel, aber zumindest funktionieren sie. Brauche noch ein eine versenkbare Stütze und als Interimslösung - bis endlich mal was Brauchbares kommt, das auch sein Geld wert ist - wäre die Kind Shock KSP-850 SP12 ja eine preisgünstige Interimslösung. Hatte aber nicht mal einer geschrieben, dass die Jungs von KS auf dem Messestand blass wurden, als sie hörten, was er mit der Stütze macht, da diese dafür nicht ausgelegt sei?

Haltet uns bitte nach den ersten Ausfahrten auf dem Laufenden, wie sich die Stütze macht. Immerhin müsste sie bei mir knapp 80 kg aushalten.

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wann die KS I950 nun endlich in den Verkauf kommt? Außer dass man Monat für Monat vertröstet wird (angefangen bei April), kommt bislang nichts Vernünftiges an Informationen rüber.


----------



## damage0099 (2. Juli 2009)

Steve Style schrieb:


> wäre die Kind Shock KSP-850 SP12 ja eine preisgünstige Interimslösung. Hatte aber nicht mal einer geschrieben, dass die Jungs von KS auf dem Messestand blass wurden, als sie hörten, was er mit der Stütze macht, da diese dafür nicht ausgelegt sei?
> 
> Haltet uns bitte nach den ersten Ausfahrten auf dem Laufenden, wie sich die Stütze macht. Immerhin müsste sie bei mir knapp 80 kg aushalten.



Bei mir muß sie locker 90kg aushalten....Habe sie schon einige Tage (ich weiß, das heißt garnichts), dennoch funktioniert sie (noch) leicht + spielfrei wie am 1. Tag....

Ist echt der Hammer....nur wünschte ich mir 'n Remote dazu. Werde mir das wohl dranbasteln.


----------



## Marc B (2. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

könnt ihr mir vllt. eine kleine Produktübersicht der Variostützen auf dem Markt geben?

P.S.: Eine kurze Empfehlung dazu wäre auch klasse, also welche ihr Geld auch wert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egika (2. Juli 2009)

junger Mann, das steht alles hier in diesem Thread.
Da hat sich sogar ein Nutzer die Mühe gemacht und eine Marktübersicht als PDF hochgeladen.
Empfehlungen findest Du auch zu Hauf (und auch Anti-Empfehlungen...)
Viel Spaß beim Lesen.

Gruß,
Egika


----------



## Marc B (2. Juli 2009)

Sorry, hab' jetzt nicht alle 60 Seiten durchgestöbert


----------



## Egika (2. Juli 2009)

man kann den Thread auch durchsuchen (wenn Du z.B. nach "Übersicht" suchst, wirst Du gaanz schnell fündig)...


----------



## Marc B (2. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/



Bin mal gespannt, welche Erfahrungsberichte hier noch folgen werden.


----------



## Ransom racer (3. Juli 2009)

hallo,
mein selle sattelgestell rutscht immer nach hinten,
habe eine maverick stütze.
die neigung verstellt sich nicht, angezogen habe ich mit 14-15nm.

hat jemand das auch schon gehabt??


danke


----------



## Frog (3. Juli 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> hallo,
> mein selle sattelgestell rutscht immer nach hinten,
> habe eine maverick stütze.
> die neigung verstellt sich nicht, angezogen habe ich mit 14-15nm.
> ...



passiert mir bei meiner KS auch, dann wenn ich den SQ Lab drauf habe. Beim SPCI  etc. klappt es.

Grüße


----------



## eifelhexe (3. Juli 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> könnt ihr mir vllt. eine kleine Produktübersicht der Variostützen auf dem Markt geben?
> 
> P.S.: Eine kurze Empfehlung dazu wäre auch klasse, also welche ihr Geld auch wert ist



- Crank Brothers Jolpin, (ehemals Maverick Speedball) 
- Kindshock I900, erhältlich die I950
- Gravity Dropper,
- AMP, leider nur in den USA erhältlich
- Specialized Command, 
- RASE Black Mamba Rapid, bis zu 20cm versenkbar
- Syntace HSK-200, noch in Arbeit


----------



## Ransom racer (4. Juli 2009)

Frog schrieb:


> passiert mir bei meiner KS auch, dann wenn ich den SQ Lab drauf habe. Beim SPCI  etc. klappt es.
> 
> Grüße



was könnte abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Juli 2009)

Hi 
hab die billig KS auch seit über 2 Jahren im Einsatz.






Bisher weder Spiel noch federn noch Sattel-Probleme. 

Und die mußte schon einige Fahrten im Schmodder mitmachen.
Super find ich auch, dass man das Radl auch im abgesenkten Zustand anheben kann, ohne das dieser ausfährt.

Im Vergleich zu meiner Speedball echt unauffällig, günstig und spielfrei!

Gut das mit Lenkerbedienung an der Speedball ist aber schon eine andere Welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (9. Juli 2009)

1 Woche alt:





musste durch einen Rahmenwechsel die Stütze wechseln, meine Alte hat fast 1 Jahr absolut Problemlos gehalten. Bei der neuen hatte ich schon nach 2 Tagen diese Riefen die immer länger werden!!!
Hab sofort ne Email mit Fotos an GoCycle geschickt, eig. ne klare Garantiesache, Stütze einschicken, neue an mich und gut.
Fehlanzeige, ich soll mich gedulden bis ich irgendwann eine Mail von denen bekomm und KS das Problem in den Griff bekommt, ne neue Sattelstütze bekomm ich nicht, da diese das Problem nicht lösen würde.
Nur komisch das eben 2 Kollegen von mir zeitgleich ebenfalls diese neue Version der i900 bekommen haben und die eben keine Probleme haben.
Die Stütze is so im Arsch, von Tag zu Tag wird es heftiger, in 4 Wochen sind die Schrammen auf die komplette Länge.

Wer is der Importeur in Deutschland? Vllt. kann ich die mal anschreiben, GoCycle is mir zu Blöd, die wollen nur schnell was verkaufen, solang der Kunde den Euro noch im Geldbeutel hat wird der rote Teppich ausgerollt, kaum rollt der Rubel über die Theke haben die kein interesse mehr an einem.


----------



## checkb (9. Juli 2009)

@Deco

Wiener Bikeparts in Schweinfurt ist der Importeur. Hatte im Februar ne Reparatur, völlig unkompliziert und schmerzfrei. 

checkb


----------



## decolocsta (9. Juli 2009)

dank dir,


wie lang hat das ca. gedauert, also von dem Tag an dem du die Stütze verschickt hast bis sie wieder da war?


----------



## biker-wug (10. Juli 2009)

Bei mir war das maximal ne Woche, an den Verkäufer geschickt, der weiter an Wiener Bike Parts, wobei die im gleichen Ort sind.
Allerdings war die reparierte dann auch nix, haben sie dann nochmal umgetauscht in ne neue, die funktioniert seid Wochen wie am ersten Tag, genial!!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (11. Juli 2009)

also ich habe die Maverick Speedball und kann nichts negatives berichten!!
Seitliches Spiel von Anfang an, das aber in keinster weise stört.
Remote funktioniert super.


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. Juli 2009)

naja,..gocycle ist schon ziemlich gernervt von den KS-dingern weil ks diese problematik nicht in den griff bekommt und die leute die teile trotzdem kaufen wollen (was mich persönlich bisserl wundert).

ich warte da mal in aller ruhe auf die sytance,irgendwann wird die schon kommen,son schrott wie ks kommt mir jedenfalls nicht unter den hintern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (11. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt, hatte vorher auch eine KS, in einem anderen Maß fast 1 Jahr im täglichen Einsatz, ständig hoch und runter bei jedem Furz, die hat nie probleme gemacht, in meiner Runde sind auch 3 weitere KS im Einsatz ohne Probleme, 
also bekommt man das schon in den Griff,

ich könnt echt kotzen!!!!
Ich geb 150 Euro aus, nach 2 Tagen is das Produkt im Arsch und keiner fühlt sich verpfichtet mir den Dreck auszustauschen.
Stellt euch vor, ihr kauft beim Media Markt einen Flatscreen, kommt zuhause an, das Ding ist kaputt, umtauschen will ihn aber keiner, der Media Markt fuzzi vertröstet euch mit den Worten "sony schickt uns irgendwann eine neue überarbeitete Platiene, warten sie bis wir uns bei ihnen per Email melden"

so ein Kack, normal is doch in so einem Fall der Vorgang klar,
Stütze im Anus, ich schick den Dreck hin und die sollen mir eine neue schicken.

Ich bin ja kein Jahr damit rumgefahren, sondern 2 popelige Tage, da erwarte ich mir sofortigen Austausch.

E. Wiener lässt auch nix von sich hören.


----------



## damage0099 (11. Juli 2009)

ich habe die billigste 850er (30 Euro) auch fast täglich im Einsatz, seit ca. 2-3 Wochen. Stelle teils 20x am Tag rauf + runter.
Anfangs sofort Silikon-Fett angeschmiert, mit Gummischutz vor Dreck geschützt.

Gestern den Schutz entfernt: Keine Riefe, keine Verschleißmerkmale, Funktion 100% wie von Anfang an.
Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Red-Stone (11. Juli 2009)

Kurzer Zwischenstand meiner Gravity Dropper Turbo 4", 400mm Länge am NORCO Fluid 1.0:

Nach etwa 300km ausgiebigem Testen hier im hügeligen und felsigen Süden Luxemburgs bin ich bis dato absolut zufrieden mit dem Teil.

Funzt top, ist staub- und schlammresistent und hat nur minimales Spiel, das man beim draufsitzen nicht mehr bemerkt.

Was sich als sehr nützlich herausgestellt hat ist die Zwischenstufe. Maximal hat die Stütze 4", mit einer Zwischenstufe bei 3". 
3" sind optimal um über technische Trails zu heizen, wo man noch aus dem Sattel pedalieren will, jedoch mehr Freiheit braucht.

Der Remote-Hebel funktionniert gut, etwas Kraftaufwand ist jedoch nötig. Schön ist der Hebel allerdings nicht. 

Fazit:
Ich gebe diese Stütze nicht mehr her. Durch die Variabilität ist mein Fluid noch vielseitiger und flexibler geworden. 

Vorher blieb man bei längeren Abfahrten stehen, versenkte die Sattelstütze und los gings. Unten wieder stehen bleiben, hochschrauben und weiter gings.
Bei kleineren Abfahrten lies man es aus Bequemlichkeit und um den 'Flow' nicht zu unterbrechen dann sein, fuhr dann aber nie optimal. Das geht jetzt alles fliessend und erhöht den Fahrspass gewaltig. Egal ob bei kleinen Drops, Sprüngen, Abfahrten etc., ein Knopfdruck und schon gehts weiter.

Durch die rein mechanische Funktionsweise müsste die Stütze auch  relativ unanfällig für Defekte sein.

Für 200 ist es die beste Investition die ich meinem Fluid gegönnt habe.

+ Flexibilität & erhöhter Fahrspass
+ einfaches, mechanisches Funktionsprinzip
+ preislich noch im grünen Bereich
+ Gewicht gegenüber anderen variablen Stützen (+/- 500g bei 400mm Länge, incl. Hebel und Kabel, 350mm liegt bei 450g)
- optisch nicht der Burner, sowohl die Stütze als auch der Remote-Hebel
- Gewicht gegenüber einer starren Stütze
- Verfügbarkeit (hab meine aus den USA bestellt, was aber sehr schnell und zuverlässig ging)

Hoffe dieser kleine Review hilft.

mfg

Serge


----------



## schnellejugend (11. Juli 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ich geb 150 Euro aus, nach 2 Tagen is das Produkt im Arsch und keiner fühlt sich verpfichtet mir den Dreck auszustauschen.
> Stellt euch vor, ihr kauft beim Media Markt einen Flatscreen, kommt zuhause an, das Ding ist kaputt, umtauschen will ihn aber keiner, der Media Markt fuzzi vertröstet euch mit den Worten "sony schickt uns irgendwann eine neue überarbeitete Platiene, warten sie bis wir uns bei ihnen per Email melden"
> 
> so ein Kack, normal is doch in so einem Fall der Vorgang klar,
> ...



Warum gibst du das Ding nicht einfach zurück?


----------



## decolocsta (11. Juli 2009)

da gibts doch dann sicher auch wieder einen haken....


----------



## schnellejugend (11. Juli 2009)

Sie mÃ¼ssen dir die StÃ¼tze entweder umtauschen oder das Geld zuÃ¼ckgeben. Da der Warenwert Ã¼ber 40â¬ ist bekommst du auch den RÃ¼ckversand bezahlt.

Garnicht erst debattieren, darauf bestehen.


----------



## decolocsta (11. Juli 2009)

Hm, also wenn ich sicher davon ausgehen kann das es so ist, würde ich mir wo anders ne i900 bestellen, wenn die da wäre würde ich die kaputte an GoCycle zurückschicken und mein Geld einfordern, muss aber wissen ob ich da 100 pro mein Geld zurückverlangen kann, oder wie oder was.


----------



## schnellejugend (11. Juli 2009)

Mach es einfach. Mit der Mail haben sie dir doch sogar schon bestätigt, daß das Problem bekannt ist und damit ein Konstruktionsfehler.


----------



## decolocsta (11. Juli 2009)

So, neue Stütze ist bestellt,

aber jetzt kommt ein Kollege und bringt mich ins grübeln...

...was ist mit dem "Recht auf Nachbesserung"?


----------



## schnellejugend (11. Juli 2009)

Mach doch nicht den 2. Schritt vor dem 1. Kläre das ganze erstmal per email.
Sie haben das Recht nachzubessern/umzutauschen oder dir das Geld zurückzugeben. Ersteres haben sie bereits abgelehnt. Vll. hast du ihnen mit deiner Mail schon mitgeteilt, daß du die KS900i gerne weiter nutzen willst. Dann ist deren Reaktion noch einigermaßen verständlich.

Ansonsten finde ich Antwort eine Unverschämtheit. Warum versuchen sie dich abzuwimmeln, das Problem ist doch bekannt. Du bist kein Bittsteller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (11. Juli 2009)

Hier mal der Mailverkehr:



> und vielen Dank für den Einkauf bei GoCycle.
> 
> Bedauerlich, dass ein Problem mit der bei uns gekauften Sattelstütze aufgetreten ist.
> 
> ...





> vielen dank für ihre schnelle Rückmeldung,
> 
> leider wird es bei meiner Stütze nichts bringen das
> Innenleben zu tauschen, das Teleskop-Rohr weist
> ...






> die Kolbenstange mit den Riefen wird natürlich auch ausgewechselt
> 
> Bitte warten Sie auf unsere Mail bzgl. der Verfügbarkeit der neuen Kartuschen, eine neue Sattelstütze wird das Problem nicht lösen!
> 
> ...




Das ist doch Käse, ich will nicht drauf warten bis irgendwann 
ne Mail eintreffen könnte. Desweiteren würde eine neue Stütze
mein Problem lösen, was ich ja in meinem Bekanntenkreis sehe.

Ich will eig. nix mehr von GoCycle,
eig. möchte ich jetzt mein Geld zurück und bei einem anderen
Shop investieren der mich als Kunden eher ernst nimmt als GoCycle.

Es gibt doch dieses 30 Tägige Rückgaberecht bei Mängeln, oder nicht?
Eig. gefällt mir die idee am besten, Stütze wo anders bestellen
und GoCycle die kaputte um die Ohren hauen und mein Geld einfordern,
garnicht groß über Mail, zurückschicken mit einem Zettel beigepackt
mit den Kontodaten und auf Geldrückgabe pochen.
Wenn noch das Rechtliche auf meiner Seite wäre, perfekt 
Die Lösung gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## CrossX (11. Juli 2009)

Ruf doch einfach mal bei GoCycle an. Als meine Stütze kaputt war und wochenlang keine Neue verfügbar war, hat der Typ von Gocycle von sich aus angeboten die Stütze zurückzunehmen und mir das Geld zu erstatten. 
Wäre ja die einfachste Lösung, und am Telefon war der Verkäufer eigentlich sehr bemüht ne Lösung zu finden. 

Trotzdem bin auch ich der Meinung, das Gocycle lieber verkauft als alles andere. Ich hab auch erst nach mehrmaligem Nachfragen und wochenlangen Warten Ergebnisse gesehen. Zumal die KS ja laut Internet ab Lager verfügbar ist. Aber die werden ja lieber für viel Geld verkauft anstatt sie zum Umtausch zu nutzen. Das bringt ja keinen Ertrag.

Also mach einfach am Telefon ein bisschen Druck. Da sie nicht Nachbessern können, weil keine vernünftigen Kartuschen da sind, hast du ein Recht die Stütze umzutauschen.


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. Juli 2009)

> Trotzdem bin auch ich der Meinung, das Gocycle lieber verkauft als alles andere.


 
nunja,..man kann mit denen reden,ich unterhielt mich auch über die ks und man riet mir dann sogar vom kauf ab.
mich würds nicht wundern wenn die irgendwann aus dem sortiment verschwinden würde,im grunde hat man mit den dingern wirklich nur ärger,die rückläuferquote scheint wirklich extrem gross zu sein.


----------



## dirkr (11. Juli 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Bei der neuen hatte ich schon nach 2 Tagen diese Riefen die immer länger werden!!!



Ich kann nur wiederholen meine Liste zu beachten (siehe Postings vorher) und die rote Hülsenmutter angezogen zu haben. ist sie lose und das muss nicht lange sein, entstehen diese Riefen.

Insofern nicht ganz unschuldig IMO


----------



## decolocsta (11. Juli 2009)

bla bla bla, wenn man keine Ahnung hat.....tut mir leid, aber das macht mich leicht Aggressiv!


----------



## CrossX (11. Juli 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> Ich kann nur wiederholen meine Liste zu beachten (siehe Postings vorher) und die rote Hülsenmutter angezogen zu haben. ist sie lose und das muss nicht lange sein, entstehen diese Riefen.
> 
> Insofern nicht ganz unschuldig IMO



Daran alleine kanns nicht liegen. Ich hab meine neue KS extra nochmal gefettet und die Überwurfmutter mit Schraubensicherung befestigt. Trotzdem waren nach wenigen Tagen schon wieder Kratzer drin. Das ist leider nicht allein des Rätsels Lösung.


----------



## Halb-Depp (12. Juli 2009)

Mein Entschluss steht: Ich will auch eine! 

Nun habe ich hier ca. 20 Seiten vom Thread durch, die PDF von lbuega, sowie die Bildansichten habe ich durch und ganz schlau bin ich leider noch nicht.

Meine Unsicherheiten:

- Mein Gewicht: 102 kg
- Remote oder nicht
- Verstellbereich: Ich fände ca. 100 mm ganz hervorragend - 75 ist etwas wenig, oder?!

Eine weitere Unsicherheit: Meine aktuell Verbaute hat 31,2 mm im Durchmesser, die gängig angebotenen 30,9 mm oder 31,6 mm. Welches ist die Richtige? Oder 27,2 mm mit Adapter - aber dann eben wieder Adapter auf was, 30,9 mm oder 31,6 mm?

Was mir auch nicht unwichtig ist: Ich sollte das Teil in den nächsten 2 Wochen geliefert bekommen!

Ich danke Euch für Eure Mühe!


----------



## Hans (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es auch ein Reduzierhülse von 34,9 auf 30,9 ?

Werde mir evtl. eine Joplin aus USA bestellen, kostet dort 125,00 Euro .

Eine 30,9er könnte ich dann auch auf meinen Freak Rahmen montieren und mit der Hülse auf mein Liteville.

Schöme Grüße

Hans


----------



## Barney_1 (12. Juli 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> 1 Woche alt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm 
Ich habe mir die Tage auch die KS I 900 R ans Rad montiert, habe sie leider bestellt bevor ich diesen Thread gesehen habe ( manchmal ist es wohl besser sich vorher schlau zu machen ) und bin damit heute das erste mal ca. 2 Stunden im Gelände gewesen. 
Jetzt habe ich mir nach dem waschen des Bikes die Stütze mal genauer angesehen und habe auch schon 3 dünne Riefen entdeckt die sich entlang des gesamten Rohres  bis oben zum Sattel ziehen. Ok, sie sind noch nicht so tief wie auf dem Bild oben aber das sie nach knapp 2 Stunden überhaupt schon da sind ist echt zum :kotz:
ich werde morgen mal noch eine Runde drehen und dann wird sich zeigen ob es schlimmer wird. Der erste positive Eindruck den ich von der Stütze hatte ist damit allerdings bereits verflogen und wenn sich die Sache verschlimmert werde ich das Mistding wieder zurückschicken.
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (13. Juli 2009)

Sind die Riefen eigentlich nur hässlich oder beeinträchtigen sie auch die Funktion?


----------



## decolocsta (13. Juli 2009)

Naja, funzen tut sie,

aber auf Dauer hat es ganz sicher Einfluss auf die Funktion,

in der Stütze ist halt irgendwo der ganze Abrieb der da die ganze Zeit
als Gleitmedium herhalten muss und auf der anderen Seite wird halt
durch die Riefen der Dreck schön mit in die Gabel gezogen.

Aber ansich funzt sie mit Riefen besser als ohne 
wo sie ganz neu war ging sie sehr schwer zu versenken, die Tolleranzen
waren halt zu klein, durch die Riefen geht die Stütze jetzt wesentlich besser.

Aber morgen geht die an GoCycle zurück, da kommt dann auch meine neue
von Actionsports. 
Diese hat keine Probleme, das sag ich jetzt einfach mal so


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Juli 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Diese hat keine Probleme, das sag ich jetzt einfach mal so


Da drücke ich mal die Daumen das es so ist. Ich persönlich hätte auf die Version mit verbesserten Innenleben von GoCycle gewartet und so lange die alte Stütze gefahren.


----------



## decolocsta (13. Juli 2009)

das ist doch bla bla von GoCycle,


von wegen fehlerhafte Charge,

das Problem gibt es doch seit es die i900 gibt,
und genausolang gibt es Stützen die absolut problemlos funktionieren,
hat in meinen Augen eher was mit Produktionstolleranzen zutun,
eine funzt, die andere nicht.
Es gibt in meinem Umfeld mehr als genug die funktionieren, egal
ob nun die alte oder die neuere.


----------



## CrossX (13. Juli 2009)

Ich denke auch nicht das es da irgendwelche großartigen Verbesserungen geben wird. Meine Austauschstütze sollte ja auch das "neue verbesserte Innenleben" haben, bei der all die bekannten Probleme nicht mehr auftauchen. 

Und was war? Nix war. Nach 2 Tagen waren auch wieder Riefen drin. Also braucht man auch nicht auf irgendwas zu warten, sondern muss mit den Riefen leben, oder so lange umtauschen, bis man eine erwischt, die funktioniert.


----------



## Halb-Depp (13. Juli 2009)

Sorry, das ist sonst nicht meine Art! Aber ich wollte meinen Beitrag nochmal in Erinnerung rufen, da der Faktor Zeit - wie u. a. - eine entscheidende Rolle spielt! Editieren geht leider nur einen halben Tag lang... Vielleicht hätte ich noch erwähnen sollen, dass ich eine Empfehlung zu meiner Gesamtkonstellation suche!

Hier das Original:

Mein Entschluss steht: Ich will auch eine!

Nun habe ich hier ca. 20 Seiten vom Thread durch, die PDF von lbuega, sowie die Bildansichten habe ich durch und ganz schlau bin ich leider noch nicht.

Meine Unsicherheiten:

- Mein Gewicht: 102 kg
- Remote oder nicht
- Verstellbereich: Ich fände ca. 100 mm ganz hervorragend - 75 ist etwas wenig, oder?!

Eine weitere Unsicherheit: Meine aktuell Verbaute hat 31,2 mm im Durchmesser, die gängig angebotenen 30,9 mm oder 31,6 mm. Welches ist die Richtige? Oder 27,2 mm mit Adapter - aber dann eben wieder Adapter auf was, 30,9 mm oder 31,6 mm?

Was mir auch nicht unwichtig ist: Ich sollte das Teil in den nächsten 2 Wochen geliefert bekommen!

Ich danke Euch für Eure Mühe!

Grüße von
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (13. Juli 2009)

Also nachdem ich heute nochmal kurz getestet habe und die Riefen noch heftiger wurden habe ich bei dem Laden angerufen bei dem ich die Stütze gekauft habe.
Der nette Mann am Telefon teilte mir mit das er sich mit dem Importeur in Verbindung setzen würde was nun mit den geänderten Stützen sei und er würde sich dann bei mir melden.
Ca. 20 minuten später kam dann auch der Anruf von ihm in dem er mir mitteilte das es im Moment keine vernünftige Lösung von Kind Shock gäbe und diese so wie er es formulierte einen kompletten Auslieferungsstop verhängt hätten. Ich soll jetzt meine Defekte Stütze zurückschicken und bekomme dann sofort den Kaufpreis samt Versandkosten erstattet, austauschen der Stütze würde eh keinen Sinn machen da alle Innenleben gleich wären.
Also ich habe heute (leider) meine alte Stütze wieder montiert und bin fürs erste von den Variablen geheilt bis es eine vernünftige Lösung gibt.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## decolocsta (13. Juli 2009)

und welcher Laden war das?


----------



## Barney_1 (13. Juli 2009)

War ein ebay Shop und nennt sich velostore, so wie ich es oben schon geschrieben habe hat er es mir mitgeteilt und ich bin froh das er mir mein Geld zurücküberweist statt mich mit einer neuen (fehlkonstruierten ) Stütze zu beglücken.
Barney_1


----------



## biker-wug (13. Juli 2009)

Das ist echt interessant, dass KS die Auslieferung aufgehört hat.

BIN ICH GLÜCKLICH; DASS MEINE FUNKTIONIERT!!!!!


----------



## checkb (14. Juli 2009)

> BIN ICH GLÜCKLICH; DASS MEINE FUNKTIONIERT!!!!!



Und ich habe sogar 2 die funktionieren.

checkb


----------



## decolocsta (14. Juli 2009)

Zitat GoCycle:



> eine neue Sattelstütze wird das Problem nicht lösen!




Ohhhh doch!!!!! 

Meine neue is heute gekommen, 
diese funzt bestens und kein Riefenproblem!

GoCycle wird von mir nie wieder einen Taler sehen.


----------



## utilitycrash (23. Juli 2009)

Hab meine KS jetzt seit 11 Monaten und hatte bisher eigendlich null Probleme, doch seit ca 4 Wochen fährt sie nicht mehr ganz aus. Selbst wenn man an der Stütze zieht während man den Hebel drückt kommt sie nur mit Gewaltanwendung ganz raus. Die Stütze wurde von mir regelmäßig gewartet (gesäubert und gefettet) und sie flutschte immer super in die Ausgangsstellung zurück, auch hat sie nur ganz kleine Riefen. 

Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen? 

PS: Hab die Stütze vor 2 Wochen zu GoCycle eingesand.
Vieleicht hab ich ja Glück und KS kann das reparieren..........


----------



## decolocsta (23. Juli 2009)

Hab vor 2 Tagen mein Geld von bekommen, 
das war eig. recht cool...


säubern und fetten allein ist eigentlich keine wartung...

..aber die alte lies sich imo nicht zerlegen, die neue (mit KS Schriftzug aug der roten Mutter) ist sogar ein Servicemanual dabei und sie lässt sich komplett zerlegen und warten, das find ich richtig geil.


----------



## utilitycrash (23. Juli 2009)

wie? kann man da etwa das Innenleben herausnehmen?  

Also sÃ¤ubern und fetten ist ja das einzige was man machen konnte.

Ich mÃ¶chte eigendlich meine StÃ¼tze wiederbekommen und nicht das Geld zurÃ¼ck. (hab damals 129â¬ bezahlt)
Wo Bitte bekomme ich eine andere StÃ¼tze zu dem Kurs und mit 125mm Verstellbereich?
Und neue gibts ja scheinbar nicht (Lieferstop?) und selbst wenn, bleibt die Frage ob eine neue auch 1 Jahr ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## decolocsta (23. Juli 2009)

ne, meinte nicht das du Geld zurückverlangen sollst, hat sich auf die Sache die ich mit GoCycle am laufen hatte bezogen 

Ja, da kann man alles zerlegen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (23. Juli 2009)

ist ein lagerproblem, die riefengeschichte. gibt der hersteller auch offen zu. bei den neuen nachgebesserten stützen sollte unter dem roten aluschraubverschluss ein schwarzes lager zum vorschein kommen. die fehlerhafte version hat ein silbernes. so zumindest der hersteller auf unsere anfrage..


----------



## utilitycrash (23. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem Geld zurück hab ich schon verstanden, du hattest deine KS ja eingeschickt und dir eine neue bestellt. (Hoffe du hast mit der neuen mehr Glück!)
Habe bloß Angst dass die meine KS nicht reparieren und dann bleibt ja nix anderes übrig als Geld zurück.


----------



## decolocsta (23. Juli 2009)

klar hab ich mit der neuen mehr Glück  da gibbet keine Probleme


----------



## Büscherammler (23. Juli 2009)

Wo gibbet den ne KS zu nem anständigen Kurs und guter Garantieabwicklung?


----------



## Rad-ab (23. Juli 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ist ein lagerproblem, die riefengeschichte. gibt der hersteller auch offen zu. bei den neuen nachgebesserten stützen sollte unter dem roten aluschraubverschluss ein schwarzes lager zum vorschein kommen. die fehlerhafte version hat ein silbernes. so zumindest der hersteller auf unsere anfrage..



Demnach sind Stützen mit neuer Kappe und altem Lager im Umlauf, meine hatte die neue Überwurfmutter darunter war aber ein silbernes Lager.

sie hat dann auch ganze drei Wochen gehalten bis sie riefen hatte 

Nu ist sie vom Händler schon länger eingeschickt, der sagte mir aber auch das im moment keine ausgeliefert würden. Und ich frühestens ende Juli mit nem Tauschrechnen könnte  

Mal gespannt ob die neue dann ein schwarzes Lager hat


----------



## CrossX (25. Juli 2009)

Auf jeden Fall hat Gocycle reagiert und den Preis für die Stütze erstmal kräftig erhöht. 
Von 159 auf 229 Euro für die Remoteversion. 
Wahrscheinlich wollen sie sich damit die Versandkosten für das ständige Hin und Herschicken wieder raus holen.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Juli 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ist ein lagerproblem, die riefengeschichte. gibt der hersteller auch offen zu. bei den neuen nachgebesserten stützen sollte unter dem roten aluschraubverschluss ein schwarzes lager zum vorschein kommen. die fehlerhafte version hat ein silbernes. so zumindest der hersteller auf unsere anfrage..



Das ist leider nicht die Lösung des Problems. Meine austausch i900, auf die ich 4 Wochen gewartet habe, hat nach 3 Touren (ca 100km) schon wieder kräftige Riefen. Verbaut ist das schwarze Lager.

Jetzt wieder zu tauschen macht keinen Sinn. Ich fahre die Stütze solange sie funktioniert und ignoriere die Riefen. 

Ich sag es von Anfang an, die KS ist einfach nur Schrott, wann gibt es endlich was vernünftiges auf dem Markt


----------



## GS-Fahrer (29. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ..., wann gibt es endlich was vernünftiges auf dem Markt



 Gibt es doch: Gravity Dropper!


----------



## Azrael2011 (29. Juli 2009)

korrekt,und desdedwegen habe ich mir meine dropper nun bestellt.

mag die ks günstiger sein,schicker aussehen,..son shit will ich nich an meinem hintern haben.
hoffe ja das syntace mal eeeeendlich zu potte kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS-Fahrer (29. Juli 2009)

Gute Entscheidung 
Ich bin mit meiner super zufrieden, Aussehen ist zwar nicht so doll, aber der Faltenbalg schützt vor Dreck. Und der Service bei Gravity Dropper ist gut.


----------



## don-rock (29. Juli 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> korrekt,und desdedwegen habe ich mir meine dropper nun bestellt.
> 
> mag die ks günstiger sein,schicker aussehen,..son shit will ich nich an meinem hintern haben.
> hoffe ja das syntace mal eeeeendlich zu potte kommt.



hallo azrael2011,
welche von den droppern du bestellt?

bin noch in der findungsphase.
habe bedenken, dass die tiefste position für mich nicht tief genug ist.

wäre für mich hilfreich zu wissen, was der kleinstmöglich einstellbare abstand zwischen oberkante sattelrohr und den rails vom sattel ist.
finde die angabe nirgends.
bin vllt. auch zu blind.

meine bitte an dich: 
wenn das teil da und eingebaut ist,
kannst du dann diesen abstand ausmessen?
oder vllt. kennst du ihn schon?

 und grüße


----------



## don-rock (29. Juli 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung
> Ich bin mit meiner super zufrieden, Aussehen ist zwar nicht so doll, aber der Faltenbalg schützt vor Dreck. Und der Service bei Gravity Dropper ist gut.



hallo detlef,

du hast das teil ja schon, checke ich gerade erst 
vllt. kannst du das bei gelegenheit messen?
wäre echt prima, 1000 dank vorab


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2009)

184mm


G.


----------



## don-rock (29. Juli 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 184mm
> 
> 
> G.





boah, viel zu lang für mich mist


----------



## damage0099 (29. Juli 2009)

habe nun die billige KS schon wochenlang, nutze sie fast täglich, und wenn, dann best. 10-20x täglich.
Keine Riefen zu sehen (Schutzgummi drüber, immer Silikonspray + -fett dran).

Was ich super finde:
Man muß sie nicht ganz absenken, sondern kann sie irgendwo in der Mitte stehen lassen, so daß der Sattel noch zur "Führung" zw. den Oberschenkeln klemmt und man doch mal sitzen kann....und unverhofft noch sehr schnell hinter den Sattel gelangen kann.

Klasse Teil...für 30 Euro der Hit!  
(hab ne Remote rangebastelt, proforma, wird verschönert im Urlaub, funzt aber zu 100%)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS-Fahrer (29. Juli 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> boah, viel zu lang für mich mist



Die 184mm aber nur, wenn der Magnetschalter über die Sattelrohrklemme paßt!

Du könntest aber auch die 3-stufige Variante nehmen und als standard Sitzposition die 2. Position nutzen - um 1" (2,54cm) abgesenkt!


----------



## pommes5 (30. Juli 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich von irgend einem Hersteller Modelle in 31,4mm (für mein Ghost AMR)?

Erstmal ungeachtet der Qualität, wird sowas überhaupt gebaut?


----------



## don-rock (30. Juli 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> habe nun die billige KS schon wochenlang, nutze sie fast täglich, und wenn, dann best. 10-20x täglich.
> Keine Riefen zu sehen (Schutzgummi drüber, immer Silikonspray + -fett dran).
> 
> Was ich super finde:
> ...



klingt gut.
meinst du die KSP 850 ?
die so oft als federstütze beschrieben wird aber gar nicht federt?




> GS-Fahrer
> Die 184mm aber nur, wenn der Magnetschalter über die Sattelrohrklemme paßt!
> 
> Du könntest aber auch die 3-stufige Variante nehmen und als standard Sitzposition die 2. Position nutzen - um 1" (2,54cm) abgesenkt!



mmh, ist leider immer noch deutlich zu hoch.
die für meine verhältnisse optimale (tiefste) sattelposition müsste einen abstand (also oberkante sitzrohr bis zu den sattel-rails) von max. 50mm haben.

@damage0099

kennst du vllt. den abstand bei der tiefstmöglichen einstellung bei deiner KS?
(oberkante sitzrohr bis zu den sattel-rails....)

grüße


----------



## damage0099 (30. Juli 2009)

@don-rock:
ja, diese "Feder"-Stütze meine ich.
Abstand Oberkante Sitzrohr bis Unterkante Rails sind ca. 95mm.


----------



## Dagon (31. Juli 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich von irgend einem Hersteller Modelle in 31,4mm (für mein Ghost AMR)?
> 
> Erstmal ungeachtet der Qualität, wird sowas überhaupt gebaut?


 
Bist du dir sicher das dein AMR eine 31,4er Klemmung hat? Mein AMR Lector hat 31,6 und dafür wird ja genug angeboten.


----------



## pommes5 (31. Juli 2009)

Ja, leider. Das Lector und auch das AMR Square haben 31,6. Das normale AMR hat 31,4.

siehe auch http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2008/typ.php?bid=32


----------



## mät__ (31. Juli 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich von irgend einem Hersteller Modelle in 31,4mm (für mein Ghost AMR)?
> 
> Erstmal ungeachtet der Qualität, wird sowas überhaupt gebaut?



Ich fahre ein Ghost ERT, das hat auch 31,4mm Sattelrohrdurchmesser. Ich hatte damals das selbe Problem und habe mir dann eine Stütze in 30,9mm gekauft und mit fünf 1/10mm Belchstreifen die Differenz ausgeglichen. Hält bombig


----------



## silberfische (31. Juli 2009)

mät schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Ghost ERT, das hat auch 31,4mm Sattelrohrdurchmesser. Ich hatte damals das selbe Problem und habe mir dann eine Stütze in 30,9mm gekauft und mit fünf 1/10mm Belchstreifen die Differenz ausgeglichen...


Ich habe mich für die 31,6er entschieden und habe den Rahmen etwas aufgerieben. Ich habe ca. 1/10tel mm im Durchmesser ausreiben müssen, dann hat die neue Stütze gepasst (also war der Innendurchmesser vorher nicht so optimal passend). 


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## pommes5 (31. Juli 2009)

Von der Aufreibe-Lösung habe ich auch schon gelesen aber offen gestanden ist mir nicht wohl bei der Sache. Dann schon eher 30,9 und ein Blech rein.

Gibt's ne einhellige Meinung, welches momentan die beste Stütze ist? Ich habe - hoffentlich verständlicherweise - wenig Lust den ganzen Thread durchzulesen.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (1. August 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Von der Aufreibe-Lösung habe ich auch schon gelesen aber offen gestanden ist mir nicht wohl bei der Sache. Dann schon eher 30,9 und ein Blech rein.
> 
> Gibt's ne einhellige Meinung, welches momentan die beste Stütze ist? Ich habe - hoffentlich verständlicherweise - wenig Lust den ganzen Thread durchzulesen.



Für mich ist die Quintessenz aus diesem Thread die Gravity Dropper oder die AMP, die allerdings nur in den USA verkauft und nicht nach Europa verschickt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rm125 (1. August 2009)

zur Info: Habe erfahren, dass alle KS und Crank Brothers Stützen zurück an die Hersteller sollen zwecks Überarbeitung... Joplin, KS I900, etc

Greetz Schnitz


----------



## Hufi (1. August 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Von der Aufreibe-Lösung habe ich auch schon gelesen aber offen gestanden ist mir nicht wohl bei der Sache. Dann schon eher 30,9 und ein Blech rein.
> 
> Gibt's ne einhellige Meinung, welches momentan die beste Stütze ist? Ich habe - hoffentlich verständlicherweise - wenig Lust den ganzen Thread durchzulesen.



Schau mal im Rase-Fred nach. Alle sind zufrieden und es gibt keine Probleme!
Bestellbar nur in den USA. Liefern aber nach D.


----------



## Azrael2011 (1. August 2009)

gravity dropper ist allem anschein nach auch ein augereiftes produkt.
die rase gefällt mir zwar optisch besser aber ohne dealer hier in D,mag ich ehrlich gesagt nicht soviel knete irgendwohin schicken.


----------



## Hufi (1. August 2009)

Die Rase kannst Du auf der Homepage bestellen und mit Kreditkarte bezahlen. 
Das ganze wird über Paypal abgewickelt. Das Geld verlässt erst Dein Konto wenn
die Stütze raus geht. Das einzige Problem könnte der deutsche Zoll werden, Stichwort Steuern. 
Lieferzeit von 2 bis 4 Wochen. Weiterer Vorteil der Stütze es gibt sie in verschiedenen
Durchmessern.


----------



## Azrael2011 (1. August 2009)

die bezahlerei ist mir egal,..die garantie ist es


----------



## GS-Fahrer (1. August 2009)

Die Jungs von Rase hatte ich mal angeschrieben, um noch ein paar Details zu erfahren - keine Antwort - nach dem zweiten Versuch auch Sendepause, es kam nur jedesmal eine Empfangsbestätigung. Wenn die schon vor dem eventuellen Kauf so drauf sind, wie soll das dann im Servicefall klappen?! Außerdem haben die Mondpreise


----------



## GS-Fahrer (1. August 2009)

Ach so, übrigens ist die Stütze vorne offen, da siffts dann schön in den Rahmen


----------



## eifelhexe (2. August 2009)

Hufi schrieb:


> Die Rase kannst Du auf der Homepage bestellen und mit Kreditkarte bezahlen.
> Das ganze wird über Paypal abgewickelt. Das Geld verlässt erst Dein Konto wenn
> die Stütze raus geht. Das einzige Problem könnte der deutsche Zoll werden, Stichwort Steuern.
> Lieferzeit von 2 bis 4 Wochen. Weiterer Vorteil der Stütze es gibt sie in verschiedenen
> Durchmessern.



Wer in den Staaten Ware bestellt muß neben den 19 % Mehrwertsteuer noch 4 % Einfuhrzoll bezahlen.Habe beim Zollamt dzbzgl angerufen.
Die Gravity kann man direkt beim Hersteller ordern.Ist je nach Dollerkurs etwas günstiger wie hier.Aber die Auswahl an Farben und Größen ist besser als anderswo.
Die Turbo ist etwas leichter, kostet mit Steuern an die 240 Euro.Die Einfache Version kommt an die 190 Euro plus Steurern.


----------



## Azrael2011 (2. August 2009)

> Die Jungs von Rase hatte ich mal angeschrieben, um noch ein paar Details zu erfahren - keine Antwort - nach dem zweiten Versuch auch Sendepause, es kam nur jedesmal eine Empfangsbestätigung. Wenn die schon vor dem eventuellen Kauf so drauf sind, wie soll das dann im Servicefall klappen?! Außerdem haben die Mondpreise


 
genau aus diesem grunde nahm ich abstand von der rase,kam nämlich auch keine antwort auf eine anfrage von mir.
kaufen und liefern ohne jedewede kommunikation ist mir nicht genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Stefanie_ (2. August 2009)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Joplin 4 L sammeln können? Nach zwei defekten an der KS i900 innerhalb von zwei Monaten ist das Kapitel für mich beendet. 

S


----------



## Freaky-D (2. August 2009)

Mahlzeit zusammen!
Hat AMP eigentlich eine Homepage? Wenn ja, wie lautet die, hab schon einiges bei google ausprobiert, nur iwie kein brauchbares Ergebnis bekommen... danke im Voraus!


----------



## ibislover (2. August 2009)

du hast sicher nicht gegoogelt oder weißt nicht wie suchen!
probier mal "amp seatpost .com". naaa!?


----------



## biker-wug (2. August 2009)

Hi Leute,

war jetzt 7 Tagen beim AlpenX mit der KS I900 unterwegs und kann berichten, wie erwartet, keine Probleme!!

Aber muss gestehen, hatte ne ERsatzstütze dabei!!


----------



## Freaky-D (3. August 2009)

OH doch!Ich hab gegoogled! 
Nur bin ich irgendwie net auf seatpost gekommen, hab nach "Sattelstütze" gesucht! ^^
Naja, auf jedenfall vielen Dank!


----------



## Interessierter (3. August 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> korrekt,und desdedwegen habe ich mir meine dropper nun bestellt.



Wo hast Du die denn bestellt, in USA direkt? 

Habe hier auch seit Wochen eine defekte Joplin rumliegen, langweilt mich wirklich, im Mittelgebirge macht kombiniertes Bergintervall und Fahrtechniktraining mit Vario viel mehr Spass. Und die KS scheint der gleiche Schmarr'n zu sein. Die Dropper wäre vielleicht etwas zur Überbrückung bis zur Epochenwende Syntace-Vario.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (3. August 2009)

> Wo hast Du die den bestellt, in USA direkt?


 
bei gocycle,die normale langt mir bis die syntace irgendwann rauskommen sollte.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (3. August 2009)

Am besten direkt in den USA, da viel mehr Auswahl und billiger. Dort bekommst Du auch die 3stufige, Versand erfolgt normalerweise innerhalb 2-3 Tagen, jedenfalls bei mir.
Wie schon erwähnt kommen noch 19% USt. und 4% Zoll drauf, wenn Du Glück hast, geht sie aber so durch, dann müßtest Du die Stütze beim Zoll nachträglich verzollen


----------



## Interessierter (3. August 2009)

Wie verschicken die denn? UPS oder Post? Bei gocycle ist die Auswahl ja doch ziemlich begrenzt, zudem wäre mir 27er doch zu klein bei meinem oversize Rahmen.

Sagt mal, kann man da eigentlich anstelle des Blasebalgs auch so einen Neopren-Kondom drüber machen (so wie bei amp). Sähe irgendwie besser aus


----------



## Azrael2011 (3. August 2009)

> zudem wäre mir 27er doch zu klein bei meinem oversize Rahmen


 
gibts aber nur in 27,brauchst noch ne hülse bei,31er wäre mir zwar auch lieber aber naja,..is nich


----------



## Dorn76 (3. August 2009)

Die GD gibts auch in grosser Auswahl bei CRC (Chainreactioncycles.com):

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=gravity+dropper

Da entfällt dann Zoll und Steuern...
Gruss Dorn

P.s. : Sorry! Hab grad noch mal nachgesehen...
        Derzeit haben sie nicht sonderlich viele auf Lager, das war aber schon mal
        anders....


----------



## Interessierter (3. August 2009)

ist bei mir noch schlimmer, habe ein Liteville wo normal eine 34er reingehört.Meine Joplin als 31er war mit Hülse schon grenzwertig

CRC hat sie leider auch nur als 27er


----------



## GS-Fahrer (3. August 2009)

Interessierter schrieb:


> Wie verschicken die denn? UPS oder Post? Bei gocycle ist die Auswahl ja doch ziemlich begrenzt, zudem wäre mir 27er doch zu klein bei meinem oversize Rahmen.
> 
> Sagt mal, kann man da eigentlich anstelle des Blasebalgs auch so einen Neopren-Kondom drüber machen (so wie bei amp). Sähe irgendwie besser aus



Das mit dem Neopren habe ich auch schon überlegt, den Faltenbalg kannst Du jedenfalls entfernen. Wenn Du eine Idee hast, wo man so'n Neoprenkondom herbekommt, bin ich dabei 
Das Paket kam bei mir per Post.
Wenn Du in den USA bestellst, kannst Du angeben, welchen Shim Du brauchst, der ist im Preis mit drin. Wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt es 4 oder 5 verschiedene Größen.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (3. August 2009)

Übrigens, Zoll entfällt da auch nicht, ist im Preis mit drin, inklusive Handelsspanne!!


----------



## Dorn76 (3. August 2009)

Bis die Syntace kommt, muss ich mich wohl noch mit meiner Lösung
begnügen:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2506


----------



## sh0rt (4. August 2009)

Ich hab die letzten Seiten nur flüchtig verfolgt, sorry wenn es also schon da war, aber ich glaube auf der KS Seite nun Bilder der neuen/überarbeiteten 950 Version.

KS Seite






Bild ausm Shop was ich bisher nur kannte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.V. (4. August 2009)

Moin,

das Design sieht wirklich anders aus. Interessant wäre, ob technisch was geändert wurde (Stichwort: Riefen auf der Lauffläche). Außerdem sind es nur Bilder, gibt es das Ding real irgenwo zu kaufen? Liefertermin wurde ja immer wieder verschoben...


----------



## motorsportfreak (4. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry, das ich vielleciht was besprochenes nochmal frage, aber...

ich würde gerne auf eine absenkbare Sattelstütze umbauen, sind diese (CB Joplin R oder KS I900R, oder??) eigentlich Gewichtslimitiert?

Frage das, weil ich >100kg habe, momentan, und jeder weiß, das sowas nicht in kurzer Zeit zu verringern ist....

oder gründsätzlich, welche wäre denn zu empfehlen?

mfg ich


----------



## motorsportfreak (4. August 2009)

Dorn76 schrieb:


> Bis die Syntace kommt, muss ich mich wohl noch mit meiner Lösung
> begnügen:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2506


 

Hi Dorn76,

das hätte ich mir mal früher anschauen sollen.....  

Gar keine schlechte Idee, kannst Du mir da weiterhelfen, mit ein paar details 

mfg


----------



## sh0rt (4. August 2009)

Beim Importeur sind die I900/I900R wieder in ca. 3 Wochen in der überarbeiteten Version verfügbar. Die I950 wurde verschoben auf mitte October.


----------



## rsv-peter (4. August 2009)

Hallo!

habe meine Stütze eingeschickt und folgende Antwort bekommen.

"hallo,

leider ist die Stütze bei KS ausverkauft und kommt nicht mehr ins Programm aufgrund der Mängel die sie auch ja mit bekommen haben.
Daher werden wir ihnen umgehend ihr Geld erstatten.
Bitte teilen sie uns ihre Kontodatei für die Rückerstattung des Warenwertes mit.
Vielen Dank...

mfg "

Jetzt ist warten auf was vernünftiges angesagt.

Guß
Peter


----------



## Dorn76 (4. August 2009)

Gar keine schlechte Idee, kannst Du mir da weiterhelfen, mit ein paar details 
 Aber Sicher:
Es ist so simpel das es fast peinlich ist...
Ich habe einen Heckklappendämpfer von
einem 80er Audi Avant(andere gehen auch,
sollten etwa 20 cm Hub haben) genommen;
am Ende des Schafts(Bild 1 Rechts) ein Gewinde
geschnitten(Vorsicht, Schaft sauhart!);
das Gegenstück aus Alu gedreht(im Durchmesser der Sattelstütze,besser 2 Zehntel weniger) und mit Gewinde
versehen(Löcher dienen der Gewichtseinsparung, Bild 2)
Dann hab ich ein Distanzstück(Bild 1 links) gedreht
das satt auf den Dämpfer passt und exakt die Länge hat
das der Sattel im ausgefederten Zustand auf Uphill
position ist;danach habe ich um den Dämpfer in der Sattel-
stütze zu zentrieren einfach festes Klebeband so lange 
drum gewickelt das er richtig satt drin steckt...
Da kann man sicher was schickeres machen,
taugt aber...
Und das ganze steckt einfach nur so im Rahmen 

Nachteile:
-Sattel verdrehbar
-Bedienung mit dem Sattelschnellspanner
-Gewicht 267 g + Sattelstütze
-Regelmässig Stütze rausziehen säubern+fetten
-geht nur bei Rahmen mit durchgehendem Sattelrohr

Vorteile:
-Saubillig
-Volle 20 cm Hub
-Cleane Optik

Fahre so jetzt schon ne ganze weile,funz echt, mag nicht mehr Ohne!
Ist ne Bastellarbeit, ich weiss,
aber so lange mich keine andere Stütze so überzeugt, fahre ich so weiter !
Hoffe habe Dir ein bisschen helfen können, viel spass beim bastelln...
Bei Fragen einfach melden

-


----------



## motorsportfreak (5. August 2009)

@Dorn76,

Besser geht nicht, vielen Dank!  

Ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich ne alternative!

gruss Hubi


----------



## Halb-Depp (5. August 2009)

Nach dem tageweise nur über defekte, riefenbehaftete Kindshocks diskutiert wurde, habe ich mich nun so weit es möglich war, hier im Forum, in Tests und auf diversen Herstellerseiten schlau gelesen.

Ergebnis: Es soll eine Gravity Dropper mit 4 inch Verstellbereich werden.

Meine Fragen, an diejenigen von Euch, die eine haben:

1. Bikefertig bringe ich ca. 105 kg auf die Waage. Kann das der Gravity zugemutet werden?
2. Macht Multiposition Sinn? Bzw. wie wird Multiposition in der Praxis angewandt?
3. Classic oder Turbo?

Bitte lasst mich diesmal nicht hängen, und überflutet meinen Beitrag nicht mit 100ten von Kindshock-Riefen 

Danke
Max


----------



## hellvis (5. August 2009)

für alle die es interessiert, in der aktuellen DIRT (#90) ist ein bericht über eine neue low budget kindshocks für ca. 69 gbp. 

grüße
max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (5. August 2009)

Das Forum stellt hier teils ein falsches bild von der KS dar....

...kauf dir ne I900, wenn sie im Arsch ist zurückschicken, wo anders bestellen.

Wenn du eine erwischst die funzt dann funzt die in der Regel.

Hier fahren teils KS Stützen aus der ersten Generation ohne Probleme rum
und die werden wirklich ständig benutzt.

Von 5 KS Stützen in meinem näheren Kreis gab es erst mit einer Probleme.


----------



## k.m (5. August 2009)

@halb-depp

Ich habe die GD Turbo Multip. in 425mm Länge seit Okt. 07 und bin sehr zufrieden! In der Länge und 27,2mm gibt es meines Wissens nach auch 
(bsiher) nichts anderes. Die Rase ist glaube ich nur 400mm lang.

Am Anfang war ungewohnt, daß die Stütze (Innenrohr) sich weich anfühlt und etwas federt. Bislang hält sie aber. Ich habe 202cm und 98kg - mit Klamotten/Rucksack sind es bestimmt auch 105kg.

Turbo Mechanismus gefiel mir besser, da die Stütze sofort ausfährt.

Multiposition macht mMn sehr viel Sinn:
Voll ausgefahren habe ich optimale Kraftübertragung.
2,5cm abgesenkt komme ich immer noch sehr gut vorwärts und bin schon etwas beweglicher auf Singletrails mit viel "Auf und Ab".
10cm abgesenkt komme ich die meisten Abfahrten super runter. Auch zum Auf- und Absteigen ist bei einem Fully die Absenkung hilfreich!
Für sehr steile und/oder technische Abfahrten senke ich zusätzlich 5-10cm mit dem Schnellspanner ab. 


Viel Spass,

k.m


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. August 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzten Seiten nur flüchtig verfolgt, sorry wenn es also schon da war, aber ich glaube auf der KS Seite nun Bilder der neuen/überarbeiteten 950 Version.
> 
> KS Seite
> 
> ...



Ich könnte mir fast einbilden, dass die "Neue" mehr HUB bekommt, als die bisherigen 125mm, das wäre nett! Oktober klingt nichtmal soo schlecht, wenn sie dann nicht sofort vergriffen ist und ausserdem ohne Fehler, das wäre schon was!

Ich persönlich hatte ja noch keine Probleme mit der KS, jedoch will ich auch weiterhin nicht dazugehören...


----------



## Rad-ab (6. August 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Beim Importeur sind die I900/I900R wieder in ca. 3 Wochen in der überarbeiteten Version verfügbar.


Kann ich bestätigen, habe die gleiche Aussage bekommen. Zu dem sollen sie ab Ende August Ersatzteile haben, so dass der Vertrieb auch selbst defekte Stützen reparieren kann.
Ich hoffe mal ich bekomme für meine eingeschickte Stütze eine komplett neue.
....schließlich habe ich dann lange genug gewartet


----------



## ed1272 (7. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich fahre seit ca. einen Jahr die Ks900i. Bisher ohne Probleme, hab auch keine Riefen oder ähnliches, Funktion ist super.

Nur leider seit ein paar Wochen fängt die Sattelklemmung das Knartzen an, aber wie.....

Ich hab jetzt mal den Sattel runter, schön eingefettet, ersten paar Meter ruhe, dann wieder Knartzen.

Wenn ich die Sattelklemme von vorne anschaue, der Sattel ist Montiert, kann man sehen das sich die beiden hälften der Klemme berühren, in der Mitte wo die Schraube ist. Das heißt wohl das der Sattel nicht ordentlich geklemmt wird. 
Was könnte hier Abhilfe schaffen? Ich hab schon überlegt das obere Teil der Klemmung ein wenig abzufeilen, das die Schraube mehr Klemmkraft auf den Sattel ausüben kann. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sei dann noch den Belastungen standhält. Müssten höchstens ein paar 1/10 weg. Oder die Sattelstreben mit einen festen dünnen Kunststoffband umwickeln.

Schon mal jemand sowas gehabt?

Danke.


----------



## Halb-Depp (7. August 2009)

@ k.m:

Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort! Du hast mich in meiner Entscheidung bestärkt. Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch: Wie schaut es bei der Turbo mit der Optik aus? Da Du ja auch sehr groß bist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein Kabel, das mehr oder weniger in der Mitte der Stütze im 90°-Winkel wegläuft etwas komisch aussieht?! Hast Du zufällig ein Foto davon anzubieten? Bei der Classic hätte ich diesbezüglich weniger Bedenken.

Nochmals vielen Dank und Grüße von
Max

P.S. An die KS-Fans: An meinem zweiten Radel werde ich dann die überarbeitete KS testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.m (8. August 2009)

Der Kabelabgang ist bei der Turbo wirklich nicht hübsch. Ich habe nach ein paar Monaten den Kabelabgang nach hinten gelegt:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/9/0/1/6/_/large/IMGP4324.JPG
So finde ich es erträglich.

Viel Spaß,

k.m


----------



## rebell74 (8. August 2009)

hab grad auf der HP von GD gesehen, dass es die Turbo in 300mm mit nem 30er Querschnitt gibt. Dabei noch 3" (76mm) versenkbar ist. Bisher wollte ich mir die i900 in 30,9 holen und auf 30,0 abdrehen lassen.

Frage:
Wo bekomm ich die GDT in diesen Exotenmaßen hier in D???


----------



## Dorn76 (8. August 2009)

rebell74 schrieb:


> hab grad auf der HP von GD gesehen, dass es die Turbo in 300mm mit nem 30er Querschnitt gibt. Dabei noch 3" (76mm) versenkbar ist. Bisher wollte ich mir die i900 in 30,9 holen und auf 30,0 abdrehen lassen.
> 
> Frage:
> Wo bekomm ich die GDT in diesen Exotenmaßen hier in D???


Ich vermute mal garnicht: Habe mal den D Importeur gefragt, die sagten 
mir das sie nur die Standart-version bekommen...
GD hält sich wohl vor die anderen Versionen nur selbst zu verkaufen...
Gruss Dorn


----------



## GS-Fahrer (8. August 2009)

rebell74 schrieb:


> Frage:
> Wo bekomm ich die GDT in diesen Exotenmaßen hier in D???



Die Bestellung bei GD direkt klappt aber super! Würde ich einem Importeur vorziehen, ist auch sicher nicht teurer, auch wenn man die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und den Zoll hinzurechnet.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (8. August 2009)

Halb-Depp schrieb:


> @ k.m:
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch: Wie schaut es bei der Turbo mit der Optik aus? Da Du ja auch sehr groß bist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein Kabel, das mehr oder weniger in der Mitte der Stütze im 90°-Winkel wegläuft etwas komisch aussieht?! Hast Du zufällig ein Foto davon anzubieten? Bei der Classic hätte ich diesbezüglich weniger Bedenken.



Ich habe aus dem Grund die Classic genommen, ich wüßte auch keinen Grund für die Turbo. Die Classic Ist erstens billiger, zweitens leichter und drittens bessere Kabelführung. Klappt wirklich super, an das kurze Belasten vor dem Auslösen hat man sich schnell gewöhnt.


----------



## motorsportfreak (8. August 2009)

Hallo, was oder wer ist bitte GD???


----------



## Red-Stone (8. August 2009)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:

GD = Gravity Dropper
KS = KindShock


----------



## Polldi (8. August 2009)

Hier auch nochmal ein positives Fazit zur i900R: 

Verbaut seit 5/09. 
Anfangs große Probleme: kam nicht raus, blieb nicht oben, schwer zu versenken etc. etc. Sollte schon den Rückweg zum Händler antreten.

Nachdem die Kabelbinder der Zugführung zwecks Ausbau auch schon alle ab waren, hab ich sie aber doch nochmal Probe gefahren.

Resultat: Perfekt!!! 

Riefen gibt es auch trotz etlicher Schlammfahrten und dauernder Hoch-/Runterverstellung keine einzigen. Die Satteltasche hält wohl viel Dreck ab, der zugehörige Klettverschluß um die Stütze übernimmt dann zusätzlich noch die Reinigung 

Fazit: Die (schon sorgsam verzurrten) Kabelbinder waren das Problem!! 
Und es geht auch ohne am kleinen 16''-Stereo hervorragend, ohne daß "Restkabel" rumhängt!


----------



## dreamdeep (8. August 2009)

Nach zwei Wochen Einsatz der i-900 habe ich jetzt 4 tiefe Riefen über die komplette länge der Lauffläche. Ausserdem scheint sich schon wieder das Problem der ungewollten Absenkung anzubahnen. Ich hoffe die Stütze hält wenigstens noch 2-3 Monate durch, keine Lust schon wieder einzuschicken.


----------



## rsv-peter (8. August 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Die Bestellung bei GD direkt klappt aber super! Würde ich einem Importeur vorziehen, ist auch sicher nicht teurer, auch wenn man die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und den Zoll hinzurechnet.




Hallo!

Was hast du für zusätzliche Kosten ca. gehabt?
Hast du ein "Sondermaß" im Durchmesser genommen und bekommen?
Hätte Interesse an eine 30mm.

Danke schon mal
Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halb-Depp (9. August 2009)

@ k.m
Vielen Dank für Dein Foto! Du beschreibst es exakt so, wie auch ich es empfinde: Es ist erträglich... Trotzdem, es wird auf jeden Fall eine GD! Ob Turbo oder Classic überlege ich noch ein wenig, und montiere schon mal vor meinem geistigen Auge...

@ GS-Fahrer
Auf der GD-Homepage steht allerdings, dass die Turbo die Leichtere sei. Ist das ein Fehler, oder hast Du Dich versehentlich geirrt?

Ich freue mich schon auf das Teil


----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. August 2009)

Halb-Depp schrieb:


> @ GS-Fahrer
> Auf der GD-Homepage steht allerdings, dass die Turbo die Leichtere sei. Ist das ein Fehler, oder hast Du Dich versehentlich geirrt?
> 
> Ich freue mich schon auf das Teil



Ähm, ich war wirklich sicher, das vor etwas über einem halben Jahr dort gelesen zu haben, als ich meine bestellt habe.  Aber wenn Du sagst, daß es dort steht, wird *das *wohl stimmen. Ich hatte noch so in Erinnerung, daß der Mechanismus schwerer sein müßte der dafür sorgt, daß die Stütze ohne Belastung "herausschnellt". War dann wohl ein Irrtum meinerseits ... 

Noch 'ne Frage: hat jemand eine Idee, gegen was man den Faltenbalg austauschen könnte? Abgesehen von einem Fahrradschlauch. So 'ne Art Neoprenüberzieher wäre sicherlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Azrael2011 (10. August 2009)

> gegen was man den Faltenbalg austauschen könnte? Abgesehen von einem Fahrradschlauch. So 'ne Art Neoprenüberzieher wäre sicherlich nicht schlecht.


 
jup,genau das,..n neoprenüberzieher für die gabel müsste passen,gibts von speedstuff,nc 17 and so on,kost nich viel


----------



## GS-Fahrer (10. August 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> jup,genau das,..n neoprenüberzieher für die gabel müsste passen,gibts von speedstuff,nc 17 and so on,kost nich viel



Danke, guter Tip, werde ich bei der nächsten Bestellung mal mitordern


----------



## Azrael2011 (10. August 2009)

> Danke, guter Tip, werde ich bei der nächsten Bestellung mal mitordern


FALLS die dinger zu breit sein SOLLTEN (was ich nich glaube),..auf der strasse stolpert man ja immer alle 5 meter über sone änderungsschneiderei,..für nen 5er nähen die dir fix das klettband bisserl enger.
hab ich so immer germacht als ich mir noch keine dicke gabel leisten konnte und die rohre eher den durchmesser von bleistiften hattehn*feix


----------



## Challyo9 (16. August 2009)

rebell74 schrieb:


> hab grad auf der HP von GD gesehen, dass es die Turbo in 300mm mit nem 30er Querschnitt gibt. Dabei noch 3" (76mm) versenkbar ist. Bisher wollte ich mir die i900 in 30,9 holen und auf 30,0 abdrehen lassen.
> 
> Frage:
> Wo bekomm ich die GDT in diesen Exotenmaßen hier in D???




Die GD gibt es nicht in 30.0 mm, die wird als 27.2 geliefert und mit einem Shim auf 30.0 mm aufgemotzt. Nachzulesen bei der Detailbeschreibung auf der HP.


----------



## Interessierter (19. August 2009)

Vorgeschichte: vor einem Jahr die Joplin gekauft, paar Monate hergenommen, dann ist sie schwammig geworden. Hat mich ziemlich gelangweilt und sie ist in meiner Rumpelkammer gelandet

Jetzt habe ich mich doch dazu aufgerafft, das Teil zum CB Deutschland Importeur Cosmicsports geschickt. Rechnung hatte ich natürlich keine mehr, war aber egal. Mi Abend hingeschickt, am Mo war sie wieder da: komplett überholt, d.h. neuer Guideblock und verbesserte Dichtungen. Zudem haben sie noch verbesserte Sattelklemmen beigelegt.

Jetzt funzt das Teil wieder.

Bei so einem Service kann meiner Meinung nach ruhig das Risiko eingehen, eine Joplin zu kaufen. Wenn was kaputt geht, wird einem wirklich schnell und unbürokratisch geholfen. Meine Überlegungen für eine GD sind dann doch wieder vom Tisch.


----------



## tom23" (20. August 2009)

Joplin Hassliebe,

habe die stabileren Klemmen, aber muss zur Zeit alle paar Tage Öl nachfüllen (keine Lust, das Teil schon wieder durch die Gegend zu schicken).
Das Teil war erst beim Service und ist schon wieder schwammig.
Im Moment warte ich auf alles, was im Tunnel zur Klemmung steckt, nachdem diese Schalen zur Klemmung mal wieder ausgelutscht waren (Meiner Meinung nach das schlechteste Klemmsystem wo gibt), und ich es leid war, ständig die Sattelspitze im Po zu haben, wenn ich mal belastet habe, ist mir beim Versuch, es einigermaßen fest zu ziehen, die Schraube gerissen.

Mein Fazit:
Man gewöhnt sich an die Absenkfunktion und das Feature ist toll, aber die Joplin ist der anfälligste, wartungsintensivste Shit, den ich am Bike hab.
In einem Jahr hab ich definitiv eine andere dran.


----------



## Interessierter (20. August 2009)

womit meine Illusionen mit einem Posting zerstört wurden, Mist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (20. August 2009)

Interessierter schrieb:


> womit meine Illusionen mit einem Posting zerstört wurden, Mist!



und du hast meine Acid Pedale noch nicht gesehen


----------



## fritschki (20. August 2009)

> wartungsintensivste Shit, den ich am Bike hab


Kann ich bestätigen, 
nochmal meine Erfahrungen zur CB:

Stütze gebraucht gekauft über DingsBay.
Was mir der nette Verkäufer verschwiegen hatte, war dass die Haltekrallen der Sattelklemmung aufgebogen waren. Ein Klemmen des Sattels war nicht möglich.

Also alles schön zerlegt, geradegebogen, geputzt und wieder zusammengebaut.
Als ich die Klemmschraube mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment anziehen wollte - PENG! Alle Einzelteile flogen durch die Garage. Schraube zerrissen...

Also schön zum Dealer und mir die Teile von Bontrager geholt (gottseidank war das Kit auf lager). Ich glaub' das war so um die 16 euro, weiss nicht mehr... 
Nochmal zusammengebaut mit den neuen Bontrager Teilen und von da an hält es.

Jetzt vor einer Woche wieder Ärger damit. Die Stütze "federt" jetzt. Ausserdem kommt sie nicht mehr ganz raus von alleine. Dem vorangegangen war immer wieder schleichender Ölverlust.

Ich nehme an dass nicht mehr genug Öl drin war und die Hydraulik deshalb nicht blockierte.   

Nachdem ich die Stütze vollständig zerlegt, gesäubert, gefettet und neu befüllt habe funktioniert sie wieder tip top. 

Ich habe ca 50 ml 10W Gabel-Öl reingekippt (5W ist vorgeschrieben). 
Gefettet habe ich das ganze mit diesem Spezial Dämpferfett. 

Ich hoffe jetzt ist gut für 'ne Zeit. 

PS.: Den Kleinkram um das Innenleben komplett zu überholen (Dichtringe, Führung, Gleitringe etc.), kann man das irgendwo bestellen oder geht das nur über Einschicken  und machen lassen?


----------



## githriz (20. August 2009)

fritschki schrieb:


> PS.: Den Kleinkram um das Innenleben komplett zu überholen (Dichtringe, Führung, Gleitringe etc.), kann man das irgendwo bestellen oder geht das nur über Einschicken  und machen lassen?



Frag mal nett bei Cosmic an, mir haben sie die Teile unbürokratisch zugeschickt.


----------



## tom23" (20. August 2009)

am besten alles doppelt, vor allem Schalen, Klemmen und immer einen Liter Öl im Haus haben 

Wenn einer einen Tip für mich hat, wie man das Spiel begrenzen kann, ohne dass die Gleiteigenschaften zwischen Rohr und Innenleben leiden, danke!


----------



## githriz (20. August 2009)

tom23";6251067 schrieb:
			
		

> am besten alles doppelt, vor allem Schalen, Klemmen und immer einen Liter Öl im Haus haben



Also so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Mein Hauptproblem war anfangs die schlechte Dichtung. Da ich bei jedem Wetter fahre ist da im Winter jede Menge Dreck reingelaufen. Das macht es natürlich Wartungsintensiv.
Mit der verbesserten Dichtung, die ihren Namen auch verdient, ist das nun kein Problem mehr.
Allerdings fixiert man mit der roten Schraube auch die obere Buchse. Hier ist viel Gefühl gefragt, zieht man den Ring zu fest an wird die Dichtung derart deformiert das die Lippe nicht mehr anliegt.
Ist er zu locker, bekommt man zu viel Spiel. Ausserdem löst sich der Ring selbstständig. Ich habe in mit Klebeband festgesetzt, nun ist ersteinmal ruhe.
Naja, vielleicht hast du recht und es doch so schlimm.
Alles in allem habe ich das Teil aber ganz gut im Griff, ist ja eher simpel aufgebaut. Und mit den Modifikationen hält sich der Wartungsaufwand in grenzen. Vor allem in Relation zum Spaßfaktor.
Mit der Sattelklemmung hatte ich keine Probleme, wichtig ist das die Konen nicht gefettet sind (sind ab Werk leicht geölt, sollte man entfernen). Ist zwar mühseliger auszurichten (hier hilft z.B. Reifenmontagepaste, die schmiert nicht mehr wenn sie getrocknet ist), dafür klemmt es aber mit geringem Drehmoment zuverlässig.



			
				tom23";6251067 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn einer einen Tip für mich hat, wie man das Spiel begrenzen kann, ohne dass die Gleiteigenschaften zwischen Rohr und Innenleben leiden, danke!



In welche Richtung hast du denn zuviel Spiel? Hast du mal die Hülse von innen kontrolliert? Die ist ja nur eloxiert, wenn da Staub reinkommt schleift es die harte Schicht schnell runter. Danach braucht der Gleitring keinen Staub mehr um sich allmählich durchzuarbeiten.


Ach ja, was das Öl angeht: Da sollte man ein möglichst dünnflüssiges nehmen welches so wenig wie möglich schäumt. Ansonsten  vermischt es sich im abgesenkten zustand mit Luft (vor allem wenn es mal wieder holpriger wird), und da Luft komprimierbar ist federt es dann erst einmal. Nach einiger Zeit sammelt sich die Luft oben und wenn man dann kurz absenkt ist das Federn wieder weg. 
Wichtig ist auch die exakte Füllmenge, da kommt es auch 1-2ml an. Ist zu wenig drin, federt es recht schnell, ist es zuviel wird der Druck beim Absenken zu hoch.


----------



## tom23" (20. August 2009)

yeah, also alles ganz easy 

Aber dir ist ja unterm Schreiben auch aufgefallen, dass es eigentlich ne Katastrophe ist.
Schön, an was man sich alles gewöhnt.
Tom Packt Rad aus, lag auf der Seite, Öl und Luft vermischt, federt
Tom löst, pumpt, federt immer noch, allerdings nur im oberen Drittel (da zu wenig Öl)
Tom löst, Tom stellt Sattel höher, damit die Beinstreckung stimmt, wenn nicht ganz ausgefahren, Tom lässt laangsam ausfedern, damit der Druckpunkt hart wird...
usw....ein Heidenspaß!
Ich mache meine mittlerweile nach jeder 2. Fahrt oder so sauber und fette neu.
Der Ring hat seit neuestem auch die Tendenz, sich selbstständig zu lösen.
Werde , wenn die Teile ankommen, mal die Montagepaste testen und nix anschleifen.

gruß,

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritschki (20. August 2009)

> Wichtig ist auch die exakte Füllmenge, da kommt es auch 1-2ml an. Ist zu wenig drin, federt es recht schnell, ist es zuviel wird der Druck beim Absenken zu hoch.


55 ml sollen's ja sein. Die hab ich bei meiner nicht reinbekommen

Ich habe sie dann einfach vollgeschüttet und dann die Dünne Stange reingeschoben, so dass das überflüssige Öl wieder rausgedrückt wurde. Dann Ventil wieder drauf und Luft rein.


----------



## tom23" (20. August 2009)

fritschki schrieb:


> 55 ml sollen's ja sein. Die hab ich bei meiner nicht reinbekommen
> 
> Ich habe sie dann einfach vollgeschüttet und dann die Dünne Stange reingeschoben, so dass das überflüssige Öl wieder rausgedrückt wurde. Dann Ventil wieder drauf und Luft rein.



Mein  Importeur sagt genau 50ml!Ich hab ihn auch mal gefragt, ob es stimmt, dass man nicht mehr als 2,5 bar Luftdruck haben soll, darauf: 5 bar!


----------



## fritschki (20. August 2009)

Na passt doch


----------



## githriz (20. August 2009)

tom23";6251327 schrieb:
			
		

> yeah, also alles ganz easy
> 
> Aber dir ist ja unterm Schreiben auch aufgefallen, dass es eigentlich ne Katastrophe ist.
> Schön, an was man sich alles gewöhnt.



 Naja, eine Federgabel ist auch etwas wartungsaufwändiger als eine Starrgabel. Trotzdem haben viele sowas an ihrem Bike. Weils einfach den Fahrspaß steigert. So ist das auch mit der Stütze. Klar hat die Kinderkrankheiten, ist auch recht teuer dafür. Aber das ist nicht die erste Neuerscheinung bei der das so ist. Den Support von Cosmic habe ich als erstklassig erfahren, das macht einiges wieder gut.

Bei mir ist die Stütze mittlerweile sorglos und macht richtig Spaß!


----------



## lexle (22. August 2009)

So.. also ich hab mir Gestern auch die GD bestellt.

Die Syntace wird mindestesn noch bis Mitte nächsten Jahres brauchen, und da es KS nie auf die Reieh bekommen wird werd ich mal zu was mechanisch einfachem Greifen.

Schau mr mal


----------



## Red-Stone (22. August 2009)

lexle schrieb:


> So.. also ich hab mir Gestern auch die GD bestellt.
> 
> Die Syntace wird mindestesn noch bis Mitte nächsten Jahres brauchen, und da es KS nie auf die Reieh bekommen wird werd ich mal zu was mechanisch einfachem Greifen.
> 
> Schau mr mal



Wirst nicht enttäuscht sein. Bin gerade eben vom Trail-Surfen zurück und bin wie jedes Mal wieder fasziniert von der GD.

Werde sicher kein Trail-Bike mehr ohne variable Stütze fahren. Kann man aber erst richtig nachvollziehen, wenn man mal mit so einer Stütze unterwegs war.


----------



## checkb (22. August 2009)

lexle schrieb:


> So.. also ich hab mir Gestern auch die GD bestellt.
> 
> Die Syntace wird mindestesn noch bis Mitte nächsten Jahres brauchen, und da es KS nie auf die Reieh bekommen wird werd ich mal zu was mechanisch einfachem Greifen.
> 
> Schau mr mal



Glückwunsch.  Die GD hat zwar nur 10cm funzt jedoch tadellos. 

checkb


----------



## lexle (22. August 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.  Die GD hat zwar nur 10cm funzt jedoch tadellos.
> 
> checkb



die 10 reichen mir völlig


----------



## tom23" (22. August 2009)

lexle schrieb:


> die 10 reichen mir völlig



That's what she said 

Ich glaube, ich werd die Joplin verkaufen, wenn sie wieder komplett ist. Zu viel Gedöns.
Ich mach jetzt mal Recherche nach dieser GD.


----------



## jedy (27. August 2009)

wo gibts denn die GD? bei gocycle habe ich sie gesehen, aber mit 7 cm. gibts die wirklich auch mit 10 ??

grüssle ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (27. August 2009)

ok frage selbst beantwortet. ein blick auf die homepage bringt hilfe


----------



## el martn (30. August 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Beim Importeur sind die I900/I900R wieder in ca. 3 Wochen in der überarbeiteten Version verfügbar.



das war Anfang August.

...dann will ich mal hoffen, dass ich meine bald wieder zurückbekomme!

el martn


----------



## canno-range (3. September 2009)

Gibts auf der Eurobike irgendwelche neuen Infos zur Syntace, oder ist die sang- und klanglos in der Versenkung verschwunden?


----------



## checkb (3. September 2009)

Gibt es überhaupt eine neue Stütze? 

Die Syntace soll erst Mitte 2010 kommen.

checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (3. September 2009)

el martn schrieb:


> das war Anfang August.
> 
> ...dann will ich mal hoffen, dass ich meine bald wieder zurückbekomme!
> 
> el martn



Laut GoCycle ist die neue überarbeitete Version beim Importeur angekommen, wird dort getestet und bei Erfolg nach der Eurobike ausgeliefert.


----------



## decolocsta (3. September 2009)

weiß jemand näheres zur KS mit Piggybag die auf der EB vorgestellt wurde?

Evtl. Luft und dh. leichter?


----------



## tom23" (4. September 2009)

so...

mit meinen runderneuerten Acid Pedalen (Achsbruch) kamen gestern neue Teile für die Klemmung der Joplin.

Fazit: ich krieg den Mist nicht fest. habe mit Carbon-Montagepaste gearbeitet, um die Reibung zu erhöhen, und zwar an den Konen (Kontakt zu Tunnel), auf der Auflagefläche der Konen, an den Sattelstreben.
Habe mit Gefühl versucht, die optimale Postion der Sattelstreben zu den Auflageflächen herzustellen (plan), ABER ICH KRIEG DIE SCHEISSSSE NICHT FEST. Ich mache heute abend mal ein Foto davon.
Zum mittlerweile akzeptierten Spiel in der Horizontalen habe ich nun Spiel in der Vertikalen.
Eigentlich steht der Entschluss fest: weg mit dem Teil, ab dafür.
Aber wie stell ich mir jetzt meinen Verkaufstext vor? Das könnte witzig werden  Ich kann das Teil doch keinem antun..

Ich gebe zu, ich bin schon ein kleines Marketing-Opfer und steh auf den schicken Mist, aber im Gegensatz zu CB läuft mein Mac...


----------



## fritschki (4. September 2009)

Ich habe bei meiner die Konen und die Auflageflächen (Tunnel) penibelst gesäubert und mit Aceton entfettet. Bis jetzt hälts.

Kuck mal ob deine Sattelstreben verzogen sind oder so?


----------



## tom23" (4. September 2009)

fritschki schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meiner die Konen und die Auflageflächen (Tunnel) penibelst gesäubert und mit Aceton entfettet. Bis jetzt hälts.
> 
> Kuck mal ob deine Sattelstreben verzogen sind oder so?



Moin,

mein Flite Titan ist astrein. Vielleicht mal ein starkes Gewebeband oder so rumwickeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritschki (4. September 2009)

Gewebeband wird nicht halten.

Wo hast du denn Spiel, nur im Bereich der Sattelstreben oder verdreht sich die ganze  Klemmung im Konus?


----------



## tom23" (4. September 2009)

fritschki schrieb:


> Gewebeband wird nicht halten.
> 
> Wo hast du denn Spiel, nur im Bereich der Sattelstreben oder verdreht sich die ganze  Klemmung im Konus?



Die Konen halten jetzt, hab ich entfettet und mit Carbonpaste bestrichen.
Die Sattelstreben bleiben nicht bündig auf den Konen liegen, dabei hab ich schon die verstärkten Klemmen dran. Vielleicht sind diese aber auch minimal aufgebogen und ich seh das nicht, kann aber eigentlich nicht sein, da dürfte eher wieder die Schraube reissen.

Boa ey, das Ding nervt mich.


----------



## dubbel (4. September 2009)

wann gibts denn die joplin in 27,2? 
ich suche eine stütze mit hebel wie joplin oder i900 (also ohne remote, und auch nicht "unten" wie GD descender) - bei dem durchmesser schwierig, oder?


----------



## fritschki (4. September 2009)

> Boa ey, das Ding nervt mich.


 Das glaub ich dir 

Bei mir steht Sattel wechseln an ... hoffe dass das ohne Komplikationen über die Bühne geht.


Probier mal die Klemmbacken bei loser Schraube in eine leicht andere Position zu friemeln und dann festknallen.

Wenn die Dinger krumm sind wird dir eher die Schraube brechen als dass der Sattel geklemmt wird.
Bei voll angezogener Schraube soll noch ein minimaler Luftspalt  zwischen den Klemmbacken und den Konen über der Schraube sein. Ist das nicht der Fall und der Sattelwackelt immer noch, dann sind sie verzogen (= Schrott).


----------



## tom23" (4. September 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> wann gibts denn die joplin in 27,2?
> ich suche eine stütze mit hebel wie joplin oder i900 (also ohne remote, und auch nicht "unten" wie GD descender) - bei dem durchmesser schwierig, oder?



du kannst meine kaufen, ein sorgenfreies Teil, ein bisschen abschmirgeln und gut is!


----------



## dreamdeep (4. September 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> wann gibts denn die joplin in 27,2?
> ich suche eine stütze mit hebel wie joplin oder i900 (also ohne remote, und auch nicht "unten" wie GD descender) - bei dem durchmesser schwierig, oder?



Du könntest die 850i nehmen, ist zwar ein Billigteil, aber für 30 funktioniert sie hervoragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badi (4. September 2009)

Gemäss Crank Brothers sollte die 27.2mm noch dieses Jahr erhältlich sein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6241554#post6241554


----------



## damage0099 (4. September 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Du könntest die 850i nehmen, ist zwar ein Billigteil, aber für 30 funktioniert sie hervoragend.



dito!
Meine geht immer noch wie am 1. Tag (Silikonspray und -fett), dazu spritzwassergeschützt.
Echt top das Teil (soll aber auch Exemplare geben, die direkt Riefen kriegen...).
Hab mir noch ein Remote mit nem RockShox-Hebel rangebastelt.
Für insgesamt 65 Euro (30 die KS, 30 der Hebel + 5 der Zug + Hülle) eine Top-Investition, die super funktioniert 

Mein Sattelstützendurchmesser ist 30.0, mittels Reduzierhülse auf 27.2.
Rutscht nichts, verstellt sich nicht. Einfach nur geil


----------



## dubbel (4. September 2009)

Badi schrieb:


> Gemäss Crank Brothers sollte die 27.2mm noch dieses Jahr erhältlich sein:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6241554#post6241554



"hoping" und "imagine" ist mir zu kryptisch.


----------



## githriz (4. September 2009)

tom23";6300567 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Boa ey, das Ding nervt mich.



Die Flächen zwischen Kopf und Konen sollten entfettet werden, die Flächen zwischen Klemmbacken und Konen jedoch nicht. 
Da hilft ein wenig Fett damit sie sich richtig setzen.


----------



## tom23" (4. September 2009)

Nach  Wühlen in meiner Sattelkiste hab ich jetzt wieder meinen alten Canyon Sattel rausgekramt. Hier hab ich es geschafft, den Spalt zwischen Klemme und Konus zu minimieren.
Das Arschweh kann ich kommen fühlen.
So, jetzt Ölwechsel bzw. Auffüllen, eine Premiere...


----------



## tom23" (4. September 2009)

so,

mit viel Gedult und dieser Anleitung, sowie einem alten Sattel vorerst zufrieden.
Ich fahre jetzt auf meinen Stützen (Thomson und Joplin) unterschiedliche Sättel, is eh schlauer.
Sitze wieder knackhart drauf und die Klemmen und Konen scheinen zu halten (Dank bereits erwähnter Carbon-Montagepaste).

Eine Frage noch. es gibt da ein kleines Löchlein seitlich auf dem Standrohr (in einer Senke auf Höhe und der anderen Seite des Führungsplättchens), da sifft ein bisschen Öl raus. Ist das vielleicht das geheime Leck?
Wie sieht das bei Euch aus?


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. September 2009)

tom23";6302459 schrieb:
			
		

> so,
> 
> mit viel Gedult und dieser Anleitung, sowie einem alten Sattel vorerst zufrieden.
> Ich fahre jetzt auf meinen Stützen (Thomson und Joplin) unterschiedliche Sättel, is eh schlauer.
> ...



sollte es so sein, dann is die gummidichtung der ölkammer defekt.


----------



## tom23" (4. September 2009)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> sollte es so sein, dann is die gummidichtung der ölkammer defekt.



..was bedeuten würde, dass der Mechaniker, der mir angeblich auch Teile gewechselt hat im Zuge der Garantiereparatur, lediglich das gemacht hat, was ich vorhin gemacht habe, oder die Dichtung is ein anfälliges Teil.
Na super, denn ich hatte die Stütze genau wegen einem nicht harten Druckpunkt im oberen Zentimeter beim Service..
Mal schauen, ob sie hart bleibt.


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. September 2009)

tom23";6302517 schrieb:
			
		

> ..was bedeuten würde, dass der Mechaniker, der mir angeblich auch Teile gewechselt hat im Zuge der Garantiereparatur, lediglich das gemacht hat, was ich vorhin gemacht habe, oder die Dichtung is ein anfälliges Teil.
> Na super, denn ich hatte die Stütze genau wegen einem nicht harten Druckpunkt im oberen Zentimeter beim Service..
> Mal schauen, ob sie hart bleibt.



hol die sattelstütze mal vom rad, dreh sie aufn kopf, schraub das abdeckschräubchen raus und drück aufn schrader (abdecken nicht vergessen)sollte luft drin sein, wird der druck somit geringer. die luftkammer kriegst du weg, indem du bei gedrücktem schrader die dünne säule etwas einschiebst, bis nur öl rauskommt. solltest du die säule zu weit eindrücken können, etwas öl nachfüllen.

hab mich die woche und am letzten wochenende so sehr mit der joplin auseinandergesetzt, dass ich ein buch drüber schreiben könnt .
die technik is so simpel dass es weh tut. und einige fehler lassen sich ganz einfach ausmerzen. meiner ansicht nach sollte die ölmenge die 50ml nicht UNTERschreiten. Wenns n schlückchen mehr is, is auch nit tragisch. im gegenteil. sollte die stütze nämlich ein wenig lecken, is immernoch etwas öl drin, sodass die ölkammer keine luft abkriegt.


----------



## tom23" (4. September 2009)

hmm, ich hab gerade einen kompletten Ölwechsel und 80psi aufpumpen nach Anleitung hinter mir und lass sie jetzt erst mal in Ruhe. werd das mal machen (was genau seh ich dann da??), wenn die Stütze im oberen Bereich nicht hart bleibt.
Wenn ich so weiter mach, bin ich Dein Coautor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS-Fahrer (4. September 2009)

Macht Euch das eigentlich so viel Spaß, an den KS, Joplins usw. rumzuschrauben? Ich versteh's irgendwie nicht , wenn ich lese, was Ihr hier für einen Aufwand betreibt, nur um die Stütze für die nächste Ausfahrt wieder flott zu machen...
Warum holt Ihr Euch keine GD


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. September 2009)

das problem ist in erster linie wirklich die ölkammer luftfrei zu bekommen. was garnicht mal so einfach ist. demnächst werde ich das alles nochmal machen. aber anders vorgehen.

meine sattelstütze ist jetz auf jedenfall bretthart und schnell. seitliches spiel hab ich auch. das liegt aber einfach an dem system, was meiner ansicht nach nicht so einfach zu beheben sein wird. es sei denn, man macht sich einen neuen nutenstein, der passgenauer in die nut der säule passt.


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. September 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Macht Euch das eigentlich so viel Spaß, an den KS, Joplins usw. rumzuschrauben? Ich versteh's irgendwie nicht , wenn ich lese, was Ihr hier für einen Aufwand betreibt, nur um die Stütze für die nächste Ausfahrt wieder flott zu machen...
> Warum holt Ihr Euch keine GD



wenn man seine materie kennt und weiss wie was zu machen ist, ists ja kein problem. zudem gehört schrauben irgendwie einfach dazu


----------



## tom23" (4. September 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Macht Euch das eigentlich so viel Spaß, an den KS, Joplins usw. rumzuschrauben? Ich versteh's irgendwie nicht , wenn ich lese, was Ihr hier für einen Aufwand betreibt, nur um die Stütze für die nächste Ausfahrt wieder flott zu machen...
> Warum holt Ihr Euch keine GD



ich warte erst mal, bis Syntace in die Puschen kommt


----------



## GS-Fahrer (4. September 2009)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> wenn man seine materie kennt und weiss wie was zu machen ist, ists ja kein problem. zudem gehört schrauben irgendwie einfach dazu



Ich schraube auch gerne, aber irgendwie brauche ich auch einen Erfolg, klingt vielleicht albern oder altmodisch  aber ich kann's nicht ändern. Wenn einem der Erfolg dann aber immer wieder so verhagelt wird - nee, ich hätte dazu keine Lust


----------



## fritschki (5. September 2009)

Blöde Frage: weshalb hält der alte Sattel und der andere nicht? Streben zu dünn oder wie?


----------



## tom23" (5. September 2009)

das könnte sein. Ein bisserl bewegt sich der neue immer noch. Vielleicht hab ich auch mehr Gedult aufgebracht.
Also: Konen halten, Klemmen ruckeln ein bisserl. Druckpunkt straff, Löchlein sifft Öl.
Alles in allem: immer noch nicht zufrieden stellend.


----------



## tom23" (5. September 2009)

wer schon immer mal wissen wollte, wie die verstärkten Klemmen aussehen, bitteschön.
Ich weiß, der Sattel sieht ungepflegt aus, der lag aber auch 2 Jahre in der Krabbelkiste.


----------



## fritschki (5. September 2009)

Mit wieviel Nm hast du die Schraube angezogen (ich meine mit 12, trau mich nicht weiter zu drehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (5. September 2009)

fritschki schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Nm hast du die Schraube angezogen (ich meine mit 12, trau mich nicht weiter zu drehen)



ich hab bis heute keinen Drehmo gekauft.
Keeene Ahnung, auf jeden Fall weit weg von kurz vor ab.
Wichtig ist es ja, die Klemmen in dem Langloch gleichzeitig nach unten zu drücken, während man schraubt.
Das haut jetzt einigermaßen hin.


----------



## besh (5. September 2009)

Kennt jemand die ADVANCED RIDING von XTREME BIKE S.L.? Soll ebenfalls eine höhenverstellbare sattelstütze sein und war im pool der 77 Eurobike Award Anwärter (Nr.9). Gibts davon ein Bild?


----------



## lexle (5. September 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> weiß jemand näheres zur KS mit Piggybag die auf der EB vorgestellt wurde?
> 
> Evtl. Luft und dh. leichter?



Ja..

ich hab mir die sehr genau angeschaut.. Und KS ist da wider am Trixen..

Die hat ja so ne Klobenkemmung mit 2 Schrauben. bei den Test exemplaren wurden die zwei kloben Innen (wenn man seitlich reinschaut) unprofessionell von einer weiteren Schraube gesichert.

Die kann da weder hingehören noch ohne Trixen montiert werden. ich gehe dacvon aus, das hier "Zur Sicherheit" weil sich der Kopf sonst wieder Verdreht für die Messeteile improvisiert wurde.

Man könde das auch Kunden ver... nenne.

Bei der 900er ist immer noch die Durchbiegungsklemmung dran und meiner Meinung nach hatte auch die Neue schon wieder leichte riefen.

Ich würde tunlichst die Finger von lassen.


----------



## decolocsta (6. September 2009)

schade


----------



## Battle4Paradise (6. September 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> weiß jemand näheres zur KS mit Piggybag die auf der EB vorgestellt wurde?
> 
> Evtl. Luft und dh. leichter?



Die Piggybag- version soll es nur für die Version in 27.2 geben, das Gewicht soll um 500gr liegen, ist also nicht leichter, zumindest laut den mündlichen Infos vom Messestand.


----------



## phorbi (6. September 2009)

Hallo alle,

Wollte nochmal nachfragen, ob jetzt mittlerweile irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit der Jewel AM von Blacx gemacht hat.
Die letzten Beiträge dazu sind ja schon ein weilchen her.
Und eigentlich macht mich der Sitzpfahl schon an, vor allem wegen der vier sitzhöhen.

Also: gibts was neues von der Blacx front?

Danke und Gruß,
Phorbi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. September 2009)

Hi,

Es hatte hier oder irgendwo in nem anderen Thread mal einer eine eigene Bastellösung für einen Umbau der KS auf Fernbedienung gepostet.

So mehr oder weniger habe ich das Prinzip noch im Kopf, doch ich würde gern nochmal das Posting incl. Bilder sehen.

Trotz Bemühungen der SuFu konnte ich den Beitrag nicht finden, weiss jemand, wo der versteckt ist bzw. ist der Bastler selbst hier unterwegs?


----------



## damage0099 (7. September 2009)

weiß nicht, ob du mich meinst.
Ich hab jedenfalls eine Fernbedienung an meine 850er gebastelt (Hebel RockShox).
Kann evt. heut abend mal ein paar pics posten oder dir per Mail schicken,
gruß damage

PS: funzt jedenfalls vom Feinsten, möchte das Remote nicht mehr missen


----------



## sasch12 (7. September 2009)

hi Phone...
diese evtl. ?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=327710&page=6

Beitrag 148, 
hab leider keine Ahnung wie ich das sonst direkt verlinken kann 
aber vieleicht hilft es Dir ja !
grüße sasch


----------



## vscope (7. September 2009)

sasch12 schrieb:


> hi Phone...
> diese evtl. ?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=327710&page=6
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5707350&postcount=148


----------



## psychof (7. September 2009)

vscope schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5707350&postcount=148



Gibts ja gar nicht... da hat jemand meine Lösung für die Joplin kopiert!   Hier mein Beitrag aus Dez 2008:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5363011#post5363011

Hab leider vergessen, gleich ein Patent anzumelden.   Naja, die Lösung funktioniert halt bei allen Stützen mit Hebel. Bei mir nun schon seit einem 3/4 Jahr, klasse Sache.


----------



## Athabaske (8. September 2009)

Mal eine Frage, ganz abseits von top oder flop und welches Modell, wie würdet Ihr Euch einordnen, als Freerider, Tourenfahrer, Crosscountry (evt. rennorientiert) oder was? Oder anders, was für Räder habt Ihr unter der automatischen Sattelstütze?

Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, ich fahre u.a. ein vollgefedertes Racebike und überlege, ob so ein Teil, totz des Gewichtsnachteils, lohnenswert wäre. Daher lese ich nun schon länger in den Beiträgen mit, habe aber dafür noch keine Info gefunden.

Meist versuche ich ohne abgesenkte Sattelstütze zu fahren, was hier in der Gegend auch gut geht, bis auf einige wenige Ausnahmen (aber da ist es mehr der innere Schweinehund). Aber in ungekanntem Gelände fühle ich mich mit tieferem Sattel wohler, ärgere mich dann aber wenn es zwischendurch flach wird oder gar ein Gegenanstieg kommt...


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. September 2009)

Ich fahre Enduro, also recht technisch und downhillmässig. Die absenkb. Sattelstütze möcht ich nimmer hergeben. Meines Erachtens eines der sinnvollsten Entwicklungen im Bereich All Mountain/Enduro. Obs bei CC oder Marathon sinnvoll ist, mag dahingestellt sein. Sicherlich gibt es den ein oder anderen Fahrer, der sie sinnvoll einsetzen könnte. Leichtbaufetischisten werden dies jedoch zu vermeiden wissen.

Ich hatte die letzte Woche mal die starre Stütze im Rad, weil ich meine abs. Stütze gewartet habe. Unter richtigen Endurobedingungen ist´s ohne die abs. Stütze echt ein Graus!


----------



## tom23" (8. September 2009)

Moin,

130/140mm Alles-Berg-Rad
meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich Automatik, wenn man sich in stark wechselndem Gefälle bewegt und da auch Steilstiche drunter sind.

Mein Tellerrand geht beim Biken noch nicht weit (obwohl ich ned so jung bin), deswegen kann ich die Isartrails, wenn man sich die schönen Stellen raussucht, mal als ideales Terrain aufführen.
Bei meiner letzten Tegernseerunde bin ich ohne gefahren, da gings immer lang bergauf und lang berab, auch die holterdipolter-Stellen, da hab ich die Joplin auch nicht vermisst.


----------



## CrossX (8. September 2009)

Bin mit 150mm auch eher abfahrtsorientiert. Bin die Stütze aber auch schon auf Rennen in nem Focus First Extreme Carbon Racer gefahren, und muss sagen, dass sie sich auch dort lohnt. 

Gerade Racer sind bergab ja meistens recht verhalten. Wenn du da durch die abgesenkte Stütze mehr Sicherheit hast, kannst du bestimmt einige Plätze gut machen. 

Gab auch mal nen Bericht  in der Bike, da hat ein Profi die auf nem Rennkurs getestet und war mit versenkbarer Stütze durchweg schneller als ohne. Trotz Mehrgewicht.


----------



## RogerRobert (9. September 2009)

Hallo Teleskopstützengemeinde,

ich will jetzt auch so ein Ding! Aber...

- ich will da nicht jeden Tag dran rum schrauben müssen
- sie soll 125 mm Hub (oder mehr) haben
- möglichst leicht, da Renneinsatz
- und schön natürlich auch 

Sie ist für ein Cannondale Moto gedacht. Durchmesser 31,6 mm, Länge 400 mm.

Ich dachte da an eine Kind shock 950i oder so ähnlich. Frage mich aber ob es nicht vielleicht auch noch ander nach meinem Geschmack gibt. Außerdem ist diese zur Zeit vergriffen und ich bräuchte eine bis Ende des Monats 

Vielleicht hat jemand ja noch eine Idee?

Schönen Gruß,
Farby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battle4Paradise (9. September 2009)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Hallo Teleskopstützengemeinde,
> 
> ich will jetzt auch so ein Ding! Aber...
> 
> ...



Die i950 soll erst im November kommen meinten die Kindshocker auf der Messe...


----------



## Murph (9. September 2009)

Battle4Paradise schrieb:


> Die i950 soll erst im November kommen meinten die Kindshocker auf der Messe...




Das geht schon seit letztes Jahr so! 
Man wird alle Monat auf den nächsten vertröstet.

Darum,wer nicht will der hat schon (Kunden  ),hab ich mir eine Rase zugelegt.
Basta!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## elBendito (10. September 2009)

Gab auch noch was anderes Neues von KS auf der EB.

Hat laut Dirtmag (08/09) folgende Eckdaten:

- 659g
- 3.5'' Höhenverstellung (ca. 9cm)
- for maximum frame compatibillity 27.2mm
- 60 Pfund (ca. 69Euro)

Noch dazu das Vieleck-Tauchrohr gegen seitliches Spiel. Bei dem Preis kann man wohl kaum was falsch machen.




(ist ein wenig überbelichtet um das Vieleck besser erkennbar zu machen)

Problem: KS konnte keine genauen Aussagen zur Verfügbarkeit machen und verwies mich immer auf den deutschen Vertrieb. 
Dieser erzählte mir dann, dass dies nur ein Dummie sei und man erstmal schauen wollte, wie die Stütze so ankommt.


----------



## joku68 (10. September 2009)

elBendito schrieb:


> Gab auch noch was anderes Neues von KS auf der EB.


 
Hört sich ja ganz nach der guten alten KS850 an (und sieht auch fast gleich aus). Hab das Ding seit zwei Jahren. In der KS850 ist allerdings so ne Gasdruckfeder drin wie im Bürostuhl. D. h. wenn man die Stütze nicht in absoluter top- oder bottom-Position fährt federt die immer noch mit. Für'n Hardtail ja vielleicht ganz sinnvoll, aber für mein Fully  Naja, mit nem 27,2 mm Sitzrohrdurchmesser hat(te) man ja keine Alternativen


----------



## hellvis (11. September 2009)

gibt es denn noch andere variostützen für 27,2, ausser der gravity dropper?

grüße
max


----------



## Hufi (11. September 2009)

ja die hier:
http://www.rasebike.com/rapid.htm


----------



## CrossX (11. September 2009)

Da die Gravity Dropper ja so ziemlich die einzige Stütze ohne Probleme ist, ist die doch eigentlich erste Wahl wenn einem die 27,2 reichen.


----------



## hellvis (11. September 2009)

danke, aber das problem ist bei der gravity dropper und der black mamba (neben dem preis) die wirklich üble optik. auch von der verstellbarkeit sollte sie in keinem falle über 10 cm liegen, eher drunter.

die joplin mit 7,5 cm war eigentlich perfekt bei meiner größe.
aber das die mal in 27,2 aufgelegt wird, bleibt warscheinlich nur ein frommer wunsch.


----------



## CrossX (11. September 2009)

Der Preis ist natürlich ne Hausnummer. 
Aber beim Design sehe ich das so: Lieber ne nicht so schöne Stütze die funktioniert als so ein Designteil das nur Ärger macht. 
Meine I900 mag ja ganz nett aussehen, aber was bringt es wenn sie dauernd rumzickt. 
Und außerdem gibts in der Größe wirklich nicht viele Alternativen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi (11. September 2009)

Also wegen Design müssen wir uns hier nicht streiten, Hauptsache sie funktioniert und das kann man im Moment nur von der GD und der Mamba sagen. Die Anderen nur mit Ausnahmen.
Bei der Rase kann die Sattelhöhe und die Eintauchtiefe eingestellt werden. Die Stütze hat in Richtung Lenker eine Nut mit mehreren Bohrungen. In die Bohrungen rastet ein Stift ein. Einfach für die gewünschte Tiefe eine Schraube drehen und schon geht es nicht mehr weiter runter.


----------



## ibislover (11. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Da die Gravity Dropper ja so ziemlich die einzige Stütze ohne Probleme ist, ist die doch eigentlich erste Wahl wenn einem die 27,2 reichen.


würde dan von precision mal den internationalen vertrieb auf die reihe bekommen, gäbe es eine noch, wie ich finde, etwas feinere alternative! 
aber darüber lässt sich kaum streiten, den funktionieren tun beide so gut wie es vermutlich eine hydraulische nie tun wird. zumindest von der langlebigkeit und wartungsfreundlichkeit.



hellvis schrieb:


> danke, aber das problem ist bei der gravity dropper und der black mamba (neben dem preis) die wirklich üble optik...


wo liegt denn da das problem? der faltbelag!?
geeez, dann lass dir von mutti nen neoprenüberzieher nähen (wie bei der AMP) und du hast eine absolut saubere optik. die funktion wird auch nicht leiden.
man kann sich auch echt anstellen. da gib es es eine tadellos funktionierende stütze und dann wird an der optik rumgemacht... 


ich würd jedem raten sich zu überlegen ob er noch ewig auf ne ordentlich funktionierende stütze warten möchte, oder ob er in den sauren apfel beißt und die kohle für ne GD/AMP/Rase ausgibt. der süße nachgeschmack der guten funktion und des erheblich gestiegenen fahrspaßes sollte die entscheidung eigenlich nicht allzuschwer machen.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2009)

Des dumme an der RASE ist nur das seit ich die verwende meine GD mir nimmer reicht...also die 10cm und ich jetzt wieder umstecken "muß"
Außerdem ist die Rase optsch garnet so schlimm.

G.


----------



## besh (11. September 2009)

diese gibts noch in 27.2mm 
http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/
und sieht gut aus.


----------



## hellvis (11. September 2009)

besh schrieb:


> diese gibts noch in 27.2mm
> http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/
> und sieht gut aus.



die ist ja sehr cool, cleane optik und endlich mal eine variostütze mit vernümpftiger und nicht gektöpfter sattelklemmung.
ich finde da aber weder preis noch bezugspunkt.

um ehrlich zu sein steht für mich der preis im vordergrund und mehr als 150 euro ist mir der spaß nicht wert. ich bin vorher eine joplin gefahren, mußte sie aber wegen rahmenwechsel leider abgben. die lag in dem preisrahmen und bis auf drei kleinigkeiten (radialspiel, klemme mit kröpfung, eingefahren nicht anhebbar) war die aber sehr gut.

naja, ich werde erstmal abwarten. auf den heimischen touren muß man eh immer auf die kumpels warten, bis alle sättel oben/unten sind, da nützt einem die vario nicht viel. bei rennen natürlich top!
mal sehen was die hersteller noch auf den markt bringen, ist ja grade ein richtiger hype um die dinger.

grüße
max


----------



## CrossX (11. September 2009)

hellvis schrieb:


> auf den heimischen touren muß man eh immer auf die kumpels warten, bis alle sättel oben/unten sind, da nützt einem die vario nicht viel.



Aber dieses unbeschreibliche Überlegenheitsgefühl, wenn alle anderen an ihrer Sattelstütze rumfummeln und man selbst gelangweilt auf die Uhr guckt, weil der Sattel schon seid Minuten unten ist.
Das ist doch eigentlich unbezahlbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2009)

Der Nachteil solcher Stützen ist einfach das Fehlen von den kurzen Pause nach dem Anstieg....weil des dauert doch immer ne Zeit, weil irgendwie net alle gleichzeitig die Stütze runter bringen

G.


----------



## hellvis (11. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aber dieses unbeschreibliche Überlegenheitsgefühl, wenn alle anderen an ihrer Sattelstütze rumfummeln und man selbst gelangweilt auf die Uhr guckt, weil der Sattel schon seid Minuten unten ist.
> Das ist doch eigentlich unbezahlbar



hehe, das gefühl kenne ich. 

ist aber nach drei mal auch vorbei, dann lassen sich die andern extra mehr zeit.


----------



## jedy (11. September 2009)

besh schrieb:


> diese gibts noch in 27.2mm
> http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/
> und sieht gut aus.



hat die schon jemand?


----------



## eifelhexe (11. September 2009)

hellvis schrieb:


> danke, aber das problem ist bei der gravity dropper und der black mamba (neben dem preis) die wirklich üble optik. auch von der verstellbarkeit sollte sie in keinem falle über 10 cm liegen, eher drunter.
> 
> die joplin mit 7,5 cm war eigentlich perfekt bei meiner größe.
> aber das die mal in 27,2 aufgelegt wird, bleibt warscheinlich nur ein frommer wunsch.


 
Wieso üble Optik..Geh mal auf die homepage von GD und guck mal bei buy, da kannste dir deine Stütze in allen möglichen farblichen Varianten zusammensetzen lassen...Außerdem was nützt dir ein optisch besseres Teil, wenn es nur Ärger bringt ?


----------



## besh (12. September 2009)




----------



## Oliver Linberg (12. September 2009)

elBendito schrieb:


> Gab auch noch was anderes Neues von KS auf der EB.
> 
> Hat laut Dirtmag (08/09) folgende Eckdaten:
> 
> ...



Moin,
die Stütze ist inzwischen viel günstiger geworden!!  30 bei Rad Speyer.
Ein Nachteil ist eigentlich nur das Gewicht und vielleicht, dass sie in den Zwischenpostionen (siehe @joku 68) etwas federt, was bei einigen Stützen aber auch gar nicht vorkommt. 
Meine federt bei halber Absenkung etwas. Das ist aber nicht wirklich schlimm sondern "überraschend anders"
Insgesamt funktioniert die Stütze echt klasse, ist wartungsarm, muss nicht ständing gewartet werden.
Ich habe meine übrigens auf 26,8 mm abdrehen lassen (auch kein seltenes Stützenmaß)
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## phorbi (12. September 2009)

jedy schrieb:


> hat die schon jemand?



Bzgl. der Jewel AM von blacx hab mich mal in nem Spanischen Forum umgesehen... Da gibts auch ein Thema, was sich mit verstellbaren Sattelstützen auseinandersetzt.
(für die, die des Spanischen mächtig sind: hier - die haben auch schon ein paar Seiten mehr zusammen als wir  )
Also da haben sich einige die Jewel AM besorgt und scheinen ganz zufrieden zu sein. Hat wohl kaum merkliches Spiel und macht an sich nen soliden eindruck, zumindest scheinen die Besitzer allesammt zufrieden zu sein...
Außer einer, der ist wohl beim Bergabbrettern etwas hart aufgekommen und hat sich dabei die Stütze angebogen.
Auf den Bildern, die er angehängt hat, ist aber nicht viel von der Knick zu sehen... trotzdem sollte sowas ja nicht passieren.

Naja, due Jewel AM sieht halt schnuckelig aus... ich hab mir jetzt aber trotzdem lieber die GD gekauft und bin soweit auch zufrieden


----------



## jedy (12. September 2009)

phorbi schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Jewel AM von blacx hab mich mal in nem Spanischen Forum umgesehen... Da gibts auch ein Thema, was sich mit verstellbaren Sattelstützen auseinandersetzt.
> (für die, die des Spanischen mächtig sind: hier - die haben auch schon ein paar Seiten mehr zusammen als wir  )
> Also da haben sich einige die Jewel AM besorgt und scheinen ganz zufrieden zu sein. Hat wohl kaum merkliches Spiel und macht an sich nen soliden eindruck, zumindest scheinen die Besitzer allesammt zufrieden zu sein...
> Außer einer, der ist wohl beim Bergabbrettern etwas hart aufgekommen und hat sich dabei die Stütze angebogen.
> ...



ja tendiere auch sehr zur gd. die jewel sieht zwar eigentlich schnuckelig aus, aber silber passt gar nicht. müsste schon schwarz sein. ausserdem schon sehr wenig erfahrungswerte anscheinend.

danke und gruß


----------



## Rad-ab (13. September 2009)

besh schrieb:


>



...sieht ja ...äh....interessant aus.
Gibts da irgendwie auch noch infos zu???


----------



## fritschki (14. September 2009)

Integrierte remote Testosteroneinspritzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IhJochen (14. September 2009)

Das müsste die Stütze für den Ø 27.7mm sein, die braucht anscheinen nen extra Ausgleichsbehälter für das Öl, da das Volumen nicht mehr in der Stütze an für sich untergebracht werden kann....


----------



## Tatü (14. September 2009)

Kann mir bitte jemand die tatsächliche Länge von der Joplin sagen und um wieviel kann ich die kürzen bevor das Ventil kommt? 
Danke


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. September 2009)

wennst etwa bis 22:30 warten kannst, mess ich nachher wenn ich heim komm...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. September 2009)

IhJochen schrieb:


> Das müsste die Stütze für den Ø 27.7mm sein, die braucht anscheinen nen extra Ausgleichsbehälter für das Öl, da das Volumen nicht mehr in der Stütze an für sich untergebracht werden kann....



Nur gibt es bei dieser Mutmaßung einen Haken:
Die Kindschock arbeitet rein mechanisch und hat garkein Ölbad wie die Maverick/Joplin...
Oder habe ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## CrossX (14. September 2009)

Das ist aber ein Ausgleichsbehälter für Öl. Hab ich jetzt die Tage noch irgendwo in ner Bike-Bravo gelesen, bei der Neuheitenpräsentation von der Eurobike.


----------



## tom23" (14. September 2009)

Tatü schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand die tatsächliche Länge von der Joplin sagen und um wieviel kann ich die kürzen bevor das Ventil kommt?
> Danke



Hier, alles, was du brauchst.
Empfehlungen gebe ich aber keine, Deinem Rahmen zuliebe.


----------



## Tatü (14. September 2009)

Danke!


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (14. September 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Die Kindschock arbeitet rein mechanisch und hat garkein Ölbad wie die Maverick/Joplin...
> Oder habe ich etwas verpasst?


Ja, die I900 hat eine zweiteilige Öl-Kammer die auf eine Luftkammer drückt (> 6Bar). Der Hebel öffnet und schließt den Fluss zw. den Öl-Kammern.
Beim betätigen des Hebels wird beim absenken der Stütze, das Öl durch eine Kolbenstange von der einen Kammer in die andere Kammer gedrückt. Das einfließende Öl in der zweiten Kammer drückt auf die Luftkammer. Durch das zusammendrücken der Luftkammer steigt der Innendruck. Beim ausfedern (entlasten), drückt die Luftkammer auf die Öl-Kammer. Das Öl fließt in die erste Kammer zurück und drückt die Kolbenstange wieder raus.

Vielleicht hilft das Bild:




MMN


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. September 2009)

selbes prinzip wie bei der CB joplin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (15. September 2009)

Tatü schrieb:


> Danke!



gern geschehen.
Ich hab meine Joplin derzeit wieder lieb, das kann sich aber täglich ändern.
Öl- und Luftservice kann ich mittlerweile selber.
Ein kleines Lager mit Ersatzteilen werd ich mir auch noch anlegen, außerdem muss ich noch dringend lernen, wie man die Führungsplättchen etc Serviced oder mal eine Dichtung tauscht.


----------



## fritschki (15. September 2009)

Kürzen kann man die Joplin genau 5.8 cm.
So wars bei meiner. Bisher keine Probleme damit.


----------



## tom23" (15. September 2009)

Ui, dann hätt ich ihn glatt um 2mm betrogen


----------



## fritschki (15. September 2009)

So sieht's aus


----------



## monkey10 (22. September 2009)

Nach langer Abstinenz meinerseits von diesem Thread diesmal ein Eintrag aus unerfreulichen Gründen . Nach 7 Monaten (etwa 3000km/51.000 hm) ist bei meiner *Kindshock i-900-R* wieder der gleiche Defekt aufgetreten wie am 27.11.2008 (damals nach nur 6 Ausfahrten). Blöderweise musste das genau am ersten Tag meines Bikeurlaubs am Gardasee bei einem Nightride passieren .

Die Stütze läßt sich wieder nicht mehr arretieren. Senkt sich von selbst langsam im Sitzen ab und fährt auch langsam wieder aus, wenn man sie entlastet. Aus dem Funktionsprinzip der Zeichnung oben läßt sich vermuten, dass das Ventil zwischen den beiden Ölkammern undicht sein könnte .

Darüberhinaus hat das Tauchrohr wieder mehrere Kratzer, obwohl ich die Stütze regelmäßig gereinigt habe und sie auch im Frühling/Sommer mit einem selbstgebastelten Gummi-Schutz versehen habe.






Einmal kann ja Pech sein, da der gleiche Defekt ein zweites mal aufgetreten ist, könnte man hier von einem Muster ausgehen . Ich hab sie mal eingeschickt und bekomme wahrscheinlich Ersatz. Ich hoffe, dass das Gerücht stimmt, dass die Stütze mittlererweile verbessert wurde, so dass ich das nicht nach Ablauf der Garantie wieder erlebe .

Letztes mal habe ich 2 Monate auf die Ersatzstütze gewartet. Ich hoffe, dass es diesmal nicht wieder so lange dauert...


----------



## Egika (22. September 2009)

Ich versteh immer noch nicht ganz, warum sich überhaupt noch jemand das Desaster mit KS, Joplin und Co. antut, wenn es doch mit GD und AMP erprobte und funktionierende Stützen gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (22. September 2009)

Von der Kind Shock KS I900 / I900-R gibt es ja mittlerweile die 2010 Version mit überarbeiteter Führung und optimierter Dichtung. Hat diese Version schon jemand von euch im Einsatz?


----------



## sramx9 (22. September 2009)

@ monkey10 - so ein Sch.... genau deshalb hatte ich vor meinem Alpenurlaub wieder meine normale Stütze montiert. Hatte keine Lust, dass mir meine vor`m Anstieg kaputt geht. Hatte sie zu dem Zeitpunkt erst ne Woche - aber die billig KSP 850.


----------



## monkey10 (22. September 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> @ monkey10 - so ein Sch.... genau deshalb hatte ich vor meinem Alpenurlaub wieder meine normale Stütze montiert. Hatte keine Lust, dass mir meine vor`m Anstieg kaputt geht. Hatte sie zu dem Zeitpunkt erst ne Woche - aber die billig KSP 850.



ich hatte ja _zum Glück_ auch _zufällig_ eine normale Stütze mitgenommen zum Gardasee 

Aber wenn man sich mal eine Variostütze gewöhnt, will man ständig - auch bei harmlosen Bergab-Stückerln und Spielereien - die Stütze versenken 

LG


----------



## sramx9 (22. September 2009)

Dat stimmt wohl. Ich hatte meine zum Glück noch nicht so lange. Hatte mich noch nicht dran gewöhnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. "Harmlos" gibt es ja bei weiten Hosen fast nicht - schei... wenn man damit hängen bleibt. Gab nen ordentlichen blauen Fleck.
Hier auf den kurzen Alltagstouren will ich sie auch nicht mehr hergeben.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Mr. Teflon (22. September 2009)

Egika schrieb:


> Ich versteh immer noch nicht ganz, warum sich überhaupt noch jemand das Desaster mit KS, Joplin und Co. antut, wenn es doch mit GD und AMP erprobte und funktionierende Stützen gibt...



Hallo,

welche Hersteller meinst Du mit GD und AMP?
Eigentlich warte ich noch auf die von Syntace. Gibts da schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Egika (22. September 2009)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Hersteller meinst Du mit GD und AMP?


Na, das wurde doch in diesem Thread schon zur Genüge durchgekaut:
Gravity Dropper und All Mountain Post (von Precision Cycling Components: ohne Importeur in EU).

Gruß,
Egika


----------



## Ge!st (22. September 2009)

Die RASE Black Mamba ist von den Daten das Nonplusultra mit einem Höhenverstellbereich von sagenhaften 229 mm aber die Black Mamba hat auch einen stolzen Preis und Erfahrungswerte von Nutzern sind Mangelware.

Von der Syntace gibt es bisher nur Prototypen und es sieht nicht danach aus, dass die Stütze in naher Zukunft auf den Markt kommt!

Andere höhenverstellbare Sattelstützen gibt es z.B. nur in 27,2 mm, damit müssen die meisten dann einen Adapter nutzen, um die Stütze überhaupt einsetzen zu können. Ein kleinerer Verstellbereich und ein relativ hoher Preis kommt meist noch obendrauf.

Die Kind Shock KS I900 / I900-R ist dagegen relativ günstig und hat immerhin einen Verstellbereich von 125 mm, da wundert es nicht, das sich viele Leute die Stütze gekauft haben. Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Stütze noch die eine oder andere Kinderkrankheit hat, aber die anderen Stützen sind auch nicht perfekt und von der KS I900 / I900-R dürften 10 x mehr im Einsatz sein, als von jeder anderen höhenverstellbaren Sattelstütze, da wunder es nicht, das auch von mehr Defekten berichtet wird.

Bei der 2010-Version der Kind Shock KS I900 / I900-R sollen ja einige Verbesserungen vorgenommen worden sein, gut möglich das die Stütze nun besser hält/funktioniert!


----------



## GS-Fahrer (22. September 2009)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Hersteller meinst Du mit GD und AMP?


Einfach mal den Thread durchlesen!

Edit: da war ich wohl zu langsam.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (22. September 2009)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Die RASE Black Mamba ist von den Daten das Nonplusultra mit einem Höhenverstellbereich von sagenhaften 229 mm aber die Black Mamba hat auch einen stolzen Preis und Erfahrungswerte von Nutzern sind Mangelware.



Die haben einen eigenen Thread.


----------



## rebell74 (23. September 2009)

jetzt sind ja einige Modelle genannt worden.... in der Bike war ja mal ein Test, bei der die StÃ¼tze von Specialized ganz gut abgeschnitten hatte.

Hat die wer verbaut und Erfahrungen???
Mit 350â¬ ist ja nicht unbedingt ein SchnÃ¤ppchen







Edit:

Hier der test in der Bike:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2066


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (23. September 2009)

Nach nur 5 Tagen(!!!) habe ich Ersatz für meine defekte Variosattelstütze bekommen. Dank Leopold vom Bikestore Wien Nord kann ich den Herbst mit einer *nagelneuen Version der Kindshock i-900-R* genießen .











Die neue Stütze präsentiert sich nicht nur mit neuen "roten Ring", sondern auch mit einem ausführlicheren Manual, in dem ausführlichere Anleitung zur Wartung und Installation beschrieben sind und auch die Garantiebedingungen festgelegt sind (2 Jahre ab Fertigstellung!).











Damit bin ich eigentlich mehr als zufrieden. Falls in den nächsten 2 Jahren ein Defekt auftritt und ich binnen einer Woche Ersatz bekomme. Damit ist die Kindshock trotz mancher Probleme wieder der absolute P/L-Winner!

Was ich besonders angenehm finde, dass diesmal die Stütze bzw die Fernbedienung vormontiert ist:











Das montieren und spannen des Seilzugs an der Stütze war bei den Vorgängermodellen extrem fummelig. Letztendlich war bei der defekten Kindshock die winzige Imbußschraube abgenudelt und der Seilzug so zerfranst, dass ich das ganze mit einen Seitenschneider abtrennen musste.

Auch der Hebel/Remote für den Lenker wurde verbessert. Jetzt ist es möglich die Fernbedienung wieder leicht auszubauen.











Nach Abschrauben des roten Rings sieht man, dass kein loser Distanzring rumeiert, sondern einer vor dem Gewinde integriert wurde.






Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Gar kein seitliches Spiel, aber wenn man im (total) abgesenkten Zustand das Bike am Sattel anhebt, dann fährt der Sattel ca 1,5cm raus.

Das sollte die Funktion im Trail gar nicht beeinflussen, war aber bei meiner alten nicht so...

Zum Abschluss noch ein paar reale Maße der Kindshock i900-R:
















Tja, ein paar mm im Verstellbereich fehlen offensichtlich.

Die Montage war jedenfalls in ein paar Minuten getan. Ich werd mir trotzdem wieder einen Schutz aus einem alten Schlauch basteln und bin schon gespannt auf einen Test im Gelände.

LG


----------



## DaBoom (23. September 2009)

rebell74 schrieb:


> jetzt sind ja einige Modelle genannt worden.... in der Bike war ja mal ein Test, bei der die Stütze von Specialized ganz gut abgeschnitten hatte.
> 
> Hat die wer verbaut und Erfahrungen???
> Mit 350 ist ja nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen
> ...



Für die Stütze gibt es ein neues Dichtungskit. Sonst hat man recht schnell Probleme. siehe auch mtbr.com


----------



## toddy (23. September 2009)

Die Modelle, die in Deutschland verkauft werden, haben schon die neuen Dichtungen drin!



DaBoom schrieb:


> Für die Stütze gibt es ein neues Dichtungskit. Sonst hat man recht schnell Probleme. siehe auch mtbr.com


----------



## DaBoom (23. September 2009)

@toddy
du mußt es ja wissen


----------



## Ge!st (23. September 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Gar kein seitliches Spiel, aber wenn man im (total) abgesenkten Zustand das Bike am Sattel anhebt, dann fährt der Sattel ca 1,5cm raus.


Meine neue I900 ist heute gekommen und bei meiner konnte ich das Gleiche feststellen, macht in der Praxis allerdings nichts aus. Ansonsten funktioniert die 2010er Version tadellos und alles Weitere wird die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## 20madmax08 (23. September 2009)

da ich bereits ks und CB stützen hatte und gar nicht glücklich war, kam nun endlich meine Black Mamba....
zu den neuen KS-I kann ich nichts sagen aber ich denke nicht das sie alle fehler rausbekommen haben. bin schon gespannt wann die ersten defekten KS i threats erscheinen....
Aus meinen erfahrungswerten ist die black mamba die beste


----------



## don-rock (23. September 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Nach nur 5 Tagen(!!!) habe ich Ersatz für meine defekte Variosattelstütze bekommen. Dank Leopold vom Bikestore Wien Nord kann ich den Herbst mit einer *nagelneuen Version der Kindshock i-900-R* genießen .




hallo monkey10,

danke, prima beschrieben.
aber habe da noch ein paar fragen an dich.

ist die stütze bis zum anschlag (kurzer pfeil) versenkbar?

falls ja, ist im maximal eingefahrenen ausreichend platz für das kabel (langer pfeil) oder wird es eng am stutzen?

und ist die funktionalität der remote absenkung dann noch 100% gewährleistet oder wird der knick zu stark, bei voller absenkung?

das die sattelhalterung noch immer mit 1 schraube fixiert ist wundert mich. hatten da nicht so viele leute probleme mit instabilität / abriss ?

btw. garantie:
gilt doch gesetzlich ab verkaufsdatum, nicht ab fertigungsdatum, oder?


vorab vielen dank

gruß



ps: 
hab bis heute nicht geschnallt wie man hier bilder in den fred einbindet....


----------



## GS-Fahrer (23. September 2009)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Meine neue I900 ist heute gekommen und bei meiner konnte ich das Gleiche feststellen, macht in der Praxis allerdings nichts aus. Ansonsten funktioniert die 2010er Version tadellos und alles Weitere wird die Zeit zeigen.



Naja, wenn Du Dein Rad mal mit dem Sattel an einen Lift hängst, denkst Du darüber wahrscheinlich anders.


----------



## Ge!st (23. September 2009)

@GS-Fahrer

Dann fährt man eben die Stütze vorher ganz aus und selbst wenn nicht, die 1,5 cm mache doch wirklich nichts aus. Also wo ist da jetzt das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS-Fahrer (23. September 2009)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @GS-Fahrer
> 
> Dann fährt man eben die Stütze vorher ganz aus und selbst wenn nicht, die 1,5 cm mache doch wirklich nichts aus. Also wo ist da jetzt das Problem?



Daß es eventuell nicht bei den 1,5cm bleibt.


----------



## speci05 (23. September 2009)

So, dann mal mein Statement zum Thema versenkbare Sattelstütze. An sich wohl nichts Neues...

Schmeiß meine Maverick (Baugleich mit CB) entgültig in den Eimer. Schrott! Braucht mehr Öl als mein Automobil jemals verbraucht hat! Nutzbare Funktion mittlerweile gleich null! 

Mehrmals eingeschickt ... Ich glaub die Jungs beim Service haben selber die Schnauze voll ... Oder?

Trotzdem, leider der Sucht verfallen...

KS I950-R bestellt ... Wahrscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr 2010 lieferbar (Angabe laut Lieferant: 30 Tage ... haben wir gelacht ... diese
Fahrradbranche ist echt witzig!! Na ja, haben wir einen Internet-Laden (gut) einen zinslosen Kredit gewährt ...haben wir gelacht...

Bereite mich geistig schon mal auf die exorbitant teuere Syntace in 2011 vor, wenn ich die KS I950-R in den Schrott geschmissen habe.

Bin schon auf der Suche nach der nächsten Sattelstütze 2012, wenn ich die Syntace in den Schrott geschmissen habe... vielleicht Specialized (wenn Fehler behoben sind?? und der Preis bei mindestens 450 Euro liegt)

Hat einer schon eine Idee für 2013...man(n) braucht schließlich Ziele ... gibt ja sonst nichts zu tun.

Muss unbedingt zum Suchtberater....2009


----------



## GS-Fahrer (23. September 2009)

GD seit 2008


----------



## monkey10 (24. September 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> ist die stütze bis zum anschlag (kurzer pfeil) versenkbar?



Ja...



don-rock schrieb:


> falls ja, ist im maximal eingefahrenen ausreichend platz für das kabel (langer pfeil) oder wird es eng am stutzen?
> 
> und ist die funktionalität der remote absenkung dann noch 100% gewährleistet oder wird der knick zu stark, bei voller absenkung?



Für die Kabelführung muss man sich halt ein paar Kabelbinder o.ä. nehmen und vielleicht ein bißchen rumprobieren. Ist aber gar kein Problem...



don-rock schrieb:


> das die sattelhalterung noch immer mit 1 schraube fixiert ist wundert mich. hatten da nicht so viele leute probleme mit instabilität / abriss ?



Naja, ist wirklich nicht optimal. Vor allem die Einstellung in die Waagrechte erfordert etwas geduld . Ich habe sie niemals so stark fixiert, dass sie dabei abreißen könnte. ich hab zwar innerhalb eines jahres mit starker nutzung den sattel 3-4 x wieder neue einstellen müssen, da er nach hinten gerutscht ist, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach verkraftbar...

Während des Gebrauchs ist mir der Sattel/Klemmung niemals abgerissen. Und ich hab die Stütze bei meinen Hometrails und am Gardasee wirklich ausreichend belastet 



don-rock schrieb:


> btw. garantie: gilt doch gesetzlich ab verkaufsdatum, nicht ab fertigungsdatum, oder?



Naja, hängt wahrscheinlich vom Verkäufer ab. Aber im Manual steht eindeutig "Garantie zwei Jahre nach Fertigstellung" (siehe Bild). Wenn sich also mein Bikeshop nicht querstellt, kann der Importeur bzw Kindshock das nur aufgrund der Seriennummer festellen. Und da ich eine aus der neuen Serie habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich noch weitere 2 Jahre Garantieanspruch habe .

LG


----------



## speci05 (24. September 2009)

Ok, Ziel für 2013: GD mit Absenkung von ... mm. 

A pro pro. Meine Vermutung: Je schräger das Sattelrohr desto kaputter die versenkbare Sattelstütze.

Warum gibt es sonst Sattelstützen die halten und dieselben bei anderen frühzeitig das zeitlich segnen.
Oh je, nein bitte, keine Antwort zu der Frage....

Allerdings, als Testfahrer tun wir uns (Kunden) ja ganz gut. Da ist die Automobilindustrie direkt ein Waisenkind gegenüber der Bike-Industrie.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (24. September 2009)

speci05 schrieb:


> Ok, Ziel für 2013: GD mit Absenkung von ... mm.



Wenn Dir die 10cm nicht reichen  gibt's halt noch die Rase. Die AMP nur mit Bekannten/ Verwandten in den USA bzw. Selbstimport. Sind offensichtlich die einzigen, die funktionieren. Aber, muß ja jeder selbst wissen, wie er seine Zeit verbringt und wem er sein Geld schenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speci05 (24. September 2009)

du hast absolut recht.

Muss zum Suchtberater.


----------



## don-rock (25. September 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Ja...
> 
> Für die Kabelführung muss man sich halt ein paar Kabelbinder o.ä. nehmen und vielleicht ein bißchen rumprobieren. Ist aber gar kein Problem...
> 
> ...




 vielen dank für die infos!

gruß


----------



## Gades (28. September 2009)

Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der I900 und der I950. Außer dem Gewichtsunterschied und der anderen Sattelklemmung kann ich nicht feststellen.

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis, wenn einem das Gewicht egal ist? Hält die 1 Bolzen Sattelklemmung?


----------



## roubi+ (28. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

gebe einfach auch mal meinen Senf dazu...

Ich fahre seit 100 km die Gravity Dropper Classic Multi.
Habe Sie zusammen mit einem Kollegen bestellt, nachdem ich mir (unter anderem in diesem Forum) viele Meinungen eingeholt habe - Danke nochmal an dieser Stelle für die Tips 

Ich habe mich für die Classic und nicht für die Turbo entschieden, da bei der Classic meiner Meinung nach die Zugführung besser zu realisieren ist.

Nun sind 100 km nicht genug um Fehler hervorzurufen, aber genug um folgendes über diese Stütze zu sagen:

- 100mm Hub sind erstaunlich viel und für mich mehr als genug
- Da der Zug sich nicht mitbewegt, ist Er super zu verlegen (Klebehalterungen am Oberrohr)
- Die Stütze hat wenig Spiel, welches bei der Fahrt nicht spürbar ist
- Bedienung ist super und Schnell
- Die drei Positionen sind genau richtig (stufenlos nicht nötig)
=> für mich nicht mehr ohne...

Ich bin sehr gespannt ob die Stütze im Dauereinsatz durchhält und werde berichten (auch wenn Probleme bei dem Kollegen auftreten)...

Bis dann,
Roubi.


----------



## utilitycrash (28. September 2009)

Hab vor ein paar Tagen als Austausch eine NEUE KS-I900 für meine 1 Jahr alte I900 bekommen. 
Wie mir scheint wurde doch einiges verändert, neue Lager, einstellbare Rückstellgeschwindigkeit und Wartungsfähig!!!

Macht alles bisher einen guten Eindruck. Die Stütze macht auch nicht mehr dieses mahlende Geräusch beim verstellen.

Was mich allerdigs sehr stört ist dass die Stütze selbst bei minimal eingestellter Rückstellkraft kaum dazu zu bewegen ist einzufahren.

Bei der ALTEN gigs ganz locker.
Nun genügt selbst mein volles Gewicht (90kg) nicht um die Stütze runterzufahren. Muss mich quasi auf den Sattel werfen.
Am Anfang dachte ich die Stütze müsste sich noch ein wenig einlaufen, aber nach ca 50 mal Stütze rauf und runter sollte es doch leichter laufen, aber nix.

Ist das Normal????


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. September 2009)

bestimmt nicht... das scheint ein bisschen was nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## franzam (28. September 2009)

was soll denn da ein 60kg Hänfling machen...


----------



## Ge!st (29. September 2009)

Also meine KS-I900, es handelt sich auch um die 2010er Version, lässt sich die Sitzhöhe ohne extrem Kraftaufenden verstellen. Ich habe die neue KS-I900 seit 1 Woche im Einsatz und habe die Stütze alles andere als geschont und bisher funktioniert die 2010er KS-I900 einwandfrei. Wenn das über längere Zeit so bleibt, bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## monkey10 (29. September 2009)

utilitycrash schrieb:


> ...Was mich allerdigs sehr stört ist dass die Stütze selbst bei minimal eingestellter Rückstellkraft kaum dazu zu bewegen ist einzufahren.
> 
> Bei der ALTEN gigs ganz locker.
> Nun genügt selbst mein volles Gewicht (90kg) nicht um die Stütze runterzufahren. Muss mich quasi auf den Sattel werfen.
> ...



Hmm... mir kommt auch vor, dass die neue Kindshock sich schwerer versenken läßt. Fällt mir aber eigentlich nur bei der Wartung auf, wenn ich sie "per Hand" versenken will.

Mit meinen ebenfalls fahrfertigen 90kg am Sattel ist das nicht wirklich ein Problem ("auf den Sattel werfen" muss ich mich nicht).

Ich dachte, dass hat vielleicht etwas mit der roten Schraube zu tun, die ich jetzt etwas fester anziehe als bei der alten KS. Hab irgendwo in diesem Thread gelesen, dass bei zu lockerer roter Schraube ein kleines Spiel entstehen kann, dass dann zu den typischen Riefen im Tauchrohr führt  Daher hab ich sie jetzt eine Spur fester angezogen...

LG


----------



## tommybgoode (29. September 2009)

utilitycrash schrieb:


> Hab vor ein paar Tagen als Austausch eine NEUE KS-I900 für meine 1 Jahr alte I900 bekommen.
> Wie mir scheint wurde doch einiges verändert, neue Lager, einstellbare Rückstellgeschwindigkeit und Wartungsfähig!!!
> 
> Macht alles bisher einen guten Eindruck. Die Stütze macht auch nicht mehr dieses mahlende Geräusch beim verstellen.
> ...



Habe heute auch meine KS i900 bekommen und natürlich gleich montiert
Einfahren durch Draufsetzen einfahren ist kein Problem. Also da scheint etwas bei Dir nicht zu stimmen, also ich meine natürlich bei Deiner Stütze

Was mich noch interessieren würde:
In der Anleitung ist lang und breit erklärt wie man die Stütze warten muss. Muss man das regelmäßig machen, oder nur wenn etwas nicht funktioniert?
Ich habe auch sonst nichts eingestellt, sondern einfach nur die Stütze und Remotehebel montiert, fertig. Muss/sollte man da sonst noch etwas machen?

Jedenfalls kann ich jetzt schon sagen: Ich liebe diese Stütze  und freue mich aufs WE, wenn ich dann auch endlich richtig im Wald fahren kann. 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (29. September 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ...Hab irgendwo in diesem Thread gelesen, dass bei zu lockerer roter Schraube ein kleines Spiel entstehen kann, dass dann zu den typischen Riefen im Tauchrohr führt  Daher hab ich sie jetzt eine Spur fester angezogen...



Das stimmt so nicht!
Es haben etliche Stützen Riefen bekommen obwohl sie festgezogen waren, damit kann man das Risiko nicht verringern, zumindest bei den älteren...

Ich denke, dass die neueren sich schwerer einfahren lassen, da auf der Unterseite diese rote "Schraube", welche das Gestänge hält, nichtmehr durchgehende Löcher hat. Beim einfahren entsteht nun ein gewisser Druck in der Sattelstütze, ein Luftpolster sozusagen, welches die Stütze daran hindert leicht versenkt zu werden.

Man könnte bei versenkter Stütze mal die obere Mutter öffnen um den "Überdruck" abzulassen und dann wieder schließen, vielleicht gehts dann leichter...


----------



## firefix (30. September 2009)

Was mich allerdigs sehr stört ist dass die Stütze selbst bei minimal eingestellter Rückstellkraft kaum dazu zu bewegen ist einzufahren.
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------
Ist bei meiner KS auch so.
Wenn ich allerdings auf die Sattelspitze drücke kann ich die Stütze auch locker von Hand runterdrücken. Liegt warscheinlich am zu flachem Sitzrohr.


----------



## decolocsta (30. September 2009)

das ändert sich noch, wenn sich erstmal schöne Riefen in der Stütze bilden, gehts leichter.


----------



## steiltyp (1. Oktober 2009)

hi, kann man denn die ks i950-r schon irgendwo bestellen, also das modell ohne setback mit lenkerhebel?


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Oktober 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> das ändert sich noch, wenn sich erstmal schöne Riefen in der Stütze bilden, gehts leichter.



Hat Deine nun auch Riefen?


----------



## decolocsta (2. Oktober 2009)

jap  mal wieder, diesmal hats länger gedauert


----------



## Delany (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jungs, ich fahre seit 300 km die Specialized Command StattelstÃ¼tze auf meinem 2009er Specialized Enduro. Mein freundlicher BikehÃ¤ndler hat sie mir fÃ¼r 250 â¬ verkauft. Bisher funktioniert das Ding super. Das Losbrechmoment beim Absenken ist zwar heftig aber mit meinen 90 Kilos drÃ¼cke ich den Sattel immer runter  VerschleiÃ kann ich keinen feststellen. Der Luftdruck hÃ¤lt und die Verstellung am Lenker funktioniert auch tadellos. Der Hub von 100 mm ist vÃ¶llig ausreichend um bei Bergabfahrt locker hinter den Sattel zu kommen. Die Absenkung um 35 mm nutze ich gerne in Passagen in denen ich doch noch sitzen mÃ¶chte  auch das funzt super. Seitliche Verdrehung des Sattels gibt es keine. Ich mÃ¶chte das Ding auch nicht mehr missen.


----------



## decolocsta (2. Oktober 2009)

leider baut die mir nicht hoch genug, und der Preis ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Oktober 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> jap  mal wieder, diesmal hats länger gedauert



Ich hab es Dir gesagt, GoCycle hatte doch recht und Du hättest das Angebot annehmen und auf die überarbeitet Version warten sollen, anstatt das als BlaBla abzutun, die Stütze wieder zurückzuschicken und woanders zu bestellen 

Btw. muss ich hier mal ne Lanze für GoCycle brechen, der Service ist spitzenmässig. Am Dienstag bekomme ich nun auch die überarbeitete Version. Dieses mal hab ich wirklich Hoffnung dass ich mit der Stütze glücklich werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (2. Oktober 2009)

ich kauf mir aber keine Sattelstütze, nur um diese dann nach 1 Woche für 2 Monate wegzuschicken.
Auf so einen shit hab ich keine Lust, würde das auch bei keiner Gabel machen, wie man hier im Forum immer liest, Gabel kaufen für 1000 Euro nur um sie im Neuzustand für unbestimmte Zeit einzuschicken.
Desweiteren hat mir der Umgang bei GO-Cycle nicht gefallen.

Die wird jetzt gefahren bis überarbeitete im Umlauf sind,
dann wird eine neue gekauft, die alte wird danne ingeschickt, und wenn ich ne reparierte zurückbekomm, wird die als verkauft, ganz einfach


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Oktober 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ich kauf mir aber keine Sattelstütze, nur um diese dann nach 1 Woche für 2 Monate wegzuschicken.



Davon war ja nie die Rede. 



> Die wird jetzt gefahren bis überarbeitete im Umlauf sind,
> dann wird eine neue gekauft, die alte wird danne ingeschickt, und wenn ich ne reparierte zurückbekomm, wird die als verkauft, ganz einfach



Das wäre mir viel zu kompliziert. Ich bekommen von GoCycle eine neue zugeschickt, sobald die da ist, schicke ich die alte zurück. Noch besser und einfacher geht es nicht. Da frage ich mich welcher Onlineshop sonst so etwas macht? Für mich ist das perfekter Service.


...


----------



## decolocsta (2. Oktober 2009)

ja, das klingt perfekt,
so ist aber nicht der normale Ablauf,
ich sollte meine einschicken, diese sollte repariert werden, ein Austausch wurde ausgeschlossen, auch hab ich kürzlich Actionssports angeschrieben,
dort ist ein Austausch auch ausgeschlossen, die kaputten werden generell 
repariert. Und das kann dauern.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Oktober 2009)

Habe heute die neue 2010er i900 montiert. Ist jetzt mein 3. Exemplar. Das die stütze schwerer einfährt als die alte Version, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich finde sie läuft insgesamt geschmeidiger.

Die neue Führung macht auch einen guten Eindruck. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das jetzt auf Dauer macht, mittlerweile bin ich aber gute Hoffnung, dass die i900 nun endlich hält und die Kinderkrankheiten hinter sich hat. Zu den ersten Versionen hat sie sich nun doch deutlich weiterentwickelt. Wenn ich nur daran denke wie viel zeit ich letztes Jahr damit verbracht habe, die Remotefunktion einigermassen funktionsfähig zu bekommen.


----------



## tom23" (8. Oktober 2009)

So, die nächsten Kilometer sind gesichert.
nach der Arbeit mal schauen, ob es denn echt an den Klammern lag.


----------



## sylantkilla (22. Oktober 2009)

Wo hast du denn die Klemmen her? 
Ich brauche die ganz dringend - Hibike sagt das es laut Importeur für die Joplin keine anderen Klemmen gibt und ich die Stütze einschicken soll - da habe ich aber ehrlichgesagt kein Bock drauf...

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (22. Oktober 2009)

Da steht doch sogar eine Telefonnummer auf der Tüte. Hast du da schon mal angerufen?


----------



## tom23" (22. Oktober 2009)

jo,

die Jungs waren sehr kooperativ.
Ging auf Garantie.
Entstanden ist der Schaden wohl folgendermaßen:
Ursprünglich die Konen nicht entfettet bzw. nicht mit Paste eingeschmiert, deswegen ist mir dann öfter mal die Sattelnase runter unter Belastung.
Dann angezogen wie ein Stier und die Klammern verbogen, dann kriegt man die nicht mehr fest, kannste vergessen.
So, jetzt hab ich alles neu, habe die Kontaktfläche der Konen schön fettfrei und habe die Klammern mit dem empfohlenen Drehmo angezogen, hält bis jetzt 1 A.

Fazit: Ich hab Mist gemacht.
Trotzdem wäre ich ein Fan einer Stahl-Version der Klammern.


----------



## sylantkilla (22. Oktober 2009)

Also direkt bei Cosmic anrufen?

Als ich das beim letzten mal gemacht habe haben die mich angemault das die Großhändler sind und keine Endkunden bedienen.

Aber da das ja über Hibike nicht klappt und die wollen das ich die einschicke...

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Oktober 2009)

naja, selbst bike gibt als link für den ersatzteilekit cosmissport.de an....


----------



## tom23" (4. November 2009)

Hier in diesem Thread sind aber eine Menge Posts gelöscht worden, was war los?


----------



## dreamdeep (4. November 2009)

tom23";6505623 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in diesem Thread sind aber eine Menge Posts gelöscht worden, was war los?



Die Ebay Werbepostings wurden gelöscht


----------



## tom23" (4. November 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die Ebay Werbepostings wurden gelöscht



Jo, aber nicht irre konsequent, hier steht as Wahnsinns Angebot  immer noch drin
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6502469&postcount=48


----------



## dreamdeep (4. November 2009)

habs mal gemeldet. Sollte auch bald gelöscht sein.


----------



## Merlin2033 (6. November 2009)

Wann kommt denn jetzt die Syntace stütze??? will nicht mehr warten.


----------



## dubbel (6. November 2009)

syntace, nicht mehr warten - der war gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (6. November 2009)

Seit der super funktionierenden 2010er i-900, ist das Warten auf die Syntace Stütze für mich erstmal Geschichte.


----------



## dubbel (6. November 2009)

aber auch die leider noch nicht in 27,2


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. November 2009)

Das mit den Längen ist auch blöd. Eine 300mm würde mir reichen. Nur die 75mm für manches wohl nicht. Ein 400er zu kaufen und diese dann 20cm in den Rahmen zustecken finde ich Quatsch.


----------



## User85319 (7. November 2009)

Wo gibts denn schon ne 2010er i900-R vorrätig zu kaufen?


----------



## dreamdeep (7. November 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn schon ne 2010er i900-R vorrätig zu kaufen?



http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...e_Sattelstuetze_31-6_-_385_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## User85319 (7. November 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...e_Sattelstuetze_31-6_-_385_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop



Danke...bestellt 

wie lang wart ich schon auf ne (hoffentlich) funktionierende Stütze


----------



## Yossarian (7. November 2009)

Gibts die 950 auch schon in 2010er Ausführung?


----------



## fritschki (17. November 2009)

Sooo, mal ein kurzes Update zu meiner Joplin, für die die's interessiert:

Plötzlicher Ölverlust und Totalausfall... hat mir während einer Tour den ganzen Dämpfer, Umlenkhebel und Reifen eingesaut!
Gut gemacht CB! Von denen kaufe ich sicher kein Produkt mehr!

Wurde noch nicht auseinander gebaut um nach der Ursache zu forschen - Ich hatte besseres zu tun und ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust... immer der gleiche Shice!!


----------



## rm125 (17. November 2009)

Hallo,
die 900er /2010 soll noch im Dez. kommen.
Die 950 / 2010 soll erst im Jan. 2010 kommen.

Gruß Schnitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve Style (17. November 2009)

rm125 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die 900er /2010 soll noch im Dez. kommen.
> Die 950 / 2010 soll erst im Jan. 2010 kommen.
> 
> Gruß Schnitz



GoCycle behauptet etwas anderes. Guckst Du hier:

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...e_Sattelstuetze_31-6_-_385_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

und hier:

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...0_Sattelstuetze_31-6_-_390_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## der erlkönig (17. November 2009)

hallo zusammen,
wie kann ich denn das 2009 modell der* KS I900-R *vom 2010-modell unterscheiden? gruss vom erlkönig


----------



## rm125 (17. November 2009)

sorry... ich meinte die mit Remote: 900 ausverkauft; die 950 ca. 30 Tage Lieferzeit...


----------



## dreamdeep (17. November 2009)

der erlkönig schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> wie kann ich denn das 2009 modell der* KS I900-R *vom 2010-modell unterscheiden? gruss vom erlkönig



Unter der roten Mutter ist bei der 2010er eine Führungsbuchse aus Alu montiert, bei der 2009er aus Kunststoff.

@rm125: 30 Tage Lieferzeit steht da schon seit einem Jahr. Das ist also nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## zotty (18. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6363530&postcount=1728

ist das eine 2010 mit der metallhülse im unteren bild zu sehen?


----------



## dreamdeep (18. November 2009)

zotty schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6363530&postcount=1728
> 
> ist das eine 2010 mit der metallhülse im unteren bild zu sehen?



Ja, genau so sieht die neue Version aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IschBins (18. November 2009)

Hi leute,
hat schon mal jemand eine explosionszeichnung oder sowas von der KS i900 oder 950 irgendwo gesehen? 
Bzw. hat schon mal jemand seine ks zerlegt? Brauche mal ein paar infos zu dem unterem rohr, welches im rahmen steckt.
Wie ist das aufgebaut? ist das "nur" nen "primtives" rohr mit nem außengewinde oben und einem innengewinde unten? Ändern sich die durchmesser des rohres?
Brauche die info´s weil ich mir evtl was basteln will. Durch mein bike und meine größe bekommen ich keine hydrostütze in geeigneter länge und durchmesser (ich 204cm groß, sattelstütze 34,9mm). Brauche also ne stütze die länger als 400mm ist.
Mein ansatz ist jetzt den unteren teil selber zu drehen / drehen zu lassen. dementsprechend gleich in 34,9mm durchmesser und so ca 450mm lang. 
Meine vermutung ist das die hydraulikeinheit ja nur von oben eingesteckt ist und mit der überwurfmutter gesichert ist. Und von unten mit ner "schraube" gegengehalten wird. 
Wenn das so sein sollte, ist ein neubau kein wirkliches problem denke ich.
Also, über infos dazu wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!


----------



## adrenalinmachin (18. November 2009)

IschBins schrieb:


> Durch mein bike und meine größe bekommen ich keine hydrostütze in geeigneter länge und durchmesser (ich 204cm groß, sattelstütze 34,9mm). Brauche also ne stütze die länger als 400mm ist.



Das Problem hatte ich auch!
Lag aber am Bike (Grösse S)
Habe einfach ein Stück einer Sattelstütze mit dem richtigen Durchmesser (31,6) genommen und den Gravitydropper reingesteckt.
Der Innendurchmesser der abgesägten Stütze war ein bisschen zu gross, das habe ich mit einer Hülse ausgeglichen.

Sieht also folgendermassen aus:

Im Sitzrohr steckt ein weiteres Rohr (die abgesägte Stütze) und darin die eigentliche Sattelstütze.

Habe nun natürlich auch zwei Spanner am Bike, eine am Sitzrohr, den anderen an der abgesägten Stütze.

Funktion --> 
Gewicht: Naja!


----------



## IschBins (18. November 2009)

ja, aber so rein von den käften her gesehen ist nen durchgäniges rohr einfach durch nichts zu ersetzen, mir gehts auch nicht ums gewicht. Will ja auch ne technisch saubere lösung!


----------



## meandmyGT (18. November 2009)

Da sieht man mal wieder die Vorteile von einer Gravity Dropper!

Die gibt es übrigens in extrem vielen Längen (von 250 (!) mm bis 425 mm).
Die für meine Begriffe interessanteste mit 100mm Absenkung gibt es in 350, 375, 400 und 425 mm. Da sollte doch eigentlich etwas für alle mit dabei sein??

Ich habe leider nur die GD Descender (ohne Remote) in 75mm.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir die GD Turbo mit 100mm holen, aber jetzt habe ich für knapp über 100 bei Ebay eine Joplin R erstanden. 

Erster Eindruck: Viel smoother als die GD, ist eben hydraulisch und keine Feder. Auch die stufenlose Absenkung ist toll.
Aber die Zugverlegung ist ja sowas von bescheiden....
Wie kann man nur sowas mit sich bewegendem Zug konstruieren?
Ich habe die Zugführung wirklich relativ gerade und durch sehr lockere Kabelbinder, aber trotzdem kommt die Stütze manchmal nicht ganz raus, weil sich der Zug verhakt.

Bei GD ist der Zug fest, d.h. der Anschlag ist nicht an der Sattelklemmung sondern am Sattelrohr (am unteren). Am tollsten wäre natürlich hier etwas hydraulisches, aber da werden wir wohl noch länger warten können!

Mal sehen, wie lange die Joplin durchhält!
Die GD ist jetzt ohne jede (!) Pflege seit 2 Jahren im Einsatz und hat noch nicht so viel Spiel wie die Joplin im Neuzustand.....

Grüße
Jamboree


----------



## ibislover (18. November 2009)

hydraulisch wird immer wesentlich mehr pannen- und wartungsanfällig sein, das ist fakt.
acuh wenn mal irgendwann syntace draufsteht! 

stufenlose verstellung ist bestimmt für den einen oder anderen ne feine sache.

ich würde die indexierung aber auf keinen fall mehr missen wollen. immer die gleichen positionen, keine überraschungen weil der sattel doch zu hoch oder zu tief ist und absolut intuitive bedienung.

und die mechanischen sind sogar leichter als ihre hydraulische pendants.
zu erinnerung nochmal meine inkl. lenkerhebel (und verpackung desselbigen  ):






ebefalls exakt 2 jahre im einsatz mit null defekten.
2mal ein wenig fett für die lauffläche, dat wars.

wird ne hydraulische nie und nimmer dran rankommen! 



greetz


----------



## Hufi (18. November 2009)

Hat die Stütze schonmal jemand probiert?
http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/


----------



## Hans (18. November 2009)

ibislover schrieb:


> hydraulisch wird immer wesentlich mehr pannen- und wartungsanfällig sein, das ist fakt.
> acuh wenn mal irgendwann syntace draufsteht!
> 
> stufenlose verstellung ist bestimmt für den einen oder anderen ne feine sache.
> ...



Hallo ,

was ist den das für eine und wo gibt´s die?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## biker-wug (18. November 2009)

Hufi schrieb:


> Hat die Stütze schonmal jemand probiert?
> http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/



Ich kenn keinen.
Wobei sie mich auch mal interessieren würde, vor allem, wie man den Zug auswechselt, da man nirgends ne Klemmung erkennt.

Leider ist noch kein deutscher Händler vorhanden, wenn die Seite nicht lügt.

So wie bei der RaseBlackMamba ja auch ncoh nciht!!


----------



## Hufi (18. November 2009)

Schaltzugtausch ist im Manual beschrieben.
Ist bei den Stützen unten als pdf-Datei verlinkt. Tja die Schweizer haben schon einen Vertriebler. Der wird bestimmt auch nach D liefern ohne Probleme. Ansonsten gibts auch kein Problem wenn Du direkt in Spanien bestellst, da EU.
Die Mamba kannst Du direkt in den USA bestellen. Dauert ca. 2-3Wochen bis Sie da ist. Vielleicht hast Du noch Glück und musst Sie nicht beim Zoll abholen....


----------



## decolocsta (18. November 2009)

zotty schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6363530&postcount=1728
> 
> ist das eine 2010 mit der metallhülse im unteren bild zu sehen?




Negativ,

meine sieht genauso aus, also auch mit dieser Hülse, und ich hab keine 2010er und hab 3 dicke Riefen im Standrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (18. November 2009)

Zur blacx: Die haben krÃ¤ftig den Preis aufgeschlagen, war ursprÃ¼nglich auf 199â¬. Ausserdem ist noch immer nur die 27.2 Version erhÃ¤ltlich, was mich etwas stutzig macht. Auf eine Anfrage von mir im Mai/Juni habe ich nie eine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## bastelfreak (19. November 2009)

Zur Blacx:
Die Klemmung ist unter dem silbernen Ring, da gibt es Fotos auf der Seite. Und 290â¬ sind jetzt auch nicht grad geschenkt(bei den HollÃ¤ndern), bzw. 247 Euro direkt in Spanien. Also auch sehr teuer.


----------



## dontheogl (19. November 2009)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn jetzt die Syntace stütze??? will nicht mehr warten.



Nicht vor 2011-2012


----------



## fritschki (19. November 2009)

> Nicht vor 2011-2012


Ich verstehe nicht weshalb jeder sich so schwer tut bei diesen Sattelstützen.
Die Stützen die man kaufen kann sind überteuert,Fehlkonstruktionen oder beides und an den anderen wird schon Jahrelang entwickelt als wärs 'n Satellit.

 Naja..


----------



## decolocsta (19. November 2009)

2012 geht aber schon die Erde unter


----------



## dontheogl (19. November 2009)

fritschki schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht weshalb jeder sich so schwer tut bei diesen Sattelstützen.
> Die Stützen die man kaufen kann sind überteuert,Fehlkonstruktionen oder beides und an den anderen wird schon Jahrelang entwickelt als wärs 'n Satellit.
> 
> Naja..



Weil es ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil ist, was extrem hohen Belastungen ausgesetzt ist und bei dem Wunsch einer Höhenverstellung leider nun mal viele Lager und sonstige Einzelteile dau kommen. 
Dann noch zig Verarbeitungsschritte, am liebsten wollt ihr es alle noch eloxiert und haste nicht gesehen!

Grundsätzlich liegt das Problem in dem gewünschten Hub von 200mm und mehr!

Die dabei auftretenden Momente sind schon nicht einfach u handeln.
Vor allem wenn alle eine 27,2er Version haben wollen!


----------



## fritschki (19. November 2009)

> gewünschten Hub von 200mm und mehr


Braucht keiner - meine Meinung.


> am liebsten wollt ihr es alle noch eloxiert und haste nicht gesehen


Nö.


> sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil ist, was extrem hohen Belastungen ausgesetzt ist und bei dem Wunsch einer Höhenverstellung leider nun mal viele Lager und sonstige Einzelteile dau kommen


Ist bei 'ner Gabel, Bremse etc. nicht anders (um jetzt mal nur beim MTB zu bleiben). 

Riefen in der Kind Shock, gebrochene oder aufgebogene Klemmen und siffende Ölkammern bei der Joplin usw. - das hat nichts mit den von dir angesprochenen Sachen zu tun. Das, für Preise von teilweise 250 , riecht meiner Meinung nach ganz stark nach Anschiss! Da braucht's mir keiner was erzählen!
Mit den heutigen Möglichkeiten gibt's keine Entschuldigungen.

Was bleibt? Back to the roots?
Die GD ist simpel aufgebaut (um nicht zu sagen Steinzeittechnik) und scheint genau deswegen zu funktionnieren. Leider ziemlich überteuert.

Dann ist mir die hier noch aufgefallen. Technisch saubere Lösung, Optik gefällt, wenn auch nicht sooo günstig... nur leider: * 
Sorry,             No * *International orders, except      Canada
*


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2009)

Meine Steinzeitrase funktioniert auch ohne Tadel bis jetzt

G.


----------



## decolocsta (19. November 2009)

meine riefen KS auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritschki (19. November 2009)

Wenn ich meine Joplin nicht wieder flott kriege, 
schau ich mir die GravityDropper mal genauer an.


----------



## Red-Stone (19. November 2009)

Gravity Dropper kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Funzt seit einem halben Jahr prächtig. Ist halt nicht so stylisch...

@ fritschki : Den SCHÜTZ zu Diddeleng verkeeft se mettlerweil.


----------



## IschBins (19. November 2009)

mag ja sein das die garvity ganz gut ist, aber bei nem 34,9 sattelrohr und die stütze in 27,x siehts das schon ziemlich bescheiden aus, noch dazu ist das ganze sicherlich instabiler als eine mit 30iger durchmesser.  Vom preis ganz zu schweigen!
Und das das abzocke ist steht ausser diskussion, das ding kann nicht so schwer anständig zu entwickeln sein! Und nochmal zum preis - wieso schmeißt den ks die dinger weg und liefert gleich neue aus? Weil die in der herstellung so teuer sind?


----------



## Hufi (19. November 2009)

Nein, die Masse machts. 
KS ist mittlerweile weltweit vertreten. GD, Rase oder die anderen fangen an sich Märkte aufzubauen. Somit sind deren Preise höher, wegen geringerer Stückzahlen. Noch dazu kommen die geringeren Fertigungskosten bei made in China. Die anderen werden sicherlich nicht in China oder taiwan gefertigt sindern in Kleinserie.
Scheinbar ist halt nicht so einfach eine dichte funktionierende hydraulische Sattelstütze zu bauen. Die mechanischen wie GD und die Mamba funktionieren ja.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (19. November 2009)

IschBins schrieb:


> Vom preis ganz zu schweigen!
> Und das das abzocke ist steht ausser diskussion, das ding kann nicht so schwer anständig zu entwickeln sein!



185 inkl. Versand ist teuer? Geht's noch


----------



## IschBins (19. November 2009)

meinte auch nicht die ks - sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meandmyGT (19. November 2009)

fritschki schrieb:


> Dann ist mir die hier noch aufgefallen. Technisch saubere Lösung, Optik gefällt, wenn auch nicht sooo günstig... nur leider: *
> Sorry,             No * *International orders, except      Canada
> *



Sieht aus wie ne etwas schickere GD! Aber der 5" Drop ist sehr interessant!
Preis entspricht  174 (sind ja can. Dollar), das wäre auch noch ok.

Aber da kein Versand.....


----------



## zotty (20. November 2009)

hier mal eine anregung für die zugverlegung funst super bei mir. hatte auch erst eine CB gehabt und war damit nicht so zufrieden, da spiel um die achse und die 7,5cm waren mir zu wenig. was mich aber am meisten störte, das ich keinen flite fahren konnte, da seitliche klemmung nur möglich ist.
der remotehebel von CB ist das beste was es gibt zur zeit, werde ihn noch bei mir nachrüsten.









wenn´s einen noch interessiert. bei HS letzte woche bestellt und es ist schon die 2010.


----------



## zotty (20. November 2009)

noch ein nachtrag dazu. hatte auch eine GD die geht meiner meinung nach auch nicht. einmal musst du sie immer vorher entlasten bevor das teil runter kriegst und mit der distanzhülse war das auch nicht der renner. richtig fest habe ich die stütze damit auch nicht bekommen, nach 5 monaten dann untermass das wars.
zu der stütze aus kanada finde ich von der technik super, weil simpel aufgebaut. aber für den bereich freeride und downhill bedenklich da jochklemmung.


----------



## ibislover (20. November 2009)

IschBins schrieb:


> mag ja sein das die garvity ganz gut ist, aber bei nem 34,9 sattelrohr und die stütze in 27,x siehts das schon ziemlich bescheiden aus, noch dazu ist das ganze sicherlich instabiler als eine mit 30iger durchmesser.  Vom preis ganz zu schweigen!
> Und das das abzocke ist steht ausser diskussion, das ding kann nicht so schwer anständig zu entwickeln sein! Und nochmal zum preis - wieso schmeißt den ks die dinger weg und liefert gleich neue aus? Weil die in der herstellung so teuer sind?


oh man, du wirst sicher nie eine passende stütze finden... aber vermutlich brauchst du auch gar keine.


----------



## fritschki (20. November 2009)

> aber für den bereich freeride und downhill bedenklich da jochklemmung.


Klemmung ist doch gleich wie bei der GD.

Das mit dem Entlasten soll ja bei der Turbo nicht mehr so sein, laut Website.

Wie ist das mit der Passgenauigkeit, hat sich bei dir die Hülse geweitet oder der Schaft der Stütze sich verformt? 

@redstone
Du bas jo zefridden mat denger. Huet de Schütz dei op Lager? Wat freet en dovir?


----------



## Deleted 7157 (20. November 2009)

He, man sollte seinen A.... beim biken schon bewegen. Das entlastender der Stütze ist wirklich kein Problem. Fahre seit ca. 2 Jahren die GD ohne Probleme (und ohne Pflege).


----------



## fritschki (20. November 2009)

Gut, also kein Problem bei der GD.

Kann mal einer das untere Teil, das in den Rahmen kommt, messen. Wie lang ist das bei der 350 mm GD? Max- und minimalLänge wär auch gut. 

Das wäre nett. 



> mit der distanzhülse war das auch nicht der renner. richtig fest habe ich die stütze damit auch nicht bekommen


Wie ist das jetzt mit der Klemmung und den Shims, rutscht die Stütze da nicht mal in den Rahmen oder verdreht sich? 

Beim Rahmendesign des MiniDh wäre ein durchrutschen der Stütze nach unten SEHR schlecht (Kollisionsgefahr>Dämpfer!).


----------



## zotty (21. November 2009)

ups hatte ich wohl vergessen und du hast recht die GP hatte auch jochklemmung. bin aber auch kein freerider oder downhill biker.
mit dem verrutschen das habe ich aber nicht vergessen ). der grund war die aluhülse die abrieb hatte nicht die stütze. ok dazu kann die GD nicht,  aber ich fand es ärgerlich das man keinen passenden durchmesser für damals 31,6 bekam.


----------



## meandmyGT (21. November 2009)

fritschki schrieb:


> Kann mal einer das untere Teil, das in den Rahmen kommt, messen. Wie lang ist das bei der 350 mm GD? Max- und minimalLänge wär auch gut.
> 
> Das wäre nett.
> 
> ...



Sodele, ich habe meine GD gerade mal ausgemessen:
Der gesamte untere Teil ist 26cm lang, dabei kann die Stütze maximal 20,7cm abgesenkt werden (dann kommt die Hebelmechanik).
Die minimale Einstecktiefe sind 8,8cm.

Die absolute Minimallänge (Stütze maximal eingesteckt und Sattel abgesenkt): 7,5cm
Also mit den Shims hatte ich noch nie ein Problem (27,2- 30,9mm), da rutscht nichts (Cane Creek- Einsteckhülse).


----------



## GS-Fahrer (21. November 2009)

meandmyGT schrieb:


> Der gesamte untere Teil ist 26cm lang, dabei kann die Stütze maximal 20,7cm abgesenkt werden (dann kommt die Hebelmechanik).



Wenn man direkt bei GD kauft bekommt man auch andere Längen - nur so zur Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritschki (21. November 2009)

Hey, danke für's nachmessen! 26 cm ist zu lang für meinen Rahmen. Ich gehe davon aus du hast die 350 mm Version. Die kürzeste GD mit 3 zoll drop ist 275mm lang... das könnte hinhauen.


----------



## meandmyGT (21. November 2009)

fritschki schrieb:


> Hey, danke für's nachmessen! 26 cm ist zu lang für meinen Rahmen. Ich gehe davon aus du hast die 350 mm Version. Die kürzeste GD mit 3 zoll drop ist 275mm lang... das könnte hinhauen.



Hallo!
Ja, ist eine 350mm Stütze.
Weshalb sind 26 cm "zu lang"?
Hier noch mal ein Bild dazu:


----------



## fritschki (21. November 2009)

Naja, mein Rahmen lässt nur eine "Einstecktiefe" von 11 cm zu, da hat man nicht allzu viel Spielraum.
350 mm ist zu lang. 325 (max) oder 300 (min) müsste passen. Leider kann man dann nicht die 4" Version haben.


----------



## Merlin2033 (26. November 2009)

Hat jemand schon info's zur neuen I-900r??? 

Also gibts bei der immer noch riefen? und wie ist der Remotehebel? Sieht futuristisch aus.

Ansonsten gibt von der 900 zur 950 ja nur das gewicht und die Sattelklemmung welche ändert oder? Auf diese 50gramm ersparniss kann ich verzichten und die Sattelklemmung der 900er sollte ja auch halten oder spricht da sonst noch was dafür auf die 950er zu warten?


----------



## HolgerK (26. November 2009)

Ich habe soeben als Liefertermin für meine Austauschstütze Mitte Dezember genannt bekommen...


----------



## dreamdeep (26. November 2009)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon info's zur neuen I-900r???
> Also gibts bei der immer noch riefen? und wie ist der Remotehebel? Sieht futuristisch aus.



Die neue 2010er Version funktioniert bei mir völlig problemlos und ohne Riefen. Von mir mittlerweile eine klare Kaufempfehlung. Ich bin echt froh nach über einem Jahr nun was funktionierendes zu haben, nachdem ich schon 2 der Vorgänger Modelle "verschlissen" habe.  Der Remotehebel ist gleich geblieben.


----------



## Merlin2033 (26. November 2009)

Also hast du nicht den Remotehebel welcher auf dem Bild abgebildet ist?


----------



## dreamdeep (26. November 2009)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Also hast du nicht den Remotehebel welcher auf dem Bild abgebildet ist?



Nein, das ist der Hebel der i950. Sobald dieser verfügbar ist, werde ich ihn nachrüsten. Der i900 Remotehebel funktioniert zwar und ist mit 22g sehr leicht, ist aber nicht das gelbe von Ei, da beim betätigen der Zug über eine Alu Kante gezogen wird und langsam aber sicher dort eine schöne vertiefung sägt.


----------



## Merlin2033 (26. November 2009)

Das ist die 900er! aber aus amerika! i glaub i wer die da mal ordern, ha jemand der mir die mitbringen könnte, und zu diesem Kurs ein versuch wert finde ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (26. November 2009)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Das ist die 900er! aber aus amerika!


Ja, ist sie, aber der Remotehebel ist sonst nur bei der i950 abgebildet und so auch imho in Deutschland noch nicht erhältlich.



> i glaub i wer die da mal ordern, ha jemand der mir die mitbringen könnte, und zu diesem Kurs ein versuch wert finde ich!


Wenn Du Dir ganz sicher bist, dass es die 2010er Version ist, ja. Ansonsten hast Du vermutlich nicht lange Freude dran, da die alte Version mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit irgendeinen der bekannten Defekte bekommen wird und du im Garantiefall ein Problem hast.


----------



## Murph (26. November 2009)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Das ist die 900er! aber aus amerika! i glaub i wer die da mal ordern, ha jemand der mir die mitbringen könnte, und zu diesem Kurs ein versuch wert finde ich!



Wenn schon dann lass dir doch eine Black Mamba mitbringen!


----------



## tommybgoode (26. November 2009)

Hi,

wollte nur kurz die positiven Erfahrungen mit der 900er bestätigen.
Habe sie allerdings auch erst seit einigen Wochen. Möchte sie aber
schon jetzt nicht mehr missen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Merlin2033 (27. November 2009)

Aber wenn da schon der neue hebel dran ist, der hier noch gar nicht verfügbar ist, gehe ich davon aus dass es schon die 2010 er version ist. Oder meint ihr dass die bei der 09er version einfach die Hebel gewechselt haben und den rest nicht??? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## dreamdeep (27. November 2009)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Aber wenn da schon der neue hebel dran ist


Ist er sicher dran? Das oben ist ja nur ein Produktbild von KS und nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig über das was man tatsächlich bekommt.


----------



## Merlin2033 (27. November 2009)

Es ist ein Produktbild, aber ich habe in US-Foren auch scho bilder von bikern gesehen welche die 900er mit dem neuen hebel verbaut haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin2033 (30. November 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mal in usa angefragt ob sie schon die neue version versenden.

Hab aber gleichzeitig gesehen, dass in England die i950r schon zu haben ist für £200.-- und ab frühling soll es möglich sein, den Sattellift in verschiedenen farben zu kaufen.

Weiss jemand ab wann die 950 bei und erhältlich sein soll?

Ausser dem Riefenproblem hat die KS ja eigentlich keine probleme gemacht oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (30. November 2009)

Die i950 ist nun lieferbar:
http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...0_Sattelstuetze_31-6_-_390_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Ausserdem hat die i900 nun auch hier den neuen Remote-Hebel bekommen:
http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...e_Sattelstuetze_30-9_-_385_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Nehme meine Aussage von oben, dass es sich um den Hebel der i950 handelt, wieder zurück


----------



## meandmyGT (30. November 2009)

Sieht sehr schmuck aus, die Neue!
Da könnte man ja fast schwach werden.

Weshalb ist die 950 eigentlich so viel teurer (knapp 50%)?
Stimmen die Gewichte? 530g für die i900 und 465g für die i950?
Das ist aber ohne Lenkerhebel und Zug, oder?

Woher kommt das Mindergewicht der i950? Bringt der etwas kleinere Kopf (dafür mit 2 Stahlschrauben) so viel?

Naja, derweil bin ich mit einer GD und einer Joplin R ganz zufrieden!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2009)

465g wären mal ne Ansage wenns denn stimmt....und sie funktioniert

G.


----------



## Merlin2033 (1. Dezember 2009)

Gewichte sind soviel ich weiss ohne hebel! 
Und die gewichtsersparniss soll davon kommen, dass bei der 950er innen alles cnc gefräst sein soll was anscheinen bei der 900er noch nicht der fall war!

Die 950er ist bis jetzt einfach ohne hebel erhältlich, da dieser wohl erst im frühling 2010 kommt. soll aber mit remotekit upgegradet werden können.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2009)

Die alte wog 520g.......da haben sie ja gut was gefunden

G.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Gewichtsangabe von KS war auch bei der i900 nicht richtig. Bleibt abzuwarten ob die 465g wirklich stimmen.


----------



## wartool (1. Dezember 2009)

habe miene 950 vorhin bestellt.. ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Reese23 (2. Dezember 2009)

Tach zusammen...

heute morgen war der Weihnachtsmann in Gelb/Rot da.


----------



## biker-wug (2. Dezember 2009)

Seh ich das richtig, die ist schon für Remote vorbereitet?

Da könnt ich schier mal noch schwach werden, da sie keinen Versatz nach hinten hat!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (2. Dezember 2009)

Jopp, du kannst wenn willst für glaube 39  den Remote-Satz nachrüsten.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2009)

Schönschön........uuuuuuuuunnnnd was ist nun das wahre Gewicht

G.


----------



## franzam (2. Dezember 2009)

530g


----------



## gewitterBiker (2. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die alte wog 520g.......da haben sie ja gut was gefunden
> 
> G.





franzam schrieb:


> 530g



Hehehehe.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> 530g



Werwaswomaschine....sag bloß du hast dir eine KS gegönnt
12cm sind doch besser wie 7,5

G.


----------



## Yossarian (2. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 12cm sind doch besser wie 7,5
> G.



Besser ja, aber großen Eindruck macht ihr mit der Bestückung bei den Mädels nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2009)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Besser ja, aber großen Eindruck macht ihr mit der Bestückung bei den Mädels nicht.



Tia deshalb hab ich ja ne Rase....die hat über 20cm

G.


----------



## franzam (2. Dezember 2009)

Nur Jörg weiß, wie man Frauen glücklich machen kann


----------



## burn (3. Dezember 2009)

CRC hat die Joplin3 gerade fuer knapp 110â¬ im Angebot. Ich bin wirklich stark am ueberlegen ob ich der Stuetze mal eine Chance gebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (3. Dezember 2009)

burn schrieb:


> CRC hat die Joplin3 gerade fuer knapp 110 im Angebot. Ich bin wirklich stark am ueberlegen ob ich der Stuetze mal eine Chance gebe



Finger weg.


----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2009)

Fahre die Maverick Speedball derzeit an 3 Bikes. (Genius, Remedy und Speci Enduro).Bisher ohne Probs

HÃ¤tte noch 2 nagelneue und ovp mit Remote fÃ¼r 130â¬ incl Porto im Angebot!
Meiner Freundin ihre BikeRahmen sind zu groÃ, bzw. passen sie nicht weit genug ins Sattelrohr


----------



## biker-wug (3. Dezember 2009)

Würde ich so net sagen, war mit meiner Maverick (Baugleich) damals ganz zufrieden, bin nur auf die KS umgestiegen, wegen dem größerem Verstellweg!!


----------



## gewitterBiker (3. Dezember 2009)

Sooo, meine I900R ist heute auch gekommen.

Wurde ja schon viel geschrieben, aber schaden kanns ja nicht, wenn ich auch meinen Senf abgege: 
Erster Eindruck: ganz Ok. Verpackung, Verarbeitung und Aufmachung hauen einen nicht von den Socken, sind aber wohl dem Preis angemessen.

Dann schnell montiert und der Schock: Mindest-Einstecktiefe ist gut zwei mal so tief wie bei meiner alten Sattelstütze. Um normal sitzen zu können kann ich die minimale Einstecktiefe nicht halten. Mir fehlen gut zwei cm. Naja, was soll man dazu sagen: besser vorher lesen und messen! Egal. Ich riskiere das und werde die Stütze trotzdem fahren.

Der Verstellhebel ist nicht gerade das was man sich unter großer Ingenieurskunst vorstellt. Klapprig, wackelig und große Kräfte sind nötig um die Stütze bewegen zu können. Er erfüllt seinen Zweck - aber mehr auch nicht. Wenn der neue Hebel einzeln erhältlich sein sollte, dann wird dieser sofort nachgekauft.

Beim Fahren stellt sich dann das erste mal Freude ein: hoch, runter, hoch runter, hehehehehe. Der erste Mini-Trail macht gleich nochmal soviel Spass. 
Leider hakt die Stütze immer wieder, wenn man sie nur halb runter lässt, dann ne Weile fährt und dann wieder hoch lassen möchte. Ich muss oft nochmal den Sattel kurz belasten, damit sie hoch kommt. Hoffe, ein wenig Brunox Deo und die Zeit wird das Verhalten bessern.

Insgesamt am ersten Tag: ganz cool das Teil. Ich freu mich aufs Wochenende und die ersten wirklichen Aufs und steilen Abs!


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Dezember 2009)

Mit Brunox Deo wäre ich vorsichtig. Das "spült" das Fett raus und ob es die Dichtungen vertragen ist auch nicht sicher.

Was den Hebel angeht, durch die Fehlkonstruktion (Umlenkung) wird schon nach wenigen Tagen/Wochen durch den Zug eine tiefe Riefe im Alu sein. Dann mal probieren den auf Garantie gegen den neuen Hebel zu tauschen.


----------



## decolocsta (3. Dezember 2009)

da kommt nix drauf, kein Brunox nix, fahren und gut, mensch, was die Leut immer mit ihrem kack Brunox haben, da kann man nur mit den  rollen....


@dreamdeep

Wort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (3. Dezember 2009)

Geht das, hat da schon mal wer nachgefragt, mit dem Umtausch auf den neuen Hebel??


----------



## Merlin2033 (4. Dezember 2009)

Also auf dem Foto sieht die i950 so aus als wäre der halter für das Remote da. Der soll ja ab nächsten Jahres zu kaufen sein, um dann die i950-R draus zu machen.

Bin mal gespannt obs bei den ganz neuen Versionen jetzt wirklich kein Riefenproblem mehr gibt.

Hat da jemand schon erfahrungen damit gemacht? wäre auch bei der neuen i900 interessant.


----------



## damage0099 (4. Dezember 2009)

zum Thema "schmieren/fetten":

ich fahre die K850-Billigst-Variante (mit Remote-Gebastel).
Wöchentlich sprühe ich Silikonspray oben ran und schmiere das einsenkende 6kt-Rohr mit Silikonfett leicht ein. Das ganze mit nem Stück Fahrradschlauch geschützt.
Bisher keine Riefe, keine Verschleißerscheinungen, Funktion top, seit dem 1. Tag an.
Stütze wird bei jeder Ausfahrt mehrmals abgesenkt (Hometrail zur Arbeit + zurück).

Ob's auch ohne Schmierung geht...k.A. Aber schaden kann dies nicht. Sollte nur vor Verschmutzung geschützt sein, da sonst der ganze Dreck am Fett kleben bleibt.


----------



## Ge!st (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe meine 2010er-Verison der I900 seit 23.09 im Einsatz, habe das Teil viel genutzt und kein bisschen geschont, nicht groß gepflegt, kein Schutz drum, nix dergleichen. Die I900 funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag, keine Riefen, nichts. Also ich bin bisher voll und ganz zufrieden mit der neuen Version


----------



## Merlin2033 (7. Dezember 2009)

Wo gibts eigentlich das manual zur 900er online? weil ich sollte das mit der mindest einstecktiefe noch wissen, damits auch sicherlich passt! nicht dass ich was für die Katz kaufe!


----------



## xalex (7. Dezember 2009)

@damage 0099: kannst du mal ein photo von deinem remote- gebastel einstellen? thx


----------



## damage0099 (7. Dezember 2009)

xalex schrieb:


> @damage 0099: kannst du mal ein photo von deinem remote- gebastel einstellen? thx



hier wurde vor kurzem eine Bastellösung gepostet, meine ist fast gleich.
Als Hebel hab ich nen RS-Poploc-Hebel.
Kann aber heut abend ein Pic hochladen, kein Problem.


----------



## 44.0 (7. Dezember 2009)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Wo gibts eigentlich das manual zur 900er online? weil ich sollte das mit der mindest einstecktiefe noch wissen, damits auch sicherlich passt! nicht dass ich was für die Katz kaufe!



Hier
Allerdings steht da nichts über Einstecktiefe o.ä.
Meine Erfahrung mit der i900 (31,6/400): 12 cm Mindesteinstecktiefe (2 cm als bei meiner Ritchey 31,6/400) und effektiv nur 390 oder 395mm Gesamtlänge. Das heißt, wurde durch die fehlenden 3cm recht knapp.
Genau nachmessen könnte ich es erst morgen abend, sofern sich kein anderer findet.


----------



## damage0099 (8. Dezember 2009)

xalex schrieb:


> @damage 0099: kannst du mal ein photo von deinem remote- gebastel einstellen? thx



sind in meinem Album, ich hoffe, du kannst was erkennen.


----------



## 44.0 (8. Dezember 2009)

44.0 schrieb:


> Hier
> Allerdings steht da nichts über Einstecktiefe o.ä.
> Meine Erfahrung mit der i900 (31,6/400): 12 cm Mindesteinstecktiefe (2 cm als bei meiner Ritchey 31,6/400) und effektiv nur 390 oder 395mm Gesamtlänge. Das heißt, wurde durch die fehlenden 3cm recht knapp.
> Genau nachmessen könnte ich es erst morgen abend, sofern sich kein anderer findet.


Bilder:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/526626





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/526630


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (10. Dezember 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> sind in meinem Album, ich hoffe, du kannst was erkennen.



welches Album???

Bei Dir sind keinerlei Bilder hinterlegt ;-(


----------



## damage0099 (10. Dezember 2009)

ups, sry, hab sie schon wieder rausgenommen.
Stelle sie heut abend, wenn ich Feierabend habe, wieder rein


----------



## CrossX (10. Dezember 2009)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon die neue KS von 2010 im Einsatz? Laut Gocycle wurde ja die Führung und Dichtung verbessert. Ist das Riefenproblem dabei endlich im Griff oder muss ich da trotzdem mit rechnen?

Meine (2009er Modell) hat jetzt zum zweiten Mal den Geist aufgegeben. Klemmung krumm und Riefen drauf. Werd die in den kommenden Tagen zurückschicken. Hoffentlich lässt sich Gocycle nicht wieder so viel Zeit mit der Reklamation.


----------



## damage0099 (11. Dezember 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> welches Album???
> 
> Bei Dir sind keinerlei Bilder hinterlegt ;-(



aber jetzt


----------



## Merlin2033 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mal bei Gocycle bestellt, jetzt heisst es warten. Es soll laut mail aber die neue 2010er sein und das riefenproblem soll nicht mehr auftreten und der neue remotehebel soll auch besser zu bedienen sein. ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Jurek (11. Dezember 2009)

Eine frage: (Lese den Thread fast von anfang an mit, aber diese frage ist nie richtig erlÃ¤utert worden)
Was ist genau der unterschied zwischen den 2010er modellen
KS i900r   vs.     KS i950r
Nur der Ã¼berarbeitete Sattelklemmkopf und die Stahlflexleitung ???
Da es mich wundert warum die KS 950r so viel (ca. 50â¬) teurer ist

MFG


----------



## Merlin2033 (11. Dezember 2009)

Meines wissen ist die Stahlflexleitung auch beim 2010er model der 900er dabei. Die 950er hat neu aber einen anderen Sattelklemmkopf mit 2 schrauben anstelle einer wie bei der 900er. und Ausserdem soll das innenleben leichter sein, da alles cnc gefräst sein soll! ob das einem den Mehrpreis wert ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ich habe die 900er genommen, da es mir nicht auf ein paar gramm ankommt! da kann man noch an ganz anderen orten sparen falls nötig!


----------



## bastelfreak (11. Dezember 2009)

Ja, der einzige Unterschied ist die aufwändigere Sattelklemmung der i950. Dafür hast du kein offset und bist mit 2 Schrauben gesichert. Ansonsten sind die absolut identisch.


----------



## Jurek (11. Dezember 2009)

vielen dank fÃ¼r die info.

dann werd ich mal die 900er auf den wunschzettel schreiben ^^
ne spaÃ,
die 900 lohnt sich dann auch fÃ¼r mich mehr, da ich nicht so schwer (ca.71kg) bin
und die 50 gr. unterschied mir keine 60â¬ wert sind.

wie ist es aber mit der ausfahrgeschwindigkeit.
Ist die schneller als bei der ,,alten" i900 und fÃ¤hrt sie direkt ganz aus, oder in z.b. drei
kleinen schritten?
Das seitenspiel ist doch vollstÃ¤ndig beseitigt, oder ?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (12. Dezember 2009)

SPORTS NUT hat jetzt den Vertrieb für Blacx übernommen...

http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/


----------



## Dorn76 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ja Cool ! Mein Bike-Dealer hat Sports-Nut.... Da gibts sicher nen guten
Kurs...
Danke für die Info !!!


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (13. Dezember 2009)




----------



## bastl-axel (14. Dezember 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> echte männer haben den sattel sowieso ganz unten und fahren immer im stehen.


Warum baust du dann den Sattel nicht komplett ab? Sattel, Sattelstange, Spanner. Alles gespart. Oder bist du dioch kein echter Mann und du kennst nur einen?


----------



## M!tch (14. Dezember 2009)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Warum baust du dann den Sattel nicht komplett ab? Sattel, Sattelstange, Spanner. Alles gespart. Oder bist du dioch kein echter Mann und du kennst nur einen?



einen über 3 jahre alten beitrag zitiert und dann noch die ironiedetektoren abgeschalten.


----------



## HolgerK (14. Dezember 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> ... Hoffentlich lässt sich Gocycle nicht wieder so viel Zeit mit der Reklamation.



Bin auch guter Hoffnung, dass meine diese Woche noch kommt, derzeit sind es sieben Wochen ohne Stütze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (14. Dezember 2009)

M!tch schrieb:


> einen über 3 jahre alten beitrag zitiert und dann noch die ironiedetektoren abgeschalten.



Ist das eigentlich neuer Rekord?

Ich fahre jetzt dann 6 Wochen ohne Macken mit der Joplin, das ist auch ein kleiner Rekord.


----------



## CrossX (14. Dezember 2009)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Bin auch guter Hoffnung, dass meine diese Woche noch kommt, derzeit sind es sieben Wochen ohne Stütze!



7 Wochen? Sauladen. Ich dachte die hätten sich zwischenzeitlich mal gebessert. Jetzt bin ich doch wieder am überlegen. Was haben sie dir denn gesagt, warum es so lange dauert? Bekommst du schon die neue Version?


----------



## HolgerK (14. Dezember 2009)

Lieferprobleme vom Importeur 

Soll die neue Version sein.


----------



## bastl-axel (14. Dezember 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> echte männer haben den sattel sowieso ganz unten und fahren immer im stehen.


 
Warum baust du dann den Sattel nicht komplett ab? Sattel, Sattelstange, Spanner. Alles gespart. Oder bist du dioch kein echter Mann und du kennst nur einen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






M!tch schrieb:


> einen über 3 jahre alten beitrag zitiert und dann noch die ironiedetektoren abgeschalten.


Ja dann, sollte ich wohl mal aufwachen. Sorry.


----------



## snorre (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir demnächst auch eine Vario-Stütze zulegen.
Meine Frage an die Kind Shock-Besitzer: Hat die i950 auch schon die Technik von der 2010er i900? Also die Fürungsbuchse aus Metall gegen seitliches Spiel? Ist sonst noch was von 2009 auf 2010 verändert worden?

Vielen Dank und Grüße aus dem Frankenland, Snorre


----------



## Strider (15. Dezember 2009)

Möchte mir die i900 kaufen nur noch nicht sicher ob mit oder ohne Remote.  Gibt es den Remote-Hebel zum nachrüsten, falls ich es vermisse. umgekehrt: kann man die Remote Stütze auch ohne Remote verstellen?


----------



## damage0099 (15. Dezember 2009)

ich würde dir auf jeden Fall gleich zum Remote raten.
War wochenlang ohne Remote unterwegs, geht auch, aber .... naja, teils gefährlich, weil man eben die Hand vom Lenker nehmen muß.
Als ich einmal nur ganz knapp von nem bösen Sturz verschont blieb (ja, ich hätte anhalten können), bastelte ich mir das Remote. Möchte es nicht mehr missen.
Verstellen geht natürlich auch ohne Remote.


----------



## HolgerK (15. Dezember 2009)

Strider schrieb:


> Möchte mir die i900 kaufen nur noch nicht sicher ob mit oder ohne Remote.  Gibt es den Remote-Hebel zum nachrüsten, falls ich es vermisse. umgekehrt: kann man die Remote Stütze auch ohne Remote verstellen?



Geben tut es ihn, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das geht. Anhand der Fotos bei GOCycle zum Beispiel sieht es so aus, dass es nur bei der 950er geht.

Ich würde mir aber auf jeden Fall eine Remoteversion kaufen. Gerade wenn es darauf ankommt, habe ich die Hände gerne am Lenker und du wirst sie bestimmt öfters nutzen als ohne Remote.


----------



## Jurek (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich wiederhole nochmal meine Fragen, die mich im mom. noch 
von einem Kauf der I900 R   abhalten:
wie ist es aber mit der ausfahrgeschwindigkeit.
Ist die schneller als bei der ,,alten" i900 und fährt sie direkt ganz aus, oder in z.b. drei
kleinen schritten?
Das seitenspiel ist doch vollständig beseitigt, oder ?!?!?         

__________________
Rase Black Mamba 30,9mm
Hierhttp://cgi.ebay.de/Rase-Black-Mamba...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item19b88ede27


----------



## gewitterBiker (15. Dezember 2009)

Jurek schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole nochmal meine Fragen, die mich im mom. noch
> von einem Kauf der I900 R   abhalten:
> wie ist es aber mit der ausfahrgeschwindigkeit.
> Ist die schneller als bei der ,,alten" i900 und fährt sie direkt ganz aus, oder in z.b. drei
> ...


Habe keinen Vergleich zur alten, aber: 
Geschwindigkeit ist laut Bedienunsanleitung einstellbar, was ich bisher aber nicht getestet habe. 
Sie fährt direkt aus und ist stufenlos verstellbar.
Ich kann nicht das geringste Seitenspiel feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jurek (15. Dezember 2009)

danke gewitterbiker

__________________
Rase Black Mamba 30,9mm
Hier


----------



## Merlin2033 (16. Dezember 2009)

Lt. heutigem Mail von Gocycle soll der Lieferant die Auslieferung zurückgestellt haben. Diese sollte jedoch noch vor weihnachten ausgeliefert werden, und werden dann durch gocycle direkt weitergeleitet!

Bin mal gespannt obs im 09 noch was wird.


----------



## oolinger (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich lese nun schon seit langem hier mit und auch in anderen Foren. Fand die KS 900R ne gelungene Idee, aber als ich von den ganzen Problemen mit ihr lass war ich ehrlich etwas geschockt. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mir die Blacx Jewel AM angeschaut, da deren kleine Firma hier in Spanien in einem Nachbarort von mir ist. Aber als die soooo kräftig im Preis nach gelegt hatten nach der Eurobike, war das Thema auch durch. 
Nach den positiven Kommentaren zur 2010er Version der KS 900R hab ich mir Montag ein Herz gefasst und bei GoCycle für 159,89 incl. Versand bestellt. Direkt die Überweisung gemacht. Dienstag bekam ich ne Email, die mir mitteilte, das die Stütze raus gegangen ist. Heute war sie dann schon daheim. Werde wohl erst nach dem 28.Dez. dazu kommen Sie zu testen, werde dann aber mal ein paar Kommentare dazu abgeben. Ich hoffe ich werde nicht enttäuscht... ?!
Bis denn


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Dezember 2009)

Wie schon öfters geschrieben, die 2010er Version funktioniert bei mir problemlos und die Bugs der ersten Versionen sind endlich beseitigt.


----------



## oolinger (16. Dezember 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wie schon öfters geschrieben, die 2010er Version funktioniert bei mir problemlos und die Bugs der ersten Versionen sind endlich beseitigt.



Das klingt sehr gut und ich freue mich schon sehr drauf das Erste mal über die Trails und "Trials" zu fahren ohne vorher und hinterher am Sattelspanner zu fummeln... ;-)

Kann man die Stütze direkt so einbauen wie sie gekommen ist, oder sollte man Sie noch nach fetten?


----------



## Merlin2033 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hast du denn die 900-r bestellt? also die mit remote? ich hab nämlich au bei gocycle bestellt, und gestern die antwort erhalten dass es sich nur um tage handeln kann

Das finde ich irgendwie bes.....en von denen. bestellt habe ich nämlich vor mehr als einer woche.


----------



## oolinger (17. Dezember 2009)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Hast du denn die 900-r bestellt? also die mit remote? ich hab nämlich au bei gocycle bestellt, und gestern die antwort erhalten dass es sich nur um tage handeln kann
> 
> Das finde ich irgendwie bes.....en von denen. bestellt habe ich nämlich vor mehr als einer woche.



Hallo,
ja, ich hab die mit Remote bestellt. Wollte mit PayPal zahlen, um sicher zu stellen, das in ein paar Tagen nachdem das Geld per Überweisung angewiesen ist ich nicht in die Situation komme, das keine Stütze mehr auf Lager ist. Somit hab ich angerufen und gesagt, was das denn soll. Da hat man mir gesagt, das die Stuetze im Augenblick ein Angebot ist und dann kein PayPal geht. Somit hab ich direkt überwiesen. Scheint wohl schnell gegangen zu sein mit dem Geld (1Tag) und die Stütze ging raus. Am besten nochmal anrufen. Der Typ, den ich am Telefon hatte war recht nett. Keine Ahnung ob das die Regel ist bei denen oder schlicht weg Glück.
Wenn Deine noch nicht versandt ist, wuerde ich mal nachfragen warum!


----------



## Ransom racer (17. Dezember 2009)

hallo,

habe jetzt auch die 2010er ks i900r montiert. was ich auch feststelle(sie ist ganz neu) das sie in abgesenktem zustand, egal ob ganz unten oder irgendwo dazwischen wen ich das bike am sattel hochhebe die stütze fast immer raufziehen kann. also arretiert sie praktisch nie.


----------



## Jurek (17. Dezember 2009)

das solltest du aber glaub ich nicht so oft machen, 
da die stütze sonst luft zieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. Dezember 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> habe jetzt auch die 2010er ks i900r montiert. was ich auch feststelle(sie ist ganz neu) das sie in abgesenktem zustand, egal ob ganz unten oder irgendwo dazwischen wen ich das bike am sattel hochhebe die stütze fast immer raufziehen kann. also arretiert sie praktisch nie.



Das ist normal und bei jeder Kindshock/Joplin/Maverick so.


----------



## Ransom racer (17. Dezember 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Das ist normal und bei jeder Kindshock/Joplin/Maverick so.



meine alte ks hat arretiert.
meine alte maverick hat's zwar rausgezogen aber auch beim draufsetzen auf die zuvor gefahrene (eingestellte) höhe wider reingedrückt. was bei der maverick normal ist


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. Dezember 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> meine alte ks hat arretiert.
> meine alte maverick hat's zwar rausgezogen aber auch beim draufsetzen auf die zuvor gefahrene (eingestellte) höhe wider reingedrückt. was bei der maverick normal ist



Deine alte KS hat zu 100% nicht arretiert!
Ich habe hier noch 3 KS rumliegen, eine ganz alte und 2 etwas neueren.

Die älteren hatten unten noch so Bohrungen, welche verhindert haben, dass sich beim einfahren der Stütze ein Luftpolster bildet, welches es erschwert die Stütze einzufahren. Die neueren haben diese Bohrungen nichtmehr, sodass ein leichter Überdrück entsteht, welcher dazu beihilft, dass die Stütze sich beim Anheben leicht raufzieht.


----------



## 44.0 (18. Dezember 2009)

Noch mal 'n Happen billiger: aber nur heute!


----------



## gewitterBiker (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi, hat von euch jemand den neuen Remotehebel der KS I900-R schonmal irgendwo einzeln zu kaufen entdeckt?


----------



## Merlin2033 (18. Dezember 2009)

@oolinger

hast du denn die 30.9 bestellt? die soll ja ab lager sein, ich brauche jedoch die 31.6 und da heisst es 1-2 tage lieferzeit! Mal sehen wenn ich heute dazu komme werde ich mal anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oolinger (18. Dezember 2009)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> @oolinger
> 
> hast du denn die 30.9 bestellt? die soll ja ab lager sein, ich brauche jedoch die 31.6 und da heisst es 1-2 tage lieferzeit! Mal sehen wenn ich heute dazu komme werde ich mal anrufen.



Ja, ich hab die 30.9mm bestellt. Stimmt, das wäre sicher noch gut gewesen zu erwähnen, bevor ich Dich verwirre ;-) 
Viel Glück, das Deine 31.6er dann bald kommt!


----------



## Ransom racer (18. Dezember 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Deine alte KS hat zu 100% nicht arretiert!
> Ich habe hier noch 3 KS rumliegen, eine ganz alte und 2 etwas neueren.
> 
> Die älteren hatten unten noch so Bohrungen, welche verhindert haben, dass sich beim einfahren der Stütze ein Luftpolster bildet, welches es erschwert die Stütze einzufahren. Die neueren haben diese Bohrungen nichtmehr, sodass ein leichter Überdrück entsteht, welcher dazu beihilft, dass die Stütze sich beim Anheben leicht raufzieht.





ok, hatte meine alte ks auch nur einen tag, dan war sie voller riefen.
was ist mit spiel? meine neue hat etwas spiel auf alle seiten, wie ist das zu beheben? vielen dank.


----------



## trailblitz (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
kann man bei der i950 Hebelversion den Remote Lenkerhebel nachrüsten?
Danke


----------



## Alamo (20. Dezember 2009)

Also meine KS i900R fährt sich seit heute (kleine Tour bei -12°) aus dem eingefahrenen Zustand immer wieder selbst aus. Ist nichtmal zwei Monate alt das gute Stück - mal gucken, was der Vertrieb dazu sagt.


----------



## Jurek (20. Dezember 2009)

@alamo: hast du das 2009er oder 2010er modell ?!?!?


----------



## Alamo (20. Dezember 2009)

Oh, hab ich vergessen - ist das überholte 2010er Modell!


----------



## tourenschnecke (21. Dezember 2009)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann man bei der i950 Hebelversion den Remote Lenkerhebel nachrüsten?
> Danke


Hallo,
sollte gehen, die Sattelstütze hat die Halterung für den Bowdenzug.
Der Hebel muß getauscht werden, gegen eine Version, die nach hinten gerichtet ist und eine Befestigung für den Zug hat.
Tschüß Klaus


----------



## CrossX (21. Dezember 2009)

Kann man eigentlich auch irgendwie die Remoteversion auf Hebel umrüsten? Hab bei den winterlichen Temperaturen das Problem, dass sich der Hebel nicht mehr ziehen lässt. Hab schon fast den Zug durchgerissen. 
Hat wahrscheinlich was damit zu tun, dass ich den originalen Zug gegen nen Schaltzug gewechselt habe, weil der andere zu kurz war. 
Aber wie gesagt. Im Moment ist die Stütze nicht zu gebrauchen, weils zu kalt ist.

Hat das Problem noch jemand oder gibts da Unterschiede in der Qualität der Züge? Sonst würd ich im Winter halt auf Hebel umsteigen.


----------



## Merlin2033 (21. Dezember 2009)

Also Gocycle scheint jetzt eine ladung 900-r bekommen zu haben in 31.6mm! Meine ist nämlich heute raus. hoffe dass sie es noch unter den Weihnachtsbaum schafft!


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Dezember 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hat das Problem noch jemand oder gibts da Unterschiede in der Qualität der Züge?


Sind die Züge gefettet? Eventuell wird bei den Temperaturen das Fett zu fest. Alternativ mal mit dünnflüssigem Öl versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (21. Dezember 2009)

Also meine hat heute bei Minusgraden und Schnee einwandfrei funktioniert!!
Problemlos!!


----------



## HolgerK (21. Dezember 2009)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Also Gocycle scheint jetzt eine ladung 900-r bekommen zu haben in 31.6mm! Meine ist nämlich heute raus. hoffe dass sie es noch unter den Weihnachtsbaum schafft!



Meine auch, bin gespannt.


----------



## Ransom racer (21. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal 2 Bilder von meiner i900r (mod.2010)


----------



## kickmaster (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mittlerweile gibt es die i900 ja schon unter 100 Euro. Wird sich zwar wohl um die 2009er Version handeln. Im Falle eines - fast schon zu erwartenden - Defekts sollte man im Austausch aber auf alle Fälle ein 2010er Modell bekommen. Wäre doch ein super Deal.

Oder wie seht ihr das?

Gruß, kickmaster


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Dezember 2009)

kickmaster schrieb:


> mittlerweile gibt es die i900 ja schon unter 100 Euro. Wird sich zwar wohl um die 2009er Version handeln. Im Falle eines - fast schon zu erwartenden - Defekts sollte man im Austausch aber auf alle Fälle ein 2010er Modell bekommen. Wäre doch ein super Deal.


Wenn es Dir nichts ausmacht zwischendurch einige Wochen/Monate auf die Stütze zu warten, wenn sie beim Importeuer auf die neue Version umgebaut bzw repariert wird, könnte man das als guten Deal bezeichnen. Ich für meinen Teil würde 30 mehr in die Hand nehmen und gleich die 2010er Version kaufen


----------



## decolocsta (21. Dezember 2009)

wo gibts die für des geld?


----------



## kickmaster (21. Dezember 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wo gibts die für des geld?



Hier hab ich sie grade gekauft:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kind-Shock-Kobra-KS-i900-Sattelstuetze-I-900-31-6-400mm_W0QQitemZ290383023732QQcategoryZ77607QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3907.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BIEW%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D41%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D54

Der Verkäufer behauptet, er hätte die erst vor 8 Wochen reinbekommen. Könnten also sogar schon die neuen sein. Mal sehen...


----------



## coffeeracer (21. Dezember 2009)

In der Beschreibung steht:
Modell 2009

ich denke für den Preis ist das die Alte.


----------



## kickmaster (21. Dezember 2009)

coffeeracer schrieb:


> ich denke für den Preis ist das die Alte.



Das denke ich auch, aber das nehme ich in Kauf. Für den Preis...da fahr ich sie 2 Mal, dann ist hat sie eh wieder Riefen, dann wird sie getauscht und pünktlich zum Saisonbeginn ist das neue Modell da...so mein Plan ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (21. Dezember 2009)

ich fahr schon seit Monaten mit Riefen rum, hab mit dran gewöhnt, und ist ja auch nur kosmetisch, würd sie mir für 99 Euro holen und einfach auf die Riefen pfeiffen


----------



## gewitterBiker (23. Dezember 2009)

Mein Kabel ist zu kurz 

Brauche ich ein: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=11700;pid=167;group=133;menuid1=4

oder ein: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=11703;pid=167;group=133;menuid1=4

?


----------



## meandmyGT (23. Dezember 2009)

Braucht man(n) da nicht die kleinen blauen Pillen?

Normalerweise sind das Schaltzüge, also der 2. Link!


----------



## CrossX (23. Dezember 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ich fahr schon seit Monaten mit Riefen rum, hab mit dran gewöhnt, und ist ja auch nur kosmetisch, würd sie mir für 99 Euro holen und einfach auf die Riefen pfeiffen



Dann haste noch Glück gehabt. Bei meiner ersten waren auch Riefen drin, und das hat die Funktion dahingehend beeinträchtigt, dass die Stütze nur noch ruckelnd rausgefahren ist. 
Bei meiner jetzigen sind die Riefen auch da, aber bis jetzt läuft sie noch.


----------



## Barney_1 (26. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten zusammen,
ich hatte auch schon die "alte" Version der Kind Shock Stütze bei der nach zwei Ausfahrten schon Riefen drinn waren. Da war als Führung ja ein Nadellager verbaut. Wie ist das denn jetzt bei der 2010 er Version ? hat da mal jemand reingeschaut? Wenn da wieder so ein Nadellager drinn ist hab ich wenig Hoffnung das da keine Riefen entstehen. Idealerweise sollte da besser ein Gleitlager drinn sein. 
Wäre schön wenn da mal einer reinschauen könnte,müsste mann eigentlich schon sehen können wenn mann die rote Verschlussschraube abdreht und von oben reinschaut.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## decolocsta (26. Dezember 2009)

das hat doch nix mit den Nadellager zutun, sondern mit den Tolleranzen!!!

Hab ne ganz alte KS ganz ganz ganz alte, die erste Serie, eine der ersten die ausgeliefert wurden, die wurde einige Tausend Kilometer bewegt, bei jedem Wetter von einem 100 Kilo Mann (mein Kollege pHONe^detector) jetzt hab ich die übernommen und fahr sie weiter, da ist nicht eine Riefe am start, bei den neueren, also mit KS Schriftzug an der Rändelmutter sind die immer sehr schnell gekommen.

Also hatte KS schon eine problemlose Serie, haben warsch. mit der Zeit noch kosten sparen wollen oder k.a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (26. Dezember 2009)

Mag sein das es auch mit Toleranzen zu tun hat aber trotzdem ist ein Nadellager bestimmt nicht dafür gedacht eine Bewegung auf und ab zu führen sondern eine Drehung. Belastet mann die Stütze beim Absenken durch sein Körpergewicht etwas zu stark nach hinten, so das die Stütze gegen die oberen Kanten der Nadeln gedrückt wird so graben diese sich ( da sie jawohl härter als das Alurohr sind ) durch die Abwärtsbewegung schön in das Rohr wodurch dann die Riefen entstehen.
Bei einem Gleitlager gibt es keine Scharfen Kannten die sich bei der auf und ab Bewegung in das Rohr arbeiten könnten .
Wäre meiner Meinung nach das einzig richtige.
Wie auch immer, ich möchte hier auch keine richtig oder falsch Diskussion vom Zaun brechen sondern möchte einfach nur für mich meine gestellte Frage beantwortet haben da ich für mich entschieden habe mir diese Stütze nur dann noch einmal zu kaufen wenn die Führung SINNVOLL überarbeitet bzw. verbessert worden ist und das möchte ich eben herausfinden.also, kann mir bitte jemand sagen was da für ein Lager drinn ist ?
Barney_1


----------



## Ransom racer (26. Dezember 2009)

hallo, 
habe nun meine neue ks (2010) getestet, funktion ist bis jetzt wirklich top. langfristig wirds sichs zeigen ob sie hält, was ich hoffe.
einzig was mir wider aufgefallen ist, (hatte ich schon bei der maverick) das sattelgestell rutscht nach hinten wärend der fahrt. also so 1.5mm nach 2 1/2 stunden fahrt.
habt ihr das auch beobachtet?
ich habe jetzt mal die schraube zugeknallt so fest es ging.



@barney man sieht nicht so ohne weiteres unter den ring da dieser fest in der stütze sitzt.da ddie stütze neu werde ich ihn au nicht probieren zu lösen.

mfg


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Dezember 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe nun meine neue ks (2010) getestet, funktion ist bis jetzt wirklich top. langfristig wirds sichs zeigen ob sie hält, was ich hoffe.
> einzig was mir wider aufgefallen ist, (hatte ich schon bei der maverick) das sattelgestell rutscht nach hinten wärend der fahrt. also so 1.5mm nach 2 1/2 stunden fahrt.
> habt ihr das auch beobachtet?
> ...



An einer 900 oder der 950er?


----------



## Ransom racer (26. Dezember 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> An einer 900 oder der 950er?



i900


----------



## martinjenni (26. Dezember 2009)

Bei diesem sogenannten Nadellager handelt es sich um einen doppelt sperrenden Nadelfreilauf. Ein gewöhnlicher Freilauf erlaubt die Drehung nur in eine Richtung. Dieses sogenannte Nadellager hat keine Führungsfunktion beim aus und einfahren sondern verhindert das Verdrehen des Gleitrohrs. Dieser Freilauf ist daher bei den alten als auch neuen Modellen notwendig. Durch die anscheinend schlechte und ungenaue Führung der alten Modelle haben sich die Riefen gebildet. Die neue Führung soll dies besser können, die Zeit wird es zeigen.


----------



## Mountain77 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

hab heute an meiner i900 die ersten Riefen entdeckt...nach nur drei Touren.

Werd die SatelstÃ¼tze reklamieren und hoffen das ich eine von 2010 bekomme(die hoffentlich besser durchdacht ist). Hab noch 150 â¬ hingelegt und dafÃ¼r erwarte ich lÃ¤ngere Haltbarkeit. 
Es Kann/darf einfach nicht sein, dass die Beschichtung bei Verschmutzung oder durch verbaute Lager so schnell und einfach vor die Hunde geht. 
Gerade bei dem Einsatzgebiet fÃ¼r den die StÃ¼tze gedacht ist.


----------



## IschBins (27. Dezember 2009)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> ..., kann mir bitte jemand sagen was da für ein Lager drinn ist ?
> Barney_1


Es sind immer noch die nadellager. Habe meine auseinander genommen weil ich das untere rohr verändern will (am 23.12 bekommen / 2010er modell)
Hier das bild


----------



## Barney_1 (27. Dezember 2009)

@ IschBins

erstmal vielen Dank für das Foto, ich meine mich zu erinnern das das Lager aus der alten Version etwas anders ausgesehen hat, hatte glaube ich mehr  und auch etwas längere Nadeln, genau weiß ich es aber nicht mehr da ich die Stütze nicht mehr habe.
Ich für meinen Teil werde auf jeden Fall erstmal ( bis April ,da bekomme ich mein neues Bike) abwarten was die Zeit und etwas längerer Gebrauch der neuen Stützen so mitbringt. Ich wünsche dir und natürlich auch allen anderen die die neue Stütze haben das die Probleme jetzt nicht mehr auftreten.

@ martinjenni

wie soll so ein Lager denn eine Drehung des Gleitrohres verhindern ? Das musst du mir erstmal genauer erklären.... glaub ich nicht das das geht. Vielmehr wird die Drehung des Gleitrohres im Inneren der Stütze und deren Mechanik verhindert.
Würde das Lager diesen Part übernehmen so müssten im Gleitrohr wohl irgendwelche  Führungsnuten vorhanden sein, ich kann aber keine entdecken.

Gruß,Barney_1


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Dezember 2009)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> ...wie soll so ein Lager denn eine Drehung des Gleitrohres verhindern ? Das musst du mir erstmal genauer erklären.... glaub ich nicht das das geht. Vielmehr wird die Drehung des Gleitrohres im Inneren der Stütze und deren Mechanik verhindert.
> Würde das Lager diesen Part übernehmen so müssten im Gleitrohr wohl irgendwelche  Führungsnuten vorhanden sein, ich kann aber keine entdecken...





martinjenni schrieb:


> Bei diesem sogenannten Nadellager handelt es sich um einen doppelt sperrenden Nadelfreilauf. Ein gewöhnlicher Freilauf erlaubt die Drehung nur in eine Richtung. Dieses sogenannte Nadellager hat keine Führungsfunktion beim aus und einfahren sondern verhindert das Verdrehen des Gleitrohrs. Dieser Freilauf ist daher bei den alten als auch neuen Modellen notwendig. Durch die anscheinend schlechte und ungenaue Führung der alten Modelle haben sich die Riefen gebildet. Die neue Führung soll dies besser können, die Zeit wird es zeigen.



@Barney: Du hast doch schon paar Posts weiter oben eine Antwort bekommen... Warum soll dir der martinjenni nun irgendwelche Grundlagen aus dem Maschinenbau & Co. erklären?

Entweder man kennts und nimmts so hin oder man kennts nicht und informiert sich, man sollte aber immer dran denken die Fresse zu halten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat 

Kennst du die alten Shimano Silent Clutch Freiläufe? Da hat ein halbseitig gesperrtes Nadellager die Arbeit von Sperrklinken verrichtet. Für den Ambitionierten RC-Car Modellbau gibt es statt eines Diffs für Vorder- oder Hinterachse auch so Freiläufe, sowas muss man mal in der Hand halten um es auszuprobieren. In eine Richtung läuft es wie ein normales Nadellager und in die andere Richtung Blockiert es, obwohl die Welle gefettet ist etc...

EDITH sagt: Zieh dir mal den Artikel unter Klemmrollen Freilauf rein, so in der Art nur ohne Federn ist es bei der Stütze geregelt,
die Klemmrollen werden halt auf eine andere Weise vorgespannt... --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freilauf_(Mechanik)


----------



## Barney_1 (27. Dezember 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> ..... man sollte aber immer dran denken die Fresse zu halten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat  .......




Hmmm , habe nie gesagt das ich Ahnung vom Maschienenbau oder ähnlichen habe aber werde doch wohl noch fragen dürfen wenn ich was nicht verstehe und es gerne erklärt bekommen möchte oder ? 
Ich denke dafür ist ein Forum wohl gedacht oder?
Wenn hier nur noch Leute mit super Ahnung posten würden dann ist hier demnächst bestimmt nicht mehr viel los........

Wie auch immer, ich will hier jetzt auch nicht mehr ewig drauf rumreiten, ich habe für mich eine Entscheidung getroffen und den Rest sehen wir später.

Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend 
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wollt meine Frage von vor 3 Seiten nochmal stellen:

Ich möchte mir demnächst auch eine Vario-Stütze zulegen.
Meine Frage an die Kind Shock-Besitzer: Hat die i950 auch schon die Technik von der 2010er i900? Also die Fürungsbuchse aus Metall gegen seitliches Spiel? Ist sonst noch was von 2009 auf 2010 verändert worden?

Vielleicht hat ja diesesmal jemand eine Antwort für mich. Weiterhin würde mich ein Feedback interessieren, ob die bisher ausgelieferten 2010er Modelle noch 1a funtionieren, oder ob es schon wieder Probleme gibt.

Viele Dank, Snorre


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Dezember 2009)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Hmmm , habe nie gesagt das ich Ahnung vom Maschienenbau oder ähnlichen habe aber werde doch wohl noch fragen dürfen wenn ich was nicht verstehe und es gerne erklärt bekommen möchte oder ?
> Ich denke dafür ist ein Forum wohl gedacht oder?
> Wenn hier nur noch Leute mit super Ahnung posten würden dann ist hier demnächst bestimmt nicht mehr viel los........
> 
> ...



Dieser Spruch war auch nicht direkt auf dich bezogen, habe ja geschrieben "man sollte" und nicht "du solltest".
Ausserdem habe ich dir im Satz darunter anhand von 2 Beispielen versucht nahezulegen, dass es sowas tasächlich gibt und dir Anwendungsbeispiele genannt zudem habe ich noch einen Wiki Artikel gepostet, welcher es erklärt...


----------



## joker78 (28. Dezember 2009)

Welche is die Beste Stütze auf dem Markt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (28. Dezember 2009)

RASE Black Mamba:


----------



## Merlin2033 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube es gibt noch keine Sattelstütze welche noch nie Probleme gemacht hat! wie fast alles teile am Bike! Jedes teil ging bei irgendwem schon zu bruch! Also von dem her eine Frage die man nicht beantworten kann. 

Ich hab mich für die KS I-900r entschieden, da bei der 2010er version das Riefenproblem behoben sein soll. und vom Preis her hat's auch gepasst! Und mit den 125mm verstellbereich kann ich gut leben.

Muss glaub ich jeder für sich entscheiden.

Auch wenn die Syntace wirklich mal kommen sollte, wird dann die fragen sein ob man 300 Euro oder mehr für sowas ausgeben möchte! Und wer braucht schon 200mm verstellbereich??? ich auf jedenfall nicht!


----------



## Ransom racer (29. Dezember 2009)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gibt noch keine Sattelstütze welche noch nie Probleme gemacht hat! wie fast alles teile am Bike! Jedes teil ging bei irgendwem schon zu bruch! Also von dem her eine Frage die man nicht beantworten kann.
> 
> Ich hab mich für die KS I-900r entschieden, da bei der 2010er version das Riefenproblem behoben sein soll. und vom Preis her hat's auch gepasst! Und mit den 125mm verstellbereich kann ich gut leben.
> 
> ...



Genau, 

und ob dan die syntace auch wirklich problemfrei ist?????


----------



## criscross (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

hätte da auch noch ne Frage zur KS I 900 Stütze : 

woran erkennt man, ob es eine 2009 oder eine 2010 Stütze ist.

Nicht das mir noch einer ne Alte andreht !


----------



## Chris1983 (29. Dezember 2009)

Die 2010er hat den neuen roten Remote Hebel.


----------



## gewitterBiker (29. Dezember 2009)

Chris1983 schrieb:


> Die 2010er hat den neuen roten Remote Hebel.


Das stimmt nicht. Es gibt auch 2010er-Versionen ohne den neuen Hebel. 



Die 2010er erkennst du vor allem an der weißen Schrift am roten Ring:

neu:







alt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1983 (29. Dezember 2009)

Sorry wenn ich vielleicht doch falsch liege

Bin nur davon ausgegangen weil mir das der Typ von GoCycle am Telefon erzählt hatte. 
Soweit ich weis gabs aber bei der 2009er auch schon den roten Ring mir weißem Schriftzug.


----------



## gewitterBiker (29. Dezember 2009)

Kann sein, dass ab jetzt der neue remote-Hebel Standard ist (was auch ziemlich sinnvoll wäre). 
Am allerwichtigsten ist aber die weiße Schrift, denn bei den Modellen mit weißer Schrift ist bisher nichts von Riefen- oder sonstigen Problemen bekannt. Also auf jeden Fall darauf achten.
Hier im Forum hat man seit dieser neuen Version von der 2010er-Verision gesprochen. Ob das auch die offizielle Bezeichnung ist, weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## CrossX (29. Dezember 2009)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Am allerwichtigsten ist aber die weiße Schrift, denn bei den Modellen mit weißer Schrift ist bisher nichts von Riefen- oder sonstigen Problemen bekannt. Also auf jeden Fall darauf achten.



Ähm, das ist definitiv mal falsch. Ich hab ne 2009er mit weißem Schriftzug auf der Überwurfmutter. Und die hat Riefen ohne Ende, die Sattelklemmung ist so verbogen, dass ich ne neue dranbauen musste und ich hab ziemlich viel seitliches Spiel. Also alle Probleme, die das alte Modell auch schon hatte. 
Ich weiß nicht ob sie beim 2010 Modell was verändert haben außer dem Remotehebel, aber wenn nicht, werden die Probleme da genau so sein wie schon immer.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (29. Dezember 2009)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass ab jetzt der neue remote-Hebel Standard ist (was auch ziemlich sinnvoll wäre).
> Am allerwichtigsten ist aber die weiße Schrift, denn bei den Modellen mit weißer Schrift ist bisher nichts von Riefen- oder sonstigen Problemen bekannt. Also auf jeden Fall darauf achten.
> Hier im Forum hat man seit dieser neuen Version von der 2010er-Verision gesprochen. Ob das auch die offizielle Bezeichnung ist, weiß ich leider auch nicht.







WROOOONG!

Wenn irgendwelche Unterschiede gesucht werden sollen, dann intern.
Momentan kann man nicht pauschal sagen, um welches Baujahr es sich handelt und welche Stütze Probleme bereiten wird und welche nicht.

Wobei man bei paar niedlichen Riefen nicht wirklich von Problemen reden kann, ist rein kosmetischer natur, deshalb funzt die Stütze genauso gut...


----------



## Ransom racer (29. Dezember 2009)

schraub die rote mutter ab, darunter sollte eine aluführung zu sehen sein(einige seiten weiter vorne auch auf bildern schon gezeigt) das sind die überarbeideten 2010er mdelle. des weitern wurde auch die klemmung überarbeitet.


----------



## Ransom racer (29. Dezember 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ähm, das ist definitiv mal falsch. Ich hab ne 2009er mit weißem Schriftzug auf der Überwurfmutter. Und die hat Riefen ohne Ende, die Sattelklemmung ist so verbogen, dass ich ne neue dranbauen musste und ich hab ziemlich viel seitliches Spiel. Also alle Probleme, die das alte Modell auch schon hatte.
> Ich weiß nicht ob sie beim 2010 Modell was verändert haben außer dem Remotehebel, aber wenn nicht, werden die Probleme da genau so sein wie schon immer.



und was für ne führung hast du jetzt verbaut?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (29. Dezember 2009)

sorry für die Fehlinformation!!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (29. Dezember 2009)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> sorry für die Fehlinformation!!



Nichts für Ungut!
Aber lass doch die Riefen Riefen sein, sie stören nicht deine Fahrdynamik und auch nicht die Funktion der Stütze.
Ich meine damit nicht, dass du die Stütze so hinnehmen sollst, aber komm damit erstmal klar und wenn sie Riefen bekommt, dann hast du ja wirkliche 24 Monate Zeit um das Teil zu reklamieren, such dir die beste Zeit dafür aus und zerbrech dir nicht den Kopp!


----------



## decolocsta (30. Dezember 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> darunter sollte eine aluführung zu sehen sein(einige seiten weiter vorne auch auf bildern schon gezeigt) das sind die überarbeideten 2010er mdelle.



auch wieder WROOONG


----------



## Ransom racer (30. Dezember 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> auch wieder WROOONG



und was bitte?


----------



## decolocsta (30. Dezember 2009)

hatte ich schon geschrieben!!!!
Man kann an dieser Führung kein Baujahr erkennen,
da meine genauso aussieht unter der roten Kappe,
und wie meine Stütze genau aussieht, siehst da
ja ein paar Posts über uns  desweiteren hab ich sie
im Frühjahr gekauft.


----------



## Ransom racer (30. Dezember 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> hatte ich schon geschrieben!!!!
> Man kann an dieser Führung kein Baujahr erkennen,
> da meine genauso aussieht unter der roten Kappe,
> und wie meine Stütze genau aussieht, siehst da
> ...



okay mein fehler.

ich hatte auch eine anfangs sommer, die hatte eine schwarze führung drinn(eingesteckt und nicht wie die neue) leider hatte die schon nach der ersten ausfahrt riefen. jetzt habe ich eine 2010er mit dem neuen remout und der aluführung.
komisch finde ich es allerdings auch das deine aus dem frühling schon die aluhülse hat.


mfg


----------



## decolocsta (30. Dezember 2009)

wie gesagt,
es hat nicht unbedingt was mit der Führung zutun, imo.

Wie oben beschrieben,
hab ich eine 2. I900 von der
1. Serie, mit die ersten die im Umlauf waren, hat gut ihre 3000km unter 100 Kilo runter.
Und da ist nichts zu sehen 

Es liegt imo einfach an den Tolleranzen,
bei den einen sind die Nadellager zu stramm, also sie sitzen zu stramm über dem
"Standrohr", bei den anderen sitzen diese locker.

Das merkt man eig. out the Box, wenn die Stütze sehr viel Kraft braucht
um versenkt zu werden, sitzen die Nadellager zu eng, so war es bei mir
als die Riefen da waren wurde die Stütze deutlich leichtgängiger 
Wobei viel Kraft subjektiv ist,
aber ich habe schon einen großen Unterschied zwischen den Riefen KS und
den ohne erkannt, was den Kraftaufwand angeht.


----------



## Ransom racer (30. Dezember 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wie gesagt,
> es hat nicht unbedingt was mit der Führung zutun, imo.
> 
> Wie oben beschrieben,
> ...





vielen dank für die infos.


mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Dezember 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Das merkt man eig. out the Box, wenn die Stütze sehr viel Kraft braucht
> um versenkt zu werden, sitzen die Nadellager zu eng, so war es bei mir
> als die Riefen da waren wurde die Stütze deutlich leichtgängiger


Auch wieder falsch, meine erste hatte keine Riefen, lief aber deutlich schwerer als die zweite, die nach 2 Wochen schon Riefen hatte. Imho ist ein mehr oder weniger eindeutiges Indiz die neue Führung aus Alu. @deco kannst Du bei gelegenheit mal deine Stütze unter dem Ring fotografieren? Ich glaub da irgendwie nicht recht dran, dass die dort wirklich gleich zu der neuen 2010er Version ist.


----------



## decolocsta (31. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt mal ehrlich,
das mit dem Aluring ist hier in dem Thread enstanden,
das ist keine offizielle Meldung, und Go-Cycle als sichere Quelle zu nennen ist
fast schon lächerlich.
Und nein, ich werde nichts fotografiere, ich weiß wovon ich rede und sehe
mich nicht gezwungen es zu beweisen, glaubs oder auch nicht, ist mir sowas von
rille.

und nein, nicht falsch!!!!
Hab extra geschrieben subjektiv
da das durch mein geschriebenes Wort falsch interpretiert
werden kann, genau so wie du es getan hast!

Bei den KS mit Riefen von denen ich persönlich berichten kann (3 Stück)
hat man am anfang als sie neu waren einen Widerstand gespührt
der mit der Zeit schwächer wurde, und zwar dann, als die Riefen entstanden
sind, ist auch logisch, die Führung ist zu eng, dadurch ist der Widerstand größer,
frisst diese sich in das Material und erzeugt die Riefen sinkt der Widerstand und
die Stütze wird mit der Zeit leichtgängiger.

Und was zum Teufel soll die Kack Aluführung bringen?
NICHT, schnallt das endich mal, das ist nicht die Lösung für die verdammten Riefen,
ihr seit teils so sturr und wollt es nicht schnallen, ich hab das schon mindestens 10
mal erwähnt und man liest trotzdem jede 2. Seite von dieser kack Aluführung.

Du siehst die Riefen?
die richtig schön tiefen Riefen?
diese sind so tief und gleichmäßig weil das Nadellager einfach zu
eng um das Standrohr sitzt, darum frisst es sich rein, weniger
eng, weniger reinfressen, oder auch genau passend eng = kein reinfressen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IschBins (31. Dezember 2009)

Hi leute,
hatte meine stütze auseinandergenommen und mal nen foto gemacht. Ist im übrigen wohl ein 2010er Modell, vielleicht zu erkennen an dem neuem remont Hebel (lenker)? Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist dieser Aluring den ihr meint das teil oben links auf meinem foto. Dies ist meiner Meinung nach ein Gleitlager und somit für die Führung zuständig. Die riefen kommen durch das (schon weiter oben besprochene) Doppelt sperrende Nadellager. Die Abstände der riefen passen nämlich ziemlich genau zu dem bild... Dies ist wohl die zweite Verdrehsicherung der stütze und macht die probleme. Das wiederum könnte durchaus an den wiederholt angesprochenen toleranzen liegen. Bin kein Maschinenbauer, also ist das was ich da jetzt so schreibe alles nur halbwissen - aber so ein Maschinenbauer müsste es unter uns doch geben der die technischen Hintergründe kennt?!!


----------



## decolocsta (31. Dezember 2009)

dein Halbwissen trifft aber voll zur


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Dezember 2009)

@Deco, warum bist Du eigentlich so aggressiv und unentspannt  mach Dich mal etwas locker, ist manchmal echt schlimm mit Dir 

Ich hatte Dich nur um ein Foto gebeten um es mit meiner 2010er Version zu vergleichen und auch sonst nichts geschrieben was es rechtfertigt so unfreundlich zu werden.


----------



## Freaky-D (31. Dezember 2009)

Stimme deinem Halbwissen auch voll und ganz zu. Bin Werkzeugmechaniker, also nicht direkt Maschinenbauer, aber in sachen Metall kenn ich mich schon aus. ;-)
Wenn die Toleranzen zu groß sind, haste ruck zuck ne Übergangspassung und bekommst mit der Zeit die schnuckeligen Riefen... Und die große Toleranz erklärt dann auch warum bei einigen die Stütze funktioniert und bei andern sich nach den 1. Paar KM Riefen bilden.

Das KS das nicht hinbekommt wundert mich überhaupt nicht, in meiner Firma sind se grad ganz groß dabei die gesammte Produktion aus China wieder nach D zurück zu holen. Ganz einfach, weil die hälfte jeder Lieferung Müll war...

Ich warte weiter geduldig auf die Syntace Stütze oder lass mir von meiner Freundin doch die AMP ausn USA mitbringen, mal schaun was die kommende Saison so zu bieten hat. ^^


----------



## Freeman_1982 (31. Dezember 2009)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das KS das nicht hinbekommt wundert mich überhaupt nicht, in meiner Firma sind se grad ganz groß dabei die gesammte Produktion aus China wieder nach D zurück zu holen. Ganz einfach, weil die hälfte jeder Lieferung Müll war...
> 
> ...



Bist nicht der erste von dem ich sowas höre. 
Leider werden das die Controller nie verstehen.


----------



## Murph (1. Januar 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Bist nicht der erste von dem ich sowas höre.
> Leider werden das die Controller nie verstehen.



/OT


eildiweil........Geld regiert die Welt

\OT


----------



## AJ (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich nen vernünftigen Faltenbalg für die Gravity Dropper 4" herbekomme.
Irgendwoh habe ich mal so farbige dinger gesehen, weiß aber nicht mehr wo?
Der Originalfaltenbalg ist ein Tick zu kurz und ruscht entweder immer von den Aufnahmen oder die Stütze, oder wenn mit Kabelbindern fixiert muss man von hand in die oberste Position ziehen damit sie arretiert.  
THX


----------



## IschBins (1. Januar 2010)

Naja, wenn das so ist wie ich es geschrieben habe liegt es ja wohl einzig an dem nadellager. Also an den toleranzen eines zulieferteils. Alles in allen sehe ich mit dieser Lösung der verdrehsicherung eh nur probleme. Warum nicht eine mechanisch anständige lösung? Kann mir echt nich vorstellen das das so schwer ist. Naja, aber irgendwas haben die sich ja hoffentlich dabei gedacht...
Weiß jemand wo man so nen doppelt sperrendes Nadellager herbekommt? Brauch nämlich eins für meine eigenkonstruktion...


----------



## Freaky-D (2. Januar 2010)

Doppelsperrendes Nadellager ergibt für mich jetzt grad überhaupt keinen Sinn. Also rein vom Wort her, das würd für mich bedeuten, dass es sich in keine Richtung dreht, oder steh ich grad aufm Schlauch?! XD
Wenn dann brauchste 2 Nadellager, einseitig sperrend, die du einmal links einmal rechts sperrend einbaust...
Bin für Korrekturen offen. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (2. Januar 2010)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> Doppelsperrendes Nadellager ergibt für mich jetzt grad überhaupt keinen Sinn. Also rein vom Wort her, das würd für mich bedeuten, dass es sich in keine Richtung dreht, oder steh ich grad aufm Schlauch?! XD
> Wenn dann brauchste 2 Nadellager, einseitig sperrend, die du einmal links einmal rechts sperrend einbaust...
> Bin für Korrekturen offen. ^^



Für mich hat das auch noch nie Sinn ergeben seitdem ich das hier lese. Meiner bescheidenen und laihenhaften Ansicht nach brauch ich doch kein Lager, wenn ich in Laufrichtung des Lagers nichts bewege.  Naja, aber aus dem Grund bin ich vielleicht auch Laie


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. Januar 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Für mich hat das auch noch nie Sinn ergeben seitdem ich das hier lese. Meiner bescheidenen und laihenhaften Ansicht nach brauch ich doch kein Lager, wenn ich in Laufrichtung des Lagers nichts bewege.  Naja, aber aus dem Grund bin ich vielleicht auch Laie



Schalt doch mal deinen Schädel ein 
Es soll sich ja auch nichts bewegen. Das Verdrehen bzw. Radialspiel der Stütze wird über dieses doppelt sperrendes Nadellager verhindert. Funktioniert wesentlich besser als dieses Nut + Guideblock Ding bei der Joplin...


----------



## gewitterBiker (2. Januar 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Schalt doch mal deinen Schädel ein
> Es soll sich ja auch nichts bewegen. Das Verdrehen bzw. Radialspiel der Stütze wird über dieses doppelt sperrendes Nadellager verhindert. Funktioniert wesentlich besser als dieses Nut + Guideblock Ding bei der Joplin...



Mein Schädel funktioniert ganz gut und - warte, ich schau nach - ja, er ist an 
Mir ist vollkommen klar, dass ein "sperrendes" Lager das Verdrehen verhindert. Aber mir will nicht in meinen Schädel, dass es da nicht weitaus bessere Möglichkeiten gäbe. Vor allem, weil das Lager ja in Längsrichtung belastet wird und das Lager hier als Gleitfläche benutzt wird. 
Hätte ich keine Ahnung von der Sache würde ich sagen, dass sich da ja mit der Zeit Riefen bilden, da man auf wenig Fläche eine hohe Last aufbringt. Und hupps: genau das passiert, hehehehe. 
Mich würde interessieren ob diese Lösung eine gängige ist (wenn ich nach "doppelt sperrendes Nadellager" suche, finde ich nichts) oder ob KindShock sich das selber ausgedacht hat?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2010)

Naja, eigentlich sollten diese Lager ja net die Gleitfläche sein.
Also ich kenne diese sperrenden Lager nur in einer Richtung.
Da werden sie als Schlüssel für Werkzeugaufnahmen verwendet.
Immer wieder fazinierend wie gut das des funktioniert.
Aber in beiden Richtungen, so wie bei der KS, da muß die Genauigkeit, glaub ich, schon wirklich hoch sein.
Besser wären ansich 2 dieser Lager in 2 verschiedenen Richtungen die zwischen 2 Gleitbuchsen sitzen und der Sattel sich dennoch um wenigstens 2-3 Zentel bewegen dürfte.
Das würde ein wenig die Toleranzen erhöhen und das Riefenproblem ansich beheben.....falls es noch nicht behoben ist.

G.


----------



## Murph (2. Januar 2010)

Ich würde mal vermuten das diese Lösung nicht die technisch beste, sondern die günstigste ist!
2 Kaufteile,Sitzrohr und Lager, zusammen wurschteln...fertig,kein verdrehen.

Wo hingegen eine Nut mit einem präzisen Gleiter anzufertigen Maschinen und Arbeit erfordert.
Arbeit kostet auch in China was!

Das Ergebnis von nicht zu Ende gedachten Konstrukten sieht man ja an den Riefen.
Ist ja auch logisch,bei der geringen Auflagefläche der Nadeln am Sitzrohr.
Sobald das Spiel an den Gleitflächen der (Alu)ringe etwas zu groß ist geht die Führungsarbeit auf die Nadeln,wofür diese eigentlich nicht da sind.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jengo78 (3. Januar 2010)

Murph schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis von nicht zu Ende gedachten Konstrukten sieht man ja an den Riefen.
> Ist ja auch logisch,bei der geringen Auflagefläche der Nadeln am Sitzrohr.
> Sobald das Spiel an den Gleitflächen der (Alu)ringe etwas zu groß ist geht die Führungsarbeit auf die Nadeln,wofür diese eigentlich nicht da sind.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Da stimm ich Dir zu Thomas!!

Hat jemand hier im Forum schon Erfahrungen mit der *Joplin 4 *gemacht?
Soll die Krankheiten von der Joplin 3 abgelegt haben!
Wäre cool wenn jemand mal Berichten könnte.


Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zotty (6. Januar 2010)

NUN HATS MICH AUCH ERWISCHT
seit letzdem wochenende geht die stütze selbstständig wieder nach oben. 
habe sie ausgebaut und von hand abgesengt, immer noch das gleiche.
komplett zerlegt und service durchgeführt, ............. gleiche.
sie scheint luft gezogen zu haben. hat einer einen tip wie ich das selbst lösen kann?
der tread ist wirklich zu lang um das alles zu lesen.


----------



## decolocsta (6. Januar 2010)

wenn du sie komplett komprimierst federt sie wieder ein Stück aus, oder komplett?

falls es nur ein Stück ist,
hast du zuviel Fett genommen, dadurch bildet sich ein Luftkissen das die Gabel wieder hochdrückt.

ältere KS waren unten offen, da ist das nicht passiert.


----------



## zotty (6. Januar 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wenn du sie komplett komprimierst federt sie wieder ein Stück aus, oder komplett?
> 
> falls es nur ein Stück ist,
> hast du zuviel Fett genommen, dadurch bildet sich ein Luftkissen das die Gabel wieder hochdrückt.
> ...



fett kann nicht das problem sein. da bei der demontage sehr wenig bis nichts an fett zu sehen war. 
es war auch kein oel aus dem schaft gelaufen.es sollten laut angabe 20ml drin sein.
die stütze geht von komplett versenkt bis auf max 2-3cm wieder heraus


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. Januar 2010)

Mal komplett versenken und dabei vorher diese rote Überwurfmutter öffnen und hinhören, ob da luft rausströmt, vielleicht beseitigt das das Problem...


----------



## zotty (6. Januar 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Mal komplett versenken und dabei vorher diese rote Überwurfmutter öffnen und hinhören, ob da luft rausströmt, vielleicht beseitigt das das Problem...



gerade gemacht!
luft kommt hörbar heraus. problem bleibt. 
habe es versucht im komplett versenktem zustand die überwurfmutter zu schliessen und bei heraus gefahrener stütze zu schliessen. stütze kommt jedesmal wieder von alleine heraus. das was mir dabei auf viel war, das im versenktem zustand überwurfmutter geschlossen die stütze sehr viel langsamer heraus kommt. das aber auch nur beim ersten mal. danach fast wieder wie vorher, vielleicht ein bischen langsamer.
habe versucht support von ks zu bekommen aber die haben heute feiertag.


----------



## lexle (6. Januar 2010)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> Genau,
> 
> und ob dan die syntace auch wirklich problemfrei ist?????



Deshalb ist die auch noch net lieferbar.

Im gegensatz zu KS wird net erst was zusammengebastelt, Produziert und dann die ******* am Kunden getestet.


----------



## Alamo (6. Januar 2010)

zotty schrieb:


> NUN HATS MICH AUCH ERWISCHT
> seit letzdem wochenende geht die stütze selbstständig wieder nach oben.
> habe sie ausgebaut und von hand abgesengt, immer noch das gleiche.
> komplett zerlegt und service durchgeführt, ............. gleiche.
> ...



Ist das ganz zufällig nach einer Tour in der Kälte passiert? Meine hat nach ~3h ~-15° auch nicht mehr arretiert. Habe ich am 02.01. zum Service geschickt, mal gucken, was die dazu sagen.


----------



## zotty (6. Januar 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Ist das ganz zufällig nach einer Tour in der Kälte passiert? Meine hat nach ~3h ~-15° auch nicht mehr arretiert. Habe ich am 02.01. zum Service geschickt, mal gucken, was die dazu sagen.



JUPP! ohne fremdeinwirkung. 
wir hatten am wochenende bei uns so um die 3 grad minus. bin das teil aber auch im dezember bei 10 grad minus ohne problme gefahren.
zu welchem service hast du die stütze geschickt? direkt nach schweinfurt oder zu dem händler deines vertrauens?


----------



## isartrails (6. Januar 2010)

Jetzt stell ich meine technische Anfrage hier auch nochmal rein:

Ich steh' ein wenig auf dem Schlauch: Habe gestern meine Kindshock i900 mit Remote zugeschickt bekommen und weiß nicht so recht, wie sie funktioniert.
Aus der Packung genommen, befindet sie sich im eingefahrenen Zustand.
Betätigt man den Hebel, tut sich erstmal gar nichts.
Ausfedern tut sie jedenfalls nicht. Sie kommt auch keinen Millimeter raus, selbst wenn man dran zieht... (bei betätigtem Hebel logischerweise).

Nun grüble ich seither, um zu verstehen, wie der Absenk- und Einfedermechanismus eigentlich funktioniert. Absenken ist klar, das müsste über das Gewicht des Fahrers gehen. Aber herauskommen: entweder Luftdruck oder Feder. Ich hab keinen Plan. Theoretisch müsste das System ja unter Luftdruck stehen, damit sich was ausfedern tut. Dann müsst's aber ja irgendwo auch ein Luftventil geben, was ich aber nirgendwo finden kann.

In der Bediennungsanleitung steht jedenfalls überhaupt nichts, ausser Hebelmontage am Lenker und Wartung.

Kann mir jemand bitte auf die Sprünge helfen...?
Danke!


----------



## oolinger (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo isartrails,

hatte das selbe Problem. Hab meine auch noch nicht montiert. Aber wenn man die Stütze etwas belastet, dann fährt sie wieder aus. Im noch Nicht Eingebauten Zustand ist das etwas schwer mit dem Druck, aber ich hab es hin bekommen. Hoffe, das wenn Sie montiert ist, alles einfacher geht. 
Allerdings musst Du glaube ich den Seilzug nachstellen, da der bei mir sehr locker ist und nicht wirklich was bewegt im Original Versand Zustand.
Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolgerK (7. Januar 2010)

habe kurz vor Weihnachten auch meine Ausstauschstütze bekommen. Seilzug mußte ich auch nachstellen und beim ersten Mal fährt sie auch noch etwas unwillig aus, das gibt sich aber.


----------



## gewitterBiker (7. Januar 2010)

Ich habe nun seit ca. 2 Monaten die KS i900-R und bin damit nun ca. 500km unterwegs gewesen. Meine Erfahrungen:

Die StÃ¼tze hat sich Anfangs immer wieder verhakt. D.h.: wenn ich sie nur halb abgesenkt habe ist sie nach Druck auf den Remote-Hebel nicht wieder von alleine hoch gekommen. Es war immer eine kurze Belastung von nÃ¶ten. Ich habe deshalb die blaue Schraube unten an der StÃ¼tze kurz auf- und wieder zugeschraubt. Laut Anleitung kann man mit der Schraube einstellen wie schnell die StÃ¼tze ausfÃ¤hrt (Schraube zu, wenn eingefahren -> fÃ¤hrt langsam aus. Schraube zu, wenn ausgefahren -> fÃ¤hrt schnell aus). Seitdem bleibt die StÃ¼tze nicht mehr hÃ¤ngen.

_Pro: _
- die StÃ¼tze macht genau das, was sie soll: sie fÃ¤hrt ein- und aus und macht riesig Spass im schwierigen GelÃ¤nde. Kein Absteigen und vor allem mehr Sicherheit bei nur kurzen SchlÃ¼sselstellen, die man frÃ¼her einfach mit Sattel oben gefahren hat. Geil.
- Keine Riefen, Probleme, Macken. Bis auf oben beschriebenes Haken beim Ausfahren, dass aber jetzt erledigt zu sein scheint.
- Die Verarbeitung ist gut und es gibt kein absolut kein Spiel. Die Verklemmung funktioniert. Die StÃ¼tze bleibt bombenfest an der Position an der sie soll (nur, wenn man am Sattel das Rad anhebt, geht die StÃ¼tze nach oben, wenn sie abgesenkt ist, was ich fÃ¼r unproblematisch halte).

_Negativ:_
- Der Remotehebel ist eine klapprige, billige Angelegenheit. Schlecht verarbeitet, bescheuerte Konstruktion. Zieht man die Schraube zu fest, kann man den Hebel nicht bewegen. LÃ¤sst man sie locker klappert der Hebel. AuÃerdem ist er schwergÃ¤ngig. Da es mittlerweile einen neuen Hebel gibt werde ich mir diesen besorgen sobald er irgendwo einzeln erhÃ¤ltlich ist.
- Matsch tut der ganzen Konstruktion nicht gut: spritzt Matsch zwischen Sattel und StÃ¼tze an den Punkt an dem der kleine Hebel sitzt, der die Verstellung steuert, so passiert es hÃ¤ufiger, dass dieser Hebel sich fest klemmt. Gerade in der Zeit vor Weihnachten ist mir das ein paar mal passiert. Es hilft dann den Dreck dort zu entfernen, dann flutscht es wieder.
- Die KÃ¤lte der letzten Tage (ca. -5Â°) haben dazu gefÃ¼hrt, dass die SeilzÃ¼ge in ihren AuÃenhÃ¼llen eingefroren sind. Der Remote-Hebel lies sich nicht mehr bewegen. Da die ZÃ¼ge fÃ¼r mich standardmÃ¤Ãig sowieso zu kurz sind habe ich mir neue SchaltzÃ¼ge bestellt (Jagwire) und hoffe, dass damit das Problem nicht mehr auftritt. Halte das Problem allerdings auch nicht fÃ¼r so tragisch. Da Biken bei -5Â° sowieso nur einen begrenzten SpaÃ-Faktor hat und es auch nur wenige Wochen im Jahr Ã¼berhaupt so kalt ist.
- Die Mindesteinstecktiefe ist sehr groÃ. Zumindest die auf der StÃ¼tze angegebene. Mindestens 4 cm mehr als bei meiner Standard-SattelstÃ¼tze. Ich fahre sie einige cm oberhalb der Mindesteinstecktiefe, da ich sie eben einfach in der HÃ¶he brauche. Bisher problemlos, doch bleibt mir dabei ein persÃ¶nliches Risiko, dass die StÃ¼tze das auf Dauer nicht mitmacht.

_Fazit:_
Ein geiles Teil, so eine automatische SattelstÃ¼tze! Das Ding macht bis auf die kleinen MÃ¤ngel gerade hier im Mittelgebirge (Schwarzwald und Alb) einen riesen Spass. Hergeben wÃ¼rde ich das Ding nicht mehr. Ausgereift ist die StÃ¼tze noch nicht. Aber die MÃ¤ngel sind gering und sollten niemanden abhalten sich so ein Teil anzuschaffen. Die Zeit wird bessere Konstruktionen bringen. Auch das zusÃ¤tzliche Gewicht ist doch recht ordentlich und sicherlich noch optimierbar. Aber die 170,- â¬, die ich bezahlt habe, waren super angelegtes Geld.


----------



## Oliver Enn (7. Januar 2010)

Kurz und knapp: TOP. 


Fahre die KS900i (ebenfalls Austausch) - für mich aktuell die Beste. Auf Lenker-FB habe ich bewusst verzichtet, weniger ist für mich mehr, habich früher schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht.


----------



## isartrails (7. Januar 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Laut Anleitung kann man mit der Schraube einstellen wie schnell die Stütze ausfährt (Schraube zu, wenn eingefahren -> fährt langsam aus. Schraube zu, wenn ausgefahren -> fährt schnell aus). Seitdem bleibt die Stütze nicht mehr hängen.


Das hab ich nicht verstanden... Könntest Du das nochmal etwas genauer erklären...?
In meiner Bedienungsanleitung steht davon auch nichts.


> - Der Remotehebel ist eine klapprige, billige Angelegenheit. Schlecht verarbeitet, bescheuerte Konstruktion. Zieht man die Schraube zu fest, kann man den Hebel nicht bewegen. Lässt man sie locker klappert der Hebel. Außerdem ist er schwergängig. Da es mittlerweile einen neuen Hebel gibt werde ich mir diesen besorgen sobald er irgendwo einzeln erhältlich ist.


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Offensichtlich hab ich schon den neuen Hebel.


> ... Da die Züge für mich standardmäßig sowieso zu kurz sind habe ich mir neue Schaltzüge bestellt ...


Zu kurz??? (und wieso *Züge*? Es ist doch nur ein Zug...) - Ich mußte meinen um 60 cm kürzen. Fahre allerdings einen Rahmen in S.


----------



## zotty (7. Januar 2010)

nur als info: KS service gespr.,meinten soll über händler eingeschickt werden. das werde ich dann auch machen


----------



## gewitterBiker (7. Januar 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das hab ich nicht verstanden... Könntest Du das nochmal etwas genauer erklären...?
> In meiner Bedienungsanleitung steht davon auch nichts.


in meiner Anleitung steht:
- Blaue schraube öffnen
- Durch die Position der Stütze während des Schließens der blauen Schraube wird die Ausfederungsgeschwindigkeit eingestellt. Dabei bedeutet: stütze ganz eingedrückt: langsame Ausfederungsgeschwindigkeit. Stütze ganz ausgefahren: schnelle Ausfederungsgeschwindigkeit. 
- Schraube anziehen

Ich kann davon auch gerne ein Bild machen und hier einstellen, wenn gewünscht. Allerdings erst heute Abend.



isartrails schrieb:


> Zu kurz??? (und wieso *Züge*? Es ist doch nur ein Zug...) - Ich mußte meinen um 60 cm kürzen. Fahre allerdings einen Rahmen in S.



Naja, es gab von Jagwire eben nur Züge im Set (vorne und hinten). An der Stütze brauche ich natürlich nur einen. Zu kurz, weil ich ein Stumpjumper habe und die Züge unterhalb des Unterrohrs verlegt sind. Momentan führe ich den Zug auf dem Oberrohr, was aber nicht besonders hübsch aussieht.


----------



## Ransom racer (7. Januar 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> in meiner Anleitung steht:
> - Blaue schraube öffnen
> - Durch die Position der Stütze während des Schließens der blauen Schraube wird die Ausfederungsgeschwindigkeit eingestellt. Dabei bedeutet: stütze ganz eingedrückt: langsame Ausfederungsgeschwindigkeit. Stütze ganz ausgefahren: schnelle Ausfederungsgeschwindigkeit.
> - Schraube anziehen
> ...



nicht blaue schraube!!!!! rote schraube.


----------



## gewitterBiker (7. Januar 2010)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> nicht blaue schraube!!!!! rote schraube.


Verdammte Schwarz-Weiß-Anleitungen 
Auf jeden Fall die Schraube unten an der Stütze, da gibts nur eine


----------



## Alamo (7. Januar 2010)

zotty schrieb:


> JUPP! ohne fremdeinwirkung.
> wir hatten am wochenende bei uns so um die 3 grad minus. bin das teil aber auch im dezember bei 10 grad minus ohne problme gefahren.
> zu welchem service hast du die stütze geschickt? direkt nach schweinfurt oder zu dem händler deines vertrauens?



Hab das Teil von einem Händler bei eBay - der hat mir dann eine Adresse in Schweinfurt (Herr Marc Möschler) gegeben, da sollte ich es direkt hinschicken. Ist laut DHL seit dem 5. Januar dort, ich melde mich, wenn ich mehr weiß.



gewitterBiker schrieb:


> - Der Remotehebel ist eine klapprige, billige Angelegenheit. Schlecht verarbeitet, bescheuerte Konstruktion. Zieht man die Schraube zu fest, kann man den Hebel nicht bewegen. Lässt man sie locker klappert der Hebel. Außerdem ist er schwergängig. Da es mittlerweile einen neuen Hebel gibt werde ich mir diesen besorgen sobald er irgendwo einzeln erhältlich ist.



Da habe ich mich auch drüber geärgert - Schraubenkleber drauf und auf die goldene Mitte zwischen eingeklemmt und klapperig stellen hat das Problem gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom racer (7. Januar 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Verdammte Schwarz-Weiß-Anleitungen
> Auf jeden Fall die Schraube unten an der Stütze, da gibts nur eine



nein, die rote schraube oben!! lies doch mal die anleitung richtig durch!!!!!!


----------



## Ransom racer (7. Januar 2010)

Zitat von *gewitterBiker*
_Negativ:_
- Der Remotehebel ist eine klapprige, billige Angelegenheit. Schlecht verarbeitet, bescheuerte Konstruktion. Zieht man die Schraube zu fest, kann man den Hebel nicht bewegen. Lässt man sie locker klappert der Hebel. Außerdem ist er schwergängig. Da es mittlerweile einen neuen Hebel gibt werde ich mir diesen besorgen sobald er irgendwo einzeln erhältlich ist.





der neue hebel ist top.


----------



## gewitterBiker (7. Januar 2010)

Hmm, sehr seltsam. Bei mir hat jedenfalls geholfen, die blaue Schraube unten zu lockern und wieder festzuziehen. Warum weiß ich nun auch nicht. Ziehe mich aber nun lieber hier zurück, sonst glaubt mir niemand mehr und ich mir auch nicht


----------



## isartrails (8. Januar 2010)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> nicht blaue schraube!!!!! rote schraube.


Das rote Teil oben ist keine Schraube.
Allerhöchstens eine Überwurfmutter...


----------



## criscross (8. Januar 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Hmm, sehr seltsam. Bei mir hat jedenfalls geholfen, die blaue Schraube unten zu lockern und wieder festzuziehen. Warum weiß ich nun auch nicht. Ziehe mich aber nun lieber hier zurück, sonst glaubt mir niemand mehr und ich mir auch nicht


 

mach doch mal ein Bild von der Schraube.


----------



## zotty (8. Januar 2010)

DANKE! und jeder will es anders?? meine ist nun auf den weg nach H&S......

es ist die rote überwurfmutter die für die verstellung gemeint ist. auf der anleitung auch in 5 bildern dargestellt.
muss dich aber in schutz nehmen, dieser teil der anleitung ist kompliziert erklärt. hatte es auch erst über die untere versucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (8. Januar 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Hab das Teil von einem Händler bei eBay - der hat mir dann eine Adresse in Schweinfurt (Herr Marc Möschler) gegeben, da sollte ich es direkt hinschicken. Ist laut DHL seit dem 5. Januar dort, ich melde mich, wenn ich mehr weiß.



Hi,
ich hatte meine Stütze (1.Generation) direkt bei Marc gekauft und hab jetzt wegen den Riefen die 2010er erhalten; hat alles super geklappt. den Ersatz wirst du von Wiener Bike Parts bekommen.
Meine Stütze hab ich noch nicht montiert da an meinem Bike eine betonharte Schlammschicht pappt und ich die erstmal entfernen muss 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Ransom racer (8. Januar 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das rote Teil oben ist keine Schraube.
> Allerhöchstens eine Überwurfmutter...



ja du hast recht das ist ne überwurfmutter. allerdings habe ich *extra* schraube geschrieben, *weils so im manual beschrieben ist.* damit keine weitere unnötigen fragen mehr aufkommen. aber scheinbar ist genau das gegenteil der fall.........


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Januar 2010)

"- Matsch tut der ganzen Konstruktion nicht gut: spritzt Matsch zwischen Sattel und Stütze an den Punkt an dem der kleine Hebel sitzt, der die Verstellung steuert, so passiert es häufiger, dass dieser Hebel sich fest klemmt. Gerade in der Zeit vor Weihnachten ist mir das ein paar mal passiert. Es hilft dann den Dreck dort zu entfernen, dann flutscht es wieder."

Hab mir aus nem alten Schlauch einen Überzieher gebastelt. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/547270
Auf passende länge abgeschnitten, seitlich eingeschnitten um Laschen für die Befestigung unter dem Sattel zu bekommen, Druckknopf zum Befestigen eingesetzt und einen weiteren Schlitz für den Hebel eingeschnitten. 
Kosten- und Zeitaufwand minimal sieht sogar recht gut aus und das wichtigste es funzt super...


----------



## gewitterBiker (8. Januar 2010)

So, anbei die Bedienungsanleitung abfotografiert.
 Es ist ein wenig verwirrend, da im Punkt davor noch die untere Schraube abgebildet ist, weiter unten dann die Überwurfmutter. Und  ich bin drauf rein gefallen.


----------



## CrossX (8. Januar 2010)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> "
> 
> Hab mir aus nem alten Schlauch einen Überzieher gebastelt.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/547270
> ...



Kannst du bei der Konstruktion die Stütze denn noch komplett einfahren? Irgendwo muss der Schlauch doch auch hin. 
Btw. Es sieht schon extrem zum :kotz: aus mit so nem Schlauch.  Aber wenns funktioniert, würd ich auch eher auf "Form follows Funktion" setzen. Ist ja eh nur für die ganz dunkle Jahreszeit. Im Sommer würd ich so nicht rumfahren.


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Januar 2010)

Sieht live besser aus als auf dem Foto, das Bild ist etwas überbelichtet, das Ding fällt bei meinem grauen Rahmen kaum auf.
Die Sattelstütze fährt komplett ein,das Gummi staucht sich unterm Sattel, weil es seitlich relativ weit einschnitten ist.  Ich liefer noch Bilder im eingefahrenem Zustand nach.

Gruß M.


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Januar 2010)

"Form follows function" bedeutet aber was anderes...

Die Idee mit dem Schlauch ist aber echt gut. Ich hab von nem anderen Biker gehört, er hätte probleme mit der Eloxalschicht, die sich mit der Zeit abreiben könne und das man die dichtungen öfters reinigen müsse.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. Januar 2010)

Macht ihr euch über eure Federgabeln und Luftdämpfer auch so Gedöhns drüber? Das ist ja schrecklich!

Meine Stützen haben seit der ersten Stunde super gefunzt, ob nun Dreckbeschuss der feinsten Art oder einfach nur Staub, egal ob es eine Maverick bzw. Joplin war oder eine Kindshock Stütze...

Ich kanns nicht verstehen, sind doch Staubabstreifer dran...


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Januar 2010)

ich hab beim Kauf die Hoffnung gehabt, dass die Stütze besser gedichtet ist und hätte nicht gedacht das sie so pflegeintensiv ist. Die Beschichtung hat schon Riefen und ich will die Stütze beim aktuellen Wetter nicht nach jeder Tour auseinandernehmen und reinigen müssen, deswegen das Gummi. Bei trockenem Wetter kommts wieder runter.

Um meine Fox Gabel und den Dämpfer mache ich mir keine Sorgen, deswegen bleiben die nackt.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Januar 2010)

So, nachdem du deinen Beitrag 2-3mal editiert hast, kann ich mich endlich zu Wort melden und genau das schreiben, was ich schon zu deinem Bild geschrieben habe:

Die Riefen kommen nicht durch den Dreck und die Stütze ist eh nach dem Riefenbefall Gewährleistungsfähig, somit ist es egal, wenn da Dreck rein kommt, ganz einfach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (9. Januar 2010)

Die Sattelstütze werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit reklamieren. 
Ich will nur eine Möglichkeit zeigen, wie man diese eigentlich geile gut funktionierende Sattelstütze günstig gegen Dreckbeschuss schützen kann. 
Was spricht dagegen, manche sehen diese Möglichkeit vielleicht als sinnvoll an, 
deine gegenteilige Meinung kennt man ja jetzt zur genüge.
Also laß uns diese Diskussion beenden.


----------



## decolocsta (9. Januar 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Macht ihr euch über eure Federgabeln und Luftdämpfer auch so Gedöhns drüber? Das ist ja schrecklich!
> 
> Meine Stützen haben seit der ersten Stunde super gefunzt, ob nun Dreckbeschuss der feinsten Art oder einfach nur Staub, egal ob es eine Maverick bzw. Joplin war oder eine Kindshock Stütze...
> 
> Ich kanns nicht verstehen, sind doch Staubabstreifer dran...







als ich dieses Kondom gesehen hab musste ich erstmal laut loslachen

Bau dir das auch mal für deine Federelemente!
Die Bremsen lassen sich sicher auch gut damit Isolieren


----------



## CrossX (9. Januar 2010)

Um die Lauffläche mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen. Aber die Sache mit der schlecht funktionierenenden Hebelfunktion bei Schlamm ist schon problematisch.  Dafür ist die Idee mir dem Schlauch garnicht schlecht.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (9. Januar 2010)

Guten Tag,
so, habe nun viel gelesen und muß jetzt meinen Senf auch einmal kunt tun. Erstens, die Riefen kommen von den Rollen des Nadellagers. Aufgrund Herstellungstoleranzen, sowie unterschiedlicher Materialen und unterschiedlicher Belastungen die auf die Fläche der Stütze einwirken, entstehen die Riefen. Man hat versucht beim jetzigen Modell den Stütz.-bzw. Druckring anstatt aus Kunststoff aus Alu zu fertigen um eine bessere Stabilität in die Auf.-Abbewegungen der Stütze zu bringen. Da aber die Stütze nie gerade eingebaut ist sondern bedingt durch die Geometrie des Rades ein wenig schräg  im Rahmen sitzt, wirkt die Gewichtskraft des Fahrers schräg auf die Stütze. Die Stütze ist dann solange in Ordnung bis ein wenig Spiel aufgebaut wird. Die Gummimanschette im roten Anpressring ( Überwurfmutter ) leiert aus sowie der Alustützring wird in Mitleidenschaft gezogen und dann passiert es, die gehärteten Nadeln des Lagers fressen Riefen beim herunterlassen des Sattels. Da hilft auch kein Verhüterlie oder dergleichen, da hilft nur einschicken, reklamieren und hoffen das die Materialien in Zukunft besser aufeinander abgestimmt werden. Nichts desto trotz, ich habe mir auch eine i900 zugelegt und finde sie super. Es gibt, meiner Meinung nach, zurzeit halt keine bessere Stütze zu dem Preis. Gruß aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69.


----------



## Alamo (9. Januar 2010)

rabidi schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hatte meine StÃ¼tze (1.Generation) direkt bei Marc gekauft und hab jetzt wegen den Riefen die 2010er erhalten; hat alles super geklappt. den Ersatz wirst du von Wiener Bike Parts bekommen.



Oh super, das freut mich zu hÃ¶ren. Im Moment baue ich mir nÃ¤mlich immer die 10â¬ StÃ¼tze von meinem Stadtrad ein - mit Reflektor und Cateyehalterung  
Das Nonplusultra wÃ¤re ja, wenn ich noch den neuen Hebel bekomme.

Frag mich nur, warum ich alles kaputtkriege - Jetzt in zwei Monaten meine RS Reba, Shimano XT Bremsen und die SattelstÃ¼tze (oder ist das normal...?)


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Januar 2010)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> so, habe nun viel gelesen und muß jetzt meinen Senf auch einmal kunt tun. Erstens, die Riefen kommen von den Rollen des Nadellagers. Aufgrund Herstellungstoleranzen, sowie unterschiedlicher Materialen und unterschiedlicher Belastungen die auf die Fläche der Stütze einwirken, entstehen die Riefen. Man hat versucht beim jetzigen Modell den Stütz.-bzw. Druckring anstatt aus Kunststoff aus Alu zu fertigen um eine bessere Stabilität in die Auf.-Abbewegungen der Stütze zu bringen. Da aber die Stütze nie gerade eingebaut ist sondern bedingt durch die Geometrie des Rades ein wenig schräg  im Rahmen sitzt, wirkt die Gewichtskraft des Fahrers schräg auf die Stütze. Die Stütze ist dann solange in Ordnung bis ein wenig Spiel aufgebaut wird. Die Gummimanschette im roten Anpressring ( Überwurfmutter ) leiert aus sowie der Alustützring wird in Mitleidenschaft gezogen und dann passiert es, die gehärteten Nadeln des Lagers fressen Riefen beim herunterlassen des Sattels. Da hilft auch kein Verhüterlie oder dergleichen, da hilft nur einschicken, reklamieren und hoffen das die Materialien in Zukunft besser aufeinander abgestimmt werden. Nichts desto trotz, ich habe mir auch eine i900 zugelegt und finde sie super. Es gibt, meiner Meinung nach, zurzeit halt keine bessere Stütze zu dem Preis. Gruß aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69.



Dein Senf ist aber schon abgelaufen 

Gefühlte 50 Seiten vorher in diesem Thread sind wir schon drauf gekommen, warum die Riefen entstehen bzw. was der Verursacher ist.

An sich finde ich die i900 auch super, die 125mm reichen für AM gut aus, manchen sind sie schon zuviel...
Habe mir nichtsdestotrotz jetzt mal eine RASE zugelegt, zum testen kam ich noch nicht, doch für meinen Freerider ist sie auf jeden fall besser, da ich sehr tiefe Sättel bevorzuge...


----------



## Toolpusher69 (9. Januar 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Oh super, das freut mich zu hören. Im Moment baue ich mir nämlich immer die 10 Stütze von meinem Stadtrad ein - mit Reflektor und Cateyehalterung
> Das Nonplusultra wäre ja, wenn ich noch den neuen Hebel bekomme.
> 
> Frag mich nur, warum ich alles kaputtkriege - Jetzt in zwei Monaten meine RS Reba, Shimano XT Bremsen und die Sattelstütze (oder ist das normal...?)



Mtb´s sind doch nur für max. 150 Kg Lebendgewicht ausgelegt . Vielleicht springst Du zuviel  ?.  Ne CC-Feile ist halt kein DH-Bomber .
Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## Alamo (9. Januar 2010)

81kg nackig, und zum Springen hab ich das Helius (da steckt die Fahrtechnik aber auch noch in den Kinderschuhen...) 
Mal gucken, was es da alles auf Garantie gibt


----------



## georgeharell (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich häng etwas in der Luft mit meiner Kaufentscheidung.
Was würdet Ihr empfehlen? Joplin 4 oder KS 950?

Danke schon mal,
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meandmyGT (10. Januar 2010)

georgeharell schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich häng etwas in der Luft mit meiner Kaufentscheidung.
> Was würdet Ihr empfehlen? Joplin 4 oder KS 950?
> 
> ...



Seit wann ist die i950 die Konkurrenz zur Joplin4? Entscheide dich einfach ob ohne Versatz (KS 950/ Gravity Dropper) oder mit Versatz KS 900/ Joplin.

Nach den letzten Berichten würde ich sagen KS 900 ist langsam ausgereift bzw. 950 wenn du eine ohne Versatz willst.


----------



## georgeharell (10. Januar 2010)

Das stimmt natürlich.
Mir ging es eher um die algemeine Performance. Da sieht (zumindest auf den Photos) die Sattelklemmung bei der Joplin irgenwie besser aus. 

Da ich auf jeden Fall eine Versatz möchte sind also noch Joplin4 und die ks900 er im Rennen.

Danke für Eure Tipps...


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Januar 2010)

Die 2010er Version der i900 ist nun ausgereift und funktioniert gut, gibt imho nichts mehr was gegen die Stütze spricht. 
Die 10cm verstellbereich der Joplin4 wären mir zu wenig, die 12,5cm der i900 sind schon an der Grenze.



> Da sieht (zumindest auf den Photos) die Sattelklemmung bei der Joplin irgenwie besser aus.


Die Sattelklemme der alten Joplin war eine Katastrophe, die neue arbeitet nach dem gleichen Prinzip.


----------



## meandmyGT (10. Januar 2010)

Die Sattelklemmung war ja DAS Problem der Joplin. Bei meiner geht es dank Montagepaste noch ganz gut - ich habe sie aber auch noch nicht hart rangenommen. Bei der Joplin 4 soll es besser sein. KS hat wohl auch was an der Klemmung gemacht.
Die Joplin (3") fährt supersoft ein und aus, wie das bei der KS ist weiß ich nicht. 
Allerdings kostet die i900 auch einiges weniger und hat mehr Verstellbereich. Wie sieht es mit dem Gewicht aus?

Von der Joplin4 gibt es eben noch keine Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## georgeharell (10. Januar 2010)

Beim gewicht lieg ich so ei 75 kg - also mittendrin.
Vom Preis her liegen beide noch im Rahmen. Mehr verstellbereich wäre mir lieber, aber oberste Priorität hat eine einwandfreie Funktion.


----------



## entlebucher (10. Januar 2010)

Darf ich auch senfen?

Habe meine KS i950 vor Weihnachten in Betrieb genommen und habe mittlerweile ca. 7000hm im Betrieb, davon die meiste Zeit bei Temperaturen unter dem Gefrierpunkt mit Schnee, Schneematsch etc. 

Die Stütze arbeitet eigentlich gut, und auch der Verstellweg genügt bei mir für die meisten Abfahren. Bei grosser Kälte arbeitet sie jedoch langsamer, und braucht schon etwas Zug um auszufahren.

Allerdings ist auch bei mir schon Dreck in die Aussparung für den Hebel gespritzt, ist dort gefroren und hat den Hebel dann blockiert. Ich denke darauf spricht auch Toolpusher an. Ich habe das Problem mit einer Putzaktion und viel Fett behoben. Danach etwas Klebeband um den Stützenkopf, so dass die Aussparung abgeschirmt ist. Seitdem hab ich damit keine Probleme mehr.

Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Stütze nach dem Winter im Dreck und Steinbeschuss macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meandmyGT (10. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte mit Gewicht eigentlich nicht deines gemeint, sondern dass ich nicht weiß wieviel die Joplin4 und die KS wiegen....


----------



## georgeharell (10. Januar 2010)

ja dann. Die sind etwas leichter.

Joplin 4: 505g
KS 900: 515g

Also kein wirklicher Unterschied.


----------



## Dorn76 (10. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mir überlegt ob es funzt den Remote-Hebel von der 
Joplin mit der GravityDropper zu kreutzen....
Der Hebel der Joplin gefällt mir deutlich besser...
Wenn Ihr Erfahrungen gemacht habt, her damit...

Vielen Dank
Dorn


----------



## rabidi (11. Januar 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Das Nonplusultra wäre ja, wenn ich noch den neuen Hebel bekomme.



Yep, neuer Hebel ist dabei!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Strider (11. Januar 2010)

Wo kann man denn die i900r zur Zeit zu einem vernünftigen Preis ohne x Wochen lieferzeit kaufen?


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Januar 2010)

GoCycle
http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop..._Sattelstuetze_30,9_--_385_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## Toolpusher69 (11. Januar 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn die i900r zur Zeit zu einem vernünftigen Preis ohne x Wochen lieferzeit kaufen?



Schau mal bei :hibike

Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## Wolfplayer (12. Januar 2010)

Hi,
hat den schon jemand Infos, wann die neue Joplin 4 mit 100mm 
lieferbar sein soll


----------



## Titanschrauber (12. Januar 2010)

Tut mir leid, das weiß ich nicht, aber Gravity Dropper plant für März die Markteinführung einer Version mit 5" (also ca. 127mm) Absenkung in 30,9 (31,6 voraussichtlich mit Shim)

Gruß Jörg


----------



## meandmyGT (12. Januar 2010)

Hört sich spannend an!
Fehlt nur noch ein guter Vertrieb in D!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## passatvr5 (12. Januar 2010)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat den schon jemand Infos, wann die neue Joplin 4 mit 100mm
> lieferbar sein soll



Lt. Info vom dt. Importeur Cosmicsports von heute, soll die Joplin 4 Ende Januar lieferbar sein.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Wolfplayer (12. Januar 2010)

passatvr5 schrieb:


> Lt. Info vom dt. Importeur Cosmicsports von heute, soll die Joplin 4 Ende Januar lieferbar sein.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Thomas



OK Danke, na dann schaun ma Mal


----------



## Alamo (13. Januar 2010)

rabidi schrieb:


> Yep, neuer Hebel ist dabei!
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Kriegt man in jedem Fall eine komplett neue? Hätte jetzt gedacht, dass die meine zerlegen und reparieren? Hatte keine Riefen, nur das selbstständige Ausfahren.


----------



## biker-wug (13. Januar 2010)

Bei mir haben sie das erste mal repariert, nach der Reparatur ging sie trotzdem net, dann wurde getauscht, mittlerweilen 2mal.


----------



## dubbel (13. Januar 2010)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> hat den schon jemand Infos, wann die neue Joplin 4 mit 100mm lieferbar sein soll



bzw. in 27,2?


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. Januar 2010)

ich hatte ebend mit Cosmic-sport telefoniert und dort sagten Sie mir,
fuer Ende Januar ist eine Lieferung angekuendigt.
doch man sagte auch gleich dazu, auf solche Aussagen seitens des Herstellers gebe man keine Garantie, 
da bereits fuer 2009 die ueberarbeitete Stuetze auf der Euro-Bike 2008 vorgestellt wurde.
nun haben wir ja schon 2010 und wir warten immer noch.
vieleicht schicke ich meine dann Ende Januar doch noch zum Service ein bei Cosmic-Sport


----------



## zotty (13. Januar 2010)

neues von KS. habe mir inzwischen eine 2.gekauft weil ich nicht solange ohne sein wollte. auch eine 2010 aber mit neuem hebel. das ist unglaublich was für schwankungen KS in der qualität hat.
1. remote hebel unter dem sattel, wo das kabel dran befestigt wird, ist so was von lose das ich links und rechts vom hebel eine u-scheibe plaziert habe. war bei der anderen überhaupt nicht der fall.
2.die stütze geht so was von schnell wieder nach oben, geil. soll man ja angeblich einstellen können, ging aber bei der ersten nicht.
3.der neue remote-hebel funktioniert top und man spürt sogar einen druckpunkt. hatte es nicht im ansatz vorher gegeben.
4.neues benutzer handbuch was sich darin unterscheidet, das man dort nichts von der einstellung der geschwindigkeit schreibt.
die funktionelle-haltbarkeit wird die zeit zeigen. bin zur zeit begeistert.


----------



## rabidi (13. Januar 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Kriegt man in jedem Fall eine komplett neue? Hätte jetzt gedacht, dass die meine zerlegen und reparieren? Hatte keine Riefen, nur das selbstständige Ausfahren.



Ich hatte Riefen und Steckenbleiben, bei mir war nie die Rede von ner Reparatur. Habe aber auf ne 2010er bestanden, bei mir hats deshalb ca. nen Monat gedauert bis ich Ersatz bekam.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## CrossX (13. Januar 2010)

rabidi schrieb:


> Ich hatte Riefen und Steckenbleiben, bei mir war nie die Rede von ner Reparatur. Habe aber auf ne 2010er bestanden, bei mir hats deshalb ca. nen Monat gedauert bis ich Ersatz bekam.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Bei wem hast du die Stütze gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1983 (13. Januar 2010)

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand die KS I950-R im Vergleich zur KS I900-R in der Hand gehabt? 
Soll ja ne hochwertigere Ausführung sein?! Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von gut 90?


----------



## rabidi (14. Januar 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Bei wem hast du die Stütze gekauft?



Hatte sie hier im Forum von "Dirtrace" (Marc Moeschler) gekauft, sehr netter Typ. Die Stütze hatte ich ihm zurückgeschickt und der Ersatz kam direkt von Wiener Bike Parts.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Stue (14. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie ist die i950 R 2010 doch noch gar nicht verfügbar, oder?


----------



## Chris1983 (14. Januar 2010)

Ich dachte eigentlich das hier ist schon die 2010er I950R?!

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop..._Sattelstuetze_30,9_--_390_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Oder weis jemand was genaueres?
Die haben auch schon seit langen die 14 Tage Lieferzeit drinstehen, da tut sich auch irgendwie nix.


----------



## Stue (14. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber noch nicht lieferbar. Laut GoCycle soll in 14 Tagen eine Lieferung reinkommen, habe heute per Mail dort angefragt. Werde aber erst bestellen, wenn erste Stützen ausgeliefert werden und Erfahrungswerte zur i950 R hier vorliegen.

Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich eine Remote benötige. Wie funktioniert das denn mit der Stütze ohne Remote? Den Hebel unter dem Sattel muss man betätigen und vermutlich gedrückt halten bis die Stütze ein-/ausgefahren ist. Verdreht die sich dabei oder wird das durch die Führung der Stütze verhindert? Vermute, dass die sich nicht verdreht, oder?

Könnte - glaube ich - auf Remote verzichten, was meint Ihr bzw. welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?

Grüße


----------



## HolgerK (14. Januar 2010)

Ich finde gerade das Ein- und Ausfahren ohne die Hand vom Lenker nehmen zu müssen als ein super wichtiges Sicherheitsfeature. Klar gehts auch ohne Remote aber gerade der Remotehebel macht für mich den Reiz aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RogerRobert (14. Januar 2010)

Tja, Remote oder nicht, das ist auch die Frage die ich mir stelle. Hat natÃ¼rlich Vor-und Nachteile. Ohne Re,ote sieht das Cockpit aufgerÃ¤umter aus. Da steh ich ja total drauf. Aber bei meinem ersten Freeride-Marathon hab ich gemerkt dass eine Fernbedienung fÃ¼r die SattelstÃ¼tze eigentlich nicht schlecht wÃ¤re. Man ist manchmal eben auch in technisch anspruchsvollerem GelÃ¤nde unterwegs, will aber dennoch die SattelhÃ¶he verstellen (Naja ich hatte zu der Zeit eh nur eine 10â¬ StÃ¼tze montiert). 
Ich denke es kommt drauf an wie sportlich ambitioniert man unterwegs ist und wie oft man auf einer Tour den Sattel verstellen will.

Ich kann mich aber leider auch noch nicht entscheiden


----------



## damage0099 (14. Januar 2010)

ich fuhr anfangs ohne, nachgebastelt, möchte sie nimmer missen, keinesfalls.
Kauf doch einfach mit Remote, wenn du das nicht brauchst, verkauf das Kit.


----------



## HolgerK (14. Januar 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ich fuhr anfangs ohne, nachgebastelt, möchte sie nimmer missen, keinesfalls.
> Kauf doch einfach mit Remote, wenn du das nicht brauchst, verkauf das Kit.



Gute Idee, stimme da vollstens zu. Wenn man es kennt, möchte man es nicht mehr missen. Wie Servolenkung, Klima elektr. Fensterheber, Navi und ZV im Auto.


----------



## biker-wug (14. Januar 2010)

Meine ersten waren ohne Remote, war zufrieden.

DAnn bei einem Umtausch auf Remote umgerüstet, NIE MEHR OHNE!!


----------



## RogerRobert (14. Januar 2010)

Wie es aussieht habe ich jetzt eine ohne Remote. Mein Händler hat grad angerufen, ich war nicht mehr ganz sicher ob ich eine geordert hatte oder nicht. Naja, anscheinend schon. Jetzt wird sie am We hoffentlich mal getestet Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt!


----------



## KäptnFR (15. Januar 2010)

Ahoi,

hab vorgestern eine gebrauchte Joplin bekommen:
die sattelklemmung ist im serienzustand leider, wie hier bereits mehrfach erwähnt, eine lustige fehlkonstruktion. Einige hier haben ja von sich verdrehenden Konen berichtet, soweit kams bei mir gar nicht, weil sich vorher schon das sattelgestänge (samt den aussenliegenden Klemmbacken) auf den Anlageflächen der Konen verdreht hat... 

Naja, kaum fräst/feilt/schleift man ne Stunde dran rum, schon hält die sattelklemmung (zumindest auf der ersten 4h tour auf recht holprigen trails) bombig  
Immer wieder verblüffend was für ein funktionsunfähiges zeug auf den markt gebracht wird, zum Glück hab ich nicht wirklich viel  für das Ding bezahlt...
Bei der Joplin 4 scheint das besser gelöst zu sein, sieht so aus als hätte man da sattelneigunsverstellung und sattelklemmung entkoppelt, oder?
http://www.bicycling.com/eurobike08_mb2/5.jpg

Da hier gerade die Frage ob mit oder ohne remote im raum steht, kann ich schon nach der ersten fahrt raten: MIT! Son teil schraubt man sich ja nur deshalb ans rad weil man das ding häufig verstellen möchte. dementsprechend nervt dieses dauernde "in den schritt greifen"  ein wenig, bzw ist manchmal nur recht schlecht möglich wenns grad arg holpert. Ich hatte leider nicht die wahl ob mit oder ohne, wahrscheinlich versuch ich mir sowas noch selber zu basteln.

Prinzipiell ists auf jeden fall ne seeehr witzige spielerei, wenn man sich auf den entsprechenden wegen bewegt wo mans auch braucht.


----------



## Ransom racer (15. Januar 2010)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> hab vorgestern eine gebrauchte Joplin bekommen:
> die sattelklemmung ist im serienzustand leider, wie hier bereits mehrfach erwähnt, eine lustige fehlkonstruktion. Einige hier haben ja von sich verdrehenden Konen berichtet, soweit kams bei mir gar nicht, weil sich vorher schon das sattelgestänge (samt den aussenliegenden Klemmbacken) auf den Anlageflächen der Konen verdreht hat...
> ...




genau, wen man eine ohne remot hat ist's super. hat man jedoch eine mit remot gefahren merkt man das dies noch besser ist!!


----------



## Büscherammler (15. Januar 2010)

Danke, jetzt habt ihr mich auf Remote angefixt 
Muss mich mal ans basteln machen, irgendwo muss noch ein U-turn Hebel sein...


----------



## Ransom racer (15. Januar 2010)

weitere vorteil vom remot finde ich das sich das bike am sattel schultern läst. vorallem der lange hebel der maverick/cb finde ich da störend.


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Januar 2010)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> Bei der Joplin 4 scheint das besser gelöst zu sein, sieht so aus als hätte man da sattelneigunsverstellung und sattelklemmung entkoppelt, oder?
> http://www.bicycling.com/eurobike08_mb2/5.jpg



tja leider ist dieser Klemmkopf so nie in Serie gegangen 
war in der Umsetzung der Serienproduktion von  Crank Borther als zu teuer verworfen. 
wurde mir letzte Woche noch von Cosmic-Sport bestaetigt.
hatte seinerzeit Anfang 2009 schon nach diesem Bild auf eine neue Joplin spekuliert 
doch wir wir nun wissen, warten wir ja immer noch auf die verbsserte Variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

verfolge schon seit geraumer Zeit diesen Threat, und ich wollte mal Fragen bis wann die KS950R lieferbar ist? Ich lese immer wieder 14 Tage Lieferzeit, stimmt das und warum nur bei GoCycle?

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## ikky (22. Januar 2010)

@Mountainbiker363:

14 Tage Lieferzeit steht schon ewig bei denen. Ich habe mir einfach die ohne Remote gekauft und hole mir den später nach oder baue mir selber einen. 80 Euro mehr für die Remote Version finde ich schon ziemlich heftig.


----------



## IschBins (22. Januar 2010)

Habe da mal eine frage an die jungs mit den kind schock´s. hat jemand schon mal irgendwo eine bezeichnung von diesem "lager" 




welches keins ist gefunden? Brauche unbedingt das teil und hab schon alles auf den kopf gestellt um so nen teil zu bekommen. Leider kennt das hier keiner und alle schütteln mit dem kopf wenn ich ihnen von einem nadellager erzähle was sich nicht dreht bzw nicht drehen darf...


----------



## snoopz (22. Januar 2010)

Mal zu SKS (o.ä.) schleppen das Ding und die fragen?


----------



## Alamo (22. Januar 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> verfolge schon seit geraumer Zeit diesen Threat, und ich wollte mal Fragen bis wann die KS950R lieferbar ist? Ich lese immer wieder 14 Tage Lieferzeit, stimmt das und warum nur bei GoCycle?
> 
> ...



Würde einfach mal eine Mail an die schreiben, habe bisher superschnelle Antworten bekommen!


----------



## zotty (23. Januar 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Mal zu SKS (o.ä.) schleppen das Ding und die fragen?



die heissen SKF!


----------



## snoopz (23. Januar 2010)

zotty schrieb:


> die heissen SKF!



Stimmt, SKS macht Schutzbleche... Kann man schonmal verwecheln


----------



## Orakel (24. Januar 2010)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> doch wir wir nun wissen, warten wir ja immer noch auf die verbsserte Variante


ich hab sie in 30,9 in 31,6 dauert es wohl noch etwas


----------



## mät__ (24. Januar 2010)

IschBins schrieb:


> Habe da mal eine frage an die jungs mit den kind schock´s. hat jemand schon mal irgendwo eine bezeichnung von diesem "lager"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 180336
> 
> welches keins ist gefunden? Brauche unbedingt das teil und hab schon alles auf den kopf gestellt um so nen teil zu bekommen. Leider kennt das hier keiner und alle schütteln mit dem kopf wenn ich ihnen von einem nadellager erzähle was sich nicht dreht bzw nicht drehen darf...




Wenn du nach einem Nadellager fragst, das sich nicht drehen darf, schüttelt natürlich jeder den Kopf - weil das auch kein Lager, sondern ein "Hülsenfreilauf" ist.
Gibts z.B. von INA/FAG http://www.fag.de/content.fag.de/de...up_roller_clutches/drawncuprollerclutches.jsp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speci05 (24. Januar 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> verfolge schon seit geraumer Zeit diesen Threat, und ich wollte mal Fragen bis wann die KS950R lieferbar ist? Ich lese immer wieder 14 Tage Lieferzeit, stimmt das und warum nur bei GoCycle?




Bei HIBIKE schauen! Die machen eindeutig *seriösere* Angaben zu den Lieferzeiten!!

GOCYCLE beruft sich "wohl" auf Angaben des Importeurs und korrigiert diese dann offentsichtlich nicht, wenn es neue Angaben gibt..... was natürlich ziemlich witzlos ("clever") ist.

Merkt ja keiner


----------



## Murph (24. Januar 2010)

mät schrieb:


> Wenn du nach einem Nadellager fragst, das sich nicht drehen darf, schüttelt natürlich jeder den Kopf - weil das auch kein Lager, sondern ein "Hülsenfreilauf" ist.
> Gibts z.B. von INA/FAG http://www.fag.de/content.fag.de/de...up_roller_clutches/drawncuprollerclutches.jsp




Glaube nicht das dies die richtigen sind!
Zumindest steht in deinem Link nix von doppelklemmung oder sowas in der Art.
Ein normaler Hülsenfreilauf sperrt ja auch nur in eine Richtung....daher _Freilauf_.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## martinjenni (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo, bei SKF, FAG, INA und so weiter wirst du keine doppelt sperrenden Hülsen"freiläufe" finden. Auf jeden Fall nicht im Standardsortiment. Eine solche Anwendung wie bei der I950 habe ich sonst noch nie gesehen. Die Nachteile haben ja auch schon viele erfahren. Bei Linearführungen für den Maschinenau wird das Verdrehen der Welle anderst gelöst. Einfach mal die Online Kataloge auf SKF.com anschauen. Da steht wirklich viel zum Ganzen. Dieses Teil wird wahrscheinlich eine Sonderanfertigung für KS sein. 2 gewöhnliche Hülsenfreiläufe können ja gegengleich eingebaut werden, hast den gleichen Effekt bei leider grösserer Lagerlänge.


----------



## Murph (25. Januar 2010)

martinjenni schrieb:


> hast den gleichen Effekt bei leider grösserer Lagerlänge.


 
Das dann ev. gegen dir Riefen helfen würde!
Mehr Rollen = mehr Fläche = weniger Flächenpressung


----------



## Alamo (25. Januar 2010)

speci05 schrieb:


> Bei HIBIKE schauen! Die machen eindeutig *seriösere* Angaben zu den Lieferzeiten!!
> 
> GOCYCLE beruft sich "wohl" auf Angaben des Importeurs und korrigiert diese dann offentsichtlich nicht, wenn es neue Angaben gibt..... was natürlich ziemlich witzlos ("clever") ist.
> 
> Merkt ja keiner



Worauf sollen die sich denn sonst berufen? Mehr können die doch auch nicht sagen - oder erwartest du von nem Bike Shop, dass er Lieferverzögerungen in der Kristallkugel bestimmt?


----------



## mät__ (25. Januar 2010)

Murph schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das dies die richtigen sind!
> Zumindest steht in deinem Link nix von doppelklemmung oder sowas in der Art.
> Ein normaler Hülsenfreilauf sperrt ja auch nur in eine Richtung....daher _Freilauf_.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Tatsächlich! Ich fasse es nicht. Ich dachte die haben zwei von diesen Hülsenfreiläufen in entgegen gesetzter Richtung eingebaut. 

So ein Bauteil habe ich auch noch nie gesehen. Da muss tatsächlich eine Sonderanfertigung sein. 

@IschBins: Kannst du das Bauteil ohne Beschädigung ausbauen? Vllt steht ja irgendwo der Hersteller drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (25. Januar 2010)

War etwas länger abstinent in diesem Thread. Leider gibts aber einen Grund zurückzukehren: Mittlererweile ist *meine dritte KS-i-900-R aufgrund des gleichen Defekts* wie die beiden davor außer Funktion.

Den Defekt hab ich schon mehrmals beschrieben: 
*Die Stütze läßt sich wieder nicht mehr arretieren. Senkt sich von selbst langsam im Sitzen ab und fährt auch langsam wieder aus, wenn man sie entlastet.* Ich hab seit 2008 die Weiterentwicklung der KS miterlebt. Dass trotz vieler positiver Veränderungen drei mal der gleiche Defekt auftritt ist schon eigenartig  

Gibt es auch andere KS-User, die mit diesem Problem konfroniert waren bzw sind? Was könnte die mögliche Ursache sein? 

Irgendwie habe ich da Gefühl, dass die kalten Temperaturen vielleicht dazu beitragen, dass das System undicht werden könnte - immerhin ist das schon die zweite KS, die nach einem Snowride eingegangen ist. Damals, bei meinen ersten Defekt, gab es aber noch keine weiteren negativen Berichte über die KS bei Schnee/Kälte. Gibts jemanden im Forum, der sich auch regelmäßig mit dieser Variosattelstütze zwischen -3 und -13 Grad im Gelände bewegt?

Naja. Zum Glück sollte die Sattelstütze aufgrund der Garantie (2 Jahre ab Fertigstellung) anstandslos ausgetauscht werden.

Ergänzend zur neuen KS (Modell Ende Sept´09 bekommen):

+ Remote/Bowdenzug vormontiert (einfache Montage)
+ kein seitliches Spiel (vorherige Modelle hatte ein geringes)
+ keine Riefen mehr am unteren Ende des Tauchrohrs
+/- Sattelklemmung etwas besser (musste trotzdem hin und wieder nachgestellt werden)
+/- Bei Minusgraden fährt die Stütze in zeitlupe aus
- Bei Minusgraden funktioniert die Fernbedienung kaum, da Hebel/Bowde einfrieren
- Wenn man die das Bike bei abgesenkter Stütze anhebt fährt die Stütze ca 1,5cm raus (war aber nicht störend)
- in diesen 1,5cm (oberes Endes des Tauchrohrs) sind Riefen/Kratzer entstanden (Funktion war dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt)
- Verstellweg eigentlich 120mm (statt der angegebenen 125mm)

Bisherige KS-Karriere:

1. Stütze (09.11.08 - 22.11.08): 163km/3.544hm
2. Stütze (19.01.09 - 08.09.09): 2.630km/50.638hm
3. Stütze (25.09.09 - 25.01.09): 1.005km/28.200hm

Klingt zwar verrückt, aber wie schon erwähnt möchte ich trotz dieser Probleme nicht mehr auf eine Variosattelstütze verzichten.

LG


----------



## Ransom racer (25. Januar 2010)

- Wenn man die das Bike bei abgesenkter Stütze anhebt fährt die Stütze ca 1,5cm raus (war aber nicht störend)


also meine 2010er hatte sich beim anheben am sattel auch ausgefahren. jedoch konnte ich sie meist bis ganz rausziehen. habe sie dan gleich nochmals eigeschick.
mir wurden gesagt das etwas zuviel druck in einer kammer gewesen sei. 
jetzt ist das problem behoben.


----------



## speci05 (25. Januar 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Worauf sollen die sich denn sonst berufen? Mehr können die doch auch nicht sagen - oder erwartest du von nem Bike Shop, dass er Lieferverzögerungen in der Kristallkugel bestimmt?



Ja doch, Lieferzeiten haben was mit Kristallkugel schauen zu tun.

Trotzdem, ganz einfach. Schau bei HIBIKE! Da klappt es wohl besser mit den Infos. Die Infos des Importeurs werden augenscheinlich auf deren Seite aktuell gehalten. Wie erwähnt.

Beide werden ja wohl denselben Importeur für Deutschland haben.

Aber ... alles halb so wild. Deswegen kommt die Sattelstütze auch nicht schneller


----------



## zotty (27. Januar 2010)

meine aktuelle modell 2010 fährt einwandfrei rein und raus. habe es extra die letzten male probiert bei temperaturen von 2-11 grad minus. das was allerdings ein problem ab ca.8 grad minus ist, das der remotehebel in zeilupe in seine ausgangsstellung zurück geht. wenn mans weiss ist das einfach zu händeln. achso fast vergessen, sie schiesst auch bei diesen minusgraden sehr schnell wieder nach oben. 
das ding ist eine kaufempfehlung, warum einige die 950 haben wollen ist mir nicht ganz klar.


----------



## Alamo (29. Januar 2010)

Da meine Stütze ja immer noch unterwegs ist, habe ich mal den Händler angeschrieben. Der sagte mir nun, dass man noch auf eine Lieferung aus Asien warte, die wohl Anfang Februar eintreffen solle. Vielleicht sind da ja auch eure 950er drin!
Ich freue mich jedenfalls, da ich jetzt das aktuellste Modell bekomme


----------



## tourenschnecke (29. Januar 2010)

zotty schrieb:


> meine aktuelle modell 2010 fährt einwandfrei rein und raus. habe es extra die letzten male probiert bei temperaturen von 2-11 grad minus. das was allerdings ein problem ab ca.8 grad minus ist, das der remotehebel in zeilupe in seine ausgangsstellung zurück geht. wenn mans weiss ist das einfach zu händeln. achso fast vergessen, sie schiesst auch bei diesen minusgraden sehr schnell wieder nach oben.
> das ding ist eine kaufempfehlung, warum einige die 950 haben wollen ist mir nicht ganz klar.


Hallo,
Die 950 hat keine 25mm Versatz. Wenn man den Sattel eh schon weit vorne hat, bringt einen eine um 2,5 cm verschobene Sitzposition ganz schön aus der optimalen Position. Außerdem wird der Sattel mit 2 Schrauben geklemmt. Für Schwergewichte ist das nicht zu verachten.
Tschüß Klaus


----------



## zotty (30. Januar 2010)

tourenschnecke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die 950 hat keine 25mm Versatz. Wenn man den Sattel eh schon weit vorne hat, bringt einen eine um 2,5 cm verschobene Sitzposition ganz schön aus der optimalen Position. Außerdem wird der Sattel mit 2 Schrauben geklemmt. Für Schwergewichte ist das nicht zu verachten.
> Tschüß Klaus



also wenn dich ein versatz von 2,5cm aus der optimalensitzposition bringt hast du die falsche rahmengrösse gekauft. mit der zwei schraubenbefestigung muss sich erst bewähren. ich habe mit ritchey zweifachklemmung nur probleme gehabt.
was ich mir vorstellen könnte ist: das die belastung auf eine gerade stütze weniger probleme mit der reibung/riefen/lager hat. bin gespannt!


----------



## Ransom racer (30. Januar 2010)

zotty schrieb:


> also wenn dich ein versatz von 2,5cm aus der optimalensitzposition bringt hast du die falsche rahmengrösse gekauft. mit der zwei schraubenbefestigung muss sich erst bewähren. ich habe mit ritchey zweifachklemmung nur probleme gehabt.
> was ich mir vorstellen könnte ist: das die belastung auf eine gerade stütze weniger probleme mit der reibung/riefen/lager hat. bin gespannt!




nicht umbedingt, wen die originale schon einen rechten versatz hat!!

kenne es von meinem ransom.


----------



## joker78 (30. Januar 2010)

Blacx Jewel AM adjust. seatpost 110mm travel, 400mm length
Wer hat da schon erfahrungen mit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]



 Bitte Farbe und GrÃ¶Ãe auswÃ¤hlen, Anzahl eintragen und in den Warenkorb legen.



GrÃ¶Ãe



Empf. VK (â¬ )


 27.2



299,00 



silver 



Lagerbestand


----------



## joker78 (30. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (30. Januar 2010)

Oh nein, sie hat mich verlassen. 
Schade, sehr, sehr schade, denn ich mochte sie. Hätte es noch länger  gedauert mit ihr, dann wäre vielleicht auch Liebe drauß geworden... 

Die i900R. Nach 2 Monaten und 16 Ausfahrten fährt der Sattel hoch- und runter... leider ohne dass ich den Hebel bediene. Die Klemmung ist defekt. Auch Reinigen der Stütze und gut zureden (und ich habe lange versucht sie dazu zu bewegen es noch einmal zu probieren) hat leider nichts geholfen... 

Ich schicke sie nun ein, warte auf den Austausch, werde sie dann verkaufen und erst wieder eine holen, wenn wirklich eine komplett sorgenfreie existiert.


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Januar 2010)

joker78 schrieb:


> Blacx Jewel AM adjust. seatpost 110mm travel, 400mm length
> Wer hat da schon erfahrungen mit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]



Schrei mal nicht so, ein Ausrufezeichen reicht auch 

Ansonsten fand ich die Blacx von anfang an sehr interessant. Mittlerweile ist der Preis aber von ertrÃ¤glichen 199â¬ auf 299â¬ gestiegen, eine ziemlich heftige Preissteigerung und zuviel fÃ¼r einen Versuch.

DafÃ¼r gibt es jetzt einen D Vetrieb und GoCycle hat sie schon im Programm:
http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop..._Sattelstuetze_27,2_--_385_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Leider bisher immer noch nur in 27,2 erhÃ¤ltlich und nur 10cm Verstellbereich. Ausserdem ist die Belastung auf das Sattelgestell, bei der Art von Sattelklemmung welche bei der Blaxc verwendet wird, ziemlich hoch.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (30. Januar 2010)

hey, 
ich hab vor nem jahr bei dirtrace ne kind shok i900 gekauft und nun probleme damit. hat noch jemand eine stütze bei ihm gekauft? bitte dringend per pm bei mir melden.
wäre super, danke


----------



## IschBins (30. Januar 2010)

mät schrieb:


> Tatsächlich! Ich fasse es nicht. Ich dachte die haben zwei von diesen Hülsenfreiläufen in entgegen gesetzter Richtung eingebaut.
> 
> So ein Bauteil habe ich auch noch nie gesehen. Da muss tatsächlich eine Sonderanfertigung sein.
> 
> @IschBins: Kannst du das Bauteil ohne Beschädigung ausbauen? Vllt steht ja irgendwo der Hersteller drauf...



Nein, kann es nicht ausbauen - zumindest nicht ohne es (vermutlich) zu zerstören. Da es eine verdrehsicherung ist, wird das "Lager" wohl auch "eingeschrumpft" sein (Lager kalt, Rohr warm, dann eingsetzt).
Das mit INA SKF usw hab ich schon alles durch, sowie mehrere spezial Shops wo das ding keiner kennt.


----------



## Marc B (31. Januar 2010)

Die Rase Black Mamba stütze sieht auch interessant aus:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/9057576"]The Rase 9" remote adjustable seatpost in action on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Hufi (31. Januar 2010)

Tja und eine der wenigen die funktioniert. Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=377313


----------



## Murph (31. Januar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Die Rase Black Mamba stütze sieht auch interessant aus



Sieht nicht nur interessant aus,funktioniert auch ganz hervorragend! 
Und vor allem,sie funktioniert zuverlässig.


----------



## Chris1983 (31. Januar 2010)

So schnell wie die wieder hochkommt muss man ja richtig aufpassen das man nich eins aufn Sack bekommt


----------



## Hufi (31. Januar 2010)

Am Anfang ist sie schnell. Die Geschwindigkeit nimmt aber ab mit zunehmenden Ausfahren, da die Spannung der Feder nachläßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (31. Januar 2010)

man sollte sie ja auch nicht unkontrolliert hochschießen lassen.


----------



## firefix (31. Januar 2010)

IschBins schrieb:


> Nein, kann es nicht ausbauen - zumindest nicht ohne es (vermutlich) zu zerstören.



kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wie aber ausbauen geht. Hatte es damals rausgezogen um die Maße für einen guten Ersatz zu bekommen. Hatte auch kein Ersatz gefunden.


----------



## Maertenz (31. Januar 2010)

Hi all,

also ich fahr seit ca. 4 - 6 Wochen ne i900 und hab bzgl. Kälte keine Probleme. Was aber etwas nervt: wenn das Bike nen Tag steht bzw. auch schon, wenn man 45 min in unveränderter (meist voll ausgefahrener) Position fährt, dann braucht man erstmal Wucht bzw. Kraft, damit sich was bewegt - wie wenn was eingetrocknet wäre. Nach dem ersten heftigen Impuls flutscht sie aber gleich wieder 1a ... 

i900-User: ist/war das bei euch auch so? Wenn ja, vergeht es nach längerer Nutzung oder habt ihr was dagegen unternehmen können?


Generell bin ich etwas beunruhigt, wenn ich hier so manche Beiträge lese ... klingt, als sei ein Defekt nur eine Frage der Zeit...


Grüsse 
Maertenz


----------



## Alamo (31. Januar 2010)

Das Haken hatte ich auch in der ausgefahrenen Position, aber auch wenn die Stütze halb ausgefahren war. Ging mir allgemein etwas zu schwergängig für meinen Geschmack. Denke auch, dass Defekt nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, dann besser in der Garantiezeit als zu spät  Kein Wunder, dass die Dinger so teuer sind, wenn jeder Käufer drei davon kaputtfährt...
Hoffe mal die haben das Problem jetzt in der aktuellen Version behoben. Der neue Remotehebel mit Schraubgriffklemmung sieht ja schonmal sexy aus


----------



## stuk (2. Februar 2010)

das wird mit der zeit besser wenn erst die riefen drinn sind

also nach 4 ks 900 stützen in 2009 (auch eine 2010 war dabei) habe ich es aufgegeben. Riefen; schwergängig, sich weitende Sattelklemmung sind doch zu viel.

mfg


----------



## siq (2. Februar 2010)

kennt jemand die Spezi Command Adjust Post ? Die soll ja laut dem Test hier sehr gelungen sein ( abgesehen natürlich vom Preis )
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2066


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (2. Februar 2010)

Hat ein Bekannter von mir auch nach 2 Versuchen wieder zurück gegeben.
War undicht,ist dann wärend der Fahrt abgesackt!


----------



## Battle4Paradise (2. Februar 2010)

Könnte ein KS i950- Besitzer mal versuchen, ob man durch Umdrehen der blauen (?) Mutter mit Aussengewinde auf der Unterseite der Sattelstütze den Hub von 125 mm auf ca. 115 mm verkürzen kann?

Der Grund für meine Frage ist, dass ich auf meinem Bike maximal eine 380 mm lange Stütze fahren kann...


----------



## rabidi (3. Februar 2010)

Yep, geht! 
Bin meine erste 900 ein Jahr so gefahren; jetzt wegen anderer Rahmengrösse kann ich bei der Neuen die ganzen 125mm benützen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Battle4Paradise (3. Februar 2010)

rabidi schrieb:


> Yep, geht!
> Bin meine erste 900 ein Jahr so gefahren; jetzt wegen anderer Rahmengrösse kann ich bei der Neuen die ganzen 125mm benützen.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Hallo Ralph,

hast Du das Mutter umdrehen denn auch mit einer i950 versucht und nicht nur mit der i900?

Grüße

Tom


----------



## rabidi (3. Februar 2010)

Hi,
ich denke dass es bei der 950 gleich ist, die beiden unterscheiden sich doch nur vom Klemmkopf her.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## hellvis (3. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ansonsten fand ich die Blacx von anfang an sehr interessant. Mittlerweile ist der Preis aber von erträglichen 199 auf 299 gestiegen, eine ziemlich heftige Preissteigerung und zuviel für einen Versuch.
> 
> Dafür gibt es jetzt einen D Vetrieb und GoCycle hat sie schon im Programm:
> http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop..._Sattelstuetze_27,2_--_385_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop
> ...


 
ui, die wäre schon recht nah an perfekt (wenn sie wirklich funktioniert).
eine schwarze version wäre noch toll, aber der preis ist mir dan auch echt zu hart. ich denke 170 euro ist echt die schmerzgrenze.

was gibt es denn für 27,2 fahrer noch an alternativen auser die auch sau teure gravity dropper?

grüße
max


----------



## [email protected] (4. Februar 2010)

Murph schrieb:


> Hat ein Bekannter von mir auch nach 2 Versuchen wieder zurück gegeben.
> War undicht,ist dann wärend der Fahrt abgesackt!



Dann hat dein Bekannter wohl Pech gehabt ! Wurden ja auch zügig und ohne Probleme gegen das neuere Modell eingetauscht. In meinen Augen eine perfekt funtionierende "Verstellbare" ! Kein seitliches Spiel, ordentliche 3 Stufige Arretierung und Riefen sind einfach nicht zu befürchten. Keine Ahnung wieso die ignoriert wird ? Preis ?...............naja, für etwas funktionierendes legt man das gerne hin. Höchstens die eine Größe und "nur" 100mm dürfte man bemängeln. Ich kann sie nur wärmstens empfehlen !!


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2010)

Blancx legt in 2010 wohl stark nach und bringt neue Durchmesser und Farben raus. Schaut mal http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/

Jetzt gib es auch 30.9mm and 31.6mm zudem ist auch die Klemmung neu.

Werde wohl abwarten bis sie in D verfügbar sind. Sehen sehr vielversprechend aus. Von KS hört man ja trotz neuem Modell immer noch von Problemen

Bis denne


----------



## Hufi (5. Februar 2010)

Wieso warten es gibt schon einen deutschen Vertrieb.
http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2010)

Den Vertrieb gibt es, aber leider ist die neue Variante noch nicht verfügbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorn76 (5. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Blancx legt in 2010 wohl stark nach und bringt neue Durchmesser und Farben raus. Schaut mal http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/
> 
> Jetzt gib es auch 30.9mm and 31.6mm zudem ist auch die Klemmung neu.
> 
> ...


Die blacx wird über SportsNut in D vertrieben, sollte leicht zu bekommen sein...
...Ups, zu spät...


----------



## Reese23 (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hab eine kurze Frage zu euren Kind Shocks alla i900 und i950. 

Ich fahre eine i950 und beim heutigen biken ist mir aufgefallen dass wenn die Stütze eingefahren ist ich sie >>ohne<< den Remotehebel zu drücken wieder raus ziehen kann... ohne wirklich Kraft anzuwenden. Wollte an einer kurzen Tragepassage das Bike am Sattel und Lenker packen und zack war die Stütze oben. 

IST DAS TEIL KAPUTT??? Hat das schon mal jemand gehabt?


----------



## monkey10 (7. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab eine kurze Frage zu euren Kind Shocks alla i900 und i950.
> 
> ...



war bei meiner ersten und zweiten kindshock nicht so. bei der dritten ist die stütze etwa 1 cm ausgefahren, wenn ich das rad am sattel bei eingefahrener stütze angehoben habe. ganz raus ist sie aber nicht.

solange die stütze nicht (wie bei mir) ohne den remotehebel zu drücken von selbst einfährt, würde mich das ehrlichgesagt nicht stören. 

ob das allerdings gewollt ist... das wäre mir neu 

LG 

PS: werd das gleich mal testen, wenn ich die vierte stütze habe.


----------



## Reese23 (8. Februar 2010)

So, ich hab mein Stützenphänomen mal unter die Lupe genommen. Also die Luft die dafür sorgt das das Vakuum verschwindet kommt von oben durch die Dichtung an dem roten Ring. Wenn der nicht 1000% zu ist und die Dichtung nicht 3000% sauber is dat Vakuum wech... 

Also, Dichtung sauber gelutscht und den (Kock-)Ring ordentlich zugedreht schon ist gut.


----------



## Ransom racer (8. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> So, ich hab mein Stützenphänomen mal unter die Lupe genommen. Also die Luft die dafür sorgt das das Vakuum verschwindet kommt von oben durch die Dichtung an dem roten Ring. Wenn der nicht 1000% zu ist und die Dichtung nicht 3000% sauber is dat Vakuum wech...
> 
> Also, Dichtung sauber gelutscht und den (Kock-)Ring ordentlich zugedreht schon ist gut.



hatte ich auch.
schau mal mein beitrag 2.seiten weiter vorne.


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Februar 2010)

hab Samstag meine KS getauscht bekommen (wieder 2009), bin gespannt wie lange diese hält, kommt mir jetzt schon so vor als würde sie sehr stramm sitzen. 
Mir wurde geraten zum Einsenken der Gabel das Körpergewicht besser zu verlagern. Ich soll mich also dem teuer gekauften Material anpassen...
Naja, ich lasse mich mal überraschen.


----------



## Alamo (8. Februar 2010)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> hab Samstag meine KS getauscht bekommen (wieder 2009), bin gespannt wie lange diese hält, kommt mir jetzt schon so vor als würde sie sehr stramm sitzen.
> Mir wurde geraten zum Einsenken der Gabel das Körpergewicht besser zu verlagern. Ich soll mich also dem teuer gekauften Material anpassen...
> Naja, ich lasse mich mal überraschen.



Wann hast du das Teil eingeschickt und wohin?

Ich warte immer noch auf meine...


----------



## Mountain77 (9. Februar 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Wann hast du das Teil eingeschickt und wohin?
> 
> Ich warte immer noch auf meine...



Mein Händler hatte noch Stützen vorrätig und hat direkt getauscht... sonst hätte es wohl länger gedauert.


----------



## jopo (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute, nachdem ich zu dem Thema Automatische Sattelstütze nun lange genug mitgelesen habe, werde ich mir lieber selber eine bauen (weniger Stress ;-).
Ich brauche aber gleich mal eure Hilfe, habe eine Frage. Ich muss jetzt eine Gasfeder bestellen. Wie gross ist die optimale Kraft, mit der die Stütze beim Verstellen nach oben drücken sollte. 
Wer die Kraft seiner Stütze als optimal empfindet, kann ja bitte mal sein Bike mit dem Sattel nach unten auf eine Personenwaage stellen und draufdrücken bis die die Stütze eintaucht (aber dabei Auslöse-Hebel ziehen ;-)
Zu meinem Thread geht es hier (aber nur für Leute mit viel Zeit und Vorliebe für lange Texte): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=445513
Danke schon mal im Voraus!
jopo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
hat schon mal jemand den gesamten Sattelklemmkopf der I900 demontiert?

Wenn ja wie.


----------



## lexle (14. Februar 2010)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat schon mal jemand den gesamten Sattelklemmkopf der I900 demontiert?
> 
> Wenn ja wie.



Was meinst du?

Die Klemmplatten mit Schrauben oder den geschmiedeten Kopf vom Rohr


----------



## biker-wug (14. Februar 2010)

Der geschmiedete Kopf ist in das Rohr eingeschraubt, allerdings löst sich beim abschrauben auch die Verbindung hebel Luftkartusche.
Hab das mal bei einer defekten probiert, das war ein einmaliges aufschrauben!!


----------



## esmirald_h (14. Februar 2010)

Ja den geschmiedeten Kopf vom Rohr.

@ biker wug 

also man sollte den Kopf nicht abschrauben oder!


----------



## biker-wug (14. Februar 2010)

Ich würde es nicht machen, schau später mal in den Keller, ob ich evtl. Fotos von machen kann!


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (15. Februar 2010)

Also ich warte seit nun fast einem Jahr auf mein i900r ich hab se einschicken lassen wegen der tiefen Rillen hinten und bis heut ist sie nicht zurückgekommen und mein Händler ist auch ratlos...ich bin einfach nur stink sauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (15. Februar 2010)

take it or leave it ^^


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (15. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcMBw97WNOQ&feature=related"]YouTube- Ã¤h nein[/ame]


----------



## Peter Gun (16. Februar 2010)

Moin! Hab ne K950 und funktioniert gut, aber habe leider beim rummbasteln den kleinen roten Hebel der von dem Remote Zug bedient wird abgebrochen. Wo bekommt man denn Ersatzteile her!

Wer ist denn der Importeur?

Grüße

Peter Gun


----------



## harke (16. Februar 2010)

Peter Gun schrieb:


> abgebrochen.


----------



## Peter Gun (16. Februar 2010)

harke schrieb:


>


----------



## M!tch (16. Februar 2010)

ich übersetze mal.



harke schrieb:


>



wer den schaden hat, braucht für den spott nicht zu sorgen.



Peter Gun schrieb:


>



über spinner wie dich könnte ich mich stundenlang aufregen.


----------



## Peter Gun (17. Februar 2010)

So jetzt wo wir die Sprachbarriere überwunden haben, könnte mir ja mal einer weiterhelfen, oder!


----------



## bastelfreak (17. Februar 2010)

Selber bauen, ich glaube kaum das du dafür Ersatzteile bekommst, maximal noch einschicken und reparieren lassen.
Bau das Teil aus, vermesse es genau und wende dich im Selbstbauprojektefred nochmal, oder wenn du wenn du jemanden kennst, Dreher oder anderweitigen Berufs oder Hobbyzerspaner. Ich denke das Hebelchen ist kein Hexenwerk und ziemlich schnell zurecht gedreht und gebohrt.


----------



## zotty (17. Februar 2010)

im remote kit zum nachrüsten ist der hebel drin. in deiner bedienungsanleitung/handbuch steht der vertrieb.


----------



## jopo (17. Februar 2010)

Peter Gun schrieb:


> So jetzt wo wir die Sprachbarriere überwunden haben, könnte mir ja mal einer weiterhelfen, oder!


 


zotty schrieb:


> im remote kit zum nachrüsten ist der hebel drin. in deiner bedienungsanleitung/handbuch steht der vertrieb.


 
Ich wäre eventuell an der Remote ohne den Hebel interessiert wenn die gut ist. Kannst Du mir mal per Mail ein Foto von dem Bedienteil am Lenker senden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Gun (17. Februar 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Ich wäre eventuell an der Remote ohne den Hebel interessiert wenn die gut ist. Kannst Du mir mal per Mail ein Foto von dem Bedienteil am Lenker senden.



Du musst genauer lesen! Ich möchte nicht die Remote *verkaufen*, sondern suche ein Ersatzteil und möchte das *kaufen*


----------



## zotty (17. Februar 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Ich wäre eventuell an der Remote ohne den Hebel interessiert wenn die gut ist. Kannst Du mir mal per Mail ein Foto von dem Bedienteil am Lenker senden.





besser den von der joplin. der ist meiner meinung nach der beste zur zeit. kannste in alle richtungen bewegen und WUP!


----------



## jopo (17. Februar 2010)

Peter Gun schrieb:


> Du musst genauer lesen! Ich möchte nicht die Remote *verkaufen*, sondern suche ein Ersatzteil und möchte das *kaufen*


 
Zotty hat Dir das hier geschrieben: 



zotty schrieb:


> im remote kit zum nachrüsten ist der hebel drin. in deiner bedienungsanleitung/handbuch steht der vertrieb.


 
Da steht, wenn Du ein Remote-Kit kaufst, ist der Hebel dabei. Und alles ausser dem Hebel hätte ich dann von Dir gekauft.

Du hast echt ein Verständnisprob!


----------



## zotty (17. Februar 2010)

Peter Gun schrieb:


> Du musst genauer lesen! Ich möchte nicht die Remote *verkaufen*, sondern suche ein Ersatzteil und möchte das *kaufen*



der war in gedanken weiter. du kaufst komplett und den remote an ihn weiter.


----------



## zotty (17. Februar 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Zotty hat Dir das hier geschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du warst schneller als ich


----------



## jopo (17. Februar 2010)

zotty schrieb:


> du warst schneller als ich


 
Na klar 

Danke für die Info mit dem Hebel von der Joplin! 

edit: Habe ich gerade gefunden für 35,- plus Versand, schaut gut aus.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2010)

Der Joplin Hebel Ist wirklich verdammt gut ! Habe den an meiner Speci Command auch gegen den original Hebel ersetzt !! Dieser Wechselpin für die Stütze ist über............wenn der an die KS paßt ?...........würde den abgeben !


----------



## SchrottRox (18. Februar 2010)

So, endlich ist die Joplin 4 auch in 31,6 mm lieferbar! Heute angekommen.






















-Sattel wackelt minimal, absolut nicht störend
-wenn man das Rad am abgesenkten Sattel hochhebt, kommt die Stütze raus

Ansonsten goiles Teil, aber 208 Euro ist halt au net wenig


----------



## Peter Gun (19. Februar 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Zotty hat Dir das hier geschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja hatte ich auch so verstanden, aber ich brauch ja nur ein klitzekleines Teil und keine ganze Remote. Nachrüstremote ist auch nicht lieferbar.

Danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Februar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> So, endlich ist die Joplin 4 auch in 31,6 mm lieferbar! Heute angekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 woher hast Du die bestellt,
ich kann Niemanden finden, der sie liefern kann


----------



## SchrottRox (20. Februar 2010)

Uhps...sorry, völlig vergessen. Drück mich - die können schon liefern.

Bei den Anderen kann es wohl auch nicht mehr lange dauern - das Schiff aus Übersee hat angelegt


----------



## Peter Gun (20. Februar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Uhps...sorry, völlig vergessen. Drück mich - die können schon liefern.
> 
> Bei den Anderen kann es wohl auch nicht mehr lange dauern - das Schiff aus Übersee hat angelegt



Ja aber ich suche ja ein E-Teil für ne Kind Shock! Den Hebel an der Stütze nicht am Lenker! Da hilft nur Geduld!


----------



## Chrisomie21 (21. Februar 2010)

vetrieb ist auf jeden fall wiener bike parts. dort anrufen und nachfragen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die Joplins immer mit Reduzierhülsen geliefert werden. hat zufällig jemand eine Reduzierhülse von 34,9 auf 31,6mm über? Ich hätte ggf. Interesse.

Danke!


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. Februar 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die Joplins immer mit Reduzierhülsen geliefert werden. hat zufällig jemand eine Reduzierhülse von 34,9 auf 31,6mm über? Ich hätte ggf. Interesse.
> 
> Danke!



wenn das so seien sollte, kannst Du meine haben
habe sie heute bestellt, war noch 1 am Lager kommt wohl Donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Teflon (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

also lieferbar ist die auch bei anderen Shops. Zum Bsp. bei www.bike-components.de, jedoch für 235,- Euro Remote und 209,- ohne Remote.

Jetzt bin ich gespannt auf die ersten ehrlichen und ernsthaften längeren Testberichte, wegen klappern, ein- ausfahren, Sattelklemmung der Stütze usw. Laut MB soll sie beim ausfahren kurz vorm Ende sehr langsam rauskommen. Gibt sich das noch usw.

Checkt das mal gründlich und dann bitte umfangreich posten. Danke.


----------



## Der Toni (22. Februar 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die Joplins immer mit Reduzierhülsen geliefert werden. hat zufällig jemand eine Reduzierhülse von 34,9 auf 31,6mm über? Ich hätte ggf. Interesse.
> 
> Danke!



Ich habe meine Joplin4 vor ein paar Tagen geliefert bekommen.
Waren keine Reduzierhülsen dabei.


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. Februar 2010)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also lieferbar ist die auch bei anderen Shops. Zum Bsp. bei www.bike-components.de, jedoch für 235,- Euro Remote und 209,- ohne Remote.
> 
> ...


das könnte sich aber noch etwas hinziehen, bei dem hartnäckigen Winter  auf unseren Trail weiterhin kniehoch Schnee


----------



## zotty (23. Februar 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die Joplins immer mit Reduzierhülsen geliefert werden. hat zufällig jemand eine Reduzierhülse von 34,9 auf 31,6mm über? Ich hätte ggf. Interesse.
> 
> Danke!



stimmt nicht!


----------



## DaBoom (23. Februar 2010)

wÃ¤re ja zu schÃ¶n.
FÃ¼r 10(USE)-16(Extralite)â¬ gibts die 34,9->31,6 HÃ¼lsen


----------



## Alamo (23. Februar 2010)

Was lange währt wird endlich gut. 
Habe am Samstag meine KS i900R wiederbekommen - nachdem ich Herrn Moeschler angeschrieben hatte - ist offenbar bei Wiener Bike Parts vergessen worden und ging nach meiner Anfrage dann ganz schnell. Als Entschuldigung für die Verspätung war dann sogar noch ein Kind Shock Stoffbeutel dabei.
Hatte mich schon riesig gefreut aber musste dann feststellen, dass der Remotehebel fehlte - Hülle und Kabel waren drin - nur der Hebel nicht. Nach weiterer Anfrage habe ich dann heute sofort einen neuen Hebel geschickt bekommen... 
Jetzt mal gucken, ob das Kabel noch lang genug ist - das haben die offenbar einfach abgeschnitten. Hülle kürzen geht nicht, da ich gerade so mit der Länge hingekommen bin  Aber Schaltzüge sind ja nicht so teuer.
Also Herr Moeschler ist wirklich schnell und sehr hilfsbereit - was da bei Wiener Bike Parts los ist, weiß ich nicht. Frage mich auch, wie der Zusammenhang zwischen den beiden ist...?
Immerhin habe ich jetzt den neuen roten Hebel und nicht das schwarze Klapperding.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Februar 2010)

Ok, danke. 
@Wolfplayer: Falls doch eine dabei sein sollte, meld dich mal!


----------



## zotty (24. Februar 2010)

habe nun auch meine ersatzstütze wieder. reklamation dauerte 6 wochen. hatte bei H&S montag mal nachgefragt und siehe da, dienstag bei mir!
nachdem das nun meine dritte stütze ist, kann ich nur bestätigen das die tolleranzen sehr gross sind. die letzte geht um längen leichter rein und WUP schneller raus 
wenn jetzt auch die trails eis frei werden ist es kaum aus zu halten.
WUP WUP WUP, macht das spass!


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Februar 2010)

weiss jemand grad mo so uuuuuungefähr in etwa wieviel kraft son teil aufwendet um die stütze auszufahren?

fahrbar levitation hat ja nen gasdruckdämpfer. im netz find ich aber keine angabe über den druck von dem teil.


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Februar 2010)

Komisch, die blacx Stütze ist bei GoCycle wieder aus dem Programm. 
Ob das was damit zu tun hat, das blacx eine neue Version ankündigt? 
http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alamo (24. Februar 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> weiss jemand grad mo so uuuuuungefähr in etwa wieviel kraft son teil aufwendet um die stütze auszufahren?
> 
> fahrbar levitation hat ja nen gasdruckdämpfer. im netz find ich aber keine angabe über den druck von dem teil.



Hab grad mal meine i900R grob mit ner Personenwaage gemessen - ich schätze zum einfahren braucht man etwa 25-30kg - hilft dir das weiter?


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Februar 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Hab grad mal meine i900R grob mit ner Personenwaage gemessen - ich schätze zum einfahren braucht man etwa 25-30kg - hilft dir das weiter?



danke.... das weiss ich noch nicht. aber diese zahl werd ich mir merken.


----------



## Brook (24. Februar 2010)

Andere Frage, wenn ich die i900 eigentlich erst ohne den Remotehebel fahren wollen würde - habe ich die Möglichkeit das Kabel auszuhängen und kann die Bedienung trotzdem per Hand vorzunehmen??

Oder von der anderen Seite aus gedacht, könnte ich die einfache i900 später in eine Remoteversion quasi "umbauen"??


----------



## wilbur.walsh (24. Februar 2010)

Beides nein.

Der "Hebel" bei der Remote ist noch kleiner als bei der normalen Version, außerdem muss man ihn runterdrücken anstatt rauzuziehen. Also fällt Variante 1 aus.
Variante 2 geht auch nicht, es sei denn du bastelst dir ein eigenen Hebel (ich glaube irgendwo was gesehen zu haben, der seine i900R zu Remote + Hebel umgebaut hat).


----------



## snorre (24. Februar 2010)

Hi Brook,

hier ist der Link zum selbstgebastelten Umbau von normal auf Remote:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435366&highlight=Kind+Shock+i950&page=3
Bei Post 61 sieht man das alles gut bebildert. Ist etwas Bastelarbeit, aber dafür solls funktionieren und, wenn man will, kann man den Hebel vorne entsprechend lang basteln, sodass sowohl Remote auf der "GRiff in den Schritt" gehen sollte.
Außerdem wird doch schon seit längerem über ein Remote-Nachrüstset gemunkelt. Veilleicht gibts sowas ja wirklich mal!?

Viele Grüße, Snorre


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. Februar 2010)

so Crank Brother Stuetze ist angekommen in 31,6 
funzt super faehrt problemslos aus bis Anschlag 
nur das Spiel trotz zweier Glidebloecke ist weiterhin da 
von Passungen einer Nut habe die wohl noch nix gehoert 
das ist doch technisch so einfach zu machen !
und ein Paar Fuehrungshilfen zum befestigen koennten bei dem Preis 
auch inclusive sein  kosten gerade mal 1 Euro
so nun raus und fahren


----------



## snorre (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nur wer es in der Bike/Mountainbike noch nicht gesehen hat - beim Stadler gibts die Joplin grad recht günstig.

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/fahrrad_zubehoer.php?VID=1267031932BGZY5UZK8hpQpVjb&naviid=573

Grüße, Snorre


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Februar 2010)

jetzt wo´s die 100mm joplin gibt wollen bestimmt wenige die 75er. also, sobald meine 75er vom service zurück ist, wird sie verkauft (vielmehr, ist schon verkauft) und dann kommt die 100mm Version ans Rad.

Wie oft dacht ich mir:"Aaaarghs, ein Stückel noch!"


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Februar 2010)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...tuetze-382-mm-mit-Remote---Auslaufmodell.html

 nochmal nen 10er gedrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanschrauber (24. Februar 2010)

Finde, daß der Preis für ein Produkt, daß den Sattel nicht sicher hält, ganz schön hoch ist.

Nichts gegen Sonderangebote, aber günstig sind auch dann nur Produkte, die alle vorgesehenen Funktionen erfüllen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Februar 2010)

ehrlich gesagt, hatte ich nie probleme mit nem lockeren sattel. bei meiner stütze hat es einen dichtring gefetzt, sodass öl ausgelaufen ist (aus der verstellkammer)


----------



## isartrails (25. Februar 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt, hatte ich nie probleme mit nem lockeren sattel. bei meiner stütze hat es einen dichtring gefetzt, sodass öl ausgelaufen ist (aus der verstellkammer)



Naja, wenn man die Beiträge in diesem Thread regelmäßig liest, kann man sich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass es sich bei den versenkbaren Sattelstützen offensichtlich durchweg um Produkte handelt, die eher häufiger *nicht* funktionieren, als dass sie funktionieren.

Und gemessen daran liegen die Preise in der Kategorie hoch bis frech.
Das sagt mir zumindest mein noch nicht ganz vernebelter Verstand.


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Februar 2010)

dem kann man im grunde nichts entgegenbringen. und natürlich entsteht dieser eindruck. zum grossen bedauern nicht unbegründet. sofern die technik jedoch so (vergleichsweise) simpel ist, dass jeder gewissenhafte nutzer, der technisch nicht vollkommen benebelt ist, in der lage ist fehler selbst zu beheben, so finde ich den preis "fast" nicht unangemessen.
Ich meine, gerade im radsport werden manchmal preise für dinge bezahlt um ein paar gramm einzusparen, dass es fast verständlich ist, dass in solch einem falle einige nicht wenige fahrer gerne dazu bereit sind für ein technisches produkt wie eine teleskopstütze tief in die tasche zu greifen.
der erste hersteller, der eine teleskopstütze entwickelt, die technisch hoch unkompliziert, leicht, weit verstellbar und günstig ist, der hat´s dann geschafft und wird dann in der lage sein bei den anderen herstellern die preise weiter zu drücken.
(und da arbeite ich dran )


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Februar 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man die Beiträge in diesem Thread regelmäßig liest, kann man sich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass es sich bei den versenkbaren Sattelstützen offensichtlich durchweg um Produkte handelt, die eher häufiger *nicht* funktionieren, als dass sie funktionieren.



Das liegt aber natürlich auch daran, dass man nicht viel zu Schreiben hat, wenn die Stütze funktioniert. Ich habe z.B. seit ein paar Monaten eine KSi900 und die funktioniert gut. Im Winter musste ich sie manchmal etwas "anschubsen" (durch kurzes Setzen), damit sie hochfährt. Aber damit kann ich leben. Ich möchte sie jedenfalls nicht mehr missen.

Und der Preis: Meine hatte noch über 200 gekostet. Inzwischen kostet sie z.B. bei GoCycle.de 169. Das finde ich eigentlich OK.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Titanschrauber (25. Februar 2010)

> Ich meine, gerade im radsport werden manchmal preise für dinge bezahlt um ein paar gramm einzusparen, dass es fast verständlich ist, dass in solch einem falle einige nicht wenige fahrer gerne dazu bereit sind für ein technisches produkt wie eine teleskopstütze tief in die tasche zu greifen.



Wenn sie funktioniert bin ich das auch. Das Lesen dieses Threads hat mich deshalb zum Erwerb einer GD bewegt. Die ist jetzt seit einiger Zeit eingebaut, ich konnte aber leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen bislang nicht damit fahren, so daß mein abschließendes Urteil erst später kommt



> Das liegt aber natürlich auch daran, dass man nicht viel zu Schreiben hat, wenn die Stütze funktioniert.



Über die KS ist aber viel geschrieben worden. Über die Joplin auch.

Im Übrigen finde ich es gelinde gesagt frech, ein Produkt zu einem derartigen Preis auf den Markt zu werfen, bei dem noch nicht einmal die Grundfunktion, also den Sattel fest zu halten, zuverlässig funktioniert. Das ist eine seit über hundert Jahren beherschte Technologie.
Abstriche bei einer Innovation wie dem Verstellmechanismus wären ja evtl. noch tolerierbar, aber nicht das.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Februar 2010)

hätte ich eine konstruktion, würde ich mir die joplin-klemmteile aus den vollen fräsen. die feingussteile sind in der tat ein problem. leicht unrund und schon geht (fast) nix mehr. ich glaub ich vermess mal so ein teil, konstruier mir das und lass es im werkzeugbau fräsen. mag dann zwar schwerer sein, aber auf die 10gramm scheiss ich (gelinde gesagt) mal.
crank brothers wird wohl kaum konstruktionsdaten rausgeben, behaupt ich jetzt mal 

oder ich könnte eine aufnahme machen um die vorhandenen klemmen nachzudrehen..... mir kommen grad unendliche ideen


----------



## isartrails (25. Februar 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> dem kann man im grunde nichts entgegenbringen. und natürlich entsteht dieser eindruck. zum grossen bedauern nicht unbegründet. sofern die technik jedoch so (vergleichsweise) simpel ist, dass jeder gewissenhafte nutzer, der technisch nicht vollkommen benebelt ist, in der lage ist fehler selbst zu beheben, so finde ich den preis "fast" nicht unangemessen.
> Ich meine, gerade im radsport werden manchmal preise für dinge bezahlt um ein paar gramm einzusparen, dass es fast verständlich ist, dass in solch einem falle einige nicht wenige fahrer gerne dazu bereit sind für ein technisches produkt wie eine teleskopstütze tief in die tasche zu greifen.
> der erste hersteller, der eine teleskopstütze entwickelt, die technisch hoch unkompliziert, leicht, weit verstellbar und günstig ist, der hat´s dann geschafft und wird dann in der lage sein bei den anderen herstellern die preise weiter zu drücken.
> (und da arbeite ich dran )



Entschuldigt mir das *Off Topic*.

Wir treten hier mal wieder die übliche Grundsatzdiskussion los (bei der am Ende Meinungen ausgetauscht sind, aber keine Wahrheit gewonnen ist).

Lass mich zunächst dein Argument aufgreifen. Die Technk ist nur simpel für den, der sie begreift. Für andere, und da zähle ich mal exemplarisch meine Frau dazu, die also nach deiner Definition "vollkommen benebelt ist", ist schon eine normale Sattelstütze eine höchst komplexe Angelegenheit. Die ist schon froh, wenn sie mit ihrem Pedalcleat am Schuh sturzfrei ins Pedal ein- und ausrasten kann.

Ich beneide dich um deine technischen Fähigkeiten, deinen Ehrgeiz und Willen, aus halbfertigen Dingen bessere zu machen, deine Freude über einen gelungenen Einfall, deinen Stolz über eine Konstruktionsveresserung und deine Bereitschaft, anderen mit deinem Wissen zu helfen. Ich wär auch gern so. 
Ich würde auch gerne fräsen können, basteln, schrauben, konstruieren und wasweissichnoch...

Ich (und viele andere auch) kann/können das aber nicht. Wir können nur den Geldbeutel aufmachen (bei den Preisen mit einem heftigen Schlucken) und die (unausgereifte) Ware erwerben, von der wir hoffen, dass sie für den erworbenen Zweck funktioniert. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Wir erwarten uns von einer versenkbaren Sattelstütze weder ewige Jugend, noch betörende Schönheit, ja nicht einmal eine bessere Fahrtechnik. 
Wir wollen bloss, dass diese unten bleibt, wenn wir sie abgesenkt haben und wieder hoch fährt, wenn wir die Auslösung betätigt haben.
Im Grunde wollen wir also nichts Unverschämtes.

Unverschämt ist es aber umgekehrt, mit welcher Nonchalance Hersteller uns unsere sauer verdienten Kröten mit Versprechen aus der Tasche ziehen, die deren Produkte dann nicht einlösen.
Allein die Länge dieses Threads ist ausreichend Beleg dafür, was Kunden von dieser Branche erwarten dürfen.
Teuer ist eine Sattelstütze oberhalb der 100 Eure Grenze nach meinem Verständnis vom Wert des Geldes in jedem Fall, auch wenn sie funktioniert.  
Wenn das Produkt aber nicht funktioniert und das scheint in diesem Fall ja wohl sehr häufig vorzukommen, dann ist das einfach nur frech und - wieder nach meinem Verständnis - nahezu sittenwidrig. 
Es vermittelt mir die unglaubliche Ignoranz des Herstellers gegenüber seinen Kunden. Lange Wartezeiten bei Ersatzbeschaffung, kein Wort der Entschuldigung, keine Wiedergutmachung, im schlimmsten Fall noch Zweifel am korrekten Einsatzverhalten des Kunden.
Der Verbraucher in der Fahrradbranche lässt sich offensichtlich alles gefallen. Einen öffentlichen Eklat à la Toyota muss ein Hersteller nicht fürchten (obwohl ausreichend Anlass dafür vorhanden wäre).
Ich kenne einen Biker, dem ist der neueste Carbon-Rahmen eines renommierten amerikanischen Herstellers zweimal gebrochen, immer an der selben Stelle. Beim ersten mal wurde er noch ausgetauscht, beim zweitenmal hat sich der Hersteller geweigert, das Teil auszutauschen und dem Kunden unverblümt zu verstehen gegeben, dass er nicht in der Lage wäre, 'richtig' zu biken. Das sollte sich mal Toyota trauen. 

So, und jetzt nochmal kurz und plastisch meine Meinung zusammengefasst: Ich will, wenn ich einen teuren LCD-Fernseher von Sony gekauft habe, nicht jeden abend das Gehäuse aufschrauben und im Inneren rumbasteln, nur damit ich fernsehen kann, selbst wenn ich dazu aufgrund meiner technischen Möglichkeiten in der Lage wäre. Das passiert mir zum Glück in sehr vielen Konsumbereichen nicht. Lediglich in der Radbranche passiert es auffallend häufig, dass Dinge nicht so funktionieren, wie sie eigentlich funktionieren sollten (und das trotz erheblich hohen Preisniveaus).

Ende des Off Topic. 
Ich hoffe, ich habe nicht zu sehr gelangweilt.


----------



## Peter Gun (25. Februar 2010)

@ isartrails 

nö gelangweilt hast du uns nicht, ich glaub nicht, dass einer weiter als die Hälfte gelesen hat...

bei der joplin habe ich an der Sattelhalterung, die immer mal verrutschte, einfach Syntace Carbon Montagepaste aufgetragen. Einfach auf die Konen und nu hats a Ruh! 

Die K950 geht nur mit etwas Nachdruck runter, aber die ist ja noch nicht eingefahren.

Ich denke Vorteile überwiegen und ich kenne noch keinen mit Totalausfall!


----------



## Centi (25. Februar 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Entschuldigt mir das *Off Topic*.
> 
> Wir treten hier mal wieder die übliche Grundsatzdiskussion los (bei der am Ende Meinungen ausgetauscht sind, aber keine Wahrheit gewonnen ist).
> 
> Lass mich zunächst dein Argument aufgreifen. ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, genau so ist es, leider! Ich kann auch alles reparieren, aber ich will fahren und nicht schrauben, sonst gehe ich in den Keller und bastle Hamsterkäfige.

Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch das ich an meinem neuen Bike eine funktionierende KS habe und nicht so einen Schei...


----------



## downhill23 (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hab meine Maverick Speedball R (mittlerweile CB Joplin) seit ende 2007 im Betrieb. Anfangs hatte ich auch das Problem mit der verrutschenden Sattelklemmung. Ich habe dies ebenfalls mit etwas Montagepaste auf den Konen beheben können. Ansonsten läuft die Stütze jetzt seit knapp über 9000km ohne Probleme. Bei 8000km hatte ich den Führungsblock erneuert, da das seitliche Spiel zu groß wurde und während der gesamten Zeit hatte ich sie vier mal gereinigt und neu gefettet. Da ich sie ganzjährig fahre und sie so einiges an Schlamm usw. abbekommt finde ich den Wartungsaufwand und Verschleiß nicht der Rede Wert. Vor jeder Fahrt wische ich sie ab und es kommt etwas Silikonspray drauf und das wars.
Deshalb hab ich mir für ein weiteres Rad jetzt noch die neue Joplin 4 R zugelegt.

Gruss DH23


----------



## Titanschrauber (25. Februar 2010)

@ isartrails

In einem Punkt muß ich Dir widersprechen, *Du warst nicht of topic.*

Dein Beitrag sollte den Leuten bei KS und CB um die Ohren geschlagen werden.



> Wir wollen bloss, dass diese unten bleibt, wenn wir sie abgesenkt haben und wieder hoch fährt, wenn wir die Auslösung betätigt haben.



Zu ergänzen bleibt, wir wollen, daß der Sattel nicht abfällt.



> Ich denke Vorteile überwiegen und ich kenne noch keinen mit Totalausfall!



Dann lies mal die zurückliegenden 87 Seiten!

Natürlich hat die Grundidee viel Vorteile, nur die Umsetzung ist zuweilen höchstem Maße unprofessionell.

Der Kunde dient dann als Betatester

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. Februar 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> hätte ich eine konstruktion, würde ich mir die joplin-klemmteile aus den vollen fräsen. die feingussteile sind in der tat ein problem. leicht unrund und schon geht (fast) nix mehr. ich glaub ich vermess mal so ein teil, konstruier mir das und lass es im werkzeugbau fräsen. mag dann zwar schwerer sein, aber auf die 10gramm scheiss ich (gelinde gesagt) mal.
> crank brothers wird wohl kaum konstruktionsdaten rausgeben, behaupt ich jetzt mal
> 
> oder ich könnte eine aufnahme machen um die vorhandenen klemmen nachzudrehen..... mir kommen grad unendliche ideen


wieso bauen 
gibt es doch von Bonetraeger
http://media.bontrager.com/owners_manuals/seatposts/Bontrager_Seatpost.pdf
hatte damit problemlos meine Yutak mit eckigen Streben befestigen koennen, an denen ist schoen Platz um sie noch passiger zu feilen


----------



## Bartenwal (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
welche Automatische Sattelstütze ist den mindestens 420mm lang und hat einen Durchmesser von 31,6mm? 
Crankbrother Joplin und die Kindshock Stützen sind zu kurz (Gottseidank ).
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Februar 2010)

@isartrails: ich gebe dir ja schon recht. im grossen und ganzen. die technik ist meiner ansicht nach schon ausgereift. für das was sie ist. aber ich bin der meinung, dass die entwicklung, so wie derzeit voranschreitet, in eine falsche richtung geht. mir geht die "fahrbar levitation" sattelstütze verdammt gut ab. die entwicklung bei dem teil ist ausbaufähig. diese grossartige gestammele von CB (hydraulik, pneumatik, mechanik) ist eindeutig zuviel, KS kenn ich nicht, hab aber in irgendeiner Zeichung gesehen, dass die nach dem selben Prinzip funzt wie die Joplin. zu viele fehlerquellen, zu unverständlich für otto normalbiker. (ich muss gestehen, dass ich an diese bei meiner ausführung weiter oben nicht gedacht habe, ja auch de gibt es).

aber jetzt mal zum preis... ich bin in einem zuliefererbetrieb für die automobil- und motorradindustire tätig. und ich sehe was die entwicklung kostet. es ist nicht wenig. vorallem wenn es darum geht etwas daran zu verdienen. im bereich radsport (allgemein freizeitaktivitäten) wirds meiner ansicht nach noch schwerer sein.
gerade am beispiel einer sattelstütze:
da sind 95% der teile an dem ding cnc-dreh- und frästeile, 100% passungen im 1/100 bereich und was weiss ich.
so ne sattelstütze soll funktionieren, soll gewichte von  ~70kilo und mehr aushalten, soll sich absenken lassen und wieder hoch kommen, und das über jahre, soll leicht sein und das alles in einem rohr von 31mm durchmesser auf eine länge von 300mm. Irgendwann ist schluss. klar, die entwicklung geht weiter. auch die will bezahlt werden.
ich will damit nicht sagen, dass die preise vollends gerechtfertigt sind, nachvollziehen kann ich einen gewissen teil jedoch all zu gut.

wie lange hats wohl gedauert die technik einer heutigen federgabel soweit zu bekommen, dass die in dem kleinen raum alles beherrscht, was sie beherrscht. und das alles in den kleinen Röhrchen? Preise um und weit über 1000 eus sind da keine seltenheit. und das fürs radfahren. ein hobby. eine welt, von der viele nicht verstehen können wie man 1000eus für eine gabel ausgeben kann, geschweige denn 4000eus für ein fahrrad!?
hinzu kommt noch, dass alle komponentenhersteller im grossen und ganzen von werbung und vorallem sponsoring leben. das will bezahlt sein.

schade, aber es ist eben nicht von der hand zu weisen.


----------



## Titanschrauber (26. Februar 2010)

> Hallo,
> welche Automatische Sattelstütze ist den mindestens 420mm lang und hat einen Durchmesser von 31,6mm?
> Crankbrother Joplin und die Kindshock Stützen sind zu kurz (Gottseidank ).
> Grüße,
> Bartenwal




Hallo Bartenwal

Die Gravitiy Dropper gibt es in 425 mm mit Ø27,2 mm und Shims für andere Durchmesser. Für März plant man dort die Markteinführung einer Version mit 5" Drop die in Ø 30,9 mm kommen soll. Für Ø 31,6 mm braucht man dann auch ein Shim 
Welche Längen es geben wird weiß ich nicht, aber auf E-Mail Anfragen reagiert man dort recht schnell.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppedcarlo (26. Februar 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> aber jetzt mal zum preis...



Viele denken immer nur an den reinen Materialpreis, aber der Preis gestaltet sich auch durch Lohn- und Lohnnebenkosten, Maschinenkosten, Steuern, Vertrieb, Marketing, Rücklagen usw. Die reinen Herstellungskosten sind oft nur ein Bruchteil der Gesamtkosten. Vielleicht ist hier ja jemand, der das mal genau aufschlüsseln kann. 

Wer sich irgendetwas selbst baut, rechnet oft nur die reinen Materialkosten vor, die Investition in Werkzeuge, Miete für den Bastelkeller, Energiekosten, Arbeitszeit fallen meist unter den Tisch "... ist ja eh alles da" ;-). Und oft wird auch nur kopiert, was mancher nach langer Entwicklungszeit auf den Markt gebracht hat. Diese Zeit kostet halt auch Geld.

Ich will natürlich auch keine hohen Preise bezahlen, man sollte aber schon wissen, wie sich so ein Preis zusammensetzt, vielleicht fällt einem der Griff ins Portemonnaie dann etwas leichter 

Ciao Carlo


----------



## Büscherammler (26. Februar 2010)

Ich komme aus der Automobilbranche... 

Ein 5er BMW hat einen Materialwert von 8000 Euro! Ich finde BMW könnte diesen dann ruhig für 10000 Euro verkaufen, ist ja immerhin eine Marge von 25%!!! Muss man sich mal vorstellen


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Februar 2010)

Moppedcarlo schrieb:


> Viele denken immer nur an den reinen Materialpreis, aber der Preis gestaltet sich auch durch Lohn- und Lohnnebenkosten, Maschinenkosten, Steuern, Vertrieb, Marketing, Rücklagen usw. Die reinen Herstellungskosten sind oft nur ein Bruchteil der Gesamtkosten. Vielleicht ist hier ja jemand, der das mal genau aufschlüsseln kann.
> 
> Wer sich irgendetwas selbst baut, rechnet oft nur die reinen Materialkosten vor, die Investition in Werkzeuge, Miete für den Bastelkeller, Energiekosten, Arbeitszeit fallen meist unter den Tisch "... ist ja eh alles da" ;-). Und oft wird auch nur kopiert, was mancher nach langer Entwicklungszeit auf den Markt gebracht hat. Diese Zeit kostet halt auch Geld.
> 
> ...



nuff said!


----------



## gewitterBiker (26. Februar 2010)

Ist ja ganz nett, dass hier die Zusammenhänge der Betriebswirtschaftslehre erläutert werden. Aber das ist doch eigentlich uninteressant.
Ich sehe ja auch ein, dass aufgrund der immer noch relativ geringen Stückzahl, mit der diese Stützen hergestellt werden (je größer die Stückzahl, desto günstiger wird ein Produkt natürlich), dass die Stützen nicht von Anfang an perfekt sind und ein laufender Verbesserungsprozess stattfinden muss um die Investition für eine relativ kleine Firma überhaupt tragbar zu machen.

Nun stellt aber z.B. KindShock schon seit mehreren Jahren solche Stützen her und hat es bisher immernoch nicht geschafft das Produkt nachhaltig zu verbessern. Für mich ist genau das der eigentliche Grund, warum hier langsam die Stimmung umschlägt: das Verständnis für die Hersteller-Politik ist allmählich aufgebraucht. Die Probleme sind lange bekannt, werden aber entweder ignoriert oder die Firmen sind nicht fähig dazu die Probleme zu lösen. Beide Punkte sprechen nicht gerade dafür, diese Firmen weiter mit Geld zu unterstützen.


----------



## Büscherammler (26. Februar 2010)

Meine Kindshock i-900 fluppt übrigens super! Keinerlei Probleme trotz mangelnder Pflege und Schlamm und Wintereinsatz.

Du darfst nicht vergessen das hier zu 90% nur Leute schreiben, bei denen irgendwas nicht funkioniert. Bei denen wos passt, kommt meistens kein Feedback.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Februar 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Nun stellt aber z.B. KindShock schon seit mehreren Jahren solche Stützen her und hat es bisher immernoch nicht geschafft das Produkt nachhaltig zu verbessern.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Seit erscheinen wird die Stütze ständig verbessert und die aktuelle Version funktioniert weitgehend problemlos und  stellt funktionsmässig eine deutliche Verbesserung zur ersten Version dar.


----------



## gewitterBiker (26. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Seit erscheinen wird die Stütze ständig verbessert und die aktuelle Version funktioniert weitgehend problemlos und  stellt funktionsmässig eine deutliche Verbesserung zur ersten Version dar.



Kann sein, nur meine tut das nicht.


----------



## AJ (26. Februar 2010)

Titanschrauber schrieb:


> Hallo Bartenwal
> 
> Für März plant man dort die Markteinführung einer Version mit 5" Drop die in Ø 30,9 mm kommen soll.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


Hallo Jörg;
woher hast du die Info?
Kann im Netz nix aussagekräftiges finden!
Fahre eine 27.2er in 400mm mit 4" und bin, nachdem Joplin und KS Schrott waren, jetzt total zufrieden!
Keine Ausfälle und mit der Optik kann man leben, den die Funktion steht an 1. Stelle bei mir!


----------



## sugarbiker (26. Februar 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt, hatte ich nie probleme mit nem lockeren sattel. bei meiner stütze hat es einen dichtring gefetzt, sodass öl ausgelaufen ist (aus der verstellkammer)




Hallo Ransom-Andy,
hast du die Stütze selbst repariert, woher die Ersatzteile (Kosten..)

Meine Jolpin 3R verliert nur langsam Öl (nach 7000km/180.000 hm), bis jetzt reicht nachfüllen alle 4 Monate....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Februar 2010)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Ransom-Andy,
> hast du die Stütze selbst repariert, woher die Ersatzteile (Kosten..)
> 
> Meine Jolpin 3R verliert nur langsam Öl (nach 7000km/180.000 hm), bis jetzt reicht nachfüllen alle 4 Monate....



eigentlich tuns recht simple dichtungen ausm baumarkt, hab mir im aldi son dichtringset gekauft. 420tlg.  (die gleichzeitig wunderbar als sag-indikator auf der gabel funzen)

im inneren befindet sich die kolbenstange mit dem Schraderventil, auf dieser stange sitzt der O-ring. Diese Stange gilt es auszubauen und die darauf befindliche dichtung durch eine neue zu ersetzen. wenn es diese ist. dummerweise hat diese sattelstütze einige solche "schwachstellen". beim ersten mal war es eine lose schraube. Aber VORSICHT beim Druck ablassen.

Ich wollt mal ein Video dazu machen, jedoch wenig Zeit.


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Februar 2010)

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_16986.htm


----------



## Ransom racer (26. Februar 2010)

Zitat von gewitterbiker:

Nun stellt aber z.B. KindShock schon seit mehreren Jahren solche Stützen her und hat es bisher immernoch nicht geschafft das Produkt nachhaltig zu verbessern. 





Ich finde auch das das so nicht stimmt, die 2010ner funktioniert bis jetzt super.

auch die alten maverick speedball waren nicht so schlecht wie deren ruf war!!


----------



## Alamo (26. Februar 2010)

Musste beim zusammenschrauben jetzt feststellen, dass der untere Teil der Sattelklemme so stark verbogen war, dass der Sattel gar nicht mehr hielt. Beim Zerlegen zum Einschicken ist mir das gar nicht aufgefallen, der Sattel saß auch fest. 
Weiß jemand, wie das kommen kann?
Aber kurze Mail an Herrn Moeschler und er schickt mir das Ding am Montag zu. Der Mann ist echt super


----------



## Maertenz (26. Februar 2010)

Hi all,

also wenn so eine Sattelstütze zuverlässig funktioniert, dann kann man - in der "Anfangsphase" schon mal rund 200 EUR dafür bezahlen. Wenn die sich Teile etablieren und größere Verkaufszahlen erreicht werden, dann wird sich auch beim Preis ws tun.

ABER: grundsätzlich ist schon ärgerlich, wenn man das Geld ausgibt und das Produkt dann schon innerhalb der ersten Monate Mängel zeigt. Bei U-Elektronik (Digicam, Handy, digitaler Videorecorder) ist es ja inzwischen üblich, dass man etliche Firmware-Updates braucht, bis mal einigermassen was funktioniert. Da wird mit Feature-Overkill geworben, aber die einfachsten Dinge gehen nicht. Zum Glück sind Bikeprodukte funktional einfacher. "Geht" oder "geht nicht", evtl. eben noch "geht eine Zeit lang, dann kaputt"... dabei ist es dann Glück, wenn letzteres innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate passiert, dann hat der Händler das Problem, wenn es wenigstens innerhalb der ersten zwei Jahre passiert, hat man auch noch eine Chance.
Dabei gilt: hier ist der lokale Händler evtl. im Vorteil, weil er einem evtl. in der Reparaturzeit einen Ersatz bietet (am besten beim Kauf schon erfragen). 

Grüsse,
Maertenz

P.S.: mal sehen wie lange es meine I900 macht. Wobei schon spannend wär' wie hoch die Reklamationsrate wirklich ist, weil - wie schon erwähnt wurde - in solchen Foren natürlich hauptsächlich die Unzufriedenen posten


----------



## Eike. (27. Februar 2010)

Maertenz schrieb:


> P.S.: mal sehen wie lange es meine I900 macht. Wobei schon spannend wär' wie hoch die Reklamationsrate wirklich ist, weil - wie schon erwähnt wurde - in solchen Foren natürlich hauptsächlich die Unzufriedenen posten



Das stimmt natürlich aber so eine massive Häufung bei einem verhältnismäßig wenig verbreiteten Produkt ist schon auffällig.
Im Prinzip bin ich von den Dingern auch überzeugt und würde wahrscheinlich auch das Mehrgewicht in Kauf nehmen aber für mich stimmt einfach das Verhältnis vom Preis zur Zuverlässigkeit noch nicht, ich werde also erstmal weiter vor der Abfahrt anhalten müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alamo (27. Februar 2010)

Maertenz schrieb:


> P.S.: mal sehen wie lange es meine I900 macht. Wobei schon spannend wär' wie hoch die Reklamationsrate wirklich ist, weil - wie schon erwähnt wurde - in solchen Foren natürlich hauptsächlich die Unzufriedenen posten



Es gibt hier Leute, die schon die dritte oder vierte I900 fahren. Das hat mit Serienstreuung oder Montagsmodell nichts mehr zu tun. Hoffe meine machts jetzt etwas länger... Aber erst war's die Hydraulikkartusche, dann kommt das Ding mit verbogener Sattelklemmung zurück - da stimmt einiges nicht an der Konstruktion. Bin das Teil vielleicht 200km gefahren und wiege fahrfertig um die 85kg. Und auf dem Sattel sitze ich nur auf dem Weg nach oben.


----------



## Ge!st (27. Februar 2010)

Ich muss mal Position für die I900 beziehen. Ich habe die 2010er-Verison der I900 seit September 2009 im Einsatz, habe das Teil viel genutzt, auch im Winter und kein bisschen geschont, nicht gepflegt oder gewartet, keinen Schutz drum, nix dergleichen und die I900 funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag. Was kann man mehr erwarten, also ich bin voll zufrieden mit dem Teil.


----------



## Eike. (27. Februar 2010)

Wäre ja auch schlimm wenn sie bei niemandem funktionieren würde. Bei der großen Mehrheit wird sie wahrscheinlich recht zuverlässig funktionieren sonst würde der Hersteller schon an den Garantieansprüchen pleite gehen. Für die relativ geringe Stückzahl gibt es aber einfach zu viele Leute die schon die vierte oder mehr haben. Wenn sowas in Einzelfällen vorkommt schreibe ich das normal als Folgen von notorischen Grobmotrikern ab aber hier sind es dafür zu viele.


----------



## snorre (28. Februar 2010)

Lt. Go Cycle war auch die erste Charge der 2009er völlig in Ordnung. Nur die zweite Lieferung der 2009er 900er war anfällig (Riefen, ...). Soll aber jetzt mit der 2010er alles wieder OK sein. Mal sehen - ich hab ne 950er an meinem Reign und warte auf gute Testgelegenheiten. Ich hoffe die Aussage von Go Cycle stimmt 

Viele Grüße, Snorre


----------



## black soul (28. Februar 2010)

das ist richtig, die auskunft bekam ich auch.
inzwischen nach richtigem  test bei schnee und bei fettem matsch kann  ich sagen das teil funktioniert perfekt. inzwischen haben in unserer gruppe fast alle eine und keiner will sie missen.
die fehlerquote ist inzwischen bei null.
@eike 
ich stell dir meine gern zur verfügung.


> massive Häufung bei einem verhältnismäßig wenig verbreiteten Produkt



das stimmt so nicht ganz, frag mal nach wie hoch die verkaufszahlen sind. beispiele über parts die mängel haben gibts reichlich, ich denk da nur an federgabeln........ und trotzdem werden sie gekauft. 
ausreisserserien wird es immer geben, egal in welchem bereich.


----------



## Piefke (28. Februar 2010)

Ich habe auch schon mal über eine solche Sattelstütze nachgedacht und mich am Ende dagegen entschieden.
Die großen Nachteile sind für mich:
- teuer
- schwer - OK, das ist nicht ganz so wichtig
- der Verstellbereich ist zu gering - ich will zum DH den Sattel richtig runter haben
- es gibt keine in 34,9 mm - Reduzierhülsen sind für mich ein Notbehelf und keine Lösung!

Ich fahre ein Enduro und einen Freerider (an dem hab ich ne Sattelklemme und führe einen Inbus am Bike mit) und wenn ich unterwegs bin, dann aus Spaß am Biken. Da ist es mir völlig egal, dass ich zum Sattelverstellen anhalten muss.

Für meinen Einsatzzweck und meine Bikes daher: Flop


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon mal über eine solche Sattelstütze nachgedacht und mich am Ende dagegen entschieden.
> Die großen Nachteile sind für mich:
> - teuer
> - schwer - OK, das ist nicht ganz so wichtig
> ...



Wie kannst du sagen das es für dich ein Flop ist ohne es ausprobiert zu haben
Gerade weil ich aus Spaß fahre ist das die wichtigste Erfindung nach der Federung seit es Mountainbikes gibt

G.


----------



## Piefke (28. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie kannst du sagen das es für dich ein Flop ist ohne es ausprobiert zu haben


Hast du meine Argumente gelesen???
Wenn es eine Sattelstütze in 34,9 mm und mit 200 mm Verstellbereich gibt, dann denk ich evtl. mal wieder darüber nach.


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie kannst du sagen das es für dich ein Flop ist ohne es ausprobiert zu haben
> Gerade weil ich aus Spaß fahre ist das die wichtigste Erfindung nach der Federung seit es Mountainbikes gibt
> 
> G.



ich denke, er meint es ist nicht notwendig, weil er nicht auf der jagd nach sekunden is. dann kann man auch mal kurz stehen bleiben und sattel versenken.









so dachte ich auch bevor ich meine stütze bekam. mit hülse (weiss nicht warum Du das für eine Notlösung hältst)


----------



## Piefke (28. Februar 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich denke, er meint es ist nicht notwendig, weil er nicht auf der jagd nach sekunden is. dann kann man auch mal kurz stehen bleiben und sattel versenken.


Richtig, zumal die Sattelposition nicht das Einzige ist, was ich zwischen Up- und Downhill verändere - da sind noch Knieschützer, Helm, im Sommer Handschuhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Februar 2010)

neja, kommt eben drauf an wie man fährt und in welcher gegend ma lebt. wenn man z.b. den vormittag damit verbringt den berg hinaufzuradeln um am nachmittag alles nochmal hinter zu burnen, wird ne sattelstütze nahezu unnütz sein.


----------



## Maertenz (28. Februar 2010)

... genau, wenn hingegen der Bergabflow immer wieder von Gegenanstiegen unterbrochen wird, ist so 'n Teil recht praktisch. Oder in München - Isartrails sog i nur ... 

Das mit den 200mm Verstellbereich dachte ich anfangs auch, aber für die meisten Sachen reichen 125mm tatasächlich. Zur Not kann man aber auch die verstellbare aber auch noch versenken wie eine normale. 

CU
Maertenz


----------



## Titanschrauber (28. Februar 2010)

AJ schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg;
> woher hast du die Info?
> Kann im Netz nix aussagekräftiges finden!
> Fahre eine 27.2er in 400mm mit 4" und bin, nachdem Joplin und KS Schrott waren, jetzt total zufrieden!
> Keine Ausfälle und mit der Optik kann man leben, den die Funktion steht an 1. Stelle bei mir!



Hallo Andre,

auf Grund eines Gerüchts hier irgendwo im Forum hatte ich im Januar direkt bei Gravity Dropper angefragt und bekam diese Antwort:



> Yes, the 5" 30.9 will be available with an anticipated launch in the month of March.



Auf Nachfrage wurde mirt dann das mit den Shims mitegeteilt, und daß dies bei 31,6 am schwierigsten zu fertigen seien, weil man nur einen Versuch hat (sind halt recht dünn die Teile)

War dann zu ungeduldig zum Warten und habe jetzt auch 4" mit Zwischenstop in 27,2 mit Shim.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> neja, kommt eben drauf an wie man fährt und in welcher gegend ma lebt. wenn man z.b. den vormittag damit verbringt den berg hinaufzuradeln um am nachmittag alles nochmal hinter zu burnen, wird ne sattelstütze nahezu unnütz sein.



Das ist sicher ein wesentlicher Grund der verschiedenen Meinungen.
Und auch eben wie man fährt. Also ich meine jetzt net gut oder schlecht
Wenn ich so dahinfahre und es liegt ein Baumstamm, ein Felsen,ein Absatz, ein paaar Treppen, ein irgendwas auch immer am Weg, dann muß ich da drüber
Aber extra dafür anhalten, Sattel rein...drüber...Sattel raus....500m später des nächste Hindernis..usw. ist einem auf Dauer zu unlustig.
Nach 5 Jahren mit höhenverstellnarer Sattelstütze kann man sich das weniger Vorstellen alls keine Federung.


@Piefke: 200mm gibts, aber wennste auf 34,9 wartest, dann dauerts wohl noch lang.
Ob des überhaupt jemals ein Hersteller macht, steht sowieso in den Sternen...wäre ja ansich unlogisch.

G.


----------



## Piefke (28. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Piefke: 200mm gibts,


Echt - wo?


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist sicher ein wesentlicher Grund der verschiedenen Meinungen.
> Und auch eben wie man fährt. Also ich meine jetzt net gut oder schlecht
> Wenn ich so dahinfahre und es liegt ein Baumstamm, ein Felsen,ein Absatz, ein paaar Treppen, ein irgendwas auch immer am Weg, dann muß ich da drüber
> Aber extra dafür anhalten, Sattel rein...drüber...Sattel raus....500m später des nächste Hindernis..usw. ist einem auf Dauer zu unlustig.
> Nach 5 Jahren mit höhenverstellnarer Sattelstütze kann man sich das weniger Vorstellen alls keine Federung.



klar, wobei das auf ner waldautobahn wohl eher kaum bis nicht vorkommen dürfte. also, sagen wir mal was so normale CC oder Marathonbedingungen entspricht. All Mountain, Enduro, Trailburnen is da schon ne andere Sache.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Piefke: 200mm gibts, aber wennste auf 34,9 wartest, dann dauerts wohl noch lang.
> Ob des überhaupt jemals ein Hersteller macht, steht sowieso in den Sternen...wäre ja ansich unlogisch.
> 
> G.



naaaa, ich weiss nicht. Ich denke dass irgendwann einer schon auf den 34,9-zug aufspringen wird. dieses mass wird immer weiter verbreitet, wie mir´s scheint. weiss schon von 4-5 personen aus meiner näheren umgebung, die sowas wollen. und die selbst jeweils nochmal 2 oder 3 leute kennen....


----------



## Titanschrauber (28. Februar 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Echt - wo?



Hier:

http://www.rasebike.com/rapid.htm

Gruß Jörg


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2010)

Titanschrauber schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> http://www.rasebike.com/rapid.htm
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Genau

Fahr ich auch selbst seit ca 6 Monaten.

G.


----------



## gewitterBiker (28. Februar 2010)

Für und wieder sind hier ziemlich gut erklärt, genau darum gehts.  
Was der gute Mann spricht weiß ich nicht, spielt aber auch keine Rolle:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlDwKAeFLTg"]YouTube- Kind-Shock Adjustable Seatpost[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> naaaa, ich weiss nicht. Ich denke dass irgendwann einer schon auf den 34,9-zug aufspringen wird. dieses mass wird immer weiter verbreitet, wie mir´s scheint. weiss schon von 4-5 personen aus meiner näheren umgebung, die sowas wollen. und die selbst jeweils nochmal 2 oder 3 leute kennen....



Deswegen gibt es ja fast alle in 27,2....also eine Stütze für alle.
Ansonsten ist 30.9 oder maximal noch 31.6 so verbreitet das sich dafür extra ein eigenständiges Maß zur Herstellung rentiert.
Da es mit Hülsen ja gut abzudecken ist.
Und wer auf die Syntacestütze wartet....ja, der wird noch lange warten.

G.


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Februar 2010)

na, ich fahre auch eine 31.6er mit Hülse und find, das passt scho. aber ich sehs kommen, dass 34,9er auch aufn markt kommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> na, ich fahre auch eine 31.6er mit Hülse und find, das passt scho. aber ich sehs kommen, dass 34,9er auch aufn markt kommen.



Ich hätte sogar 30.9 gehabt und hab dennoch 27,2 gekauft
Man weiß ja nie was man noch für einen Rahmen kauft.

G.


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hätte sogar 30.9 gehabt und hab dennoch 27,2 gekauft
> Man weiß ja nie was man noch für einen Rahmen kauft.
> 
> G.



das ist in der Tat ein Argument!!!!


----------



## Alamo (28. Februar 2010)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Syntace in 34,9 kommen wird - Liteville hat doch das Maß, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Syntace in 34,9 kommen wird - Liteville hat doch das Maß, oder?



Ja.....aber ihre Stütze geht funktioniert net.
Und deswegen ist sie auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben.
Also rentiert sich´s nur drauf zu warten wenn man schon eine andere hat

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kevinphillip (1. März 2010)

hallo zusammen ich schiebe mich bei diesem thema mal zwischen .. 
also bin bei den momentanen preise am überlegen so eine sattelstütze 
anzuschaffen .. es kämen in frage joplin 3 oder kind shock beibe mit remote . 
esw wäre mir eine hilfe wenn jemand mir mal erfahrungswerte mitteilt was das seitliche spiel was wohl irgendwann bei der joplin auftritt ,ob das störend ist .. und vielleicht eine empfehlung ob jemand pro und contra zu diesen modellen geben kann ...
vielen dank ................


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. März 2010)

wenn, dann solltest du eher zu der 4er joplin greifen. hat zwei führungsblöcke und "angeblich" bessere dichtungen.

seitliches spiel liegt immer im auge des betrachters. während es mich garnicht stört (laut CB 10-12mm an der Spitze (was bei meiner stütze auch hinkommt, vllt ein bisschen weniger)), wäre für andere ein spiel von 2mm schon zuviel. demnach käme nur testen in frage. wenn du mit spiel leben kannst, warum nicht. die KS soll wohl spielfrei sein.


----------



## kevinphillip (1. März 2010)

vielen dank erstmal für die schnelle antwort .. das was mich bei der 4 stört ist der momentane hohe preis die 3 bekommst du richtig günstig ... es sind wirklich 10 mm an der spitze ... 

hört sich ja viel an .. könnte man das durch eine wartung wieder 
hinbekommen .. oder bleibt das spiel ... ?


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. März 2010)

kevinphillip schrieb:


> vielen dank erstmal für die schnelle antwort .. das was mich bei der 4 stört ist der momentane hohe preis die 3 bekommst du richtig günstig ... es sind wirklich 10 mm an der spitze ...
> 
> hört sich ja viel an .. könnte man das durch eine wartung wieder
> hinbekommen .. oder bleibt das spiel ... ?



wenn du in der lage bist dir selbst einen führungsblock zu bauen, der den jeweiligen massen in der stütze entspricht, geht das mit sicherheit. ich wage aber zu bezweifeln, dass sich der aufwand lohnt bzw. dass du lange daran freude haben wirst, weil der block immerhin ein verschleissteil ist.
das spiel ist einfach konstruktionsbedingt.


----------



## kevinphillip (1. März 2010)

habe mich mal erkundigt diese schiene kostet wohl 5 euro ... ???


----------



## DaBoom (1. März 2010)

2,95 kostet ein Führungsblock (BC)

Versuche mein Glück mit der 4er


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2010)

Das seitliche Spiel hört sich viel schlimmer an als es ist. Ich war deswegen auch extrem skeptisch aber nachdem ich für eine Weile eine ältere CB probefahren konnte muss ich sagen, dass man es beim fahren wirklich nicht merkt. Verkauft hab ich sie letztendlich nur weil mir der Verstellbereich von 7,5cm einfach zu wenig war.


----------



## CrossX (1. März 2010)

Das seitliche Spiel bei der KS ist zwar vorhanden, aber merken tut man es während der Fahrt nicht.

Meine Stütze ist übrigens mal wieder eingeschickt. Zum zweiten Mal. Diesesmal hauptsächlich wegen der verbogenen Sattelklemmung. Aber ein paar Riefen hatte sie natürlich auch. 
Bin mal gespannt wann ich ne neue bekomme. Letztes Mal hats gute 2 Monate gedauert. Hoffentlich gehts diesmal schneller.


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. März 2010)

Hi,

ich habe neben den bekannten Anbietern

AMP
Blacx
Crank Brothers
Gravity Dropper
Kind Shock
Rase
Specialized

noch einen gefunden: http://www.nonstop-bike.com/

Soweit ich es überblickt habe, gibt es eine Absenkung von 3 Zoll und kostet mit Remote knapp 150,00 Euro inkl. Versand und ist irgendwie ziemlich schwer. Ok, und der Remote-Hebel hat starke Ähnlichkeit mit den Schalthebeln der Suntour XCD6000 aus den 80ern...

Sieht aber als Alternative gar ned so schlecht aus.

Hier gibt es noch einen Bericht auf Französisch über eine Sattalstütze BM70 von bmtech: http://www.vtt.org/article.php?id_article=28

Die scheinen sowohl vom Preis, aber auch vom Gewicht her, interessante Modelle dabei zu haben.
Leider kann ich sonst keine weiteren Infos im Netz zu den Teilen finden.

Ich weiß von den bisherigen schon nicht, welche es werden wird und es wird tatsächlcih nicht einfacher. Die Syntace lässt ja auch noch auf sich warten...

Ciao

Roland


----------



## isartrails (7. März 2010)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hier gibt es noch einen Bericht auf Französisch über eine Sattalstütze BM70 von bmtech: http://www.vtt.org/article.php?id_article=28


Ich war noch nie ein Freund von genoppten Kondomen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meandmyGT (7. März 2010)

So schlecht sieht die nicht aus. Leider ist nirgends eine Hublänge angegeben! Dafür gibt es aber auch eine Carbonversion.

Ich habe gerade mal den Text bei Google übersetzen lassen, stellenweise sehr nett....

"Test: Der MB70-System für die Anpassung der Höhe der Sattelstütze durch die Kontrolle des Lenkers BMTech 

Für Radfahrer gibt es jene, die fallen, und diejenigen, die es nicht fallen. unter den Bikern, die nicht erfasst werden, gibt es Biker, die nicht erfasst werden, und diejenigen, die nicht fallen kann. Für Biker, die rückläufig sind, gibt es diejenigen, die häufig fallen und diejenigen, die manchmal fallen. 

Diese Nachahmung einer gag Gaston zu messen das Ausmaß des Problems, dass alle Bianchi Sorgen in der Regel, wenn er gefoltert Gelände Gesichter. Sollte er oder nicht niedriger der Sattel? 

Das Problem ist einfach. , Von den effektiven Leistung profitieren, ist es wichtig, dass die Position des Sattels der Pilot bietet mit ausgestrecktem Bein richtig in seine Verlängerung auf Pedale treten. Aber sobald das Land wird technische, oder dass der Hang ist steil ist die Agilität, die von wesentlicher Bedeutung ist und ein zentrales Element dieser Flexibilität ist die Höhe des Sattels. Ja, die technischen Bereiche werden am häufigsten gehandelt stehend in die Pedale, so dass der Rumpf und Oberkörper bewegen sich leichter aus der Bike-Rahmen, um die Balance oder den Schwerpunkt zu verändern. Unter diesen Bedingungen bietet eine niedrige Sitzhöhe den nötigen Komfort. Gerade um das Rad hin oder Gerichtsverfahren Blick überzeugt werden. 

Wanderer sensibel auf dieses Problem zu verwenden üblicherweise eine schnelle Lösung an der Sattelstütze und ändern Sie die Sattelhöhe in Augenblicken, wenn das Feld erfordert. Dies ist nicht ohne Nachteile, da jede Änderung in der Höhe verlangt ein Ende und die hohe Sitzposition der Regel ist das Viertel-Zoll eingestellt, kann der Betrieb zurückgesetzt Treten manchmal langweilig sein, nicht zu erwähnen, dass Es prüft jedes Mal die Ausrichtung der Sattel aus dem Rahmen. Andere sind noch machen ihre Trauer für diese Möglichkeit, da die Geometrie der ihre Fahrräder jede Änderung verbietet, was häufig auf die Platzierung der Dämpfer Hinterrad-Aufhängung, die eine Änderung der Stellung des Sitzes nach verhindert. 

An diesem Thema, aber die wirkliche Antwort BMTech genannt MB70, die wir getestet in der Elite-Version. Es ist ein Teleskop-Sattelstütze Sperren in zwei Positionen. Eine hohe Position und niedrige Position. Der Mechanismus wird durch einen Hebel auf den Kleiderbügel, die an einem Kabel dass das Sitzrohr verbindet Handlungen positioniert betätigt. Eine andere Version, genannt Komfort hat eine mittlere Position weiter. 


Um die Position des Sattels ist zunächst entladen, drücken Sie den Hebel zum Entsperren des Stammes und lassen Sie das Körpergewicht auf dem Sattel niedriger zu ändern, bis sie einrastet in tiefer Lage. So sichern sie lindert den Sattel, den Hebel drücken, und wenn es vermeidet eine Überlastung des Beckens auf dem Sattel, eine Feder im Hauptstamm befindet sich der Sitz wieder in die obere Position, wo es Sperren wieder auf. Es ist ganz einfach und effektiv. 

Geschichte Überprüfung der Wert der von uns getesteten System das Gerät in einem geeigneten Rahmen. Eine Reihe von Haufen sehr beliebt bei den Downhill, Freeride und Wanderer, die Vielfalt des Bodens zur Verfügung. Übersät mit kurzen Anstiegen und Abfahrten, steile, technische und / oder Nerven der Regel nach oben und unten 10-mal auf dem Sattel zur gleichen Zeit. 

Nach einer relativ kurzen Zeitraum für die Berichtigung, die die manip, der nicht kommt instinktiv erfasst, weil er lernen müssen, Lastabwurf und Druck auf den Hebel zu koordinieren, ist die Verwendung der Sattelstütze MB70 sehr effektiv. Die Bedienung erfolgt während der Fahrt das ist schön. Ein zweiter Vorteil liegt in dem, was wir tun, verliert mehr Zeit zu spekulieren, ob die Stelle nicht, dass diese baissage Sattel oder nicht verdient. Es präventive nieder, ohne Fragen zu stellen. Der dritte Vorteil ist auf dem Weg nach oben den Sattel nur in hohen Positionen in ihrer genauen ursprünglichen Position zu fixieren. 

Der Radius der Bedenken müssen die Kabel, die in die Sattelstütze gedrückt wird, macht auch ein zwischen die Beine beugen, und schließt einen Joystick Hilfe erschwert, dass der Bogen bilden eine Gruppe, die ästhetische Verbesserung. Man fragt sich, was würde dann einen Hebel wird direkt auf den Stamm selbst, Straffung alle Mechanismus, um den Rahmen dieser zusätzlichen Kabelindustrie zu befreien, aber man ahnt, mit dem Nachteil einer erheblichen Verlust Ergonomie, da die Hand wäre auf dem Bügel an den Hebel. Die Rute ist relativ kurz und konnte nicht von den abfallenden Teil gezeichnet wird und dass der Fall das Fahrrad, das verwendet wurde, Test wurde. Der Stammdurchmesser einzigen kommt mit zwei Hülsen ermöglichen eine Anpassung an unterschiedliche Durchmesser von Brunnen Sattel Grenze liefern drei Größen erhältlich. 

Der Mechanismus ist durch einen Faltenbalg Projektionen, die auf den ersten zu der Annahme verleitet, dass wir es mit einer Bewährungsstrafe Sattelstütze geschützt. Geschichte des Spiels auf der Suche bietet BMTech die Wahl zwischen verschiedenen Farben Faltenbalg. Abschließend sei darauf hingewiesen, dass das Unternehmen ein High-End-Version von Kohlenstoff, die den anspruchsvollen Biker erfüllen kann Abschließen. 

Abschließend die Sattelstütze von BMTech bestätigt das Interesse der Verwendung einer Sattelstütze mit variabler Geometrie. Das Buch ist intelligent konstruiert, und einen Vorschlag für eine demokratische, sondern der Preis. Es bleibt, um das Verhalten in der Zeit von einem mechanischen Teil, der dazu bestimmt ist, erhebliche Einschränkungen leiden, zu überprüfen."


----------



## homerkills (7. März 2010)

kannst du den übersetzten text mal bitte ins deutsche übersetzen???
ich habe nach dem 3. satz aufgehört zu lesen...da bekommst ja eine augeninfektion....


----------



## meandmyGT (7. März 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> kannst du den übersetzten text mal bitte ins deutsche übersetzen???
> ich habe nach dem 3. satz aufgehört zu lesen...da bekommst ja eine augeninfektion....



Tut mir leid, ich kann auch kein "google-isch"....
Stellenweise kann man aber schon erraten was gemeint sein soll.
An der Stütze gefällt mir gut, dass die Fernbedienung am Rohr und nicht an der Klemme ansetzt, wie auch bei der Gravity Dropper Turbo. Überhaupt scheinen sie von dieser stark kopiert zu haben (auch 3 Positionen, was auf eine mechanische Konstruktion (Feder) hindeuten könnte. (Obwohl: die Speci hat auch 3 Positionen trotz pneumatik).
Preise wären sehr kundenfreundlich (79.-/150.-/ Carbon (400g!): 229.-)


----------



## Eike. (7. März 2010)

Der Name deutet ja auf 70mm Verstellweg hin, das würde auch zu dem Bild passen:






Sieht nach sehr wenig aus.


----------



## c_w (7. März 2010)

Ich hab ne Frage zur Joplin... bei mir lässt sich die Sattelneigung nicht mehr einstellen.






Die inner rail clamps sitzen komplett fest. Wie funktioniert das ganze eigentlich? Bei festgeschraubtem Sattel müssen die ja auch fest sein, damit der Sattel nicht nach vorne/hinten kippt. Wenn man die Schraube löst, müssten sie sich aber lockern, damit man sie drehen kann. Wsl sind sie bei mir einfach mittlerweile zu tief / fest eingepresst...

Irgendwelche Ideen, wie ich die wieder lose bekomme?


----------



## Eike. (7. März 2010)

Das war bei mir am Anfang auch. Schraub einfach die Bolzen raus und klopfe die Schalen dann vorsichtig mit einem Inbusschlüssel raus.


----------



## Freaky-D (8. März 2010)

N'abend zusammen!
Bin grad bei Gocycles auf folgendes gestoßen
http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...ot_dog_Shim_31-6_auf_34-9_mm_12_cm_Kunststoff
Was haltet ihr davon? Taugt die wohl was?

greetzz Freaky


----------



## Alamo (8. März 2010)

Der Autor hat den Test mit einem kurzen Witz begonnen (französischer Humor halt ). Dann hat er das Problem diskutiert, dass ein hoher Sattel bei Abfahrten stören kann und man ihn deswegen runtermachen sollte, aber das nervt und man immer absteigen müsse und den Sattel ausrichten müsse. Außerdem hat man ja das Problem genau die richtige Höhe wieder zu finden, einige Rahmen verbieten es, den Sattel zu versenken etc pp. 
Dann wird's interessant: Getestet wurde die 'Elite' Version der Stütze.
Die 'Elite' Stütze hat offenbar nur zwei Positionen, oben und unten. Es gibt noch eine weitere Version namens 'Confort' mit einer dritten Position. Beide haben offenbar eine Kabelfernbedienung
Getestet wurde das ganze auf einer Strecke, wo man in einer Stunde offenbar mindestens zehn Mal den Sattel versenken müsste (oder so, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.)
Der Autor fand es etwas komisch, dass man den Sattel erst entlasten muss, dann den Hebel drückt und dann mit dem Körpergewicht die Stütze eindrückt. Aber die Gewöhnungszeit soll relativ kurz sein.
Gestört haben ihn das Gewicht und die Kabel, super fand er Preis und Effizienz, er wünscht sich eine Version mit Griff an der Stütze. Die Stütze wird mit zwei Shims geliefert und er fand sie relativ kurz für Rahmen mit sehr niedrigem Oberrohr. Den Gummiüberzieher gibt's in vielen verschiedenen Farben und Formen (hab mir auch meine Teil gedacht, sieht eher aus wie extravagantes 'Spielzeug').
Abschließend meint er das Produkt sei durchdacht und hätte einen 'demokratischen' Preis.

Hoffe das hat etwas geholfen - genau übersetzen wollte ich nicht, das hätte mein 4 Jahre altes Französischwissen auch überfordert.


----------



## meandmyGT (9. März 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Der Autor fand es etwas komisch, dass man den Sattel erst entlasten muss, dann den Hebel drückt und dann mit dem Körpergewicht die Stütze eindrückt. Aber die Gewöhnungszeit soll relativ kurz sein.



Hört sich an, wie bei meiner Gravity Dropper. Aber das ist ja gut so, die funktioniert wenigstens absolut problemlos! Leider sind 70mm (wenn das stimmt) wirklich ein bisschen wenig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (9. März 2010)

War zwar auch schon hier im Threat -  *Tawaro* und *Towaro.com*

Gibt`s da neuere Infos dazu?


----------



## Thomas_v2 (14. März 2010)

Ich habe mir Ende letzten Jahres die Kindshock i900 zugelegt.
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass sich der Alu-Kopf der Stütze in dem versenkbaren Rohr leicht verdrehen lässt. Ich denke je öfter sich das verdreht desto leichter wird es irgendwann gehen, und das ist jetzt schon ziemlich nervig.
Kennt jemand das Problem? In diesem Thread (soweit ich die Seiten überblicken konnte) habe ich davon noch nichts gelesen.

Wenn das nur ein Problem bei meiner Stütze sein sollte, würde ich die nochmal auf Garantie einschicken. Falls das ein generelles Problem der Stütze ist, könnte man das Problem ja selber beheben. Evtl. mit zwei kleinen Madenschrauben die ich oben durch das Stützenrohr in den Alu-Kopf drehe, und das Ganze somit fixiere. Allerdings habe ich meine Stütze noch nicht zerlegt und weiß somit nicht was sich da an Innenleben befindet - im oberen Teil scheint sich ja so eine Art Druck-Kartusche zu befinden, oder?


----------



## taunus-biker (14. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe gelesen, dass man die Joplin mit Seatback nach vorne oder nach hinten montieren kann! Geht das bei der i900r auch??
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Stagebiker (16. März 2010)

Hi,
letzten Herbst habe ich mir eine KS i900 zugelegt. Bin den Winter über damit ca. 500 km gefahren. Die Stütze weist mittlerweile sehr deutliche Riefen am Tauchrohr auf, funktioniert bisher aber tadellos.
Frage: gibt die Stütze demnächst den Geist auf aufgrund der vorhandenen tiefen Riefen? Sollte ich sie Tauschen lassen solange noch Gewährleistung besteht? Sind die Riefen ein Grund für Gewährleistungsanspruch und somit Tausch. Danke für Antworten.


----------



## decolocsta (16. März 2010)

fahre schon tausende Kilometer mit Riefen.....keine Probleme....


----------



## CrossX (16. März 2010)

Deco hat schon recht. Die Riefen beeinträchtigen nicht unbedingt die Funktion. Bei meiner zweiten Stütze hatte ich auch Riefen ohne Funktionseinbußen. Bei der ersten Stütze wurde das Ausfahren nach der Riefenbildung allerdings deutlich ruckeliger. 

Also im Zweifel lieber umtauschen. Garantie hast du ja noch. 
Ich warte gerade auf meine dritte Stüztze und hoffe da mal das die jetzt nochmals überarbeitet wurde und nun hält. 

Ich hatte aber auch sehr Probleme mit der Sattelklemmung. Das war eigentlich der Hauptgrund für den Umtausch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (16. März 2010)

Meine _4er "unpimped"_
Vielen Dank an Mad-Line


----------



## Alamo (16. März 2010)

Hui, das macht was her, finde ich schick!
Meine i900R ist immer noch nicht einsatzbereit - die neue Sattelklemme lässt auf sich warten... Muss ich wohl nochmal nachhaken.


----------



## CrossX (16. März 2010)

Wo hast du denn die neue Sattelklemme bestellt?


----------



## Wolfplayer (17. März 2010)

mein Kumpel fÃ¤hrt eine i900 2008er 
die Riefen sind nun auch deutlich zu erkennen,
er meinte sie funzt top
ich hatte dann mal versucht die StÃ¼tze per Hand abzusenken,
habe ich fast kaum geschafft und beim rausziehen hebe ich das ganze Rad mit an,
ohne das sie ausfÃ¤hrt 
er meinte, beim fahren stÃ¶rt dies nicht 
wo bitte bleibt da der FahrspaÃ, eine neue nach 2 Jahren, fÃ¼r 115â¬ bei ebay 
ist doch wohl ein SchnÃ¤ppchen, aber Geiz ist ja immer noch geil


----------



## dubbel (17. März 2010)

wo bleiben ks und crank bros in 27,2?


----------



## Cunelli (17. März 2010)

... und wo bleibt die Gravity Dropper mit Setback?


----------



## Alamo (17. März 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die neue Sattelklemme bestellt?



Direkt beim Service, hatte die da reparieren lassen, aber als sie wieder kam war die Sattelklemmung verbogen - keine Ahnung, ob das vorher schon war - war mir jedenfalls nicht aufgefallen. Habe eben telefoniert, sollte jetzt wohl klappen.


----------



## decolocsta (17. März 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/gravity-dropper-turbo-preview-2010.html


----------



## Strider (17. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> wo bleiben ks und crank bros in 27,2?



In der Bike war eine anzeige, dass KS zur Jahremitte eine ganz neue Stütze bringt. Hat auch einen ganz anderen Namen. Meine da stand 27,2 dabei


----------



## Mr. Teflon (18. März 2010)

Hallo,

Frage zu 2010er Joplin 4. Die hat doch einen Versatz nach hinten von ca. 25mm. Kann man die auch nach vorn umdrehen? Oder gibts es eine vorgegebene Einbaurichtung? Mir fällt nämlich auf das mein Sattel jetzt schon fast ganz vorgeschoben ist auf meiner "Thomson Elite", die kein Versatz hat. Oder stellt Ihr Euren Sattel nicht nach der Fluchtpunktmethode Kniescheibe-Pedalachse ein?

Ist der Unterschied zwischen der KS 900R & 950R nur das Gewicht? Oder was ist der wirkliche Unterschied?

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (18. März 2010)

Die 900er hat nen Versatz die 950 nicht.


----------



## Titanschrauber (18. März 2010)

> Frage zu 2010er Joplin 4. Die hat doch einen Versatz nach hinten von ca. 25mm. Kann man die auch nach vorn umdrehen?



Bei der Remoteversion ist das denkbar, bei der Anderen eher nicht ;-)
Hab es aber nicht ausprobiert.



> Oder stellt Ihr Euren Sattel nicht nach der Fluchtpunktmethode Kniescheibe-Pedalachse ein?


Ich stell ihn so ein, daß die Knie sich wohlfühlen. Ich hatte die genannte Methode mal probiert, und kam nicht zurecht. Ich sitze soweit ich mich erinnern kann sogar weiter vorne als bei dieser Methode.

War übrigens auch ein Grund, mich für die Gravitiy Dropper zu entscheiden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## sugarbiker (18. März 2010)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Frage zu 2010er Joplin 4. Die hat doch einen Versatz nach hinten von ca. 25mm. Kann man die auch nach vorn umdrehen? Oder gibts es eine vorgegebene Einbaurichtung? Mir fällt nämlich auf das mein Sattel jetzt schon fast ganz vorgeschoben ist auf meiner "Thomson Elite", die kein Versatz hat. Oder stellt Ihr Euren Sattel nicht nach der Fluchtpunktmethode Kniescheibe-Pedalachse ein?
> 
> ...



Und ich dachte ich wäre mit dem Problem :
bin mit der gedrehten Joplin so fast 2 Jahre gefahren, habe jetzt die Joplin 4 genauso (falsch) herum eingebaut...wegen der korrekten Knie/Pedal-Stellung .....


----------



## Mr. Teflon (18. März 2010)

Hallo,

oh, den Versatzunterschied zwischen 900R/950R hatte ich gar nicht gesehen auf den Bildern. Danke für den Hinweis. Soweit ich dem Thread entnehmen kann, ist die 2010er KS deutlich besser in der Qualität gewurden. Da fällt die Entscheidung zwischen KS und Joplin jetzt schwerer. Die Gravity Dropper gefällt mir optisch leider nicht. Knieachse, bisher komme ich damit zurecht. Weiter vorn wäre am Berg bestimmt besser, dann tritt man wieder senkrecht vom freien Lot her gesehen. Kompliziert 

Merkst Du das die neue Joplin spürbar besser funktioniert wie die alte? Ich muß mich noch entscheiden was ich mache wegen Versatz usw.


----------



## sugarbiker (18. März 2010)

Das was viele störte - das seitliche Spiel ist deutlich verringert worden - nun führen zwei Gleitblöcke den Hubzylinder...

die Montage ist genauso bescheuert, der Remote Hebel genauso rustikal
die Sattelklemmung ist verstärkt, aber das konnte jeder über cosmicsports auch an der alten Joplin3 nachrüsten - auch nix neues

ob die Dichtungen länger halten wird erst die Zukunft zeigen 

das Plus von 25 mm Hub ist natürlich spürbar...


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. März 2010)

Hallo,

mal ganz unabhängig vom Funktionsprinzip:

Sind feste Positionen oder ein variabler Verstellbereicht vorteilhafter?

Welche Positionen wählt Ihr so meistens?

Gruß

Roland


----------



## dubbel (18. März 2010)

die zwei häufigsten einstellungen: ganz hoch - ganz runter.


----------



## taunus-biker (18. März 2010)

Hallo,
hat schon jemand versucht die i900r mit dem Versatz nach vorne zu montieren?? Ist das von Kind Shock freigegeben??
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Titanschrauber (18. März 2010)

> Die Gravity Dropper gefällt mir optisch leider nicht.



Tja wenn das wichtiger ist als zuverlässige Funktion, kann ich auch nicht helfen.
Ich finde das Motto "form follows function" in dieser Hinsicht wesentlich beruhigender.

Außerdem hat die Gravity Dropper das Kabelgedöns am besten im Griff, weil es sich nicht mit dem Sattel mitbewegt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (18. März 2010)

tja Joplin 4R nach 3 Wochen schon erste Probleme,
sie sackt im ausgefahrenen Zustand um ca. 5mm ab
auch wenn sie bis Ende abgesenkt ist, kommt sie dies ca. 5mm 
beim entlasten auch wieder raus 
Einschicken wurde mir bei Cosmic natuerlich geraten 
tja komisch, nun ist es wieder etwas besser geworden spüre nur noch ein leichte absacken,
scheint so, als ob wohl zu wenig Öl von hause aus drin ist,
Ölverlust war nicht zu sehen.
zu wenig Öl in der Dämpfung kennt man ja auch bei Federelementen


----------



## el martn (18. März 2010)

Holla,

meine 2010 KSi 900 ist jetzt schon wieder defekt! Hatte sie Januar bekommen. Jetzt hält sie nicht mehr, sie rutscht nach unten, wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze. 
Kann man da selber was machen, oder muss sie wieder zu Wiener?
Danke für Eure Antworten.
Übringens, ich habe jetzt nicht mehr genung Finger an der Hand, um andere KS Fahrer zu grüßen!! 
Gruß
martn


----------



## Alamo (18. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> die zwei häufigsten einstellungen: ganz hoch - ganz runter.



Ganz runter ist mir persönlich zu tief. ich brauche den Sattel irgendwie immer in einer mittleren Position...


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. März 2010)

na dann kauf doch eine mit 75mm Verstellung statt 125mm, 
die kommt ja dann nicht so tief wenn ganz abgesenkt


----------



## Mainbiker363 (18. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,


heute kam mein KS I950r mit 125mm Verstellung und 31,6mm;

Mal sehen wie lange ich brauche um mich in die Reihe der "Geschädigten" einzureihen.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. März 2010)

erste wetten werden ab sofort angenommen. einstiegsgebot: n euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alamo (18. März 2010)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> na dann kauf doch eine mit 75mm Verstellung statt 125mm,
> die kommt ja dann nicht so tief wenn ganz abgesenkt



Für Trails zum zwischenpedalieren stelle ich auf die Mitte, wenn ich was ganz gemeines fahre kommt der Sattel schon ganz runter


----------



## Steve Style (19. März 2010)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Sind feste Positionen oder ein variabler Verstellbereicht vorteilhafter?
> Welche Positionen wählt Ihr so meistens?



Meine Frau und meine Wenigkeit fahren seit zwei Jahren variable Sattelstützen in unseren Enduros und Allmountain-Bikes. Vornweg: Ich fahre lieber wieder Hardtail und notfalls eine ungefederte Straight-Fork, als auf die Stützen zu verzichten. 

Beim Enduro-Fahren hier im Thüringer Wald und im Erzgebirge kann ich entgegen der Meinung von dubbel überhaupt nicht bestätigen, dass meist ganz oben und unten gefahren wird. Allermeistens bewegen wir uns bei den häufigen und meist moderaten An- und Abstiegen irgendwo dazwischen. Obwohl ich aufgrund der vielen Probleme mit CB und KS mit der GD liebäugelte, habe ich es gelassen. Und zwar hauptsächlich aufgrund der Möglichkeit genau soweit den Sattel hoch-/runterzufahren wie ich ihn in der jeweiligen Situation brauche. Da sind uns die max. 4 Positionen zu wenig. Ist aber Geschmacksache und wenn man nur 4 Stellungen hat und man es nicht anders kennt, kann man sicherlich auch glücklich werden.

Aufgrund der erwähnten Probleme und entsprechendem Umtausch fahren wir seit diesem Jahr die 2010er 900 und 950er KS und die Joplin4. Alle in der Lever-Version (da ich die Remote nicht brauche und keinen Bock auf noch mehr Kabel und Hebel habe).

Prinzipiell funktionieren alle sehr gut, wobei beide Kind Shock teilweise nicht mehr so butterweich sich verstellen lassen, sondern nun deutlich straffer geführt werden und teilweise ordentlich Zug am Hebel brauchen, um sich zu bewegen. Speziell bei meiner 950er muss ich öfters zum Hochfahren kurz Druck auf den Sattel bringen, damit sie sich von der "Position löst".

Joplin4 hat das bekannte Seitenspiel durch die zweifache Führung kaum mehr und geht wirklich seidenweich. Mit der Klemmung hatte ich auch bei meiner alten Joplin, sofern dünn gefettet und leicht über angegebenen Anzugsmoment befestigt, nie Probleme, obwohl ich die Stütze auch zum Freeriden in z. B. Finale zeitweise gefahren bin.

Zum Thema Haltbarkeit kann ich nur sagen, dass die alte 900er und alte Joplin beide etwas mehr wie eineinhalb Jahre bei uns ausgehalten haben und dann in die Knie gingen. Wir werden sehen, was die neuen so machen...


----------



## mcbandit59 (19. März 2010)

Gibt es nähere Infos zu der neuen KS Stütze?


----------



## speedos (19. März 2010)

Gibt es hier jemanden, der die Gravitiy Dropper ohne Lenker-Remotehebel fährt? Mich würde mal die Bedienungsfreundlichkeit interessieren. 
Noch ne Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den nicht besonders formschönen Faltenbalg durch was anderes zu ersetzen?

Mittlerweile tendier ich schon eher zu der Gravitiy Dropper, als zu der Kind Shock i950. Ist zwar nicht besonders hübsch, aber was ich hier so lese, wohl wesentlich zuverlässiger oder bin ich da auch auf dem Holzweg?!


----------



## meandmyGT (19. März 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Gibt es hier jemanden, der die Gravitiy Dropper ohne Lenker-Remotehebel fährt? Mich würde mal die Bedienungsfreundlichkeit interessieren.
> Noch ne Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den nicht besonders formschönen Faltenbalg durch was anderes zu ersetzen?
> 
> Mittlerweile tendier ich schon eher zu der Gravitiy Dropper, als zu der Kind Shock i950. Ist zwar nicht besonders hübsch, aber was ich hier so lese, wohl wesentlich zuverlässiger oder bin ich da auch auf dem Holzweg?!



Ich fahre ne Gravity Dropper Descender. Der Knopf ist ok, ich habe allerdings keinen direkten Vergleich, meine Joplin ist mit Remote.
Die Stütze ist super zuverlässig und extrem Wartungsarm (also meine fahre ich jetzt über 2 Jahre und ich hatte noch nie den Balg runter.... Vielleicht sollte ich sie aber langsam mal schmieren  ).
So langsam bekommt sie auch ein leichtes Spiel (ca. so viel wie die Joplin im Neuzustand).
Ich würde allerdings eher die GD Turbo nehmen, das Belasten vor dem ausfedern ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## AJ (20. März 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Gibt es hier jemanden, der die Gravitiy Dropper ohne Lenker-Remotehebel fährt? Mich würde mal die Bedienungsfreundlichkeit interessieren.
> Noch ne Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den nicht besonders formschönen Faltenbalg durch was anderes zu ersetzen?
> 
> Mittlerweile tendier ich schon eher zu der Gravitiy Dropper, als zu der Kind Shock i950. Ist zwar nicht besonders hübsch, aber was ich hier so lese, wohl wesentlich zuverlässiger oder bin ich da auch auf dem Holzweg?!



Die Bedienung ist m.M. nach nicht ganz so komfortabel. Bei der KS und CB führt die Hand den Sattel mit nach unten was ein sichereres, stabileres Fahrgefühl vermittelt.
Habe mich allerdings mittlerweile daran gewöhnt und wenn man nicht bereits im verblockten Downhill ist, geht´s schon.
Das Thema mit dem Faltenbalg habe ich mir auch schon gestellt, aber noch keinere schöne Lösung gefunden, aber auch da habe ich mich an die Optik gewöhnt und lass es so.
Hatte vorher KS und Joplin die leider beide keine Saison gehalten haben.
Ein paar Postings zuvor hieß es: form follows function.
So ist es zu sehen!
Auch die Wartung ist äusserst simpel, wenn auch bis jetzt bei mir nicht notwendig. Immer wenn ich sie neu fetten will sehe ich die Fettpackung ab Werk die immer noch kristallklar ist und schön gleichmäßig verteilt.

Ich habe schon bei Joplin und KS fast nur die Positionen "ganz oben" und "ganz unten" genutzt. Hab nun die 4" GD in echten 400mm mit 3 Positionen und werde erst den Herrsteller wechseln wenn es funktionierende Techniken gibt die bezahlbar sind.
Speci hat einen guten ansatz m.M. nach weil die Position mechanisch gehalten wird, habe aber auch schon von jemanden gehört das auch diese nicht einwandfrei funktioniert.
Dann Viel Spaß bei der Entscheidung.


----------



## gewitterBiker (20. März 2010)

Ich habe meine 900-R eingeschickt, weil sie defekt war und auch ein brandneues Exemplar erhalten. Mit neuem Remote-Hebel, viel hochwertigerem Seilzug und weiteren kleinen Änderungen. Genau wie diese hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a12607/i900-r-sattelstuetze-%D8-309-mm-385-mm.html?mfid=559

Leider ist die Stütze scheinbar noch kürzer geworden. Für mich leider zu kurz, die Mindesteinstecktiefe ist mir zu lang. 
Ich möchte sie deswegen für 130,- Euro verkaufen incl. Versand und Garantie. 30,9mm/385mm. NP ist überall 149,-+Versand. Bei Interesse: PM. Stütze ist absolut unbenutzt!


----------



## Mr. Teflon (20. März 2010)

Hallo,

was ist denn die Mindesteinstecktiefe bei Deiner KS?

Wie ist denn der Kraftaufwand bei den neuen niedlichen 2010er KS Remotehebeln?

Mal eine Frage zu den "Zwischenpostitionsfahrern".
Wenn ich das so lese komme ich unweigerlich zu einer ernsthaften Frage. Wer in aller Welt braucht mit einer jederzeit verstellbaren Sattelstütze Zwischenpositionen? Das macht man doch nur mit normalen festen Sattelstützen. Wozu kauft man sich eine versenkbare Sattelstütze wenn man sich Zwischenpositionen einstellt. Da komme ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz mit. Kann auch sein, dass das nur Leute machen die am Remote gespart haben. Denn es gibts nur 2 Positionen die man braucht. Entweder runter und wieder hoch je nach Laune. So stelle ich mir das vor. Entweder ich fahre Bergab und benötige Beinfreiheit oder ich trete und benötige optimale Trethöhe.
Ich verstehe das mit den Zwischenpositionen wirklich nicht. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ist nur eine laut gedachte Frage.


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. März 2010)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ist denn die Mindesteinstecktiefe bei Deiner KS?
> 
> ...



naja, nicht so ganz. kann ja sein, dass du an einer stelle rumfährst, wo du zwar eine tiefe sattelstütze brauchst aber auch beim sitzen treten musst. kurze knappe anstiege zum beispiel, die einem downhillpart folgen und/oder auf die wieder ein downhillpart folgt. eher technisches, würd ich sagen, weniger die einfachen downhill- und marathonsachen. und wenn man sogar da zwischen oben und unten rumstellen muss, dann ist´s fast sinnvoller eine mittelposition einzustellen, die beides zum teil erfüllt. weil alle 5 meter absenken oder heben würd lästig werden. remote hin oder her.


----------



## HolgerK (21. März 2010)

oder im Winter auf verschneiter oder vereister Piste, da fahre ich gerne auch etwas tiefer für ein besseres Handling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Teflon (21. März 2010)

Hallo,

okay, bei solchen sehr kurzen Wechsel würde man mit hoch/runter wirklich nicht hinterherkommen. Sehe ich ein. Daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. Solche "Buckelpisten" mit kurzen Wechsel fahre ich nicht bzw. hatte ich noch nicht unter den Stollen. Entschuldigung. Ich fahre mehr die Art von eine Ewigkeit bergauf und dann einen Trail wieder runter.


----------



## ibislover (21. März 2010)

und in den situtation in denen du treten musst es aber trotzdem schön ist wenn der sattel (bei mir 1") tiefer ist, weil das gelände zwar technisch ist, aber mit nem abgesenkten sattel du nicht fahren kannst, da schätzte die zwischenposition. nie mehr ohne!

meinte am anfang auch dass ich das nicht brauche, aber nach 2 jahren damit, will ich es nie mehr missen. muss man wohl erfahren...


----------



## tommybgoode (21. März 2010)

Zu den Zwischenpositionen:
Ich fahre eine KS 900 R. Eigentlich brauche ich 3 Positionen:
Ganz hoch für Waldautobahnen etc., etwas abgesenkt z.B. bergauf mit kleinen Hindernissen und ganz abgesenkt, wenn's technisch wird.
Bei der GD kann man glaube ich 2,5cm absenken und dann nochmal ganz. Fände ich eigentlich nicht schlecht, da ich für die Mittelposition manchmal etwas herumprobieren muss.

Zur Haltbarkeit:
Nachdem ich die KS im Forum verteidigt hatte, hatte auch ich Probleme mit der Sattelklemme. Aber: Ein Anruf bei gocycle.de und zwei Tage später war Ersatz da. Top Service, muss man mal loben 
Ich hoffe, dass sie jetzt hält.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Mr. Teflon (22. März 2010)

Hallo,

da fällt mir noch eine Frage ein. Die Angaben bei den Stützen mit ihren 100mm oder 125mm usw. Absenkung, sind das absolute Angaben oder "bis zu" Angaben. Ist die maximale Absenkung quasi einstellbar? Ich sage mal ich habe nur 8cm Luft zum absenken und kaufe eine mit 100 oder 125mm Absenkung. Kann ich die "kürzer" einstellen sodass es in der unteren Pos. immer noch arritiert oder wie bleiben die Stützen in den unteren Positionen? 
Was sind die Mindesteinstecktiefen der Stützen?


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. März 2010)

das sind max angaben, in der regel kannst du die unterste position nicht einstellen.

also, kaufst du eine 125mm stütze (absenkung), dann ist von max ausgefahren bis max eingefahren 125mm. Aber das ist doch eigentlich nicht schlimm. oder?

wenn du nur 80mm Absenkung zur Verfügung hast, solltest du vllt die 75mm Joplin nehmen (oder eine andere mit dieser geringen Absenkung).


----------



## Alamo (23. März 2010)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Ich fahre mehr die Art von eine Ewigkeit bergauf und dann einen Trail wieder runter.



Wenn ich sowas fahren würde, würde ich mir die versenkbare Stütze ganz sparen - 1x pro Tour ein und ausfahren würde mich ja gar nicht stören (zumal man ja eh absteigt, um sich in 'Schale zu werfen')... aber hier in der Gegend wechselt sich das halt ständig ab. Und auf dem Trail spart man sich das ganze ohne Variostütze dann und fährt die ganze Zeit mit ungünstiger Sattelstellung.


----------



## mw.dd (23. März 2010)

Ich bin neulich bei 140 für eine KS900i-R schwach geworden... Ein Glück, das ich vorher zu faul war, diesen Thread hier durchzulesen.

Konnte am Sonntag nur kurz testen, habe wegen der fehlenden Anbauanleitung (die beiliegende war noch für das Vorgängermodell) eine Weile für die Montage der FB gebraucht. Auch sollte man einen 2mm-Innensechskantschlüssel griffbereit haben 

Die Zughülle ist ganz schön lang geraten (passt wahrscheinlich auch für 24'' Rahmen), und warum der Bowdenzug 5cm länger sein muß als nötig, erschließt sich mir nicht.

Bei meiner Körpergröße und Rad (176cm/18'' Radon Stage) reichen die 125mm Verstellbereich übrigens völlig aus; durch die Länge des Sitzrohres ist der Sattel jetzt geschätzte 5-6cm über der max. Absenkung mit normaler Stütze.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (26. März 2010)

Hallo,

meine Frage zum eigenen Verständnis war viel mehr die, ob man die Sattelstützen voll absenken muß damit sie unten klemmen. Oder ob man sie soweit runterdrückt wie es bei einem möglich ist und die klemmen trotzdem noch. Ich habe jetzt verstanden dass es so ist. 

Der Einwurf "kannste Dir sparen" hat zwar was, ist aber nicht mein Wunsch. Ich möchte auf der Abfahrt bei Zwischenstücken bequem pedalieren können. Ich habe mir das lange genug überlegt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. März 2010)

Hi!

Es gibt welche mit 2-4 festen Positonen (z. B. Gravity Dropper, Blacx, Specialiced, Nonstop, AMP), die meistens mechanisch funktionieren und welche die stufenlos einstellbar sind (z. B. Joplin, Kind Shock), die hydraulisch oder ähnlich funktionieren. Die Black Mamba von Rase hat ziemlich viele feste Verstellpunkte im Bereich von 9 Zoll (gute 20 cm)- so ca. alle 1 cm.

Ich hoffe das hilft grob weiter.

Ciao

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Teflon (26. März 2010)

Hallo,

einwandfrei, genau das wollte ich wissen. Damit ist meine Frage beantwortet. Besten Dank.


----------



## Centi (26. März 2010)

Hallösche,

hat eigentlich irgend jemand schon mal nach einer Drehmoment-Angabe für die Sattelklemmung KS 900i gesucht und gefunden? Ich finde leider nirgens eine Angabe. 

Wäre toll wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen kann!

Bikende Grüße

Christian


----------



## Eike. (26. März 2010)

Na zudrehen bis es hält. Fester braucht man nicht und weniger geht nicht also hat sich die Frage nach dem Drehmoment bei der Schraube für mich gar nicht gestellt.


----------



## joker78 (26. März 2010)

Hallo hab jetzt ne Blacx schaut super aus fuzt aber nicht richtig beim ausfahren !?
Wer hat da erfahrungen !!!! Hilfe


----------



## Eike. (26. März 2010)

Von der hab ich ja noch nie gehört und selbst Google kennt sie nicht.
Scharfes Bike übrigens, nur die schwarzen Schutzaufkleber passen gar net.


----------



## joker78 (26. März 2010)

Sorry falsch geschrieben Blacx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (26. März 2010)

eventuell ist die Sattelklemmung zu fest? Dadurch KANN die Funktion der Stütze beeinträchtigt werden.


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. März 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Scharfes Bike übrigens, nur die schwarzen Schutzaufkleber passen gar net.



stimmt... was der man so alles sieht.
ich finde den sattel von der farbgebung auch nicht die optimale wahl.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. März 2010)

joker78 schrieb:


> Hallo hab jetzt ne Blacx schaut super aus fuzt aber nicht richtig beim ausfahren !?
> Wer hat da erfahrungen !!!! Hilfe


Da du der erste User im IBC mit der Blaxc Stütze bist, wird hier keiner Erfahrung haben. Aber wir haben alle darauf gewartet, dass die endlich mal jemand testet. Danke 

Sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal echt schick aus, halte uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## joker78 (26. März 2010)

So Fehler gefunden  Sattelstütze war minimal zustark geklemmt.Hab jetzt noch die Zugführung nach hinten ändern lassen und ez gehts Juhu!!Fahr nächste Woche am Gardasee zum Testen dann mal schaun.Gruß


----------



## joker78 (26. März 2010)

Der Sattel is halt sehr fluffig für mein fetten Arsch


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. März 2010)

joker78 schrieb:


> Der Sattel is halt sehr fluffig für mein fetten Arsch



den selben hab ich seit etwa 2 stunden auch auf meinem rad. bin gespannt drauf. wegen dauerregen komm ich jetzt aber nicht raus 

es wäre zu schön gewesen, den in "nur-weiss" zu bekommen. schwarz wollt ich nicht.


----------



## joker78 (26. März 2010)

Geht mir ned anders!!Feierabend und dann zack bum scheiß Wetter danke Wettergott !!ich glaub der Bikergott is im Urlaub RRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. März 2010)

hier gibt es einen aktuellen Test zur Blacx Jewel in französicher Sprache 

*Test VTT Magazine: BLACX JEWEL XC*


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. März 2010)

wettergott is wanderer!


----------



## biker-wug (26. März 2010)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> hier gibt es einen aktuellen Test zur Blacx Jewel in französicher Sprache
> 
> *Test VTT Magazine: BLACX JEWEL XC*



Kann das evtl. einer Übersetzen, zunindest das Fazit des Tests, kann leider kein Französisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (27. März 2010)

Meine Freundin kann Französisch, aber ned sprechen


----------



## Nachor (27. März 2010)

Hallo, mal ne Frage an alle Experten. Kann man die 2009 von 2010 Model der KS 900i unterscheiden ?? Ich frage deswegen da ich gerade einen Händler online entdeckt habe der die I900 für 109 Euro verkauft. Dies ist doch noch mal um ca 40 Euro günstiger als zB: GoCycle?


----------



## biker-wug (27. März 2010)

joker78 schrieb:


> Meine Freundin kann Französisch, aber ned sprechen



Der musste kommen.

Kann jemand den Text übersetzten??


----------



## Eike. (27. März 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> Hallo, mal ne Frage an alle Experten. Kann man die 2009 von 2010 Model der KS 900i unterscheiden ?? Ich frage deswegen da ich gerade einen Händler online entdeckt habe der die I900 für 109 Euro verkauft. Dies ist doch noch mal um ca 40 Euro günstiger als zB: GoCycle?



Wenn mir jemand ein Bild von einer definitiven 2009er zeigt kann ichs mit meiner vergleichen, ich hab nämlich bei diesem Händler eine gekauft (wenn es nicht inzwischen mehrere mit dem Preis gibt). Hat übrigens extrem schnell geliefert.


----------



## schibiker (27. März 2010)

joker78 schrieb:


> Hallo hab jetzt ne Blacx schaut super aus fuzt aber nicht richtig beim ausfahren !?
> Wer hat da erfahrungen !!!! Hilfe


 
Hallo joker78,

ist das schon so eine neue oder noch eine mit 27,2 mm Durchmesser ?

Gruß

schibiker


----------



## joker78 (27. März 2010)

is die mit 27,2 auf 31,6mm


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. März 2010)

merke: selle italia shiver hat nichts auf einem enduro verloren, wenn man mit lässigen hosen unterwegs ist!!! die hose bleibt gerne an einer der beiden spitzen hängen, wenn man hinter den sattel musste. hab´s heut schmerzlich erfahren müssen! verdammt!


----------



## joker78 (28. März 2010)

Kenn ich geht aber wenn mans weiß


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. März 2010)

das is mir heut 3 mal passiert. 2 mal in weniger brenzligen situationen und beim letzen mal bin ich son dummen fels runtergesprungen. danach wars aber schön steil. mein linkes bein sieht aus.. meine fresse! tja. kommt der alte wieder drauf. oder ich bastel mir was an den shiver. weil bequem is der wie atze! dabei hab ich mir vor der abfahrt die hose noch unter die nippel gezogen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alamo (28. März 2010)

So, zum oben geposteten Test.
Ich übersetze mal nur die rechte Spalte... da ist enthalten, was die Leute geschrieben haben.

"Material: Alu
Durchmesser: 27,2, 30,9, 31,6mm
max. Absenkung: 80 (Version XC) oder 100mm (Version AM)
Länge: 340 (XC) und 385mm (AM)

Stärken: magnetisches System ohne Luft und Öl, Look und Finish, 3 Positionen, Gewicht
Schwächen: Sattelklemmung, Rückkehr zur Ausgangsposition wird mit der Zeit schwergängiger, Zerbrechliche Kabelführungen

Fazit: Dieser neuen teleskopischen Sattelstütze mangelt es eigentlich an nichts. Leichtigkeit, Finish, Look, Einfachheit des Systems, Effizienz, fast völlige Abwesenheit von Spiel und einfachste Wartung. Die spanische Firma müsste aber die Sattelklemmung überarbeiten und die Zuverlässigkeits des Ausfahrens verbessern."

Außerdem hat sich einer der Redakteure beschwert, dass es das ganze nur mit Fernbedienung gibt. 463g, 290

Hoffe das reicht an Übersetzung.


----------



## biker-wug (29. März 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> So, zum oben geposteten Test.
> Ich übersetze mal nur die rechte Spalte... da ist enthalten, was die Leute geschrieben haben.
> 
> "Material: Alu
> ...



Das reicht an Übersetzung, danke!!


----------



## der erlkönig (29. März 2010)

also hier in der beschreibung steht model 2010.  http://cgi.ebay.de/Kind-Shock-KS-i9...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item439e508b4e
hat denn hier schon mal jemand gekauft?


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2010)

Wie gesagt ja. Ich weiß aber nicht woran ich die Stütze von einer 2009er unterscheiden könnte.


----------



## mw.dd (29. März 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ja. Ich weiß aber nicht woran ich die Stütze von einer 2009er unterscheiden könnte.



Es sind wohl eher innere Werte... Man müßte halt mal beide nebeneinander legen können. Was definitiv anders ist, ist die FB - das scheint für Dich aber nicht interessant?


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2010)

Das stimmt, ich habe mich bewusst gegen die Remote entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centi (29. März 2010)

Hat eigentlich schon mal einer eine KS 900 in einen Ständer Montageständer eingespannt? Und wenn ja, hält das Ding das aus?Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich das testen soll.

Habe übrigens den Park Tool - PCS-9


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2010)

Würde ich nicht machen. Alleine schon weil der untere Teil ja recht kurz ist und um da noch die Klemme ansetzen zu können muss man die Stütze sehr weit aus dem Rahmen rausziehen. Wer eine KS hat wird doch sowieso noch eine normale Stütze zu Hause haben.


----------



## isartrails (30. März 2010)

Centi schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal einer eine KS 900 in einen Ständer Montageständer eingespannt? Und wenn ja, hält das Ding das aus?Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich das testen soll.


Einer ist immer der Erste...


----------



## Mr. Teflon (30. März 2010)

Centi schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal einer eine KS 900 in einen Ständer Montageständer eingespannt? Und wenn ja, hält das Ding das aus?Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich das testen soll.



Hallo,

würde ich auch auf keinen Fall machen. Man sieht ja schon mit fester Sattelstütze was für Kräfte da drücken wenn man sein Rad an der Stütze einspannen muß. Und dann machst Du selbst noch was am Rad und drückst auch noch hin und her. Lass das mal lieber sein zu Gunsten der KS. Kannst Du nicht Dein Rad am Oberrohr einspannen? So mach ich das. Oder am unteren Sattelrohr vom Rahmen wenn kein Dämpfer stört.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. März 2010)

Ich bin mal so frei und verlinke hier einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht zur blacx Sattelstütze.


joker78 schrieb:


> Hab heute das erste mal die Blaxy gefahren und ich muß sagen , die is echt ******* !! Optisch ne wucht aber fährt sehr langsam aus oder wie bei mir gar ned :-( hab sie heute wieder zum Händler gebracht mal schaun etweder is die Feder zu weich oder der absteifer zu hart ich weiß es nicht !!!!
> Dazu kommt das die Sattelklemme zu weich ist für meine verhältnisse hab sie heute 3x nachziehen müßen und das nervt echt.
> Naja mal schaun was rauskommt


----------



## waxtomwax (30. März 2010)

Centi schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal einer eine KS 900 in einen Ständer Montageständer eingespannt? Und wenn ja, hält das Ding das aus?Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich das testen soll.
> 
> Habe übrigens den Park Tool - PCS-9



Mache ich ständig, schon seit einem Jahr. Ich habe den Park Tool PR 15


----------



## Centi (30. März 2010)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Mache ich ständig, schon seit einem Jahr. Ich habe den Park Tool PR 15



Auch im oberen, dünnen Bereich? Den meinte ich nämlich.


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. März 2010)

also, ich würds nicht drauf ankommen lassen. im grunde ist es sicherer, die normale sattelstütze reinzustecken und diese dann einzuspannen. dann kann definitiv nix passieren.


----------



## waxtomwax (30. März 2010)

Centi schrieb:


> Auch im oberen, dünnen Bereich? Den meinte ich nämlich.



Nur unten, oben würde ich's auch nicht machen, da ist der  Hebel zu groß.


----------



## el martn (30. März 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> Hallo, mal ne Frage an alle Experten. Kann man die 2009 von 2010 Model der KS 900i unterscheiden ?? Ich frage deswegen da ich gerade einen Händler online entdeckt habe der die I900 für 109 Euro verkauft. Dies ist doch noch mal um ca 40 Euro günstiger als zB: GoCycle?



Ob Du eine 2009 oder 2010 hast, ist völlig egal. 
Sind beide absoluter Schrott. Mittlerweile hat es auch der Importeur (Wiener Bike Parts) auch nicht mehr nötig, sich um zufriedene Kunden zu bemühen! Meine 2010er habe ich im Januar bekommen. Vor zwei Wochen war dann keine Arretierung mehr möglich. Da ich mittlerweile keinen Kontakt mehr zu dem damaligen Händler habe, (Wohnortwechsel,) habe ich die Stütze direkt an Wiener geschickt und bat freundlich um Bearbeitung meiner Stütze. Ich bekam Sie postwendend zurückgeschickt, mit dem kurzen Vermerk, dass Sie nur noch mit dem Fachhandel zusammen arbeiten und mir meine defekte Stütze jetzt unbearbeitet zurückschicken. Ich solle mich an einen örtlichen Händler wenden! Der ist jetzt natürlich auch begeistert (obwohl er jetzt die Möglichkeit hat, mich als Kunden zu gewinnen. Das hat er aber nicht erkannt oder auch nicht nötig!)
Warum kann der Mitarbeiter von Wiener nicht so fair sein, wenn ich schon die Versandkosten trage, mir auch gleich eine neue Sattelstütze zuschicken?
Ich war eigentlich immer von der KS begeistert, auch wegen dem Service, wenn die jetzt aber diese Schiene einschlagen, kann ich nur sagen: Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall! es hat schon einige Firmen gegeben, die so eine Kundenpolitik nicht überlebt haben. OK, es steckt ja auch noch Haibike und Winora hinter Wiener Bike Parts. Deswegen werden die jetzt nicht gleich Pleite gehen (Leider?)!
Haben die es nicht mehr nötig? Vielleicht können Sie es auch einfach nicht mehr? Haben Sie schon zuviel Schrott verschickt?
Ich jedenfalls werde keine Produkte mehr kaufen, die Wiener Bike Part vertreibt (Syncros, Trickstuff, Haibike,)      
Kundenzufriedenheit schaut anders aus.
So gewinnt man keine Stammkunden. 
Bis bald,
el martn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom racer (30. März 2010)

el martn schrieb:


> Ob Du eine 2009 oder 2010 hast, ist vÃ¶llig egal.
> Sind beide absoluter Schrott. Mittlerweile hat es auch der Importeur (Wiener Bike Parts) auch nicht mehr nÃ¶tig, sich um zufriedene Kunden zu bemÃ¼hen! Meine 2010er habe ich im Januar bekommen. Vor zwei Wochen war dann keine Arretierung mehr mÃ¶glich. Da ich mittlerweile keinen Kontakt mehr zu dem damaligen HÃ¤ndler habe, (Wohnortwechsel,â¦) habe ich die StÃ¼tze direkt an Wiener geschickt und bat freundlich um Bearbeitung meiner StÃ¼tze. Ich bekam Sie postwendend zurÃ¼ckgeschickt, mit dem kurzen Vermerk, dass Sie nur noch mit dem Fachhandel zusammen arbeiten und mir meine defekte StÃ¼tze jetzt unbearbeitet zurÃ¼ckschicken. Ich solle mich an einen Ã¶rtlichen HÃ¤ndler wenden! Der ist jetzt natÃ¼rlich auch begeistert (obwohl er jetzt die MÃ¶glichkeit hat, mich als Kunden zu gewinnen. Das hat er aber nicht erkannt oder auch nicht nÃ¶tig!)
> Warum kann der Mitarbeiter von Wiener nicht so fair sein, wenn ich schon die Versandkosten trage, mir auch gleich eine neue SattelstÃ¼tze zuschicken?
> Ich war eigentlich immer von der KS begeistert, auch wegen dem Service, wenn die jetzt aber diese Schiene einschlagen, kann ich nur sagen: âHochmut kommt vor dem Fall!â es hat schon einige Firmen gegeben, die so eine Kundenpolitik nicht Ã¼berlebt haben. OK, es steckt ja auch noch Haibike und Winora hinter Wiener Bike Parts. Deswegen werden die jetzt nicht gleich Pleite gehen (Leider?)!
> ...



kannst du so aber auch nicht sagen. liegt ja nicht an ks selbst 
mit dem tollen service der dir geboten wird! 
ich habe eine 2010er seit dezember.
bis jetzt funktioniert sie top. ich hoffe das bleibt auch so. 
ich habe sie vom servicehÃ¤ndler (schweiz) gekauft.
weil sie von anfangan unten nicht richtig arretierte(wenn man das bike am sattel hochhebte, die stÃ¼tze ausfuhr) habe ich sie kurz darauf wieder eingeschick. ca eine woche spÃ¤ter war die stÃ¼tze repariert bei mir. und mir wurde auch telefonisch bescheid gegeben was nicht in ordnung war und behoben wurde. 

mfg


----------



## Eike. (30. März 2010)

Im Prinzip ist es völlig normal, dass Gewährleistung (die sowieso) und Garantie über den Händler laufen. Daran, dass du umgezogen bist und deswegen nicht mehr einfach zu deinem Händler gehen kannst ist ja weder der Hersteller noch der Importeur schuld.


----------



## isartrails (31. März 2010)

Ok, du bist wütend, aber was Du schreibst, widerspricht sich...





el martn schrieb:


> ...Sind beide absoluter Schrott.
> ...Ich war eigentlich immer von der KS begeistert


----------



## gerdi1 (31. März 2010)

Den Service find ich Klasse.
Ich hab zwei Stützen, die ich bei Gocycle im September 2008 gekauft habe.
Im letzten Sommer hab ich riefen und eine drehende Sattelaufnahme reklamiert, wobei die Riefen in der einen fast nicht sichtbar waren.
Ich bin erst letzte Woche dazu gekommen, die Stützen einzuschicken, gestern hatte ich zwei neue in der Post.... 
Was willst Du mehr?
Geh den "richtigen" Weg und Dir wird geholfen.....


----------



## gewitterBiker (31. März 2010)

gerdi1 schrieb:


> Was willst Du mehr?



Eine Stütze, die dauerhaft funktioniert und ein Einschicken erst garnicht nötig hat.


----------



## Wolfplayer (31. März 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Eine Stütze, die dauerhaft funktioniert und ein Einschicken erst garnicht nötig hat.


genau nicht mehr und nicht weniger 
mich kotzt es auch an, dass ich mein Joplin4 auch bereits einschicken muss


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. März 2010)

Das einzig funktionierende auf diesem Sector sind anscheinend die mechanisch verriegelnden Gravity Dropper Modelle. Auf jeden Fall hört man von denen nicht viel.


----------



## mät__ (31. März 2010)

*Rase Black Mamba* soll auch gut sein


----------



## meandmyGT (31. März 2010)

Die Beiden sind sicher die problemlosesten, wobei auch hier Defekte auftreten. Bei den GD scheinen einige Multiposition Modelle am Loch bei starker Belastung (Überlastung?) gebrochen zu sein. 
Bei den Mambas geht es wohl auch nicht ohne Basteln ab.

Meine Joplin funktioniert auch nicht mehr wie sie soll (federt bei Aufsitzen 2 - 3 cm ein). Vielleicht bloß mal entlüften? Nun ja, zur Not kommt die GD Descender aus meinem Stumpy rein, die ist eigentlich Problemlos!

GD will anscheinend ein 120mm Modell rausbringen, weiß jemand da näheres? Das hört sich dann ziemlich nach dem Optimum an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2010)

meandmyGT schrieb:


> GD will anscheinend ein 120mm Modell rausbringen, weiß jemand da näheres? Das hört sich dann ziemlich nach dem Optimum an!



In Amyland scheint es sowas schon zu geben.

Aber glaube da SRAM ja auch eine 125mm bringen will wird das wohl interssanter

Meine Rase funktioniert auch ohne bastelln problemlos....und meine GD auch.
Aber wie gesagt bastelln könnt man da immer, wenn man denkt daran etwas verbessern zu müssen.

G.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. März 2010)

meandmyGT schrieb:


> Meine Joplin funktioniert auch nicht mehr wie sie soll (federt bei Aufsitzen 2 - 3 cm ein). Vielleicht bloß mal entlüften?


Mit entlüften bekommst du das Federn wieder weg. Warscheinlich ist nicht mehr genug Oel drin um die untere Kammer komplett zu füllen. 
Du musst schauen, dass du die untere Kammer komplett luftfrei bekommst. Ich glaub ich hab die Stütze im eingefahrenen Zustand komplett mit Oel gefüllt und dann soviel Druck aufgepumpt, bis die Stütze ausreichend schnell wieder hoch kommt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (31. März 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Mit entlüften bekommst du das Federn wieder weg. Warscheinlich ist nicht mehr genug Oel drin um die untere Kammer komplett zu füllen.
> Du musst schauen, dass du die untere Kammer komplett luftfrei bekommst. Ich glaub ich hab die Stütze im eingefahrenen Zustand komplett mit Oel gefüllt und dann soviel Druck aufgepumpt, bis die Stütze ausreichend schnell wieder hoch kommt.


  das werd ich morgen mal bei meiner Joplin 4 versuchen


----------



## mw.dd (1. April 2010)

Ich hatte gestern einen neuen Versuch mit meiner KS900i-R. 

Insgesamt eine geniale Sache, aber nicht ganz sorgenfrei: man muß sich doch mit Nachdruck und halbwegs mittig auf den Sattel setzen, damit das mit dem Absenken auf Anhieb klappt. Hoffentlich geht das nach und nach in Fleisch und Blut über...


----------



## rabidi (1. April 2010)

Ich hatte eine 2009er 900i die wegen Riefen und Steckenbleiben anstandlos gegen eine 2010er ausgetauscht wurde. Diese funktionniert jetzt seit 500km tadellos, fährt butterweich rein und kommt sogar auf Wunsch wieder hoch  Bin jetzt sehr zufrieden damit!
2010er erkennt man daran dass unter der roten Ueberwurfmutter ein Metallring zur Führung sitzt, bei der 2009er war dieser aus Kunststoff.
Sollten doch nochmal Probleme damit auftauchen wechsle ich auf Gravity Dropper, die fährt meine Frau und ein Kumpel seit einem Jahr ohne Probleme und ohne Wartung.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## fritschki (1. April 2010)

Hallo

Wo bekommt man die Dichtungen (o-Ringe etc.) zum instandsetzen einer Joplin 3 her?
Ich habe bei keinem Versender Ersatzteile oder Reparaturkit gefunden. 
Bei der "überragenden" Qualität müsste das sich doch gut verkaufen ;-)

Oder sind da nur Standard O-Ringe drin ?

Die Stütze geht weder hoch noch runter und hat massiven Ölverlust -> tippe auf Dichtung(en).

Wäre dankbar für einen Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (1. April 2010)

wie alt ist sie denn ??
hast Du noch die Rechnung ??
wenn Rechnung vorhanden und keine 2 Jahre alt,
schcik sie ein, wird kostenlos instandgesetzt 
dort hin, ruf am besten mal an, den Herrn Kaufmann glaub so hiess der 

http://www.cosmicsports.de/products/search


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. April 2010)

Ersatzteile? 
Von den kranken Brüdern?

Ich warte schon seit 8 Wochen auf den Keil, der als Verdrehsicherung eingebaut ist. Lieferzeit 20 Tage oder länger.....:kotz:  Die Sattelspitze kann ich schon 2 cm nach rechts und links drehen. 

Wer braucht/wartet denn auch auf diese Teile? Ich lass mir da bald was Passendes herstellen. Bei dem Verschleiss brauch ich eh mindestens 2 Stück pro Jahr.


----------



## snorre (1. April 2010)

Hi Uwe,
diesen Führungsblock kannst Du Dir auch ganz einfach hier:

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/8114/kw/Crank_Brothers_Guideblock_Fuehrung_hoehenverstellbare_Sattelstuetze_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

bestellen. Lt. GoCycle soll der sogar auf Lager sein.
Grüße, Snorre


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. April 2010)

Hallo Snorre,
Danke für den Tip. Aber der Preis (9,60 ). 
Da kann ich mir die Teile genausogut in Handarbeit zusammenfeilen.  

Ich bekomme am Dienstag einen Preis für den Nachbau. mal schauen ab wie viel Stück sich das rechnet.


----------



## fritschki (1. April 2010)

Nee, Rechnung gibt's leider keine, kommt gebraucht von *bay. Scheint auch ein älteres Modell zu sein.
War halt günstig. Im Endeffekt hat's nicht mal eine Saison gehalten.


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. April 2010)

fritschki schrieb:


> Nee, Rechnung gibt's leider keine, kommt gebraucht von *bay. Scheint auch ein älteres Modell zu sein.
> War halt günstig. Im Endeffekt hat's nicht mal eine Saison gehalten.


da ich auch noch eine alte Maverick besitze die undicht ist und auch bereits extrems Spiel hat, habe ich mich bei Cosmic schon ueber die Kosten informiert. der Kompletservice mit allen Dichtungen und Oel kostet um 40-50 Euro sagte man mir dort per Telefon


----------



## mät__ (1. April 2010)

fritschki schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wo bekommt man die Dichtungen (o-Ringe etc.) zum instandsetzen einer Joplin 3 her?
> Ich habe bei keinem Versender Ersatzteile oder Reparaturkit gefunden.
> ...



*Zum Thema Service:*
Ich hab den Service damals selber gemacht, geht ganz einfach. (Datei im Anhang) 
O-Ringe und Öl gibts im Baumarkt. 

zefix warum klappt das Anhängen nicht?...
dann halt so:
http://rapidshare.com/files/370735328/Joplin_Maintenance.pdf.html


----------



## Markpa (1. April 2010)

Hi!

Bin nun auch Besitzer einer 2010er KS I950 (trotz der ganzen negativen Posts ;-)). 

Habe nun aber im Neuzustand festgestellt, dass die Stütze mit montiertem Sattel ganz leichtes seitliches Spiel hat, ca. 1mm. Ist das normal im Neuzustand?

Gruß Mark


----------



## Eike. (1. April 2010)

Ja


----------



## fritschki (1. April 2010)

> O-Ringe und Öl gibts im Baumarkt


so habe ich mir das  vorgestellt 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorn76 (1. April 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde!
Habe mich durchgerungen und mir ne GD bestellt...
Brauche eine 400 mm lange, Multiposition, 4` Absenkung.
Wurde bei ..Bike bestellt und ist nach 7 (!) Wochen immer 
noch nicht da... Über andere Kanäle hab ich erfahren das die 400er
nicht sehr gefragt sind... Aber das kann doch trotzdem nicht so lange dauern...?
Gruß Dorn


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2010)

Hmmh....nicht gefragt...bei uns hat jeder die 400ter
Und des ging sogar recht zügig direkt aus Amyland.

G


----------



## Ransom racer (1. April 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Bin nun auch Besitzer einer 2010er KS I950 (trotz der ganzen negativen Posts ;-)).
> 
> ...



ja


----------



## Ransom racer (1. April 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Das einzig funktionierende auf diesem Sector sind anscheinend die mechanisch verriegelnden Gravity Dropper Modelle. Auf jeden Fall hört man von denen nicht viel.



das man von denen nicht viel hört, soll man das jetzt positiv oder negativ werten????


----------



## Hufi (1. April 2010)

Positiv!! Ich hab mit meiner Rase keine Probleme. Egal ob Winter oder Sommer.


----------



## Ransom racer (1. April 2010)

Hufi schrieb:


> Positiv!! Ich hab mit meiner Rase keine Probleme. Egal ob Winter oder Sommer.



ja, es werden aber auch weniger davon gefahren. 
ich denke alle stützen auf dem markt haben ihre stärken und schwächen.

hatte vorher (etwas mehr als ein jahr) eine maverick speedball gefahren, alle schrieben hier über probleme. klar die klemmung habe ich mal getauscht, weil sich der sattel immer etwas nach hinten schob. ei paar mal öl nachgefüllt und luft gepumpt. nach ei paar tausend km und etlichen hm war sie dan hinüber. 

dan die erste ks ein tag und riefen.

im dezember ne 2010er ks und bis jetzt (ein paar hunder km)funktioniert sie top. auch bei kalten temp. und matsch.

wen hier jeder schreiben würde bei dem die stützen funktionieren, würde es plötzlich anders aussehen

finde die 2010er ks bist jetzt gelungen, hoffe das das so bleibt.


denkt daran, die dinger sind zum brauchen gemacht und nicht nur um darüber zu schreiben!!!!!


rockt die trails!!


----------



## Titanschrauber (1. April 2010)

Dorn76 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde!
> Habe mich durchgerungen und mir ne GD bestellt...
> Brauche eine 400 mm lange, Multiposition, 4` Absenkung.
> Wurde bei ..Bike bestellt und ist nach 7 (!) Wochen immer
> ...



Hab meine 425er direkt bei GD bestellt, ging deutlich schneller.


----------



## Freaky-D (1. April 2010)

Um dann mal was positvies über die i950 zu schreiben: Hab sie seit gut 3 Wochen und bin bisher knapp 150km gefahren. Bis auf die leichten Startschwierigkeiten, die wohl anfangs normal sind und mir auch nichts weiter ausmachen, rockt das Ding total! Auf jeder Tour fahr ich die Stütze zig mal rauf und runter, teilweise auch nur so zum Spass ohne Sinn. 
Bis jetzt hat sich jeder Cent gelohnt! Würd sie wieder kaufen und empfehle sie auch schon meinen Kumpels.


----------



## Dorn76 (1. April 2010)

Wollte die GD eigentlich auch selbst Importieren,
doch 203 (mit Gutscheincode) waren doch zu verlockend....

Na dann, Warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (2. April 2010)

der erlkönig schrieb:


> also hier in der beschreibung steht model 2010.  http://cgi.ebay.de/Kind-Shock-KS-i9...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item439e508b4e
> hat denn hier schon mal jemand gekauft?



Geht mir genauso. Dort kaufen weil der günstigste Anbieter oder GoCycle für 30 Euro mehr und bei einem den man kennt ?


----------



## Strider (2. April 2010)

Also ich würde ein Produkt mit einer (was man hier so liest) gefühlten Ausfallrate von 50% nicht bei EBay kaufen. Ich denke sogar ich werde noch auf die Modellgeneration 2011 waren, die ist dann vielleicht zuverlässiger!


----------



## Eike. (2. April 2010)

Wenn du bei einem Händler kaufst spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle ob das bei Ebay ist oder seinem eigenem Onlineshop ist. Gebraucht würde ich sie allerdings auch nicht kaufen, zumindest nicht so den Preisen zu denen sie gehandelt wird.


----------



## Nachor (2. April 2010)

Gebraucht wohl kaum. 109 oder 135 ist ja nun auch nicht mehr so teuer. Hier im Forum wird sie ja für 127 angeboten. Vom Service von GoCycle habe ich bisher aber noch nix negatives gelesen


----------



## CrossX (4. April 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> Vom Service von GoCycle habe ich bisher aber noch nix negatives gelesen



 Nee. Der Service ist toll!!!! Wenn man ein Problem hat, schickt man das defekte Teil hin, bekommt 0 Infos ob das Teil angekommen ist oder was sonst damit passiert und nach Wochen bis Monatelangem Warten bekommt man dann nen Ersatz. Wirklich erstklassiger Service :kotz:


----------



## ibislover (4. April 2010)

dann ruf halt 2 tage nachdem du das teil hingeschickt hast an und frag nach ob alles klar ist und ob sie dir sagen können wie lange es dauert. wo liegt das problem?
da bist echt selber schuld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (5. April 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> dann ruf halt 2 tage nachdem du das teil hingeschickt hast an und frag nach ob alles klar ist und ob sie dir sagen können wie lange es dauert. wo liegt das problem?
> da bist echt selber schuld...



Ich hab ja dann auch angerufen und mich erkundigt. Aber aus leidvoller Erfahrung weiß ich auch das die Jungs am Telefon einen gerne Woche um Woche vertrösten. 
Ich habe auf die Lieferung für meine Umtauschstütze weiß Gott lange genug gewartet. 
Und das finde ich nun mal keinen guten Service. Denn Service schließt auch mit ein, den Kunden von selbst über den Stand der Dinge zu unterrichten, und nicht erst, wenn der Kunde einem auf den Füßen steht.


----------



## ibislover (5. April 2010)

wunschdenken.
wenn du nicht erst nach wochen angerufen hättest, hättest dich nicht so lange aufregen müssen. alles etwas komisch, aber gleich auf den zu den besseren gehörenden shop (der ja auch nicht hersteller des teils ist) draufzukloppen finde ich jetzt auch nicht die feine...


----------



## CrossX (5. April 2010)

Bekommst du Geld von denen, damit du Werbung machst? 

Ich sag doch nur was ich mit dem Shop erlebt habe und das war leider nicht sehr positiv. 
Hatte zeitgleich ne Gabel und meine Bremsen zum jeweiligen Service eingeschickt. Alle drei Teile sollten überarbeitet oder gewartet werden. 
Die Bremsen waren nach 6 Tagen, die Gabel nach 8 Tagen wieder da. Jeweils mit zwischenzeitlicher Mail was, wann, wie an den Sachen gemacht wurde. 
Von Gocycle hätte ich bis jetzt nix gehört wenn ich nach ner Woche nicht angerufen hätte.
Des Weiteren sind aus den angegebenen 2 Wochen nun schon wieder gute 3 1/2 Wochen geworden. Aber ich rege mich nicht drüber auf weil ich es ja gewohnt bin von denen. 
Und wenn du dir den ganzen Thread mal durchliest, bin ich nicht der einzige der so lange warten musste. Gerade bei der ersten Serie haben die sich schon recht lange Zeit gelassen.

Wenn du mit dem Shop zufrieden bist, bitte. Jeder macht ja andere Erfahrungen.


----------



## de_reu (5. April 2010)

Centi schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal einer eine KS 900 in einen Ständer Montageständer eingespannt? Und wenn ja, hält das Ding das aus?Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich das testen soll.
> 
> Habe übrigens den Park Tool - PCS-9



Kein Problem 100x; aber nur am schwarzen Schaft...
Bike wiegt 14kg


----------



## Markpa (8. April 2010)

Hat einer von Euch schonmal Erfahrung damit sammeln können, wie sich der Service von Kindshock verhält, wenn die Überwurfmutter und er Absenkhebel in einem anderem Eloxal (oder anders lackiert) eingeschickt wird. Erlischt dadurch automatisch die Garantie?  

Würde meine gerne anderes lackieren / eloxieren.

Danke und Gruß

Mark


----------



## fone (12. April 2010)

an die "automatische sattelstützen"-fahrer: remote ja/nein?

reicht der hebel unter dem sattel oder sollte ich mir lieber eine mit fernsteuerung holen?
bereut es vielleicht jemand, auf den remote hebel verzichtet zu haben?

danke!


----------



## mw.dd (12. April 2010)

fone schrieb:


> an die "automatische sattelstützen"-fahrer: remote ja/nein?
> 
> reicht der hebel unter dem sattel oder sollte ich mir lieber eine mit fernsteuerung holen?
> bereut es vielleicht jemand, auf den remote hebel verzichtet zu haben?
> ...



Klare Antwort: Remote ja! Es gibt Stellen, da will man seinen Sattel verstellen, aber nicht unbedingt die Hände vom Lenker nehmen...


----------



## Eike. (12. April 2010)

Das ist Geschmackssache. Klar manchmal wär die Fernbedienung ganz nett aber verglichen mit den Nachteilen (teurer, Zug schlecht zu verlegen weil er sich beim Sattelabsenken mitbewegt) wars das mir nicht wert. Andere wiederum sagen "nie wieder ohne". Edit: einer von denen war schneller


----------



## meandmyGT (12. April 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das ist Geschmackssache. Klar manchmal wär die Fernbedienung ganz nett aber verglichen mit den Nachteilen (teurer, Zug schlecht zu verlegen weil er sich beim Sattelabsenken mitbewegt) wars das mir nicht wert. Andere wiederum sagen "nie wieder ohne". Edit: einer von denen war schneller



Der schlecht zu verlegende Zug ist "nur" bei KS und Joplin.... Wie kann man so was konstruieren???
GD, Blacx und Rase haben das sinnvoller gelöst!
Ich habe beides (GD Descender und Joplin R). Der Remote ist super, meist geht es zwar mit Hebel an der Stütze, aber es gibt genug Situationen (schnelle Trails) wo ich mir nur sehr ungerne zwischen die Beine greife.....

Aber einen Nachteil der Remote hätte ich noch: das Ummontieren zwischen 2 Rädern fällt damit auch weg. Meine GD kann ich in Stumpjumper und Pitch fahren, bei der Joplin ist der Umbauaufwand zu hoch.
Ach ja, noch ein Nachtrag zur GD: Ich hatte hier berichtet, dass die Stütze jetzt (nach ca. 3 Jahren) Spiel aufweist. Gestern habe ich bemerkt, dass nur der Klemmring ein Stück aufgegangen war. Von Hand nachgezogen: NULL Spiel.....
Da kann meine Joplin nur davon Träumen.
Nur noch Gravity Dropper!


----------



## Titanschrauber (12. April 2010)

Nur mit Lenkerschalter ist das Konzept zu Ende gedacht.
Alles andere sind schlechte Kompromisse, die die wirkliche Benutzung einschränken. Warum soll ich den Lenker loslassen, wenn es auch so geht.
Bei der Schaltung stellt man sich diese Frage seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr, der Unterrohrschalter gilt seit langem als überholt.




> Nur noch Gravity Dropper!





Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (12. April 2010)

Titanschrauber schrieb:


> Bei der Schaltung stellt man sich diese Frage seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr, der Unterrohrschalter gilt seit langem als überholt.



Wer will zum schalten ans Schaltwerk packen?


Der Hebel unter dem Sattel funktioniert sehr gut, würde ich wieder nehmen. Den Zugknopf der GD whrs. eher nicht (obwohl die lieferbar wäre).

Es stimmt aber, daß es Situationen gibt, in denen man den Lenker nicht loslassen möchte oder kann. Mit Remote nutzt man die Verstellung sicher noch mehr.


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. April 2010)

ich bin meine joplin ohne remote gefahren und werde meine nächste sattelstütze auf jeden fall mit remote ausstatten. gerade die stellen an denen du absenkst sind solche an denen du den lenker nicht unbedingt loslassen solltest (ich geh jetzt mal von so typischen endurotouren aus, wie ich sie gefahren bin). Ergo: bei STÄNDIG wechselnden Verhältnissen empfiehlt sich der Remote.

bist du jedoch einer der sorte fahrer, der erstmal den berg hochkraxxelt, oben pause macht um dann gesenkt komplett abzufahren, tut´s der hebel (wobei man für diese art nicht mal ne verst. sattelstütze braucht).


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. April 2010)

meandmyGT schrieb:


> Der schlecht zu verlegende Zug ist "nur" bei KS und Joplin.... Wie kann man so was konstruieren???



da bin ich gerade eine bombastische lösung am entwickeln. wenn ich in der firma etwas luft hab, gibt´s bei mir das ultimative joplin-must-have!


----------



## mw.dd (12. April 2010)

meandmyGT schrieb:


> Der schlecht zu verlegende Zug ist "nur" bei KS und Joplin.... Wie kann man so was konstruieren???
> ...



Bei meiner KS ist schon der Abgang aus dem Remote-Hebel optisch bescheiden gelöst... Das muß doch anders gehen? Da gibts genug Potential für Bastellösungen.


----------



## dreamdeep (12. April 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Klare Antwort: Remote ja!



Dem schliesse ich mich an, ohne Remote sind die Variostützen nur halb so viel wert.


----------



## checkb (12. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Dem schliesse ich mich an, ohne Remote sind die Variostützen nur halb so viel wert.



Yes.


----------



## CrossX (12. April 2010)

Kleiner Zwischenbericht:
Meine I900 ist wie erwartet mal wieder monatelang auf Reisen. Am 6 März hab ich sie weggeschickt und trotz Zusicherung des Händlers, dass die Sache ja höchstens 2 bis 3 Wochen dauern wird, ist bis jetzt noch nix passiert.
Morgen ruf ich nochmal an und werde mal höflich nachfragen ob denen  im Geschäft der Kalender runtergefallen ist. 
Soviel dann nochmal zum guten Service von Gocycle


----------



## Wolfplayer (12. April 2010)

genau, wenn Du es einmal geniessen konntest mit Remote, magst Du es nie mehr missen.
Klares Ja von mir zu Remote 
bin 2 Jahre mit der einfachen Hebelvariante gefahren und nun auf Joplin 4R
also ich weiss wie die feinen Unterscheide sind.
Du benutzt die Verstellung einfach noch oeffters und viel efektiver 
glaube mir nie wieder ohne


----------



## joscho (13. April 2010)

fone schrieb:


> an die "automatische sattelstützen"-fahrer: remote ja/nein?



Ohne Remote macht so eine Stütze für mich nur den halben Sinn. Was spricht gegen Remote? Der Preis? Auf die paar Euro kommt es auch nicht mehr an. Der Aufwand? Lächerlich. Die Optik? Mein Bike ist mehr Sportgerät und kein Anschauungsobjekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (13. April 2010)

> Soviel dann nochmal zum guten Service von Gocycle



Der Service ist 1A, doch soll sich Meister Neumann die Stützen stricken?

Mann, Mann, diese Dauergemotze hier nervt.

checkb


----------



## schnellejugend (13. April 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Der Service ist 1A, doch soll sich Meister Neumann die Stützen stricken?


Ich kann jeden verstehen, der wochenlang warten muß. Ob er ansonsten guten Service bietet ist dem Betroffenen erst mal egal. Was der Hersteller macht auch, der Händler ist dein Ansprechpartner. 

Und ja, wenn er durch stricken schneller ist, dann soll er das tun.


----------



## Steve Style (13. April 2010)

fone schrieb:


> bereut es vielleicht jemand, auf den remote hebel verzichtet zu haben?



In unseren Gefilden sind verstellbare Sattelstützen sehr weit verbreitet, so dass ich zwischenzeitlich etliche Fahrer getroffen habe. Daher behaute ich mal, dass du dir die Frage letztendlich selber beantworten musst, weil:

a) die, die sich für Remote entschieden haben, wollen es alle nicht mehr missen

und 

b) die, die Lever fahren (wie meine Wenigkeit an mehreren Rädern) bleiben dabei, dass Remote oftmals eine billige Bastellösung ist, das Rad noch mehr zugemüllt wird, schlichtweg überflüssig ist und es nicht bereut haben (ok, einen kenne ich, der mom. darüber nachdenkt, eventuell doch nachzurüsten).

Mein Argument ist immer, dass Auf- oder Abstiege in der Regel nicht in Zehntelsekunden aus dem Nichts auftauchen und es keine Zeit bleibt, zu reagieren, sondern man erstens die meiste Zeit im Jahr sich in Terrain befindet, das man zumindest grob kennt (Stichwort Hometrails) und zweitens eher selten in unbekanntem Gelände sich mitten im dunklen unübersichtlichen Wald urplötzlich hundert Meter hohe Anstiege einem in den Weg stellen und man nur durch die gesparten zwei Sekunden die Hürde überwindet. 

Dieses Argument, es gibt Stellen, in welchen ich die Hand nicht vom Lenker nehmen will, ist für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar. Wenn ich weiß, dass ich in einen kniffligen Trail einbiege (und bei den allermeisten Touren sind die Stellen vorher bekannt), dann mache ich VORHER den Sattel runter und konzentriere mich voll und ganz auf die Passage. Das habe ich zu oft gesehen, dass die Helden, die dann mitten in der Schlüsselstelle anfangen hektischen Aktionismus  an den Tag legen(wie an der Fernbedienung rumzuspielen), ohnehin scheitern. 

Mein Fazit, wer es superbequem möchte, gerne auf vorausschauende Fahrweise verzichtet und für ein überteuertes Produkt noch etwas mehr ausgeben möchte, wird mächtig Spaß an seinem wackligen, bruchgefährdeten Remote-Hebelchen haben (letzten Sonntag wieder einen neuen KS-Hebel ohne Fremdeinwirkung brechen sehen). Asketischer Angehauchte kommen "nur" mit Lever ebenfalls am Stück den Berg runter und auch ohne Extrastopp den Berg hoch.

It`s your choice.


----------



## CrossX (13. April 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Der Service ist 1A, doch soll sich Meister Neumann die Stützen stricken?
> 
> Mann, Mann, diese Dauergemotze hier nervt.
> 
> checkb



Naja. Für mich ist es halt ärgerlich, dass ich jetzt nächste Woche beim Rennen ohne die Stütze starten darf. 

Und wenn ein Shop etliche Wochen für Service braucht, aber im Onlineshop die Stützen mit 1 -3 Tagen Lieferzeit angibt, kommt halt leicht die Vermutung auf, dass die lieber nur verkaufen als nen guten Service zu bieten.


----------



## schnellejugend (13. April 2010)

Steve Style schrieb:


> ...die, die Lever fahren (wie meine Wenigkeit an mehreren Rädern)...



Was für Stützen fährst du, was sagst du zu dem GD Zugknopf?


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. April 2010)

mal was anderes: wenn von 100 verkauften sattelstützen 90 nach 3 monaten wieder zum service kommen, kann man sich ausrechnen, dass es etwas dauert, bis diese wiederhergestellt sind. die werden sicherlich keine 90mann da sitzen haben, damit jeder eine stütze machen kann, damit die am selben tag wieder rausgeschickt werden können.
geh mal davon aus, dass es vllt 2 mann im sattelstützenbereich sind....

natürlich sind die neuen schneller verschickt. is ja nicht so schwer, ne stütze ausm regal zu nehmen und zu verschicken... ganz ehrlich. wer´s richtig schnell gemacht haben will, sollte sich seine sachen mal genau anschauen um das selbst machen zu können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve Style (13. April 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Was für Stützen fährst du, was sagst du zu dem GD Zugknopf?



Joplin 4
I900 und I950er (beide 2010er-Version, da Garantie-Austausch)

GD Zugknopf habe ich zwischenzeitlich auch schon in natura gesehen und eine kurze Runde auprobiert. Hatte vor der Testfahrt auch mit der Stütze geliebäugelt. Vielleicht klappt es mit etwas Übung besser, aber den Flow, den ich mit meinen anderen Stützen hinbekomme, konnte ich mit dem Zugknopf zumindest auf Anhieb nicht hinbekommen. 

Viele behaupten, sie brauchen die Stütze ganz oben oder ganz unten, dazwischen eher weniger, da kann sie aber bestimmt gute Dienste leisten. Sprich wenn man nicht ganz so viele Male während einer Tour die Stützenposition verändert, tut es die GD mit Sicherheit. Wobei die vermehrten Brüche auch zu denken geben...


----------



## meandmyGT (13. April 2010)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Viele behaupten, sie brauchen die Stütze ganz oben oder ganz unten, dazwischen eher weniger, da kann sie aber bestimmt gute Dienste leisten. Sprich wenn man nicht ganz so viele Male während einer Tour die Stützenposition verändert, tut es die GD mit Sicherheit. Wobei die vermehrten Brüche auch zu denken geben...



Die Brüche sind nur bei der GD mit Multiposition aufgetaucht, hier sind mir 2 Fälle (hier aus dem Forrum) bekannt, wo die Stütze am mittleren Loch gebrochen ist.
Im Unterschied dazu gibt es glaube ich auch 2 Fälle wo die KS Stützen problemlos länger als ein Jahr funktionieren.....

Der Zugknopf der GD Descender ist ein wirklicher Kritikpunkt, er ist relativ hässlich und nicht so flüssig zu bedienen wie die Hebel der Konkurrenz.
In sofern muss ich meinen Post von gestern revidieren: Die Befestigung des Auslösemechanismus am Sattelkopf hat bei nicht Remote durchaus seine Berechtigung, ist bei Remote aber Schwachsinn.


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. April 2010)

wie muss ich mir die GD vorstellen? Löcher in dem Innenrohr, in dem arretiert wird? Oder wie?


----------



## meandmyGT (13. April 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> wie muss ich mir die GD vorstellen? Löcher in dem Innenrohr, in dem arretiert wird? Oder wie?



Ja!
Die normale hat zwei Löcher . Die "Multiposition" hat ein drittes für eine 
-25mm Position. Hier ist bei starker Belastung wohl eine Sollbruchstelle durch die starken Hebelkräfte. 

Nein, die GD hat keine Raketenwissenschaft eingebaut, einfach Feder, Zapfen und Loch ... und funktioniert daher.


----------



## CrossX (13. April 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> . ganz ehrlich. wer´s richtig schnell gemacht haben will, sollte sich seine sachen mal genau anschauen um das selbst machen zu können...



Dann erklär mir mal wie ich durch genaues Hinschauen die Riefen aus der Lauffläche bekommen soll oder nen gebrochenen Remotehebel reparieren. Könnte schwierig werden ;-)


----------



## Titanschrauber (13. April 2010)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Joplin 4
> I900 und I950er (beide 2010er-Version, da Garantie-Austausch)
> 
> GD Zugknopf habe ich zwischenzeitlich auch schon in natura gesehen und eine kurze Runde auprobiert. Hatte vor der Testfahrt auch mit der Stütze geliebäugelt. Vielleicht klappt es mit etwas Übung besser, aber den Flow, den ich mit meinen anderen Stützen hinbekomme, konnte ich mit dem Zugknopf zumindest auf Anhieb nicht hinbekommen.
> ...



Daß der Zugknopf der GD nicht mit Remote mithalten kann weiß man auch ohne Probefahrt.
Natürlich geben Brüche zu denken, wieviele sind Dir denn bekannt?
Besonders zuverlässig scheinen die KS aber auch nicht zu sein, wenn Du alle, die Du besitzt, bereits auf Garantie tauschen musstest.

Zu Deiner 



> Mein Argument ist immer, dass Auf- oder Abstiege in der Regel nicht in Zehntelsekunden aus dem Nichts auftauchen und es keine Zeit bleibt, zu reagieren, sondern man erstens die meiste Zeit im Jahr sich in Terrain befindet, das man zumindest grob kennt (Stichwort Hometrails) und zweitens eher selten in unbekanntem Gelände sich mitten im dunklen unübersichtlichen Wald urplötzlich hundert Meter hohe Anstiege einem in den Weg stellen und man nur durch die gesparten zwei Sekunden die Hürde überwindet.
> 
> Dieses Argument, es gibt Stellen, in welchen ich die Hand nicht vom Lenker nehmen will, ist für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar.



Dann wärst Du also auch bereit, diese Strecken mit Unterrohrschalter zu fahren? 

Also ich fahre auch manchmal Strecken, wo ich damit gesundheitsgefährdende Probleme hätte. Ich bin aber leider auch nicht in der Lage meterweit durch die Luft zu fliegen, den Lenker dabei loszulassen *und danach weiterzufahren* 

Oder fährst Du nur Singlespeeder?


----------



## Titanschrauber (13. April 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal wie ich durch genaues Hinschauen die Riefen aus der Lauffläche bekommen soll oder nen gebrochenen Remotehebel reparieren. Könnte schwierig werden ;-)



Es ist ja auch nicht Deine Aufgabe, wenn man Dir teuren Schrott verkauft hat, den auch noch selbst zu reparieren.


----------



## adrenalinmachin (13. April 2010)

Ich verstehe die Leute nicht, die eine KS kaufen, obwohl man nun *definitiv *weiss, dass die Dinger einfach nur Schrott sind.
Wenn ich jemanden frage, wieso er nicht stattdessen einen GD kauft, heisst es er sei hässlich.
Nur wegen der Optik irgend ein Müll kaufen?
Ich fahre den hässlichen GD seit 4 Jahren, den mit Multiposition seit 3 Jahren und musste die Teile nur ab und zu mal fetten und je einmal den Remotezug wechseln.
Zugegeben, schön sind die Dinger wirklich nicht, aber wenn die KS wieder mal defekt ist, ist sie auch nicht schöner, da nicht mehr am Bike, sondern unterwegs zum Importeur.
Auch der Verstellweg des GD von 100mm ist ein bisschen knapp, aber lieber 100mm, die funktionieren, als 125mm, die nicht funktionieren.
Zurzeit kommen bei mir nur mechanische Lösungen in Frage, die Rase ist mein nächstes Objekt.

A propos KS: Den neuen Remothebel für die Schraubgriffe finde ich cool, hoffentlich hält er was aus....


----------



## ibislover (13. April 2010)

mechanische werden immer weniger probleme machen wie die hydraulischen.

den hässlichen faltbelag der GD kann man auch gegen einen selbstgenähten neprenüberzieher wie bei AMP oder Rase ersetzen. dann sieht es schon wesentlich besser aus.

ne mutti, frau /freundin zum nähen des neoprenschutzes hat wohl jeder. oder selber machen wers kann.


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. April 2010)

meandmyGT schrieb:


> Ja!
> Die normale hat zwei Löcher . Die "Multiposition" hat ein drittes für eine
> -25mm Position. Hier ist bei starker Belastung wohl eine Sollbruchstelle durch die starken Hebelkräfte.
> 
> Nein, die GD hat keine Raketenwissenschaft eingebaut, einfach Feder, Zapfen und Loch ... und funktioniert daher.



Ja, sowas selbst zu bauen war auch mein Gedanke. Wusste aber nicht, dass die GD genau so funzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (13. April 2010)

Achso, nochwas: Wo hat die GD denn das Loch/die Löcher? Und wie wird sie geführt?


----------



## CrossX (13. April 2010)

adrenalinmachin schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Leute nicht, die eine KS kaufen, obwohl man nun *definitiv *weiss, dass die Dinger einfach nur Schrott sind.
> Wenn ich jemanden frage, wieso er nicht stattdessen einen GD kauft, heisst es er sei hässlich.
> Nur wegen der Optik irgend ein Müll kaufen?
> Ich fahre den hässlichen GD seit 4 Jahren, den mit Multiposition seit 3 Jahren und musste die Teile nur ab und zu mal fetten und je einmal den Remotezug wechseln.
> ...



Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich wohl zu den wirklichen Betatestern gehöre. Als ich mir die gekauft habe war die Ks noch recht neu auf dem Markt. Da gabs noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen. Mitlerweile würd ich mir den Kauf auch zweimal überlegen. Aber was man hat, hat man. Und für ne neue fehltzur Zeit das Geld.
Dabei würde mich der geringere Verstellweg bei der GD mehr stören als das Design.


----------



## Athabaske (13. April 2010)

Nach nunmehr knapp 3 Wochen hier mein erster Eindruck:

Montage und Zugverlegung der Command Post funktioniert sehr einfach. Ich habe den Auslösehebel wie im Standart links montiert.

Nach einigen "Übungskilometern" hat man das Timing für die verschiedenen Stellungen heraus und das Ein- und Ausfahren klappt spielend leicht.

Im Gelände stellt die Sattelstütze eine Art Offenbarung dar, gerade in unserem Hügelland mit An- und Abstiegen von 100 - 200 HM. Die Möglichkeit einer "Trail-Position" ist für die nicht so schweren Aufgaben super, man kann auch mal einigermaßen gut im Sitzen pedalieren, oder kurz die Oberschenkel und Waden entspannen.

Ich war immer etwas skeptisch, dann aber doch so neugierig die Sache auszuprobieren und will die Stütze nicht mehr missen - für mich eine wunderbare Sache, abgesehen von Preis und Gewicht. Da ich aber am eigenen Leib noch reichlich Optimierungsmöglichkeit habe, kommt es mir auf das Mehrgewicht nicht so an. Der Preis? Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts...


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. April 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> mechanische werden immer weniger probleme machen wie die hydraulischen.
> 
> den hässlichen faltbelag der GD kann man auch gegen einen selbstgenähten neprenüberzieher wie bei AMP oder Rase ersetzen. dann sieht es schon wesentlich besser aus.
> 
> ne mutti, frau /freundin zum nähen des neoprenschutzes hat wohl jeder. oder selber machen wers kann.



hab ich mir auch gedacht. was den GD gerade zu meinem favoriten macht.


----------



## Steve Style (13. April 2010)

Titanschrauber schrieb:


> Daß der Zugknopf der GD nicht mit Remote mithalten kann weiß man auch ohne Probefahrt.



Ich habe lediglich auf eine Frage geantwortet. Das war meine Meinung dazu.  Wenn du alles schon im Voraus weißt, kannst du dir doch das Lesen von solchen "Banalitäten" ersparen und uns solche sinnentleerte Kommentare. By the way, es ging um KS/CR-Hebel vs. GD-Zugknopf.



Titanschrauber schrieb:


> Besonders zuverlässig scheinen die KS aber auch nicht zu sein, wenn Du alle, die Du besitzt, bereits auf Garantie tauschen musstest.



Als jemand der über soviel Fachwissen verfügt wie du, sollte es auch an dir nicht vorbeigegangen sein, dass die Teile bislang nicht besonders zuverlässig sind. Ich habe die tatsächlich getauscht bekommen. So what? Kann mich nicht entsinnen eine Behauptung aufgestellt zu haben, dass KS-Stützen für die Ewigkeit seien. Ich habe nach eineinhalb Jahren ständigen Gebrauchs innerhalb von knapp zwei Wochen kostenlos neue Stützen bekommen. Und wenn sie gehen - das haben sie bis zum relativ abrupten Exitus ohne Murren getan - funktionieren sie für meine Bedürfnisse sehr gut. Also wo ist hier dein Problem? 



Titanschrauber schrieb:


> Also ich fahre auch manchmal Strecken, wo ich damit gesundheitsgefährdende Probleme hätte. Ich bin aber leider auch nicht in der Lage meterweit durch die Luft zu fliegen, den Lenker dabei loszulassen *und danach weiterzufahren* Oder fährst Du nur Singlespeeder?



Hier scheint ein kommunikatives Problem vorzuliegen. Ich habe nicht mal ansatzweise verstanden, was du damit sagen willst. Ist eigentlich auch egal. Falls ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt habe, hier nochmals ganz simpel formuliert:
Ich lasse in der Regel mit der rechten Hand den Lenker los, greife unter den Sattel ziehe am Hebel, lasse wieder los und greife wieder an den Lenker. Das Ganze mache ich bevorzugt vor Spitzkehren oder sonstigen Trailabschnitten die sehr abschüssig sind, wo das Gelände auf der einen oder anderen Seite stark abfällt und meinereiner mit Sturz incl. Verletzung rechnen muss. 

Es gibt aber Schlauberger aus dem Flachland, die dann zwei mal im Jahr in die Berge kommen, ihre aufgepimpten Bikes schnaufend Gassi führen und genau in solchen Momenten der Meinung sind, ihre sonst eigentlich nicht zum Einsatz kommende Stütze (da bei 10 hm völlig überflüssig) betätigen zu müssen und sich anschließend wundern, was schief ging. 

Aber als Teltower Ober-Checker gehörst du natürlich nicht zu der Fraktion...ist klar.


----------



## fone (13. April 2010)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten 



joscho schrieb:


> Ohne Remote macht so eine Stütze für mich nur den halben Sinn. Was spricht gegen Remote? Der Preis? Auf die paar Euro kommt es auch nicht mehr an. Der Aufwand? Lächerlich. Die Optik? Mein Bike ist mehr Sportgerät und kein Anschauungsobjekt.


Preis (naja), hauptsächlich das Kabelzeug, vielleicht unnötiger Kram am Lenker, und das Ganze auf die Gefahr hin, dass man mit dem Hebel am Sattel vielleicht sowieso besser zurecht kommt. 



Steve Style schrieb:


> Dieses Argument, es gibt Stellen, in welchen ich die Hand nicht vom Lenker nehmen will, ist für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar. Wenn ich weiß, dass ich in einen kniffligen Trail einbiege (und bei den allermeisten Touren sind die Stellen vorher bekannt), dann mache ich VORHER den Sattel runter und konzentriere mich voll und ganz auf die Passage.
> 
> It`s your choice.


Das ist meine Überlegung, wann muss ich die Stattelposition verändern, in der Steigung oder vor der Steigung?
Hmm, aber wenn ich mit hohem Tempo auf einen Anstieg zu"rase" freu ich mich evtl. tatsächlich, wenn ich die Hände am Lenker lassen und direkt den Schwung mitnehmen kann.


ich glaub ich mag remote, DANKE jungs und mädels!


----------



## Titanschrauber (13. April 2010)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Hier scheint ein kommunikatives Problem vorzuliegen. Ich habe nicht mal ansatzweise verstanden, was du damit sagen willst.



Offensichtlich!


----------



## adrenalinmachin (14. April 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich wohl zu den wirklichen Betatestern gehöre. Als ich mir die gekauft habe war die Ks noch recht neu auf dem Markt. Da gabs noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen.



Bei den Betatestern nehme ich Alles zurück.
Habe den GD auch aufs Geratewohl gekauft, als noch nicht viele Erfahrungen im Netz rumschwirrten.
Wenn beide gleichzeitig auf dem Markt gewesen  hätte ich vermutlich auch die KS gekauft.
Wer aber jetzt noch so ein Ding kauft, den verstehe ich wirklich nicht.

Habe auch mal kurz damit geliebäugelt, aber nach den vielen negativen Meldung habe ich es schnell aufgegeben.
Ich hoffe jetzt mal auf die Syntace, wenn sie dann wirklich kommt, sonst halt die rase.


----------



## kevinphillip (14. April 2010)

Ich habe die joplin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (14. April 2010)

adrenalinmachin schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Leute nicht, die eine KS kaufen, obwohl man nun *definitiv *weiss, dass die Dinger einfach nur Schrott sind.
> Wenn ich jemanden frage, wieso er nicht stattdessen einen GD kauft, heisst es er sei hässlich.
> Nur wegen der Optik irgend ein Müll kaufen?
> Ich fahre den hässlichen GD seit 4 Jahren, den mit Multiposition seit 3 Jahren und musste die Teile nur ab und zu mal fetten und je einmal den Remotezug wechseln.
> ...



Die 2009er KS900i-R hätte ich auch nicht gekauft. Aber eine 2010er - mit dem Versprechen, das alles besser ist -  für 140? Das Risiko kann man eingehen...


----------



## meandmyGT (14. April 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die 2009er KS900i-R hätte ich auch nicht gekauft. Aber eine 2010er - mit dem Versprechen, das alles besser ist -  für 140? Das Risiko kann man eingehen...


Du meinst: Hätte man eingehen können. Inzwischen ist ja bekannt, dass die KS 2010 nun zwar etwas besser ist, aber immer noch dauernd beim Service.

@kevinphilip: Schön, aber die Joplin taugt auch nicht wirklich (und ich habe eine!)


----------



## Eike. (14. April 2010)

meandmyGT schrieb:


> Du meinst: Hätte man eingehen können. Inzwischen ist ja bekannt, dass die KS 2010 nun zwar etwas besser ist, aber immer noch dauernd beim Service.



Was solls? So lange sie kostenlos repariert/ausgetauscht wird ist es mir den relativ geringen Aufwand verglichen mit dem Komfortgewinn solange sie funktioniert wert. Und wenn sie dann mal hin ist (womit ich eigentlich auch früher oder später rechne) wird sie halt eingeschickt und ich fahr solange mit der normalen Stütze weiter. Eine gebrauchte würde ich aus dem Grund aber auf keinen Fall kaufen.


----------



## snoopz (14. April 2010)

Wie wärs einfach zwei von den Stützen im Wechsel zu fahren? Immer wenn eine beim Service ist die andere nehmen.


----------



## meandmyGT (14. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Wie wärs einfach zwei von den Stützen im Wechsel zu fahren? Immer wenn eine beim Service ist die andere nehmen.


Eigentlich eine ganz gute Idee, nachdem der Umtausch aber meist doch länger als 2 Wochen dauert, würde ich 3 Stützen im Wechsel nehmen....


----------



## Eike. (14. April 2010)

Es ist ja nicht so, dass man ohne nicht fahren könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kevinphillip (14. April 2010)

Mir egal ,bei mir funktioniert sie einwandfrei ..und die ks auch ...komisch ne..


----------



## dreamdeep (14. April 2010)

meandmyGT schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist ja bekannt, dass die KS 2010 nun zwar etwas besser ist, aber immer noch dauernd beim Service.


Wo ist das bekannt? Also mir nicht. Man liest nur noch vereinzelt von Problemen, im großen und ganzen funktioniert die KS jetzt (endlich).


----------



## mw.dd (14. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wo ist das bekannt? Also mir nicht. Man liest nur noch vereinzelt von Problemen, im großen und ganzen funktioniert die KS jetzt (endlich).



Also etwas skeptisch bin ich auch, was die dauerhafte Haltbarkeit betrifft. Soooo lange ist sie ja noch nicht auf dem Markt...


----------



## Maertenz (14. April 2010)

Hi, noch zur Diskussion Remote oder nicht: ist nicht auch ein Nachteil von Remote, dass man die Sattelstütze nicht mehr so leicht rauskriegt, falls man zum Transport im Auto jeden cm Höhe braucht?

Grüße,
Maertenz


----------



## tommybgoode (14. April 2010)

Maertenz schrieb:


> Hi, noch zur Diskussion Remote oder nicht: ist nicht auch ein Nachteil von Remote, dass man die Sattelstütze nicht mehr so leicht rauskriegt, falls man zum Transport im Auto jeden cm Höhe braucht?
> 
> Grüße,
> Maertenz



Nicht wirklich. Ich kann die Stütze ja immer noch rausziehen. Allerdings hängt sie dann über den Zug noch am Fahrrad. Das gilt zumindest für KS. Bei der GD ist der Zug wahrscheinlich so knapp, dass man sie nicht mehr rausziehen kann. Bei der KS muss beim Zug einiges an Spiel sein, da sich dieser im Gegensatz zu GD beim Ein- und Ausfahren mitbewegt.

Meine Meinung: Ganz klar Remote!!! Sonst bringt die Stütze bei weitem nicht so viel.

Tom


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. April 2010)

das ist aber dann eine frage, die sich jeder selbst beantworten muss/kann. Die einen haben´s Rad aufn Dach, andere hinterm Auto. Wieder andere im Bus. Jene die ihr Rad im Auto transportieren sollten sollten dann eben eine Sattelklemme mit Hebel benutzen und die Stützen dann mit sowas am Rahmen fixieren. z.B.
So würd ich das zumindest machen. Oder die Kabellänge so wählen, dass die Stütze gerade so raus geht.


----------



## mw.dd (14. April 2010)

Maertenz schrieb:


> Hi, noch zur Diskussion Remote oder nicht: ist nicht auch ein Nachteil von Remote, dass man die Sattelstütze nicht mehr so leicht rauskriegt, falls man zum Transport im Auto jeden cm Höhe braucht?
> 
> Grüße,
> Maertenz



Ich müßte zum vollständigen Demontieren der Stütze den Kabelbinder aufschneiden, der den Bowdenzug am Rahmen fixiert. Mein Rad (Radon Stage in 18'') passt aber mit vollständig versenkter und abgesenkter Stütze auch komplett(ohne VR) aufrecht stehend in mein Auto (Focus Kombi).

Die Sattelklemme hat keinen Schnellspanner mehr, aber im Auto liegt ein passender Innensechskantschlüssel bereit. So oft muß das Rad da auch nicht rein...


----------



## Titanschrauber (15. April 2010)

> Bei der GD ist der Zug wahrscheinlich so knapp, dass man sie nicht mehr rausziehen kann.



Meine GD kann man auch mit Zug rausziehen. Das hängt aber sicherlich auch jeweils davon ab, wieviel von der Stütze man noch im Sitzrohr hat, ob das os funktioniert.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Teddy112 (15. April 2010)

kevinphillip schrieb:


> Mir egal ,bei mir funktioniert sie einwandfrei ..und die ks auch ...komisch ne..


 
Tja Kevin,

siehste mal wie das im wahren Leben ist.
Ach ja habe ne KS 950 i funst bis jetzt seit ca. 500 KM ohne probs

Gruß


----------



## speedos (15. April 2010)

Laßt euch die Kind Shock nicht madig machen... Wenn einer Ärger mit der Stütze hat, wird das logischerweise eher hier gepostet, als wenn die funktioniert.
Kollege hat ne Joplin aus der 1. Serie, die angeblich alle Schrott sein sollen. Das Teil verrichtet immer noch unauffällig seinen Dienst. Macht 2x im Jahr nen Service drann und sonst nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (15. April 2010)

Wer weiß schon wieviele von den KS-Stützen im Umlauf sind. 
Vielleicht liegen die Ausfälle im Promillebereich.
Aber wenn man was dran hat ist es halt ärgerlich. 
Vor allem weils halt lange dauert bis man Ersatz gekommt.


----------



## georgeharell (18. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

könnte mir denn jemand kurz folgende Maße einer K900i im ausgefahrenen Zustand (vgl. Skizze) rausmessen? Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob sie nicht zu lange ist.

Vielen Dank,
George


----------



## floatwork (18. April 2010)

ich häng mich jetzt hier mal rein 

will mir auch so ne sattelstütze holen. 

nur hab ich keinen peil welche  und bitte verzeit mir das ich von den 99 seiten nur ca 20 gelesen hab 

welche würdet ihr mir den im hinblick auf preis/leistung in nem maß von 31,6 (am besten ohne reduzierhülse) empfehlen?


----------



## homerkills (18. April 2010)

georgeharell schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> könnte mir denn jemand kurz folgende Maße einer K900i im ausgefahrenen Zustand (vgl. Skizze) rausmessen? Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob sie nicht zu lange ist.
> 
> ...



seite 1 in diesem thema...eintrag nummer 14...bild mit zollstock daneben.


----------



## georgeharell (18. April 2010)

sorry, aber ich finds einfach ned....


----------



## snorre (19. April 2010)

hier sind die Maße:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6363530&postcount=1728

Ziemlich am Ende! TSchöööö, Snorre


----------



## georgeharell (19. April 2010)

super, danke


----------



## Mr. Teflon (19. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mich nach langer Überlegung für die Joplin 4R entschieden. Anbei paar Bilder. Falls es jemanden hilft zur Info, der Abstand von Oberkante Sattelstützenklemme zur Mitte Sattelklemme beträgt 19cm. Die Sattelposition horizontal ist gleich geblieben bei Montage mit Versatz nach vorn. 2 Ausfahrten habe ich schon hinter mir, möchte das Teil nicht mehr vermissen. Nur die Satteltaschenbefestigung mußte ich modifizieren, geht nichts mehr um die Sattelstütze rum.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. April 2010)

Kann es sein, dass Du den Rahmen mindestens eine Nummer zu gross gekauf hast? Die Sitzpositon müsste fast so aussehen wie die nach vorne gekippte Position bei den Triatlon- oder Zeitfahrmaschinen. bekommst du da keine Probleme mit den Händen? 

Ausserdem solltest Du schauen dass du die Zughülle oberhalb der Wippe so fixierst, dass das Ding nicht in Konflikt mit der Wippe kommt. Sonst gerät der Zug sicherlich mal zwischen Wippe und Sattelrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Teflon (19. April 2010)

Hallo,

was sich manche Leute für Sorgen um einen machen ... 

Der Rahmen paßt zu 100%. Der Zeitpunkt des Fotos hat nichts mit der tatsächlichen Einstellung später zu tun und der Boden fällt etwas ab. Keine Sorge. 

Der Joplin Bowdenzug kann nicht hinter die Wippe springen, weil die Bremsleitung diese nach außen drückt. Und selbst wenn der Joplin Bowdenzug zwischen Wippe und Sattelrohr springen würde, wäre das auch egal. Dazwischen ist genügend Luft. Ich wollte auch zuerst das der Joplin Bowdenzug dazwischen gleitet, wegen der Optik, geht aber nicht, sonst kommen sich beide Leitungen in die Quere und würgen sich gegenseitig ab. Der Joplin Bowdenzug liegt wenn dann auf der Wippe auf. Falls er es sich doch anders überlegen sollte kann er nur nach außen weg. Ich habe ihn schon so kurz verlegt wie ich es vertreten kann.


----------



## snoopz (19. April 2010)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Der Joplin Bowdenzug liegt wenn dann auf der Wippe auf.



Dann würde ich da aber noch etwas Tesa oder so anbringen


----------



## woodmonkey (19. April 2010)

N'owend,

damit es hier mehr positive Berichte zu lesen gibt meld ich mich mal.

Fahre ne I900 mit 7,5 cm, ob 09 oder 10 keine Ahnung, habe ich mir beim Kauf von meinem neuen Rad dreingeben lassen. Ich kann nur sagen das eine A-Stuetze auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert ist. Ich fahre 2-3 mal die Woche ein paar ordentliche Runden, bergauf und bergab (Singletrails, Waldwege und auch kleinere Downhillstrecken im "gemaessigteren" Tempo) und es ist einfach nur ein Genuss die Stuetze abzusenken, genug Freiraum zu haben und schoen mit dem Sattel zwischen den Schenkeln zu arbeiten. Die 7,5 reichen mir persoenlich gut aus, ich komme gut hinter den Sattel wenn es steiler wird und habe wie schon erwaehnt genug Spielraum.

Gruss


----------



## fone (20. April 2010)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was sich manche Leute für Sorgen um einen machen ...
> 
> Der Rahmen paßt zu 100%.



ich denk mal, er hat gefragt, weil du die stütze mit dem versatz in die falsche richtung montiert hast.

hab bisher nur 2 kurze ausfahrten mit meiner i900-r 2010 gemacht, funzt alles einwandfrei, nur muss ich die sattelklemme mächtig zuknallen um ein verdrehen des sattels zu unterbinden. möchte garnicht wissen welche kräfte bei den leuten gewirkt haben, deren sattelstütze durch die sattelklemme blockiert wurde....
10cm verstellbereich sind für kich mehr als genug, 7.5cm würden mir auch locker reichen. flex ist gegenüber einer 0815-stütze aber deutlich zu spüren.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

also nochmal kurz, ich hatte die Wahl bei dem Canyon Rahmen zwischen M und L, habe mich glücklicherweise für M entschieden, der paßt auch. Alles laut Größentabelle und telefonischer Beratung. Mein Crossbike hat Rahmengröße 48. Standardmäßig war eine gerade Sattelstütze von Thomson drin. Die Joplin gibts aber nur mit Versatz. Also mußte ich mich entscheiden wie rum ich die einbaue. Ein "falsch herum" gibts glaube ich nicht. Mit dem Versatz nach hinten wäre mein Sattel zu weit hinten.
Außerdem ist das mein Bike, kann damit machen was ich will ...


----------



## Peter Gun (20. April 2010)

Die KIND shock 950 I ist ohne Versatz! Klappt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (20. April 2010)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Ein "falsch herum" gibts glaube ich nicht.


Natürlich nicht.
Wenn Du 'ne Eiswaffel mit den Kugeln nach unten hältst, dann ist das auch in Ordnung...


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. April 2010)

dummer vergleich irgendwie


----------



## meandmyGT (20. April 2010)

Naja, wenn du die Sattelstütze so rum montieren musst, damit es passt, hättest du wahrscheinlich besser "S" genommen. 
Wie lang ist denn der Vorbau?

Diese Orientierung kenne ich nur von meiner Triathlon-Sattelstütze fürs Rennrad.


----------



## dubbel (20. April 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du den Rahmen mindestens eine Nummer zu gross gekauf hast? Die Sitzpositon müsste fast so aussehen wie die nach vorne gekippte Position bei den Triatlon- oder Zeitfahrmaschinen. bekommst du da keine Probleme mit den Händen?





Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> was sich manche Leute für Sorgen um einen machen ...
> Der Rahmen paßt zu 100%. Der Zeitpunkt des Fotos hat nichts mit der tatsächlichen Einstellung später zu tun und der Boden fällt etwas ab. Keine Sorge.


ich denk mal, er hat gefragt, weil er davon ausgegangen ist, dass zumindest die fensterbank einigermasen waagerecht gemauert ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2010)

Hmmh....vielleicht steht auch das Haus bergauf


G.


----------



## Athabaske (20. April 2010)

Sehr amüsant inzwischen...


----------



## CrossX (20. April 2010)

Heute ist meine I900-R vom Umtausch gekommen. 
Es ist glücklicherweise das ganz neue 2010er Modell. Ich hoffe mal die Kinderkrankheiten sind mitlerweile weg und die Stütze tut endlich mal länger ihren Dienst. 
Der neue Remotehebel sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal klasse aus. 
Die Zugführung und das ganze sieht schon hochwertiger aus als die alten Modelle. 

Weiß einer mit welchen Lock On Griffen der neue Remotehebel kompatibel ist? Meine alten Specializedgriffe passen schon mal nicht. 
Aber da sowieso neue anstehen will ich direkt die richtigen kaufen.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Weiß einer mit welchen Lock On Griffen der neue Remotehebel kompatibel ist? Meine alten Specializedgriffe passen schon mal nicht.
> Aber da sowieso neue anstehen will ich direkt die richtigen kaufen.



Die ganzen gelabelten Griffe die von Propalm hergestellt werden, also im Endeffekt alles ausser Specialized, Odi und Ergon. Gibt da ja massig Auswahl, am besten erst aussuchen, dann noch mal fragen


----------



## michel77 (21. April 2010)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> ...was sich manche Leute für Sorgen um einen machen ...


 
Ja ja, immer diese Diskussionen über Rahmengrößen...

Ein 2008er Nerve AM in M ist so lang auch wieder nicht. Die Frage nach der Vorbaulänge ist etwas für's Feintuning. 75mm statt 90mm und die Stütze umdrehen: bergab etwas besser, bergauf etwas schlechter.


----------



## fone (21. April 2010)

das mit der fensterbank hab ich garnicht gesehen, sensationell!
zu langer rahmen mit der sattelstellung macht bestimmt viel spaß 
aber jeder kann mit seinem rad natürlich machen was er will 
passt schon.



CrossX schrieb:


> Weiß einer mit welchen Lock On Griffen der neue Remotehebel kompatibel ist? Meine alten Specializedgriffe passen schon mal nicht.
> Aber da sowieso neue anstehen will ich direkt die richtigen kaufen.


ui? wie meinst du kompatibel? klingt interessant.

edit: ach, war mit noch garnicht aufgefallen, witzige idee. naja, lieber odis als integrierten schalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floatwork (22. April 2010)

dirkr schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> dann auch noch mal meine Erfahrungen und daraus abgeleitete Tipps.
> 
> ...




macht ihr das noch oder baut ihr die dinger gleich rein??


----------



## Der Toni (22. April 2010)

Ich habe bei meinen Stützen die Hülsenmutter abgeschraubt und eine ordentliche Fettpackung draufgeschmiert. Der Rest versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## fone (23. April 2010)

meine funktioniert direkt aus der packung 1A. beim anfassen merk ich auch, dass die stütze nicht trocken ist.
rote hülse hab ich mit der hand festgedreht. 

nur die zugverklegung ist noch suboptimal


----------



## corratec1234 (23. April 2010)

kann mir jemand sagen welchen zug ich benötige für eine ks i900 mit remote.
ich müsste den zug erneuern, da er etwas ausfranselt seit ich ihn gekürzt habe.
kann ich einfach nen schaltzug nehmen?

gruß mike


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. April 2010)

japs


----------



## Yossarian (24. April 2010)

So, Erstfahrt mit der KS i950 gemacht.
Einfach nur genial, wie konnte ich nur Jahre ohne das Teil auskommen? 
Hoffentlich hält sie durch.


----------



## floatwork (24. April 2010)

Yossarian schrieb:


> So, Erstfahrt mit der KS i950 gemacht.
> Einfach nur genial, wie konnte ich nur Jahre ohne das Teil auskommen?
> Hoffentlich hält sie durch.



gleiche erfahrung mit ner i900ter


----------



## ViennaLance (28. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine KS i900-R (Modell 2009) und bin eigentlich (noch immmer) recht zufrieden damit.
Jetzt ist mir nur der Remote-Hebel kaputt gegangen.

Darum meine Frage, ob ich auch einen CB Joplin Remote-Hebel mit der KS-Stütze kombinieren kann? Gibt hier schon Erfahrungswerte?

Danke für die Info.
lg


----------



## CrossX (28. April 2010)

Du kannst eigentlich jeden Hebel damit kombinieren, der genügend Verstellweg bietet. Ich hatte immer nen alten Lockout Hebel von ner Manitougabel dran. Der ging besser als der originale.
Mitlerweile hab ich die 2010er Stütze mit dem neuen Remotehebel.
Den werd ich erstmal ausprobieren. 

Ich hab aber auch noch den originalen Remotehebel, falls du sonst keinen findest. Kannste für ein paar Euro haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (28. April 2010)

Habe gerade bei der Werbung im Forum die Specialized gesehen, auf die wohl viele gewartet haben:

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=cbace8ef24d532d7000e082e7d667bb1

Ist aber mit 300 wie erwartet ganz schön teuer...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Rhombus (28. April 2010)

Ich hätte auch gerne so eine Sattelstütze, weil ich immer, wenn ich meinen Hintern hinter den Sattel wuchte, Angst habe, dass ich den Hintern nicht mehr auf den Sattel bekomme.

Nur:

Ich habe ein Pannenset, welches in der Sattelstütze Platz findet. Dieses braucht eine Mindesteinstecktiefe von knapp 30cm.

Gibts für sowas eine Lösung?


----------



## Eike. (28. April 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Gibts für sowas eine Lösung?



Rucksack, Satteltasche, Werkzeugbehälter im Flaschenhalter, ...


----------



## mw.dd (28. April 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gerne so eine Sattelstütze, weil ich immer, wenn ich meinen Hintern hinter den Sattel wuchte, Angst habe, dass ich den Hintern nicht mehr auf den Sattel bekomme.
> 
> Nur:
> 
> ...



Satteltasche?

Im Ernst: Der Platz in der Sattelstütze wird für die Teile benötigt, die für das Ein- und Ausfahren sorgen.


----------



## Rhombus (28. April 2010)

Ich habe einen zweiten Flaschenhalter am Rad. Das ist der zweite Liter Wasser drin!
Also kein Platz.
Mit der Satteltasche haut das auch nicht hin. Da ist immer das Handy drin, Handschuhe, Multitool, Zigaretten, usw.

Rucksack kann ich garnicht leiden!

Mal schauen, wie ich Herr der Lage werde....


----------



## Eike. (28. April 2010)

Je nachdem was du für ein Rad hast kannst du den Krempel ja vielleicht im Sattelrohr unter der Sattelstütze verstauen. Damit es nicht kleppert Schaumstoff außenrum und eine Schnur die unten an der Sattelstütze befestigt wird zum rausziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (28. April 2010)

Mit Tape an die Kettenstrebe links.


----------



## CrossX (28. April 2010)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Habe gerade bei der Werbung im Forum die Specialized gesehen, auf die wohl viele gewartet haben:
> 
> http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=cbace8ef24d532d7000e082e7d667bb1
> 
> ...


 Die Post Command gibts doch schon länger. Hat nur niemand weil sie so teuer ist.
Bin die Stütze letzte Woche gefahren. Geht ganz gut, aber dass sie nur 3 Stufen hat würde mich auf Dauer nerven. Ständig rutscht man drauf rum und sucht sie mittlere Stufe.


----------



## Inzaghi22 (28. April 2010)

So, nach geschlagenen 30 Seiten und mehreren Stunden bin ich ein wenig schlauer, aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden  Es scheinen ja fast alle Sattelstützen so ihre Macken zu haben, ich hab mich nun mal vorsichtig in Richtung KS i950, Modell 2010 bewegt - so ganz entschieden hab ich mich noch nicht.

Meine Frage ist aber eine andere: ich hab mir schon die diversen Bilder der Stützen mit Zollstock und Co. angesehen, so richtig passt mir das aber leider noch nicht. Im Moment fahr' ich eine Standardsattelstütze, die bei meiner Sitzposition gut 18cm herausraugt (gemessen von Oberkante Sitzrohr bis Oberkante der unteren Klemmung). Nun hab ich das Problem, dass sich die lange version der KS i950 anscheinend nicht ausgeht, denn wenn die ganzen Infos stimmen, dann lässt sie sich ziemlich genau 20cm tief versenken. Bleiben nach Adam Riese nun 20cm übrig, lt Messung von hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435366&highlight=kindshock (Eintrag 14. Schaut zumindest aus, als würde hier gleich gemessen werden. Bei gocycle wiederum wird als Länge 38,5 angegeben...

Naja, mein Problem: wenn es 40 sind, dann sitz ich zu hoch 

Und die eigentliche Frage: ich MUSS somit zur kürzeren Stütze greifen und auf 2,5 cm verzichten???

Ich bin schon total verblödet vor lauter Zahlen, sollte doch eigentlich nur eine simple Rechenaufgabe sein  ...


----------



## Titanschrauber (28. April 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Ich habe einen zweiten Flaschenhalter am Rad. Das ist der zweite Liter Wasser drin!
> Also kein Platz.
> Mit der Satteltasche haut das auch nicht hin. Da ist immer das Handy drin, Handschuhe, Multitool, *Zigaretten*, usw.
> 
> ...



Da wüsste ich was, das man weglassen könnte


----------



## Eike. (28. April 2010)

Inzaghi22 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435366&highlight=kindshock[/url] (Eintrag 14. Schaut zumindest aus, als würde hier gleich gemessen werden. Bei gocycle wiederum wird als Länge 38,5 angegeben...



Die Verwirrung dürfte daher kommen, dass die 900er tatsächlich 38,5cm lang ist. Da kann man bei der Artikelbeschreibung schon mal durcheinander kommen.


----------



## Michael140 (6. Mai 2010)

Hi!
Kann mir einer was zum offset der 2010er Kind Shocks sagen. Mit einer geraden Sattelstütze würde ich bei meinem Bike nicht klar kommen. Habt ihr Erfahrung mit der i900 Sattelklemmung? Bei 95 kg mache ich mir da etwas sorgen. Die 2009er sollen da ja nicht so toll gewesen sein....


----------



## fone (6. Mai 2010)

ich weiß nimmer genau wie es ging, aber ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich begeistert war wie einfach die montage des konventionellen sattels ging. musste nix reinpfriemeln (thomson), oder die schrauben ganz rausdrehen (truvativ/specialized) oder gewalt anwenden (raceface).

find die klemmung simpel und effektiv, genau nach meinem geschmack. 
hab sie aber noch nicht unnötig stark belastet, trotz meiner fahrfertig sicher +90kg.


----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2010)

An der Sattelklemmung hat sich soweit ich das sehen kann nichts geändert. Mal von der simplen Einschraubenklemmung abgesehen macht der aber keinen schlechten Eindruck. Die Kontaktfläche zwischen ober- und Unterschale ist auch recht stark gerastert, das macht zwar das Einstellen der Sattelneigung umständlich aber dafür dürfte es danch auch nicht durchruschen wenn man mal ungeplant schwungvoll mit dem Hintern auf dem Sattel landet.


----------



## Steve Style (6. Mai 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Kann mir einer was zum offset der 2010er Kind Shocks sagen. Mit einer geraden Sattelstütze würde ich bei meinem Bike nicht klar kommen. Habt ihr Erfahrung mit der i900 Sattelklemmung? Bei 95 kg mache ich mir da etwas sorgen. Die 2009er sollen da ja nicht so toll gewesen sein....



Was willste denn zum offset wissen? Wieviel? Soweit ich weiß, ist auch bei der 2010er der offset 20 mm. Um sicher zu gehen einfach googeln.

Warum ich eigentlich antworte, ist die Sache mit der Klemmung. Ich wiege knapp 80 kg und fahre zwischenzeitlich die zweite 900er. Bekannte die noch deutlich schwerer sind wie ich, haben genausowenig Probleme mit der Klemmung. Habe auch noch nie gehört, dass es unter normalen Umständen da Probleme geben soll.

Ansonsten verhält es sich exakt so, wie eike und fone schon gepostet haben, simpel und zuverlässig.


----------



## schnellejugend (6. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt die GD Descender geholt. Die Bedienung mit dem Knopf klappt um einiges besser als ich erwartet habe. Die Optik ist allerdings unterirdisch, hat den liebreiz einer 50er Jahre Toilettenspülung.

Die Funktion der Stütze mit 2,5 oder 10cm Absenkung ist perfekt.

Ich habe sie auch noch etwas erleichter mit einer KCNC Sattelklemmung. Lag hier noch rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (6. Mai 2010)

Habe in Netz nix zum Tema Offset gefunden. Nur eine Randbemerkung in der Bravo, dass die 950 dieses Jahr gerade sei. Und genau das kann ich nicht brauchen. Fahre jetzt eine Sattelstütze mit 2,5 cm Offset. Die 900er wurde mir von einem Händler als XC Tauglich beschrieben, da die Sattelklemmung nicht so gut sei....
Habe mir jetzt mal beide bestellt. Mal sehen wie es in der Realität ausschaut!


----------



## CrossX (6. Mai 2010)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Warum ich eigentlich antworte, ist die Sache mit der Klemmung. Ich wiege knapp 80 kg und fahre zwischenzeitlich die zweite 900er. Bekannte die noch deutlich schwerer sind wie ich, haben genausowenig Probleme mit der Klemmung. Habe auch noch nie gehört, dass es unter normalen Umständen da Probleme geben soll.
> 
> Ansonsten verhält es sich exakt so, wie eike und fone schon gepostet haben, simpel und zuverlässig.



Die Sattelklemmung bei der I900 ist leider sehr weich. Ich weiß nicht ob das in der 2010er Version geändert wurde. 
Werd ich ja demnächst rausfinden. 
Wenn die Klemmung nochmal aufbiegt, werd ich versuchen eine stabile Version aus Stahl herzustellen. 
Bis jetzt hab ich schon zwei Sattelklemmen durch. 
Und das bei unter 80kg fahrfertigem Gewicht. 

Aber leider hält das weiche Alu beim Wheeliefahren und tricksen nicht wirklich lange.


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Mai 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Kann mir einer was zum offset der 2010er Kind Shocks sagen. Mit einer geraden Sattelstütze würde ich bei meinem Bike nicht klar kommen. Habt ihr Erfahrung mit der i900 Sattelklemmung? Bei 95 kg mache ich mir da etwas sorgen. Die 2009er sollen da ja nicht so toll gewesen sein....



Bei mir hatte sich die Sattelklemmung verbogen. Dürfte bei gut 90kg eigentlich nicht passieren, finde ich.  Ich habe wohl eine der frühen 2010er. Habe aber ohne dass ich die Stütze einschicken musste Ersatz bekommen. Bis jetzt hält sie mal...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## radjey (6. Mai 2010)

Bin ja mal auf die Jewel AM von Blacx gespannt.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Mai 2010)

Hier giebts eien ganze Reihe von Fotos der StÃ¼tze. Ist aber laut HP von BLACX noch ein Prototyp.Aber immerhin mit dem Kommentar 





> Hi guys! she's coming.....


Im Lapierre Forum hat joker78 eine ersten Bewertung fÃ¼r die z. Z. verfÃ¼gbare abgegeben.


joker78 schrieb:


> @freizeit-biker:zur SattelstÃ¼tze *Blacx* ja hat jetzt am anfang nicht so geklapt wie ich wollte weil der Magnet im Arsch war wurde jetzt innerhalb von ner Woche ausgetauscht und ez gehts wieder.Man muÃ beachten das die Glemmung nicht zu stark angezogen ist weil sonnst geht gar nix mit dem ding.Ãl is keins drin also kann da schon mal nix auslaufen man muÃ halt ab und an a bisserl fett oben unter der schelle einfÃ¼llen und dann gehts wieder.Die SattelstÃ¼tze hat ein leichtes spiel is aber ned so schlimm und das schÃ¶ne sind halt die drei stufen Verstellung.


Kein Ãl, also schon mal einen Schweinerei weniger. Leichtes Spiel ist zu verkraften. Wer Joplin FÃ¤hrt weiss was richtig Spiel ist! Aber wie die klemmung mit einem Magneten funktioniert ist mir immer noch nicht klar. 

Und wnn mal die Aussagen von L & S zu den Syntace Produkten vom Gardasee liest, dann wird die Syntace StÃ¼tze wohl auch dieses Jahr noch nicht zu erwarten sein.



nuts schrieb:


> ...... Was macht denn eigentlich die verstellbare SattelstÃ¼tze? Mit dieser Ansprache habe ich mir auf dem Stand von Syntace und Liteville gleich Freunde gemachtâ¦
> 
> Viele von euch werden mit Sicherheit auf dieses Produkt warten und genau das sei auch der Grund, warum wir noch warten mÃ¼ssen, so Michi von Syntace. Momentan sei man in einem Stadium, in dem die StÃ¼tze zwar funktioniere, jedoch keiner der Prototypen wie ein anderer. Und dieses Problem habe nicht nur Syntace, sondern betreffe auch alle anderen Hersteller auf dem Markt, da keine momentan verfÃ¼gbare StÃ¼tze komplett fehlerfrei funktioniere. Somit mÃ¼ssen wir uns noch auf unbestimmte Zeit vertrÃ¶sten lassen,â¦ das Warten geht weiter.


----------



## Steve Style (7. Mai 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aber leider hält das weiche Alu beim Wheeliefahren und tricksen nicht wirklich lange.



Ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen ausgehen. Bei meiner Wenigkeit hat die Klemmung der alten 900er ohne Beanstandung über eineinhalb Jahre u.a. gelegentliches Freeriden sowie regelmäßige Dirtspot- und Enduro-Einsätze überstanden. 

Bei den anderen mir bekannten 900er Stützen verhielt es sich nicht groß anders. 

Ich weiß nicht genau, was du unter "tricksen" verstehst und welche Belastungen hierbei bezüglich der Klemmung auftreten.

Prinzipiell kann ich mir aber tatsächlich vorstellen, dass das Alu bei regelmäßigen hohen Belastungen, wie z. B. bei Aufschlägen nach unsauberen Landungen, in die Knie geht.


----------



## schibiker (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

mit wieviel Drehmoment wird den der Sitz bei der Kindshock I950 festgedreht ?

In meinem beiliegendem Heft steht leider nichts zur Montage ... oder  findet man die Angabe woanders ?

Vielen Dank

Björn


----------



## Yetibike (10. Mai 2010)

Servus, hab beim durchschauen der Beitrage keinen passenden Beitrag gefunden, ich hab jetzt nach 3 Jahren mit meiner Joplin das erste Problem, die Stütze gibt trotz ausreichend Druck im System beim draufsetzen 2-3 cm nach. Da hilft das betätigen des Hebels auch nicht. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das da das Hebelventil defekt ist?

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. Mai 2010)

Nein, 
Da ist nicht mehr genug Öl drin. Im Standrohr ist noch mal ein kleineres Rohr, welches den Hub der Stütze nach oben beschränkt. Das Rohr ist gegen die Ölkammer mit einem O-Ring 14 x 2,5 mm abgedichtet. Dieser O- Ring ist hin. 

Wie du das 3 Jahre defektfrei geschafft hast ist mir ein Rätsel. Völlig ausserhalb der gängigen Lebensdauer.

Reparatur:

Auseinanderbauen, 
- unten die 10 Mutter lösen
- Überwurf Mutter des äusseren Rohrs (Tauchrohr) abschrauben
- Standrohr aus dem Tachrohr ziehen
- kleine Abdeckschraube vom inneren Rohr abschrauben
- vorsichtig restlichen Druck über das Autoventil im kleinen Rohr ablassen (Auslösehebel betätigen! Vorsich, gibt schnell eien riesen Öl Sauerei)
Die 3 Torx Schrauben rund um das Standrohr sowie die 4. aus dem dem Guid-Block abschrauben
- Standrohrboden herausziehen
- Inneres Rohr aus dem Boden ziehen
-O-Ring wechseln (Am besten auch gleich den Äusseren 18 x 1 mm mit wechseln
-55 ml Gabelöl (meine ich, ich füll immer nach bedarf ein) in das Standrohr füllen. Zwischendurch Auslösehebel betätigen, sonst pass es nicht alles rein.
-Boden verschrauben
-Etwas luft aufpumpen, Stütze ein paar mal aufrecht stehend ein und ausfahren, damit die Luft in die obere Kammer wandert. Wenn die Stütze im ausgefahrenen Zusatnd noch federt, dann ist noch zu wenig Öl drin. -->Ventil rausschrauben und Öl nachfüllen. Das inneren Rohr muss sich aber noch bis zum Gewinde versenken lassen.
- Ventil einschrauben, nach Bedarf Luft aufpumpen, zusammenbauen 

....und auf den nächsten Defekt warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (11. Mai 2010)

Hi und danke fuer die einfache verstaendliche Reparaturanleitung 
ich kenne das Problem auch von meiner alten Maverick 
nun hatte ich mir im Februar die neue Joplin 4 zugelegt und siehe da,
nach ca. 3 Wochen sackte Sie bereits auch schon um ca. 5mm ab 
unten sind ja nun Loecher drin, damit sich beim Absenken kein Druck im Aussenrohr aufbaut. Dachte dann, wenn Oel austritt, sollte ich es dort an den Loechern sehen...aber falsch gedacht, kein Tropfen 
nun musste ich beim putzen feststellen, das oben am Hebel, scheinbar Oel austritt  genau das hatte ich auch bei der Maverick(die war aber auch sonst undicht) aber ebend auch oben am Ventil am Hebel. wie soll man den da etwas abdichten koennen    :kotz:


----------



## Yetibike (11. Mai 2010)

@Freizeit-biker, super Erklärung, danke werd mich an die Arbeit machen


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Mai 2010)

Irgendwo gabs auch mal eine bebilderte Anleitung. Ob die Kranken Brüder da mal eine Rebuild Anleitung gemacht haben? Irgendwo hat das mal jemand verlinkt. 
Sachdienliche Hinweise zum Verbleib bitte hier posten.

Es gibt von den Kranken Brüdern übrigens einen Dichtungssatz für die Stütze. Art. Nr. CBSERVKIT bei Cosmic sports. für 29,90  :kotz:.
Ich hatte ihn bestellt bevor ich die O-Ringe gekauft habe.
Ich werde berichten was da alles bei ist. Evtl ja auch eine Rebuild Anleitung

hier übrigens noch ein Link zu den Dichtungen:
www.Grafe-Shop.de
die liefern auch Kleinstmengen. Ging auch Ohne Aufwand in die Schweiz

Edit:

Einen Link hab ich schon gefunden:
Ölwechsel an der Maverick Speedball (Das ist die Joplin vor dem Verkauf)


----------



## Rake109 (11. Mai 2010)

Habe neulich auch eine kleine Überholung bei der Joplin gemacht, seither funktioniert alles wieder einwandfrei.
Haltbarkeit vor dem Service war 2.5 Jahre. 
Wichtig ist das Standrohr vor Schmutz zu schützen, und regelmässig zu putzen. Das verlängert die Lebensdauer ungemein.
O-ringe bekommt man am besten über Industriehandel. 
Ich hab noch ca 5 Sätze daheim ;-)
Kann auch auf Anfrage einen Service machen
Die O-Ringe der Joplin haben Normmasse, nehmt NBR als Werkstoff das ist Ölbeständig.
Ein Tipp noch zur Füllmenge, man kann 55ml abemessen.
Oder einfach so viel wie möglich einfüllen. Ventileinsatz einschrauben.
Dann einfach das Innenrohr mit gedrücktem Ventil vorsichtig absenken bis es bis zum Gewinde verschwunden ist. Das überflüssige Öl entweicht. Dann hast du die 55 ml auch.


----------



## Haarddremel (11. Mai 2010)

Moin,

ich habe an meinem neuen MTB nun zum ersten Mal auch eine Sattelstütze. Also eine mit hoch und runter und so. So mit am Hebel ziehen.

Crack Brothers Joplin 4.

Aus optischen Gründen ohne Fernbedienung. Für den Zug gibt es nämlich leider kein Leerrohr im Rahmen. Und irgend so ein Gezumpel am Rahmen, das geht man gar nicht.

Am Sonntag konnte ich das Rad nebst Stütze erstmalig testen. In der Haard fand die 2. Haardbiker CTF statt.

Ich bin mit der Stütze zufrieden, bin aber leider auch etwas unsicher, wenn ich mitten in der Fahrt unter den Sattel greifen muss, um den Hebel ziehen zu können.

Mal schauen, wie ich das lösen kann. Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Art WLAN-Remote-Lösung 

Zum Thema Verschleiß und Spiel kann ich natürlich - noch - nichts sagen.

Meine Frau hat die Sattelstütze übrigens wie folgt technisch bewertet: "iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih, da ist ja Gold dran!" 

Und in der Haard haben sicher aller gedacht: "man, greift der sich häufig zwischen die Beine ans Gemächt - waschen?"


----------



## Dorn76 (11. Mai 2010)

Moin moin,
bin nun auch im Club der Sattelstuetzenversteller.
Musste mich fast zwangslaefig fuer die Gravity Dropper
entscheiden da mein Sattelrohr 27,2 hat... Das macht aber nichts,
da ich einer Mechanischen Stuetze eh den Vorzug gegeben haette...
Bin fast Ausnahmslos begeistert, nur die angegebenen 4 Zoll Hub
gibt sie nicht her, die beiden Loecher(und damit der Hub) liegen nur 96
mm auseinander.
Gruss Dorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## resoling (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle,

kurze Frage: 

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Sattelstütze *Kind Shock i900-R* von 2010 oder von 2009 ist?!

 Hab schon per Tel. und email bei hibike  angefragt, aber keine Antwort bekommen!
 

 Danke


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Mai 2010)

@haarddremel:
Form follows function! 
Erst mit Remote wird die Teleskopstütze richtig genutzt. Vor allem bei eurem ständigen kurzen auf und ab kommst du doch dauernd um eine Ecke und die Stütze muss runter. Nur dann kannst du den Lenker schon nicht mehr los lassen. 
Am besten du besogst dir einen Aussenzug in einer möglichst heftigen Schockfarbe, damit es richtig auffällt.
An den Bikes, an denen ich keine Teleskopstütze habe, da ist zwischen Sattel und Klemme ein Stück Band als Abstandhalter befestigt. Da weiss ich dann immer auf Anhieb, wo die Stütze beim hochziehen wieder hin muss. Sieht komisch aus, ist aber vom Handling äusserst angenehm.
Wie gesagt Form follows function. 
Es soll ja genügend Leute geben, die sich lieber in der Steilabfahrt aufs Brett hauen, als die Stütze zu versenken --> "Die verkratzt dann doch"


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Mai 2010)

resoling schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> kurze Frage:
> 
> ...


wenn die das nicht wissen.....
woher soll das hier einer wissen.
Vom Foto her eine 2010er. Der Hebel vom Remote kann schon in den Lenkergriff integriert werden. Das ist erst bei den Aktuellen so. 
ist aber nur in 30,9 x 125 mm lieferbar.
31,6 x 125 > 14 Tage. d.h. irgendwann einmal


----------



## mw.dd (11. Mai 2010)

resoling schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> kurze Frage:
> 
> ...



http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23831_i900-R-Sattelstuetze-385-mm-mit-Remote-Modell-2010.html

Die ist definitiv von 2010 und lieferbar. Vor 6 Wochen war sie bei BC aber noch 30 billiger; da hab ich ja mal Glück gehabt


----------



## mw.dd (11. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @haarddremel:
> Form follows function!
> Erst mit Remote wird die Teleskopstütze richtig genutzt. Vor allem bei eurem ständigen kurzen auf und ab kommst du doch dauernd um eine Ecke und die Stütze muss runter. Nur dann kannst du den Lenker schon nicht mehr los lassen....



So sehe ich das auch; Variostütze ohne Remote ist IMHO nur halb so toll.


----------



## Haarddremel (11. Mai 2010)

@Freizeit-biker:

Ich habe mir einfach mal ein Nachrüst-Set für die Joplin bestellt. Leider hatte ich dabei keinen Einfluss auf die Farbe des Zuges. Da muss ich dann noch einmal gesondert tätig werden und eine "schöne" Farbe heraussuchen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Mai 2010)

Frage an die Vario-freaks:

Ich fahr die CB Joplin R jetzt knapp 18 Monate. Geile Stütze soweit aber ein echtes Problemteil was Servicebarkeit angeht. Sie ist sehr empfindlich und ich bin ein ausgesprochener Drecksbiker . Schlechte Kombi...eigentlich passt das nicht.

Hab mittlerweile 2mal den guideblock ausgetauscht, Schraubensicherung rauf und nach kurzer Fahrt hatte ich das Problem, daß offensichtlich der block aus der Führung gerutscht ist. Dadurch ist der Sattel extrem rechts und links locker gewesen (nicht 3 mm, sondern eher 3-5 cm !!!) Nachdem ich die Stütze auseinandergenommen habe, fiel mir auf, daß die Teflonringe (gliderings oben und unten) wohl durch die eingedrungene Dreckssuppe mittlerweile sehr aufgerieben/dünn sind.

Dadurch hat die ganze Geschichte weniger stramme Führung und keinen Halt mehr. 

Der Versuch, ein Servicekit direkt bei cosmisports zu bestellen ist leider gescheitert. Als Privatperson werde ich da leider abgeklatscht. Ähnliche Kontaktprobleme hat bike-components über die ich versucht habe, daß Teil zu besorgen....

Nun möchte ich mir diese Teflon-Dichtungen (gliderings/buhsings) irgendwo anders holen/kaufen/basteln...halt einen Ersatz finden.

????Hat da jemand eine Idee/ähnliche Erfahrungen/link???????






Gruß
Sven


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Mai 2010)

hmmmm, darüber hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. die teile vllt aus POM herzustellen. quasi selbst drehen. weiss nur nicht wie die flutschbarkeit bei POM ist.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyoxymethylen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Mai 2010)

ja, das wäre ein Alternativ-Werkstoff. Mir schwebt da so ein "Rohr" vor, welches man in passende Scheiben schneiden könnte...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Mai 2010)

ich hab eien ganz guten draht zu einer Lehrwekstatt für Polymechaniker. 
Da frag ich Montag oder dienstag mal bch was es kostet, slche Ringe aus Teflon zu drehen. Die haben mir schon mal eine Rollo für eine KeFü aus Teflon gedreht.
Alternativ könnte mal jemand eine Mail an Cosmic schicken und die Ersatzteil- Partnummer abfragen + dem empfohlenen VK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (14. Mai 2010)

Da ich jetzt doch ein paar Probleme habe und einiges hier gelesen hab bin ich wirklich nicht mehr so überzeugt das diese Sattelstützen wirklich was taugen. Welche ist den nun die haltbarste/unkomplizierteste/vernüftigste?


----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2010)

Am haltbarsten und unkompliziertesten sind sicherlich die mechanischen wie Gravitydropper oder Rase.
So schlimm wie man hier den Eindruck bekommen kann ist es aber mit den aktuellen hydraulischen auch nicht. 
"Vernünftig" ist eine verstellbare Sattelstütze sowieso nicht, man kann auch problemlos ohne fahren und spart dabei noch Geld und Gewicht - mit macht es aber mehr Spaß


----------



## snoopz (14. Mai 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> "Vernünftig" ist eine verstellbare Sattelstütze sowieso nicht, man kann auch problemlos ohne fahren und spart dabei noch Geld und Gewicht - mit macht es aber mehr Spaß



Wer MTB zum Spaß betreibt, für den ist es doch aber vernünftig, den Spaß pro aufgewendeter Zeiteinheit zu erhöhen, oder irre ich?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Mai 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> ...Welche ist den nun die haltbarste/unkomplizierteste/vernüftigste?



Gute Frage: Die Gravitydopper scheint die Unkomplizierteste zu sein aber ich find sie sauteuer....

Nun war ich auf der Suche und habe mir gestern eine KS 850 mit passendem shim (31,6>27,2) zugelegt. Sie soll als Ersatz-Stütze dienen, wenn die Joplin mal wieder ausser Gefecht ist.

Bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht viel schlechtes über das Billo-Ding gelesen...sie ist halt nicht so schickimicki, eigentlich eine Federsattelstütze die man aber auf "hart" einstellen kann und preislich ein Hit...35 Mücken...:
http://rad-speyer.eu/shop/article_1...esser-27,2-mm.html?shop_param=cid=1&aid=1681&
Funktion (baugleiche Humpert):
http://www.humpert.com/de_media/bik.../visuals/FedersattelstuetzeHUMPERTSP80A_D.pdf

Werde vorerst meine Joplin-Remote daran basteln, Anleitung dazu gibt es hier unter SUFU....

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> ich hab eien ganz guten draht zu einer Lehrwekstatt für Polymechaniker.
> Da frag ich Montag oder dienstag mal bch was es kostet, slche Ringe aus Teflon zu drehen. Die haben mir schon mal eine Rollo für eine KeFü aus Teflon gedreht.
> Alternativ könnte mal jemand eine Mail an Cosmic schicken und die Ersatzteil- Partnummer abfragen + dem empfohlenen VK.



Hallo Uwe,
schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7141674&postcount=2514
Geht aber nur über Fachhandel und mein Händler hat zur Zeit Probleme, die zu beschaffen...die Zeit läuft mir weg. Will in 2 Wochen in den Harz.

Ansonsten wäre ich auch an Teflonringen interessiert und würde mich sehr gerne an den Kosten beteiligen. Kannst Du mal nachfragen...das wäre super!!  Danke und Schönes W-ende...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## schnellejugend (14. Mai 2010)

Auf hart stellen kann man die leider nicht. Aber da sie verkantet, federt sie (fast) nicht.

Ich habe den Sattel sehr weit hinten, zum absenken musste ich mich auf die Sattelspitze setzen. Sie ist richtig schwer, und hat manchmal dann doch etwas eingefedert. Ein alter Flite hat nicht auf die (sehr grobe) Sattelklemmung gepasst.

Insgesamt bin ich das Ding eine ganze Zeit gefahren und sie ist ihr Geld wert gewesen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Mai 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Auf hart stellen kann man die leider nicht. Aber da sie verkantet, federt sie (fast) nicht.
> 
> Ich habe den Sattel sehr weit hinten, zum absenken musste ich mich auf die Sattelspitze setzen. Sie ist richtig schwer, und hat manchmal dann doch etwas eingefedert. Ein alter Flite hat nicht auf die (sehr grobe) Sattelklemmung gepasst.
> 
> Insgesamt bin ich das Ding eine ganze Zeit gefahren und sie ist ihr Geld wert gewesen.



Soll ja wohl eine starke Serienstreuung bei dem Ding geben...einige federn, einige garnicht, einige etwas. Hängt natürlich auch vom Eigengewicht und Geometrie ab. ;-)

Angeblich soll man das mit dem Federn aber auch über die untere Schraube regulieren können...hast Du das probiert?

Warum hast Du sie eigentlich nicht mehr? Meine Befürchtung ist, daß sie gelegentlich den Dienst verweigert...hoffe nicht!?!?...aber bei dem Preis eigentlich auch egal. 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## schnellejugend (14. Mai 2010)

Ich denke, es hängt vom Sitzwinkel und der Sattelposition ab, ob sie federt. Die untere Schraube habe ich auch mit sanfter Gewalt nicht los bekommen. Zu mehr war ich nicht bereit.

Ich hatte sie vor allem wg. dem Preis zum testen gekauft. Sie funzt immer noch. Es kann sein, daß sie mittlerweile etwas williger einfedert. Ich habe mir dadurch angewöhnt, öfter mal den Hintern zu lupfen. .... Also kurz gesagt, aus irrationaler Freude an neuem Material musste die GD her.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Mai 2010)

Okay, aber Dir ist schon klar, daÃ die SattelstÃ¼tze weniger einfedert, wenn Du die Schraube "reindrehst"..nicht raus... :

Zitat Montagehinweis..siehe link/post #2531:
"*Um die FederstÃ¤rke zu erhÃ¶hen*, drehen Sie die *Einstellmutter*,
die sich am unteren Ende des SattelstÃ¼tzadapters befindet *im Uhr- 
zeigersinn* â fÃ¼r eine weichere Einstellung gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.."

Das mit der irrationalen Freude kann ich aber gut verstehen...hÃ¤tte ich doch die ugly-GD statt blink-blink-Joplin genommen...ich Ã¤rger mich immer noch *neid* ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (15. Mai 2010)

Es gibt einen ganzen Thread dazu, die waren dann anscheinend alle zu doof. Oder die Stütze wurde geändert.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Mai 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Es gibt einen ganzen Thread dazu, die waren dann anscheinend alle zu doof. Oder die Stütze wurde geändert.



Nicht ganz , einer ist drauf gekommen....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6446938&postcount=72


----------



## schnellejugend (15. Mai 2010)

Genau die 2-3mm sind rein funktionell der einzige Nachteil.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Mai 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Genau die 2-3mm sind rein funktionell der einzige Nachteil.



Soweit ich gelesen habe bezieht sich das auf 100kg, hÃ¤ngt also von Gewicht/Sitzwinkel/Arsch-auf-Sattelposition ab. Weiter hinten soll sie doch verkanten, oder?

Funktionell mache ich bei 35â¬ gerne minimale Abstriche ;-)


----------



## damage0099 (15. Mai 2010)

Also ich hatte 2 solcher Teile.
1 davon hat sich vorgestern verabschiedet....langsam schleichender Druckverlust, dann plötzlich...luft raus + kaputt.
Die 2. läuft noch super. Die erste hielt ca. 1 gutes Jahr, mit seeehr häufigem Gebrauch.
Das Einfedern ist schwer geo- und Sattelpos.-abhängig.
Ansonsten tip-top-Teil....preis-leistungs-technisch.


----------



## MTBFan82 (15. Mai 2010)

Hi, 
habe vor mir eine absenkbare Sattelstütze zu kaufen. Aber nachdem was man hier so über die einzelnen Hersteller liest, ist wohl wirklich noch kein System wirklich ausgereift bzw. haben eben sehr viele Leute Probleme mit ihren Teilen ( Positives ist jetzt nicht grad oft zu lesen ) !? 
Könnt ihr mir da nen Hersteller empfehlen oder sind alle etwa auf gleichem Level und haben halt noch ihre " Kinderkrankheiten  " ? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. Mai 2010)

Du schreibst doch selber schon was mit Stützen los ist. Warum fragst du dann noch mal?
Lies die doch einfach die letzten paar Seiten durch.


----------



## AJ (15. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Du schreibst doch selber schon was mit Stützen los ist. Warum fragst du dann noch mal?
> Lies die doch einfach die letzten paar Seiten durch.


Vieleicht weil da nix zu den funktionierenden Stützen, wie etwa der Gravity Dropper steht.
Klar hat es da auch schonmal ein Defekt gegeben, aber das sind keine generellen Probleme wie Sie viele andere Hersteller haben.
Meine GD hält nun bereits dreimal so lange wie KS und CB zusammen!
Und dieses ewige beschweren wegen der Optik kann doch nicht der Grund sein warum man sich lieber ne Fehlkonstruktion kauft.


----------



## damage0099 (15. Mai 2010)

die rase funzt wohl auch ganz gut


----------



## Ronja (16. Mai 2010)

bei der GD benötigt man aber eine Steckhülse zur Anpassung an das Sattelrohr, wo bekommt man die vorallem schnell her?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Mai 2010)

Ronja schrieb:


> bei der GD benötigt man aber eine Steckhülse zur Anpassung an das Sattelrohr, wo bekommt man die vorallem schnell her?



Schnell meistens nur bei Rose:
http://www.roseversand.de/technik/s...lstuetzen.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1285
Gruß
Sven


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2010)

Gibts eigentlich immer da wos auch die Stütze gibt.

Und wennste in Amylandbestellst, dann ist sie im Preis dabei. Mußt nur die Größe angeben.
Zumindest war des mal so...


G.


----------



## Ronja (16. Mai 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Schnell meistens nur bei Rose:
> http://www.roseversand.de/technik/s...lstuetzen.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1285
> Gruß
> Sven



Thx, aber die schreiben 30,8 statt 30,9?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Mai 2010)

Ronja schrieb:


> Thx, aber die schreiben 30,8 statt 30,9?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Reduzierhülse+27,2+30,9

..suchs  Dir aus.


----------



## AJ (16. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich immer da wos auch die Stütze gibt.
> 
> Und wennste in Amylandbestellst, dann ist sie im Preis dabei. Mußt nur die Größe angeben.
> Zumindest war des mal so...
> ...



Bei mir war sie ebenfalls dabei!
Aber wieso eigendlich schnell?
Die Dinger gibts doch in fast jedem onlineshop. 3-4 Tage ist das Teil doch da!!! Verstehe ich nicht!


----------



## Ronja (16. Mai 2010)

@Sven: ok.,ok. habs klar.

@AJ: Schnell, weil ich hier irgendwo gelesen habe, daß jemand ewig auf so eine Hülse gewartet hat, war aber wohl ne carbonvariante, so eine brauch ich eher nicht.

bestellung im Amiland lohnt aber derzeit eher nicht, Euro geht ja gerade in die knie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Mai 2010)

Nachdem mir Sportimport freundlicherweise versprochen hat die Ersatzteile auf Garantie direkt zu schicken (ich warte noch drauf), habe ich mir parallel "just for fun" eine KSP-850 von rad-speyer für 35 gegönnt.
http://www.rad-speyer.eu/shop/artic...esser-27,2-mm.html?shop_param=cid=1&aid=1681&
Das Teil ist heute angekommen..ich habe frei also nix wie ans Rad gebaut, vorher noch ordentlich gefettet und dann eine Probefahrt.

Was soll ich sagen: DAS TEIL FUNZT HERVORRAGEND. Verstellbarkeit ist real ca. 6 cm (nicht wie angegeben 100). Ist auch nicht ganz so flutschig wie eine Joplin aber erfüllt alles seinen Zweck.
Vor allem: KEEEEEIIIN SEITENSPIEL..

Nun bin ich gespannt, wie lang das Teil hält. Luftdruck lässt sich bei dem Teil ja leider nicht nachpumpen.


Ciao,
Sven


----------



## CrossX (19. Mai 2010)

Federt die KSP-850 eigentlich auch noch oder ist die nur höhenverstellbar?
Und wie kommen die 4cm weniger Verstellweg zustande? Ein paar mm hätte ich ja eingesehen, aber so viel?


----------



## jopo (19. Mai 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ........... Nachdem ich die Stütze auseinandergenommen habe, fiel mir auf, daß die Teflonringe (gliderings oben und unten) wohl durch die eingedrungene Dreckssuppe mittlerweile sehr aufgerieben/dünn sind.
> Nun möchte ich mir diese Teflon-Dichtungen (gliderings/buhsings) irgendwo anders holen/kaufen/basteln...halt einen Ersatz finden.
> Hat da jemand eine Idee.  Gruß  Sven


 
Warum müssen das Ringe sein? Geht nicht auch ein Strip, den du da einfädelst? Wäre auf jeden fall billiger. Das Zeug ist ja sehr biegsam und leider auch ziemlich weich, also verschleissintensiv. Platten und Rund-Halbzeug kriegst Du auf ebay.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Mai 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Warum müssen das Ringe sein? Geht nicht auch ein Strip, den du da einfädelst? Wäre auf jeden fall billiger. Das Zeug ist ja sehr biegsam und leider auch ziemlich weich, also verschleissintensiv. Platten und Rund-Halbzeug kriegst Du auf ebay.



Nein, das geht leider nicht....der "glide"ring+bushing ist auf der einen Seite geöffnet und hat die Eigenschaft, sich um das Rohr zu klemmen und wenig Reibung aussen zu erzeugen. Mit einem "Strip" kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen..da ist nix einzufädeln oder zu kleben oder wie auch immer, es muss passgenau sitzen, damit die Sache "gliden" kann.

Auf ebay kriegst Du ansonsten KEIN vergleichbares Material, also z.B. biegsame PMU-Platten 2mm dick, Rund-Halbzeugs o.ä. sondern nur Rohre mit Voll-kern.

Glaub mir, ich hab mir schon einen Wolf gegoogled... ...belehr mich gerne eines Besseren, *stell einen link hier rein* und Du bekommst ein Virtuelles Bier ausgegeben!!!! Word! 



CrossX schrieb:


> Federt die KSP-850 eigentlich auch noch oder ist die nur höhenverstellbar?
> Und wie kommen die 4cm weniger Verstellweg zustande? Ein paar mm hätte ich ja eingesehen, aber so viel?



Wie gesagt, sie federt nicht spürbar und ist höhenverstellbar, sie hat kein seitliches Spiel..super!!!. Ansonsten halte ich die 10 cm für einen Marketinggag. Real geht sie auf maximal 8 cm nach unten, um dann etwas 2 cm wieder nach oben zu drücken = 6 cm...mir ists wurscht, mir reichts...fürs Trailsurfen reichts und es passt auch zu der Geo meines bikes.

Sven


----------



## CrossX (19. Mai 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, sie federt nicht spürbar und ist höhenverstellbar, sie hat kein seitliches Spiel..super!!!. Ansonsten halte ich die 10 cm für einen Marketinggag. Real geht sie auf maximal 8 cm nach unten, um dann etwas 2 cm wieder nach oben zu drücken = 6 cm...mir ists wurscht, mir reichts...fürs Trailsurfen reichts und es passt auch zu der Geo meines bikes.
> 
> Sven



Hört sich doch gut an. Suche noch ne günstige Stütze mit Verstellbereich in 27,2 Durchmesser fürs Zweitbike. Da wollte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ne teure GD dranschrauben. 
Das wäre ja ne nette Alternative. Danke


----------



## jopo (19. Mai 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Nein, das geht leider nicht....der "glide"ring+bushing ist auf der einen Seite geöffnet und hat die Eigenschaft, sich um das Rohr zu klemmen und wenig Reibung aussen zu erzeugen. Mit einem "Strip" kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen..da ist nix einzufädeln oder zu kleben oder wie auch immer, es muss passgenau sitzen, damit die Sache "gliden" kann.
> 
> Auf ebay kriegst Du ansonsten KEIN vergleichbares Material, also z.B. biegsame PMU-Platten 2mm dick, Rund-Halbzeugs o.ä. sondern nur Rohre mit Voll-kern.
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde ebay-Artikel nicht mit Google suchen, sonden in ebay. Du hast oben Teflon geschrieben, PTFE ist Teflon. Ein Beispiel: "PTFE 1mm Kunststoff Platte". Gib es in ebay ein, dann kommt der Artikel dazu. Gibt's auch in anderen Dicken. Wenn der "Ring" geöffnet ist, dann ist er plattgewalzt ein Strip. Und wenn Du so einen Strip lange genug in ein Rohr zwingst, dann hält er auch die Form. Beispiel: Die Gleitführungen der Votec-Gabeln waren solche Strips und wenn Du die nach Wochen ausgebaut hast, waren es Ringe.

Rohre mit Vollkern kenne ich nicht, muss was neues sein.

weitermachen!


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Mai 2010)

oder das hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ELEKTRONISCHE-CB...tem&pt=Modellbauwerkzeuge&hash=item51929d2a20


----------



## corratec1234 (19. Mai 2010)

nabend,
habe seit heute das problem, dass meine ks i900 model 2010 sich seitlich verdreht. es wirkt so, als würde sie, wenn man sie nach links dreht lösen und nach rechts festziehen. ist es tatsächlich so, dass die sattelklemmung ins rohr verschraubt ist oder wie wird die sattelklemmung auf dem rohr befestigt?

kann ich den defekt selbstbeheben oder muss ich sie einschicken?

gruß mike


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Mai 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Ich würde ebay-Artikel nicht mit Google suchen, sonden in ebay. Du hast oben Teflon geschrieben, PTFE ist Teflon. Ein Beispiel: "PTFE 1mm Kunststoff Platte". Gib es in ebay ein, dann kommt der Artikel dazu. Gibt's auch in anderen Dicken. Wenn der "Ring" geöffnet ist, dann ist er plattgewalzt ein Strip. Und wenn Du so einen Strip lange genug in ein Rohr zwingst, dann hält er auch die Form. Beispiel: Die Gleitführungen der Votec-Gabeln waren solche Strips und wenn Du die nach Wochen ausgebaut hast, waren es Ringe.
> 
> Rohre mit Vollkern kenne ich nicht, muss was neues sein.
> 
> weitermachen!





Ich bin Dir ein virtuelles Bier schuldig, danke!!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaKoS (20. Mai 2010)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> nabend,
> habe seit heute das problem, dass meine ks i900 model 2010 sich seitlich verdreht. es wirkt so, als wÃ¼rde sie, wenn man sie nach links dreht lÃ¶sen und nach rechts festziehen. ist es tatsÃ¤chlich so, dass die sattelklemmung ins rohr verschraubt ist oder wie wird die sattelklemmung auf dem rohr befestigt?
> 
> kann ich den defekt selbstbeheben oder muss ich sie einschicken?
> ...




Hi,


hier hat einer dasselbe Problem! Ist anscheinend so!


Meine funktioniert bis jetzt noch und fÃ¼r 108â¬ bei Bike-Components ein echtes SchnÃ¤ppchen!


----------



## biker-wug (21. Mai 2010)

Mir ist mein Kind Shock Lenkerhebel vorhin zerbrochen!!!

Wer weiß einen guten Ersatz, also einen Hebel der funktioniert, stabil ist, und evtl. noch schick aussieht!!!!


----------



## CrossX (21. Mai 2010)

Ich hab ne ganze Zeit nen Remotehebel vom Lockout genommen. Der funktionierte besser als der originale Hebel. 
Mitlerweile hab ich den Hebel von der 2010er. 

Aber Remothebel gehen gut, wenn man die Einrastfunktion rausbaut. 
Bei mir wars ein Modell vom Manitou.


----------



## biker-wug (21. Mai 2010)

Nen Poploc von RS hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Oder den Nachbauhebel incl. Hebel für die I950 auf ebay. 35 ist eigentlich okay, wenn man schaut, was die Hebel so kosten.


----------



## damage0099 (21. Mai 2010)

Den RS nutze ich auch, funktioniert zuverlässig. Robust.


----------



## biker-wug (21. Mai 2010)

Wie hast du die Fixierung ausgebaut??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (22. Mai 2010)

die hab ich noch dran .
Zug ist so eingestellt, daß ich den Hebel nicht bis zum Einrasten drücken kann.


----------



## biker-wug (22. Mai 2010)

Auch ne methode. Hab mir jetzt auf ebay einen nachbauhebel angesehen, macht auch nen schicken Eindruck. Mit hebel für die I950 zum nachrüsten.

so eine folgt evtl. noch, da die I900 zu weit hinten ist von der Sattelklemmung her.
Und sie zieht schon wieder Riefen!!


----------



## Rad-ab (24. Mai 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Mir ist mein Kind Shock Lenkerhebel vorhin zerbrochen!!!
> 
> Wer weiß einen guten Ersatz, also einen Hebel der funktioniert, stabil ist, und evtl. noch schick aussieht!!!!



Ich häng mich mal dran: Weiß jemand nen Händler der den neuen 2010er Kind Shock Remote Hebel als Ersatzteil liefert? Zu welchem Preis?
Google hat mir nur nen Händler in der Schweiz geliefert :-(
Ich habe letzten Herbst auf Garantietausch zwar die 2010er i900 bekommen, aber leider noch mit dem alten (schrottigen) Remote Hebel. Da mir jetzt die Zughülle gebrochen ist wollte ich das zum Anlass nehmen auch gleich nen vernünftigen Hebel dran zumachen und der Neue gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Alamo (25. Mai 2010)

Fragt doch mal bei Wiener Bike Parts oder Marc Möschler an. Die sind eigentlich hilfsbereit und antworten auch.


----------



## Rad-ab (26. Mai 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Fragt doch mal bei Wiener Bike Parts oder Marc Möschler an. Die sind eigentlich hilfsbereit und antworten auch.


Bei Wiener Bike Parts habe ich schon angefragt und genau null Reaktion erhalten 
Wer ist Marc Möschler und wie kann ich ihn kontaktieren?

Gruß,
Rad-ab


----------



## no name2606 (26. Mai 2010)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> nabend,
> habe seit heute das problem, dass meine ks i900 model 2010 sich seitlich verdreht. es wirkt so, als würde sie, wenn man sie nach links dreht lösen und nach rechts festziehen. ist es tatsächlich so, dass die sattelklemmung ins rohr verschraubt ist oder wie wird die sattelklemmung auf dem rohr befestigt?
> 
> kann ich den defekt selbstbeheben oder muss ich sie einschicken?
> ...



war bei mir auch.
ich habe sie dann aufgedreht.
es ist ein ganz normales gewinde wo der kopf der stütze auf dem holm drangeschraubt ist.

einfach schrauben sicherung drauf und zu drehn.


----------



## CrossX (26. Mai 2010)

Dann könnte man doch theoretisch auch den etwas labilen Kopf der I900 gegen den der 950er tauschen oder? 
Damit wäre endlich mal das Problem der Sattelklemmung gelöst. 
Ist halt nur dir Frage ob man den Kopf irgendwo einzeln herbekommt.


----------



## baiker007 (26. Mai 2010)

Es gibt ja welche die haben 125 mm aber kosten nachmeiner ansicht bissl viel


----------



## Eike. (26. Mai 2010)

baiker007 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja welche die haben 125 mm aber kosten nachmeiner ansicht bissl viel



Worauf bezieht sich das jetzt?


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. Mai 2010)

löösns schrieb:


> hab gerade im november bike den bericht über die automatischen sattelstützen gelesen... waren alle als SUPER befunden worden... die ganze sache wird sehr gepriesen... ich weiss nicht so recht. irgendwie klingts praktisch, so einen bürosessel versteller unterm allerwertesten zu haben. nicht um sekunden zu sparen, sonder einfach um auf tour nicht absteigen zu müssen resp. um auch vor kürzeren abfahrten die stütze absenken zu können, wo ich heute eher mal denke, nö, lohnt sich nicht um anzuhalten und abzusteigen...
> was haltet ihr davon? lohnt sich das geld und das mehrgewicht und genügen 75mm absenkung auch für ganz kniffliges?



Auf den ersten Post von 2006.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilrogi (27. Mai 2010)

Ich weiss jetzt woher die Joplin den Namen hat. Gleich wie die Sängerin ist ihr kein langes Leben beschieden .

Letzte Woche Totalausfall nach rund 2 Jahren. Reparatur dürfte sich kaum lohnen. Trotzdem will ich wieder eine Vario-Stütze. Hab die Funktion bereits vermisst. Ob's wieder eine Joplin oder eine günstigere Kindshock wird, weiss ich noch nicht so genau.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Mai 2010)

was genau ist denn defekt?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Mai 2010)

Totalausfall heiss in meisten FÃ¤llen, dass die StÃ¼tze nicht mehr ausfÃ¤hrt. 
Die Reparatur hab ich schon mal beschrieben.


Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Nein,
> Da ist nicht mehr genug Ãl drin. Im Standrohr ist noch mal ein kleineres Rohr, welches den Hub der StÃ¼tze nach oben beschrÃ¤nkt. Das Rohr ist gegen die Ãlkammer mit einem O-Ring 14 x 2,5 mm abgedichtet. Dieser O- Ring ist hin.
> 
> Wie du das 3 Jahre defektfrei geschafft hast ist mir ein RÃ¤tsel. VÃ¶llig ausserhalb der gÃ¤ngigen Lebensdauer.
> ...


 


Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Irgendwo gabs auch mal eine bebilderte Anleitung. Ob die Kranken BrÃ¼der da mal eine Rebuild Anleitung gemacht haben? Irgendwo hat das mal jemand verlinkt.
> Sachdienliche Hinweise zum Verbleib bitte hier posten.
> 
> Es gibt von den Kranken BrÃ¼dern Ã¼brigens einen Dichtungssatz fÃ¼r die StÃ¼tze. Art. Nr. CBSERVKIT bei Cosmic sports. fÃ¼r 29,90 â¬ :kotz:.
> ...


Beim Rebuild Kit sind alle Dichtungen, die kleinen Torx- SchrÃ¤ubchen, ein Ventil, die Ventilabdeckschraube und der Guid- Block dabei.

Jetzt verschleissen Ã¼brigens die KunststofffÃ¼hrung in meiner Joplin zunehmend. Macht sich auch mit Spiel bemerkbar. Die FÃ¼hrungen schneide ich mir einfach aus einer 2 mm dicken Teflon Folie aus und gut ist. Eine Nacht eingerollt ins Rohr und es hat sich an die Form angepasst.


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. Mai 2010)

He, ich habe zwar zum Glück keine kranke Brüder Stütze, aber die Reparaturanleitung ist spitze (wenn das doch nur immer so wär). Gehört unbedingt hier hin: "Tutorials und Anleitungen"


----------



## reifenfresser (27. Mai 2010)

was haltet ihr hier eigentlich von dieser "billig" kind schock vario Stütze für 49;99 bei Bikemailorder?

ich überlege, mir die zu kaufen-mich nervt das andauernde schnellspannergefummel nämlich gewaltig.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Mai 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> He, ich habe zwar zum Glück keine kranke Brüder Stütze, aber die Reparaturanleitung ist spitze (wenn das doch nur immer so wär). Gehört unbedingt hier hin: "Tutorials und Anleitungen"


hab ich gerade gemacht.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Mai 2010)

reifenfresser schrieb:


> was haltet ihr hier eigentlich von dieser "billig" kind schock vario Stütze für 49;99 bei Bikemailorder?
> 
> ich überlege, mir die zu kaufen-mich nervt das andauernde schnellspannergefummel nämlich gewaltig.



gibts n Fred hier, den k850er Fred.
Ich habe 2, eine hält seit 1 Jahr, funzt noch super, die andere verreckte.
Funktion je nach "Glück" federt sie mehr oder weniger.
Ist dein Sattelrohr relativ steil, federt sie eher, als wenn das Rohr schräger ist.
Zudem hat sie kein Remote, läßt sich aber einfachst nachbauen.

Zudem gibt es 5cm / 10cm-Varianten. Die 10cm-Variante hat ca. 7-8cm realen Versenkweg.

Ich habe / hatte sie an 2 Bikes, bei einem super, beim andern nicht, da federt sie immer wieder ein, da mein Racefully ein senkrechteres Sattelrohr hat.
Außerdem sollte der Sattel so geklemmt sein, daß er möglichst weit hinten montiert ist. Durch dieses "verkanten" wird ein starkes Federn verhindert.


----------



## georgeharell (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe eine K950-l geschenkt bekommen. Leider brauche ich eine K900, da ich den Versatz nach hinten benötige. Deshalb habe ich nun diese (K950-l, originalverpackt, ungebraucht, 31,6 und 125mm Hub) zum Verkauf bzw. Tausch gegen eine K900-l im Angebot.

Wer Interesse hat bitte einfach PN an mich.

Danke, George


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Mai 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> He, ich habe zwar zum Glück keine kranke Brüder Stütze, aber die Reparaturanleitung ist spitze (wenn das doch nur immer so wär). Gehört unbedingt hier hin: "Tutorials und Anleitungen"


Reparaturanleitung Joplin Teil I ist in den Tutorials.
Ich habe gerade noch die bebilderte Anleitung für die Montage der Stütze gefunden.
www.suzwuppertal.com/download/FB/Joplin_1.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Mai 2010)

Allerdings wird für mich aus den Bildern nicht ersichtlich, auf welche Weise CB die Verdrehsicherung realisiert hat. Kannst du dazu was sagen?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Mai 2010)

Völlig simpel, und deshalb auch immer mit Spiel.
Im äusseren Rohr ist eine Nut. Im inneren Rohr ist ein Keil-Stein (Guide-Block) verschraubt, der in der Nut läuft. Dieser Block ist (warscheinlich)aus Bronze und verschleisst rel. schnell. Dementsprechend stellt sich schnell ein Spiel um die Längsachse ein. Die Joplin 4 hat jetzt, glaube ich, 2 Guide- Blocks.
Mit der Zeit verschleissen dann auch die weissten Kunststoffführungen und müssen gewechselt werden.


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Mai 2010)

Die machen sich das Leben schon schön leicht.


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Mai 2010)

Habe vorhin mal etwas Fahrradakrobatik über den Lenker gemacht. Dabei ist der Hebel meiner KS i900 abgebrochen. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Knie heilt die aber nicht von alleine. Also brauche ich einen neuen Remote-Hebel.

Einige andere hatten wohl ähnliche Probleme und irgendwo Ersatz gefunden. Aber ich habe weder im Forum noch sonst im Netz (außer bei einem Schweizer Händler) was konkretes gefunden.

Wo kann ich denn den Hebel bestellen?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Völlig simpel, und deshalb auch immer mit Spiel.
> Im äusseren Rohr ist eine Nut. Im inneren Rohr ist ein Keil-Stein (Guide-Block) verschraubt, der in der Nut läuft. Dieser Block ist (warscheinlich)aus Bronze und verschleisst rel. schnell. Dementsprechend stellt sich schnell ein Spiel um die Längsachse ein. Die Joplin 4 hat jetzt, glaube ich, 2 Guide- Blocks.
> Mit der Zeit verschleissen dann auch die weissten Kunststoffführungen und müssen gewechselt werden.



Block aus Bronze 
mensch der ist aus Messig und dies ist halt sehr weich,
doch der kann billig als Ersatzteil(Verschleissteil) ausgetauscht werden.
den das kompl. aeussere Rohr waere bei weitem teurer


----------



## Rad-ab (30. Mai 2010)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Habe vorhin mal etwas Fahrradakrobatik über den Lenker gemacht. Dabei ist der Hebel meiner KS i900 abgebrochen. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Knie heilt die aber nicht von alleine. Also brauche ich einen neuen Remote-Hebel.
> 
> Einige andere hatten wohl ähnliche Probleme und irgendwo Ersatz gefunden. Aber ich habe weder im Forum noch sonst im Netz (außer bei einem Schweizer Händler) was konkretes gefunden.
> 
> Wo kann ich denn den Hebel bestellen?



Ich suche auch immer noch Ersatz :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Mai 2010)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Block aus Bronze
> mensch der ist aus Messig und dies ist halt sehr weich,
> doch der kann billig als Ersatzteil(Verschleissteil) ausgetauscht werden.
> den das kompl. aeussere Rohr waere bei weitem teurer


 
Nur, dass dieses Sch.. Teil einzeln scheinbar nicht lieferbar. Nur im Rebuild- Kit für 29:kotz:
Das Rohr kostet 40. Da ist der Unterschied auch nicht mehr so gewaltig


----------



## mtb66 (30. Mai 2010)

Bin eher für weniger Spielereien auf meinem bike, denn die Fehleranfälligkeit steigt dadurch deutlich!


----------



## mw.dd (31. Mai 2010)

mtb66 schrieb:


> Bin eher für weniger Spielereien auf meinem bike, denn die Fehleranfälligkeit steigt dadurch deutlich!



Mag sein; ich verzichte in Zukunft aber lieber auf eines der drei Kettenblätter und (Remote-)Lockout für die Gabel, als auf meine KS-i900R!


----------



## damage0099 (31. Mai 2010)

dito!!


----------



## Titanschrauber (31. Mai 2010)

mtb66 schrieb:


> Bin eher für weniger Spielereien auf meinem bike, denn die Fehleranfälligkeit steigt dadurch deutlich!



Die Fahrfehleranfälligkeit (mit allen unschönen Folgen für Mensch und Material) geht aber deutlich zurück


----------



## schnellejugend (31. Mai 2010)

mtb66 schrieb:


> Bin eher für weniger Spielereien auf meinem bike, denn die Fehleranfälligkeit steigt dadurch deutlich!



Versuchs mal mit einem Einrad.


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Nur, dass dieses Sch.. Teil einzeln scheinbar nicht lieferbar. Nur im Rebuild- Kit für 29:kotz:
> Das Rohr kostet 40. Da ist der Unterschied auch nicht mehr so gewaltig



klar gibz das einzeln:

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=5264f41717c0e3668081d92121df1a2b#


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. Mai 2010)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wo kann ich denn den Hebel bestellen?
> 
> Gruß, Tom





Rad-ab schrieb:


> Ich suche auch immer noch Ersatz :-(



Ich habe hier im Forum irgendwo gelesen, dass man auch einen RS Poplock Hebel verwenden kann.


----------



## TedStryker71 (31. Mai 2010)

Hi,
Frage: Welche Stütze bietet für um die 200-300 Euro, bei möglichst tiefer Absenkung beste Qualität in Preis/Leistung? Kann man wohl eine Rangliste erstellen?


----------



## damage0099 (31. Mai 2010)

die Rase Black Mamba bietet glaub die größte Absenkung.
Funzt top 

edith sagt, daß Preis-Leistung besch**** ist. Das Lächeln, wenn man sie in Benutzung hat, ist jedoch groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. Mai 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> klar gibz das einzeln:
> 
> http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=5264f41717c0e3668081d92121df1a2b#


 "Dieser Artikel ist in 6 - 8 Tagen lieferbar! "
Den Spruch kenn ich. Bei Bike-Components heisst das > 20 Tage. Nach 3 x 20 Tagen hab ich das storniert. Es lebe das Schlosserhandwerk.


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Es lebe das Schlosserhandwerk.



Die Frage wollte ich gerade stellen. Das Teil ist doch in der heimischen Werkstatt schnell gefeilt.

Hat jemand Informationen was für dieses Jahr an technischen Neuerungen bei den Stützen angekündigt sind? Größerer Verstellbereich?
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir die KS zulegen soll; eigentlich brauche ich aber 200 mm Verstellweg. 

Die Rase scheidet aus. Die Mechanik ist mir zu suspekt.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. Mai 2010)

Das einzige was neu angekündigt ist, das ist die Rock Shox Stütze. 

200 mm, da wirst du wohl auf Syntace warten müssen. Könnte aber noch ein paar Jährchen dauern. 
Ich würde mal tippen 1 Jahr nachdem Sie es auf der Eurobike als "in Kürze lieferbar" ausgestellt haben.


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Mai 2010)

Hi,



tommybgoode schrieb:


> ... Dabei ist der Hebel meiner KS i900 abgebrochen. ... Also brauche ich einen neuen Remote-Hebel.
> 
> Einige andere hatten wohl ähnliche Probleme und irgendwo Ersatz gefunden. Aber ich habe weder im Forum noch sonst im Netz (außer bei einem Schweizer Händler) was konkretes gefunden.
> 
> Wo kann ich denn den Hebel bestellen?





FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ich habe hier im Forum irgendwo gelesen,  dass man auch einen RS Poplock Hebel verwenden kann.



habe heute mit Gocycle.de telefoniert. Die können den Hebel bestellen. Und mit etwas Glück geht das sogar recht flott.

Kostet 29,95 plus Versand.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> 200 mm, da wirst du wohl auf Syntace warten müssen. Könnte aber noch ein paar Jährchen dauern.
> Ich würde mal tippen 1 Jahr nachdem Sie es auf der Eurobike als "in Kürze lieferbar" ausgestellt haben.



Ich denke das Problem liegt darin, dauerhaft Druck für die hydraulische Klemmung über den kleinen Lenkerhebel zu erzeugen.
Damit bin ich gedanklich auch schon eine Weile beschäftigt. Aber nur nebenbei.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. Mai 2010)

Mal schaun wie RS das im Detail gelöst hat. Die machen das auch hydraulisch.


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. Mai 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ich habe hier im Forum irgendwo gelesen, dass man auch einen RS Poplock Hebel verwenden kann.



und n bekannter von mir benutzt den hebel vom scott equalizer dämpfer. ergo, kann man im grunde alles verwenden was in der lage ist nen bowden zu ziehen. vllt sogar in alter bremshebel


----------



## Wolfplayer (31. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Nur, dass dieses Sch.. Teil einzeln scheinbar nicht lieferbar. Nur im Rebuild- Kit für 29:kotz:
> Das Rohr kostet 40. Da ist der Unterschied auch nicht mehr so gewaltig



einfach mal die Augen auf im Web 
und noch eine Quelle

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...henverstellbare_Sattelstuetze_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Es lebe das Schlosserhandwerk.



Na, das sowieso! Sowas kann man sich auch selbst zurecht feilen, wenn man in der Lage is die 2 angewachsenen Griffel vernünftig zu benutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (31. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Mal schaun wie RS das im Detail gelöst hat. Die machen das auch hydraulisch.


  gibt es da schon Bilder zu


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. Mai 2010)

ja, die gibt es

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=462044


----------



## c_w (1. Juni 2010)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> einfach mal die Augen auf im Web
> und noch eine Quelle
> 
> http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...henverstellbare_Sattelstuetze_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop



Fuer 9 Euro 60 plus Versand, die sind ja lustig ^^


----------



## Schlammpaddler (1. Juni 2010)

Frage an die Kind Shock Experten:

auf einigen Bildern sieht es so aus, ob die Sattelklemmung der KS-950 (ohne Versatz) ähnlich aufgebaut wäre wie die Syntace P6, d.h. die unteren Schienen scheinen leicht nach hinten raus gezogen und würden so einen gewissen Versatz nach hinten bieten. Ist das tatsächlich so? Die paar mm würden mir nämlich schon reichen, dann müsste ich mir nicht den "Klotz" der KS-900 an mein Rad schrauben.


----------



## fone (1. Juni 2010)

was fürn klotz?


----------



## Eike. (1. Juni 2010)

Ich denke mal er meint den filigranen Kopf der 900.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lau (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen
Also bei meiner Sattelstütze sind die O ringe  14Mal 2,5 und 18mal1,5 und nicht wie in der Beschreibung 18mal1.Das ist blöd wenn mann sich die falschen besorgt hat und dann dumm da steht.Ansonsten ist es wirklich keine Hexxerei die Stütze mit neuem Öl zubefüllen.
           Jochen


----------



## Schlammpaddler (2. Juni 2010)

fone schrieb:


> was fürn klotz?





Eike. schrieb:


> Ich denke mal er meint den filigranen Kopf der 900.


Korrekt!
Der Kopf der 900er ist optisch (zumindest auf den Bildern) recht wuchtig. Zudem als ein-Schrauben-Klemmung  ausgeführt. Der Kopf, bzw. die Klemmung (2 Schrauben) der 950 wäre mir sympatischer, aber ein paar Millimeter Versatz wären schon gut.
Hat vielleicht jemand gerade mal ein Bild von der Seite einer KS-950 (aktuelles Modell)?

Gruss,
Martin


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Juni 2010)

hmmmm, jetzt bin ich etwas am grübeln....

soll ich die 125mm KS i900 holen? oder die joplin4? grübelgrübel....


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Juni 2010)

lau schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Also bei meiner Sattelstütze sind die O ringe 14Mal 2,5 und 18mal1,5 und nicht wie in der Beschreibung 18mal1.Das ist blöd wenn mann sich die falschen besorgt hat und dann dumm da steht.Ansonsten ist es wirklich keine Hexxerei die Stütze mit neuem Öl zubefüllen.
> Jochen


Aus welchem Jahr ist deine Joplin? Bei mir hab ich 18 x 1,5 nicht rein bekommen. Da ist die Nut so flach gefräst, dass 1,5 nur mit Gewalt reinzuquetschen gewesen wäre.


----------



## lau (2. Juni 2010)

Meine Joplin ist von 2009.Und den O Ring habe ich gestern gemessen.18mal 1.5mm ist bei meiner Stütze der Ring dick.
mfg   Jochen  Lauscher


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Juni 2010)

Meine Joplin ist eine der ersten die von CB vertrieben wurden. Haben sie da auch schon eine Kleinigkeit geändert?


----------



## lexle (3. Juni 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Mal schaun wie RS das im Detail gelöst hat. Die machen das auch hydraulisch.



Quatsch.. Die LÖSEN hydraulisch aus, sie klemmen aber nicht hydarulisch wie Syntace das machen wollte. Der Vorteil bei Syntace wäre 100% spielfreiheit gewesen


----------



## jopo (3. Juni 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Quatsch.. Die LÖSEN hydraulisch aus, sie klemmen aber nicht hydarulisch wie Syntace das machen wollte. Der Vorteil bei Syntace wäre 100% spielfreiheit gewesen


 
Kannst Du Dir 99% Spielfreiheit vorstellen, allerdings mechanisch, trotzdem dauerhaft. Ich versuche gerade, das zu bauen. Ist das wichtig oder nutzlos? 
Und was heisst "wäre gewesen"? Haben die das aufgegeben?


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Juni 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Haben die das aufgegeben?



Das Projekt hat zur Zeit zumindest keine Priorität.


----------



## ibislover (3. Juni 2010)

100% spielfreiheit ist unnötig, da im belasteten zustand und im abgesenkten zustand kein siel mehr vorhanden ist bzw.wenn, es im abgesenkten zustand und im stehen fahrend nicht auffällt. zumindest bei den mechanischen am markt.

30 monate mechanisch, , 3-4 mal geölt/gefettet, 0 (NULL) probleme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Juni 2010)

frage: gibts grosse unterschiede zwischen KS i900 und 950? Sind die 950er einfach nur die neuen Modelle?

Ich will mir jetzt wieder ne Stütze bestellen. Geb ich jetzt 180eus für ne 900er aus oder 220 für ne 950? Oder  220 für die Joplin. Eine Joplin hatte ich schonmal, jedoch waren die 75mm Hub zu wenig.
Die neuen mit 100mm kommen mir da schon entgegen. Und die Technik kenne ich nun auch.


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2010)

Der Hauptunterschied ist der Kopf. Die 900 hat eine einfache Einschraubenklemmung mit Setback während die 950 eine Zweischraubenklemmung hat und gerade ist. Bei der Technik der Absenkung gibt es soweit ich weiß keine Unterschiede.


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Juni 2010)

jops, das mit der klemmung hab ich gesehen. dacht dass vllt noch was anders wäre.
gibts nachteile bei der einschraubenklemmung?


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2010)

Von der klobigen Optik mal abgesehen ist halt die Einstellung vom Winkel meiner Meinung nach unkomfortabler. Bei meiner 900 hab ich außerdem das Phänomen, dass der Sattel trotz sehr fest gezogener Schraube nach hinten wandert. Nicht so sehr, dass es auf einer Tour stören würde aber doch so, dass ich alle paar Wochen korrigieren muss.


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Juni 2010)

aso... ok.. danke.

nichts desto trotz hab ich nun doch die CB J4 bestellt.


----------



## fone (4. Juni 2010)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Korrekt!
> Der Kopf der 900er ist optisch (zumindest auf den Bildern) recht wuchtig.


ah, ok.


verdammt, ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen :/

erinnert mich an eins meiner polt-lieblingszitate: 
"Schwantaler, großartig. Sie haben eine Menschenkenntnis, also das ist großartig, weil das hätte kein Mensch da herin gemerkt, daß der Mann gestört hat."


----------



## motorsportfreak (9. Juni 2010)

Ich habe die Joplin 4 Remote seit heute, erster test war spitze!!

Hab sie für 189,- im Netz geschossen BESTPRICE!!

ENDLICH! Auch wenn ich nur ein 100mm Fully habe!


----------



## fone (10. Juni 2010)

Gz!


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. Juni 2010)

@motorsportfreak freu Dich nicht zu frueh 

meine hat schon nach wenigen Ausfahrten Problem.

-wenn ich sie ausfahre und mich wieder draufsetze, sackt sie ca.5mm ab.
hab schon Oel nachgefuehlt alles genau nach Anleitung. auch mit dem Luftdruck gespielt Mal mehr und dann weniger nichts hilft

-dann, das Problem, sie schaukelt sich selber im abgesenkten Zustand auf ruppigen Abfahrten wieder raus

wenn ich sie dann wieder per Hebel ausfahre, sackt sie teileweise sogar 2.3cm ab erst nach mehrmaligen hoch runter verringert sich das absacken beim draufsetzen auf die bekannten 5mm



desweiteren habe ich das Gefuehl, sie ist oben am Kopf unddicht, zumindest sieht es so aus, als ob sie dort am Betaetigungasventil Oel schwitzt

werde sie wohl nach dem WE einschicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi (10. Juni 2010)

Ihr seit schon ganz schön leidensfähig! Warum kauft Ihr euch nicht eine GD oder die Rase? Die funktionieren wenigstens.


----------



## motorsportfreak (10. Juni 2010)

Deswegen meine Entscheidung:

GD, gerade kann ich nicht gebrauchen und mir zu dünn
KS, vieles, was ich nicht toll finde
SCP, mir zu teuer
Rase, zu lang soviel brauch ich nicht
RS Reverb, gibt es noch nicht
alle anderen interessierten mich nicht

So bin ich bei Joplin 4 R für einen top preis gelandet

und

Muss die bei mir auch nicht gleich am a... sein!
Gibt es für alle anderen auch keine Haltbarkeitsgarantie!
Hat hier sowieso jeder irgendwas über jede Stütze zu meckern, sonst gäbe es hierzu nicht schon über hundert Seiten!

Also warte ich es mal ab!


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. Juni 2010)

ich hatte ja bereits eine Mavarick und kenne die innere Technik sehr gut.
hatte mich fuer die Jop 4 entschieden, da es die KS nicht in 100mm Version gab und 125mm nicht vom Rahmen her passen.
nun hat mein Kumpel schon seit 2 Jahren eine KS i900 und die ging immer ultra schwer rein und raus.
wenn ich sie getestet habe, reichte meist nicht mal mein Gewicht aus um sie abzusenken.
nun hat er letzte Woche eine 2010er KS gekauft und die funktioniere genauso leichtgaengig wie eine Joplin 
und als reiche dies nicht,mich ueber meinen Fehlkauf zu aergern, 
habe nun herausgefunden, die KS gibts ja nun auch in 100mm 
aber wer weiss, vieleicht steige ich noch um,
falls die Joplin 4 nach dem Servic evtl. gleich wieder Problem macht


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Juni 2010)

Achtung: Die Joplin ist okay, was die Funktion angeht aber sensibel wie ein Mädchen. Ausserdem ist sie ein Verschleißartikel auch wenn ich das anfänglich nicht akzeptieren wollte.

Kenn das Innenleben daher mittlerweile auch auswendig.

Hab noch die alte mit 75 mm und das reicht mir für trails und Abfahrten. 

Letztens erst 3 Tage im Harz im Dreckswetter gefahren und danach zuhause auseinandergenommen. Da kam mir wieder eine Dreckssuppe entgegen die oben über die Teflon-Dichtung reinsifft.

Dann ordentlich gesäubert, abgeschmiert und alles wieder zusammengesetzt. Ready. Funzt wieder gut.
Unbedingt erforderlich ist ein Faltenbalg wie bei der GD. Den werde ich mir jetzt ranbasteln. Auch wenns hässlich ist.

Womit man eben rechnen muss, daß die Bushings/Teflonringe im Laufe der Zeit einlaufen wenn Drecksssuppe  wie oben beschrieben reinkommt und dann wackelt irgendwann der Guideblock zu sehr in der Führung, weil es nicht mehr stramm sitzt. Austausch mit Servicekit ist möglich aber ein Glücksspiel es über den freien Handel  zu bekommen. Habe direkt bei sportimport angefragt und super-kulanterweise ein Dichtungsset gratis auf Garantie erhalten.

Deshalb kann ich nur empfehlen: IRGENDWANN PRÄVENTIV einen Dichtungssatz/guideblock innerhalb der Garantie ordern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dann ist alles TOP!! ..beim nächsten Mal bastel ich mir da aber was selber aus Teflonplatten (Ring 1,5mm (unten) + 2mm dick (oben)). Guideblocks bekommt man einzeln über bike-components.

Möchte nicht wissen, wie sich da Kindshox verhält oder wie man das selber warten kann...für mich eine wichtige Option für den Neukauf...


----------



## AJ (10. Juni 2010)

Hufi schrieb:


> Ihr seit schon ganz schön leidensfähig! Warum kauft Ihr euch nicht eine GD oder die Rase? Die funktionieren wenigstens.


Nachdem ich hier die Fahnen für die GD immer hochgehalten habe, nun der Defekt!
CB und KS habe ich ja schon geschafft aber das es jetzt noch die GD trifft will ich noch nicht ganz glauben!
Werde besser von der Decender auf die klassische Gravity Dropper wechseln. Da muss man nicht so am Knopp rumziehen, das hats warscheinlich ausgelöst.
Ist das Problem hier irgendjemanden schon bekannt?
Mal sehn was GD USA mir auf meine Mail antwortet!


----------



## biker-wug (10. Juni 2010)

Ist nem Bekannten von mir auch schon passiert, wurde problemlos umgetauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailtrooper (14. Juni 2010)

Hi, wie macht ihr das mit dem Dreck an der Sattelstütze?
Oder ist das gar nicht so schlimm?
Ich habe mir überlegt wenn ich mir eine verstellbare Sattelstütze kaufe, von oben am Sattelgestell bis zur Sattelklemme ein Stück Fahrradschlauch drüber zu ziehen. Oben und unten mit Kabelbinder befestigt und die Stütze ist zuverlässig vor Dreck geschützt und bedarf (hoffentlich) keiner Pflege. Auch die Funktion wird dabei, denke ich, nicht beinflusst. 
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Juni 2010)

Trailtrooper schrieb:


> Hi, wie macht ihr das mit dem Dreck an der Sattelstütze?
> Oder ist das gar nicht so schlimm?
> Ich habe mir überlegt wenn ich mir eine verstellbare Sattelstütze kaufe, von oben am Sattelgestell bis zur Sattelklemme ein Stück Fahrradschlauch drüber zu ziehen. Oben und unten mit Kabelbinder befestigt und die Stütze ist zuverlässig vor Dreck geschützt und bedarf (hoffentlich) keiner Pflege. Auch die Funktion wird dabei, denke ich, nicht beinflusst.
> Was meint ihr dazu?


Der bläst sich dann auf wie ein Luftballon, oder, wenn der Schlauch  so eng ist, dass keine Luft mehr drin ist, dann haftet er am Rohr und behindert das Versenken. 
Drunter bildet sich dann auch das schönste Feuchtbiotop mit Feinstsandeinlage, die auf Dauer genauso schmirgelt wie der nomale Dreck.


----------



## Bulldozer (14. Juni 2010)

Ich spreche mal für die KS i950, die ich nun schon einige Woche bei Allwetterbedingungen benütze. 

Die KS scheint sehr gut gedichtet zu sein, sprich wie bei einer Gabel, somit ist die Pflege auch identisch zur Gabel. D.h. nach der Fahrt den Dreck abwischen, bei Bedarf ganz wenig Gabelschmieröl auftragen, danach Stütze 2-3 mal rauf und runter lassen und alles gut abwischen.

Irgend einen Schutz darüber zu ziehen erachte ich als wenig hilfreich, resp. störend und wie Freizeit-biker erwähnt wahrscheinlich eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## damage0099 (14. Juni 2010)

an einer KS850 habe ich einen Schlauch drüber....

Absolut schmutzfrei. Nichts zu sehen oder zu fühlen. Tiptop sauber.
Sieht beschi$$en aus, aber erfüllt seinen Zweck super.

Ich habe den Schlauch unten offen, hochsiffen tuts nicht, naß drunter ists auch nicht.

An meiner Rase ist eh der Überzieher dabei....beide funzen vom feinsten.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2010)

Ich bin doch immer wieder überrascht wie sehr sich doch fast alle gegen die Speci Command aussprechen. Fahrt ihr alle günstige Federelemente, weil der Preis für Fox/Rock Shox etc. übertrieben ist ? Alle ne Suntour Gabel weil gutes ja zu teuer ist ? (Obwohl ich die Durolux für ne fesche Gabel halte) Schraubt euch doch mal ne Command dran und werdet überrascht sein. Eigentlich kein Spiel (kein bis 1mm ist wohl zu verschmerzen), keine Riefen, einfache Einstellung durch Luft, Sattelhöhe bleibt immer wo sie ist (mechanisch) und außer etwas Öl auf die Reibfläche verlangt die auch nicht. Über 1 Jahr im Einsatz, inklusive Winterdreck und Schmodder von hinten ohne Schutz. Das Ding läuft wie am ersten Tag und hat nie Mucken von sich gegeben. Da gebe ich gerne paar Taler mehr aus. Mache ich bei anderen Radteilen auch. Sonst würde ich immer noch über den LX Umwerfer abkotzen. Also mein Fazit, kostet zwar mehr, aber dafür sorglos ! Einzig der Remote Hebel kostet Punke. Da gibt es bessere, z.B der CB Hebel.


----------



## Rad-ab (18. Juni 2010)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Ich häng mich mal dran: Weiß jemand nen Händler der den neuen 2010er Kind Shock Remote Hebel als Ersatzteil liefert? Zu welchem Preis?
> Google hat mir nur nen Händler in der Schweiz geliefert
> Ich habe letzten Herbst auf Garantietausch zwar die 2010er i900 bekommen, aber leider noch mit dem alten (schrottigen) Remote Hebel. Da mir jetzt die Zughülle gebrochen ist wollte ich das zum Anlass nehmen auch gleich nen vernünftigen Hebel dran zumachen und der Neue gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut.



Ich antworte mir mal selbst:
habe jetzt über den Laden meines geringsten Mißtrauens den Remotehebel als 
Ersatzteil bekommen: Kostenpunkt 37,90 
(Und nicht mal ne Zughülle/Zug dabei nur der nackte Hebel)
Die meinten dann noch das man im Moment an den Hebel offiziell nicht kommen 
würde da er offiziell nicht als Ersatzteil angeboten würde  ,naja aber ganz 
schick ist er ja. 

Sollte ich allerdings nochmal in die Verlegenheit kommen nen Hebel zu benötigen,
 werde ich auch einfach auf nen Remotehebel von ner Gabel zurückgreifen und die 
Einrastfunktion irgendwie deaktivieren.


----------



## Machiavelli (18. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich bin doch immer wieder überrascht wie sehr sich doch fast alle gegen die Speci Command aussprechen. Fahrt ihr alle günstige Federelemente, weil der Preis für Fox/Rock Shox etc. übertrieben ist ? Alle ne Suntour Gabel weil gutes ja zu teuer ist ? (Obwohl ich die Durolux für ne fesche Gabel halte) Schraubt euch doch mal ne Command dran und werdet überrascht sein. Eigentlich kein Spiel (kein bis 1mm ist wohl zu verschmerzen), keine Riefen, einfache Einstellung durch Luft, Sattelhöhe bleibt immer wo sie ist (mechanisch) und außer etwas Öl auf die Reibfläche verlangt die auch nicht. Über 1 Jahr im Einsatz, inklusive Winterdreck und Schmodder von hinten ohne Schutz. Das Ding läuft wie am ersten Tag und hat nie Mucken von sich gegeben. Da gebe ich gerne paar Taler mehr aus. Mache ich bei anderen Radteilen auch. Sonst würde ich immer noch über den LX Umwerfer abkotzen. Also mein Fazit, kostet zwar mehr, aber dafür sorglos ! Einzig der Remote Hebel kostet Punke. Da gibt es bessere, z.B der CB Hebel.



Naja der Verstellbereich ist bescheiden und von der Funktion her ist die Kindshock genau das selbe.

Wenn schon mehr Geld ausgeben, dann für die Rase. Da bekommt man eine wirklich unauffällige Stützt mit einem Top-Verstellbereich.


----------



## Rad-ab (18. Juni 2010)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> habe jetzt über den Laden meines geringsten Mißtrauens den Remotehebel als
> Ersatzteil bekommen: Kostenpunkt 37,90
> (Und nicht mal ne Zughülle/Zug dabei nur der nackte Hebel)
> Die meinten dann noch das man im Moment an den Hebel offiziell nicht kommen
> ...



Gerade bei Google gefunden als ERgänzung hier gibt es den Hebel jetzt auch bei nem deutschen Versender:
http://www.jehlebikes.de/kindshock-teleskop-sattelstuetze-i900-r-remote-hebel.html
(mit Versand wär ich auf ungefähr den gleichen Preis raus gekommen)


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2010)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> @motorsportfreak freu Dich nicht zu frueh
> 
> meine hat schon nach wenigen Ausfahrten Problem.
> 
> ...



so hatte sie am Montag eingeschickt und heute kam eine Tauschstuetze zurueck 
mal das WE abwarten weil wenn es ein Montagefehler sein koennte, werden meine Probleme wiederkommen
dann steige ich sofort auf KSi900 R um


----------



## motorsportfreak (18. Juni 2010)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> so hatte sie am Montag eingeschickt und heute kam eine Tauschstuetze zurueck
> mal das WE abwarten weil wenn es ein Montagefehler sein koennte, werden meine Probleme wiederkommen
> dann steige ich sofort auf KSi900 R um



ob es dann besser wird.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2010)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> ob es dann besser wird.....



mit Sicherheit, den diese Fehler meiner Joplin, konnte ich an einer KS noch nicht erkennen...sprich Oel und Luftverlust bis hin zum Totalausfall


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2010)

erstes Probesitzen....
1 Problem ist noch da...im ausgefahrenen Zustand, sackt sie gleich Mal ca.3-5mm ab beim draufsetzen 
Vermutung...zu wenig Oel eingefuellt 
das kennen wir ja auch von Daempfungseinheiten bei RS Gabeln


----------



## Mr. Teflon (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hast Du die auch "eingepumpt" wie es in der der Anleitung steht? Siliconspray verwendet?
Allgemein gefragt, pflegt Ihr Eure Sattelstützen auch? Wenn meine mal etwas nachgibt beim draufsetzen, dann pump ich mit gezogenen Hebel mehrfach und sprüh die Stange gleich nochmal mit Siliconspray ab. Das mit Siliconspray mache ich nach jeder Ausfahrt. Dann "schießt" sie wieder sauber mit satten Anschlag nach oben und hält dort bombenfest. Den oberen Rändelring kann man auch kontrollieren ob er normal fest sitzt. Die Stützen sind allgemein sehr Pflege intensiv.


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2010)

klar 
sie kam ja im Paket liegend.
hatte sie dann mehrmals "eingepumpt" und dann mehrere Stunden senkrecht stehen lassen.
ich benutze seit 2 Jahren eine Maverick der ersten Stunde und die hatte ich schon zich Mal zerlegt und "eingepumpt" doch dieses absacken im ausgefahrenen Zustand hatte die nie


----------



## motorsportfreak (19. Juni 2010)

vielleicht gibt es bei der KS dann wenigstens die Riefen, wie allseits bekannt!

Sorry, aber hier hat anscheinend jede Stütze irgendwelche Probleme.............


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Juni 2010)

@wolfplayer: Versuchs mal mit einem guten Gabelöl (z. B. Plutoline) Ich hatte auch eine Zeit lang das Problem, dass die Joplin anfing zu federn. 
Das liegt entweder daran dass das Öl aufschäumt und die luft nicht wieder frei gibt, oder der O-Ring kurz vor dem Ende steht und öl ablässt.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2010)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> .......Sorry, aber hier hat anscheinend jede Stütze irgendwelche Probleme.............



Nee, eben nicht ! Aber die Command wird ja hier ignoriert ?! Braucht eben nicht diese aufwendige Pflege wie man hier ewig ließt und mit der KS wohl nicht vergleichbar (technisch)............aber ärgert euch ruhig weiter wegen der paar Taler    Dafür fahre ich meine täglich und warte nicht die meiste Zeit auf Ersatz..................


----------



## damage0099 (19. Juni 2010)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> vielleicht gibt es bei der KS dann wenigstens die Riefen, wie allseits bekannt!
> 
> Sorry, aber hier hat anscheinend jede Stütze irgendwelche Probleme.............





[email protected] schrieb:


> Nee, eben nicht ! Aber die Command wird ja hier ignoriert ?! Braucht eben nicht diese aufwendige Pflege wie man hier ewig ließt und mit der KS wohl nicht vergleichbar (technisch)............aber ärgert euch ruhig weiter wegen der paar Taler    Dafür fahre ich meine täglich und warte nicht die meiste Zeit auf Ersatz..................



Die Rase ist auch unproblematisch + funzt + funzt + funzt....


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Die Rase ist auch unproblematisch + funzt + funzt + funzt....



....und hat Verstellweg + Verstellweg + Verstellweg

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (19. Juni 2010)

Ich fasse mal zusammen: Verstellweg der Rase - Preis der Kind Shock - Zuverlässigkeit der Command = ??? Gesucht wird ein Hersteller, der in der Lage ist diese Eigenschaften in EINER Sattelstütze zu vereinen.


----------



## damage0099 (19. Juni 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....und hat Verstellweg + Verstellweg + Verstellweg
> 
> G.



du hast den brudalen Verstellweg vergessen  

ja, das ist echt Hammer! Auch daß die Absenkung im cm-Takt möglich ist....für techn. Passagen super 

Der Preis war erst heftig, aber jetzt, wo sie dran ist, wäre sie sofort wieder erste Wahl.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Der Preis war erst heftig, aber jetzt, wo sie dran ist, wäre sie sofort wieder erste Wahl.



Der Preis ist garnet so hoch.............wenn man einfach die CD und KS vorher ausläßt, dann spart man sich ja noch was

G.


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Juni 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @wolfplayer: Versuchs mal mit einem guten Gabelöl (z. B. Plutoline) Ich hatte auch eine Zeit lang das Problem, dass die Joplin anfing zu federn.
> Das liegt entweder daran dass das Öl aufschäumt und die luft nicht wieder frei gibt, oder der O-Ring kurz vor dem Ende steht und öl ablässt.



hee die Stuetze hatte ich im Februar gekauft...und schon nach 2 Wochen sind die O-Ringe am Ende 
deshalb hatte ich sie nun eingschickt und anstatt dem Problem auf den Grund zugehen, schicken die faulen Schnarchnasen einfach eine Neue und die sackt auch bereits die ersten mm ab beim draufsetzen 

PS: vieleicht bringe ich mir die Command Post beim naechsten Mal aus den Staaten mit


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Juni 2010)

motorsportfreak schrieb:


> vielleicht gibt es bei der KS dann wenigstens die Riefen, wie allseits bekannt!


lieber Riefen mit Funktion als keine weil keine Funktion


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Juni 2010)

theoretisch könnte man doch die ks posten auseinandernehmen und dem rohr ein neues eloxalfinish mit hartelox verpassen. oder irre ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (20. Juni 2010)

Habe die KS 950 mit 125mm Verstellweg, jetzt seit zwei Monaten, keine Riefen keine Probleme.

Ganz im Gegensatz zu meiner Joplin, trotz Einschicken wippt das Ding immer noch einen cm auf u. ab. Seit ich weiß, daß es auch ohne geht, stört es wirklich.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## BaDaZz (20. Juni 2010)

Weiß hier jemand, ob Specialized ihre versenkbaren Sattelstützen selbst herstellt oder extern produzieren lässt? Falls Specialized die Sattelstützen einkauft, welcher Hersteller baut die denn?





Abb.: Specialized Command Post

Sorry, falls die Frage bereits beantwortet wurde, aber der Thread ist doch sehr umfangreich.


----------



## ibislover (20. Juni 2010)

speci hat keine eigene produktion.
wer genau die macht, wirste nicht rausfinden. vielleicht werden sie auch im merida werk (wie die rahmen) gefertigt, glaube ich aber nicht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Juni 2010)

BLACX New JEWEL Seatpost 30.9 mm and 31.6 mm available on July 15th!! models AM and XC! in 5 wonderful colors!!

Mal schauen, ob die neue Blacx was ist...


----------



## biker-wug (20. Juni 2010)

Woher hast die Info, find auf der blacx Seite nix?


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juni 2010)

www.blacx.eu 
links oben


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2010)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> lieber Riefen mit Funktion als keine weil keine Funktion



Das Problem mit den Riefen ist bei den aktuellen Modellen doch schon lange behoben


----------



## FlatterAugust (21. Juni 2010)

BaDaZz schrieb:


> Falls Specialized die Sattelstützen einkauft, welcher Hersteller baut die denn?



Vermutlich der, der auch die Federgabeln und Federbeine für S produziert.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Juni 2010)

Das wäre dann ja FOX.
Wäre ein Grund, warum FOX noch keine entsprechende Stütze am Markt hat.


----------



## ibislover (21. Juni 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Das wäre dann ja FOX...


so ein schmarrn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo, Leutz hab gestern die erste Tour mit meiner neuen i900r gemacht. Bin total begeistert.

Hatte bis jetzt noch ne normale Stütze...

Da is man doch gleich viel sicherer unterwegs!


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2010)

....jo, wa?
Die Reaktionen hier sind immer alle gleich....Begeisterung


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Juni 2010)

... bis die Dinger anfangen rum zu zicken.


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2010)

... dann hast die falsche gekauft


----------



## biker-wug (25. Juni 2010)

Wenn sie zickt wird sie getauscht, ist doch kein problem!!!!


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2010)

Problem: Tauschzeit = absenklose Zeit


----------



## bastelfreak (25. Juni 2010)

Selbst mit Zicken ist es immer noch besser, als ständig anhalten und an der Stütze würgen.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. Juni 2010)

Toller Thread

1. Seite 2006
ohton: niemals alles ******* setzt sich nicht durch

letzte Seite 2010
immer mehr habe eine, viele mit problemen, manche ohne, jeder will sie mittlerweile

danke das der Thread nie geteilt wurde


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Juni 2010)

Ist wie mit englischen Autos. Es entwickelt sich eine richtige Hassliebe zu den Dingern. 
Wenn das Teil wieder zickt, dann will man es am liebsten in den nächsten Container pfeffern. 
Aber nach der ersten Ausfahrt mit der Reseve-Stütze sehnt man sich nach dem Lift. 
Ich hab jetzt erst mal Gleitlager von Igus bestellt. Mal schaun ob man die als Ersatz für die Joplin Buchsen nehmen kann. Ich glaube es dauert nicht mehr lange, und der Guid-Block springt mir da aus der Führungsnut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (25. Juni 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Problem: Tauschzeit = absenklose Zeit



Oder einfach zwei kaufen und im Wechsel einschicken


----------



## Wolfplayer (27. Juni 2010)

gestern die erste Ausfahrt mit der neuen Tauschsattelstütze 
also unglaublich der selber Murx wie bei der Stütze, die ich reklamiert hatte 
die J4 schaukelt sich auf bei jeder Abfahrt und kommt dabei ca. 25mm raus..wenn ich sie dann erneut absenke fährt sie von selber ganz langsam raus um die ca. 25mm
an einem undichten Ventil oder zu strammen Hebel kann es ja nicht liegen, sonst würde sie es immer machen, aber sie macht es nur auf ruppigem Tarian also ich denke, es liegt am billigen Oel und evtl. davon auch noch zu wenig  das Öel schäumt einfach zu sehr auf und deshalb wird die Funktion beeinträchtigt 
Montag mach ich denen nochmals richtig Dampf und ich verlange mein Geld zurück


----------



## fone (28. Juni 2010)

crankbrothers hams halt immer noch drauf!


----------



## Hillcruiser (28. Juni 2010)

schon über 100 Seiten, aber irgendwie weiß ich immer noch nicht, was man  am besten kaufen sollte???


----------



## fone (28. Juni 2010)

billig und hoffen, oder das teuerste.


----------



## Hillcruiser (28. Juni 2010)

zum Probieren reicht erst mal günstig... aber für 30,9er Sattelstützen.
Thanx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (28. Juni 2010)

2010er  KS I900 kaufen, 
kostet nicht die Welt und hält bis jetzt erstaunlich gut. 
Keine Riefen, kein Absacken, keine kaputte Sattelklemmung.


----------



## mw.dd (28. Juni 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> 2010er  KS I900 kaufen,
> kostet nicht die Welt und hält bis jetzt erstaunlich gut.
> Keine Riefen, kein Absacken, keine kaputte Sattelklemmung.



Kann ich bestätigen. Bei mir war bis jetzt nur nach einem Sturz mal der Klemmkopf locker; ist jetzt mit mittelfestem Loctite gesichert...


----------



## CrossX (29. Juni 2010)

Ach ja, der war bei mir auch einmal locker. Hab ich dann wieder richtig fest gezogen und seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## rabidi (29. Juni 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Bei mir war bis jetzt nur nach einem Sturz mal der Klemmkopf locker; ist jetzt mit mittelfestem Loctite gesichert...



Meine 2010er KS i900 hält auch jetzt seit über 1000km Matsch, Schlamm, Staub..., hab sie noch kein einziges mal aufgeschraubt.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## wilbur.walsh (29. Juni 2010)

rabidi schrieb:


> Meine 2010er KS i900 hält auch jetzt seit über 1000km Matsch, Schlamm, Staub..., hab sie noch kein einziges mal aufgeschraubt.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



ditto


----------



## Magic21 (29. Juni 2010)

rabidi schrieb:


> Meine 2010er KS i900 hält auch jetzt seit über 1000km Matsch, Schlamm, Staub..., hab sie noch kein einziges mal aufgeschraubt.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 
Bei mir das Gleiche.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Juli 2010)

Joplin Reparatur Folgebeschreibung:

Nachdem die Gleitringe meiner Joplin so stark verschlissen waren, dass der Guid- Block nur noch vage in der Führung blieb habe ich mir Gleitlager von Igus besorgt.
WSM-2630-16, Wellendurchmesser 26 Aussendurchmesser 30 mm
WSM-2427-15, Wellendurchmesser 24 Aussendurchmesser 27 mm

Bestellung via Internet völlig problemlos, Kosten ca 10.

Es wurde allerhöchste zeit für einen Tausch. Die goldenen Oberfläche der Kolbenstange war im unteren Bereich zum Teil schon weg gescheuert.

Die Lager habe ich nach Vorlage der alten Gleitringe auf die richtige Breite gekürzt, einmal eingeschnitten, Kanten gebrochen und als Ersatz für die ausgenudelten Gleitringe eingebaut. 
In Verbindung mit einem Neuen Guid-Block ist das Seitliche Spiel (z.Z.) nur 2 mm an der Sattelspitze. Also wie neu.


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juli 2010)

so am Dienstag mit Cosmic Sport gesprochen, ob sie die Austauschstuetzen testen bevor sie verschickt werden 
klar hiess es  ich zurueck, warum funktioniert dann die Neue auch so kacke wie die, die ich reklamiert hatte 
dann gefragt, warum man meine Stuetze nicht ueberprueft hat..
dann lies er die Katze aus dem Sack...sie habe noch garkeine Ersatzteile fuer die J4 um sie zu reperieren 
daraufhin bat ich Ihn, an meiner alten Stuetze einen Oelwechsel mit gutem Oel durchzufuehren und sie mir zu schicken. Oel machen sie 7.5er rein sagte er.
so die Stuetze kam heute und wieder die Sache mit dem testen bevor sie verschickt wird  nun hat er soviel Oel einfefuehlt, das sie ca. 1cm zu wenig absenkbar ist 
absacken im ausgefahrenen Zustand macht sie aber wenigsten nicht
am Montag gehts per Telefon in die naechste Runde


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. Juli 2010)

Du solltest dich so langsam dran gewöhnen: Hilf dir selbst sonst hilft dir keiner.
Willst du wirklich ein Fass aufmachen, wegen den paar ml zu viel Oel?
Lass ein bisschen Öl raus und gut is. Das sind nur sehr geringe Mengen.
Wegen solchen Lapalien lohnt sich die Aufregung nicht. 
Richten und Spass haben. Schont die Magenschleimhäute.


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Juli 2010)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> so am Dienstag mit Cosmic Sport gesprochen, ob sie die Austauschstuetzen testen bevor sie verschickt werden
> klar hiess es  ich zurueck, warum funktioniert dann die Neue auch so kacke wie die, die ich reklamiert hatte
> dann gefragt, warum man meine Stuetze nicht ueberprueft hat..
> dann lies er die Katze aus dem Sack...sie habe noch garkeine Ersatzteile fuer die J4 um sie zu reperieren
> ...



Dieser 1cm macht ja wohl kaum einen Unterschied, da frag ich mich obs denn den Ärger wert ist, sind ja auch nur Menschen die dort arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Dieser 1cm macht ja wohl kaum einen Unterschied, da frag ich mich obs denn den Ärger wert ist, sind ja auch nur Menschen die dort arbeiten



Hey die Stütze kommt aus China. Um diese 1cm mehr zu realisieren sterben dort Menschen. Also geh mal net so leichtfertig mit Menschenleben um.
Gerade  wenn Teile aus dieser Region der Erde stammmen muß man sich für sein "Recht" einsetzen funktionierende Ware zu bekommen.

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Juli 2010)

Oh stimmt, sorry


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juli 2010)

so Ihr klugen Koepfe  
Ihr meint also, mehr nachsicht mit dem Fachpersonal zu haben, aber gleichzeitig kann das jeder "Leihe" 
mal ebend schnell richten....ja nee is klar 
habe nun die Stuetze geoeffnet und Mal gerade ca. 1-2ml Oel entfernt
was soll ich sagen, dies hat ausgereicht, das die Stuetze jetzt etwas mehr absenkbar ist,
aber auch gleich wieder diese geringe absacken im ausgefahrenen Zustand hat 
wie gesagt ich kann sie selbst jetzt noch nicht vollstaendig absenken 
und muss selbst nun nach mit meinen Koerpergewicht arbeiten um sie maximalst abzusenken, 
sonst geht sie gerade mal 80mm runter :kotz:


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. Juli 2010)

heute die Heimrunde gedreht und wie erwartet das gleichen Problem
abgesenkt vorm Einstieg in den Trail runter gerauscht und unten Stuetze wieder ausgefahren und sie sackt 30mm und mehr ab.
nach ca.15min bis ich wieder oben war, ging sie wieder halbwegs 
dann koennt Ihr hier noch viel erzaehlen, doch fuer mich steht fest, da ist im inneren was faul  
CB verbocken sogar noch ein aufgekauftes Patent :kotz:
PS: ich habe eine alte Maverick und an der hatte ich dutzend Male Oelwechsel gemacht und nie soetwas wie bei der jetzigen J4 erlebt !!!


----------



## CrossX (5. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich das hier lese, bin ich ja gerade richtig glücklich mich für die I900 entschieden zu haben. 
Das aktuellle Modell funktioniert ja nun endlich mal, was man von der brandneuen J4 ja wohl nicht wirklich behaupten kann. 
Und das ganze dann auch noch zu nem Kampfpreis.


----------



## Alamo (13. Juli 2010)

Letztens hat sich dann der Kopf meiner I900-R verdreht - ließ sich provisorisch wieder festschrauben (Im Stehen 20km Fully heimfahren wäre wirklich nicht witzig gewesen...).
Ist jetzt mal wieder auf dem Weg zu Herrn Moeschler, soll wohl ausgetauscht werden.
Welche ist denn nun die beste mechanische Stütze für 31,6mm mit mindestens 390mm Länge...?


----------



## damage0099 (13. Juli 2010)

also ich hab die Rase...die ist einfach nur zu geil


----------



## Hufi (13. Juli 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Letztens hat sich dann der Kopf meiner I900-R verdreht - ließ sich provisorisch wieder festschrauben (Im Stehen 20km Fully heimfahren wäre wirklich nicht witzig gewesen...).
> Ist jetzt mal wieder auf dem Weg zu Herrn Moeschler, soll wohl ausgetauscht werden.
> Welche ist denn nun die beste mechanische Stütze für 31,6mm mit mindestens 390mm Länge...?



ich sag's auch gern nochmal, RASE!!!!


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Juli 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Letztens hat sich dann der Kopf meiner I900-R verdreht - ließ sich provisorisch wieder festschrauben (Im Stehen 20km Fully heimfahren wäre wirklich nicht witzig gewesen...).
> Ist jetzt mal wieder auf dem Weg zu Herrn Moeschler, soll wohl ausgetauscht werden.



Kopf abschrauben, Schraubensicherung drauf, wieder zuschrauben und fest anziehen - fertig. Einschicken nur weil sich eine verschraubung gelöst hat, lohnt doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (13. Juli 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Kopf abschrauben, Schraubensicherung drauf, wieder zuschrauben und fest anziehen - fertig. Einschicken nur weil sich eine verschraubung gelöst hat, lohnt doch nicht.



Seh ich auch so. Ich tausch ja auch nicht mein Bike um weil ne Schraube locker ist.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (13. Juli 2010)

Welche Schraubensicherung hast du verwendet? Bei mri hälts bisher mit einfachem zurückschrauben.


----------



## Alamo (13. Juli 2010)

Hab's auch erstmal wieder festgeschraubt und dann die Stütze soweit verdreht, dass die Sattelnase wieder grade war. Habe Herrn Möschler angeschrieben da keine Ahnung von der Stütze und auch keinen Bock mir das anzuschauen und er meinte dann einschicken... Ist schon in der Post, von daher ist es jetzt auch egal.

Hab auch einfach keinen Nerv mehr auf diese Stütze... Die Dinger sind vermutlich nur so teuer, weil jeder Kunde drei davon braucht, bis die Garantiezeit rum ist...


----------



## biker-wug (13. Juli 2010)

Ich bin schon bei der 5. !!

Aber ich muss noch immer sagen, die Stütze bei Marc Möschler zu kaufen war ne super Idee, der Service ist top!!


----------



## damage0099 (14. Juli 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich bin schon bei der 5. !!


----------



## Ge!st (14. Juli 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich bin schon bei der 5. !!


Was stellt ihr bloß mit euren Teilen an? 

Ich habe meine KS I900 jetzt seit ca. 1 Jahr beim Freerider im Einsatz. Ich habe die I900 nicht geschont, ich haben keinen Schutz dran und es wurde von mir keine Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt. Das Einzige, was ich gemacht habe ist, die Stütze ab und zu abzuwischen. Meine I900 funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei, hat keine Riefen oder sonst was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Juli 2010)

Das nennt sich Fertigungstoleranzen. Und die haben Sie scheinbar alle nicht im Griff.
Wenn du eine Stütze erwischt, die an allen Punkten sehr genau an der Vorgabe liegt, dann hält das Ding. Sonst hat man halt Pech.
Und scheinbar hat das Pech grosse Ausmasse. 
Hat mit Sicherheit viel mit der Auslagerung von Produktionen bzw. Teilbereichen der Produktion zu tun. 
Da die ganze Bikebranche nur Bruchteile des Umsatzes z.B. der Automobilbanche tätigt, sind die Anforderungen, die der Hersteller seinen Zulieferen auferlegt viel schlechter durchzusetzen. Ausserdem gibt es keine Lobby (Toyota Gaspedal- Fiasko) die die Hersteller zu strengeren Qualitätskontrollen zwingt.


----------



## entlebucher (14. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand vielleicht schon mehr Infos zur neuen Stütze von XFusion? Leider konnte ich nicht mal auf der Homepage von XFusion Infos finden, am SeaOtter sollte der Prototyp angeblich vorgestellt werden, die geschaltete Werbung sieht mir aber nicht mehr nach Prototypenstadium aus (wobei der Übergang ja leider häufig fliessend ist






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Juli 2010)

Bis auf das Werbefoto ist mir von der Stütze auch noch nichts untergekommen. Und wenn sie in Seaotter vorgestellt worden ist, dann wundert es mich schon, dass in den Seaotter Berichten hier im Forum nichts davon stand.

So nebenher machen die Blacx- Leute einen richtig spannden Tanz um die Präsentation der neuen Stützen.

http://www.blacx.eu/blacx/ 

Ausser *'15.Juli'* steht da z. Z. gar nichts. Da bin ich mal gespannt was morgen kommt.

Hat sich eigendlich bisher nur einer mal so eine Stütze zugelegt? Ich hab nur mal was gelesen von einer Blacx an einem Lapierre Froggy. Aber auch nichts mehr ausser dem ersten Posting


----------



## entlebucher (14. Juli 2010)

@freizeitbiker: Das mit der Präsentation war als Gerücht vor dem SeaOtter zu vernehmen, effektiv gelesen oder gehört hat man dann aber nichts.

Dann dürfen wir ja gespannt sein auf die neuen blacx! Hoffen wir mal sie haben neu einen erweiterter Verstellbereich bis 200mm


----------



## dubbel (14. Juli 2010)

von der xfusion gibts tolle fotos, nur in der werbung wird kein foto benutzt.


----------



## ibislover (14. Juli 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> von der xfusion gibts noch kein foto...


sogar in bunt und in farbe!


----------



## dubbel (14. Juli 2010)




----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Juli 2010)

der Kopf schaut der Joplin erst mal sehr ähnlich. Wenn das auch diese komische Konenklemmung für die Sattelneigung ist, dann qualifiziert sich die Stütze schon mal ungemein. 
Das taugt an der Joplin nicht die Bohne.


----------



## biker-wug (14. Juli 2010)

Wieviel Verstellweg hat die X-Fusion und wie lang ist die Stütze?

Gibt es darüber schon infos?

Durchmesser vermutlich 31,6 und 30,9, oder?


----------



## Marc B (21. Juli 2010)

Gibt es auch Modelle für das Maß 30,0 mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cunelli (21. Juli 2010)

Die meinten aber schon den 15. Juli dieses Jahres bei Blacx?


----------



## Alamo (21. Juli 2010)

Cunelli schrieb:


> Die meinten aber schon den 15. Juli dieses Jahres bei Blacx?



Genau das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt...

So, ich warte jetzt auf meine frisch in den USA bestellte Gravity Dropper Turbo, bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der Zoll sie in Ruhe lässt... Brauche das Teil vor dem Gardasee (aber ist wohl heute in San Francisco losgeflogen)...

Mal gucken, wann ich meine Kind Shock vom Service wiederbekomme.


----------



## damage0099 (22. Juli 2010)

Würde mich wundern, wenn du ohne Zoll "durchkommst".


----------



## AJ (22. Juli 2010)

Würde mich auch wundern! Bei mir war die Zeit als das Teil beim Zoll rumlag länger als die tatsächliche Lieferzeit! 4-Wochen insgesamt hat es letztes Jahr gebraucht bis ich Sie einen Tag vor unserem Saalbach Urlaub in den Händen hielt. Ich Drück die Daumen.

Muss aber sagen, daß ich es mir jetzt 2x überlegen würde in den USA direkt zu bestellen. Jetzt ist der Knopf der Decender nämlich abgebrochen und ich hab das Teil in die USA schicken müssen. Ist nun gut 5 Wochen her. Noch keine Spur von dem Teil und 35 Versandkosten in die USA! Man bekommt die Stütze ja mitlerweile zu vernünftigen Preisen auch in deutschen Shops!





Alamo schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt...
> 
> So, ich warte jetzt auf meine frisch in den USA bestellte Gravity Dropper Turbo, bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der Zoll sie in Ruhe lässt... Brauche das Teil vor dem Gardasee (aber ist wohl heute in San Francisco losgeflogen)...
> 
> Mal gucken, wann ich meine Kind Shock vom Service wiederbekomme.


----------



## Alamo (22. Juli 2010)

Hab keinen Shop gefunden, der das Teil mit 5'' Verstellweg und 30,9mm Durchmesser hatte. Wollte keine 27,2mm 'Kerze' an meinem Rad haben. 
So, wie mir die Leute am Telefon schienen, hätte es sicherlich gereicht, ein Foto von der kaputten Stütze zu schicken, und die hätten einen neuen hinterhergeschickt - habe jetzt schon oft gelesen, wie kulant die sein sollen.
Wieviel Zoll kommt da denn drauf? Wollte sie eigentlich gern am 10.08. haben... dann fahren wir.
Die KS wollten die mir austauschen... hätte die jetzt als neu in die Bucht gesetzt und das Geld in die GD gesteckt... Naja, so lange die vor dem Urlaub noch kommt, nehm ich halt die.


----------



## Eike. (22. Juli 2010)

Zoll beträgt wenn ich die Homepage vom Zoll richtig verstehe 4,7% (Sattelstützen hab ich nicht gefunden deswegen hab ich Sättel genommen), dazu kommen dann nich die üblichen 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer auf den Gesamtbetrag (also Warenwert+Versandkosten+Zoll?).

Korrektur: Sattelstützen gibt es doch unter Teile und Zubehör (Codenummer 8714) und sind offenbar zollfrei.


----------



## ibislover (22. Juli 2010)

die codenummer stimmt zwar, aber es fallen 4,7% zoll an!
und die 19% kommen auch aufs porto. aber haste ja erwähnt...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Juli 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Hab keinen Shop gefunden, der das Teil mit 5'' Verstellweg und 30,9mm Durchmesser hatte. Wollte keine 27,2mm 'Kerze' an meinem Rad haben.


Seit wann gibts die denn in > 27,2 und 125 mm Verstellbereich? Da hat sich ja deutlich was getan. Wenn man jetzt noch von 30,9 auf 31,6 kommen könnte, dann wäre das auch meine Stütze.
Wenn Sie denn eintrifft: Dürfen wir auf einen Bericht hoffen?


----------



## Alamo (22. Juli 2010)

Dann fallen - laut diesem Rechner hier ja 61 Zoll an! Irks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alamo (22. Juli 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Seit wann gibts die denn in > 27,2 und 125 mm Verstellbereich? Da hat sich ja deutlich was getan. Wenn man jetzt noch von 30,9 auf 31,6 kommen kÃ¶nnte, dann wÃ¤re das auch meine StÃ¼tze.
> Wenn Sie denn eintrifft: DÃ¼rfen wir auf einen Bericht hoffen?



Auf der Internetseite wird die jetzt mit 5'' und 30,9mm Durchmesser angeboten. Mein Nicolai hat auch 31,6mm, aber da liefern die noch nen Shim mit. Auf der Seite lieÃen sich 31,6mm mit 5'' nicht konfigurieren - habe dann dort angerufen (via Skype: 0,15â¬ ) und das am Telefon bestellt und via Paypal bezahlt. Sobald ich das Teil in HÃ¤nden halte kann ich gern was drÃ¼ber erzÃ¤hlen - was wollt ihr denn wissen...?
HÃ¤tte wohl mit Kreditkarte zahlen sollen - PayPal verlangt horrende 2,5% Umrechnung... (1,75% bei meiner KK)


----------



## damage0099 (22. Juli 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Dann fallen - laut diesem Rechner hier ja 61â¬ Zoll an! Irks.



ja, das haut hin.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Juli 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Auf der Internetseite wird die jetzt mit 5'' und 30,9mm Durchmesser angeboten. Mein Nicolai hat auch 31,6mm, aber da liefern die noch nen Shim mit. Auf der Seite ließen sich 31,6mm mit 5'' nicht konfigurieren - habe dann dort angerufen (via Skype: 0,15 ) und das am Telefon bestellt und via Paypal bezahlt. Sobald ich das Teil in Händen halte kann ich gern was drüber erzählen - was wollt ihr denn wissen...?


Zuerst mal ob das mit dem Shim von 30,9 auf 31,6 klappt. Solche hab ich noch nicht gefunden. Und dann natürlich ob die Funktion gleich gut geblieben ist wie bei den 100 mm Modellen. 
Ich warte eigendlich auf die RS Reverb Stütze. Da mir die Kerze auch nicht so richtig zugesagt hat. Aber wenn es jetzt eine 125 mm Alternative mit vernünfigem Rohrdurchmesser gibt, dann wäre das das Entscheidungskriterium.


----------



## Symion (23. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand eine V-Brake Ausgleichsscheibe für die i900 abzugeben?
Suche dringend so eine.


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. Juli 2010)

Ja.


----------



## biker-wug (24. Juli 2010)

Weiß jetzt schon einer ein paar Details von der X-Fusion, also Länge, Verstellweg, Durchmesser, PREIS!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (24. Juli 2010)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, das war am 3. Juni 2010. 



jopo schrieb:


> Kannst Du Dir 99% Spielfreiheit vorstellen, allerdings mechanisch, trotzdem dauerhaft. Ich versuche gerade, das zu bauen. Ist das wichtig oder nutzlos?


Inzwischen ist die StÃ¼tze fertig. Sie ist in den Rahmen integriert. Die 100-prozentige Spielfreiheit einer starren StÃ¼tze habe ich natÃ¼rlich nicht erreicht. Wenn das aber stimmt, was ich hier so lese, dann ist die erreichbare Spielfreiheit fÃ¼r eine mechanisch verriegelte StÃ¼tze wohl erreicht. Bei der ZuverlÃ¤ssigkeit denke ich ebenfalls, dass es keine bessere gibt. Dies ergibt sich einfach aus der Konstruktion und der Dimension der Bauteile.


Da die StÃ¼tze in ihrem Aufbau ganz anders ist, als alle mir bekannten TeleskopstÃ¼tzen, habe ich die Konstruktion schÃ¼tzen lassen. Nun stellt sich fÃ¼r mich die Frage nach der Vermarktung.

FÃ¼r einen nachtrÃ¤glichen Einbau per NachrÃ¼st-Bausatz sehe ich keine MÃ¶glichkeit. Da es viele RahmengrÃ¶ssen und Sitzrohrdurchmesser gibt, wÃ¤re die Anzahl der BausÃ¤tze zu gross. Ausserdem mÃ¼ssten LÃ¶cher ins Sitzrohr gebohrt werden und da ist fÃ¼r einen Bausatz-Hersteller aus HaftungsgrÃ¼nden ganz schnell âSchluss mit Lustigâ. Es geht also nur Ã¼ber den Rahmenhersteller bzw. Bikehersteller, der dies konstruktiv vorsehen kann.

Carbonrahmen sind mÃ¶glich, aber wegen der Remote nicht alle Rahmen, bei denen der DÃ¤mpfer senkrecht vor dem Sitzrohr angebracht ist, weil die Verriegelungseinheit ca. in der Mitte des Sitzrohrs angebracht ist und das Remotekabel rechtwinklig abgeht. Die StÃ¼tze lÃ¤sst sich â nur durch BetÃ¤tigen der Remote â einfach komplett aus dem Rahmen herausziehen ohne dass noch ein Kabel daranhÃ¤ngt.
Es gehen natÃ¼rlich nur Rahmen mit durchgehendem Sitzrohr. Der maximale Verstellweg bei RahmengrÃ¶sse âSâ wÃ¤re wohl bei geschÃ¤tzen 100mm und bei âXLâ bei geschÃ¤tzten 150mm. Das hÃ¤ngt einfach von der LÃ¤nge des Sitzrohrs und von der LÃ¤nge der RÃ¼ckstellfeder ab. Ich habe fÃ¼r mich 95mm realisiert, 115mm wÃ¤ren mit der Gasfeder mÃ¶glich gewesen.
Was bei eurem Rahmen ungefÃ¤hr mÃ¶glich wÃ¤re, kÃ¶nnt ihr so ausrechnen. Von Oberkante Sitzrohr bis Tretlager messen, 7cm abziehen und durch 2 teilen. Zu bedenken ist aber auch, dass ein grosser Verstellbereich immer zu hÃ¶herem Gewicht fÃ¼hrt.

Ãber das Mehrgewicht gegenÃ¼ber einer starren StÃ¼tze, das ein Rahmenhersteller erreichen kann, kann ich nur spekulieren. Das hÃ¤ngt einfach von zu vielen Faktoren ab, die auch wieder den Preis beeinflussen. Um mal eine Hausnummer zu nennen: 250 bis 350 Gramm kÃ¶nnen es wohl werden. Das ist der ZuverlÃ¤ssigkeit geschuldet.

Da die StÃ¼tze mechanisch verriegelt, hat sie vorgegebene Einrastpositionen. Die Konstruktion ist so ausgelegt, dass jeder Fahrer den vollen Verstellweg nutzen kann und zusÃ¤tzlich eine Feineinstellung hat, um die SattelhÃ¶he millimetergenau einzustellen (bei adaptierten StÃ¼tzen ist dies ja ohnehin gegeben). Ich kÃ¶nnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass es eine Variante gegen Aufpreis mit individuellen Einrastpositionen nach Wunsch geben kÃ¶nnte. Versierte Bastler oder der Schlosser nebenan kÃ¶nnten sogar weitere Einrastpositionen hinzufÃ¼gen ohne StabilitÃ¤tseinbuÃe und ohne Garantieverlust. Nicht wie bei der XY-StÃ¼tze, bei der die nachtrÃ¤glich eingefÃ¼hrte dritte Verstellposition bereits zu abknickenden StÃ¼tzen gefÃ¼hrt hat. Einrastpositionen im 8mm-Raster sind mÃ¶glich, wenns einer braucht  Nur den Verstellweg erweitern geht nicht. Der Verstellweg hÃ¤ngt von der LÃ¤nge der Verdrehsicherungsnut ab und die sollte man nicht verÃ¤ndern.

Ob die StÃ¼tze, wie sie ein Rahmenhersteller realisiert, Pflege braucht, weiss ich nicht. Auch das hÃ¤ngt von verschiedenen Faktoren wie z. B. der Materialwahl ab. Meine StÃ¼tze braucht von Zeit zu Zeit noch etwas Ãl zum Gleiten, aber das Gleitrohr ist zur Zeit noch Alu roh, nicht mal eloxiert. Eine Variante mit Abstreifring und entsprechender Gleitbeschichtung wie bei einer Federgabel kÃ¶nnte wartungsfrei sein.

Ein Rest-Risiko bleibt natÃ¼rlich immer, dass mal eine StÃ¼tze Probleme bei der Verriegelung macht. Dann kann die StÃ¼tze aber mit einer normalen Klemme fixiert werden (wie jede andere SattelstÃ¼tze auch), bis sie repariert ist. Diese Klemme ist bei meiner StÃ¼tze ohnehin am Sitzrohr und dient der Feineinstellung der oberen FÃ¼hrung. Da die StÃ¼tze bis ins letzte Detail zerlegbar ist, dÃ¼rfte eine Reparatur mit dem passenden Ersatzteil fÃ¼r einen versierten Bastler oder eine gute Werkstatt kein Problem sein, Radl einschicken muss also nicht sein.



*Jetzt habe ich eine Frage an die Benutzer einer adaptierten TeleskopstÃ¼tze und an diejenigen, die sich noch keine gekauft haben, weil sie den StÃ¼tzen bisher nicht trauen:*

*WÃ¼rdet ihr euch einen AM- oder Enduro-Rahmen mit integrierter TeleskopstÃ¼tze kaufen, wenn diese â sagen wir mal â rund 300,- â¬uro Aufpreis kosten wÃ¼rde bei 500 Gramm Mehrgewicht (300 Gramm mehr als eine starre StÃ¼tze) und in der ZuverlÃ¤ssigkeit mindestens bei den besten adaptierten TeleskopstÃ¼tzen lÃ¤ge, die bisher am Markt sind?*

*Interessant wÃ¤re dann auch, wenn nein, warum nicht.*


*Anworten postet ihr bitte in diesem Thread *damit es hier kein Durcheinander gibt! Bis auf den ersten Absatz ist die Einleitung identisch, braucht ihr also nicht alles nochmal lesen!


Falls jemand Interesse hat, mein Bike mit der StÃ¼tze im Original anzuschauen, mich einfach per E-Mail kontaktieren. 
Einzige Bedingung: Das eigene Bike mit Teleskop-SattelstÃ¼tze muss zum Vergleich mitgebracht werden und das Ergebnis muss hier berichtet werden!


----------



## Spargel (25. Juli 2010)

(sorry, Antwortthread überlesen)


----------



## canno-range (27. Juli 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Auf der Internetseite wird die jetzt mit 5'' und 30,9mm Durchmesser angeboten. Mein Nicolai hat auch 31,6mm, aber da liefern die noch nen Shim mit. Auf der Seite ließen sich 31,6mm mit 5'' nicht konfigurieren - habe dann dort angerufen (via Skype: 0,15 ) und das am Telefon bestellt und via Paypal bezahlt. Sobald ich das Teil in Händen halte kann ich gern was drüber erzählen - was wollt ihr denn wissen...?
> Hätte wohl mit Kreditkarte zahlen sollen - PayPal verlangt horrende 2,5% Umrechnung... (1,75% bei meiner KK)



Seit wann gibt es denn die 30,9 Ausführung? Ist die Stütze schon da? Mich würde mal das Gewicht interessieren.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Juli 2010)

canno-range schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es denn die 30,9 Ausführung? Ist die Stütze schon da? Mich würde mal das Gewicht interessieren.


Bisher nur direkt über die HP von Gravity Dropper zu bekommen. Gewicht steht noch keins dazu.
Bei Fragen eine Email über die HP. Die Leute sind sehr auskunftsfreudig. Laut Auskunft von Ihnen gibt auch Shims für die Differenz 30.9 auf 31.6.
Ich glaub ich werd das Teil ordern.


----------



## AJ (27. Juli 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Bisher nur direkt über die HP von Gravity Dropper zu bekommen. Gewicht steht noch keins dazu.
> Bei Fragen eine Email über die HP. Die Leute sind sehr auskunftsfreudig. Laut Auskunft von Ihnen gibt auch Shims für die Differenz 30.9 auf 31.6.
> Ich glaub ich werd das Teil ordern.


OT an:
Hi Uwe, muss man den in der Nordschweiz nicht mal arbeiten? Ich kann ja im Moment leider nicht!
OT aus:
Ich warte auf die Reverb!
GD hat mir meine Garantiesache letzte Woche zurückgeschickt. Wurde "nur" neu verklebt! Wenns hält! Stress beim Zoll gabs obendrein, dort wollte man mir trotz Rechnung nicht glauben das es sich um eine Rücksendung nach Reklamation geht. Nach hin und her hab ich sie dann bekommen. Ich kauf nur noch in D!
Odrrr?


----------



## damage0099 (27. Juli 2010)

Wenn sie in D nicht erhältlich ist?
Probs kanns überall geben....Zoll ist immer ne Nervensache  .


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Juli 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wenn sie in D nicht erhältlich ist?
> Probs kanns überall geben....Zoll ist immer ne Nervensache  .


Vor allem wenn der Global Player DHL den Vertrieb an den Endkunden in Schweiz übernimmt. 
Ich hab ein Paket seit dem 5.7.2010 in Basel beim Zoll liegen. 14 Tage hat kein Schwein gewusst wo das Paket überhaupt ist. 
Heute morgen, nach unendlichen Emails, Telefonaten mit DHL Deutschland und DHL Schweiz soll es jetzt endlich im Auslieferungsfahrzeug sein. Warscheinlich bekomme ich jetzt noch 3 Wochen Lagerungegebühren zum Zoll dazu:kotz:.


----------



## damage0099 (28. Juli 2010)

oha, ja, ich glaube, ab 10 Tagen kostet's.
Vom Amiland war ich immer auf dem Laufenden. Auch den Eingang beim Zoll hatte ich sofort.
Abholung, ordentlich "zöllen" und ich hatte das Teil nach ~10 Tagen in der Hand.


----------



## Alamo (28. Juli 2010)

So. Jetzt mal ein kleiner Bericht Ã¼ber meine Gravitydropper.

Nachdem meine Kind Shock i900R das zweite Mal innerhalb von 9 Monaten dicke Backen gemacht hat, gibt es nun eine mechanische StÃ¼tze fÃ¼r mich. In Deutschland gibt es ja momentan die GD nur mit 27,2mm Durchmesser und 4'' Verstellweg. Auf der amerikanischen Website werden die StÃ¼tzen mittlerweile auch mit 30,9mm angeboten und bis zu 5'' Verstellweg.

FÃ¼r mich wurde es nun die Gravity Dropper Turbo, mit 400mm LÃ¤nge (die 385mm meiner KS waren schon fast etwas knapp) und 5'' Verstellweg mit Zwischenstufe bei 2''. Die StÃ¼tze lieÃ sich auf der Seite nicht konfigurieren wegen einer sinnlosen Fehlermeldung, daher habe ich dann per Skype in den USA angerufen und mich sehr nett unterhalten und gleich meine Bestellung getÃ¤tigt. Wurden dann 299$ + 35$ Versand, habe mit PayPal gezahlt (Kreditkarte ginge auch). Bestellt am 19.07.2010, am 27.07.2010 dann ein KÃ¤rtchen vom Zoll im Briefkasten gehabt und heute abgeholt mit Ausdruck meiner Paypalzahlung. Zoll wurden dann 65â¬ extra, finanziell also eher ein Eigentor.





Die StÃ¼tze macht von der Verarbeitung her einen sehr guten Eindruck - das Rohr hat ein sehr Ã¤hnliches Finish wie Thomson SattelstÃ¼tzen. Auch die Sattelklemmung erinnert an Thomson, auch wenn die untere Schale etwas unterdimensioniert aussieht. Nur schÃ¶n ist was anderes... Auch der Lenkerhebel macht nicht viel her. Andere Hebel zu verwenden wird auch nicht funktionieren, da das Schaltkabel quasi 'andersherum' eingebaut ist, d.h. der Nippel sitzt in der StÃ¼tze und das Kabel wird im Griff geklemmt. Aber robust scheint alles zu sein. Komischerweise ist die Unterseite der Lenkerhebelklemmung aus Kunststoff.

ZubehÃ¶r:





Dabei sind eine Ersatzschelle fÃ¼r den Remotehebel, Shim, 0.050 Inbus, 2 C-Clips, 2 klebbare Kabelhalterungen und ein Tattoo. Ich hÃ¤tte zwar lieber einen Aufkleber gehabt, aber das Tattoo bekomme ich sicher auch irgendwie auf die Werkzeugkiste.

Die StÃ¼tze bringt inklusive (langem) Kabel und Hebel + Shim fÃ¼r 31,6mm amtliche 616g auf die Waage. Meine Kind Shock i900R in 31,6mm, 385mm brachte es ohne Kabel inkl. Hebel auf 550g.

Der Shim wiegt ca 6g, ist (nur) 10cm lang und scheint wirklich etwa die nÃ¶tigen 0,35mm dick zu sein.

Infos zur Funktion gibt es leider erstmal nicht, da ich mit meinem frischen SchlÃ¼sselbeinbruch vermutlich nichteinmal die StÃ¼tze in den Rahmen und das Kabel verlegt bekomme... Aber andere Fragen beantworte ich gern 

Zum Zoll: Dieser Zollrechner hat mir mit 4,7% Steuersatz, Rechnungsbetrag (also inklusive Versand) und 0â¬ Luftfracht Ã¼brigens einen sehr genauen Wert ausgespuckt...

Sobald meine KS i900R vom Service kommt (soll getauscht werden), hÃ¤tte ich Ã¼brigens eine zu verkaufen, also wenn jemand Interesse hat...

*Edit:* Habe etwas mit der StÃ¼tze rumgespielt - zum Einfahren muss man die StÃ¼tze offenbar kurz entlasten, zum Ausfahren kurz belasten. Das stand auf der GD Seite anders und war unter anderem Kaufkriterium fÃ¼r die Turbo. Muss mal sehen, wie sich das dann im praktischen Einsatz macht.


----------



## Machiavelli (29. Juli 2010)

Naja für den Preis hättest Du dir auch die Rase holen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alamo (29. Juli 2010)

Wo? 

Import wÃ¤ren 350$ + 35$ Versand + Zoll ~70â¬... Also etwa 360â¬. AuÃerdem soll in meinem Rahmen die SattelstÃ¼tze mindestens bis unter das Oberrohr gesteckt werden. Die Rase wird 10cm eingesteckt, bei der GD gehen bis zu 20cm in den Rahmen.


----------



## XC_Freund (29. Juli 2010)

Die GD hab ich mir auch als Turbo mit 400mm und Multiposition geholt. Klemmung und Rohr erinnert an Thomson? Müssen ziemlich dunkle Erinnerungen an Thomson sein. Der Grund warum ich mir die Stütze geholt habe, ist dieser Thread. Es gibt hier ja einige die im Laufe des Thread bekehrt wurden. Ich hab das Teil erst seit einem Monat am CC-Bike und werde sie auch über den Winter weiterfahren. Momentan würde ich sie bei gutem Wetter garnicht vermissen. Falls sie über den Winter erleuchtende Momente bringt, werde ich sie als Schlechtwetteroption für das CC-Bike weiterbehalten, sonst landet sie nächstes Jahr beim Touren-HT. An mein AM-Fully mag ich das Ding garnicht schrauben (da ist es aber die Optik).


----------



## Alamo (29. Juli 2010)

Ziemlich frische Erinnerung an die Thomson in meinem Hardtail ja. Ich meinte damit die 'riffelige' Oberfläche. Das Finish ist wirklich ziemlich gut. Bei der Klemmung meinte ich das Prinzip mit zwei Schalen und zwei Schrauben vor und hinter dem Rohr der Stütze. Und ansonsten: Form follows function.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (29. Juli 2010)

Was für eine Mindesteinstecktiefe hatt denn die neue Joplin 4?

Mit meiner KS muss ich am neuen Rahmen 2,7cm unter die Grenze (12cm) gehen, damit ich perfekt pedalieren kann.


----------



## AJ (29. Juli 2010)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Was für eine Mindesteinstecktiefe hatt denn die neue Joplin 4?
> 
> Mit meiner KS muss ich am neuen Rahmen 2,7cm unter die Grenze (12cm) gehen, damit ich perfekt pedalieren kann.


Auf der Herstellerseite gibts die Info!
http://crankbrothers.com/support/installation_seatposts.php


----------



## simima (29. Juli 2010)

20madmax08 schrieb:


> da ich bereits ks und CB stützen hatte und gar nicht glücklich war, kam nun endlich meine Black Mamba....


Hallo madmax

Wie hast Du die Black Mamba auf dem supershuttle montiert? Links/rechts, langer/kurzer Hebel, mit welchem Finger bedienst Du die Stütze?

Danke
-Simon


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. August 2010)

Auf der SRAM Homepage ist die Rock Shox Reverb bereits aufgeführt. 


> ***Available Fall 2010


Das heisst dann warscheinlich das die Stütze kurz nach der Eurobike zu haben sein wird. 
Technische Unterlagen hab ich aber noch nicht gefunden. Es ist zwar schon ein neuer Sucheintrag 'Seat Posts' in der Liste. Die Suche liefert aber noch kein Ergebnis.
Die Sattelklemmung schaut schon mal sehr zuverlässig aus. 
und 420 mm Länge erfreut mit Sicherheit die Kopf-Füssler unter uns.


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (4. August 2010)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Kind Shock 900i Remote: Bei einem Sturz hat es so unglücklich seitlichen Druck auf die Sattelspitze gegeben, dass der Stützenkopf verdreht wurde und nun nicht mehr richtig fest ist. D.h., wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze, dreht sich der Sattel mit dem losen Stützenkopf. Die unten im Stützenrohr mit Nuss zu erreichende 11er Mutter ist fest. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Stützenkopf erneut zu kontern oder wie erfolgt(e) die Befestigung? 

Besten Dank für Hinweise, 
Gruß, Meisterbrau.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. August 2010)

Meisterbrau2 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Stützenkopf erneut zu kontern oder wie erfolgt(e) die Befestigung?
> .



Ich zitiere mich einfach mal selbst



dreamdeep schrieb:


> Kopf abschrauben, Schraubensicherung drauf, wieder zuschrauben und fest anziehen - fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meisterbrau2 (4. August 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich einfach mal selbst



@dreamdeep: Besten Dank für den Tip. Den Kopf schraube ich einfach linksherum ab oder wird der durch die genannte 11er Schraube gekontert? Ich probier es die Tage einfach mal, 

Gruß, Meisterbrau.


----------



## Ransom racer (15. August 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Kopf abschrauben, Schraubensicherung drauf, wieder zuschrauben und fest anziehen - fertig. Einschicken nur weil sich eine verschraubung gelöst hat, lohnt doch nicht.



ja das klappt, aber der stützenkopf ist nicht mehr paralel mit der höhenangaben der stütze, sondern etwas verdreht.

bei euch auch so????

mfg


----------



## NeooeN (15. August 2010)

Ich stell mir gerade die frage ob sich das lohnt für 100 mm Verstellung so viel Geld auszugeben ?


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. August 2010)

NeooeN schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade die frage ob sich das lohnt für 100 mm Verstellung so viel Geld auszugeben ?



eindeutiges JA!


----------



## Alamo (15. August 2010)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> ja das klappt, aber der stützenkopf ist nicht mehr paralel mit der höhenangaben der stütze, sondern etwas verdreht.
> 
> bei euch auch so????
> 
> mfg



War bei meiner auch so (die sich sogar sturzfrei verdreht hat). Habe dann eingeschickt und anstandslos ne neue bekommen (sogar noch ein weiter überarbeitetes Modell). Wenn du noch Garantie hast, schick sie ein - geht sogar relativ fix.


----------



## mw.dd (15. August 2010)

NeooeN schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade die frage ob sich das lohnt für 100 mm Verstellung so viel Geld auszugeben ?



Für 100mm weiß ich es nicht, für 125mm aber ein klares "JA".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeooeN (16. August 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Für 100mm weiß ich es nicht, für 125mm aber ein klares "JA".


Ob die 2,5 cm den Kohl fett machen weiß ich auch nicht 



Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir so ein teil zu holen nur kommt für mich nicht in frage das ich das Kabel bis unter dem Sattel ziehe und dann beim einfahren des Sattel es als Schlaufe da baumelt das sieht beschiessen aus


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2010)

Die 2,5cm sind Welten....

G.


----------



## ibislover (16. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die 2,5cm sind Welten....G.


sagt die frau/freundin!?  , sorry...!

aber du hast, auf die sattelstütze bezogen, sowas von recht!


----------



## CrossX (17. August 2010)

NeooeN schrieb:


> Ob die 2,5 cm den Kohl fett machen weiß ich auch nicht
> 
> 
> 
> Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir so ein teil zu holen nur kommt für mich nicht in frage das ich das Kabel bis unter dem Sattel ziehe und dann beim einfahren des Sattel es als Schlaufe da baumelt das sieht beschiessen aus



Kapier ich nicht. Bei 12,5cm ist die Schlaufe zu groß, bei 10cm nicht?
Außerdem wird wohl auf dem Trail, wenn du die Stütze unten hast keiner daher kommen und dich auslachen weil da ein Kabel hängt.
Bei sinnvoller Kabelführung ist die Schlaufe auch nicht wirklich störend.


----------



## snoopz (17. August 2010)

Ansonsten: Rase.


----------



## Ransom Andy (17. August 2010)

zudem sollte man versuche die schlaufe grosszügig zu verlegen. ich hab mich ständig gewundert, warum meine joplin immer wieder von alleine raus kam. zwar ohne spannung (d.h. sie liess sich wieder runterdrücken (ohne hebel ziehen)), aber je nach situation war´s schon komisch. bis ich festgestellt habe, dass die spannung auf dem remotezug die stütze rausgedrückt hat. leitung neu verlegt, et voila... problem behoben.


----------



## biker-wug (17. August 2010)

Wieviel mm Verstellbereich bekommt eigentlich die X-Fusion??

Es wird echt Zeit, dass mal wer ne Stütze baut, 450mm lang, ca. 5cm Kürzbar, so 170mm Verstellweg, Zuganschlag unten!!
Verschiedene Durchmesser, die sollte dann fast für alle passen!!


Man sollte meinen, so kompliziert kann das net sein!!

ABer anscheinend ist es dcoh kompliziert!!


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. August 2010)

Gibt es doch schon
Hier mein Aufsatz, 150mm Verstellweg, nachrüstbar, für jede Sattelstütze verwendbar.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht. Bei 12,5cm ist die Schlaufe zu groß, bei 10cm nicht?
> Außerdem wird wohl auf dem Trail, wenn du die Stütze unten hast keiner daher kommen und dich auslachen weil da ein Kabel hängt.
> Bei sinnvoller Kabelführung ist die Schlaufe auch nicht wirklich störend.



Schlaufe....Schlaufe........Schlaufe ....ich meinte das auf das bezogen was der Ibislover verstanden hat....aufs Zweitere natürlich

@Lipper-pimmel: Sieht ja interessant aus

G.


----------



## playbike (17. August 2010)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Gibt es doch schon
> Hier mein Aufsatz, 150mm Verstellweg, nachrüstbar, für jede Sattelstütze verwendbar.



Dein Aufsatz sieht ja ähnlich der Syntace HSK200 aus
Erzähl mal. Selbst gebaut?
Hydraulischer Verschluss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (17. August 2010)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Gibt es doch schon
> Hier mein Aufsatz, 150mm Verstellweg, nachrüstbar, für jede Sattelstütze verwendbar.



Baust und verkaufst du das Teil?
Auch verschiedene Durchmesser?
Hat die Sattelstütze dadurch ne Führung?


----------



## NeooeN (17. August 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht. Bei 12,5cm ist die Schlaufe zu groß, bei 10cm nicht?




Habe ich nicht gesagt. Finde es bei beiden Varianten nicht so Optimal.

Besser so wie es lipper-zipfel hat


----------



## mw.dd (17. August 2010)

NeooeN schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht gesagt. Finde es bei beiden Varianten nicht so Optimal.
> 
> Besser so wie es lipper-zipfel hat



Da hast Du recht; allerdings ist die Auswahl noch nicht so riesig, und der Preis spielt (zumindest bei mir) ja auch noch eine Rolle.


----------



## Blackwater Park (17. August 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Baust und verkaufst du das Teil?
> Auch verschiedene Durchmesser?
> Hat die Sattelstütze dadurch ne Führung?


da gibts nen thread zu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7441862#post7441862


----------



## joscho (17. August 2010)

Hi,

meine im Mai erworbene KS 900 Modell 2010 senkt sich im Gelände recht schnell selbständig ca. 2 cm ab. Da bleibt sie dann auch bis zum hochfahren. Auf einer längeren Strassentour ist das nicht passiert. Das Problem ist bestimmt schon auf einer der letzten 100 Seiten hier beschrieben worden, aber ich hab es nicht gefunden. Also bitte Nachsicht. Kann ich selbst was machen oder direkt auf Gewährleistung gehen?

Danke
joerg


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. August 2010)

> Dein Aufsatz sieht ja ähnlich der Syntace HSK200 aus
> Erzähl mal. Selbst gebaut?
> Hydraulischer Verschluss?



Ja selber gebaut, aber mechanisch verriegelt, wollte zuerst hydraulisch, aber es scheitert noch am Geberzylinder. Aber die Syntace war optisch schon ne Vorlage



> Baust und verkaufst du das Teil?
> Auch verschiedene Durchmesser?
> Hat die Sattelstütze dadurch ne Führung?


Verkaufen weiss ich noch nicht, habe erst ca. 3000Hm getestet, sollte mindestens diese Saison noch ohne Probleme laufen.
Verschiedene Durchmesser ja, Führung nein, ich steck auf das äussere Rohr auf und das ist meist nicht konzentrisch zum Innendurchmesser. Aber die Staubdichtung ist schwimmend aufgenommen, also kein Problem. Da ich ja eh die alten Teile übernommen habe ist das sowieso kein Thema mit der Führung.


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. August 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meine im Mai erworbene KS 900 Modell 2010 senkt sich im Gelände recht schnell selbständig ca. 2 cm ab. Da bleibt sie dann auch bis zum hochfahren. Auf einer längeren Strassentour ist das nicht passiert. Das Problem ist bestimmt schon auf einer der letzten 100 Seiten hier beschrieben worden, aber ich hab es nicht gefunden. Also bitte Nachsicht. Kann ich selbst was machen oder direkt auf Gewährleistung gehen?
> 
> ...


lese Dir Mal meine Posts auf Seite 109 und davor durch,
hab ein aehnliches Problem und CosmicSport kann es nicht beheben, das sie keine Ersatzteile fuer die Joplin 4 haben


----------



## Rake109 (20. August 2010)

Das Absenkproblem hängt meistens damit zusammen, dass Öl verloren gegangen ist. 
Meistens sind dann die O-Ringe verschlissen. Die O-Ring ehaben ein Standardmass und müssten über den Installateurs Fachhandel besorgbar sein. 
Die Masse sind Innendurchmesser x Schnurstärke
der Anschlagspuffer hat 10x2,5
der kleine Dichtungsring hat 14x2,5
der Grössere Dichtungsring hat 18x1,6 (18x1,5 sollte auch gehen)
Ich habe NBR mit Shorehärte 70 genommen

An der Joplin ist das kein grosser Akt zum reparieren. Ich hätte sogar noch ein paar O-Ringe

Rainer


----------



## MasterChris (21. August 2010)

hallo zusammen .... 
bevor ich mir hier die ganzen seiten durch lese frage ich nochmal so zu euerem fazit!

ich hatte an meinem 2010er speci enduro expert die command post.
laut meinem händler soll die ja besser und teurer sein wie die joplin4.

ich hatte die command post genau 1woche, dann lies ich sie ohne aufpreis gegen die joplin4 tauschen. 

ich war mit der command post gar nich zufrieden.
1. das rausknallen (braucht mir keiner erzählen das das auf dauer gesund ist für die technik) 
2. kam nach ein paar ausfahrten bei regen noch dazu das der hebel sau schwer ging, teilweise hängte alles. 

hab nun die joplin4 und bin voll zufrieden. 
mich würde aber trotzdem noch jucken was ihr so im allgemeinen dazu sagt??

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (23. August 2010)

Also ich hätte die Post Command behalten. 
Gut eingestellt funktioniert  die super. 
Der CB trau ich irgendwie nicht. Hat man einfach zu viel schlechtes von gelesen. Die Joplin4 soll zwar besser sein, aber der PC hätte ich trotzdem mehr zugetraut.

Aber ist ja letztendlich deine Entscheidung


----------



## player599 (23. August 2010)

mal ne ganz dumme frage: wenn ich mir jetzt eine kindshock i9XX in 400mm kaufen will, ist die länge ausgefahren oder eingefahren?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> mal ne ganz dumme frage: wenn ich mir jetzt eine kindshock i9XX in 400mm kaufen will, ist die länge ausgefahren oder eingefahren?



Eingefahren mit Sattel

Ne Scherz, natürlich ausgefahren

G.


----------



## CrossX (23. August 2010)

Die längste mit 125mm Verstellbereich ist ausgefahren 385mm


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Die längste mit 125mm Verstellbereich ist ausgefahren 385mm



Gabs da net welche die wirklich 400 haben!!!?

G.


----------



## player599 (23. August 2010)

ok danke!

und noch ne frage:

ich hab jetz ne 31,6mm sattelstütze in meinem trek liquid drin, muss ich mri die 30,9mm mit diesen shims bestellen oder geht die 31,9mm mit quetschen rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (23. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gabs da net welche die wirklich 400 haben!!!?
> 
> G.



Ich meine, die überarbeiteten 2010er Modelle wären nur noch 385mm lang. Stand zumindest auf der Shopseite wo ich zuletzt geguckt habe.


----------



## CrossX (23. August 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> ok danke!
> 
> und noch ne frage:
> 
> ich hab jetz ne 31,6mm sattelstütze in meinem trek liquid drin, muss ich mri die 30,9mm mit diesen shims bestellen oder geht die 31,9mm mit quetschen rein?



Ich würd jetzt mal schätzen, dass du 0,3mm nicht quetschen kannst. Alu lässt sich nicht gut quetschen.


----------



## player599 (23. August 2010)

ok.. also son komischen spacer rein..


----------



## Ge!st (24. August 2010)

@player599

Die Kind Shock I900 und I950 gibt es in 30,9 und 31,6 mm und wenn in deinem Bike eine 31,6er Stützen drin ist, dann sollte da auch eine I900/I950 in 31,6 mm passen.


----------



## player599 (24. August 2010)

ja, hab ich auch schon bemerkt, ich weiÃ nicht warum, aber ich hatte in erinnerung dass es die nur in 31,9 gibt..

lohnen sich die 50â¬ mehr fÃ¼r die i950 statt der i900? weil der einzige unterschied den ich finde, ist die klemmung am sattel...


----------



## snoopz (24. August 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> lohnen sich die 50 mehr für die i950 statt der i900? weil der einzige unterschied den ich finde, ist die klemmung am sattel...



Die 950 hat KEINEN Versatz nach hinten, die 900 schon. Kommt also drauf an, was Du brauchst.


----------



## fone (24. August 2010)

"quetschen"... nett


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. August 2010)

mit der BLACX Stütze entwickelt das scheinbar auch zu einem Fake. 
Erst war für ca. einen Monat nur noch 15 July und Links auf die Nationalen Vertriebspartner auf der HP. Seit über einer Wochen nur noch "We are updateing... back onlined in a few hours".

Scheint fast so aus als ob noch einer die Versuche aufgegeben hätte. Bei Syntace sieht es ja bezüglich der versenkbaren Stütze ähnlich aus.
".....wer eine braucht, dar sollte sich eine, auf dem Markt befindliche zulegen."


----------



## Mistkerl (27. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin momenatn auch auf der suche nach einer Satellstütze. Nun frage ich mich welche der Stützen die robusteste ist?!

Kann man da schon was drüber sagen? Ich habe ein Radon Slide ED 160 mit 31,6mm Klemmung und würd gerne eine 385mm Stütze nehmen. Welche empfehlt ihr?

Viele Grüße, Jens


----------



## Ge!st (27. August 2010)

Mistkerl schrieb:


> ich bin momenatn auch auf der suche nach einer Satellstütze. Nun frage ich mich welche der Stützen die robusteste ist?!


Welche die Robusteste ist, kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe nur Erfahrung mit Kind Shock.

Ich habe eine Kind Shock i900 seit ca. 1 Jahr im Einsatz und eine i950 seit einigen Wochen und habe absolut NULL Probleme bisher (die i900 habe ich weder groß gepflegt noch gewartet). Beide Stützen funktionierten von Anfang an einwandfrei und ich bin mehr als zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (27. August 2010)

so zu fragen wird leider zu keinem ergebnis führen. zu unterschiedlich die erfahrungen und vorlieben. zudem werden die wenigsten hier mehrere stützen miteinander verglichen haben.

ich hab nach der joplin die joplin4 und bin mit dieser stütze sehr zufrieden.
andere werden sie in der luft zerreissen.


----------



## Mistkerl (27. August 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> so zu fragen wird leider zu keinem ergebnis führen. zu unterschiedlich die erfahrungen und vorlieben. zudem werden die wenigsten hier mehrere stützen miteinander verglichen haben.
> 
> ich hab nach der joplin die joplin4 und bin mit dieser stütze sehr zufrieden.
> andere werden sie in der luft zerreissen.



Da wirst du recht haben. Ich werd die kindshock kaufen. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## tomi67 (28. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Welche die Robusteste ist, kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe nur Erfahrung mit Kind Shock.
> 
> Ich habe eine Kind Shock i900 seit ca. 1 Jahr im Einsatz und eine i950 seit einigen Wochen und habe absolut NULL Probleme bisher (die i900 habe ich weder groß gepflegt noch gewartet). Beide Stützen funktionierten von Anfang an einwandfrei und ich bin mehr als zufrieden


 
morgen,
kannst mir sagen wie schwer du bist ??


----------



## Steppen-Wolfi (28. August 2010)

also ich hab mir gestern nach langer überlegung die neue crank brothers joplin 4 r gekauft und bin soweit sehr zufrieden  mal testen jetzt auf der ersten fahrten... wenns wetter mal wieder besser wird -.-
Aber brauchen tut man die dinger nicht unbedingt würd ich sagen, aber wenn man sich hald was einbildet!
Außerdem ists nichts für Gewichtsfetischisten


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. August 2010)

na, dann fahr jetzt mal ein halbes jahr mit und dann machst wieder die normale stütze rein


----------



## Ge!st (28. August 2010)

tomi67 schrieb:


> morgen,
> kannst mir sagen wie schwer du bist ??


Ich bringe 80 kg auf die Waage.


----------



## tomi67 (28. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich bringe 80 kg auf die Waage.


 
Danke


----------



## Der Toni (29. August 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> na, dann fahr jetzt mal ein halbes jahr mit und dann machst wieder die normale stütze rein



nee, nach ´nem halben Jahr schickst du sie zurück und kriegst ´ne  Neue.


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. August 2010)

nee nach nur 6 Monaten hast Du schon die 3. und die funzt auch nicht 
ich habs aufgegeben...habe sogar 2 hier, weil sie mir eine so rausgeschickt hatten 
weiss nicht was ich mache doch eine I900R oder warten auf die Rock Shox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (29. August 2010)

Meine hat 6 Monaten gehalten, jetzt aber Luftverlust am Hebel. Kriege jetzt eine Neue zugeschickt.Wenn die wieder 6 Monate hält, ist´s ok.


----------



## Gwoony (30. August 2010)

Was für eine Stütze würde ihr Empfehlen bei einem Fahrergewicht von 110 kg?  gar keine? *fg*


----------



## CrossX (30. August 2010)

Obwohl die Sattelklemmung bei meiner I900 mitlerweile hält, würd ich ihr 110kg irgendwie nicht zutrauen.
Hatte bei meinen 82kg fahrfertig schon mehrmals Probleme.


----------



## Gwoony (30. August 2010)

Dachte ich mir fast mist


----------



## CrossX (30. August 2010)

Ich muss allerdings noch dazu sagen, dass die aktuelle 2010er Stütze inkl. Sattelklemmung ohne Probleme hält. 
Vielleicht haben sie das Teil ja mitlerweile wirklich verbessert.


----------



## MasterChris (30. August 2010)

Gwoony schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir fast mist



ich bin in deiner gewichtsklasse  und fahre seit kurzem die joplin4 r
bis jetzt alles tutti gut
hatte vorher die von speci, die ich aber nach 1woche tauschen lies, die ganze technik hat mir überhaupt nicht getaugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gwoony (30. August 2010)

okay MasterChris. Hab immer noch nicht so rausgefunden. WElche Stütze hier eigentlich so der geheime Favorit ist  bin auf die Reverb gespannt von RS. 
Gibts Empfehlungen bzgl Gewicht von KindSHock? bei der i950 habe ich was von 80 kg gelesen?


----------



## Gwoony (31. August 2010)

Eure Meinung: Remote Hebel oder kein Remote Hebel.

Kein Remote Hebel. Betätigung unter dem Sattel keine Extra Hebel am Lenker keine Verlegung. 

Remote Hebel: Betätigung am Lenker. Lenker nicht loslassen.

Was sagen eure Erfahrungen. Ist ein Remotehebel ein muss, oder tut es auch der Hebel unter dem Sattel?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. August 2010)

Ist Geschmackssache (und kommt sicherlich drauf an was du fährst.) Ich möchte den Remote nicht missen, da ich häufig neue Trails fahre. Und da bist du häufig schon in einer Passage, wo der Griff zum Sattel risikoreicher wäre als die Stütze oben zu lassen. Ausserdem brauchst du nicht mit dem Kurbeln aufzuhöhren um den Sattel wieder hoch zu fahren.
Gewicht? Ich fahr die KS mit fast 90 kg.


----------



## damage0099 (31. August 2010)

Kommt auf die Strecke an.
1x bergauf, danach techn. bergab => kein Remote.
stetig auf-ab-auf-ab..... => Remote.

Ich fahre atm. sogar am Tourenbike mit Remote.
Ab und an fahre ich auch techn. Strecken damit, und ohne Remote machts mir kein Spaß mehr


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. August 2010)

hatte beides, würd remote nicht mehr missen wollen! damage sagt´s schon fast richtig: 1x bergauf, dann nur noch bergab -> kein remote. wobei ich der meinung bin, dass man auf die verst. sattelstütze ganz verzichten kann, wenn man die touren so fährt.

ohne remote empfehle ich denen, die nicht auf die verst. sattelstütze verzichten wollen aber denoch auf jedes grämmchen mehrgewicht achten.


----------



## Gwoony (31. August 2010)

Okay dachte mir fast dass es remote wird. Wird eher berg auf kurz berg ab und eben neue Trails und so. Bei immer langen Abfahrten wäre ja Sattel runter machen, danach wieder Hochmachen kein Ding. Aber bei immer so kurzen Trails find ich es total nervig und ich mach es nicht dann nimmer und fahr den Trail eben nicht mehr.

Okay 90 kg auf kindshock. Ja die hat es mir schon angetan. Oder eben die RS Reverb.
Bin mal auf Tests gespannt. Hoffe die wir noch günstiger


----------



## damage0099 (31. August 2010)

Anfangs war ich ohne Remote schon sehr happy.
Ich wurde immer besser, hielt nicht mehr an, um abzusenken....
Irgendwann fuhr ich auch nimmer extrem langsam, und wurde nicht mutiger sondern leichtsinnig.
Bis es mich einmal "fast" erwischt hat, und ich nur großes Glück hatte, mir sämtliche Knochen zu brechen.
Mit Remote wäre das nicht passiert. Ich fuhr dieselbe Stelle schon oft ohne Remote....es ging immer gut, bis auf das Eine mal.

Dann => nach Haus und ne Remote gebastelt (an die gute, alte billig-KS850).

Ich kann nur zur Remote-Version raten, wenn öfters abgesenkt werden soll / muß.


Auch in fremden Trails: Zeit zum kurz abbremsen bleibt immer, Hebel => absenken + weiter. Ansonsten hätt ich schon sehr oft anhalten müssen (was ich hasse).


----------



## Steppen-Wolfi (1. September 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich muss allerdings noch dazu sagen, dass die aktuelle 2010er Stütze inkl. Sattelklemmung ohne Probleme hält.
> Vielleicht haben sie das Teil ja mitlerweile wirklich verbessert.


 
Also meine hält auch super, und ich hab auch 100 kilo drauf! 
Aber n bisschen Spiel hat die neue schon auch noch


----------



## Gwoony (1. September 2010)

Okay @ Steppen-Wolfi und Freizeit-Biker welche KS habt ihr i900 oder i950?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. September 2010)

I950 mit Remote. Die hat aber auch ein paar schwachpunkte.
a) wenn sie ein paar Stunden unbenutzt gestanden hat, hat sie bei der ersten Längenänderung ein hohes Losbrechmoment
b) und der Auslösemechanismus ist bei schwerem Dreckbeschuss nur noch bedingt einsatzfähig. Das setzt sich dann relativ schnell zu und bedarf eines Wasserschlauchs zur Reinigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gwoony (2. September 2010)

okay gut zu wissen. 

Der Unterschied zwischen i900 und i950 ist:
i950: 2 Schrauben Sattelklemmung keine Kröpfung
i900: 1 Schrauben Sattelklemmung und Kröpfung

Gruss
Fs

in welchem Shop gibt es denn Distanzshülse? Oder selbst drehen?
Brauche von 31,6 auf 30,9mm


----------



## franzam (2. September 2010)

Gwoony schrieb:


> in welchem Shop gibt es denn Distanzshülse? Oder selbst drehen?
> Brauche von 31,6 auf 30,9mm



selber drehen, oder ein Stück von den Plaste Wasserflaschen o.Ä. nehmen.
Bei mir hat die Wandung einer Spülmittelflasche perfekt  für 30.9 auf 31.6 gepasst

Geht auch von 30.9 auf 34.9 mit PVC Abwasserrohr   :


----------



## RnR Dude (2. September 2010)

Gwoony schrieb:


> in welchem Shop gibt es denn Distanzshülse? Oder selbst drehen?
> Brauche von 31,6 auf 30,9mm



Warum kaufst du dir nicht gleich eine Stütze in 31,6? Die KS 900/950 gibt es in 30,9 und in 31,6.


----------



## Gwoony (2. September 2010)

Weil ich mir nen neuen Rahmen kaufen möchte. Den Santa Cruz Chameleon. Und mein alter Rahmen hat 31,6 und das Santa Cruz Rahmen hat 30,9. Und dass der dann da auch reinpasst  Daher.. Stimmt selber drehen... hmm


----------



## damage0099 (2. September 2010)

google hilft dir bei der Suche 
Gibts in Netz billigst


----------



## Eike. (2. September 2010)

Besorg dir einfach ein 0,35mm starkes Blech und roll das um die Sütze. Das ist ja gerade mal eine dickere Alufolie.


----------



## Gwoony (2. September 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> google hilft dir bei der Suche
> Gibts in Netz billigst



Okay ich hab nichts gefunden 
Zeig mir mal nen Shop  Danke.


----------



## RnR Dude (2. September 2010)

Wie Eike schon sagte. Besorg dir 0,35mm starkes Blech und biege dir daraus eine Hülse.
Entsprechendes Blech bekommst du im Modellbauladen. 
Selber drehen wird bei einer Wandstärke von 0,35mm sicher schwierig.


----------



## Gwoony (2. September 2010)

Okay dachte es gibt vielleicht fertige.
Jups das stimmt allerdings. Sogar Autobleche sind dicker 

Bin für eine Standardgrösse bei Sattelstützen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (2. September 2010)

Gwoony schrieb:


> Okay ich hab nichts gefunden
> Zeig mir mal nen Shop  Danke.



auf die Schnelle:

http://www.radel-max.de/Fahrradteil...-Sattelstuetze-c2323-1662-237-1-0-0-00-0.html

hab zuhause nen Shop gehabt, der bietet alle gew. Maße in Alu etc. an....muß mo gucken


----------



## RnR Dude (2. September 2010)

Eine Distanzhülse mit 0,3mm Wandstärke habe ich eben auch bei uns im Obi im Fahrradregal gefunden.


----------



## Gwoony (3. September 2010)

Es gibts Distanzhüslen im Obi?


----------



## damage0099 (3. September 2010)

ich hab mal geguckt, den Link hab ich nimmer.


----------



## RnR Dude (3. September 2010)

Gwoony schrieb:


> Es gibts Distanzhüslen im Obi?



Ja, gibt es. Ich war auch überrascht.
Diese hier gibt es im Obi.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. September 2010)

Wie lange sind die? Sieht mir nach 3-4cm aus, das sollte bei fast allen Rahmen ein Problem mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe geben. Die Belastung ist dann nur auf den ersten 3-4cm vom Sattelrohr. Das geht auf Dauer nicht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gwoony (3. September 2010)

Hmm Stimmt daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Mindestklemmlänge sollte ja 10 cm sein oder?

Like this:


----------



## RnR Dude (3. September 2010)

Die sind nicht wirklich lang. Maximal 4cm, länger nicht.


----------



## damage0099 (3. September 2010)

es gibt längere, das weiß ich, ich hab eine  
Man, finde den Shop nimmer. Der macht sie bis 100mm Länge, meine ist glaub so um die 80 rum.


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. September 2010)

HA! Catia 

Solch eine Konstruktion habe ich auch. Habe meine Hülsen 80mm lang gedreht. Den Bund oben habe ich 1mm hoch und 1.8mm breiter (im Radius) als Sitzrohrdurchmesser gemacht (damit das Teil unter der KLemme verschwindet). Wollte ursprünglich 100mm Länge, ging aber nicht wegen Vibrationen beim Drehen. Liteville z.B. schreibt vor, dass die Hülse mindestens 150mm zu sein hat. Die Original SCOTT-hülse ist 100mm lang.


----------



## Gwoony (3. September 2010)

tja Catia sei dank 

Also hat dein Hülsenbund den gleichen Durchmesser wie dein Sitzrohrdurchmessern 
@ damage...  der Inet Laden wäre net schlecht. Hab keine Möglichkeit, das drehen zu lassen. (80 mm würde reichen).


----------



## dreamdeep (3. September 2010)

Schau mal bei airwings, die machen huelsen nach Kundenwunsch.


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. September 2010)

der bund ist 4/10 kleiner, damit die klemme auch wirklich das sattelrohr klemmt und nicht den bund der hülse.



Gwoony schrieb:


> tja Catia sei dank
> 
> Also hat dein Hülsenbund den gleichen Durchmesser wie dein Sitzrohrdurchmessern
> @ damage...  der Inet Laden wäre net schlecht. Hab keine Möglichkeit, das drehen zu lassen. (80 mm würde reichen).


----------



## Gwoony (3. September 2010)

okay supi... dann muss ich dass mal umsetzen...  Kunststoff müsste ja auch gehen...


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. September 2010)

von crank brothers gibts auch kunststoff hülsen für (relativ) kleines geld.... kommt eben nur auf das mass drauf an.


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. September 2010)

leere Coladose oder Bockwurstbuechse aufschneiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gwoony (4. September 2010)

jups habs gelöst. Hab sie mir anfertigen lassen. Hab heute auf der Eurobike auch die Sattelstützen angeschaut. Der RockSHox Stand war ja leider bisschen Mau  Die Reverb würd mich schon interesse bei der KS habe ich gemerkt, dass man die axial verdrehen kann ist das bei euren auch so?


----------



## isartrails (5. September 2010)

Es kommt Bewegung in die Angelegenheit: Auf der Eurobike waren absenkbare Sattelstützen von verschiedensten Herstellern zu sehen: Rock Shox, XFusion, Giant, ...
Habe mir nicht alle gemerkt, aber das dürfte erheblichen Preisdruck auslösen und das Leben für jene mit begrenzter Haltbarkeit enorm schwer machen.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (6. September 2010)

Gut zu wissen. Konkurrenz belebt bekanntlich das Geschäft...


----------



## Orakel (6. September 2010)

falls es noch keiner gepostet hat
www.pinkbike.com/news/x-fusion-hilo-eurobike-2010.html


----------



## Gwoony (6. September 2010)

Hoffe ich doch auch mal. Kenn jetzt gar nicht alle ABsenkbaren Sattelstützen


----------



## Wolfplayer (8. September 2010)

cool eine weitere 100mm Alternative 
hoffe die ist bald auf dem Markt 

oder gibts die schon 

Ghost verbaut die scheinbar schon 

http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2011/bikes/mtb-fully/all-mountain-plus/amr-plus/11-amr-plus-5900/

ok gerade rausgehoert sie hoffen das sie Anfang 2011 auf den Markt kommt in Europa(Deutschland)
 so lange noch warten


----------



## Gwoony (8. September 2010)

Hoffe nur das dieser Trend sich jetzt auch auf die Preise auswirkt


----------



## biker-wug (8. September 2010)

Aber wieder nur 100mm, mir ist schon die KS mit den 125 zu wenig!!

Warum baut net endlich wer ne Stütze mit 150-200mm Verstellbereich, Anschlag unten!!

Die einzige ist die RASE Black Mamba, aber die hab ich noch nie in den Fingern gehabt, und sie ist von der Einstecktiefe zu kurz!!!!


----------



## Wolfplayer (8. September 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Aber wieder nur 100mm, mir ist schon die KS mit den 125 zu wenig!!
> 
> Warum baut net endlich wer ne Stütze mit 150-200mm Verstellbereich, Anschlag unten!!
> 
> Die einzige ist die RASE Black Mamba, aber die hab ich noch nie in den Fingern gehabt, und sie ist von der Einstecktiefe zu kurz!!!!



glaub es ist besser Du kaufst Dir mal einen Rahmen in der richtigen Groesse fuer Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (8. September 2010)

Mein Rahmen paßt mir, ist ein 43 Sitzrohr.

Wäre auch bei nem Remedy, Canyon, oder Fritzz nicht merklich länger!!

Sogar bei meinem alten Bike, war ein 50er Sitzrohr, hatte ich noch Potenzial für mehr als die KS I950....


----------



## snoopz (8. September 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Die einzige ist die RASE Black Mamba, aber die hab ich noch nie in den Fingern gehabt, und sie ist von der Einstecktiefe zu kurz!!!!



Wenn Deine Sattelstützte mehr als 23cm aus dem Rahmen schaut, solltest Du wirklich mal überlegen, ob der Rahmen nicht zu klein ist für Deine Beinlänge. Denn dann hättest Du auch mit einer 400mm-Stütze schon Probleme mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe.


----------



## Mistkerl (8. September 2010)

Bei mir schaut die Stütze auch mehr als 23 cm aus dem Sitzrohr?! Das ist aber doch normal.


----------



## Gwoony (8. September 2010)

Bei mir glaube ich 29 cm


----------



## snoopz (8. September 2010)

OK, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach noch zu sehr Rennrad gewohnt.


----------



## biker-wug (8. September 2010)

Mein Rahmen paßt, davon abgesehen, dass das Sitzrohr und die richtige Rahmengröße nix gemein haben.

Interessant ist die Länge eines Rahmen und der Radstand, die Winkel usw....
Aber die Länge des Sitzrohrs ist ziemlich uninteressant!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (9. September 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen paßt mir, ist ein 43 Sitzrohr.
> Wäre auch bei nem Remedy, Canyon, oder Fritzz nicht merklich länger!!
> Sogar bei meinem alten Bike, war ein 50er Sitzrohr, hatte ich noch Potenzial für mehr als die KS I950....


Du musst ja einen interessanten Körperbau haben.
Poste doch mal ein Foto von Dir...


----------



## Fränki__ (9. September 2010)

Meine Stütze schaut 22cm raus, Klemmung liegt bei 25cm und die Sitzfläche bei 29cm.

Ich bin 1,87 mit einer Schrittlänge von 92,5cm. Mein Bike ist ein 20" Fritzz mit einer 400mm P6 von Syntace - das passt perfekt, da die Stütze noch 1,5cm Reserve bis zur maximalen "Auszugsposition" hat.
Davor bin ich mit einem 20" Stereo und gleicher Stütze unterwegs gewesen, hier musste ich die Stütze 1cm über das max. herausziehen.

Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn: 100mm sind imho zu wenig. Auch finde ich Stützen mit 385mm Länge zu kurz und habe mir somit noch keine KS oä. zugelegt - obwohl ich die Teile sehr geil finde. Hoffentlich reagieren die Hersteller und bringen endlich eine längere Stütze auf den Markt. Sollte ich was verpasst haben und es ist bereits eine brauchbare 400mm Stütze auf dem Markt, bitte ich um Aufklärung - danke


----------



## biker-wug (9. September 2010)

Die Rock Shox soll es auch in 420mm geben!!

Zu meinem Körperbau:

Ich bin normal groß mit 1,78 hab eher eine große Schrittlänge, müßte sie messen, und einen kurzen Oberkörper.

Daher fahre ich eher kurze Rahmen, sprich ein M beim Liteville.

Zuvor beim Bergamont war das Oberrohr beim L schon kurz, eher wie die M Rahmen der anderen Hersteller.

Hier zum Vergleich zwei Bilder der Bikes:


----------



## fone (9. September 2010)

Fränki schrieb:


> Meine Stütze schaut 22cm raus, Klemmung liegt bei 25cm und die Sitzfläche bei 29cm.
> 
> Ich bin 1,87 mit einer Schrittlänge von 92,5cm.


ist aber auch eine mächtige schrittlänge.
hier gibts ja manchmal leute, die 10 cm weniger haben.

keine ahnung wie lang meine stütze rausschaut, ich hab auf jeden fall im 20" rahmen mit 1,85/90 genug spielraum mit der KS


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. September 2010)

Fränki schrieb:


> .... Sollte ich was verpasst haben und es ist bereits eine brauchbare 400mm Stütze auf dem Markt, bitte ich um Aufklärung - danke



Nuaja, die Joplin4 hat halt 398mm....


----------



## Mr. Teflon (9. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe die Joplin 4R, funktioniert seit Anfang Mai wunderbar, wird aber auch regelmäßig gepflegt. Nach jeder Ausfahrt immer mit Lappen & Silikonspray abgewischt, genau wie die Gabelholme bzw. Dämpfer.

Ohne Pflege hält keine lange durch!


----------



## Der Toni (9. September 2010)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe die Joplin 4R, funktioniert seit Anfang Mai wunderbar, wird aber auch regelmäßig gepflegt. Nach jeder Ausfahrt immer mit Lappen & Silikonspray abgewischt, genau wie die Gabelholme bzw. Dämpfer.
> 
> Ohne Pflege hält keine lange durch!



wart´s ab, meine hat nach 6 Monaten die Flügel gestreckt.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (9. September 2010)

Hallo,

was ist denn kaputt gegangen?


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. September 2010)

bestimmt wabbelig geworden infolge defekter dichtung und damit verbundenem öl-/druckverlust...


----------



## Der Toni (9. September 2010)

nein, Luftverlust (kein Öl) oben am hebel. Von C.Sports gibts ´ne Neue. War auch nicht wabbelig. Die Stütze fuhr nicht mehr hoch. Da aber kein Remote, war sie noch weiter zu gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (9. September 2010)

hmpf.... ein krampf mit den dichtungen. aber ok. solangs gemacht wird/gemacht werden kann...


----------



## Gekko (14. September 2010)

Hallo Leute bin auch am überlegen mir die i 900 zu kaufen.
3 Fragen sind aber für mich noch zu klären.

Wie groß ist dort der Versatz aufgrund der Tatsache.. das ich jetzt eine Ritchey
WCS  mit etwa 20mm Versatz fahre und diesen auf alle Fälle brauche?

Woran erkenne ich ein Model von 2010?

Sollte man sich die Stütze in der tatsächlichen Größe holen *31,6mm*..oder lieber z.B. 30,4mm und dann eine Reduzierhülse dazu???Das bringt wohl eher nix..oder???


----------



## 44.0 (14. September 2010)

Gekko schrieb:


> Wie groß ist dort der Versatz aufgrund der Tatsache.. das ich jetzt eine Ritchey
> WCS  mit etwa 20mm Versatz fahre und diesen auf alle Fälle brauche?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7503732&postcount=469



Gekko schrieb:


> Sollte man sich die Stütze in der tatsächlichen Größe holen *31,6mm*..oder lieber z.B. 30,4mm und dann eine Reduzierhülse dazu???Das bringt wohl eher nix..oder???



Wozu soll das gut sein?


----------



## Gekko (14. September 2010)

44.0 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7503732&postcount=469
> 
> 
> 
> Wozu soll das gut sein?



Super..danke für den link!!!

Das mit der Hülse vergiss einfach...


----------



## volli40 (14. September 2010)

Hi,
wer von euch weiß denn wo der O-Ring bei der Joplin hingehört.
Er ist mir bei der Demontage rausgefallen.


Gruß
volli40


----------



## githriz (14. September 2010)

volli40 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wer von euch weiß denn wo der O-Ring bei der Joplin hingehört.
> Er ist mir bei der Demontage rausgefallen.
> 
> ...



Wird einfach in die Hülse gelegt, dient als Anschlagpuffer.


----------



## volli40 (14. September 2010)

Danke!!!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. September 2010)

Kann jemand was zu dem Gerücht sagen, dass die KindShock Stütze mehr Hub erhält, also auf insgesamt 15cm erhöht wird?


----------



## isartrails (15. September 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu dem Gerücht sagen, dass die KindShock Stütze mehr Hub erhält, also auf insgesamt 15cm erhöht wird?



Genau so entstehen Gerüchte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. September 2010)

Hab ich auch schon gehört, wer weiss mehr??


----------



## Eike. (15. September 2010)

So stehts im Eurobike-Special vom aktuellen Mountainbike Magazin.


----------



## Gwoony (15. September 2010)

Wusste ich doch ich habs irgendwo gelesen. im Oktober ist im MTB Magazin ein Test über die Sattelstützen drinne. Bin mal gespannt


----------



## dreamdeep (15. September 2010)

Sehr cool, dann weiss ich was meine nächste Anschaffung ist. Das ist genau das stück Absenkung, das mir bei meiner aktuellen KS fehlt.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. September 2010)

Wenn sie die Auslösemechanik im Stützenkopf auch noch schmutzresistent mach würden, dann kommt sie einem alltagstauglichen Produkt schon sehr nahe. 
In PDS hatten wir die ganze Woche Schlammschlacht. Da war die Mechanik des Auslösehebels regelmässig so zugesaut, dass die Stütze eine Verstellung über den Remote hebel nicht mehr möglich war. 
Entweder sie blieb nicht mehr unten, oder sie kam nicht mehr hoch.
Ansonsten hat sie sich wacker geschlagen. 

Hat da einer eine praktikable Lösung um das Teil vor Dreck zu schützen?


----------



## Eike. (15. September 2010)

Da müsste man doch mit einem Stück Schlauch und ein paar Kabelbindern problemlos was basteln können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. September 2010)

Das wäre echt cool, die 2,5cm machen echt viel aus!!

Davon abgesehen wird dadurch ja automatisch die Einstecktiefe mehr!!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. September 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da müsste man doch mit einem Stück Schlauch und ein paar Kabelbindern problemlos was basteln können.


 
Nö, der Hebel geht beim Remote nach hinten raus. 
Und dann kommst du dir immer mit Schauch Kabelbindern und Remote Hebel in Konflikt. Zum Saubermachen muss man trotzdem noch drankommen. Sonst mockt es auf Dauer auch wieder zu.


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. September 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Nö, der Hebel geht beim Remote nach hinten raus.
> Und dann kommst du dir immer mit Schauch Kabelbindern und Remote Hebel in Konflikt. Zum Saubermachen muss man trotzdem noch drankommen. Sonst mockt es auf Dauer auch wieder zu.



Und wenn du ein kleines Stück Schlauch zwischen Auslösehebel und Zuggegenhalter befestigst (evt. kleben)? So wie die Downhiller das an der Gabel zwischen Krone und Brücke haben.


----------



## Eike. (15. September 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Und wenn du ein kleines Stück Schlauch zwischen Auslösehebel und Zuggegenhalter befestigst (evt. kleben)? So wie die Downhiller das an der Gabel zwischen Krone und Brücke haben.



An sowas hab ich auch gedacht. Hinten am Sattelgestell und gleich unter dem Kopf an der Stütze fixiert müsste das den Dreck von hinten abfangen aber mit dem Schlauch abspritzen kann man es trotzdem noch.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. September 2010)

Das nervt mich tierisch!
Da berichtet MTB-News über die ganzen Bikehersteller und jeder presentiert seine neuen Bikemodelle, solche innovativen Biketeile werden ausser Acht gelassen... Ausser der Aussage vom Mountain Bike Magazin habe ich das mit den 15cm noch nirgends gelesen... Wer weiss, obs stimmt...

@Dreckbeschuss:

Ein User bietet da was im Bikemarkt an, das könnte man locker nachbasteln:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/298152/cat/31


----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. September 2010)

Das mit dem Klemmung an der Sattelklemmung der Stütze gefällt mir nicht. Aber da bin ich auf eine andere Idee gekommen. 
Das könnte klappen. Ich geh mal basteln......

Wenns was wird werd ich berichten.


----------



## NobbyRalph (22. September 2010)

Hat eigentlich keiner von Euch eine kleine Werkzeug-/Ersatzschlauchtasche hinter dem Sattel hängen? Das müsste doch den Dreck perfekt abfangen, oder ist das in Kombi mit der KindShox nicht möglich?
Gruß NR


----------



## Eike. (22. September 2010)

Doch mit den allermeisten Taschen ist das kein Problem.


----------



## nationrider (22. September 2010)

aber eine werkzeugtasche hält doch nicht flächendeckend den dreck von der stütze....

ich habe einen "fender" aus schlauch zurecht geschnitten
und an sattelstreben und am "tauchrohr" der stützde befestigt.

stelle demnächst mal nen bild ein....


----------



## Mountain77 (22. September 2010)

Das gibt bestimmt wieder feine Kommentare... das Verhüterlie für meine KS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (22. September 2010)

Ja du hast Recht, es sieht grausam aus. Aber gerade im Winter gilt halt: Form follows function. 

Von daher. Wenns klappt ok. 
Bekommst du die Stützte so noch komplett eingefahren?


----------



## Mountain77 (22. September 2010)

Ja, den Schlauch habe ich über die Stütze gezogen und mit einem Druckknopf befestigt,ist also nichts im Weg, was das Einfahren behindert.


----------



## NobbyRalph (22. September 2010)

Unvorstellbar grauenhaft! Also bevor ich mein Fahrrad mit Kondomen überziehe, nehme ich es in Kauf, daß das ein oder andere Teile einfach mit der Zeit seinen Geist aufgibt und kaufe mir dann ggf. Ersatz. Aber das geht ja gar nicht!
Guten Abend!
NR


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. September 2010)

Schwer gewöhnungsbedürftig Scheiße sieht die Kind Shock sowieso aus, also ist es egal.


----------



## damage0099 (23. September 2010)

man kann es ja pimpen: Roter Noppenkondom etc.....


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. September 2010)

also, ehrlich gesagt lass ich  meine sattelstütze offen, als irgendwas zu benutzen bei dem die suppe innen unbemerkt stehen bleibt.


----------



## Eike. (23. September 2010)

Es würd ja vollkommen ausreichen nur den Kopf anzudecken. Wenn auf das "Standrohr" Dreck kommt macht das nichts nur oben im Kopf kann es halt die Mechanik blockieren (ist mir noch nie passiert, ich bin aber auch mehr Schönwetterbiker).


----------



## Orakel (24. September 2010)

es tut sich immer mehr im Sastümarkt
www.pinkbike.com/news/fox-telescoping-post-titanium-crown-steerer.html


----------



## biker-wug (24. September 2010)

Aber leider wieder nur 125mm Verstellbereich. Warum bietet keiner mehr!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (24. September 2010)

ich find es unnötig die KS z.b. vor Dreck zu schützen, aus praktischer Erfahrung kann ich sagen das die Stützen nicht anfällig auf Dreck reagieren, es ihnen nichts ausmacht.

Die eine KS die ich im Einsatz hab hat locker 4-5 Tausend Km runter, wurde bei jedem Wetter gefahren, nie gepflegt und läuft wie am 1. Tag und wird wirklich ständig benutzt.

Die andere hat mittlerweile Riefen die sich beinahe über die gesammte Länge des "Standrohrs" ziehen, wird ebenfalls ständig und bei jedem Wetter benutzt und selbst sie funktioniert absolut perfekt und ignoriert Dreckbeschuss 

In meinem Freundeskreis sind auch nochmal locker 3 KS im Einsatz, ebenfalls ohne Pflege, teils mit Riefen über die komplette länge und bei jedem Wetter im Dauereinsatz,
keine Ausfälle oder Auffälligkeiten.

Also, macht euch mal nicht verrückt, fahren fahren fahren anstatt sein Rad zu verschandeln mit hässlichen Kondomlösungen die rein garnix bringen


----------



## nationrider (24. September 2010)

@deco: wundert mich nicht wenn man nur straße und feldwege fährt


----------



## decolocsta (24. September 2010)

ich lass das ma unkommentiert, 
soll was mich angeht jeder machen was er denkt, auch das komplette Rad in Folie einwickeln, wollte nur meine Erfahrung (mit)teilen


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. September 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Aber leider wieder nur 125mm Verstellbereich. Warum bietet keiner mehr!!



Jeder Zentimeter Auszug mehr belastet nicht nur die Arretierung und Verdrehsicherung  zusätzlich, sondern auch die bei 30,9 und 31,6 mm nicht gerade üppig bemessenen Auszugsrohre - die zudem noch die Mechanik enthalten - und vergrößert die Gefahr von auftretenden Spiel bei längerer Nutzungsdauer.

Bist du denn so groß, dass  du mit 125 mm Auszug nicht hinkommst?


----------



## nationrider (24. September 2010)

@deco: bei den km die du und deine kollegen damit abgespult haben
kannst du aber direkt einen erfahrungsbericht posten... also hau raus


----------



## Eike. (24. September 2010)

nationrider schrieb:


> @deco: bei den km die du und deine kollegen damit abgespult haben
> kannst du aber direkt einen erfahrungsbericht posten... also hau raus



Hat er doch schon: Sie funktioniert. Was soll man über eine Stütze sonst noch sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (24. September 2010)

gibt nicht viel zu berichten,
ranbauen und gut 
das Teil funzt einfach,
gibt kleinigkeiten zu beachten, z.b. das durch die glatte Beschichtung der KS die Stütze etwas zum rutschen neigt, deswegen muss man die Sattelklemme recht ordentlich anziehen und ggf. mit Haftpaste nachhelfen.
der Kopf der Stütze bzw. dessen Konstruktion ist mangelhaft, sie neigt zum knarzen
und das Blech an dem sich die Schraube abstützt ist ein Witz und verbiegt nach kurzer Zeit, bei vielen Sätteln rutscht das Gestell schnell durch.

Knarzen bekommt man komplett weg wenn man alles ordentlich fettet, dann ist absolute Ruhe.
Das verbiegen des kleinen blechs ist kein Problem, ist kosmetisch und erschwert etwas die feineinstellung des Sattelwinkels, aber ansich ist das auch kein Problem da man im Normalfall seinen Winkel wenn er gefunden ist nicht mehr ändert.
Das mit dem Durchrutschen bekommen man auch leicht in den Griff, man muss einfach die obere Schelle die aufs Sattelgestänge drückt etwas mit der Feile bearbeiten damit eine höhere Klemmkraft erreicht werden kann, dann rutscht nix mehr.

Ansonsten, keine Ausfälle, keine Probleme 

Ausser eben bei den neueren KS die eben diese Riefenproblematik aufweißen, was aber auch ein rein optisches Problem ist und keine Einschränkungen in der Funktion mit sich zieht.
Aber das Problem scheint ja behoben zu sein, war bisher einfach zu Faul meine Stütze einzuschicken  ich fahr das so weiter bis das Ding in 1000 Teile zerfällt.


----------



## biker-wug (24. September 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Bist du denn so groß, dass  du mit 125 mm Auszug nicht hinkommst?



Ne, ich bin 1.78, hab ein 43 Sitzrohr und würde mich freuen, wenn ich den Sattel tiefer stellen könnte.

So sieht das bei mir versenkt aus, da ginge scho noch was.


----------



## nationrider (24. September 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hat er doch schon: Sie funktioniert. Was soll man über eine Stütze sonst noch sagen?



so lesen und lernen sportsfreund


----------



## dkc-live (24. September 2010)

is doch mehr als genug. das ist meine meinung.


----------



## pRoPh3t (25. September 2010)

Hat jemand einen TIP für mich? Ich benötige ne 27er (bin aber nur 62KG schwer)

Danke und Gruß Ben


----------



## nationrider (26. September 2010)

so hier der angekündigte schlammschutz für meine KS:





ich finde es sieht noch recht akzeptabel aus, kostet und wiegt nichts....


----------



## Titanschrauber (26. September 2010)

pRoPh3t schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen TIP für mich? Ich benötige ne 27er (bin aber nur 62KG schwer)
> 
> Danke und Gruß Ben



Gravity Dropper


----------



## damage0099 (26. September 2010)

Titanschrauber schrieb:


> Gravity Dropper



Rase


----------



## Titanschrauber (26. September 2010)

Rase gibt es genau genommen ab 27,2 mm (laut deren Webseite), Gravity Dropper auch in 26,8 und 27,0 mm.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. September 2010)

nationrider schrieb:


> so hier der angekündigte schlammschutz für meine KS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Denk dir schnell einen wichtig klingenden amerikanischen Namen dafür aus (Patent Pending nicht vergessen), und ab in die Vermarktung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pRoPh3t (27. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Tips bezüglich der Sattelstütze

Wo kaufe ich die Sattelstütze am besten?

Grüße Ben


----------



## nationrider (27. September 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Denk dir schnell einen wichtig klingenden amerikanischen Namen dafür aus (Patent Pending nicht vergessen), und ab in die Vermarktung.



wie wäre es mit Triple-P ?
*P*ermanent *P*ost *P*rotector


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. September 2010)

neeee, da muss son stylename her. so wie cockflap z.b. (einige hersteller verspüren in der tat den drang ihren produkten doofnamen zu geben. "bitch stick" für nen lenker find ich mal sehr daneben)


----------



## Brook (28. September 2010)

Jungs, ich hab jetzt nach durchaus langer und glücklicher Fahrtzeit auch wieder ein Problem ... der Kopf meiner i900 dreht sich!! Was habt Ihr in dem Fall gemacht?

Zurück zum Händler und ewig auf die neue warten? Einfach abdrehen (geht das ohne das mir irgendwann Teile entgegen kommen), säubern und mit Loctide versehen und wieder festdrehen (mit dem Sattel kann man schon ein ordentliches Drehmoment aufbringen - reicht das??) und was kann ich bezüglich der Höhenbeschriftungsskala tun ... diese sitzt nun ja nicht mehr mittig hinter der Stütze :-(

MIST!


----------



## dreamdeep (28. September 2010)

Loctite drauf und wieder festdrehen.


----------



## pRoPh3t (28. September 2010)

Kann mir nochmal einer nen Tip geben bezüglich "Bezugsquelle" ?

Gruß


----------



## Eike. (28. September 2010)

Zum Beispiel Gocycle oder Ebay, da verkaufen auch viele Händler. Und falls das beides nicht zusagen sollte spuckt Google noch viele viele weitere Anbieter aus.


----------



## xalex (28. September 2010)

hat hier jemand eine ahnung, wie hoch die kind shock in der 75mm version baut?

also gemessen von dem punkt, wo ich sie maximal ins sattelrohr reinschieben kann bis hoch zu den rails?


----------



## Eike. (28. September 2010)

Da sie sonst zur 125er vollkommen identisch aussieht wohl 5cm weniger. Ein Bild mit angelegtem Zollstock ist hier irgendwo im Thread eingebunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (28. September 2010)

hab grad den thread dannach durchsucht aber nix gefunden, ist inzwischen ja reht umfangreich...hats jemand präsent oder könnts für mich nachmessen?


----------



## Eike. (28. September 2010)

kurz gesucht, schon gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6363530&postcount=1728


----------



## xalex (28. September 2010)

ah vielen dank, da bist du findiger als ich

das ist die 125mm version, oder?

und vielleicht blöde frage: die 75mm version baut tatsächlich 5cm niedriger? oder lässt die sich  halt nur 5cm niedriger absenken?

hintergrund der ganzen fragerei ist, dass ich mit meinen kurzen beinen nur maximal 15cm bauhöhe in meinen rahmen bekommme...


----------



## Eike. (28. September 2010)

Da die ganze Stütze ja kürzer ist (300mm gegenüber 385mm) wäre es sinnbefreit wenn der Auszug trotzdem die gleiche Länge hätte. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass der bei der kurzen Stütze auch nur 7,5cm lang ist. Die Stütze hat halt kaum einer weil sie für die allermeisten auch zu kurz wär deswegen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hier jemanden damit zu finden recht gering. Aber im Zweifel schick doch einfach mal eine E-Mail an einen Shop der sie anbietet, vielleicht messen die das für dich nach.


----------



## xalex (28. September 2010)

danke nochmal

es sind angeblich 15cm, falls es noch jemand interessiert. ich riskiers jetzt mal

in einem anderen thread habe ich noch die aussage gefunden:



rabidi schrieb:


> Hi,
> sind ca. 17.5-18cm, die Ausfahrlänge lässt sich noch um ca.8mm verkürzen (durch Umdrehen des Gegenhalters unten an der Stütze, hab ich auch gemacht).
> Meine KS ist einfach toll, sollte aber im Neuzustand ordentlich geschmiert werden.
> 
> ...




kann mir evtl jemand erklären, was mit "umdrehen des gegenhalters" gemeint ist?


----------



## nationrider (28. September 2010)

pRoPh3t schrieb:


> Kann mir nochmal einer nen Tip geben bezüglich "Bezugsquelle" ?Gruß


ich hab meine hierher:
http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/28-Anbauteile/35-Sitzzone/92-Sattelstutze/Zeige-alle-Produkte.html

preis und lieferdauer fand ich sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (28. September 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Jungs, ich hab jetzt nach durchaus langer und glücklicher Fahrtzeit auch wieder ein Problem ... der Kopf meiner i900 dreht sich!! Was habt Ihr in dem Fall gemacht?
> 
> Zurück zum Händler und ewig auf die neue warten? Einfach abdrehen (geht das ohne das mir irgendwann Teile entgegen kommen), säubern und mit Loctide versehen und wieder festdrehen (mit dem Sattel kann man schon ein ordentliches Drehmoment aufbringen - reicht das??) und was kann ich bezüglich der Höhenbeschriftungsskala tun ... diese sitzt nun ja nicht mehr mittig hinter der Stütze :-(
> 
> MIST!



Das ist bei einer meiner beiden auch aufgetreten.
Ich habs einfach wieder festgeschraubt, hat sich bisher auch kein zweites Mal gelöst, obwohl ich keine Schraubensicherung drauf habe. Die Skala für die Höhe sitzt auch bei mir nichtmehr mittig, was solls, mir ist das egal...


----------



## Holzmichl (30. September 2010)

Hey, kann mir jemand sagen wie weit man bei der Rock Shox Reverb den Sattel nach vorne geneigt bekommt? Also könnte das funktionieren bei nur 68° Sitzwinkel???

Außerdem würde ich mich freuen, wenn mal jemand für mich ausmessen könnte, wie weit ich eine Joplin bzw. Maverick (sollten doch baugleich sein?) ins Sattelrohr schieben kann, wenn ich noch 26cm bis zum Sattelgestell brauche - ausgefahren natürlich


----------



## Eike. (30. September 2010)

Da die Stütze 40cm lang ist kannst du sie also 14cm ins Sattelrohr schieben.


----------



## Holzmichl (1. Oktober 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da die Stütze 40cm lang ist kannst du sie also 14cm ins Sattelrohr schieben.



Ich les da was von 382mm Länge... Aber ist das dann auch tatsächlich die Länge bis zur Mitte Sattelklemmung!?


----------



## Eike. (1. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, ich hab bei der Joplin 4 geschaut. Die Länge einer Sattelstütze wird für gewöhnlich von der Unterkante bis zur Sattelklemmung angegeben, du kannst also von der jeweiligen Länge einfach das abziehen was du außerhalb des Rahmens benötigst und hast dann den restlichen Einschub im Rahmen.


----------



## ollibolli (1. Oktober 2010)

nationrider schrieb:


> so hier der angekündigte schlammschutz für meine KS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine gute Idee  aber wie funktioniert/schützt das im abgesenkten Zustand? Das müsste doch dann aufgrund fehlender Spannung "rumschlackern"  

Gruss Olli


----------



## nationrider (2. Oktober 2010)

hängt dann natürlich ein stück nach unten, schützt so aber trotzdem sehr gut, und schleicht nicht am reifen o.ä.


----------



## 44.0 (2. Oktober 2010)

Nach einem Jahr absoluter Zufriedenheit mit der KS i900, musste ich heute den ersten Mangel feststellen: Wenn die Stütze eingefahren ist, und man lupft leicht am Sattel, rutscht die Stütze bis ganz raus (bzw. eben so lange wie man lupft...). Im Prinzip macht man dass ja nicht, aber beim "über-den-Baumstamm-heben" fiel es mir auf. Bis jetzt war das noch nie. Verdreckt ist nichts - jemand 'ne Idee? 
Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand die Wartung gemäß Betriebsanleitung durchgeführt? Wenn ja, bringt das Punkte?


----------



## Eike. (2. Oktober 2010)

Einfach die rote Überwurfmutter etwas lösen und den Sattel bei gezogenem Hebel ein paar mal langsam auf und ab pumpen. Dann die Mutter wieder festziehen und der Sattel bleibt drin.


----------



## LeonF (2. Oktober 2010)

@44.0: hatte das selbe problem  . nur dass die stütze GANZ allein nach oben gegangen ist.
die stütze war fast noch neu... . Hab das radl mal länger in der hitze stehen lassen(vllt war das das problem) hab sie dann einschicken lassen und ist mir auch schnell ohne probleme ersetzt worden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (2. Oktober 2010)

@ Eike: Wat? das geht echt? ist ja cool! wußt ich gar nicht...


----------



## Eike. (3. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir hats geholfen.


----------



## leeresblatt (9. Oktober 2010)

In der neuen Klolektüre (MB Magazin) hat die Rock Shox Reverb den Test gewonnen. Das lässt hoffen.


----------



## biker-wug (9. Oktober 2010)

Welche wurden getestet??


----------



## leeresblatt (9. Oktober 2010)

in der Kategorie "mit Fernbedienung":
Blacx Jewel AM
Crankbrothers Joplin 4 R
Forca SPS350
Gravity Dropper Turbo
Kindshock i950 R
Rock Shox Reverb
Spezialized Command Post LT
X-Fusion Hilo

bei den Amis wird das Ding schon ausgeliefert, es gibt schon einige Berichte mit Bildern und Videos:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=485915&page=25


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Oktober 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> In der neuen Klolektüre (MB Magazin) hat die Rock Shox Reverb den Test gewonnen. Das lässt hoffen.



Das ist gut. Nachdem bei mir nun die 3. KS in knapp 2 Jahren hinüber ist, bekomme ich nun die i900 gegen Aufpreis in eine Reverb gewandelt.
Lieferdatum ist Ende Oktober, ich werde berichten sobald sie da ist.


----------



## Holzmichl (9. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ...Lieferdatum ist Ende Oktober...



Vom Importeur Sport Import hab ich die Information, dass die Reverb wahrscheinlich in KW46 lieferbar ist. 
Dennoch würde mich noch immer interssieren, ob ich die Reverb auch bei einem Sitzwinkel von 68° montieren kann. Steht über die Einstellwinkel der unterschiedlichen Sattelstützen denn was in dem Test?


----------



## leeresblatt (9. Oktober 2010)

ne, steht nix über Winkel


----------



## biker-wug (9. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich schade, dass die Rase, die AMP und der auf einem Foto schon mal aufgetauchte Proto der Fox nicht dabei waren.

War es eigentlich die I950 mit 125mm im Test, oder die auf der Euro vorgestellte mit 150mm??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (9. Oktober 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> War es eigentlich die I950 mit 125mm im Test, oder die auf der Euro vorgestellte mit 150mm??



da stehen sogar nur 120mm


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. Oktober 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> oder die auf der Euro vorgestellte mit 150mm??



Weißt du mehr darüber. Kommt die wirklich? Denn wenn ja, müßten die Anderen (insbesondere RS) ja sofort nachziehen.
Da stellt sich dann die Frage, ob man überhaupt noch eine 125er ordern soll?


----------



## biker-wug (9. Oktober 2010)

Jein, sie wurde definitiv vorgestellt, KS will sie definitiv auf den Markt bringen, allerdings weiss noch keiner wann.

die Infos hab ich vom Importeur.

Mit der Marktreife erinnerte er an die Versionen für 27,2, die auch ein Jahr von Vorstellung bis zur Marktreife gebraucht haben!!!

Mehr weiss ich nicht.

Nachteil so einer Stütze ist für mich, dass dann noch mehr Zug im Weg ist!!

Die Stützen gehören sich so konstruiert, dass der Zuganschlag unten an der Stütze ist!!
Alles andere ist nur eine Kompromisslösung!


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Oktober 2010)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Vom Importeur Sport Import hab ich die Information, dass die Reverb wahrscheinlich in KW46 lieferbar ist.


Da die Reverb in den USA schon ausgeliefert wird, hoffe ich auf Ende Oktober.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Oktober 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Modelle für das Maß 30,0 mm?



Interessiert mich auch! (wurde glaub ich noch nicht beantwortet)


Gruß,Oli


----------



## damage0099 (10. Oktober 2010)

die Rase ja, die werkelt nämlich bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (10. Oktober 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Die Stützen gehören sich so konstruiert, dass der Zuganschlag unten an der Stütze ist!!
> Alles andere ist nur eine Kompromisslösung!



Da der Klemmmechanismus im versenkbaren Teil der Stütze untergebracht ist, wird sich das vorerst nicht ändern lassen.
Eine Mechanik im unteren Rohr der Stütze hätte den gravierenden Nachteil, daß sie dem Dreckbeschuß des Hinterrades mehr oder weniger direkt ausgesetzt wäre. Bei der jetzigen Lösung sitzt alles gekapselt im oberen Stützenrohr.


----------



## NeooeN (10. Oktober 2010)

Bei der RockShox Reverb kann man den Winkel verstellen.


----------



## biker-wug (10. Oktober 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Da der Klemmmechanismus im versenkbaren Teil der Stütze untergebracht ist, wird sich das vorerst nicht ändern lassen.
> Eine Mechanik im unteren Rohr der Stütze hätte den gravierenden Nachteil, daß sie dem Dreckbeschuß des Hinterrades mehr oder weniger direkt ausgesetzt wäre. Bei der jetzigen Lösung sitzt alles gekapselt im oberen Stützenrohr.



Der technische Grund ist mir schon klar, aber es ist trotz allem Müll so.

Der Zug hängt immer im Weg rum, da gibt es einfach keine vernünftige Lösung! Vor allem, wenn man wie ich auch, gerne noch mehr Verstellweg hätte wie die 125mm, sprich z.b. die 150mm KS Version, wenn sie mal auf den Markt kommt, heißt das ja, noch mehr Zug im Weg.

Ich schiebe die Sattelstütze auch oft mal noch zusätzlich ins Sitzrohr, da wird die Zugschlaufe einfach größer und größer!!

Für mich derzeit einfach keine gute Lösung!!


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Oktober 2010)

jedem steht es frei sich darüber gedanken zu machen und was zu erfinden.

ich denke mal, dass die hersteller auch schon über eine bessere lösung nachdenken (und trotzdem nichts besser wird als wie es derzeit der fall ist)


----------



## biker-wug (10. Oktober 2010)

Bin nicht der große Erfinder, geschweige denn Bastler.
Davon abgesehen, hab ich auch nicht die technischen Möglichkeiten für sowas.

Aber es muss ja jeder einsehen, dass der Zuganschlag unten, ala Gravity oder Rase oder Blackx einfach praktischer ist, was die Montage den Gebrauch betrifft.
Wo sich nix bewegt kann nix scheuern, klemmen oder einfach nur im Weg sein!!


----------



## Holzmichl (10. Oktober 2010)

NeooeN schrieb:


> Bei der RockShox Reverb kann man den Winkel verstellen.


Das man den Winkel verstellen kann ist klar! Die Frage ist, in welchem Bereich!?

Zur Technik würde mich noch immer interessieren, warum sowas nicht mehr entwickelt wird: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=471357


----------



## AJ (11. Oktober 2010)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Das man den Winkel verstellen kann ist klar! Die Frage ist, in welchem Bereich!?
> 
> Zur Technik würde mich noch immer interessieren, warum sowas nicht mehr entwickelt wird: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=471357


In ausreichendem Bereich! Schau dir mal die Skala auf dem Kopf der Reverb an, dann wird es klar denke ich!

Und die im link beschriebene Stütze ist total sinnfrei! Der Sattel wäre ja zwischen den Beinen über dem Oberrohr. Da bauen die Hersteller hydrogeformte Oberrohre um die Bewegungsfreigeit zu erhöhen und dann klappt da der fette Sattel hin!
Nach hinten kann nicht funktionieren weil sonst der Federweg vom Sattel blockiert wird!


----------



## Holzmichl (11. Oktober 2010)

AJ schrieb:


> In ausreichendem Bereich! Schau dir mal die Skala auf dem Kopf der Reverb an, dann wird es klar denke ich!



Schau dir mal den Sitzwinkel von z.B. diesem Maverick ML7 an, dann wird es klar, dass die "zwei-Schrauben-Einstelltechnik" der Reverb vielleicht nicht für jedes Bike ausreicht!

Der Sinn einer solchen Stütze erschließt sich mir schon wenn es darum geht, z.B. bei einem Marathon-Fully während einer Abfahrt etwas mehr Freiraum hinter dem Sattel zu bekommen. Natürlich aber macht das aus einem Enduro kein Dirt-Bike...


----------



## JDEM (11. Oktober 2010)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Der Sinn einer solchen Stütze erschließt sich mir schon wenn es darum geht, z.B. bei einem Marathon-Fully während einer Abfahrt etwas mehr Freiraum hinter dem Sattel zu bekommen. Natürlich aber macht das aus einem Enduro kein Dirt-Bike...



Wer schraubt sich denn freiwillig 300gr Mehrgewicht und extrem hässliche Optik ans Rad?
Wird schon nen Grund haben warum das keine haben wollte.


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Oktober 2010)

Bei USA ebay ist die Reverb schon für 400 Dollar zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (12. Oktober 2010)

In Deutschland wird sie auch schon für deutlich weniger gelistet, so um die 260.


----------



## leeresblatt (12. Oktober 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> Bei USA ebay ist die Reverb schon für 400 Dollar zu kaufen



die gabs da schon um die 300 USD


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2010)

Kennt einer das Erscheinungsdatum der Hilo?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. Oktober 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade, dass die Rase, die AMP und der auf einem Foto schon mal aufgetauchte Proto der Fox nicht dabei waren.
> 
> War es eigentlich die I950 mit 125mm im Test, oder die auf der Euro vorgestellte mit 150mm??





biker-wug schrieb:


> Jein, sie wurde definitiv vorgestellt, KS will sie definitiv auf den Markt bringen, allerdings weiss noch keiner wann....



Die Fox Stütze ist Modelljahr 2012 und kommt wohl ende Sommer 2011 oder so...

Ich weiss, wann die Kindshock mit 150mm kommt.
GoCycle hat mir auf Anfrage geschrieben, dass sie angeblich August 2011 kommen soll...

Nun heissts erstmal warten bzw. mit dem Material fahren, welches man hat...


----------



## biker-wug (14. Oktober 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Ich weiss, wann die Kindshock mit 150mm kommt.
> GoCycle hat mir auf Anfrage geschrieben, dass sie angeblich August 2011 kommen soll...



August 2011


Ist ja krass. Ich vemute mal stark, so wie die 27,2 Variante, die wurde auch erst 11 Monate nach der Vorstellung ausgeliefert. Auch die I950 hat ewig gebraucht!

Aber mir spuckt noch immer die Rase im Kopf rum, lass mir gerade über einen Bekannten ne Hülse bauen, mit der ich die Rase im Liteville fahren könnte.....


----------



## Gary Jr. (15. Oktober 2010)

weiss jemand, wo man ersatzteile für die maverick speedball bekommt (meine ist undicht...)? besten dank!


----------



## Eike. (15. Oktober 2010)

Frag mal bei Crankbrothers, die haben das ja übernommen.


----------



## pm.andy (17. Oktober 2010)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> In Deutschland wird sie auch schon für deutlich weniger gelistet, so um die 260.



Bei GoCycle gibt es die Reverb für 247,99 angeblich ca.14 Tage Lieferzeit, naja halt auch nur ca.
Der Vorteil der Reverb ist dass es sie auch in 420mm Länge gibt. Die KS950 schaut bei mir 1cm zu weit raus also kann ich die mindesteinstecktiefe nicht einhalten. Auch die vorgeschriebene mind.Einstecktiefe ist bei der Reverb deutlich weniger als bei KS.
Qualität kann eigentlich nur besser sein als bei KS, ich habe mittlerweile schon die 3.Stütze und biker.wug sogar schon die 5.KS. Wenigstens war die Reklamation nie ein Problem.


----------



## eifelhexe (17. Oktober 2010)

www.Fezzari.com/*drop*-in-seat-post

Kennt einer den Laden ? Scheint mir günstig zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychof (17. Oktober 2010)

pm.andy schrieb:


> Bei GoCycle gibt es die Reverb für 247,99 angeblich ca.14 Tage Lieferzeit, naja halt auch nur ca...



...und R2-Bike haben sie gar für 227,50 Euro im Angebot!


----------



## Eike. (17. Oktober 2010)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> www.Fezzari.com/*drop*-in-seat-post
> 
> Kennt einer den Laden ? Scheint mir günstig zu sein



Die sieht der Kindshock ja extrem ähnlich, werden jetzt schon Chinesen kopiert? 
180$ find ich für 75mm Verstellweg aber nicht günstig.


----------



## Bogie (18. Oktober 2010)

Hat irgendjemand ne Ahnung, wann die Reverb auch mit dem linken Hebel kommt?
Bis jetzt scheinen das alles Modelle mit rechtem Hebel zu sein. Bei CRC hab ich schon gefragt, die bekommen anscheinend erstmal nur die mit rechtem Hebel geliefert.


----------



## eifelhexe (18. Oktober 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die sieht der Kindshock ja extrem ähnlich, werden jetzt schon Chinesen kopiert?
> 180$ find ich für 75mm Verstellweg aber nicht günstig.



Dafür ist die GD aber laut Umrechnungskurs 100 Euro günstiger als hier


----------



## ragetty (25. Oktober 2010)

Gary Jr. schrieb:


> weiss jemand, wo man ersatzteile für die maverick speedball bekommt (meine ist undicht...)? besten dank!



bei tout terrain ...


----------



## waxtomwax (25. Oktober 2010)

Laut meinem Händler verzögert sich die Reverb bis Dezember. Dennoch bietet in Ebay D. einer gerade eine an. Sämtliche Reverb werden vorerst nur mit rechten Trigger ausgeliefert. Ich habe mir eine in USA geschossen, die wohl Ende der Woche da/beim Zoll ist. Wer warten kann, aber einen Spitzenpreis sucht, sollte mal  bei veloxtra.de nachschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelaffe (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich bin noch nicht allzu lang im MTB-Sport unterwegs, aber mein Sattel hat mich hier und da bei manch etwas kniffligeren Abfahrten doch schon etwas gestört. Nicht, dass ich allein deshalb jetzt gaaaanz unbedingt 'ne Vario-Sattelstütze bräuchte, aber der Haben-Will-Faktor ist bei der Reverb nicht ganz außer Acht zu lassen. 

Jetzt stehe ich momentan nur etwas vor dem Problem, dass meine originale Sattelstütze an meinem Cube Stereo einen Durchmesser von 34,9mm hat. Der größte Durchmesser der Reverb ist aber 31,6mm , was im Klartext bedeutet, dass ich noch eine Reduzierhülse brauche.
Auf der Suche nach einer passenden stoße ich aber fast nur auf kleinere Durchmesser. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich eine passende (34,9mm => 31,6mm) finde ? Und gibt es da ggf. qulaitative Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Hülsen ? Worauf ist zu achten ?

Für Eure Hilfe wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Gruß,
Jochen


----------



## waxtomwax (25. Oktober 2010)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht allzu lang im MTB-Sport unterwegs, aber mein Sattel hat mich hier und da bei manch etwas kniffligeren Abfahrten doch schon etwas gestört. Nicht, dass ich allein deshalb jetzt gaaaanz unbedingt 'ne Vario-Sattelstütze bräuchte, aber der Haben-Will-Faktor ist bei der Reverb nicht ganz außer Acht zu lassen.
> 
> ...




Bei Airwings machen sie die nach Wunsch/Länge. Standardhülsen  gibt es  z.B. von Use.  Funktion ist überall gleich. Im Liteville-Forum  macht die einer auch selbst, aus speziellem Kunststoff. 

Gruß


----------



## Strampelaffe (25. Oktober 2010)

> Bei Airwings machen sie die nach Wunsch/Länge. Standardhülsen gibt es z.B. von Use. Funktion ist überall gleich. Im Liteville-Forum macht die einer auch selbst, aus speziellem Kunststoff.


 
Hey, danke dir für die schnelle Antwort ! 

Dann werde ich mal nach Hülsen von Use Ausschau halten. Ich nehme an, dass Sonderanfertigungen etwas teurer sind, wobei ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt wüsste, welche Länge optimal wäre, wenn man mich danach fragt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Hülsen von Use dann eine Mindesteintauchtiefe gewährleisten.


----------



## JDEM (25. Oktober 2010)

Gocycle bietet auch ne spezielle Kunststoffhülse an, die scheint leicht und einigermassen preisgünstig zu sein. Werd ich mir denk ich auch in Zusammenhang mit der Reverb zu legen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. Oktober 2010)

Was man zur Zeit im Zusammenhang mit der Airwings Hülse liest, ist nicht gerade positiv.
Da warten manche Leute teilweise mehr als einen Monat darauf...
Das war bei Airwings schonmal anders bzw. wesentlich besser/schneller... Gründe!??!


----------



## JDEM (26. Oktober 2010)

Vll. haben die sich an Liteville nen Beispiel genommen


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Oktober 2010)

na, im grunde kriegt das doch jede dreherei hin. gelbe seiten am besten, anliegen mitteilen, fertig.


----------



## Eike. (26. Oktober 2010)

Für die Standardmaße braucht man doch keine Dreherei, die bekommt man problemlos und sicher günstiger fertig.


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Oktober 2010)

nee, in der regel nicht.

manchen scheint das bestellen jedoch einfach zu einfach zu sein


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> nee, in der regel nicht.
> 
> manchen scheint das bestellen jedoch einfach zu einfach zu sein





Wenn man 34.9 nicht findet einfach mal "Liteville" bei Ebay eingeben
Dann müßte das passende Teil schon dabei sein.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

